# Regelmäßiger Biketreff in Stuttgart (Mittwochsfahrer)



## weisser_rausch (1. November 2007)

Hallo Biker,

nachdem wir nun ja keine Bike-Singles mehr sind, begeben wir uns dorthin, wohin wir schon lange gehören.

Wir treffen uns regelmäßig am Mittwoch um 18:30 am Degerlocher Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zacke für unsere Touren in und um Stuttgart.
(Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779" bzw. Link: https://goo.gl/maps/pNCp9uUeNa32)

es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
- wir fahren meistens eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen


Feiertags oder am Wochenende fahren wir auch gerne größere Touren auf der Alb oder im Schwarzwald und manchmal Alpen.

Wenn jemand nicht allein durch die Gegend fahren möchte, sondern in Gemeinschaft mit ner netten Gruppe, kann er gerne ganz zwanglos vorbeischauen - auch Mädels sind gerne gesehen - Ulrike wird sich sicher freuen.

Voraussetzungen sind derzeit vor allem trailtaugliches Licht, also keine StVO -zugelassenen Lampen (höchstens als Notbeleuchtung).
Generell sollte das Bike trailtauglich sein, denn wir radeln nicht nur über Forstwege sondern lieben möglichst viele Trails zu fahren - bei Tag und Nacht.
Also reine Anfänger sind bei uns sicher konditionell und fahrtechnisch etwas überfordert, ansonsten ist jeder gerne gesehen und man entwickelt sich auch schnell weiter - schon mancher hat viel dazugelernt.

Ich freu mich auf Euch
weisser_rausch


----------



## proficycling (2. November 2007)

Kann mich dem was Henrik gesagt hat nur anschliesen..... 

wie schon erwähnt...Licht und ein solides Bike sind vorallem jetzt eine Grundvorraussetzung zum mitfahren
Wer Lust und Zeit hat...einfach zu uns dazukommen, ist alles unverbindlich....Ort und Zeit sind bekannt und werden auch oft kurz vor dem Treff nochmal gepostet.

( mal schauen wie lang dieser fred nun wird  )

Grüße Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (2. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wer von euch fährt den die Singletrailtour am Sonntag in Böblingen mit?

Wir könnten uns ja vorher treffen und gemeinsam nach Böblingen radel, damit es sich kilometermäßig lohnt, entweder in Degerloch oder Möhringen.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. November 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich fahr morgen mit dem Rad zu der geführten Tour nach BB. Wer mitwill, kann gerne bei mir direkt vorbeischauen, wäre wohl kein sooo schlechter Ausgangspunkt für die Tour, da es auf dem Weg nach BB liegt. Degerloch ist da ein absoluter Umweg.
Also wer sich mir anschließen will. sollte so ne 50 min Std. vorher bei mir sein.

CU weisser_rausch


----------



## Chisum (4. November 2007)

Ich bin dann um 12:10 Uhr am Möhringer Freibad, da musst du ja sowieso lang.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## radi01 (5. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wenn es mir am Mittwoch zeitlich reicht, bin ich dabei.
Bin schon einmal bei euch mitgefahren, ist schon ca. 3 Monate her.

Gruss Martin vom RSV-Vaihingen


----------



## Don Stefano (5. November 2007)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns regelmäßig am Mittwoch um 18:30 am Degerlocher Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zacke für unsere Touren in und um Stuttgart.


Ist das hier? 

Hintergrund meiner Frage: Ich bin nicht aus Stuttgart, bin aber geschäftlich fast täglich in Leinfelden (in dem Haus an der Autobahn mit dem großen T auf dem Dach) und könnte abends ab und zu einen Nightride an die Arbeit dranhängen.

Bis dann
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. November 2007)

Fast, allerdings musst Du noch n paar Meter weiter nach vorne fahren (rechts), wie gesagt, wir treffen uns direkt bei der Endhaltestelle der Zacke.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch

Ach ja, morgen müssen wir mal wettertechnisch schauen, obs stattfindet


----------



## ChrisCross82 (6. November 2007)

Hallo an alle!
Wie ich sehe seit ihr immernoch fleißig am radeln. War jetzt lange Zeit verhindert bzw. habe mich nicht mehr getraut zu kommen mangels oben gennanter nicht StVO zugelassener Leuchte. Aber das hat sich nun geändert  Also hoffe ich mal schwer dass das Wetter morgen einigermaßen mitspielt und werde wieder dabei sein.
Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## proficycling (7. November 2007)

Hallo an Alle,....

wollte nur mitteilen das es mir Heute nicht mehr reicht mitzufahren , also nicht wundern wenn ich Heut Abend nicht da bin......

Aber Wetter soll ja anscheinend sowieso nicht gerade ideal sein....aber Grüße an diejenigen wo eisern fahren....


----------



## dechfrax (7. November 2007)

proficycling schrieb:


> ...aber Grüße an diejenigen wo eisern fahren....


Wenn ich dem Sturm vor meinem Fenster lausche, reisse ich mich auch nicht ums biken ...
Schade, dass ich erst heute von diesem Treff erfahre. Arbeite in Schwieberdingen und wohne in Weilheim/Teck, komme also täglich an Degerloch vorbei. Bei besserem Wetter lasse ich mich bestimmt mal blicken.
Wie lange fahrt ihr denn so? Meine Nicht-STVZO-zugelassene Lampe brennt höchstens 2 Stunden. 

Grüße
medc17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proficycling (8. November 2007)

@medc17

nun...das mit dem Licht ist immer so ne Sache...

also 2 Stunden sind schon recht knapp bemessen und wird wohl nicht ganz reichen, da es schon sein kann das man mal länger unterwegs ist...also 3-4 Stunden, jedoch nicht länger... 

am besten ist immer nen Ersatzakku dabei zu haben, denn es ist ein beschi***nes Gefühl wenn man im Wald nen Trail fährt und die Lichter gehn aus...


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. November 2007)

Grds. stimme ich Andreas zu, ein Ersatz an Akku dabeizuhaben ist nicht verkehrt, auch eine Notbeleuchtung als Ersatz, damit man bei Defekt noch heimkommt, nicht ganz im Dunkeln steht - macht sich im dunklen Wald echt schlecht.

Ansonsten lassen sich die zwei Stunden Betriebszeit locker um einiges ausbauen, da z. B. bei Bergauffahrten nicht immer alle volles Licht anhaben müssen, so kann jeder mal etwas Strom sparen. So lässt sich schon ne halbe Stunde mindestens mehr rausholen.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## trucker (9. November 2007)

Ahoi neit reider,

darf ich bei euch mitmachen?! 

Gruß Theo


----------



## Chisum (11. November 2007)

@Theo: Also, da sag ichs doch mal mit den Worten von "Fredcaptain" Henrik:



weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Also reine Anfänger sind bei uns sicher konditionell und fahrtechnisch etwas überfordert, ...



Ansonsten: Tolles Avatar. Ist das ein Bilderrätsel? . Ich tippe auf LKW am MM. 


Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. November 2007)

Hi Trucker,

gibt denn Deine Mutter Dir für abends solange Ausgang-hast Du schon ein eigenes Rad und Internet-Zugang?

Wenn ja,schau halt mal vorbei und vergiss die Einverständniserklärung deiner mutti nicht.

CU weisser_rausch


----------



## proficycling (13. November 2007)

Hallo Leute.....

wollte mal kurz fragen wie es morgen aussieht und ob überhaupt jemand bei dem Wetter biken geht ?...Soll ja Schneeregen geben, so gegen Abend.

Wetter ist im Moment wirklich zum ko****, und hab au ned Lust allein biken zu gehen....

Grüße Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd.S (14. November 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

war gestern abend im Krummbachtal unterwegs.... so eine Sauerei, alles total eingesaut - hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht.
Einzig manche Trails machen keinen Spaß mehr, da durch Laub naß und rutschig und so...
Werde heute auch wieder unterwegs sein, würde aber eher Waldautobahnen und gemäßigtes Trailen bevorzugen (man wird halt langsam alt....)


----------



## Chisum (21. November 2007)

Wenn es trocken bleibt, danach sieht es ja aus, werde ich dann wieder zum Start rollen.

Also, RBT 18:30 Uhr am Albplatz wie immer.

CU
Stefan


----------



## trucker (21. November 2007)

Das war doch mal wieder ein richtig schöner RBT, so wie ich ihn liebe!Keine Stürze, eine nicht zu hohe Luft, bzw. Bodenfeuchtigkeit und gute Konversationen, z.B. über Eigenschaften Intellektueller Menschen beim saunieren und wie diese sich von den weniger Intellektuellen abheben!Henrik, die Mitfahrerlaubnis reiche ich nach. Spätestens Mittwoch den 28 aber womöglich auch schon dieses Wochenende, denn mein BOB hat mir vorher noch gesagt, das er heute nicht genug eingesaut wurde. D.h. er will mehr. Also bis voraussichtlich am Sa!Und jetzt noch was in eigener Sache: Leute, fahrt mehr MTB. Ich meins ernst.


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. November 2007)

Hi Theo, meinst Du "wir" sollen mehr fahren, weil Du jetzt etwas vor uns oben in Ostfildern warst? 
Falls es morgen besser ist mit dem Wetter, geh ich vielleicht nach dem Mittagessen ne Runde fahren, wie von theo verordnet. Kann sich gegebenenfalls ja wer anschließen. Es empfiehlt sich dieses WE der Samstag, da Sonntag schlechter werden soll,

Grüße Henrik


----------



## trucker (23. November 2007)

Ich meine das wir mehr fahren sollten! Zum Beispiel für besseren Sex! Mountain biken für besseren Sex, ist das nicht was? Also, wann treffen wir uns morgen? Ich möchte auch fahren wenn das Wetter nicht so berauschend ist - schließlich weiß ich wofür ich fahre...


----------



## trucker (24. November 2007)

Heute, 24.11.2007, ist Tag der offenen Tür bei den RBT´lernTreffpunkt: 13:15 Uhr in Degerloch, Zahnradbahn Endstation. (Wie immer)Bitte beitreten...


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. November 2007)

Na für dieses Motto bin ich dann doch auch zu ner langen runde aufgebrochen 
Hoffe auf anständiges Wetter am Mittwoch für unser Motto.

vom weissen_rausch


----------



## trucker (26. November 2007)

achtung, das ist nur ein Test, ob 
 Absatz </br> funktioniert


----------



## Chisum (27. November 2007)

Achtung, Mittwochsfahrer, morgen ist Mittwoch. Daher auch wieder RBT um 18:30 Uhr am Albplatz.

Und endlich, endlich auch mal wieder bei trockenen Wetterverhältnissen. Das ist doch was.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## radi01 (27. November 2007)

Hallo Mittwochsfahrer,

meine Lampe geht wieder, aber jetzt macht mein Knie nicht mehr mit!!
Hab voll die Schmerzen beim pedalieren.
Muss wohl doch eine Winterpause einlegen, werd halt langsam alt.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spass beim biken, sobald es mit dem Knie wieder geht schließe ich mich Euch wieder an.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (27. November 2007)

Hallo Mittwochsfahrer, hier Sonntagsfahrer!

Wenn ich gerade mal so frei sein darf hier dazwischen zu posten:
*Am kommenden Sonntag, dem 1. Advent, findet unsere diesjährige Jubiläumstour statt,* und wie von mir gegenüber einzelnen von Euch bereits erwähnt * seid Ihr hierzu herzlich eingeladen.*

Trucker ist ja schon ein halber Sonntagsfahrer! 
Aber Vorsicht: Das wird keine flotte Runde mit 20er-Schnitt; es handelt sich eher um ein feucht-fröhliches Herumtuckern (glaubt bloß nicht dass es bis Sonntag nicht mehr regnet!) auf den altbekannten Haustrails am/um den FK mit anschließendem Abfahrtsrennen in die Stadt zum Glühweintrinken.

Also, wer von Euch ist dabei??


----------



## weisser_rausch (28. November 2007)

Hi Uli,

vielen Dank für die Einladung - ich werds mal wohlwollend in Erwägung ziehen, muss halt schauen, ob es Wettertechnisch und St. Antontechnisch reinpasst.

Rennen-Du meinst, wer zuletzt am Glühweunstand ist, gibt ne Runde aus?

An Mittwochsfahrer - freu mich mal wieder auf ne Runde nach einem schönen Tag und außerdem will ich ja guten ...

Grüße Henrik


----------



## trucker (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Henrik, jetzt wollte ich mir die aktuellsten Ergebnisse des Winterpokals ansehen und musst feststellen das der Link in deiner Signatur nur eine Atrappe ist...
Bitte prüfen und ggf Rückbescheid!


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Dezember 2007)

Noch von letztem Jahr geschaltet. Hätte auch gerne für Verstärkung der Mittwochsfahrer bei den Sonntagsfahrern gesorgt, muss heute aber meinem Forumsnamen Ehre geben!!!


----------



## trucker (2. Dezember 2007)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hätte auch gerne für Verstärkung der Mittwochsfahrer bei den Sonntagsfahrern gesorgt,



Warts ma ab, bis gleich!!


----------



## Night-Mare (4. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt mach ich meinem Nick wieder Ehre und gebe mir die Ehre morgen mal wieder zum RBT zu erscheinen... 

 

Egal,
Bis dann!

Jörg.


----------



## trucker (4. Dezember 2007)

Dann werde ich mich anschließen und meinem Namen ebenfalls alle Ehre machen und nicht mitfahren, denn bei mir ist Stau (Stau in der Nase: Erkältung)


----------



## beat (5. Dezember 2007)

trucker schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich anschließen und meinem Namen ebenfalls alle Ehre machen und nicht mitfahren, denn bei mir ist Stau (Stau in der Nase: Erkältung)


Aaaaah - Kollege!! :/

Sind wohl die Nachwehen vom windumtosten Glühwein-Gezische der vergangenen SoFa-Jubi-Tour. Wobei, wenn ich mir überlege wie der arme Alexis da rumbibbern musste, mag ich gar nicht dran denken wie schlimm der jetzt dran sein könnte.

Uns beiden jedenfalls gute und schnelle Besserung!!


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. Dezember 2007)

Na da kann ich mich leider nur anschließen. Bei mir ist auch Schonung angesagt, leider habe ich seit Sonntag wieder Rückenprobleme, muss das erst wieder auskurieren, bei dem Wetter echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (10. Dezember 2007)

bei dem Wetter könnte ich:kotz:


----------



## trucker (10. Dezember 2007)

wenn es zumindest, neee! So höchstens

Das Wetter macht mit uns


----------



## radi01 (11. Dezember 2007)

Fährt denn morgen jemand, bei dem  Wetter??

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Chisum (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich gehe morgen lieber schwimmen, also "Ausgleichssport". Da werde ich zwar auch nass, friere mir aber nichts ab. Und muss mich nicht ärgern über Wetter und Waldmaschinen, die jetzt auch noch mit Trailsurfen anfangen. Mahlzeit. Das musste mal gesacht werden.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## trucker (11. Dezember 2007)

Die am 1. Advent veranstalltete Jubi-tor hat mich begeistert! Daher würde ich mrgen gerne im FK-Revier fahren. Auch wenn es nieselt.
Momentan ist es um meine Gesundheit nich all zugut bestellt. Aus diesem Grund würde die Tour (wenn sich überhaupt jmd anschließt) entsprechend kurz ausfallen. Mir schwebt ein 2 stündiges Türchen vor mit ca. 5-600 hm. Also, I´ll be there as usual at 18:30 Albpl.


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. Dezember 2007)

Auch ich werd morgen eher nicht zum Biken kommen, werde wohl einen Kurs für meinen Rücken machen, damit der wieder fit wird - besser stabilisiert. Aber das Wetter ist echt zum :kotz:  Deshalb um so mehr schade, dass ich lezten Mittwoch net so fit war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (12. Dezember 2007)

Also, wenns nicht allzu mies ist, bin ich heute abend auch mit dabei. Aber mehr als nieseln muss nicht. 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (12. Dezember 2007)

Hat wohl zuwenig genieselt, Theo... 
War 'ne recht feuchte Runde, aber trotzdem recht nett. 

Bis demnächst,
Jörg.


----------



## Chisum (13. Dezember 2007)

@Jörg: Respekt, Respekt.

Aber jetzt ist ja tatsächlich ein stabiles Langzeithoch angekündigt, das mindestens bis zum nächsten Mittwoch hält. Endlich.


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi Stefan,

na wie wars beim Schwimmen und Skifahren?

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## beat (13. Dezember 2007)

Chisum schrieb:


> @Jörg: Respekt, Respekt.
> 
> Aber jetzt ist ja tatsächlich ein stabiles Langzeithoch angekündigt, das mindestens bis zum nächsten Mittwoch hält. Endlich.



Drum heißt's für mich dann auch gleich wieder: Ski heil! (Und zwar im Ländle!!)   

Frostbiking kann warten!


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Dezember 2007)

Chisum schrieb:


> @Jörg: Respekt, Respekt.



...wir waren zu dritt. Meine Pedale haben bei dem Wetter übrigens den Geist aufgegeben. Einfach festgelaufen! Hiermit schriftlich: Nie wieder Ritchey!!! Habe mir ein Paar XTR bestellt.

Gruß und bis Mittwoch,
Jörg.


----------



## ChrisCross82 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!
Fährt heut abend jemand? Dann würd ich auch mal wieder mitbiken.
Gruß


----------



## radi01 (19. Dezember 2007)

Bin heute abend dabei.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich auch!


----------



## trucker (19. Dezember 2007)

Ik och!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (19. Dezember 2007)

Hier nochmal schriftlich: *Ich will am Samstag, den 22. eine gemütliche Weihnachtsrunde auf der Alb drehen. Ab 11.30 in Nürtingen Bahnhof.*

Mehr im Nürtinger Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210537

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## trucker (20. Dezember 2007)

Das war gestern eine klasse Tour am FK - super frostige Bedingungen! Dürbach fasst durchgängig fahrbar! Ein tolles Erlebnis wenn man sich als Gruppe am Ende des Trail trifft und der dampfende Atem des Bikers im Lichtkegel der Helmlampe emporsteigt!!


----------



## Dude5882 (21. Dezember 2007)

Wäre neben mir noch jmd. an der Nürtinger Runde interessiert?

VG, Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi Ingmar - ja gibts Dich auch noch?
An alle: Generell bin ich an Biketouren über die Ferien interessiert. Allerdings morgen auf die Alb ist mir wohl zu viel, muss noch einiges erledigen - Weihnachtstechnisch etc. und auch abends noch Weihnachtsfeier vom Sportverein. Aber wer sonst Lust auf Biketouren in der nächsten Zeit hat, kann sich gerne melden.

@Stefan:
Schade, dass man nix von Dir hört. Wollte nur nett auf Konversation machen-hat mich halt interessiert, ob Du skifahren warst und ob Du Spass hattest. Hätts halt nett gefunden, ne Antwort zu bekommen. Schließlich wird fremden Leuten auch gerne geantwortet.

Viele Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## Dude5882 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi!

Ja, ich bin spontan auf Weihnachten hier ;-) Für knappe 2 Wochen. Da muss schon die ein oder andere Runde gedreht werden!

VG und frohe Weihnachten, wenn man sich nicht mehr vorher sieht!


----------



## Chisum (21. Dezember 2007)

@Henrik:  Ich bin natürlich immer für Konversation und über das Thema Ski rede ich auch gerne, ich dachte nur, ich kann dir das beim RBT erzählen, dann müssen sich die anderen Forumsteilnehmer nicht langweilen. Also ganz kurz, war super, genialer Tiefschnee. Alles weitere vielleicht Sonntag hier bei ner Runde, morgen wirds bei mir auch knapp.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. Dezember 2007)

Brav - so einfach bin ich glücklich zu machen  - freut mich doch, wenn andere Spass haben durch so schöne Sachen wie Biken oder eben Skifahren.

Natürlich hätt ich auch gerne mich direkt übers Skifahren geplaudert - könnt ich ja ewig über meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung... aber ich bin die letzten Male aufgrund von muskulären Rückenbeschwerden zu einen Rückenkurs gegangen, denn langes stehen oder Sitzen in der Kälte hat mir immer wieder für Probleme gesorgt wie z. B. langes Sitzen im Sessellift und starker kalter Wind oder langes Rumstehen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.
Aber ich hoffe - biken geht. Der Kurs ist halt immer Mittwochs - hat sich halt so mit dem RBT überschnitten und da wußte ich eh, dass ich also leider nicht dazukomme.
Grüßle Henrik


----------



## trucker (21. Dezember 2007)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> denn langes stehen in der Kälte hat mir immer wieder für Probleme gesorgt



Eindeutige Indizien von zu exzessivem Apréski 

Ich überlege stark morgen in Nürt. anzutreten!

Gruß Theo


----------



## Dude5882 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi!

Da es mit der Tour heute doch nicht geklappt hat, wäre ich morgen dabei!! 

VG Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Dezember 2007)

Na dann sollten wir doch mal was ins Auge fassen. Wie wärs denn, wenn wir uns morgen gegen 11:00 wo in Stuttgart treffen - wobei ich auch anders könnt - ist nur ein Vorschlag. Aber arg viel früher muss nicht sein, hab heute abend Weihnachtsfeier vom Sportverein und viel früher ists auch noch so kalt

Grüßle vom weissen_rausch


----------



## Dude5882 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi!

Gegen 11 oder 12 fände ich super!! Ich habe heute Jahrgangstreffen. Stuttgart ist super! Hauptsache fahren! Hoffe ich komme noch den Berg hoch 

Viel Spaß Dir heute Abend!

VG, Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen Leute,

langsam komme ich zu mir - bischen nen Schädel, aber vielleicht tut es da ja gut, sich kalte Luft um die Rübe wehen zu lassen. schlage deshalb vor 11:30 Albplatz. Ist das ok?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Sickgirl (23. Dezember 2007)

Morgen,

11:30 geht bei mir klar

Bis dann 

Ulrike


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten allen!!

VG


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten und ich hoffe, es gab schöne   
Trotz Weihnachten morgen RBT!
Hab zwar Mittags familiäre Verpflichtungen, würde aber gerne ab später Nachmittag fahren. Ca. 16:30 ab Albplatz, wenn jemand mitwill. Bitte aber vorher melden, wenn keine Meldung, fahre ich von daheim.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (26. Dezember 2007)

Fröhliche verpätete Weihnachtsgrüße aus Degerloch!

Kontinuität finde ich gut und aus diesem Grund schließe ich mich am heutigen Mittwoch Henrik zum regelmäßigen Biken um 16:30 am A.Platz an!

Mitfahren ist nur mit Nikolaus Mütze gestattet 

Theo


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Dezember 2007)

...Heute war bei mir net, aber nachdem ich letzten Samstag eine traumhafte Wintertour bei Sonnenschein auf einer leicht winterlich angezuckerten Alb hatte  wollte ich mal fragen, ob sich denn ein paar mehr Leute 

*diesen Samstag, den 29.12., ab 11.00* zu einer *Jahresendtour ab Metzingen Bhf*

begeistern lassen würden? Meldungen bitte hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210537&page=31


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (27. Dezember 2007)

Prima, inzwischen ist unser RBT ja eine richtige Institution im Ländle geworden. Findet bei fast allen Gelegenheiten und Bedingungen statt. War gestern mal wieder eine wunderbare Runde im Schnee - und das zu Weinachten. Was will man mehr?





Weitere Fotos auch in meiner Galerie.


----------



## radi01 (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,
Fährt morgen jemand??
Würde mich anschließen.
Um 11.00 am Albplatz?

Gruss
Martin


----------



## trucker (27. Dezember 2007)

Henrik deine Bilder geben die Realität wieder - Finsternis zwischen dem Geäst! War aber ein schöner weißer RBT gestern!

Morgen kann ich leider nicht biken, weil ohne Arbeit keine Knete! Keine Knete kein Spaß.. 

Aberich möchte etwas *außergewöhnliches*ankündigen: Snow-BBQ am Samstag. Ich möchte die Ankündigung als Barometer benutzen ob überhaupt jemand sich das vorstellen kann und zusagen wird, ganz unverbindlich?!

Um zu antworten bitte auf "Antworten" klicken!!

Theo


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Dezember 2007)

*??? *
Theo, ich weiß noch nicht genau, was das sein soll, aber vielleicht können wirs ja mit meiner Albtour (s. o.) verbinden. Oder willst Du schon wieder absagen???

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (28. Dezember 2007)

Leider kann ich bei beiden Aktivitäten nicht teilnehmen - obwohl ichs gerne täte, auch das Grillen im Schnee - bin leider etwas erkältet 
Ansonsten bin ich aber auf jeden Fall fürs Grillen 

Euch viel Spass  beim Biken,(bei Gelegenheit lad ich noch ein paar Bilder hoch.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## trucker (28. Dezember 2007)

Gute PreiseGuteBesserung 

an alle kranken Männer im Forum (ihr dominiert, wie unverschämt...)

Grüße Theo


----------



## trucker (29. Dezember 2007)

kleiner Nachtrag,

Sa nix biken,
So biken (JÖRG fühl dich angesprochen)
Mo Knallern
Di  --------
Mi Arbeiten;RBT


----------



## trucker (29. Dezember 2007)

Das SNOW-BBQ Barometer

          __________________
llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
           °

Ist leider kaum, so gut wie garnicht, also überhauptnicht ausgeschlagen.. Aber der nächste Schnee kommt bestimmt, da kommt niemand drumherum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi Theo, danke für die Genesungswünsche. 
Hinsichtlich des Grillens wären wir zumindest schon 2. Die anderen muss man vielleicht persönlich ansprechen, mit SMS oder Telefonisch oder von Angesicht zu Angesicht.  Manche antworten eben nicht so gern auf Fragen im Forum, es sei denn von ganz "Fremden", die eh nie mitfahre oder am liebsten Frauen.
Oder sie sind grad nicht da.

Wie gesagt, müssen halt den Rest nochmal direkt mit der Nase drauf stossen.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin wie schon gesagt morgen leider weg. Und selbst wenn ich gekonnt hätte, bei der Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende wäre ich ganz klar trotzdem heute gefahren. Theo, ich hoffe, Du wolltest morgen nicht auch in den Schönbuch?

Hier noch ein Paar Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour. Nehmts mir nicht übel, aber das war zu schön... 



 

 




Gute Besserung den Angeschlagenen und
Guten Rutsch Euch allen und wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr.
Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Dezember 2007)

Tja Jötg, so ist das in unseren beiden Foren hier oft. habe auch schon öfters bemerkt, wenn am WE eine Tour geplant war und ein Tag gutes Wetter war und ein Tag Regen - gibts immer wieder viele leute, die lieber den Regentag vorzogen. Nun bin ich aber ein bischen froh, dass nicht nur mir das so ging.

Grüße und Guten Rutsch allen


----------



## Chisum (31. Dezember 2007)

Achtung, Achtung, hier kommt ein PING für den SnowBBQ-O-meter. Zumindest Richtung Gelb, also Standby. Unbedingt dranbleiben. Und übermorgen RBT, yeah.
CU Stefan


----------



## trucker (1. Januar 2008)

Zur Kenntnisnahme:

__________________
llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
---------^


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Januar 2008)

Zu meinem Bedauern kann ich es noch nicht riskieren, bei der Kälte schon wieder stundenlang draußen rumzufahren. Habe morgen einen Geschäftstermin und da will ich nichts riskieren.

Schade, aber Euch viel Spaß.

Viele Grüße Henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (3. Januar 2008)

Zu viert grillt es sich schon recht gemütlich, deshalb:

__________________
llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

-----------------^

*Wollte Sonntag wieder auf die Alb...*


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (4. Januar 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> *Wollte Sonntag wieder auf die Alb...*
> Gruß, Jörg.



Habs zwar eher aus Ironie wieder eingestellt, nehms aber trotzdem wieder zurück: Bin jetzt leider auch etwas angeschlagen. Ich hoffe, aber beim RBT nächste Woche ist es wieder ausgestanden...

Jörg.


----------



## trucker (6. Januar 2008)

Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt, vielleicht schon im April?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (8. Januar 2008)

*Ja Moin...
*
nachdem sich schon diverses kriechtier an meinem doch ein wenig verstaubtem zweirad zu schaffen gemacht hat soll nun die fahrtwindlose zeit passé sein..

sprich.....ihr werdet bei den kommenden ausritten wieder mit meinen klugen und konstuktiven kommentaren zu rechnen haben....!!

bin morgen dabei...

@theo:
wäre schön, wenn du die bilder und deine software morgen mitbringen könntest.... und .....tolles bild von dir.....ist so natürlich und _unverzerrt_ getroffen


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Januar 2008)

Ich bin noch nicht wieder 100%ig fit und verschiebe deshalb den Neustart nochmal. Schade...

Jörg.


----------



## Chisum (10. Januar 2008)

Ein unbekannter Spezialidiot hat mal wieder sämtliche Schlüsselstellen des Dürrbachtrails systematisch mit Ästen blockiert. Hinweise, die zur Ergreifung dieses asozialen Subjekts führen, werden mit mindestens einer Pizza und der lebenslangen Ehrenmitgliedschaft beim RBT belohnt. Teert und federt ihn!

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Bernd.S (11. Januar 2008)

das waren die netten jungs mit der gelben warnweste und der stihlmotorsäge in der hand.

typisch deutsche neider und ichgönndirnix und habe recht gesindelmentalität.

nach 5 wochen entspanntes italien mit voller freude zur solitude (was sind den das für wahnsinsschneisen), zum Fernsehturm (verwüstung pur durch forester und co.) bis mir dann an der klinge dieses pack begegnet -schnauze voll.

zur zeit mein fav. der wald um wolfschlugen - klein aber nahezu stolperfallenbauerfrei


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Januar 2008)

Fährt jemand heute?


----------



## Chisum (16. Januar 2008)

Yes, same procedure as every wednesday.

CU
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (16. Januar 2008)

Soll heißen, dass jeden Mittwoch mindestens einer fährt, heute z.B. ich.


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Januar 2008)

Wenns trocken bleibt sehen wir uns...


----------



## trucker (16. Januar 2008)

Das Wetter war trocken, der Humor aber nicht. Auch in der KW 3 war der RBT spitze! Auch wenn wir nicht vollzählig waren: wir denken an dich Henrik und hoffen das der Genesungsprossess möglichst schnell voran eilt.

Liebe Grüße, Theo


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Januar 2008)

@Theo

Du bist es... 

(Feuchter Humor???)


Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Januar 2008)

Hi Theo, danke für die Genesungswünsche (leider wirds mit Genesung fast sicher nix mehr werde aber lernen, damit zu leben).
Was macht denn das Grillometer? Da wär ich dann doch dabei - ist ja micht so anstrengend . Welche Runde seid ihr denn am Mittwoch gefahren?

Grüße an alle
Henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (19. Januar 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ...leider wirds mit Genesung fast sicher nix mehr werde aber lernen, damit zu leben...



Hi Henrik,

Das klingt jetzt bestimmt schlimmer als es hoffentlich ist? Auf jeden Fall Gute Besserung!
Waren bei den Bärenseen/Solitude/Botnang...

Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Januar 2008)

Hi Jörg - danke für die Genesungswünsche - werden schon weiterhelfen - bald werde ich mich auch wieder langsam an Aktivitäten gewöhnen.
Den Mahdentaltrail mag ich übrigens besonders gern - auch bei Nacht fährt er sich schön spannend und schön flüssig.
Wie siehts denn auf dem Botnang-Trail aus? Immer noch so zugeworfen mit Bäumen, Ästen.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Sickgirl (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde mich mal für heute abend abmelden. Bin die Woche wegen einer Bronchitis krankgeschrieben, da ist biken nicht drin.

Den Fahrenden viel Spaß heute abend.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## trucker (23. Januar 2008)




----------



## Night-Mare (24. Januar 2008)

Wollte am Samstag eine kleine Runde auf die Alb drehen... So ab 11 oder 12 in Nürtingen oder Metzingen...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (25. Januar 2008)

Update: Morgen, Samstag, 11.10, Bhf. Metzingen...

Jörg.


----------



## trucker (30. Januar 2008)

At the moment my bike is out of order, so am I.

have fun tonight!!


----------



## Dude5882 (30. Januar 2008)

Bin wieder zurück in Deutschland. Da ich heute spontan noch einen Termin habe, wird das mit dem Fahren heute doch leider nix..


----------



## Night-Mare (30. Januar 2008)

...ich habe Theos Beitrag gemeldet. Sorry Theo, aber schlechte Vorhersagen sind demoralisierend und können daher nicht toleriert werden...

Wenns nicht in Strömen regnet bin ich wieder dabei heute. As always...


Jörg.


----------



## trucker (30. Januar 2008)

Jörg, du kannst und darfst deine Augen vor der Realität nicht schließen. Das Wetter ist ein Teil, dass dein Leben bestimmt. Du lebst damit und passt dich ihm an. Wettervorhersagen sind lediglich Prognosen und nur ein Hinweis auf mögliche Gegebenheiten, mit denen du dich auseinander setzen musst wenn du dein Fuß in die Natur begibst.
Ob du dich nun überraschen lässt wenn du heute Abend deine Runde drehst oder ein paar Daten hast, mit denen du dich möglichst optimal vorbereiten kannst, *ist dir überlassen*!

_______________________________________________________________________________________
Wettervorhersagen für Degerloch (Umgebung <50 km) sind nun zu sehen unter:

1. auf mein Profil klicken
2. Kontaktinformation / Homepage klicken
3. Gallerie, "Wetter in Stuttgart" klicken


----------



## Chisum (31. Januar 2008)

@Theo "Weatherman" Trucker:

Wann gibts denn endlich Schnee für unser BBQ?
Und wann änderst du endlich endlich mal wieder dein Profilbild?

So long
Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (6. Februar 2008)

...genau, mal was sehenswertes zur Abwechslung... 

@Alle
Habe eine längere Lötsession mit meiner Mirage hinter mir. Resultat: Besserer Akku aber immer noch Blinklicht. Also heißt es leider heute nochmal löten statt biken. Aber ich weiß jetzt immerhin, dass es der Schalter ist, und der wird heute dran glauben.

Bis nächsten Mittwoch oder am Wochenende auf der Alb...

Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Februar 2008)

Ich versuchs noch mal: 

Wochenendplanung?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4460817&posted=1#post4460817


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. Februar 2008)

Hi Jörg, 
meld mich auch mal wieder von den "toten" zurück bei den aktiven Radsportlern und will dieses Wochenende einen Test starten. Angesichts der schönen Wetterlage ja ein muss. Allerdings wird das noch keine richtige Radtour in eurem Sinne, sondern für mich ein Ausprobieren, wieder kennenlernen des Körpers und so.
Also nur ein lockeres radeln, z. B. das Siebenmühlental entlang -mal sehen ob ich für die anderen Radler ein Hindernis darstelle. Wird sicher nix für Euch - aber für mich die Grundlage, um bald mal wieder eine richtige Runde mit Euch zu fahren, wenn es mir gut bekommt.

Euch auch ein schönes Bike-WE - ich glaub, man muss die WE-Aktivitäten wieder ein bischen anschieben - hier tat sich ja recht wenig in der letzten Zeit oder lief alles außerhalb des Forums.

Viele Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (8. Februar 2008)

Hey Henrik!

Wie mir bei meinen letzten Alb-Ausflügen wieder stärker ins Bewusstsein gerückt ist, verpasst unsereiner bei den teils so rasanten und technisch anspruchsvolleren Passagen doch so einiges, was links und rechts der Strecke noch wahrgenommen werden könnte (natürlich auch mögliche Abzweige von weiteren Singletrails  ). Sei Dir dessen bewusst und genieße die Ruhe und Langsamkeit, wenn Du sie jetzt gezwungenermaßen wiederentdeckst (Theo hat mir neulich berichtet)! Nichtsdestotrotz freue ich mich jetzt schon auf Deine Rückkehr und hoffe, dass die reine Shuttle- & Bergabfraktion - zumindest per Bike - in Dir keinen neuen Anhänger finden wird. Demgemäß warte ich gespannt bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Trailtour, denn eine einzige gemeinsame Ausfahrt war doch viel zu wenig!


Gruß
Uli


----------



## Dude5882 (12. Februar 2008)

Wie schauts morgen aus? Ich wäre seit einer längeren Pause mal wieder dabei..


----------



## Chisum (13. Februar 2008)

Hi Ingmar, wir fahren nach wie vor regelmäßig wie gehabt, wir behandeln das jetzt nur etwas diskreter  .

CU
Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (13. Februar 2008)

...wir heißen jetzt RTAB: Regelmäßiger Treff Anonymer Biker. Ich werde auch wieder dabei sein.

Anonymer Biker #002


----------



## radi01 (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn´s anonym bleibt, bin ich heute auch dabei.

anonymer martin


----------



## trucker (15. Februar 2008)

Das ist mir zu anonym hier - ich wechsel Fred!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (15. Februar 2008)

Ist für dieses WE eine Ausfahrt geplant?

vg Dude


----------



## Night-Mare (15. Februar 2008)

trucker schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu anonym hier - ich wechsel Fred!



Mensch, das ist doch mal ein treffendes Selbstportrait, Theo...


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. Februar 2008)

Ich fahr morgen wieder ein bischen. Allerdings ists wie Uli beschrieben hat - unterwegs an den Blumen riechen, die Rehlein springen sehen und die Eindrücke der Landschaft genießen. Fehlt einfach noch viel Druck auf dem Pedal.
Wird also ne für andere eine gemütliche Runde - auch nicht sehr traillastig, muss erst wieder körperlich reinkommen. Auch war die Woche mit Klassenfahrt und sehr unregelmäßigen Mahlzeiten und schlechtem Schlaf nicht gut für meinen Stoffwechsel - fehlt also derzeit viel.

Werde von Möhringen aus starten.

Viele Grüße Henrik


----------



## Sickgirl (16. Februar 2008)

Hey Ingmar,

ich wollte morgen eine Runde um Backnang herum fahren. Ca 3 Stunden und etwa 50 km. Wenn du dich anschließen willst?
Ich komm mit der S-Bahn von Stuttgart und bin um 11.11 in Nellmersbach.
Sag nur kurz BEscheid, ich warte dann auf die Bahn von Backnang.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Februar 2008)

Hi Uli!

Bin dabei!

Bis morgen dann!

Gruß, Ingmar


----------



## Night-Mare (20. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht geht mir ja heute im 3. Versuch wieder ein Licht auf... Noch jemand dabei?

Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (20. Februar 2008)

jep


----------



## radi01 (20. Februar 2008)

bin heute leider nicht dabei.

martin


----------



## messias (20. Februar 2008)

Ahoi, ist denn ne Sigma Karma schon als trailtaugliche Funzel einzustufen?
Wie rasant seid ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## womofischer (20. Februar 2008)

@ Henrik: Wenn Du mal wieder im 7MT unterwegs bist und jemand für ne "gemütliche" Runde suchst - dann bist Du bei mir genau richtig. Hab auch ein paar "nette" Trails.
@ Alle: Trainiere fleisig und wenn ich den Schönbuchanstieg mit nem 25schnitt hochfahre komm ich auch mal wieder vorbei.
Würde mich freuen mal wieder mit Euch zu fahren. Bis dahin vg walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (21. Februar 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Ahoi, ist denn ne Sigma Karma schon als trailtaugliche Funzel einzustufen?
> Wie rasant seid ihr denn unterwegs?



Sigma Karma: Sicher doch.

Unsere Schnelligkeit richtet sich nach dem Langsamsten, wobei man vielleicht nicht erst seit zwei Wochen auf dem Bike sitzen sollte. Wir fahren sportlich, aber kein Wettrennen.


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Februar 2008)

@Alle, ganz diskret...

Gestern war ich mit Ingmar zu zweit. Hätte nicht viel gefehlt, und Ingmar wäre den Weg von Backnang umsonst gekommen.

Ich denke, dass jeder, dem etwas an der Regelmäßigkeit und Verlässlichkeit dieses Treffs gelegen ist, sich wenigsten dazu bequemen sollte, eine kurze Notiz ins Forum zu stellen, ob er kommt oder nicht. Und das, wenns irgendwie möglich ist, auch nicht erst Mittwoch, kurz vor 18.30... 

Ansonsten wirds bald wieder Wildwuchs geben, Leute kommen irgendwann mal umsonst und fragen sich, warum sie nicht lieber bei dem schönen Wetter einen Tag zuvor gefahren sind.

Mein Vorschlag:
WER KOMMT, SCHREIBT! Nur so kann man sich ein Bild davon machen, wieviele Leute da sind, und kann sich auch sicher sein, dass wir bei einer kleinen Verspätung noch warten oder anrufen... Und der Fairness gegenüber den anderen halber wäre es sicher auch nett, wenn man mal eine kurze Notiz gibt, wenn man nicht kommt. Ansonsten braucht man sich irgendwann auch nicht zu wundern, wenn kurz nach 18.30 schon alle weg sind.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Chisum (21. Februar 2008)

Nein, ich denke nicht, dass hier irgendjemand was muss oder sollte. Bei uns kann jeder mitfahren, der mitfahren will, und dafür muss er sich weder an- noch abmelden. Und ich bin sicher, dass keiner erwartet, dass man auf ihn warten muss, wenn er sich nicht angemeldet hat. 

Der Treff funktioniert, weil zum Glück ein paar Eiserne dabei sind, die fast immer kommen. Dazu gehört dann auch, dass man notfalls auch mal alleine fährt, das ist mir auch schon ein paar mal passiert. Ist kein Weltuntergang, dafür können wir sagen, der Treff findet regelmäßig statt. Also, kommt regelmäßig .

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. Februar 2008)

@all: ich denke auch dass es ganz gut funktioniert hat bisher. Also ich stand noch nie ohne da bisher. natürlich kann man schreiben, dass man kommt, meistens ist das aber auch der Fall, dass jemand schreibt dass er fährt, so dass man sich orientieren kann, ob überhaupt jemand kommt. Allerdings fänds ich zumindest nett, wenn jemand anfragt, ob sonst noch jemand kommt, dass man kurz durchgibt - ja ich komm auch, grad bei zweifelhaftem Wetter wie gestern, damit z. B. Ingmar Bescheid weis, ob jemand kommt oder er sich die Anreise sparen kann.
Derzeit spar ich mir aber das melden, da ich eh nicht fahr  und ich es so verstehe und handhabe: keine Meldung, dann ist auch nicht mit jemandem zu rechnen, egal ob zum RBT oder sonst.

@Walter: gerne würde ich am WE (Sonntag?) ne Runde drehen, wwie gesagt locker und vielleicht zum langsam wieder reinkommen auch dezent technisch - wir können uns dann ja mal per PM oder so kurzschließen. Ich muss aber immer sehen, wie ich mich an dem jeweiligen Tag fühle. denn manchmal fühle ich mich an einem tag einfach aus unerklärlichen Gründen nicht gut, wie z. B. gestern. kann man halt nix machen - ist aber Gott sei dank nicht so oft.

Dem rest viel Spass jeweils und hoffentlich auf bald.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (21. Februar 2008)

Nun melde ich mich auch noch kurz zu Wort..  

@ alle:

Da ich, wie bereits schon erwähnt wurde, eine längere Anfahrtstrecke zu bewältigen habe, die mich sowohl Zeit als auch Geld (zumindest momentan) kostet, ist es für mich schon interessant zu wissen, ob noch jmd. kommt oder nicht. 

Um alleine (im Regen) eine Runde zu drehen brauche ich nicht extra nach Stuttgart zu fahren. Jedenfalls war ich gestern überrascht, dass Jörg und ich zu zweit da standen (wenigstens wussten wir über das Forum, dass der andere kommt).


Ich denke auch nicht, dass man gezwungen werden sollte, sich anzumelden. 
Dennoch schließe ich mich folgendem an: 

"Allerdings fänds ich zumindest nett, wenn jemand anfragt, ob sonst noch jemand kommt, dass man kurz durchgibt- ja ich komm auch". 

So aufwendig ist es ja nicht, kurz ein "hier, ich" zu posten. 


Ich werde in Zukunft (insbesondere bei zweifelhaftem Wetter) jedenfalls nur kommen, wenn sich rechtzeitig wenigstens noch ein Mitfahrer ankündigt. Was bisher ja auch immer funktioniert hat..

@ Henrik: Ich hoffe, dass Du bald wieder dabei sein kannst! 

Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## Dude5882 (22. Februar 2008)

Ist jemand an einer Runde morgen ab Nürtingen interessiert? 11:00 Uhr ab Nürtingen/BHF. Man könnte sich mit dem Länderticket zusammen tun.

vg


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Februar 2008)

...also die Eisernen waren zumindest diesen Mittwoch nicht da. Ich will nicht von einer "Meldepflicht" reden, da habe ich mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Aber ich hätte den Wunsch, dass etwas mehr Feedback auf Anfragen hier kommt. In anderen Foren gibts doch auch etwas mehr Kommunikation. Dem Ganzen schaden täts sicher nicht!

Es war halt so, dass Ingmar und ich etwas enttäuscht waren, plötzlich die Einzigen zu sein, wir sind ja beide noch nicht wirklich regelmäßige Teilnehmer. Und beide auch trailtechnisch im Raum Stuttgart noch nicht so bewandert.


@Ingmar
Ich kann am Samstag erst ab 12.00 Uhr, habs schon nach Nürtingen gepostet, vielleicht klappts ja trotzdem morgen...


Jörg.


----------



## trucker (22. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal ein junger Mann, geboren in einer Stadt dessen Name eines französischen Königs um 1660 gleicht, dessen Vision ihn nicht aufhielt den Druck aufs Pedal jährlich zu erhöhen. 
Sein Zuname stammt von der am 14.11.1976 geborenen Sportsoldatin, die 1995 beim Biathlon-Weltcup debütierte.
Sein Beruf ist mannigfaltig, ebenso wie seine Hobbies!

*WER WIRD GESUCHT?*


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Februar 2008)

Theo???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (23. Februar 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Theo???



Leider daneben!


----------



## beat (24. Februar 2008)

trucker schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein junger Mann, geboren in einer Stadt dessen Name eines französischen Königs um 1660 gleicht, dessen Vision ihn nicht aufhielt den Druck aufs Pedal jährlich zu erhöhen.
> Sein Zuname stammt von der am 14.11.1976 geborenen Sportsoldatin, die 1995 beim Biathlon-Weltcup debütierte.
> Sein Beruf ist mannigfaltig, ebenso wie seine Hobbies!
> 
> *WER WIRD GESUCHT?*



Ist ja einfach!


----------



## Chisum (25. Februar 2008)

Ja, die gute Peggy W. Ist die auch schon 31. Wie die Zeit vergeht. 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Februar 2008)

Once there was an angry young man - his motto :"more biking less talking"
Who am I?


----------



## trucker (26. Februar 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Once there was an angry young man - his motto :"more biking less talking"
> Who am I?



*I think I spider!*


----------



## camper69 (27. Februar 2008)

Also mal in die Runde:

Habe heute vor am RBT teilzunehmen. Wir wären zu zweit und würden die Anreise von Ludwigsburg für eine tolle Ausfahrt in Kauf nehmen.

Jemand da, der sich verbindlich ( und ich meine damit definitiv ) dazu äußert, daran teilzunehmen? 
PS: Bestenfalls jemand mit hervorragenden Trailkenntnissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (27. Februar 2008)

Ich heute nicht, aber Theo wollte kommen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## camper69 (27. Februar 2008)

...Theo hat sich bei mir ordnungsgemäß gestern abgemeldet...
hat sein Pulver am vergangenem Wochenende verschossen  und brauch mal ne Pause.... 
kommt halt auch in die Jahre


----------



## Night-Mare (27. Februar 2008)

Hiermit verbindlich und ordnungsgemäß angemeldet  sobald sich mindestens noch ein Biker meldet... Trailkenntnisse: geht so...

Status Beleuchtung: Mittlerweile der 4. Versuch, ein (neues) Akkupack hat 1h Dauerstest bei 16 W bestanden, zweites (ganz neues) ebenfalls. Theoretisch habe ich jetzt Power für über 6 h bei 5 Watt...


Bis dann,
Jörg.


----------



## messias (27. Februar 2008)

Ahoi, 

nachdem meine Leuchte ja von Night-Mare für trailtauglich befunden wurde, möchte ich heute auch gern meine Premiere beim RBT feiern.

Trailkenntnisse = null, denn ich bin neu hier.



Night-Mare schrieb:


> Status Beleuchtung: Mittlerweile der 4. Versuch, ein (neues) Akkupack hat 1h Dauerstest bei 16 W bestanden, zweites (ganz neues) ebenfalls. Theoretisch habe ich jetzt Power für über 6 h bei 5 Watt...



Öhm, ich hoffe dein Ziel ist aber nicht heute Nacht zu testen, ob das Ding auch wirklich volle 6 Stunden macht.
Da ist nämlich vorher mein Akku leer  Der meiner Lampe auch...


----------



## camper69 (27. Februar 2008)

Jörg...

soll das heißen, dass du erst bei einer Teilnehmerzahl größer als drei teilnimmst....???


----------



## camper69 (27. Februar 2008)

wir wären mitlerweile nur noch eine Person aus Ludwigburg...

nämlich in meiner Person. (Johannes hat mir gerade leider abgesagt)


----------



## radi01 (27. Februar 2008)

hallo leute,

bin heute abend dabei, werde heute meine nagelneue Helmkamera zum ersten mal ausprobieren. also bitte etwas ordentliches anziehen und ein fröhliches gesicht   mitbringen!!

gruss
martin


----------



## Night-Mare (27. Februar 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Öhm, ich hoffe dein Ziel ist aber nicht heute Nacht zu testen, ob das Ding auch wirklich volle 6 Stunden macht.
> Da ist nämlich vorher mein Akku leer  Der meiner Lampe auch...



Äääääh... Nö. *




*Die letzten Wochen hat meine Lampe immer nach 15 min ausgesetzt... 





camper69 schrieb:


> Jörg...
> 
> soll das heißen, dass du erst bei einer Teilnehmerzahl größer als drei teilnimmst....???



Ich meinte noch einer außer mir. 


Bis später.
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (27. Februar 2008)

Ich komme auch..bis nachher


----------



## messias (27. Februar 2008)

Also da sag ich doch schonmal dankeschön für die herzliche Aufnahme im RBT heute!
Konditionell muss ich sicher noch ein wenig, fahrtechnisch sicher noch sehr viel aufholen aber es hat viel Spaß gemacht und Lust auf mehr geweckt.

Mein Job macht es mir leider nicht ganz leicht Mittwochs schon so früh Feierabend zu machen, aber ich will versuchen von nun an so oft wie möglich dabei zu sein, wenn regelmässig Mittwoch Nachts die Suche nach den tiefsten Schlammlöchern ausgerufen wird.

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (27. Februar 2008)

Jo, dann hoffentlich bis bald...

Das mit dem Job geht fast allen so, aber man muss halt Prioritäten setzen 


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## camper69 (28. Februar 2008)

..mir hat es Spaß gemacht; trotz der vielen Schlammlöcher auf dem Truppenübungsplatz!
next week more


----------



## Dude5882 (28. Februar 2008)

Ich muss zustimmen: es war sehr lustig!  Nachher kommt noch der Gartenschlauch zum Einsatz.


----------



## trucker (3. März 2008)

_"Eigentlich haben wir uns ja schon auf Frühling eingestellt. Jetzt kommt aber der Winter doch noch einmal vorbei. Auch im Flachland müssen wir uns auf Schnee und Glätte einstellen."_
Wetter.de


Ansage: kauft eure Würstchen jetzt, bevor sie vergriffen sind!


__________________
llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

-------------------^


----------



## radi01 (3. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

die Aufnahmen mit der Helmkamera sind super geworden.
Das Teil ist echt nachttauglich!
Da morgen ja wieder der große Wintereinbruch kommt, können wir uns am Mittwoch wieder auf eine Schlammtour freuen  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (4. März 2008)

Gibts die Aufnahmen irgendwo online zu bestaunen?


----------



## radi01 (5. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

bin heute anend leider nicht dabei , muss auf einen Geburtstag den ich fast vergessen hätte.
Wünsche viel Spass beim biken.
Die Aufnahmen sind noch nicht online zu bestaunen, aber wenn ich mal ein paar lustige Sachen zusammen habe werde ich sie euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (5. März 2008)

Bin heute abend leider auch nicht dabei, habe es noch nicht geschafft, den Haufen Fahrradteile daheim wieder zu was fahrbarem aufzubauen und muss deshalb heute nachsitzen.

Aber am Wochenende will ich wieder auf die Alb.

Bis dann.
Jörg.


----------



## messias (5. März 2008)

Gibt's denn jemanden der heute fährt? 
Ich bin motiviert, aber eben auch auf ortskundige Führer angewiesen.

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (5. März 2008)

Ja


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. März 2008)

Ein Hallo in die Runde: nachdem der Winter ein kleines Comeback versucht, wollte ich nochmal Fragen, wie es denn noch mit der *Bereitschaft* zu einem _*winterlichen Grillen*_ aussieht?

Außerdem wollte ich mal fragen, ob in der nächsten Zeit *jemand Biketeile wo online bestellt*? Bräuchte ein paar Kleinigkeiten (Schläuche), deswegen allein lohnt aber keine Bestellung. Falls ja würde ich mich gerne anschließen, kann man sich Porto teilen. 

Allen RBT´lern heute "happy Trails".
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (5. März 2008)

Bei mir wird's heute auch nichts...muss arbeiten. Am WE (Samstag?) wäre aber bei gutem Wetter eine Albtour in Erwägung zu ziehen.


----------



## messias (5. März 2008)

Ich zähle bis jetzt nur zwei für heute Abend (Chisum und mich). Sonst niemand?

@weisser_rausch: Bin nächste Woche im Urlaub, die Woche drauf wollt ich nochmal eine Bestellung absetzen für Rucksack, Flaschenhalter, Satteltasche und bissle Kleinkram.
Wenn du solang warten kannst, order ich dir gern ein paar Schläuche mit.


----------



## trucker (5. März 2008)

mit dieser Veröffentlichung tritt meine Abmeldung für heute den 05 März 2008 rechtswirksam in Kraft und ist unwiderrufbar.


----------



## Sickgirl (5. März 2008)

Hallo,
melde mich für heute an
Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (7. März 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird's heute auch nichts...muss arbeiten. Am WE (Samstag?) wäre aber bei gutem Wetter eine Albtour in Erwägung zu ziehen.



> Nürtingenthread...

Wäre schön, wenn wir uns am WE sehen, ich will auf jeden Fall was machen. 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## radi01 (12. März 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

fährt heute abend jemand, auch bei Regen und Sturm??
Ich wär dann dabei.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (12. März 2008)

Also, kommt auf die Stärke des Regens an, niesel wäre o. k., Dauerregen muss nicht sein. Ich melde mich heute nachmittag nochmal.

Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (12. März 2008)

Bei mir wird's leider wieder nix. Zieht hier auch schon ganz schön um die häuser :/


----------



## Night-Mare (12. März 2008)

Also, ich lass es, das ist mir zu heftig und mit dem Sturm... Und mein Fahrrad ist gerade so schön neu aufgebaut, wenn mir da ein Baum drauf fällt wird alles zerkratzt... 

Jörg.


----------



## Chisum (19. März 2008)

Etwas Rattspocht heute abend gefällig?

Wenns nicht noch völlig matschig wird, will ich antreten zum

RBT 18:30 Uhr, Albplatz, Endstation Zacke

@Jörg, falls du mitfährst, kannst du das Entlüftungskit mitbringen?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## radi01 (19. März 2008)

Bin heute auch mal wieder dabei.
Matsch macht Spass  

Gruss 
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (19. März 2008)

Hmmm... Ich denke, ich fahre lieber Karfreitag auf die Alb wenn der Matsch dann Eis und Schnee ist... Das macht sicher mehr Spaß.

@Stefan
Kann Dir das Kit evtl. Karfeitag bringen oder Du holst es Dir morgen abend.


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## messias (19. März 2008)

Wenns in den nächsten drei Stunden keinen dramatischen Wetterumschwung mehr gibt, dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. März 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ich denke, ich fahre lieber Karfreitag auf die Alb wenn der Matsch dann Eis und Schnee ist... Das macht sicher mehr Spaß.



Da tät ich doch glatt mitfahren(falls ich nicht krank werde;erste Anzeichen sind da ).
Morgen weiß ich mehr, ich schreib dann nochmal in den Nürtinger Thread

@Matthias & Stefan:
Ihr könnt euch gern auch mal wieder blicken lassen!

@Henrik:
Wie geht es dir?
Wieder einigermaßen auf dem Damm?

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (20. März 2008)

Liebe RBTler, liebe Biker

in Anbetracht der Tatsache das Schnee liegt (die Rede ist nicht von einer Schneedecke) haben wir am Mittwoch in einer ernsthaften Diskusionsrunde halbwegs beschlossen, dass Sonntag, 23.03.´08nun das Snow - BBQ stattfinden soll.

Es stehen ein "Einweg Grill" und diverse Grilstellen zur Verfügung, die abhängig von der Anteilnahme zum Einsatz kommen können.
Sollten wenige zusagen reicht der EInweg Grill allemal. Der Vorteil: flexible Grillstelle!!
__________________
llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

-----------------------^

Es kam zur Aussprache vor dem Vollzug des Würstchen bruzzeln eine gepflegte Runde zu drehen. Dieser Vorschlag erhält auch meine Zustimmung!!







*Also Männer, lasst´s uns tun!*


----------



## Night-Mare (20. März 2008)

Wo denn...? Schnee liegt am Sonntag wohl nur auf der Alb...


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. März 2008)

Hi Jungs, wenn`s jetzt noch kälter wird und friert, dann wieder Niederschlag, können wir`s ja machen. Ansonsten gehen wir halt in Theo`s Zimmer - ich besorg dann noch Sprühschnee.

Bei mir ginge aber höchstens Sonntag gegen Abend oder Montag - wegen Familie und so.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## camper69 (22. März 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Da tät ich doch glatt mitfahren(falls ich nicht krank werde;erste Anzeichen sind da ).
> Morgen weiß ich mehr, ich schreib dann nochmal in den Nürtinger Thread
> 
> @Matthias & Stefan:
> ...



Moin 

@Oli: das wird in nächster Zeit, wenn es wieder kälter wird auch so sein   

 für Sonntag könnte ich noch Sonnenstühle und Badehandtücher besorgen..

Gruß

vom schneeblinden Möchtegernbiker


----------



## beat (22. März 2008)

Kleiner Vorschlag für alle Snowbiking-Muffel (bin ich gewissermaßen auch  ), aber auch für alle anderen Unternehmungslustigen:

Wollt Ihr Ausdauersport am WE?
...ein extravagantes Landschaftserlebnis?
...dazu den Rausch der Geschwindigkeit?
...mal etwas ganz Neues probieren?
...und womöglich noch das vielbesagte "Snow-BBQ"?

Dann könnte Folgendes für Euch - wie für mich - genau das Richtige sein:





Da werde ich morgen Langlaufen gehen, und da gibt es für Frühaufsteher auch einen exzellenten Ski- & Ausrüstungsverleih zu zivilen Preisen, so dass dem weißen Spaß nichts mehr im Wege steht!
Die Alb hat leider diesmal - zumindest bislang - deutlich weniger Schnee abbekommen, denn an der Schwarzwaldhochstraße liegen mittlerweile bereits *80 Zentimeter Neuschnee* - einfach zu genial! Und überlaufen ist es dort auch nicht, denn das Wegenetz ist viel zu weit dafür. Übrigens könnte Euch unser "Snow-BBQ-O-Meter"-Guy Theo davon vorschwärmen, ist er doch diesen Winter mit mir bereits einmal dort gewesen. Da ich ihn aber gerade nicht erreichen kann, hätte ich noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anzubieten (Start in Stuttgart wäre spätestens 8:00 Uhr!)...

Also: Wer macht mit??


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. März 2008)

Hi Uli, wär ich eigentlich sofort dabei, aber Ostersonntag ist halt Familientag geplant. Hats denn dort tatsächlich Schnee? Ansonsten sind auch meine Frau und ich begeisterte Wintersportler (woher auch mein Nick)?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## laempel (22. März 2008)

beat schrieb:


> Da werde ich morgen Langlaufen gehen, und da gibt es für Frühaufsteher auch einen exzellenten Ski- & Ausrüstungsverleih zu zivilen Preisen, so dass dem weißen Spaß nichts mehr im Wege steht!



Magst Du mir verraten, wo das ist? Brauchst ja net hier zu posten, gerne per PM.

Danke


----------



## Night-Mare (22. März 2008)

will biken...

aber viel spaß beim alternativen sporteln


jörg.


----------



## beat (22. März 2008)

Leutz! Das oben von mir gepostete Bild ist ganz aktuell, und von der Seite des Langlauf-Centers Herrenwies entnommen. Heute Abend schreiben die in ihrem täglichen Loipenbericht übrigens etwas von einem Anwachsen der Schneedecke auf 80 - *90* Zentimeter - was für ein Segen!!! 
Und die nächsten Tage soll es weiter heftig schneien; wie gut geht's uns eigentlich auf einmal?
Nun denn: Dann heißt es erst mal wieder Skifahren, wogegen ich aber auch überhaupt nichts einzuwenden habe!

Grüße an alle Schnee- und Nicht-Schneemuffel! 

PS: Offensichtlich hat die Alb mal wieder viel weniger Schnee abgekriegt, so dass es vielleicht sogar zum Fahren auf den Trails reichen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (23. März 2008)

beat schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat die Alb mal wieder viel weniger Schnee abgekriegt, so dass es vielleicht sogar zum Fahren auf den Trails reichen könnte.



Es reicht immer zum Fahren auf den Trails! Mit Schnee erst recht!

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## trucker (23. März 2008)

Guten Tach,

meine Bitte richtet sich an diejenigen die heute hier im Gebiet 0711 biken wollen (mit anschließendem BBQ) eine kurze Notiz zu hinterlassen!!

Eine adäquate Startzeit wäre zwischen 15:30 und 17:00 finde ich?! Kann sich jemand erwärmen mit zu fahren?

ffrohhhhe Oschtern
Theo


----------



## Dude5882 (23. März 2008)

So..Jörg und ich sind eben wieder zurück von der Alb...bis zu 10 cm Pulverschnee. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht! Auch auf den Trails!


----------



## beat (24. März 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Es reicht immer zum Fahren auf den Trails! Mit Schnee erst recht!
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.



Na ja, in diesen schneearmen Wintern mag das schon stimmen, aber vor zwei Jahren war's auch auf der Alb teils schon ziemlich heftig, und je nach Schneebeschaffenheit beschränkt es sich dann trailmäßig allenfalls auf ein reines Bergab-Vergnügen. Im Schwarzwald war gestern bei über einem Meter frischem Pulverschnee jedenfalls Land unter, und selbst mit Schneeschuhen ein Einsinken bis zur Hüfte oftmals nicht vermeidbar. Spaß hat's aber trotzdem gemacht!


----------



## barlesurle (24. März 2008)

Schönen guten Tag ihr Verrückten. 

Hab von Messias nur gutes über die Mittwochsrunde gehört. 
Dummerweise fröhne ich zu dem Termin - Schande über mich - dem Fußballsport. 
Deswegen wollte ich mal anklopfen ob ihr denn in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft [nächstes WE?] auch an anderen Terminen unterwegs seid. 

Bin bislang überwiegend CC Fahrer und denk dass ich konditionell auf jeden Fall fit genug bin [@Messias ich bitte um Bestätigung].


----------



## Night-Mare (24. März 2008)

beat schrieb:


> ...aber vor zwei Jahren war's auch auf der Alb teils schon ziemlich heftig, und je nach Schneebeschaffenheit beschränkt es sich dann trailmäßig allenfalls auf ein reines Bergab-Vergnügen.



Vor zwei Jahren war m. E. ein supergeiler Bike-Winter... Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden 

Hier noch ein Bild von Sonntag von Ingmar:





Also Schnee war da.


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (24. März 2008)

barlesurle schrieb:


> Schönen guten Tag ihr Verrückten.
> 
> Hab von Messias nur gutes über die Mittwochsrunde gehört.
> Dummerweise fröhne ich zu dem Termin - Schande über mich - dem Fußballsport.
> ...




Schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210537

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja demnächst hier.


Jörg.


----------



## beat (25. März 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Vor zwei Jahren war m. E. ein supergeiler Bike-Winter... Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden



Och, ich fand den damaligen Winter ganz formidabel - allerdings mehr zum Langlaufen!


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. März 2008)

beat schrieb:


> Och, ich fand den damaligen Winter ganz formidabel - allerdings mehr zum Langlaufen!


dito - hab davon noch schöne Erinnerungsbilder.
A´propos - heute nicht dort?
Wie siehts gegen WE mit einer Wiederholung aus?


----------



## trucker (25. März 2008)

*Mahlzeit!*

für alle die ein feudales Snow-BBQ at nighttime  verpasst haben...


----------



## beat (26. März 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> dito - hab davon noch schöne Erinnerungsbilder.
> A´propos - heute nicht dort?



Nope - das war leider nicht drin, dafür aber vielleicht morgen! 



weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Wie siehts gegen WE mit einer Wiederholung aus?



Aber sehr gerne doch! Am Sonntag soll es sogar sonnig werden  . Vorher noch etwas Regen geben, idealfalls mit nächtlichem Aufklaren, dann gibt's in aller Herrgottsfrühe die allerbesten Querfeldein-Skating-Bedingungen.
Das würde dann allerdings wieder um 6-7 Uhr aufstehen heißen! 

@trucker: Auweia - und ich wäre doch so gerne dabei gewesen! Wann und wo warst Du denn mit Deiner Mobil-Grillstelle aktiv?


----------



## messias (26. März 2008)

barlesurle schrieb:


> Schönen guten Tag ihr Verrückten.
> 
> Hab von Messias nur gutes über die Mittwochsrunde gehört.
> Dummerweise fröhne ich zu dem Termin - Schande über mich - dem Fußballsport.
> ...



Was? Wer? Ich bestätige gar nix  
Nee, der Bub trägt nen guten Teil Mitschuld, dass ich inzwischen wieder am Biken bin - der ist n Lieber  

@all: Geht heute Abend eigentlich was? Wetter sieht ja ganz OK aus. Jemand dabei?


----------



## radi01 (26. März 2008)

Bin dabei,
bis nacher!!

Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (26. März 2008)

Ich fasse mal das kommende Wochenende (Albtour o.ä.? ) ins Auge:  am Sonntag sollen's bis zu knappen 20°C werden


----------



## Night-Mare (27. März 2008)

trucker schrieb:


> für alle die ein feudales Snow-BBQ at nighttime  verpasst haben...




Wie, war da jetzt ein BBQ oder nicht??? 

Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (29. März 2008)

Hat noch jemand Lust morgen mit auf die Alb zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (30. März 2008)

Ne- sich gestern im Schnee tummeln und herrliche Aussichten auf die 800 m tiefer liegende Rheinebene gebießen war scheener.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch - ganz in seinem Element


----------



## radi01 (1. April 2008)

Hi Ulli,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.  
Viel Spass beim Feiern.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (1. April 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Ne- sich gestern im Schnee tummeln und herrliche Aussichten auf die 800 m tiefer liegende Rheinebene gebießen war scheener.
> 
> Grüße vom weissen_rausch - ganz in seinem Element



Och....war schon eine sehr schöne Tour mit einigen mehr oder weniger für alle zu bewerkstelligen technischen Leckerbissen. Das Wetter war auch traumhaft: bis 19:00 Uhr saßen wir noch bei ein paar Radlern usw. draußen. 

@ Uli: Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## trucker (1. April 2008)

happy Birthday Uli!!!


----------



## messias (2. April 2008)

Eieiei...wieder mal gepennt! 

Alles Gute nachträglich von mir, Ulli!  
Ich hoff mal mit dem Umzug hat auch alles gut geklappt.

@Alle: Fährt heute Abend jemand? Bei mir wird's zeitlich heut sehr eng, wollt schonmal wissen, ob es sich lohnt sich abzuhetzen.


----------



## Dude5882 (2. April 2008)

Würde schon fahren, nur eben nicht alleine.   Wettertechnisch soll es heute Nachmittag/Abend stabil bleiben.


----------



## radi01 (2. April 2008)

Hi Leute,

bin heute abend nicht dabei.    

Gruss
Martin


----------



## messias (2. April 2008)

Schaut ja eher mau aus...


----------



## Dude5882 (2. April 2008)

@ Messias: Schaffst Du das heute?

@ Rest: kommt noch jemand? 

Da ich um 17:00 Uhr los müsste, wäre es nett, wenn man mir bis dahin Bescheid gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (2. April 2008)

Ulrike fährt.. ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg.

Bis später!


----------



## messias (2. April 2008)

Bei mir wird's heute leider nichts mehr. Hab's jetzt grad erst aus der Arbeit raus geschafft.

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## beat (3. April 2008)

trucker schrieb:


> happy Birthday Uli!!!



Hihi - Verwechslung, Verwechslung! 

Im Übrigen wurde gestern von mir die ordnungsgemäße Teilnahme am Mittwochs-RBT am Start und unangekündigt kontrolliert. U. a. hervorzuheben ist dabei die pflichtbewusste Teilnahme des Herrn Trucker, wärend ausgerechnet die Juristen-Abteilung wohl wieder mal mit Abwesenheit glänzte. 

Aber keine Frage: Euer Biketreff hält sich wacker am Leben, und steht wie ein unbeeindruckter Tourenfahrer-Fels in der Brandung des unentwegt per Zacke heraufgegondelt werdenden Downhill-Nachwuchses. 

@Theo: Hebe es noch ca. ein halbes Jahr auf, dann nehm' ich es umso lieber!

@Uli: Darf ich nachträglich gratulieren? Alles Gute!!!


----------



## Chisum (3. April 2008)

Von wegen mit Abwesenheit geglänzt! Ich hatte nur eine Trainingspause eingelegt, um fit zu sein für den Halbmarathon in Freiburg, bei dem ich als Vertreter des "RBT Stuttgart" (!!!) starte. Das ist ja wohl mal aktive Promotion, oder?
Und nachträglich HG an die richtige Uli.
Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## radi01 (3. April 2008)

Hallo Stefan,

viel Erfolg am Sonntag beim Marathon, ist ja bloss ein " Halber" , den laüft du doch auf einem Bein!!!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (4. April 2008)

Wer Interesse hat: Wir starten wieder *morgen (Samstag) 12:00 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen* eine Tour auf die Alb.

VG Ingmar..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasritzel (5. April 2008)

hi, was fahrt ihr so, Richtung CC, und wie lang ?

bin 36J, fahre CC, eher Langstrecke, könnte morgen mit dazukommen, auch bei schlechtem Wette. Wie Wetterfühlig sied ihr? Fahrt ihr auch bei Regen , etc. Morgen sollsn wenig Regnen, mich störts nicht...

antowort hier ok, Mail besser   [email protected], Anruf am besten  0163-6685369

gruß ralf


----------



## trucker (5. April 2008)

-


----------



## trucker (5. April 2008)

beat schrieb:


> Hihi - Verwechslung, Verwechslung!



April-Scherz!!


----------



## Dude5882 (8. April 2008)

Hat jemand Interesse an dieser Veranstaltung teilzunehmen? Ich war letztes Jahr dabei, und fand sie sehr gelungen, die Streckenwahl auch sehr ansprechend.

vg Ingmar


----------



## Night-Mare (9. April 2008)

Mein Osterurlaub ist vorbei und nur leichter Regen heute Abend angekündigt...

Noch wer dabei?


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (9. April 2008)

Ich passe heute.. fahre dann am Wochenende wahrscheinlich wieder.


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. April 2008)

ich hätte ja verdammt gerne gesagt : "I`m back!" so heissts aber nur "I´ll be back", sieht ist ja immer noch Vollschüttung oder. Und einmal da durchfahren pro Tag reicht mir. Schade - hatte schon meine Elektronik gecheckt

Grüße vom weissen Rausch, der gerne wieder fahren will - dann wohl am WE


----------



## trucker (9. April 2008)

Diese hartnäckige Regenwolke über Stuttgart! Das man da immer erst schimpfen muss...

So weiche ich auf indoor-activities aus.

Theo


----------



## radi01 (9. April 2008)

Es regnet und regnet und regnet und regnet und regnet und regnet immerzu , also bleib ich daheim in der warmen Stube  .

Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (9. April 2008)

Weicheier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (11. April 2008)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer Tour am Sonntag? Wetter soll mal wieder ganz passabel werden. Rund 14°C, sonnig bis leicht bewöklt.

VHB: 12:00 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen.

Gruß, Ingmar


----------



## beat (16. April 2008)

Hey Leutz,

wie sieht's heut' aus? Ich wär' dabei...


----------



## radi01 (16. April 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

bin heute leider nicht dabei.  
Wünsche allen die fahren viel Spass und saut euch ordentlich ein  !!!"!

Gruss
Martin


----------



## messias (16. April 2008)

Muss aus gesundheitlichen Gründen heut leider auch absagen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. April 2008)

Hi Uli, wenns Wetter so bleibt - also kein ordentlicher regen mehr, sage ich "I´m back." heute allerdings nicht ganz so fit wie die Tage, da anstrengendes Training grade hinter mir, was mir dann doch immer ein bischen mehr auf die Substanz schlägt - und wenn man dann noch nicht optimal schläft, bin ich nicht so ganz fit im Kopf.

Freu mich aber, wenns endlich mal klappt.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (16. April 2008)

bin auch dabei...


----------



## Night-Mare (16. April 2008)

War nett, bis zu dem abrupten Ende... Uli, lass mal was hören, ich hoffe, alles ist o. k.

Jörg.


----------



## beat (17. April 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> War nett, bis zu dem abrupten Ende... Uli, lass mal was hören, ich hoffe, alles ist o. k.
> 
> Jörg.



War dann doch eher halb so wild; bin inzwischen nun auch schon wieder eine ganze Weile daheim.
Meine Hand musste glaube ich nur mal richtig gedrückt werden, jedenfalls ging es auf der Heimfahrt und auch jetzt bereits viel besser. Und der Rest war ja eh nicht besonders wild, nur ein par Beulchen an Knie und Schulter. Summa summarum ist also viel weniger kaputt als ich zunächst befürchtet hatte.

Die Runde an sich hat mir eigentlich auch recht viel Spaß bereitet, und die "Rinne" wollte ich halt so mitnehmen, wobei ich sie wohl ein klein wenig unterschätzt habe. Nun denn - es soll mir eine Lehre sein! 

Für die Samstagstour bin ich jetzt an für sich ziemlich optimistisch!


----------



## Dude5882 (17. April 2008)

Samstagtour? Bitte um Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. April 2008)

Die Stuttgarter Samstagsfahrer


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. April 2008)

Dir Uli wünsch ich gute Besserung - was macht denn das Kinn - wurdest Du getackert? - Und an Dich und Jörg vielen Dank für Eure Anwesenheit zur "welcome - back Tour". 
Die anderen sind halt Pussies 

Mit mir ist wieder öfters zu rechnen 
Grüße Henrik


----------



## beat (17. April 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ...was macht denn das Kinn - wurdest Du getackert?



Na klar, Tackern musste schon sein. Auf das Röntgen des Kiefers oder weiterer Körperteile habe ich dann aber doch lieber verzichtet.


----------



## trucker (17. April 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ich nicht so ganz fit im Kopf.


----------



## beat (17. April 2008)

Mensch Theo!

Die Bilder von der Snow-BBQ-Tour sind ja mal der Hammer! 
Scheinst ja mächtig Kohldampf gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Dude5882 (18. April 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Die Stuttgarter Samstagsfahrer



Danke! 



weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Dir Uli wünsch ich gute Besserung



Dito!




weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Die anderen sind halt Pussies



Hatte gestern Prüfung und darum am Mittwoch keine Zeit..



weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Mit mir ist wieder öfters zu rechnen
> Grüße Henrik



Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (23. April 2008)

Biken heute?? Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Night-Mare (23. April 2008)

Sorry, ich weiß, dass das etwas o T. ist und ich ein Spalter bin, aber, ganz vorsichtig und ausnahmsweise: Vielleicht hat ja jemand, so wie ich, morgen mehr Zeit als heute...? Wetter soll ja halten, heist morgen wärs noch trockener als heute...

Jörg.


----------



## radi01 (23. April 2008)

ich bin heute mal wieder dabei.

Martin.


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. April 2008)

Wenns so bleibt - bin dabei


----------



## Dude5882 (23. April 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Wenns so bleibt - bin dabei



Da es ganz danach aussieht: 

@ Jörg: Eigentlich passt es mir morgen auch besser, fahre aber trotzdem heute mal. Vielleicht ist morgen eine zusätzliche Runde drin (wenn's heute Abend  nach dem Biken im Kade nicht zu wild wird  ). 

Zudem: Am WE ist fahren ja wohl Pflichttermin (vorraussichtl. Sa)!


----------



## messias (23. April 2008)

Megawetter und mein Radl ist nich fahrbereit  

Ich wünsch allen fahrenden heute viel Spaß!


----------



## Night-Mare (23. April 2008)

Ich bin total frustriert: Da habe ich Unsummen investiert und die besten Voraussetzungen für das anfälligste Bike geschaffen, und dann das:

*Der Sieger der IRBTPS (Inoffizielle RBT Pannenstatistik) ist:
*
*THEO!!! 
*
Er lag am Ende knapp, aber deutlich mit 2 Platten vor Martin und Ulrike mit jeweils 1 Platten.

Aber ich gebe mir Mühe und komme zurück. Der schlechte Ruf verpflichtet!


Gruß,
Jörg.


P. S. Theo, ich hoffe, Du bist noch gut zurückgekommen. War trotzdem eine echt coole Runde.


----------



## Dude5882 (24. April 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ich bin total frustriert: Da habe ich Unsummen investiert und die besten Voraussetzungen für das anfälligste Bike geschaffen, und dann das:
> 
> *Der Sieger der IRBTPS (Inoffizielle RBT Pannenstatistik) ist:
> *
> ...



Gratuliere Theo, zu Deinem eindeutigen Sieg! Aber in der Teamwertung sieht's doch auch nicht schlecht aus: 4 Platten beim RBT! 

@Jörg: Du wirst schon wieder zu Deiner alten Form kommen..wobei: wo soll denn bei Dir noch die nötige Flächenpressung herkommen, um einen Platten zu provozieren??


----------



## Dude5882 (24. April 2008)

Für alle Interessierten:

Am Samstag 10:00 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen geht's wieder auf eine Runde auf die Alb.

VG, Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. April 2008)

Na so ein Mist-hat bei mir einfach auch nicht hingehauen mit dem Sieg. Auch ich hab mich angestrengt, mit abgenutztem material am Start und trotzdem kein Sieg. das muss noch besser werden.

Aber noch eine kleine Beschwerde und Anregung an die Streckenleitung. Zu solchen Regenzeiten müssen nicht unbedingt die sowieso übelst schlammigen Stellen und Trails aufgesucht werden.
Und noch was in eigener Sache (merke ich manchmal eben erst mit Zeitverzögerung - z. B. in der Nacht) diese extrem steilen Auffahrten im gelände, teilweise noch durch verschlammten Boden setzen mir noch ziemlich zu. Zwar schaffe ich sie beim fahren schon (mit Ach und Krach) aber meinem Körper hat das noch nicht gut getan. meine Frau meinte, ich hätte eine sehr unruhige nacht gehabt und dann auch teilweise ganz ruhig, dass sie schon Angst hatte, ich würde nicht mehr atmen). Also aus meiner Sicht können wir zum bergauf fahren schon noch die breiten Forstwege, die auch nicht so zähen Boden haben benutzen.

Noch was anderes:
Hat jemand vor, am WE, evtl. Sonntag hier in der Gegend zu fahren?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (26. April 2008)

Hey Henrik!

Am Sonntag werde ich aller Voraussicht nach da

sein, und von Dir und Deiner Frau Grüße ausrichten. 

Zum derzeitigen Bergauffahren sei einmal nur so viel gesagt: Hattest Du (...und ich  ) ein Schwein, dass Du nicht bei der Samstagsfahrer-Premierenfahrt dabei warst!
Aber mal im Ernst: Inzwischen dürfte es doch schon wieder ziemlich abgetrocknet sein, und ich überlege mir geradezu, ob ich nicht morgen (*auf die Uhr schiel'*: eigentlich ja schon heute) noch eine kleine Trail-(Alb-)Exkursion machen soll. Zufällig interessiert?

Gruß


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. April 2008)

Hi uli -ist das der Arlbergpass? Wenn Du morgen dort bist,wie willst Du da auf dr Alb sein - klonen,zwillingsbruder?


----------



## beat (26. April 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi uli -ist das der Arlbergpass? ...


Da liegst Du beinahe richtig, denn das Bild ist eine Aufnahme vom ziemlich wasserleeren Spullersee, oberhalb von Oberlech im Lechquellengebirge gelegen.


weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ... Wenn Du morgen dort bist,wie willst Du da auf dr Alb sein - klonen,zwillingsbruder?


Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass Heute ja morgen bereits wieder Gestern ist  , und ich gerade von einem recht spontanen Kurztrip, der mich auf und rund um die Teck führte, wieder zurück bin.

Die Trails sind ein Traum, und die Böden schon nahezu wieder abgetrocknet. Außerdem duften die Obstbäume nach wie vor herrlich - das reinste Gedicht!

Man müsste sich in der Tat in zwei Hälften teilen können; dann wär's kein Problem am Sonntag einerseits im Lechtal auf Skiern, als auch mit dem Mountainbike in den Weilheimer Wiesen zu stehen.

Man wünscht ein frohes Touren, wo immer es Euch auch hin verschlägt!


----------



## trucker (29. April 2008)

Hallo Mountainbiker!

In Reutlingen schließt ein Outdoor Laden bis Ende Mai. Momentan beschert er seinen Kunden starke Rabatte auf Produkte von Deuter, Mammut, usw...

z.B. BUFF 11 

Wer also eine Alpenüberquerung plant und noch keinen atmungsaktiven Schlafanzug aht, der sollte hier vorbeischauen

http://www.canadian-husky.de


----------



## Night-Mare (30. April 2008)

Bei mir wirds heute nix, dafür dann morgen auf die Alb... Wer noch mit will bitte im Nürtingen-Fred melden!

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (30. April 2008)

Bei mir heute auch nicht...will meine Freundin zum Flughafen bringen. Morgen steht Wandern auf dem Programm. Am Samstag geht's dann aber bei bis zu 25°C und Sonnenschein auf die Alb.


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. April 2008)

@Matthias und den Rest:
heute wird bei mir leider auch nix da ich einen kleinen Schnupfen habe und ein leichtes kratzen im Halse verspüre. In Anbetracht meines ja nun leider etwas geschwächten Immunsystems muss ich da leider kürzer treten heute und auch absagen. Bis hoffentlich bald die tage auf dem Rad!

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Sickgirl (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust zum biken?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen am Sonntag einen kleinen Ausflug in den schwäbischen Wald zu machen.

Vielleicht will einer mit?

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Mai 2008)

Dieses WE ist bei mir nix, denn meine Frau hat morgen geburtstag - da machen wir nen Geburtstagsausflug.

Viel Spas Allen bei Euren taten.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (3. Mai 2008)

Leider bin ich für morgen schon verplant. Zudem muss ich erst meine Verletzungen (v.a. an der Hand) halbwegs auskurieren und etwas Zeit nach der 3-fach-Impfung verstreichen lassen, bevor ich mich wieder ins Gelände traue bzw. größeren Antrengungen unterziehe. So ein Mist aber auch...


----------



## beat (5. Mai 2008)

Kinder der Nacht,

am kommenden Mittwochabend, so wird gemunkelt, soll es in Geislingen eine serpentinenlastige "Parallelveranstaltung" geben. 

Wer ist dabei???


----------



## Chisum (6. Mai 2008)

Da kann ich leider nicht. Ich muss zum RBT (Thumbs up!). Wetter wird top.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## beat (6. Mai 2008)

18:15 geht's los in Geislingen! 

Ach so - ich vergaß ganz zu erwähnen, dass ich noch genau *1* Mitfahrgelegenheit anzubieten hätte. Rückkehr in Stuttgart wird so gegen 23:00 Uhr sein.


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. Mai 2008)

Hi RBT`ler - bei dem Wetter bin ich auch gerne wieder dabei.
Bis heute abend.
@Uli - 18:15 in Geislingen dürfte den meisten schon aus zeitlichen Gründen unter der Woche kaum möglich sein.


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Mai 2008)

Ich auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (7. Mai 2008)

Bin wieder fit und freue mich somit auf eine gemeinsame Runde heute abend!!


----------



## messias (7. Mai 2008)

Icke auch am Start!


----------



## trucker (8. Mai 2008)

Es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, was für ein Geschenk es ist, Mensch auf der Welt zu sein betückt mit einem Mountain Bike und Willenskraft im Herzen. Ein kleiner Ausschnitt des "alternativen" RBT´s auf der schw. Alb:




ein Bilderbuch-Panorama




ein Bilderbuch Single-Track ins Tal




ein Bilderbuch Sunset

Mensch, das weckt Lebensgeister! Ein großes Danke an den Tour-Guide "beat"!


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde über Pfingsten auch gerne an einem Tag entweder Samstag, Sonntag oder Montag ne runde hier oder auf der Alb fahren. was steht denn beim wem so zur Debatte zwecks Koordination?
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Chisum (9. Mai 2008)

Für Pfingsten ist Fredhopping angesagt. Morgen mit den Samstagsfahrern um 10 am Hohlohparkplatz, am Montag mit den Nürtingern, siehe dort. Denke, dass ich da auch dabei bin.

VG Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Mai 2008)

Die Schwarzwaldtour klingt zwar verlockend, aber ich glaube, als Einstieg in größere Touren gleich ein bischen heftig. Da will ich erst mit ner Tour auf der Alb anfangen und dann nach und nach steigern.
Werde dann wohl am Montag mit den Nürtingern fahren.
Euch viel Spaß
Henrik


----------



## Sickgirl (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo Henrik,
ich wollte am Montag auch in Nürtingen mitfahren, und wollte dich fragen, ob du mich mitnehmen könntest.
Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Ulrike,

ich kann Dich gerne mitnehmen, solltest halt so 9:20 bei mir sein. Gib noch kurz Bescheid, ob Du bei mir mitkommst.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Sickgirl (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo henrik,

ich komme dann morgen zu dir

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Mai 2008)

Heute? Abend? Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (14. Mai 2008)

jep, hier!


----------



## messias (14. Mai 2008)

Ick ooch!


----------



## camper69 (14. Mai 2008)

BIn MIt VoN DeR PArtiE


----------



## messias (15. Mai 2008)

Feine Radelei gestern mal wieder mit euch.

Anbei der GPS-Track der Tour (ab Stuttgart Stadtmitte) als Google Earth und GPX Track:


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Mai 2008)

War schöne Runde gestern und meine Tempostabilität nimmt Gott sei dank in kleinen Schritten zu. Nur an der zielsicherheit bei schmalen Wegen mit vielen Drehungen, Bäumen etc.  oder wenns knifflig wird, muss ich noch etwas arbeiten, sofern man das kann - oder einfach besser eingestellt sein.

Aber hauptsache wieder viel Spass, vielleicht kommt der Rest ja noch von allein.
Übrigens nette Spielerei, das ganze mal Nachzufliegen


----------



## 123rainer (15. Mai 2008)

hallo leute,

ich fahr regelmässig in stuttgart und umgebung, allerdings keine   fahrtechnisch zu wilden sachen. würd mich gerne mal probeweise bei euch anschliessen, allein trainieren ist auf dauer auch nicht der hit. ich hab oben im thread gelesen,dass man licht braucht.gilt das auch im sommer ?

bitte teilt mir doch den genauen treffpunkt und uhrzeit mit

lieber gruss 
rainer


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Mai 2008)

In anbetracht dessen, dass ich die letzten 3 Nächte nicht gut geschlafen habe (weis der geier warum, vielleicht hats mit meiner Krankheit zu tun, vielleicht auch nicht), wär mir die Alb heute zu heftig - vor allem in Anbetracht der Besetzung. 
Allerdings will ich nicht ganz aus dem Tritt kommen und deshalb hier ne Runde durchs Siebenmühlental und Schaichtal drehen, wenn das Wetter noch etwas hält heute Mittag. Start soll in Möhringen sein, nach dem Mittagessen, also irgendwann ab 14.00 ggf. etwas verhandelbar, wenn sich jemand anschließen will. Allerdings sollte ich gegen 18:00 wieder zurück sein.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, sicn anzuschließen - kurz melden oder anrufen.

Grüße Henrik
Ach ja und ansonsten wie immer Mittwochs um 18:30 Albplatz Zacke-Endstation - bis kurz nach 21:00 ists hell - ohne Licht


----------



## messias (17. Mai 2008)

Hab heut nochn bissle was zu erledigen, aber ich versuch hinzukommen, hab au Lust auf ne Runde aber die Albianer fahren für jemanden der um halb sechs erst ins Bett kommt einfach n bissle zu früh los  
Ich geb hier inner Stunde nochmal Laut obs bei mir was wird.


----------



## messias (17. Mai 2008)

Also ich hätte nu Zeit. Wann solls losgehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Mai 2008)

Hi Mattias, ich wollte so gegen 14:30 aus starten. Am besten beim Freibad Möhringen.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## messias (17. Mai 2008)

14:43 kann ich an der Haltestelle Freibad Möhringen sein. Passt des?


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ja das wär in Ordnung.

GrüßeHenrik


----------



## messias (17. Mai 2008)

Klasse, dann bis gleich.


----------



## barlesurle (17. Mai 2008)

schönen guten abend zusammen, morgen jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## messias (18. Mai 2008)

@Henrik: Hier unsere kleine Samstagstrainingsrunde nochmal zum Nachfliegen. Wie's wohl unserem gefiedertem Freund so geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Mai 2008)

Das lange lange Wochenende steht vor der Tür und ich bin bei der Planung. Gerne würde ich hier iun der Region was fahren, alss Stuttgart, Schwäbische Alb oder Nordschwarzwald. Hat jemand was geplant oder würde gerne was machen, sich anschließen?

Als Alternative überlege ich auch für ein paar Tage in den Südschwarzwald zu fahren, Region Schauinsland, Belchen, Markgräflerland, könnte dort ggf. Übernachtungsmöglickkeiten anbieten bei Interesse.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand was postet, wie die Pläne sind.

Ach ja, und wenns morgen nicht hagelt - dann wieder RBT 18:30 Albplatz


----------



## Dude5882 (20. Mai 2008)

Ich würde morgen beim RBT mitfahren. Eine weitere Tour am langen WE könnte ich mir vorstellen. Bevorzugt am Samstag, allerdings mache ich das auch wetterabhängig. 

vg ingmar


----------



## messias (21. Mai 2008)

Is heut eigentlich? So still hier...


----------



## Dude5882 (21. Mai 2008)

jep, ich komme.


----------



## beat (21. Mai 2008)

Kann leider mal wieder nicht beim RBT dabei sein, aber morgen und am WE sieht man sich hoffentlich!

Und um die Kreuz-und-quer-Verlinkung diesbezüglich perfekt zu machen, geht's *hier zu den Samstagsfahrern*!


----------



## messias (22. Mai 2008)

Unsere "Urwalddurchquerung" vom Mittwoch


----------



## Dude5882 (22. Mai 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Unsere "Urwalddurchquerung" vom Mittwoch



das trifft's ganz gut ... wenn man sich so das ganze nochmal bei Google Earth anschaut, wundert man sich schon, warum wir uns so verfranst haben..


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Mai 2008)

weis jetzt auch, wo der gedankliche Fehler lag - wänhten uns schon auf der anderen Seite des berges, hanges.

Morgen werde ich auf der Alb ne Tour mit Uli und Co. machen. Kommt jemand mit? Näheres unter Samstagsfahrer

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Chisum (28. Mai 2008)

Nach dem "RBT-Explorer" von letzter Woche heute wieder den "RBT Classic"? Ich will auf jeden Fall da sein.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (28. Mai 2008)

Bei dem Wetter??? Auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (28. Mai 2008)

Hab heute leider nen beruflichen Termin bis 19:30 Uhr und kann daher nicht dabei sein  

Viel Spaß an alle die fahren!


----------



## womofischer (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo RBT,ler würde auch mal gerne wieder dabei sein. Wißt Ihr schon wohin die Reise geht? Gruß Walter


----------



## radi01 (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

kann heute auch mal wieder nicht, muss auf einen Geburtstag, würde aber viel lieber biken gehen.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spass.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Chisum (28. Mai 2008)

@walter: Das Ziel entscheiden wir vor Ort, komm doch auf jeden Fall, wenn du Glück hast, wird deine Rückreise dann kürzer.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Mai 2008)

bin dabei...


----------



## camper69 (28. Mai 2008)

komme dazu!


----------



## womofischer (28. Mai 2008)

Das meine ich doch. Komm ich mit dem Auto nach Degerloch oder leg ich mich im SMT ins Gras und warte bis Ihr vorbeikommt.


----------



## dirtchamp (1. Juni 2008)

Würde auch gern mal mitfahren!!!Bin mehr so auf Dirt,Dual,Street eingestellt...!!!Was wird da alles so gefahren??

MFG Nico


----------



## beat (1. Juni 2008)

dirtchamp schrieb:


> Würde auch gern mal mitfahren!!!Bin mehr so auf Dirt,Dual,Street eingestellt...!!!Was wird da alles so gefahren??
> 
> MFG Nico



Na ja, Touren halt, ohne Sprünge, Spielereien und Rennfahrereien (ist mitnichten negativ von mir gemeint!  ), wie Du sie von den angeführten Disziplinen kennen dürftest. Die Länge bewegt sich meines Wissens nach so um die 40 - 50 Km pro Tour, der Trailanteil ist meistens einigermaßen hoch (ca. 50 %) und schwierigkeitsmäßig wird *S2* kaum überschritten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (3. Juni 2008)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin als Spalter beschimpft zu werden:

Morgen kann ich vorraussichtlich nicht... * geht es jmdm. genauso* und hat Interesse heute eine Runde zu drehen?

vg ingmar


----------



## beat (3. Juni 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin als Spalter beschimpft zu werden:
> 
> Morgen kann ich vorraussichtlich nicht... * geht es jmdm. genauso* und hat Interesse heute eine Runde zu drehen?
> 
> vg ingmar



Würde ja gerne mitradeln, hab' aber kein einsatzfähiges MTB! 

Gruß


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Juni 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin als Spalter beschimpft zu werden:
> 
> Morgen kann ich vorraussichtlich nicht... * geht es jmdm. genauso* und hat Interesse heute eine Runde zu drehen?
> 
> vg ingmar



Pfui - das geht ja mal gar nicht.

Ja wie Uli, das ist ja mal keine gute Werbung, nen Bike -laden aber kein einsatzfähiges Rad


----------



## StevenSch (3. Juni 2008)

Hi,würd mich morgen auch mal dranhängen.(wenn´s net grad Katzen regnet)Hoff mal daß es ok ist.
Grüßle Steven


----------



## beat (3. Juni 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Ja wie Uli, das ist ja mal keine gute Werbung, nen Bike -laden aber kein einsatzfähiges Rad



Na ja, der Bike-Laden ist ja momentan auch noch nicht ganz einsatzfähig  , aber keine Sorge: Es wird! 

Zu meinen brachliegenden MTBS kann ich nur sagen, dass das NICOLAI dringend eine Frischzellenkurz brauchte (u. a. Antrieb im Eimer), jedoch die auserkorene SLX-Gruppe nicht gleich verfügbar war (jetzt ist's sie's aber  ) sowie bei meinem ROCKY ein wesentliches Bauteil so mir nichts dir nichts den Geist aufgab  , und der Ersatz - wie viel zu oft - halt etwas auf sich warten lässt. Bikeshop hin oder her - was soll man da machen?


----------



## womofischer (3. Juni 2008)

Wie heist es doch so schön. Die besten Schuster laufen barfuß. 

Gruß Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (4. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,
bin heute Abend auch mal wieder dabei.

Martin


----------



## Chisum (4. Juni 2008)

Bin auch am Start.

Und beat: Bitte schenke mir das YETI Grip Shift Cover. Weiß zwar nicht, was das ist, aber dann ist es mal weg  .

Viele Grüße


----------



## beat (5. Juni 2008)

Chisum schrieb:


> Und beat: Bitte schenke mir das YETI Grip Shift Cover. Weiß zwar nicht, was das ist, aber dann ist es mal weg



Na ja, sind halt zwei (an der Zahl), aber Du kannst sie gerne haben  - bist ja seit Jahren der Erste, der sich bereit erklärt. 

Dann werd' ich die Signatur wohl mal streichen, äh, ändern...


----------



## Sickgirl (5. Juni 2008)

Liebe Leute,

ich melde mich hiermit für die nächsten vier Wochen vom RBT ab.

Samstag morgen fahre ich los, und komme am 6.7. wieder zurück. Noch sind zwar noch nicht alle Pässe frei, werde dann unterwegs entscheiden, wo es lang geht.

Bis dann, allen gute Fahrt

Ulrike


----------



## Dude5882 (5. Juni 2008)

Na dann, Dir mal einen schönen Urlaub und gute Fahrt!!! 

vg Ingmar


----------



## messias (5. Juni 2008)

Viel Spaß, Uli! 
Hoffentlich hast du besseres Wetter als wir gestern auf unserer Spritztour.


----------



## beat (6. Juni 2008)

@Sickgirl: Du lebst den Traum, und ich könnte mir zunehmend auch so eine Unternehmung für mich vorstellen. Mal sehen: Bald schraub' ich mir noch Gepäcktaschen ans Rad, und dann...

Hau' rein und genieße jeden Tag!  Alles Gute!


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. Juni 2008)

Hi Uli - gute reise, viel Spass und komm gesund wieder.

@Walter: Nun kommen wir Deinem Wunsch nach und fahren den Mahdentaltrail und Glemseck Dh und Du fährst nicht mit.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (6. Juni 2008)

Steht was an diesem WE an? Morgen soll das Wetter ja ganz passabel werden..

VG


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. Juni 2008)

Ich würde gerne morgen am Sonntag eine Runde je nach Wetterlage drehen, entweder hier in der Gegend oder auf der Alb. Angesichts der instabilen Wetterlagen vielleicht eher hier, da man so kurzfristig reagieren kann. hat jemand Lust?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## womofischer (9. Juni 2008)

@Henrik: Da könnte ich mir jetzt echt in den Sattel beissen. Bin für´n Kumpel beim Fußballturnier eingesprungen, weil sich sein Stürmer die Sehne in der Hand durchgeschnitten hat. War deshalb am Mi: beim Training. Jetzt wo ich weiß das es eh nichts gebracht hat ärgere ich mich doppelt. Bis bald Gruß Walter


----------



## radi01 (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wer fährt heute?
Wenn es nicht gerade Hunde und Katzen regnet, bin ich dabei.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (11. Juni 2008)

Ich auch.. Und das Wetter scheint ja recht beständig zu sein


----------



## messias (11. Juni 2008)

Hmmm.... Portugal-Tschechien wär ja sowas...

Aber ich denk ich komm auch zum Biken.


----------



## Dude5882 (11. Juni 2008)

Klar dürfte das Spiel interessant werden, aber man muss Prioritäten setzen...


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Juni 2008)

Fußball, Wetter, was ist das?

Ich kenne Mittwoch abend nur eins: Biken. 

Bis später...


----------



## camper69 (11. Juni 2008)

...bin auch dabei..!

bis später dann


----------



## trucker (11. Juni 2008)

Fussball, nein danke!!


----------



## messias (11. Juni 2008)

Ignorantes Pack!!! 






Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (12. Juni 2008)

So, hier der "Mutproben-Mittwoch" nochmal zum Nachfliegen:


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Juni 2008)

und die Aktion, um die Mutproben zu ermöglichen, war auch ne starke Leistung. hat halt Vorteile, wenn wir ne recht große Truppe starker Männer im Wald sind. Sollten zukünftig öfter mal Richtung Burg D zum Aufräumen und anderes. Dansagungen, vor allem in Form von Sachspenden, werden von der jungen Dh-Fraktion gerne entgegengenommen, am besten immer Mittwochs an der Zacke-Endhaltestelle


----------



## trucker (13. Juni 2008)

Wider meiner Erwartung war das Tourenziel diesen Mittwoch schnell in aller Munde! Das Revier, bekannt für seine steilen, ruppigen und herausfordernden Abfahrten, liegt versteckt in Stuttgart´s Unterholz... 
Einige wenige liesen zu Beginn der Tour noch vernehmen sie seien nicht in Topform, was zum späteren Zeitpunkt als Irrglaube widerlegt werden konnte! 







Hier eine Schlüsselstelle, dessen Verlauf nicht jedem von uns Behagen auslöste, dennoch machbar wenn die psychische Handbremse gelöst wurde:






wenige Schritte weiter feierten wir überraschend die "wieder-eröffnung" eines weiteren wunderbaren Singletracks, der den Puls an sein Limit bringt!





Am Fuße des Trails vernahm man einen kecken RBT´ler im exessiven Adrenalinrausch: "das ist ja viel besser als Sex!!" Diesen Vergleich lasse ich mal kommentarlos dahin gestellt, aber die Abfahrt war wirklich geil!





die Devise hier lautet: wer später bremst fährt länger schnell! Ohne Speed wirds schwieriger, aber mit viel Speed nicht unbedingt leichter... -Ausprobieren-


Hier noch die graphische Darstellung eines Krönenden Abschlußes: Bier aus dem Supermarkt 




Diese Ausfahrt der Superlative war ein absoluter Höhepunkt der mit nichten zu Vergleichen ist. Harmonisch, gut gelaunt und nach Abenteuern lechtzend treibt uns die Kraft durch Nudel, Kartoffeln und Hofbräu zum nächsten Abhang um sich dort der Schwerkraft hinzugeben und unten mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht zum Stehen zu kommen! Biken ist nicht nur ein Hobby sondern Lebenseinstellung! Lasst euch das von einem alten Hasen gesagt sein 

Der Theo


----------



## 4mate (14. Juni 2008)

messias schrieb:


> So, hier der "Mutproben-Mittwoch" nochmal zum Nachfliegen:


 bin Rechner n00b ,

 messi , wie kann ich die datei lesen , öffnen geht ja mit editor aber dann 

nutze keine M$ mail äh dingens .

trucker , top fotos , guter Bericht


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Juni 2008)

theo  für die Fotos. fehlen nur noch welche vom Dh, bei dem wir den Baumstamm weggeräumt haben. aber ich glaube, da waren wir schon lange unten und schon etwas dunkler für Foto oder?


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Juni 2008)

SEEEEHR schön Theo!! Hoffentlich wieder Mittwoch in alter Frische!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (16. Juni 2008)

Super Beitrag Theo.

Am Mittwoch werde ich meine Helmkamera mitbringen, damit noch ein bisschen Bewegung in die Bilder kommt.
Also etwas schönes anziehen und zahlreich erscheinen.
Wenn vorhanden noch ein wenig Mut und Risikobereitschaft mitbringen!!!!

Bis Mittwoch.
Martin


----------



## messias (16. Juni 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> bin Rechner n00b ,
> 
> messi , wie kann ich die datei lesen , öffnen geht ja mit editor aber dann
> 
> ...



Hallo 4mate,

die Datei im kml-Format kann von dem Programm Google Earth (http://earth.google.com/) geöffnet werden.
Das musst du also erst runterladen und installieren (ist kostenlos). Danach sollte ein Klick auf die Datei Google Earth aufrufen.



radi01 schrieb:


> Super Beitrag Theo.
> 
> Am Mittwoch werde ich meine Helmkamera mitbringen, damit noch ein bisschen Bewegung in die Bilder kommt.
> Also etwas schönes anziehen und zahlreich erscheinen.
> ...



Kruzifix, ausgerechnet an diesem Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht dabei sein. Bringst du die Kamera dann wieder öfter mit?


----------



## 4mate (16. Juni 2008)




----------



## radi01 (16. Juni 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Hallo 4mate,
> 
> die Datei im kml-Format kann von dem Programm Google Earth (http://earth.google.com/) geöffnet werden.
> Das musst du also erst runterladen und installieren (ist kostenlos). Danach sollte ein Klick auf die Datei Google Earth aufrufen.
> ...




Klar, wenn Bedarf besteht und es etwas halsbrecherisches zum filmen gibt schnall ich mir die Kamera öfters auf den Helm.
Ich muss die Trails ja nicht fahren, sondern nur filmen wie ihr euch in die Tiefen stürzt!!


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Juni 2008)

Bis Mittwoch ist wohl nun auch mein neuer Rucksack da.....ging heute in den Versand


----------



## trucker (17. Juni 2008)

Mal sehen ob bis Mittwoch meine Schuhe wieder trocken sind, denn am Buckleter Kapf hat es am Sonntag ganz schon gesaftet! 
man-o-meter, die Abfahrt war echt höllisch... Doch Gott sei dank wussten wir immer wie es weiter geht:





____________________________________________________________________



radi01 schrieb:


> Wenn vorhanden noch ein wenig Mut und Risikobereitschaft mitbringen!!!!



-->bei H&S Bike Discount gibt es gerade eine Portion Mut im Angebot (4,99 statt 7,94), möchte sich jemand einer Sammelbestellung anschliessen?


----------



## beat (18. Juni 2008)

Ich nehme mal an, heute ganz normaler Start, 18:30 Uhr an der Endhaltestelle. Ich werde versuchen dabei zu sein!


----------



## Night-Mare (18. Juni 2008)

Bin dabei...

Theo, ich kann Deine bilder net lesen...


----------



## Dude5882 (18. Juni 2008)

Kla, bei dem Wetter....!!!!


----------



## Chisum (18. Juni 2008)

Komme auch. Zur Erinnerung: Heute Showtime.

VG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (18. Juni 2008)

verdammt, H&S konnte nicht schnell genug liefern.

@Jörg, zeig mir mal, wie man Bilder liest

Bis später


----------



## supercollider (18. Juni 2008)

Ich würde mich eurer Runde heute gerne anschließen. Hoffe das Kondition und Trailtauglichkeit ausreichen.

grüße
sandro


----------



## supercollider (19. Juni 2008)

War ne schöne runde gestern, ich bin mir sicher ihr werdet mich noch mal sehen.  

Und um mich ein wenig einzuschleimen, stell ich gleich die KML Datei zur Verfügung.  

gruss
sandro


----------



## Dude5882 (19. Juni 2008)

supercollider schrieb:


> War ne schöne runde gestern, ich bin mir sicher ihr werdet mich noch mal sehen.
> 
> Und um mich ein wenig einzuschleimen, stell ich gleich die KML Datei zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...



Super!!  Muss ich bestätigen: mal wieder eine klasse Runde! 

Die Brücke über den Neckar gestern führte mich direkt über den Wasen zum Bahnhof und stellte damit den schnellsten Weg dar.. --> S-bahn habe ich noch bekommen


----------



## messias (19. Juni 2008)

supercollider schrieb:


> War ne schöne runde gestern, ich bin mir sicher ihr werdet mich noch mal sehen.
> 
> Und um mich ein wenig einzuschleimen, stell ich gleich die KML Datei zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...



Mensch, so lob ich mir das. Fällt der eine aus, findet sich gleich ein Ersatz für den Google Earth Service.
Wir kriegen hier noch ne richtige Tourendatenbank zusammen


----------



## womofischer (20. Juni 2008)

Wollte mich auch mal für den GPS Service bedanken. Habe mir die Mahdentalrunde mit Butterbrotpapier auf meine Wanderkarte übertragen und bin so auch endlich mal in den Genuß dieses Trails gekommen. Am meisten Spaß macht es allerdings doch wenn man Live dabei ist. Bis bald VG Walter
P.S. Ist es möglich beim Track die Fahrtrichtung anzuzeigen? (Laie fragt!)


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Juni 2008)

Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass am Mittwoch Abend das Halbfinalspiel der deutschen Nationalmannschaft gegen jener der Türken auf dem Programm steht, schlage ich vor, den RBT ausnahmsweise auf morgen Abend vorzuverlegen. 

Was meint's? 

vg ingmar


----------



## camper69 (23. Juni 2008)

Gute Idee,

Wetterprognosen sind auch passabel

werde auf jeden Fall am Mittwoch den Abend in einem Biergarten mit Glotze verbringen...

Bin morgen dabei...


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Juni 2008)

Das muss so sein, denn Mittwoch wird wohl bis auf Theo jeder seiner obersten Bürgerpflicht nachkommen - Morgen dann selber Zeit, selbe Stelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (23. Juni 2008)

Super!!


----------



## messias (24. Juni 2008)

Da ich am Sonntag n bissle Haut im Schotter hab liegen lassen, werde ich mich heut mal noch schonen.
Am Wochenende dann vielleicht wieder...


----------



## camper69 (24. Juni 2008)

der Feuchtigkeitsfaktor ist mir zu hoch heute

werde nicht biken...

allen die es trotzdem planen..

VIEL SPAß


----------



## supercollider (24. Juni 2008)

da ich yogi und seinen mannen für morgen fest meine unterstützung zugesagt habe, würde ich mich heute anschließen. ich sollte von der arbeit her rechtzeitig rauskommen.


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Juni 2008)

camper69 schrieb:


> der Feuchtigkeitsfaktor ist mir zu hoch heute
> 
> werde nicht biken...
> 
> ...



Sicher??


----------



## radi01 (24. Juni 2008)

hallo leute,

kann leider nicht mit, hab grad mein bike abgegeben schwinge hat wieder risse, 3 monat sind halt schon wieder rum , länger hält ein Fusion zumindest bei mir nicht.
Aber jetzt ist schluss damit, die können sich den rahmen sonstwo hinschieben!!!
hab mir jetzt ein lapierre zesty bestellt und hoffe,daß das so schnell als möglich kommt, sonst kann ich in 4 wochen ohne bike über die alpen klettern!!!! 
Wünsch euch eine gute tour und lasst es richtig krachen.

gruß
martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (24. Juni 2008)

Martin und Fusion - eine echte Love-Story  

Aber was steht denn da in deinem Profil von Giant, KTM und Cube? Kann man mit denen nicht fahren?
Welches Zesty hast bestellt? Schick sehen die Hobel ja mal aus...

@Matthias: Zu hoher Feuchtigkeitsfaktor? Ich geh hier in Lubu ein in der sengenden Sonne...


----------



## beat (24. Juni 2008)

camper69 schrieb:


> der Feuchtigkeitsfaktor ist mir zu hoch heute
> 
> werde nicht biken...



Da wird doch nicht einer seine bereits ausufernde feuchtfröhliche Vorfreude auf das morgige Spiel gemeint haben, oder?  

Mal sehen - wenn ich heute Abend mein NICOLAI endlich wieder fit bekomme werde ich - EM-Spiel hin oder her - wohl kein Halten mehr kennen. Die Alb lockt, und vielleicht mag der Herr Trucker sich ja auch hinzugesellen.


----------



## trucker (24. Juni 2008)

beat schrieb:


> und vielleicht mag der Herr Trucker sich ja auch hinzugesellen.



generell ist des Trucker´s Heimat die Straße, der Weg, Pfad oder Trail.

Hallo Uli, das Angebot ist verlockend, aber leider macht mir mein Ziel ein guter Schöler zu sein (du weißt ja) das Vorhaben morgen unrealisierbar, da viel Stoff zu paucken ist- des Fußballereigisses zum Trotz würde ich morgen sogar aufbrechen aber am Freitag heißt es eben die Schulbank drücken und Klausuren zu schreiben:kotz:

Bis bald, Theo trucker


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Juni 2008)

Schöne feuchtfröhliche Runde zu dritt im Mahdental war's heute! Da kann das EM-Spiel morgen kommen!!!


----------



## camper69 (24. Juni 2008)

ja Feuchtigkeit am Boden...in der Luft....im Glas...


Alles in Allem 

to much

jetzt wird wohl ma morgen jefeiert...


----------



## E36/8 (25. Juni 2008)

Hi, bin kommende Woche auf Kurs in Stuttgart und such ne Mitfahrgelegenheit für Feierabendrunden. Muss nicht unbedingt Mittwoch sein. Hauptsache der Start wäre gegen 6 und den Treffpunkt findet auch ein Touri. Wie ich gerade bei maps.google rausgefunden habe bin ich in der Nähe der Universität einquartiert, YEAH 

Zur Tour:
Ich nehm mein SX mit weil ich Fr/Sa in den BikePark will, die Touren können also etwas FR-lastiger sein. Bitte nix über 60km bzw 1500hm planen!

Falls nix zusammen geht könnt würde ich mich zumindest über Tourentips freuen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## radi01 (25. Juni 2008)

Aber was steht denn da in deinem Profil von Giant, KTM und Cube? Kann man mit denen nicht fahren?
Welches Zesty hast bestellt? Schick sehen die Hobel ja mal aus...

Tja, das mit den Bikes ist so ne Sache!!

Mein Cube hatte Risse im Carbon und ist eingeschickt, sollte ich schon seit Freitag wieder haben. hat aber leider wieder nicht geklappt und am Wochenende ist 24h Rennen in München und ich habe bis jetzt noch kein Rad.
Das KTM ist eigentlich mein Singlespeed umd momentan auch beim Radhändler, für den Notfall zum Umbau, falls es mit dem Cube nicht klappt.
Das Giant ist mein Alltagsrad mit grossem Rahmen und Sliks, also für´s Gelände untauglich.
Dann hab ich noch mein Cube-Rennrad und das möchte ich im Gelände nicht ausprobieren.

Jetzt habe ich mir das Zesty 914 bestellt und hoffe, dass das schnell geht ,da ich am 19.7.2008 meinen Alpecross starte, und ohne bike macht das nur halb so viel Spass


----------



## messias (25. Juni 2008)

radi01 schrieb:


> Mein Cube hatte Risse im Carbon und ist eingeschickt, sollte ich schon seit Freitag wieder haben. hat aber leider wieder nicht geklappt und am Wochenende ist 24h Rennen in München und ich habe bis jetzt noch kein Rad.
> 
> ...
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mir das Zesty 914 bestellt und hoffe, dass das schnell geht ,da ich am 19.7.2008 meinen Alpecross starte, und ohne bike macht das nur halb so viel Spass



Du bist in München? Geil! In was für einem Team startet ihr? Den Spaß muss ich mir irgendwann auch mal antun 

Zesty 914 - wenn, dann aber richtig  
Drück dir die Daumen, dass es bald kommt. Und dann ist ne Vorführung beim RBT natürlich Pflicht!


----------



## radi01 (25. Juni 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Du bist in München? Geil! In was für einem Team startet ihr? Den Spaß muss ich mir irgendwann auch mal antun
> 
> Zesty 914 - wenn, dann aber richtig
> Drück dir die Daumen, dass es bald kommt. Und dann ist ne Vorführung beim RBT natürlich Pflicht!



Wir starten im 4 er Männerteam.
Letztes Jahr waren wir Mix-Team mit einer Frau an Bord und haben es auf den 10. Platz geschafft, wobei unser Mädel genausoviel Runden absolviert hat wir.
Damit waren wir ganz zufrieden, da wir uns das ganze ja nur mal anschauen wollten und ohne  irgentwelche Ambitionen auf die ersten zehn Plätze ins Rennen gingen.
Dieses Jahr ist es angestrebt unter die ersten 20 zu kommen, das wird ziemlich hart bei über 200 startenten 4-er Teams.


----------



## camper69 (25. Juni 2008)

radi01 schrieb:


> Aber was steht denn da in deinem Profil von Giant, KTM und Cube? Kann man mit denen nicht fahren?
> Welches Zesty hast bestellt? Schick sehen die Hobel ja mal aus...
> 
> Tja, das mit den Bikes ist so ne Sache!!
> ...



@Martin

du solltest dich als Testfahrer anbieten und dich von Firmen anheuern lassen, denen Neuentwicklungen an Kokurrenzrädern ein Dorn im Auge sind.

Du setzt dich einfach rauf, fährst ein wenig und kriegst es dann kaputt; GARANTIERT!

Schonmal überlegt deine Beinpower für was anderes zu nutzen, als Hinterbauschwingen zu zerlegen   

Lapiere sei gewarnt.....biking Martin is comming


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (25. Juni 2008)

camper69 schrieb:


> @Martin
> 
> du solltest dich als Testfahrer anbieten und dich von Firmen anheuern lassen, denen Neuentwicklungen an Kokurrenzrädern ein Dorn im Auge sind.
> 
> ...




Ich glaub nicht, daß es an der Beinpower liegt ,sondern eher am Gewicht.
Da ist Leichtbau eigentlich fehl am Platz!!!
Wenn das so weitergeht, bestell ich mir ein stabiles Downhillbike mit gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz stabilen Komponenten und tret das dann den Berg rauf:kotz:.
dann bekomm ich das mit dem Übergewicht wahrscheinlich schnell in den Griff.


----------



## Dude5882 (25. Juni 2008)

oh oh...würde im Falle des Zesty mal die Laufräder in Augenschein nehmen. Hatte in nem Test was über Leichtbauräder bei diesem Rad gelesen (Crossmax, XTR?).


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Juni 2008)

ich hab nu 2 Dinge für Euch: Finale
und das war Feldherrntaktik von hannibalschem Ausmaß

A`propos - noch ein Matthias - ob das geht - ich glaub, das verwirrt mich zu sehr
Hoppla - da fängts schon an - waren nun drei Dinge


----------



## radi01 (26. Juni 2008)

Aus dem Zesty ist jetzt ein Liteville 301 geworden!!
Zesty ist kurzfristig nicht lieferbar, und ich brauch doch das bike, sonst bin ich bloss ein halber Mensch!!
Die Laufräder, Gabel, Kurbel und Schaltwerk sowie Bremsanlage nehm ich vom Fusion, das braucht ja jetzt keine Komponenten mehr, da es ein für alle mal ausgemustert wird.
Hab bis jetzt immer noch kein Rad für das 24 h -Rennen!!!
Ich geh mir jetzt ein Paar gute Laufschuhe kaufen, denn wie es momentan aussieht werde ich wohl ohne Rad an den Start gehen.

Wünsche allen die ein fahrtaugliches bike haben viel spass beim biken.

gruß
Martin


----------



## camper69 (26. Juni 2008)

radi01 schrieb:


> Aus dem Zesty ist jetzt ein Liteville 301 geworden!!
> Zesty ist kurzfristig nicht lieferbar, und ich brauch doch das bike, sonst bin ich bloss ein halber Mensch!!
> Die Laufräder, Gabel, Kurbel und Schaltwerk sowie Bremsanlage nehm ich vom Fusion, das braucht ja jetzt keine Komponenten mehr, da es ein für alle mal ausgemustert wird.
> Hab bis jetzt immer noch kein Rad für das 24 h -Rennen!!!
> ...




ja gute Wahl!

Die Liteville's gelten ja als unkaputtbar und sind für 'Schwergewichtige' gut geeignet.

Schmelz das Fusion doch ein und lass dir ein paar Alutöpfe draus machen..... 

wills de nun echt 24 Stunden laufen


----------



## radi01 (26. Juni 2008)

camper69 schrieb:


> ja gute Wahl!
> 
> Die Liteville's gelten ja als unkaputtbar und sind für 'Schwergewichtige' gut geeignet.
> 
> ...


Das mit den Alutöpfen ist gar keine schlechte Idee, aber ich befürchte,wenn sie die schweissen bekomme ich nach 3 Monaten Risse in die Töppe.
Muss jetzt doch nicht laufen, der Radladen meines Vertrauens hat gerade angerufen, ich kann mein Rad in 2 Stunden abholen.
Ich glaubs aber erst, wenn ich draufsitz und sich keine Risse bilden.


----------



## weisser_rausch (28. Juni 2008)

Ingmar u. ich fahre morgen ne Tour "Bad Urach Extrem"Uphill u. Downhill. Treffpunkt in Stuttgart um 10:45 bei mir in Möhringen oder Parkplatz bei den Uracher Wasserfällen um 11:30. Kann gerne 1 Person mitnehmen bei Interesse.
Dann kurz Bescheid geben.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## messias (28. Juni 2008)

Wie lang habt ihr denn die Tour so geplant? Hätte Lust, muss aber 18 Uhr wieder in Stuggi sein.


----------



## Dude5882 (29. Juni 2008)

Klar, spätestens!!! Fussball ruft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (29. Juni 2008)

Dann bin ich dabei!
10:45 Uhr bei Henrik in Möhringen? Wo ist das genau?


----------



## Dude5882 (1. Juli 2008)

Wer ist am Start heute (Mittwoch)?


----------



## messias (1. Juli 2008)

Ich kann leider net.


----------



## supercollider (2. Juli 2008)

ich wäre wieder dabei. normlerweise sollte man seinen körper an solchen tagen nur im "standby" betreiben, aber im wald ist es ja bestimmt schön kühl! (die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)


----------



## radi01 (2. Juli 2008)

Bin dabei.

martin


----------



## radi01 (2. Juli 2008)

Am 13. Juli findet der Wildbadmarathon statt. http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rhmarathon/ 
Ich bin da wieder dabei!! 
Hat jemand lust???
Wäre schön, wenn wir da eine grössere Gruppe wären.

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (2. Juli 2008)

radi01 schrieb:


> Am 13. Juli findet der Wildbadmarathon statt. http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rhmarathon/
> Ich bin da wieder dabei!!
> Hat jemand lust???
> Wäre schön, wenn wir da eine grössere Gruppe wären.
> ...




Wildbadmarathon am 13.Juli

da is sich am 12.Juli bereits die "Albstadtausfahrt"

...sonst gerne einmal in einer größeren Gruppe 

bis später..


----------



## camper69 (2. Juli 2008)

passe für heute.  :-(


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Juli 2008)

komme auch...


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. Juli 2008)

da es bei mir mit der Alb heute leider nichts wurde, werde ich heute Nachmiuttag so gegen 14:30 hier eine Runde fahren gehen. Falls jemand Lust hat, sich anzuschließen, - Bescheid geben.

@ all:
Es steht wieder unser traditionelles Grille an (nein - kein Snow BBQ) - sondern das übliche Sommergrillen.
zwecks Terminfindung bitte ich um möglichst viele Meldungen, wie es terminlich an den nächsten Wochenenden aussieht.

Viele Grüße Henrik


----------



## trucker (6. Juli 2008)

Meiner Freude muss ich nun ersteinmal Ausdruck verleihen! 
Gestern, schönstes Wetter und nicht allzuviele Wandersleute auf den Single-Tracks in Echterdingen / Mußberg, trat ich mit meinem HARDTAIL an die frische Luft und hinein ins Vergnügen: denn, mir fuhr es blitzartig in den Sinn das an einer der vielen Mühlen im Tal der 7-Mühlen eine schöne, steile und knifflige Wand gibt die man auch befahren kann. Hinunter natürlich. Sie liegt versteckt und ist ohne Waffenschein nicht zugänglich!
Naja, Uli hat es im Winter vorgemacht und Taten sollten folgen!
Ein unglaubliches Gefühl mit Bike unterm A**** im freien Fall eine Klippe zu bewältigen und sich anschließend in die Tiefe zu stürzen! Das Herz rast, der Blick durch die Unebenheiter verwackelt und das Adrenalin im Kopf und in den Beinen! Jetzt nur nichts falsch machen! Es dauert nur wenige Sekunden dann ist man schon unten und staunt über seinen Mut und Mumm!
Es gibt Passagen die kann man 2, 3, 4 mal fahren. Andere hingegen reicht wenn man sie 1 mal gefahren ist.
In diesem Sinne, guten Start in die Woche und "Happy Trails" nächste Woche!

Theo


----------



## trucker (7. Juli 2008)

Hier noch ein Anhang zu einem anderen Thema aus aktuellem Anlass!!







Bei einer bekannten Baumarktkette in gelb-blauer Aufmachung sind Kettensägen stark reduziert!

Schade Henrik das dein Geburtstag so so weit entfernt liegt, sonst hätte ich schon ein Geschenk für dich... Das eigentliche Geschenk wäre dann die freie Fahrt in manch einer Gegend hier in Stuttgart! Ich denke ich muss garnicht explizieter werden..


----------



## Dude5882 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber im Schwabäländle, da wird so ebbes g'kauft:


----------



## supercollider (8. Juli 2008)

wie wäre es denn damit:
http://cgi.ebay.de/BOSCH-MINI-Kette...yZ136862QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Etwas handlicher für unterwegs... ;-)


----------



## radi01 (8. Juli 2008)

supercollider schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn damit:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BOSCH-MINI-Kette...yZ136862QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Etwas handlicher für unterwegs... ;-)



Gute Idee, da kann dann auch schon Theo mit umgehen!!


----------



## trucker (8. Juli 2008)

ja, spitze!! und ein ersatz-fahrrad-sturz-helm liegt auch bei (in modischem sonnengelb)!

...schon bestellt!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (9. Juli 2008)

fährt heute jemand? bin noch unsicher, ob ich heute oder morgen fahre, die vorhersage für morgen ist deutlich besser...


----------



## messias (9. Juli 2008)

Meine Laufräder wandern heut in den Karton und dann zu Actionsports, ich falle also aus.


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Juli 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Meine Laufräder wandern heut in den Karton und dann zu Actionsports, ich falle also aus.



Ui, warum das denn?

@ Jörg: Da ich morgen wohl nicht kann, bliebe nur heute. Weiß aber auch noch nicht, ob es mir heute noch langt...


----------



## messias (9. Juli 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ui, warum das denn?



Zwei Speichen am Hinterrad sind komplett locker, bei den restlichen Speichen fühlt sich die Spannung inzwischen extrem ungleichmäßig an.


----------



## supercollider (9. Juli 2008)

ich falle heute aus. werde gleich vom zahnarzt traktiert, so dass ich anschließend beim bergauf fahren nicht auf die zähne beißen könnte, was mich wiederum noch weiter zurückwerfen würde... 

daher habe ich auch vor morgen zu fahren und würde mich anschließen wenn noch jemand fährt.


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Juli 2008)

Fährt denn nun heute jemand? Henrik, Stefan, Matthias, Jörg?


----------



## radi01 (9. Juli 2008)

ich wär dabei.


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Juli 2008)

komme auch...


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Juli 2008)

Wetter scheint sich zu stabilisieren, da schau ich doch vorbei - schon deshalb weil ich ne *Rüge erteilen* muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,
mein *Liteville *ist da,und ich möchte es euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten(solange es noch ganz ist!!!)

Uli, ich habe mir mal deine Bider angeschaut, sind toll geworden!!!


----------



## Sickgirl (12. Juli 2008)

@theo und Mathias:

Na, wie ist es heute bei euch so gelaufen?

Ich bin recht zufrieden: mein Plansoll unter 5 h habe ich mit irgendwas bei 4:45 vollerreicht, einige Rampen waren richtig fies. 2 Anstiege mit den glitschigen Steinen drin mußte ich schieben. Aber hat Spaß gemacht, vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## camper69 (12. Juli 2008)

hey Ulrike,

ist ne echt gute Zeit.....Respekt

Theo und ich sind auch gut durchgekommen....Theo stand noch ne ganze Weile nach dem Rennen wie unter Drogen..... 

Hat uns beiden viel Spaß gemacht.....und sahen aus wie SAU!


Ist einfach ne klasse Stimmung in Albstadt-- trotz wiedrigen Bedingungen....


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Juli 2008)

Wer ist heute wieder dabei?? Ich wär's!

vg


----------



## messias (16. Juli 2008)

Meine Laufräder sind leider immer noch bei Actionsports.
Könnte höchsten mit meinem Starrbike kommen falls es heute nicht so traillastig wird.


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Juli 2008)

bin dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (16. Juli 2008)

...ich auch


----------



## radi01 (16. Juli 2008)

....ich auch


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Juli 2008)

Henrik, alles o. k. bei Dir?


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. Juli 2008)

Hi Jörg - danke der Nachfrage. zwei Sachen sind erfreulich - habe jetzt rechts grad ne Schulter wie ein Bär - unerfreulich ist, dass es nur einseitig ist und auch wieder bald vorbei ist. Auch unschön ist, dass es mit einer Bänderzerrung der Schulterbänder und einer AC- Gelenksprengung einhergeht. Hatte auch eine schlaflose nacht am Mittwoch und musste die Pläne fürs WE mit Biken (Schwarzwald) saußen lassen.

Viele Grüße Henrik

Ach ja - ich vergaß - die zweite erfreuliche Sache - es hätte schlimmer kommen können!


----------



## Dude5882 (18. Juli 2008)

Ui..ich hoffe doch mal, Deine AC-Sprengung ist geringen Grades und heilt wieder schnell ab!


----------



## supercollider (19. Juli 2008)

unschön. wünsche dir eine möglichst schnelle heilung!


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Juli 2008)

Hoffe und denke ich auch, aber muss man durch. Wenn es völlig ungefährlich wär, wärs auch nicht so interessant, spielen ja kein hallenhalma.
Aber ein bischentraurig bin ich schon. Grade hatte ich körperliche Fortschritte gemacht und auch noch ein bischen technisch, da ich den Kopf wieder freier hatte - mich wieder mehr getraunt habe. So hatte ich Hoffnung auf nen schönen Bike-Urlaub im August - dafür fit zu sein.
Aber vielleicht habe ich auch wieder mal nen Dämpfer gebraucht, um nicht übermütig zu werden - sonst hätt ich gedacht, alles geht, ich kann alles bewältigen.

Zwecks Analyse würds mich mal interessiern, ob jemand den Sturz genau verfolgt hatte?

Euch Spaß beim Biken
Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (20. Juli 2008)

@ Henrik: Jo, ist ärgerlich.. :-( Zu dem Beobachten Deines Unglücks: Ich hatte Dich erst danach gesehen.. 

Vielleicht klappts bei Dir auch wieder zu fogendem:

Hier mal nen link die kommenden zwei Wochenenden betreffend:

Tagestour ab Oberstdorf


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Juli 2008)

Hi Ingmar, danke der Anteilnahme - aber die Tour kommt noch viel zu früh, mein Arm ist immer noch hauptsächlichmit spezieller Halterung geschont. Bis ich wieder richtig ein rad anfassen kann, dauert leider noch.

Schade dass viele andere nicht so mitteilsam sind wie Du - hätt mich nämlich zwecks Fehleranalyse schon interessiert, was zu sehen war, was schief ging. Hab nämlich sehr wenig erinnerungen an die geschichte und frag mich, warum ich diese Linie übder den felsblock gefahren bin, die ich gar nicht wollte-schon unbedingt vermeiden wollte - und was dann genau passierte, als ich über die Abbruchkante "gedroppt" bin oder so.

Aber ich kenn das ja - man stellt eine Frage oder etwas fest - und keine Sau interessierts.


----------



## messias (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Henrik,

ich kann leider nichts zur Aufklärung beitragen, da du schon gestürzt warst, als ich dazu kam. Ich habe nichtmal mitbekommen, wo genau du runtergefahren bist.
So bleibt mir nur dir gute Besserung zu wünschen.

Ich denke du solltest nicht so hart mit uns sein, es ist ganz sicher nicht so, dass sich keine Sau für deine Frage interessiert. 
Ich denke es ist eher so, dass es in der Natur dieses Threads liegt, dass die Leute hier vorwiegend Mittwochs reinschauen.
Wenn jemand genau gesehen hat, wie du gestürzt bist, dann wird er hier sicher morgen antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Juli 2008)

Hi Matthias - grds. hast Du vielleicht Recht - aber war schon neulich so, als wir übers grillen gesprochen haben, dass wir das machen sollten, waren viele dafür - dann schreib ich was zwecks koordinieren und so- un d dann meldet sich keiner auf meine Anfrage. Und das ist nicht das einzige. Ich will echt keine empfindliche Mimose sein, aber ich finds schade, wenn wegen vielen zeugs rumgespamt wird oder wenn leute, die sich eh nie blicken lassen, ellenlang was erklärt wird, aber bei ernst gemeinten fragen von mir 0 Reaktion.

Falls ihr mich nun für ne Mimose haltet - hey der Diabetes I verändert vieles, auch Stimmungen.


----------



## Chisum (23. Juli 2008)

Lieber Henrik, ich hatte einen Logenplatz bei deinem Stunt und analysiere das gerne, ich hätte jetzt nur gewartet bis wir uns das nächste Mal sehen. Aber gerne auch hier: Du warst nach dem ersten Drop schon relativ frontlastig, warst dadurch schon etwas instabil und dann noch einen Schlenker nach links über den Felsdrop. Das konnte nichts mehr werden. 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Juli 2008)

Ich wäre heute abend wieder dabei

@ Henrik und Grillen: Ich befürchte es ging ein paar Seiten früher in dem Kettensägenspam unter. Generell kann ich immer sonntags, bis auf einen im August/September. Blöderweise weiß ich noch nicht genau wann dieser sein wird, da er mit einem Auflug mit ein paar Freunden zusammenhängt und der Termin dafür noch nicht feststeht. 

vg


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Juli 2008)

Hi Stefan - danke für die Info - leider wird das mit dem beim nächsten Biken erzählen so schnell nix - und nach ein paar Wochen ist die Erinnerung oft weg. 
Ich hatte auch den Eindruck, schon ganz blöd reingefahren zu sein, war also von Anfang an verkorkst. Wollte eigentlich gar nicht in diese Richtung reinfahren und hatte deshalb den eigentlichen Abgang nicht erwischt. War dann wohl zu weit links - dachte nur noch, das will ich so eigentlich nicht - wird nix Gutes, aber abbrechen schien mir da kaum möglich. Dachte dann, in der letzten Zeit hab ich einiges schwieriges gut hingekriegt, das pack ich wohl auch. Und was dann an der zweiten Kante beim Felsen pasierte, weis ich gar nicht mehr so, nur dass es einen heftigen Schlag gab und ich wohl vor allem auf der rechten schulter gelandet sein muss (vom Ergebnis her).

übrigens - good ride heute abend


----------



## Chisum (23. Juli 2008)

An alle Griller-Chiller: Barbecue soll nach langer Diskussion jetzt stattfinden am Sonntag, den 27.7.2008, um 16:30 Uhr am Grillplatz oberhalb von Musberg, Nähe Vereinsheim. Wäre schön, wenn alle, die da noch nicht im Sommerurlaub sind, dabei sind. Grill und Kohle wird organisiert, sonst sollte jeder sein Zeugs und evtl. Salat zum Teilen mitbringen. Gebt hier doch kurz Bescheid, wenn ihr kommt.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Juli 2008)

Hier!  (bin eben wieder heil daheim angekommen)


----------



## supercollider (24. Juli 2008)

komme freitag erst aus kanada zurück und bin im anschluß für das wochenende leider schon verplant, so dass es mit dem grillen bei mir höchstwahrscheinlich nix wird.

gruss
sandro


----------



## messias (24. Juli 2008)

Hmm, Sonntag 16:30 Uhr - da werde ich gerade die erste Etappe meines Alpencross hinter mir haben (und mich wahrscheinlich nach nem dickem Steak sehnen!).
Bin also leider auch net dabei, wünsche aber allen anwesenden Grillern nen heißen Appetit.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## camper69 (24. Juli 2008)

yepp...

werde am Sonntag etwas später dazu stoßen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (25. Juli 2008)

Bin am Wochenende wie schon angedacht in München und Starnberg, kann also leider nicht zum Grillen dazustossen. Euch viel Spass.


----------



## cycle-lisa (29. Juli 2008)

hi, 
trefft ihr euch morgen wieder? weenn ja wo und wann? 
grüße


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Juli 2008)

Hi Lisa,

Heute abend um 18:30 an der Endhaltestelle der Zahnradbahn.

schaue aber lieber nochmal heute nachmittag rein, je nach dem wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## supercollider (30. Juli 2008)

Ich wäre heute am start. Hatte etwas angst, dass mein arbeitspensum mich davon abhält, aber es entwickelt sich bisher alles zum guten... 

gruss
sandro


----------



## supercollider (30. Juli 2008)

jetzt läufts zeitlich doch noch aus dem ruder. Ich bin raus...

gruss
sandro


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich melde mich mal auch für heute aber. Habe mir leider einen Schnupfen eingefangen und pausiere dann mal lieber

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Juli 2008)

Leider muss ich mich wieder für eine Weile vom gemeinsamen Nightride abmelden. Die Geschichte ist doch etwas kompizierter und ich werde wohl auch ein Andenken behalten. Auf jeden Fall sagte der Orthopäde, ich sollte in den nächsten 4 Wochen keine großen Erschütterungen etc. erleiden, wenn ich die Funktion meiner Schulter wiederherstellen will.

Melde mich also wieder mal für ne Weile von den gemeinsamen Runden ab 

Deshalb hat mich der Ablauf halt auch interessiert, um solche Geschichten zukünftig möglichst zu vermeiden - aufgrund meiner Vorbelastung ist es gefährlich, wenn mir das allein passiert.

Tja, dieses Jahr ist nicht so meins - aber wenn mal gegrillt wird und es sich zeitlich machen lässt, bin ich schon dabei.
Einen kleinen Trost hab ich wenigstens heute abend ich schau mir Arsenal- VfB live im Stadion an.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch und good ride.


----------



## Chisum (30. Juli 2008)

Ich bin am Start.
VG Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (30. Juli 2008)

OK, ich auch.


----------



## Dude5882 (31. Juli 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Leider muss ich mich wieder für eine Weile vom gemeinsamen Nightride abmelden. Die Geschichte ist doch etwas kompizierter und ich werde wohl auch ein Andenken behalten. Auf jeden Fall sagte der Orthopäde, ich sollte in den nächsten 4 Wochen keine großen Erschütterungen etc. erleiden, wenn ich die Funktion meiner Schulter wiederherstellen will.
> 
> Melde mich also wieder mal für ne Weile von den gemeinsamen Runden ab
> 
> ...




Ui! Doch heftiger als ursprünglich gedacht   Auf Deine baldige und vollständige Genesung!


----------



## Night-Mare (1. August 2008)

@Henrik

Von mir auch gute Besserung.

Ich kann zum Unfallhergang wenig sagen, nur soviel:
Selbst der beste Profi weiß, das es ihn bei solchen Dingern auch mal "auf die Schnauze legt". Also, meine Meinung dazu ist, wenn ich vermeiden will, dass mir sowas passiert, dann lass ich es einfach. Oder ich nehme das Risiko bewusst in Kauf, getreu dem Motto "No risk, no fun".

Sorry, klingt nicht sehr einfühlsam, deshalb nochmals: Gute Besserung und bis bald. 


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. August 2008)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier in Stuttgart und hätte auch mal Lust mitzufahren. Kann ich mich da mal einklinken?
Wo ist das genau wo Ihr Euch trefft?
Ein paar Worte zu mir:
Ich habe mit 13 angefangen mit MTB fahren; die letzten 5 Jahre ging es stark zurück. Allerdings bin ich teilweise Rennrad gefahren und habe als Radkurier gejobbt in dieser Zeit.
Habe nun fertig studiert und bin aus Karlsruhe hergezogen wegen der Arbeit und weil mir Stuttgart gefällt.
Freu mich über Antwort


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. August 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ui! Doch heftiger als ursprünglich gedacht   Auf Deine baldige und vollständige Genesung!



Hi Ingmar - darau stossen wir an - stelle aber fest, meine Schulter ist noch immer recht empfindlich - und ein Andenken wird mir auf jeden Fall bleiben - jetzt eben etwas entstellter - aber in meinem Alter ist das wurscht.

@Jörg - ja es lassen ist auch ne Möglichkeit ides zu vermeiden - diese Stelle wollte ich ja vermeiden und zukünftig zumindest ne Weile. Die andere Möglichkeit ist aber auch - dazulernen und es besser machen. Aber ein Restrisiko bleibt natürlich immer - das wissen wir als Biker - und deshalb versuch ich es mit Fassung zu tragen.

Übrigens - für alle Neuen - wie immer herzlich eingeladen - alle wichtigen Infos finden sich im allerersten Beitrag dieses Freds. Allerdings kann nächste Woche sein, dass weniger los ist, da ein paar über die Alpen sind und ich auf jeden Fall noch ausfalle.

Viele Grüße und viel Spass für alle vom weissen _rausch


----------



## Night-Mare (5. August 2008)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Wo ist das genau wo Ihr Euch trefft?



Albplatz, Stuttgart-Degerloch, schau am besten auf Google-Maps. Endstation Zahnradbahn, die fährt ab Marienplatz, d. h. wenn Du aus dem Kessel kommst nimmst Du die am besten fürs erste Mal, dann fällst Du uns direkt in den Schoß 

Gruß.


----------



## supercollider (6. August 2008)

Ich bin heute am Start. Diesmal sollte keine Arbeit dazwischen kommen...

@Henrik - nicht unterkriegen lassen! hoffe dich so bald wie möglich auf dem bike wiederzusehen!

gruß
sandro


----------



## Dude5882 (6. August 2008)

Ich bin heute nicht dabei, da ich heute ausnahmsweise mal mit den Nürtingern eine Tour auf die Alb unternehme (ist wahrscheinlich vorerst die letzte für ein paar Wochen).

VG und Euch viel Spaß!

Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (6. August 2008)

Melde mich für die nächsten 3 Termine (inkl. heute) urlaubsbedingt ab. Viel Spaß allen anderen!


----------



## radi01 (6. August 2008)

Bin heute abend leider nicht dabei, muß zum Geburtstag meines Neffen.
Wünsche allen die fahren eine schöne und sturzfreie Runde.

Gruss Martin


----------



## trucker (6. August 2008)

Abwesend, da der Doktor mir "Bike-Verbot" erteilt hat!

Theo Trucker


----------



## beat (7. August 2008)

trucker schrieb:


> Abwesend, da der Doktor mir "Bike-Verbot" erteilt hat!
> 
> Theo Trucker



Wenn ich das lese und dann noch Deine neue Signatur (die ja auch längst schon gut zu mir gepasst hätte  ) hinzuziehe schwant mir Übles, Theo - was ist los?


----------



## Dude5882 (8. August 2008)

Allgemeiner Trend..  Wenn ich die Kohle für ein neues Liteville hätt'...


----------



## Dude5882 (13. August 2008)

Wer ist denn heute am Start? 

vg


----------



## Chisum (13. August 2008)

Ich denke mal, die üblichen Verdächtigen. Ich komme auch.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## messias (13. August 2008)

Meiner einer ist aus Alpen zurück und wird auch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Dude5882 (13. August 2008)

Gut, dann sehen wir uns!

@ EDIT: Schee war's mal wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (20. August 2008)

Wer ist heute bei der wöchentlichen Ausfahrt dabei?

vg Ingmar

EDIT: wäre nett wenn Ihr Bescheid gebt ob Ihr kommt oder nicht, da ich ungern umsonst nach Stuttgart fahre..


----------



## Sickgirl (20. August 2008)

Ich fahre heute nicht, bei mir stehen morgen die Eltern auf der Matte, da muß ich noch ein bißchen aufräumen und einen kuchen backen


----------



## messias (20. August 2008)

Kann heute leider auch nicht dabei sein, mein LRS ist mal wieder bei Actionsports: Speichenbruch. :-(


----------



## Dude5882 (20. August 2008)

Was? Schon wieder bei denen? Hast aber auch kein Glück, was?

Kein Bock auf's harte heute? 

EDIT: Wenn ich bis 17_00 Uhr von keinem anderen höre, dass er kommt, bleibe ich daheim.. riecht hier leider auch grad nach Regen.


----------



## Bube (26. August 2008)

Hallo Stuttgarter MTBler !

Ich bin geborener Stuttgarter (Untertürkheim), aber seit Kindesbeinen
an am Fuße der Schwäbischen Alb zuhause. 
Dort fröne ich unserem gemeinsamen Hobby: MTB, vornehmlich abseits des Asphalts.
Zusammengefunden hat sich hier eine Gruppe Biker, die jeden Freitag
einen Nightride zusammen machen. 
Start ist jeweils um 17:30 Uhr und Rückkehr mit open End, meist gegen 0:00 Uhr.
Da wir dies nun geraume Zeit betreiben, gehen uns neue Strecken aus.

Deshalb mein Anliegen:
Würde es jemandem aus Eurer Gruppe - oder sogar einigen?- Spaß machen, uns einmal am am kommenden Freitag Abend durch die Stuttgarter Wälder zu guiden ?

Liebe Grüße

Michael

- Den Tip, hier nachzufragen hab ich von Ulrike (Sickgirl, Danke) 
- Hier unser Nightride-Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=305313&page=9


----------



## supercollider (27. August 2008)

hi jungs. vermelde den nächsten ausfall: schulterblattbruch und die nächsten 5 wochen definitiv aus dem rennen.

last es krachen
gruß
sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (27. August 2008)

Bin zurück, aber werde wohl eher morgen fahren.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Chisum (27. August 2008)

@Sandro: Au, ist das auch beim Biken passiert? Das ist ja verhext. Gute Besserung und vergiss nicht, die Akkus aufzuladen. In fünf Wochen fahren wir dann wieder überwiegend im dunkeln.

@Bube: Freitagnightride können wir gerne organisiern, nur diesen kommt mir das zu kurzfristig. fahrt doch diesen Freitag noch mal ne alte Strecke und kommt dann nächste Woche.

@RBT-Crowd: CU 2nite!

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## messias (27. August 2008)

@Sandro: Oha, wie ist das denn passiert? Gute Besserung auch von mir.



Chisum schrieb:


> @RBT-Crowd: CU 2nite!



Leider nicht, Bike liegt immer noch in Einzelteilen rum, Paket mit den Laufrädern kam erst gestern an


----------



## supercollider (27. August 2008)

ordentlicher baumstamm + aufgeschichtete schanze. bestimmt schon ein dutzend mal drüber und weil ich beim letzten mal etwas vorlage bekommen hatte, dachte ich ich mach das diesmal besser... 

das einzig positive ist dass alle bänder und muskeln unbeschädigt sind und der bruch "gut" aussieht, so dass keine inmobilisierung und kein eingriff nötig sind. von daher wird wohl alles wieder wie vorher.

danke für die genesungswünsche und meine akkus werden bis zum anschlag voll sein. 6 wochen kein sport ist das schlimmste 

gruss
sandro


----------



## Dude5882 (27. August 2008)

Bin heute auch wieder dabei.

@ Sandro: Wünsche Dir auch eine schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Bube (27. August 2008)

Chisum schrieb:


> ...
> @Bube: Freitagnightride können wir gerne organisiern, nur diesen kommt mir das zu kurzfristig. fahrt doch diesen Freitag noch mal ne alte Strecke und kommt dann nächste Woche.



O.K., schau mer mal, ob wir nächsten Freitag zusammenkommen. 

Danke 

Michael


----------



## weisser_rausch (27. August 2008)

@ Sandro: Mein Mitgefühl hast Du - so lange ohne biken - aber vielleicht kannst Du ja auch schon etwas früher auf festen Wegen / Straßen fahren, damit die Form nicht völlig verkommt, hab ich auch können und langsam kehre ich zurück, muss mich halt noch zurückhalten, damit die Schulter nicht zu sehr belastet wird oder ich gar drauf falle, denn ganz in Ordnung wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern, wenn überhaupt. Bei mir war leider schon was ab, aber in meinem Alter lohnt das Reparieren nimmer.
@Michael: Wie Stefan schon sagte - gerne führen wir Euch mal durch unsere Wälder, aber diesen Freitag bin ich wohl verreist, da klappts leider nicht.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## dertiger (1. September 2008)

Mal eine Frage bezüglich dem trailtauglichen Licht: Was gibt es da günstiges zu kaufen, das auch was taugt?


----------



## Bube (2. September 2008)

Hallo @Stuttgart,

hätte jemand Lust, diesen Freitag unserer Gruppe
die/einen Teil der    Stuttgarter Trails zu zeigen ?
Oder könnte uns mit einer Beschreibung helfen?
(Gerne per pm)

Es ist selbstverständlich, daß wir uns gerne mit geilen Trails um Metzingen revanchieren 
Durchaus auch Mittwochs...

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Chisum (3. September 2008)

Beim RBT kann ich heute leider nicht dabeisein.

@Bube: Ein paar von uns könnten am Freitag mit Euch fahren. Als Treffpunkt schlage ich vor: Albplatz, Endstation Zacke am Freitag, 18:30 Uhr.


Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (3. September 2008)

Chisum schrieb:


> [email protected]: Ein paar von uns könnten am Freitag mit Euch fahren. Als Treffpunkt schlage ich vor: Albplatz, Endstation Zacke am Freitag, 18:30 Uhr....



Hört sich gut an. 
Bis jetzt kommen wir zu 5.

Du kommst auch ?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Night-Mare (3. September 2008)

Muss heute Kraft sparen für nächste Woche... Gardasee!!!

Also frühestens in zwei Wochen wieder.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (3. September 2008)

Kommt denn heute wer?

Gruß,
Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (3. September 2008)

Hallo Leutle,

da es hier gerade regnet wie die S..., werde ich mich hiermit abmelden.

Am Freitag kann ich leider nicht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (3. September 2008)

Jo, hier regnet es auch, und es wird wohl auch nicht so schnell damit aufhören. Daher bin ich ganz froh zu Hause geblieben zu sein.

Freitag kann ich wohl auch nicht; gehe wahrscheinlich mit meinen zu betreuenden Austauschstudenten einen drauf machen.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Bube (4. September 2008)

Chisum schrieb:


> [email protected]: Ein paar von uns könnten am Freitag mit Euch fahren. Als Treffpunkt schlage ich vor: Albplatz, Endstation Zacke am Freitag, 18:30 Uhr.
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



Treffpunkt und Zeit ist eingebucht. 
Sollte es zu stark regnen und wir nicht kommen,
werden wir dies bis Freitag, 17 Uhr hier posten.
Bisher war dies allerdings noch nie der Fall 

Nicht posten heißt fahren 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. September 2008)

Hi Michael - sollte es heute nicht regnen und ich meine Lampe wieder in Betrieb setzen können, werde ich auch mal vorbeischauen, sozusagen ein Comeback feiern beim RBT - ansonsten, falls eine der beiden Umstände nicht zutreffen, muss ich das Comeback halt auf nächste Woche verschieben.

@tiger: für ein traultaugliches Licht brauchst Du auf jeden Fall eine NICHT StVO-gemäße Lampe. Falls Du was fertiges kaufen willst, Unterkante ist hier wohl die Sigma EvoX Combi, kostet im mInternet ca. 80 , besser aber Produkte von z. B. Lupine, kosten aber mindestens das 4-fache. Ansonsten kann man sich was selber basteln ab ca. 90 , gibts viele Anleitungen im Technikforum / Elektronik - kann dann nach Wunsch konfiguriert werden und bis zu Autoscheinwerfen mit fernlichtleistung gehen.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## Bube (6. September 2008)

Hallo Stuttgart !


Vielen herzlichen Dank für das Guiden gestern Nacht  

Ihr habt uns auf ganz tollen Trails von Degerloch über den Turm Kernen
bis nach Esslingen geführt.
Besonders beeindruckt waren wir von der Vielfalt an tollen Trails,
die Ihr zur Auswahl habt. 

Danke @Stefan und Henrik, es war für uns
eine sehr, sehr schöne Tour.   

Gerne seid Ihr eingeladen, mit uns eine Runde auf den Alb-Trail zu surfen.
Wir würden uns freuen !


Liebe Grüße und nochmals -lich Dank 


Michael


----------



## Dude5882 (10. September 2008)

Wer is'n heute dabei?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (10. September 2008)

Ich, wenn`s heute abend nicht regnet.
GGF. schaut noch ein Kumpel vorbei.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (10. September 2008)

Soll wohl trocken bleiben heute


----------



## messias (10. September 2008)

Hoffe auch auf Trockenheit, will endlich mal wieder fahren.


----------



## StevenSch (10. September 2008)

Wie lang und schnell fahrt ihr denn??


----------



## Dude5882 (10. September 2008)

ca. 3-3,5 Stunden, Reichweite zwischen 35 und 60 km (je nach Steigungs- und Trailanteil bzw. Mitfahrer). Wir haben aber noch niemanden alleine im Wald stehen gelassen..


----------



## StevenSch (10. September 2008)

Wär ja beruhigend.Fahr erst seit nem Jahr und das meist ums Bärenschlössle.
Wie oft fährt denn die Zacke? Wohn im Westen und würd mir meine Kräfte sparen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StevenSch (10. September 2008)

Ok,selber groß.viertelstündlich.


----------



## Dude5882 (10. September 2008)

Dann sehen wir uns da, weil ich sie normalerweise auch nehme (18:15 Uhr)


----------



## radi01 (10. September 2008)

Bin heute abend nicht dabei.
Muss Geburtstag feiern.

Gruss Martin


----------



## messias (11. September 2008)

Na dann mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag (nachträglich nu)!

Hast eine feine Schlammschlacht verpasst


----------



## StevenSch (11. September 2008)

Hi,
mir hats gestern trotzdem Spaß gemacht.Wenn ihr mich nochmal mitnehmt kreuz ich ich sicher wieder auf.
Sollte mir aber Lichttechnisch ein paar Gedanken machen und fleißig Dh´s üben( (Wobei es ohne Sicht gleich besser ging)
Tschö steven


----------



## radi01 (11. September 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Na dann mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag (nachträglich nu)!
> 
> Hast eine feine Schlammschlacht verpasst



Danke, hätte mich auch gerner im Schlamm gewühlt
Aber in meinem Alter muss man jeden Geburtstag feiern, denn man weiß ja nicht ob man den nächsten noch erlebt


----------



## Dude5882 (11. September 2008)

@ Martin: auch von mir noch alles Gute nachträglich!!  Ich hoffe doch mal, dass Du anständig gefeiert hast, denn:

@ alle Teilnehmer von gestern: scheeeene Runde war's!!! Ab und an macht das im Schlamm Wühlen doch Spaß! 

@ Steven: Gerne wieder! Tipps zum Bau einer angemessenen Beleuchtung gibt es hier.

@ Uli und Henrik: Schön, dass Ihr mal wieder dabei wart!  Wollte ich gestern noch sagen, aber dann hätte ich die S-Bahn wohl verpasst.

Vg Ingmar


----------



## beat (11. September 2008)

Tja, liebe Mittwochsfahrer,

das war gestern allerdings mal wieder ein gelungenes "Ründchen" mit diversen Überraschungen.
Meine eigene Teilnahme nach etwas längerer Abstinenz dürfte für Euch eine solche gewesen sein, doch da gab es ja auch den erfolgreichen Einstand eines Newcomers mitzuerleben, weiters entgegen der Vorhersagen einen recht launischen Wetterumschwung, der dem teils mit urwaldartigen Rankengewächsen gespickten Mahdentaltrail fast schon expeditionsartigen Charakter verlieh, und last but not least hatte man auch noch prominenten Besuch aus der LITEVILLE-Ecke zu verzeichnen.
Kurzum: Die Mittwochsfahrer sind eine echte Institution, denn es war mal wieder reichlich was geboten, und durch Euer engagiertes Warnehmen der Protagonistenrolle habt Ihr einmal mehr verstanden auch andere mitzureißen.
Damit steht für mich obendrein fest, dass Euer Biketreff was beherztes und anspruchsvolles Tourenfahren mit dem Mountainbike in Stuttgart angeht der legitime Nachfolger der einstigen Sonntags(touren-)fahrer aus diesem Unterforum ist, und dementsprechend würde ich es begrüßen, wenn dann am 1. Advent einige von Euch auch bei der Sonntagsfahrer-Jubiläumstour auftauchen!

Auf weiterhin vergnügte und unterhaltsame Bike-Abenteuer in den heimischen Wäldern! 

PS: Anbei noch ein Pic des unlängst vollzogenen und äußerst gelungenen Südschwarzwald-Trips mit weisser_rausch und sickgirl.


----------



## Dude5882 (12. September 2008)

Zur Beleuchtung noch:

FENIX hat was nettes und günstiges im Angebot. Am Lenker und/oder Helm zu befestigen mit Rohrhaltern bzw- schellen.

Weiterführender Link


----------



## trucker (14. September 2008)

Lieber Beat,

deine ausgesuchten Worte beschreiben die Mittwochsfahrer äußert treffend! Zudem ist es ein Vergnügen deine präzisen und künstlerisch gestalteten Beiträge zu studieren. Bilder unterstützen, bzw. untermalen und bekräftigen deine Aussagen zusätzlich! Mich ergreifen deine Worte...

Der Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (16. September 2008)

Das ist Iltschi:











Mein kleiner Hoppegaul. Ich hab ihn so gerne!



Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. September 2008)

Glückwunsch - dann wird er bald mit meinem Hatatitla  durch die Wälder jagen können. Wann hast ihn denn zum ersten mal rausgelassen?


----------



## messias (16. September 2008)




----------



## beat (17. September 2008)

@Chisum: Sieht nach vieeeeeeel Spaß aus! 

Wollte dieses Modell auf dem Demo Day auch testen, hatte dann aber "nur" ein echtes Vergnügen auf dem Superlight.

@Trucker: Freut mich natürlich umso mehr, wenn ich Deinen/Euren Geschmack getroffen habe!


----------



## trucker (17. September 2008)

Abgefahren - "voll fett"

Das mit dem Matsch sieht echt authentisch aus! Ist aufgemalt oder?

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Iltschi, wann hatte er denn seine Geburtsstunde?


----------



## radi01 (17. September 2008)

Wer ist denn heute am Start???

ich bin dabei!!!

@ Stephan. Sieht gut aus dein Iltschi, muss nur noch ein bischen eingesaut werden damit es noch ein wenig natürliche Bräune bekommt.


Bis heute Abend

Gruß
martin


----------



## messias (17. September 2008)

Bin etwas erkältungsgeplagt und werde das heut Abend recht kurzfristig vom Klima und meinem Zustand abhängig machen.


----------



## Dude5882 (17. September 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Bin etwas erkältungsgeplagt und werde das heut Abend recht kurzfristig vom Klima und meinem Zustand abhängig machen.



*dito*


----------



## Chisum (17. September 2008)

Werde dann heute auch wieder antraben. Was ist eigentlich fürs Wochenende geplant? Wie wärs mit Schwarzwald? Iltschi will mal raus.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (17. September 2008)

Chisum schrieb:


> Werde dann heute auch wieder antraben. Was ist eigentlich fürs Wochenende geplant? Wie wärs mit Schwarzwald? Iltschi will mal raus.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



Am Sonntag ist Albtraufmarathon, da kannste dem Iltschi mal die Sporen geben.
Ich bin dabei auf der 55Km-Strecke, Lothar fährt Langdistanz.
Würde mich freuen, wenn zahlreiche Teilnahme der Mittwochsfahrer besteht!!
martin


----------



## StevenSch (17. September 2008)

Wär auch dabei (heut abend).Zumindest am Anfang ,bin lichtmäßig noch etwas unterversorgt.
Bis später,
Steven


----------



## Dude5882 (17. September 2008)

Also ich komme heute auch..


----------



## StevenSch (18. September 2008)

Moin,war gestern ne tolle Runde die viel Spaß gemacht hat(trotz gelegentliches abwärtsschiebe,ich werde üben!).
Hab mich allerdings schon an der Schranke kleben gesehen.
Gruß


----------



## Dude5882 (18. September 2008)

Jop, schön war's wieder! Bin grad so noch bei sich schließenden Türen mit qualmenden Reifen in die S-Bahn gerutscht...


----------



## Night-Mare (18. September 2008)

@ Stefan (und wer noch Interesse hat...)

Am WE soll wohl auch auf der Alb wieder was laufen...  Ich denke gerade so an den Samstag, wg. tendenziell etwas besserem Wetter. 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (18. September 2008)

@ Jörg: Wollte am Sonntag mit nach Oberstdorf zu Brittas Tour, am Sa aber auch fahren. Da will ich aber, da ich sowieso früh aufstehen muss, schon um 8 Uhr starten. Das schreckt wahrscheinlich jeden ab, daher habe ich mich schon auf eine Alleinfahrt eingestellt. Wenn das passt, sag Bescheid, zur Not  dann auch Alb, obwohl ich im Murgtal zwei ganz feine Abfahrten fahren wollte.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (19. September 2008)

@ Stefan:

Kompromissvorschlag: Du ringst Dich zu einer Abfahrtszeit durch, die nicht mit dem im Grundgesetz verankerten Verbot der Folter (Schlafentzug usw.) kollidiert und wir (Pete und ich) schließen uns an Richtung Schwarzwald. Wenn die Abfahrten wirklich so toll sind, gerne.

Gruß,
Jörg.


P. S. Welche Oberstdorf Tour denn, wo steht das?


----------



## Chisum (19. September 2008)

8 Uhr war schon ein Kompromiss, ich muss/will Jani um 06:30 Uhr(!) am Flughafen absetzen und würde allein dann von dort aus weiterfahren. Bis 8 Uhr könnte ich dann noch mit Frühstücken verbringen, aber nicht viel länger. Wie gesagt, dann lieber auf die Alb als Kompromiss.

Aber vielleicht interessiert euch Oberstdorf, das ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5135666&postcount=121

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (19. September 2008)

Sorry, aber das ist mir echt zu früh und wie ich Pete kenne, wird der das auch nicht mitmachen. Wann gehts denn am Sonntag los, ist da noch Platz und wieviele Leute werden das? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja da...

Gruß.


----------



## trucker (20. September 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

melde mich schon mal ab, denn kommenden Mittwoch (24.09.2008) bin ich auch Achse. Muss eine Ladung in Triest aus der Türkei übernehmen!


----------



## beat (20. September 2008)

@trucker: Na bei den Aussichten wundere ich mich nun gar nicht mehr über Deine plötzliche "Bike-Abneigung".
Frohes "Truckern" wünscht Dir der beat!


@Rest: Morgen lässt sich der weisse_rausch von mir ein par verborgene Trailschätze auf der Alb zeigen. Startzeit wird so gegen 11 Uhr am Albrand sein, Tempo und technischer Anspruch mittel bis hoch. Wer noch Bock hat kann sich hier oder per PM gerne jederzeit melden!


----------



## messias (24. September 2008)

Es ist Mittwoch!

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## radi01 (24. September 2008)

Waaas schon wieder Mittwoch

Ich bin dabei


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. September 2008)

Wenns so bleibt - oder gar besser wird - ich bin dabei - hab ja auch nen feinen Grund zu fahren

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## radi01 (24. September 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Wenns so bleibt - oder gar besser wird - ich bin dabei - hab ja auch nen feinen Grund zu fahren
> 
> Grüße vom weissen_rausch



Sooo???

Was für einen??
Bin ja nicht neugierig, aber wissen würde ich es dann doch gerne!!
Obwohl ich es mir doch denken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (24. September 2008)

Das ist doch ziemlich offensichtlich... 

Ich bin auch wieder am Start.


----------



## Night-Mare (24. September 2008)

Was ist offensichtlich? 

Hab 17.00 einen Termin, werde nicht kommen.


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Chisum (24. September 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Was ist offensichtlich?


 
Der Grund für Henriks heutige Teilnahme. Come in and find out. Aber auch mir hat er noch eine kleine Überraschung angekündigt. 

Bis dann
Stefan


----------



## StevenSch (24. September 2008)

Da ich heute Nachtdienst im Krankenhaus hab kann ich euch leider nicht bremsen.
Wünsch trotzdem viel Spaß beim fahren und feiern.(Was gibts denn??)
Steven


----------



## Night-Mare (1. Oktober 2008)

Für den Sturm ist mein Bike zu leicht  ... Komme heute nicht.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## radi01 (1. Oktober 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Für den Sturm ist mein Bike zu leicht  ... Komme heute nicht.
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.



ich hab ein paar Gewichte und kann se mitbringen


----------



## radi01 (1. Oktober 2008)

Wenn die Bäume nicht gar so tief fliegen bin ich am Start.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Chisum (1. Oktober 2008)

radi01 schrieb:


> Wenn die Bäume nicht gar so tief fliegen bin ich am Start.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


 
Ich auch.

VG Stefan


----------



## supercollider (1. Oktober 2008)

die schulter ist wieder ok und die akkus geladen. wäre am start, wenn es nicht noch abschüttet.

gruß
sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss mich heuer gesundheitlich schonen - die krassen temperaturunterschiede am WE - teilweise Frost im Boden, andererseits wärmende Sonne mit fast 20 ° haben mich leicht angeschlagen. (schwelge aber noch in Erinnerungen)
@ Sandro - welcome back - und Aufpassen

Always good Ride!


----------



## Dude5882 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich versinke in Arbeit und kann heute leider auch nicht kommen... vielleicht geht am WE ja wieder was.

Viel Spaß,
Ingmar


----------



## messias (1. Oktober 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich versinke in Arbeit und kann heute leider auch nicht kommen... vielleicht geht am WE ja wieder was.
> 
> Viel Spaß,
> Ingmar



Same here - kann leider auch nicht


----------



## Chisum (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe für Samstag eine traillastige Tour südlich von Pforzheim geplant, die gut sein soll, ca. 50 km, Anfahrt am besten mit dem Zug, so ca. 11 Uhr, kenne den Fahrplan jetzt nicht. Ist da noch jemand interessiert?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Sickgirl (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Stefan,

ich habe mein Rad heute morgen zusammengeschraubt. Bis auf zwei kleine Mängel: Die Bremsleitungen sind noch zu lang (die notwendigen Oliven kommen erst nächste Woche) und vorn schleift die Bremse.

Aber sonst wäre ich schon für eine Jungfernfahrt zu haben.

Wie wäre es mit 11:17 vom Hauptbahnhof ab.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Chisum (3. Oktober 2008)

@Ulrike: Wir fahren um 10:59 Uhr ab. Du kannst mit unserem WE-Ticket mitfahren.

VG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidVoll (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo hier ist Daniel 
ich habe die nötige Ausrüstung (MTB, Helm, Licht)
würde gerne am kommenden Mittwoch mitfahren. 
wie viel Leute seit ihr? Ist Treffpunkt: Degerlocher Albplatz?


----------



## Dude5882 (7. Oktober 2008)

DavidVoll schrieb:


> Hallo hier ist Daniel
> ich habe die nötige Ausrüstung (MTB, Helm, Licht)
> würde gerne am kommenden Mittwoch mitfahren.
> wie viel Leute seit ihr? Ist Treffpunkt: Degerlocher Albplatz?



Jop! Direkt an der Zahnradbahnendhaltestelle. 18:30 Uhr. 

Leider kann ich nicht kommen, habe mir bei der letzten Tour auf die Alb bei nasskaltem Wetter eine Erkältung eingefangen.  Und am Sonntag will ich für den Lautertal-Marathon fit sein. Hoffentlich klappt das.

VG Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (7. Oktober 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Jop! Direkt an der Zahnradbahnendhaltestelle. 18:30 Uhr.
> 
> Leider kann ich nicht kommen, habe mir bei der letzten Tour auf die Alb bei nasskaltem Wetter eine Erkältung eingefangen.  Und am Sonntag will ich für den Lautertal-Marathon fit sein. Hoffentlich klappt das.
> 
> VG Ingmar



Bist du schon angemeldet, es sind keine Startplätze mehr frei. Siehe :
http://www.lautertal-bikemarathon.de/ 

Martin


----------



## StevenSch (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich da auch die 50 km Runde angemeldet.Kennt jemand die Strecke??
Gehts da steil runter?
steven


----------



## Dude5882 (7. Oktober 2008)

radi01 schrieb:


> Bist du schon angemeldet, es sind keine Startplätze mehr frei. Siehe :
> http://www.lautertal-bikemarathon.de/
> 
> Martin



Jup, schon im August irgendwann.. für die 50 km Runde (habe mich per Mail umgemeldet).


----------



## supercollider (8. Oktober 2008)

Wetter sieht ja ganz vernünftig aus. Ich wäre heute wieder am Start.

sandro


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. Oktober 2008)

Wenns so bleibt - und meine Stoffwechseleinstellung heute klappt, komm ich auch. Die Woche ist leider schon zweimal was aus dem Ruder gelaufen, weshalb ich grad nicht so gut drauf bin


----------



## camper69 (8. Oktober 2008)

StevenSch schrieb:


> Hab mich da auch die 50 km Runde angemeldet.Kennt jemand die Strecke??
> Gehts da steil runter?
> steven



TACH,

bin die Strecke am vergangenen Sonntag abgefahren.  
Es sind ca.80% Forstweg, wobei es eigentlich ständig rauf und runter geht. 
Kurze Singletrail- Passagen verlangen  ein wenig Technik wobei der tiefe und feuchte Boden die eigentliche Herausforderung darstellt...ein nicht unerhebelicher Glitsch und Gleitfaktor ist dabei gegeben. Gab auch noch das eine oder andere Kettenfahrzeug, welches kürzlich tiefe Spuren hinterlassen hat und einen Teil der Strecke nahezu unfahrbar macht. Zwei drei giftige Kurzanstiege werden dich überlegen lassen FAHREN oder SCHIEBEN...
Alles in Allem gilt es meiner Meinung nach, sich die Kräfte auf der Strecke gut einzuteilen....vor allem zum Schluss für die Zieleinfahrt noch Luft und Körner über behalten!!! .... geht nochmal giftig bergauf....wollen von dir ja ein entspanntes und freudiges Gesicht während des Zieleinlaufs sehen


----------



## Chisum (8. Oktober 2008)

Habe gerade noch einen Termin reinbekommen und muss daher leider heute absagen.

Vile Spaß
Stefan


----------



## StevenSch (8. Oktober 2008)

Prima,danke.Die Zeiten in denen ich mit verzerrtem Gesicht und kotzend in´s Ziel komm sind vorbei
Steven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidVoll (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo an alle, hat spass gemacht!
Hier sind Paar meine Bilder zur Thema : )



> http://www.germany.ru/wwwthreads/files/3704-11885926-MTB.jpg


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Oktober 2008)

hey prima - wo hast`n das her -selbst gemacht?
Grüße vom Künstler weisser_rausch


----------



## DavidVoll (9. Oktober 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> hey prima - wo hast`n das her -selbst gemacht?
> Grüße vom Künstler weisser_rausch



 ja das habe ich selber gemalt, studiere freie Malerei.  
das ist öl auf Leinwand 150x100 cm


----------



## beat (10. Oktober 2008)

DavidVoll schrieb:


> ja das habe ich selber gemalt, studiere freie Malerei.
> das ist öl auf Leinwand 150x100 cm


----------



## Dude5882 (10. Oktober 2008)

DavidVoll schrieb:


> ja das habe ich selber gemalt, studiere freie Malerei.
> das ist öl auf Leinwand 150x100 cm



Respect! 

Wer fährt denn hier am Sonntag eigentlich nun alles beim Lautertalmarathon mit?

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (10. Oktober 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Respect!
> 
> Wer fährt denn hier am Sonntag eigentlich nun alles beim Lautertalmarathon mit?
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei.

@Daniel: Super Bild 

Bis Sonntag
Gruss Martin


----------



## StevenSch (10. Oktober 2008)

Werde das 50km Feld vor mir her jagen.Hoff mal das ich nicht krank werde,fühlt sich grad so an.
Grüßle


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Oktober 2008)

Bisher schauts Wetter ja akzeptabel aus. Dann werd ich mal den fröhlichen Reigen für heute eröffnen und ankündigen:
Regnets heute abend nicht, schau ich auf ne hoffentlich nicht zu ewig dauernde Runde vorbei (würd auch noch gerne was vom WM-Qualispiel mitkriegen)

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## radi01 (15. Oktober 2008)

bin heute und nächste woche leider nicht anwesend.


martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (15. Oktober 2008)

Will heute auch kommen. Bis dann.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## supercollider (15. Oktober 2008)

bin noch nicht sicher ob es mir reicht, ich schau mal das ich es rechtzeitig packe.

gruß
sandro


----------



## trucker (15. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn der Fussball einige unserer Brüder und Schwestern fest im Griff hat und so die Ausfahrt kürzer ausfallen lies als gewöhnlich, war sie doch sehr knifflig und anstrengend.





Nicht zuletzt das es recht dunkel war, sondern auch ungewöhnlich warm.










Gute Nacht!


----------



## Dude5882 (17. Oktober 2008)

Hätte jemand Interesse an einer Ausfahrt südlich von Freiburg am Samstag? Ich könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen. So ca 8 Uhr Abfahrt in Stuttgart. 

Grüße,
Ingmar

EDIT: Ok, scheinbar nicht. Wenn jemand ne Runde im Stuttgarter Raum drehen sollte, kann ja posten.


----------



## camper69 (18. Oktober 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Hätte jemand Interesse an einer Ausfahrt südlich von Freiburg am Samstag? Ich könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen. So ca 8 Uhr Abfahrt in Stuttgart.
> 
> Grüße,
> Ingmar
> ...





johh,

hier ein Angebot für Sonntag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210537&page=47

Gruss

Matthias


----------



## Dude5882 (18. Oktober 2008)

camper69 schrieb:


> johh,
> 
> hier ein Angebot für Sonntag:
> 
> ...



Ja, danke, habe ich gesehen . Sieht durchaus interessant aus. Ich bin morgen abend allerdings eingeladen und habe keine Ahnung wie sich das entwickelt. Daher wäre ich auch lieber morgen gefahren. Ist aber gut möglich, dass ich einfach das Bike mitnehme und mich dann spontan entscheide... ansich habe ich schon Lust, zumal das Wetter ja ganz annehmlich werden soll.

Vg, Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Oktober 2008)

Mensch - das war mal n Freereideerlebnis am WE-und das zum geburtstag so heftig hatte ich das noch selten und bins noch nie gefahren


----------



## Chisum (21. Oktober 2008)

@Henrik: So richtig informativ war dein Beitrag jetzt aber noch nicht. Also, was, wann und wo? Und Fotos?
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Oktober 2008)

Manche behaupten ja, die RBT´ler sind ganz harte, wasserdichte Jungs und fahren immer. Ich für meine Wenigkeit werde hierfür aber kein Zeugnis ablegen, sondern heute daheim hinterm Ofen in Erinnerungen an schönere Tage (z. B. letztes WE) schwelgen.

Davon kann ich Euch aber nur auf eigene Gefahr berichten - nicht dass ihr dann vor
Also am Samstag hatte ich insgesamt 3 Trails /Dh unterschiedlicher länge, zwei vom belchengipfel-wobei der abschließende einen schönen langen Flow von ca. 900 hm runter ununterbrochen am Stück hat (die beiden Uli`s könnens bezeugen). Ist ein schöner Abschluss auf den man sich lang freut oben auf dem Gipfel. Muss aber hart erkämpft werden.

Der zweite Tag ging vom Schauinsland bis nach Staufen-immer am Höhengrat entlang ca. 17 km. Zuerst schneller Trail mit Wurzelpassagen, dann recht verblockt, dann wieder flowiger Trail, dann einige Abschnitte ind denen es immer mal wieder bergauf geht, auch auf Forstwegen und dann auf einsamen Pfaden durch finsteren Wald vorbei an Geröllfeldern, felsblöcken mit einer Abfahrt zum runtersurfen auf "Westalpenschotter" im Steilhang, dann wieder sehr verblockte Passagen und zum Abschluss Serpentienen und verblockte Abschnitte zwischen Felsen. Da weis man, was man getan hat und entlockt einem am Ende ein  wenn man dann heil unten ist.


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Henrik: Klingt traumhaft und nach einer Tour, auf die ich auch mal Bock hätte

Ansonsten schließe ich mich an: Es gibt doch schlechtes Wetter für das mir sogar meine Regenklammotten zu schade sind...


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich bleibe heute bis um 6 an der Uni, daher wird es bei mir nix..

@Henrik: Welche 2 Uli's waren denn mit? Hört sich ja traumhaft an... *neid* 

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (22. Oktober 2008)

da ich heute schon 2x im regen durch die stadt geradelt bin, ist mir heute nach keinem dritten mal.

morgen soll's aber wieder ganz gut werden, da könnte ich mich mit einer abendrunde anfreunden.

gruß
sandro


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. Oktober 2008)

sonst noch wer, der von Stuttgart am Samstag mit auf die Alb kommt (Tourenausgangspunkt Nürtingen)- einer kann gerne bei mir mit-dann ist man in 20 min. vor Ort.
@Jörg-hättst gerne mitkommen können-auch Ingmar wäre sicher happy gewesen. Aber leider warst Du ja die letzten Male nicht anwesend und hats so die nötigen Infos verpasst


----------



## Dude5882 (5. November 2008)

so..das Wetter scheint für heute ja ganz gut zu werden. Das lädt doch mal wieder zu einer Aufahrt ein! Wer wäre denn noch dabei??

VG Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (5. November 2008)

wetter ist top und zeitlich siehts bisher ganz gut aus. 
sollte bei mir hinhauen heute.

gruß
sandro


----------



## radi01 (5. November 2008)

ich bin mal wieder dabei.

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidVoll (5. November 2008)

hier ist Daniel 
ich komme heute auch


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. November 2008)

hab zwar durch intensives Training nach langer Abstinezn ein starkes Ziehen in Waden und Oberschenkel, aber bei der Wetterlage kann man es sich fast nicht entgehen lassen, nach dem ins Wasser fallen der letzten Zeit.

Übrigens Nachtrag zum letzten WE

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220276
Titel: die 3 M`s

und hier noch eine wichtige Warnung:
Achtung - eins der Räder hat ne pinke Gabel und ist männlich - alles klar?


----------



## Dude5882 (5. November 2008)

Schee war's! Die S-Bahn habe ich mal wieder auf der letzten Rille bekommen...

Vg Ingmar


----------



## Chisum (6. November 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> und hier noch eine wichtige Warnung:
> Achtung - eins der Räder hat ne pinke Gabel und ist männlich - alles klar?


 
Ägypten?? 

VG Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. November 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Schee war's! Die S-Bahn habe ich mal wieder auf der letzten Rille bekommen...
> 
> Vg Ingmar


na ja, die betonschuhe hätts nicht gebraucht - Gott sei dank war kein tiefes Wasser in der Nähe

Für Stefan näheres Verständnis bitte ich um truckers Stellungnahme


----------



## trucker (6. November 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Für Stefan näheres Verständnis bitte ich um truckers Stellungnahme



*Kein Kommentar. *















































ich melde mich nächste Woche wieder zu Wort


----------



## supercollider (7. November 2008)

schöne runde, aber habe allein an meinen schuhen 'ne halbe stunde rumgekratzt um die hartnäckige masse wieder abzubekommen. 

meine felge hinten ist bereits wieder repariert und neu zentriert. hat der bike-sport auf kulanz gemacht, weil er meinte es "sei ungewöhnlich das zwei speichen so rausreißen". 

melde mich für nächste woche schon mal ab (aufgrund eines kurzurlaubs) und wünsche schon mal viel spaß.

sandro


----------



## radi01 (7. November 2008)

mein Liteville heißt jetzt " Betonbomber" und wiegt 3 Kilo mehr!!!!
Nächtes mal zieh ich Gummistiefel an!!!
Aber die Tour war trotz Beton super.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (7. November 2008)

supercollider schrieb:


> schöne runde, aber habe allein an meinen schuhen 'ne halbe stunde rumgekratzt um die hartnäckige masse wieder abzubekommen.



oh oh...  ich habe mir mein Rad und die Schuhe noch gar nicht genauer angesehen... sollte ich vielleicht mal machen. 

@ Martin: Viel Erfolg beim Saisonabschlussbergaufrennen! 

VG Dude..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (7. November 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> oh oh...  ich habe mir mein Rad und die Schuhe noch gar nicht genauer angesehen... sollte ich vielleicht mal machen.
> 
> @ Martin: Viel Erfolg beim Saisonabschlussbergaufrennen!
> 
> VG Dude..



Am besten Beton mit Hammer und Meisel entfernen, falls jemand einen elektrischen Schlaghammer     benötigt, bitte mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen.

vielen Dank werde mein Bestes geben. Info folgt.

martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. November 2008)

trucker schrieb:


> *Kein Kommentar. *
> 
> Theo, das war jetzt für Stefan nicht wirklich hilfreich zur Aufklärung.
> 
> ...


----------



## trucker (8. November 2008)

Es geht in die heiße Phase. Die Redaktion wird überflutet von Lösungsvorschlägen zu Henrik´s Superrätsel. 



weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Übrigens Nachtrag zum letzten WE
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220276
> Titel: die 3 M`s



Aus diesem Grund wird nachfolgend die Auflösung erörtert:

Die drei *M´s*

Das könnte heißen, _mountainbiken macht müde_ oder _martin mischt mit_. Nicht geklärt ist ob es nicht heißen könnte: wir _mögen mountainbiker mädchen_?

Wer Henrik jedoch kennt, weiß das RBT´ler die schiebender Weise ihr Gefährt voranbringen, als Mädchen bezeichnet werden.
Doch Papparrazzzzzo haben Henrik dabei geblitz als er, vermutlich aus Versehen, mit beiden Füßen gleichzeitig Bodenkontakt hatte. 
Somit heißt es jetzt nicht mehr *3 M´s* sondern *4 M´s*. Willkommen im Club!


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. November 2008)

k


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. November 2008)

also so eine üble Verleumdung aber auch das war doch nur, weil der Biker vor mir den Verkehr aufgehalten hat - und ich auf dem schmalen Weg nicht vorbeikam (und verdammt noch mal, wer konnte auch damit rechnen, dass bei den Lichtverhältnissen überhaupt ein Foto gemacht werden kann - hätt ich das geahnt, so bloßgestellt zu werden, hätt ich mir mehr Mühe gegeben)

Im Übrigen bezieht sich Stefans Unverständnis glaub ich eher auf die "Verkehrswarnung" - also bitte hier noch Aufklärung - ich selbst bin ja als Freund von Randgruppen bekannt und oute / diskriminiere nur ungern jemand


----------



## Chisum (10. November 2008)

Hmm, es bleibt mysteriös. Können wir also erst am Mittwoch Licht ins Dunkel bringen - mit den Helmlampen. Vielleicht kommen ja auch ein paar Rampenschieber dazu.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (10. November 2008)

Liest sich alles sehr amüsant hier. Sogar ein bisserl spannend... 

Hendrik: War das die "kurze" Rampe zum Kapf?


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. November 2008)

Wetter sieht ja nicht so übel aus, da werd ich mich wohl aufraffen - und auch das bisherige "Rätsel" etwas auflösen:
zur Allgemeinen Info - ich betone mein Bike ist der Bruder von Iltschi und damit welchen Gesachlechts!?! - und das Bike mit der pinken Gabel heisst "Bob" - und näherte sich gerne meinem von wo wohl - noch mehr Fragen?

übrigens hier ein neues Rätsel: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8B399H1GnM
wer erkennt im Stuttgart-Teil die Lokations

@Jör*d*g - nein der Abschnitt war net am Kapf sondern in einer anderen Ecke der Alb - rund ums Filstal.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (12. November 2008)

Jau, für heute bleibts Wetter wohl stabil und da ich am WE nicht zum Biken kommen werde, ist*s heute Pflicht. 

Bis heute Abend denn,

Ingmar


----------



## Chisum (12. November 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> noch mehr Fragen?
> 
> 
> Grüße Henrik


 
Ich fasse also zusammen: Theo, scheinbar ein Mann mit Interesse an Mädchen, ist laut Henrik ein M..ädchen mit einem männlichen und gleichgeschlechtlich orientierten Bike, das sich Henriks -männlichem- Bike ungebührlich nähert. Ist Henrik jetzt aber ein Mädchen oder mag er nur keine d´s?

Mir wird das alles jetzt zu kompliziert, deswegen komme ich heute nicht. Ich wünsche aber allen Rätselfreunden samt Bikes viel Spaß.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (12. November 2008)

mhpfh... da ich so intelligent war, meinen Geldbeutel inkl. Geld, Fahr- und Personalausweis zu Hause zu vergessen und das erst am Bahnhof zu merken, bleibe ich heute Abend doch zu Hause.. 

Viel Spaß den Fahrern!


----------



## trucker (12. November 2008)

ein, zwei, drei, der Theo ist heute dabei!


----------



## Night-Mare (12. November 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> @Jör*d*g - nein der Abschnitt war net am Kapf sondern in einer anderen Ecke der Alb - rund ums Filstal.



Ah... 
Egal, eh alles Mädchen. Bis auf Dein Beik wohl.

Wieso Jördg? Alles sehr rätselhaft hier.

Ich habe den Degerlochdownhill erkannt. Der ist doch aber jetzt platt, oder?


----------



## Dude5882 (12. November 2008)

Also das Rätsel um das ominöse "d" lässt sich leicht lüften:



Night-Mare schrieb:


> Hen*d*rik: War das die "kurze" Rampe zum Kapf?


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. November 2008)

War ne echt schöne runde gestern und hat rießen Spass gemacht mit dem neuen Bike auf dem kappelberg. Und abenteuerlich gings auch zu - am Ende von Rothäuten verfolgt und auch zum Abschluss ne Fuchsjagd veranstaltet - spitzen Unterhaltungsprogramm


----------



## trucker (13. November 2008)

Da schließe ich mich ohne zu zögern und Gewissensbisse dem Herr Henrik an denn auch mir hat es gestern höllischen Spaß gemacht dem RBT und meiner Leidenschaft zu frönen!

Der fast volle Mond hat uns den Weg erleuchtet, und die Ecken und Wickel die dunkel blieben haben wir zum leuchten gebracht. 

Ungeachtet, wie von Herr Henrik bereits erwähnt, der ausgelassenen Stimmung in der Runde haben wir die Ausfahrt mit einem Fuchs und Hase Spiel beendet. Der Hase bekam einen (winzigen) Vorsprung und 3 Füchse waren im auf den Fersen. Durch den Wald wurde er gehetzt bis ihm die Zunge zu Boden hing. Er schlug schnippige Hacken und ließ seine Verfolger zurück. Den TreppenTrail huschte er hinunter wie noch nie zuvor....







Wer jetzt Lust bekommen hat das nachzuspieln möge doch "Raid01" kontaktieren, denn bereits diesen Samstag den 15.11.2008 bietet sich die Gelegenheit! Es lohnt sich!!

Gruß
Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (14. November 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Also das Rätsel um das ominöse "d" lässt sich leicht lüften:



@ Indgmar
Danke für den Beitrag zur besseren interpersonellen Verständigung im RBT .

@ Henrik 
Entschuldigung, natürlich weiß ich, dass Du ohne D geschrieben wirst. Isd mir wohl im Stress so rausgerudschd. Aber das d bei Dir dürfte in der direkten, verbalen Kommunikation wohl deutlich weniger Probleme bereiten als mein neues... 

*Und jetzt mal ein echter Beitrag: Ich habe am WE jede Menge Zeit zu Biken, Alb ist klar, Mitfahrer mögen sich bitte im üblichen Forum melden.*


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. November 2008)

ich sags mal so - wen Du dein Leben lang von mehr als der Hälfte der Leute ständig zunächst mit "d" angesprochen wirst, dann geht Dir das irgendwann ziemlich auf denSack, da in diesem Namen ein "d" so viel zu suchen hat wie in Deinen namen - klingt blöd und albern und stolpert man blos drüber. Ich sag ja auch nicht Ingdmar oder Jördg etc. zu einem, der sich korrekt vorgestellt hat. Und es geht einem schon mal gegen den Strich, wenn die leute-obwohl man sich richtig vorstellt, ständig ein d einbauen.
So nun ists gut - und ich sehs Dir nach und bin wieder ganz entspannt - und freu mich aufs WE.

Aber sag mal Jörg - ich vermiss Dich unter der Woche - was ist los?
Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## Night-Mare (14. November 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Aber sag mal Jörg - ich vermiss Dich unter der Woche - was ist los?
> Grüße vom weissen_rausch



Wenns geht verschiebe ich meine Touren lieber aufs WE. So wie dieses...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. November 2008)

ja wie - Du boykottierst unseren RBT - Schade

Also ich fahr übrigens heute - denn ich bin ein ausgemachter Schönwetterfahrer. Wer das auch lieber mag, kann sich ja melden.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## trucker (17. November 2008)

Hallo Biker, mir ist gerade langweilig und deshalb Poste ich jetzt hier sinnlos rum? Wer will kann ja ein Veto einlegen aber das wird nichts nützen...


----------



## beat (18. November 2008)

trucker schrieb:


> Hallo Biker, mir ist gerade langweilig...



Dann hab' ich Dir was zum Träumen ...
... von endlosen Singletrails in der herrlichsten Herbstsonne!


----------



## trucker (18. November 2008)

Toll!!!

Da bau ich mir ein Haus


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. November 2008)

und wo ist das, damit ich weis, wo ich das "Stückle" organisieren muss?


----------



## beat (18. November 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> und wo ist das, damit ich weis, wo ich das "Stückle" organisieren muss?



Na ja - irgendwo auf den Höhenzügen nahe des Hohnecks an der Vogesenkammstraße halt. Dort zu wohnen wär' ein Traum ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (19. November 2008)

bei mir scheint grade die Sonne und wenns heute abend nicht regnet, bin ich am Start - in Anbetracht des letzten Spiels von jogis Jungs heute abend gerne aber keine 5 Stunden-Tour.

Hope to see you this night
henrik


----------



## trucker (19. November 2008)

yes, - SIR!!


----------



## radi01 (19. November 2008)

Ich wäre dann mal pünklich am Start.
Muss ja keine 5 Stunden Tour werden, mir reichen auch 4:45 h, man muss ja nicht´s übertreiben.

Bis dann 
Martin

*Bin ja gespannt, ob wieder Rothäute im Wald sind.*


----------



## Dude5882 (19. November 2008)

Jau, hier auch


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. November 2008)

alles so hübsch weiss draußen - jemand Lust auf etwas snow Biken hier in der Gegend dieses Wochenende?
Gruße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## womofischer (22. November 2008)

Hallo Henrik,
wenn der Schneeprofi fragt kann ich nicht nein sagen. Mach mal nen Vorschlag. Evtl. heute mittgag etwas 7M oder Schönbuch?
Gruß Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (22. November 2008)

Hall Walter - irgendwie wirds grad zu warm - ich würd gern Schneebiken machen, wenns kälter - also unter 0° hat und der Schnee nicht wegtaut, es etwas fester ist. Deshalb würd ich gern mal schauen, ob es Morgen kälter ist. Ich mag Schnee zwar gerne, aber nur, wenn er nicht taut.
Grüßle vom weissen_rausch


----------



## Dude5882 (22. November 2008)

Sehe ich auch so  Dann macht's richtig Spass!! *thumb*


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. November 2008)

Alles hübsch mit weissen Mützchen verziert draußen, das gehe ich mir doch nachher mal näher anschauen - mit Hatatitla ein bischen im Schnee tollen


----------



## radi01 (26. November 2008)

Wer ist heute am Start??
Ich bin dabei!!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## supercollider (26. November 2008)

falle heute leider angeschlagen aus.

sandro


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. November 2008)

Es wäre ja unverantwortlich, Dich allein durch die Wälder düsen zu lassen. Deshalb: ich bin dabei.

Übrigens Walter:
Habe ein paar Bilder vom Snowbiken in meine Galerie gestellt. Viel Spass
cu weisser_rausch


----------



## Dude5882 (26. November 2008)

Ich komme auch. Ist zwar kalt aber trocken heute (zumind. von oben). 

VG Ingmar


----------



## womofischer (26. November 2008)

@Henrik: 
Danke für den "weissen Rausch" vom WE und die Bilder. Wäre heute gerne mit, aber der Schwimmkurs geht vor. Heute ist nicht alle Tage - irgenwann können Sie´s ja. Bis dahin Viel Spaß beim RBT. Gruß Walter


----------



## radi01 (27. November 2008)

Hallo RBTler,

habe einen kleinen Film zusammengewurschtelt, bin aber zu blöd  den hochzuladen!!!!
Kann mir jemand erlären wie ich das anstellen soll, bzw. wie gross so eine Datei sein darf oder was für ein Format es sein muss.


martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (28. November 2008)

Hi Martin - kann Dir leider nicht helfen aber *an alle* was anderes:
RBT goes First Advent Jubiausfahrt mit Sonntagsfahrern - jemand dabei (am Sonntag Nachmittag rund um Fernsehturm mit anschließender Druckbetankung Glühweinstand)?
cu Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## womofischer (28. November 2008)

Hallo Henrik,
da hätte ich echt Lust zu, muß aber am Sonntag nachmittag ins Stadion - Schalke putzen  - hätte jemand Lust sich am Sonntag MORGEN etwas einzurollen?
Viel Spaß Walter


----------



## jo_mlp (28. November 2008)

radi01 schrieb:


> Hallo RBTler,
> 
> habe einen kleinen Film zusammengewurschtelt, bin aber zu blöd  den hochzuladen!!!!
> Kann mir jemand erlären wie ich das anstellen soll, bzw. wie gross so eine Datei sein darf oder was für ein Format es sein muss.
> ...



Hallo Martin,

der film ist bestimmt so groß, dass du ihn hier auf der seite nicht hinterlegen kannst. was du brauchst, ist irgendeine homepage "www.martinspage.de" von jemanden, wo du den film per ftp uploaden kannst, danach kannst du hier im forum den link veröffentlichen und alle können ihn runterladen  für detailierte hilfe PM

gruß

jochen


----------



## Dude5882 (28. November 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Martin - kann Dir leider nicht helfen aber *an alle* was anderes:
> RBT goes First Advent Jubiausfahrt mit Sonntagsfahrern - jemand dabei (am Sonntag Nachmittag rund um Fernsehturm mit anschließender Druckbetankung Glühweinstand)?
> cu Henrik



Bei mir wird's vorraussichtlich nichts.... ich bin morgen Abend in Magstadt eingeladen und komme wahrscheinlich erst am Sonntag Mittag nicht allzu ausgeschlafen wieder nach Hause. Aber viel Spaß beim Druckbetanken...


----------



## beat (28. November 2008)

radi01 schrieb:


> Hallo RBTler,
> 
> habe einen kleinen Film zusammengewurschtelt, bin aber zu blöd  den hochzuladen!!!!
> Kann mir jemand erlären wie ich das anstellen soll, bzw. wie gross so eine Datei sein darf oder was für ein Format es sein muss.
> ...



Dafür gibt's seit Kurzem *hier* in einem eigens für Videos angelegten Bereich auf mtb-news.de die Möglichkeit.

@weisser_rausch: Werbung & Teilnahmebestätigung für's Sonntagsevent werden mit Freude zur Kenntnis genommen! Die "Druckbetankung" werde ich mir erlauben natürlich höchst selbst zu überwachen/sicherzustellen.


----------



## radi01 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

könnt euch das Filmchen jetzt anschauen.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/565 
.
Gruss
Martin


----------



## Chisum (1. Dezember 2008)

radi01 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> könnt euch das Filmchen jetzt anschauen.
> 
> ...


 
Ja schön, da werden Erinnerungen wach!  Manche Rider / Bike-Kombinationen sind ja schon nostalgisch.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## camper69 (1. Dezember 2008)

...in kurzen Hosen und kurzärmligen Shirts...

schön war die Zeit


----------



## Dude5882 (1. Dezember 2008)

camper69 schrieb:


> ...in kurzen Hosen und kurzärmligen Shirts...
> 
> schön war die Zeit



Sie kommt ja wieder....die Zeit mit Brennnesseln, Dornen und schwülen Abenden mit 'nem Haufen Stechmücken und sonstigem Getier sowie Schweiß überströmten Gesichtern und nassgeschwitzten Trickots. 

Bis dahin hoffe ich auf einen Winter mit VIEL Schnee... nur dieses halbgare nasskalte Spätherbstwetter ist echt nicht so dolle.

@ Martin: mehr davon (wenn's mal wieder abends hell ist, oder wir Dich doch einmal für eine WE-Tour begeistern können).

VG Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Dezember 2008)

Tja Jungs- da habt ihr aber mal wieder was Nostalgisches verpasst am WE-war zwar ein großer Auflauf, aber eine etwas stärkere Vertretung des RBT wäre wünschenswert gewesen. Gab nämlich ne echt chillige Runde und einige fahrtechnische Highligts und spektakuläre Stunts, was dann abschließend intensiv bei gemütlichem Beisammensein bequatscht werden konnte.

CU hoffentlich morgen wieder in größerer Stärke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Stuttgart.

Kurze Vorstellung meinerseits: Dennis 28 aus Paderborn (NRW) mit derzeitigem berufsbedingten Trainingsrückstand 

Ab mitte Januar werde ich die Woche über in Stuttart arbeiten und vorerst in Degerloch wohnen. Am Wochenende gehts dann wieder heim zur Frau...

Naja mein Bike wollte ich aber rasch mit in den Süden nehmen, das fühlt sich hier so unwohl im Flachland!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - ich würde mich euch gern mal anschließen denn so ganz allein wüßte ich wohl gar nicht in welche Richtung ich fahren müsste... 
Bei meinen letzten Besuchen an zukünftiger Wohnstätte sind mir verflucht viele Biker aufgefallen die permanent den Berg herunter kamen. Kein Vergleich zu Paderborn. Da hab ich mich doch gleich richtig aufgehoben gefühlt.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen kleinen Überblick verschaffen was mich erwartet? Alterschnitt eurer Truppe, KM einer Feierabendrunde, Foto links - sowas in der Art...

Besten Dank 

und auf Bald!

Dennis


----------



## radi01 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich wär heute Abend dabei.

@Dennis:Treffpunkt immer Mittwochs 18.30 Uhr am Albplatz in Degerloch, Endstation Zahnradbahn.Gutes, ausdauerndes, leistungsfähiges Licht mitbringen.
Dauer der Tour 2,5-3,00 Stunden, wenig Kilometer, viel Höhenmeter.
Einfach vorbeischauen und mitfahren.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (3. Dezember 2008)

bin noch sehr am schwanken... kälte und Schnee: o. k., wenns regnet, dann ohne mich...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Dezember 2008)

ich sehs wie Jörg, wenn ich rechtzeitig heimkomm zum Platten beheben. Irgendwie verliert der Reifen schleichend Luft (wie der schon davor zuletzt) .
@Dennis-sehr viel steht schon im Eröffnungspost-hat sich nix geändert-und vom Altesspektrum sind wir brei gestreut-von Mitte 20 bis Mitte 40.
Grüßle Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (3. Dezember 2008)

Angesichts der angekündigten Wetterlage und meiner doch eingeschränkten Möglichkeit zur Spontanität ziehe ich es vor, heute Abend zu Hause zu bleiben. Vielleicht wird's ja wieder am WE was. 

Viel Spaß den Mutigen! 

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. Dezember 2008)

Also nach der verbesserungswürdigen Anwesenheit haben wir beschlossen, es wie in der Schule zu handhaben und führen ab 3 maliger Abwesenheit bei RBT eine Attestpflicht ein.
Achtung: schriftliche Entschuldigung der Eltern gilt nicht.
Verstösse dagegen werden mit 3-Stündigen Extra-Ausfahrten bei übelstem Wetter geahndet

gez. der "Oberlehrer weisser_rausch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (4. Dezember 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Also nach der verbesserungswürdigen Anwesenheit haben wir beschlossen, es wie in der Schule zu handhaben und führen ab 3 maliger Abwesenheit bei RBT eine Attestpflicht ein.
> Achtung: schriftliche Entschuldigung der Eltern gilt nicht.
> Verstösse dagegen werden mit 3-Stündigen Extra-Ausfahrten bei übelstem Wetter geahndet
> 
> gez. der "Oberlehrer weisser_rausch"



mannomann, ganz schön hart!!
Zum Glück war ich da.( schwitz)


----------



## Dude5882 (4. Dezember 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Also nach der verbesserungswürdigen Anwesenheit haben wir beschlossen, es wie in der Schule zu handhaben und führen ab 3 maliger Abwesenheit bei RBT eine Attestpflicht ein.
> Achtung: schriftliche Entschuldigung der Eltern gilt nicht.
> Verstösse dagegen werden mit 3-Stündigen Extra-Ausfahrten bei übelstem Wetter geahndet
> 
> gez. der "Oberlehrer weisser_rausch"



Hintereinander oder gesamt im halben Jahr?


----------



## Night-Mare (5. Dezember 2008)

AAAALSO ich wollte ja kommen, bin schnell heim, gegessen, umgezogen, Bike geputzt, hochgetragen, Tür auf, AAAABER da stand ich plötzlich im REGEN! Und da habe ich mich daran erinnert, dass der O. L. Weißer R. selber gesagt hat, er kommt nicht, wenns REGNET. Und ohne Aufsichtsperson darf ich nicht in den Wald, wenns dunkel ist. Also bin ich wieder brav rein zu Mama...

Aber nächste Woche gebe ich mir auch ganz viel Mühe.

(Wenns nicht regnet).


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. Dezember 2008)

Na da hatte ich mehr Glück, aber ich glaube, hier oben sind wir eh privilegierter. Als ich los bin hats noch nicht geregnet-und später ab und an nur ein bischen. Ging noch und hat nicht gestört, da wir eh sehr zügig gefahren sind, waren wir eh schneller als der Regen.


----------



## radi01 (6. Dezember 2008)

welcher Regen


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. Dezember 2008)

uups-soo schnell waren wir?


----------



## supercollider (9. Dezember 2008)

Bin morgen leider geschäftlich unterwegs und nicht rechtzeitig zurück. Melde mich daher ordnungsgemäß ab 
Aber die Wettervorhersage verspricht ja sowieso einen sehr bescheidenen Ausblick.

gruß
sandro


----------



## Sickgirl (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich melde mich auch mal für morgen ab.

Wir sind im Bau des ultimativen Zentrierständers in die letzte Phase eingetreten, und führen morgen die Endmontage durch. Bin mal gespannt ob alles passt.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Night-Mare (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss heute leider auch geschäftlich Zentrierständer montieren. Das Wetter hat also definitv nichts mit meinem Nichterscheinen heute zu tun. Zumal Schnee ja auch langsamer fällt als Regen...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich melde mich ebenfalls ab... der Versuchsstand am Institut muss fertig werden und ich habe mein Rad nicht mit nach Stuttgart nehmen können. Nach BK und wieder nach Stuttgart zu fahren wird zeitllich zu knapp. Das Wetter ist ja auch recht bescheiden. Wenn's aber so bleibt, wird's vielleicht was mit einer schönen Schneetour am WE. 

Vg Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Endlich Schnee,

wenn heute jemand kommt bin ich dabei.
Wenn nicht, gehe ich schwimmen, wenn da jemand mit möchte, z.Bsp. ins Filderado, nehme gerne jemand mit.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## camper69 (10. Dezember 2008)

.....geschäftlich Zentrierständer montieren....

....der Versuchsstand am Institut muss fertig werden....

*Hab ich irgendwas verpasst???*

...gehe  schwimmen, wenn da jemand mit möchte, z.Bsp. ins Filderado...

Was haltet ihr denn davon, am *kommenden Freitag* in die tiefen und triefenden Höhlen des *Stuttgarter Weihnachtsmarktes *einzutauchen ...

Können dort auch über schwimmende Versuchsaufbauten diskutieren, die noch zentriert werden müssen...???

...und


weitermachen!


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi Uli - dann müssen wir den neuen Ständer mal einem test unterziehen oder?
Bin zwar noch unten in der Stadt, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es oben richtig schneit, so dass man dann oben im Schnee fahren kann, wenn man sich nicht unter 350 MüMH bewegt. So könnte ich mich wohl zu ner Runde aufraffen.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. Dezember 2008)

Draußen bei uns siehts ja ganz hübsch aus, da werde ich mich wohl zu einer kleineren Runde aufraffen können. Schaut noch jemand vorbei?
Grüßle von dem, der in seinem Element bikt


----------



## Dude5882 (10. Dezember 2008)

camper69 schrieb:


> .....geschäftlich Zentrierständer montieren....
> 
> ....der Versuchsstand am Institut muss fertig werden....
> 
> ...



Wär ich dabei!  19:00 Uhr?


----------



## radi01 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde;

Snowbiken War Schön; Habt Echt Etwas Vepasst!!!
Nur Henrik Kann Mir Beipflichten; Denn Mehr Waren Nicht Dabei:
Am Freitag Kann Ich Leider Nicht; Bin Zwar Auch Auf Dem Weihnachtsmakt; Aber Nur Kurz; Haben Weihnachtsfeier Vielleicht Sieht Man Sich Ja;

Für Nächsten Mittwoch Muss Ich Mich Leider Wegen Einer Anderen Festlichkeit Abmelden!!

Macht Euch Mal Gedanken Wegen Schneegrillen; Hab Noch Original Thüringer Röster In Der Truhe Und Wäre Bereit Sie Mit Euch Zu Teilen!!

GRUSS
MARTIN


----------



## camper69 (11. Dezember 2008)

Also.
Für alle, die an einem Weihnachtsumtrunk morgen Freitag teilnehmen wollen:

Wir treffen uns um 19h vor der Buchhandlung Wittwer ( vor dem Schlossplatz) .

Greezie...und bis denne

Matthias


----------



## supercollider (12. Dezember 2008)

muß mich leider erneut abmelden, da ich bereits anderweitig verplant bin.

gruß
sandro


----------



## beat (13. Dezember 2008)

Juchuhhhhhhh! 

Als Freund der späten Stunde rufe ich Euch heute als Erster auf zum

 *DREIFACHEN HOCH AUF DEN WERTEN HERRN TRUCKER* 

Der allmächtige Bikergott möge ihn uns als einen originellen und eingefleischten Mittwochs-RBT, Singletrailtour- und Pink-Verfechter erhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ach was....hätte ich das gewusst! :-( Alles Gute Theo!!


----------



## radi01 (13. Dezember 2008)

*Happy Birthday Theo!!!*


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. Dezember 2008)

Verdammt-hätt ich das gewußt gestern Theo, dann häät ich Dir ja direkt persönlich gratuliert-tut mir leid Theo-aber so kommts auch noch von Herzen auf unsern Theo und viele schöne
Grüße und Glückwünsche vom weissen_rausch

P.S. jemand, der heute ne schöne Snowbikerunde  drehen will.
Kann mich im Übrigen dem Martin nur anschließen, am Mittwoch wars ne sehr hübsche, romantische Runde, Bilder bald in meiner Galerie


----------



## womofischer (14. Dezember 2008)

@ Theo, auch von mir Alles Gute nachträglich. Hab dir nen Liter Winterdiesel reserviert.
@ Henrik, war gestern abend noch biken. Bitte Enteisungsspray für Wasser, Umwerfer und Kniee nicht vergessen.


----------



## trucker (14. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Freunde, vielen herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche! Ich freue mich sehr über die Postings!! Leider lag kein neues Bike oder ein Fully auf meinem Geburtstagstisch. Oh, ich habe garnicht drunter geschaut, vielleicht war es dort?! 

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die lieben GRüße!!

Theo


----------



## supercollider (17. Dezember 2008)

aufgrund eines zerstörten schaltauges bin ich erneut ein totalausfall (singlespeed ist nicht so mein ding). der bike-sport am marienplatz hat urlaub und der rad und reisen kriegt das teil von specialized dieses jahr nicht mehr geliefert.

also werde ich heute abend ein wenig däumchen drehen und wünsche allen schon mal ein schönes fest, guten rutsch und was sonst noch alles dazu gehört.

gruß
sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (17. Dezember 2008)

Uhh...bei mir wird's heute auch nichts. Ich muss meine Oma vom HBF in Stuttgart abholen. 

Viel Spaß den Mutigen!


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Dezember 2008)

Fährt denn heut wer? Bin grad selbst nicht sooo super motiviert, falls sonst wer kommt kann ich mich evtl. noch überreden lassen. 

Ansonsten hab ich für dieses Wochenende mal ins Auge gefasst, einen Abend bei mir zu machen mit Betrachtung unserer Bikebilder, um in Erinnerungen in einer Ereignisreichen Saison zu schwelgen. Ein paar wie die beiden Ulis und trucker haben schon ihr Interesse bekundet. hat sonst noch wer Lust dazuzustossen und auch gerne eigene Bilder, Filme beizutragen?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (17. Dezember 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Fährt denn heut wer? Bin grad selbst nicht sooo super motiviert, falls sonst wer kommt kann ich mich evtl. noch überreden lassen.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich für dieses Wochenende mal ins Auge gefasst, einen Abend bei mir zu machen mit Betrachtung unserer Bikebilder, um in Erinnerungen in einer Ereignisreichen Saison zu schwelgen. Ein paar wie die beiden Ulis und trucker haben schon ihr Interesse bekundet. hat sonst noch wer Lust dazuzustossen und auch gerne eigene Bilder, Filme beizutragen?
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Ich bin über das kommende WE in der Scheiz im schönen Laax zum Skifoarn. Generell hätte ich an so einem Abend aber Interesse.

VG Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi Ingmar- wann wo und wie fährst Du denn in die Schweiz?


----------



## Dude5882 (17. Dezember 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Ingmar- wann wo und wie fährst Du denn in die Schweiz?



Mit 3 Freunden am Freitag Abend bis Sonntag Abend (2 Skitage). Fahren mit einem Auto runter, soweit ich informiert bin. Veranstalter ist "snowfun - ski & boarder camps".


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. Dezember 2008)

das könnte meines Vaters Sohn auch gefallen!


----------



## radi01 (18. Dezember 2008)

supercollider schrieb:


> (singlespeed ist nicht so mein ding).



was hast du gegen ein singlespeed, macht voll spass!!!!!

@alle: viel Spass bei allem was ihr am WE auch tut, und vieeeel SCHNEE!!!!

VG
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Dezember 2008)

Dieses Wochenende Sonntag Abend schönes Jahresabschlusstreffen mit Bikebilderschauen, DVD´s und nettem Umtrunk für alle Interessierten. Uli, Ulrike und Theo kommen auf jeden Fall schon mal. Jeder RBT´ler ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen, vorher bitte kurz Bescheid geben

CU weisser_rausch


----------



## Chisum (19. Dezember 2008)

Gibts da auch Martins tiefgekühlte Thüringer oder zumindest ersatzweise eine Grillmöglichkeit für Selbstmitgebrachtes? Das wäre mir wichtig.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## radi01 (19. Dezember 2008)

Kann leider am Sonntag nicht bei dem Event teilnehmen, da ich mal wieder andere Verpflichtungen wahrnehmen muss.
Wünsche aber Allen die dabeisein werden und natürlich auch allen Anderen eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und falls man nicht´s mehr voneinander hört einen guten Rutsch (möglichst ohne Sturz ) .


Man sieht sich im neuen Jahr.


Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (19. Dezember 2008)

I LOVE IT


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Dezember 2008)

Hi Stefan-na dann wirds wohl nix mit Martins Würsten - aber wenn man zur Verpflegung beim gemütlichen Beisammensein was grillen will-könnte ich nen Elektrogrill anbieten-ich denke das deaußengrillen ist grad nicht soo prickelnd bei dem Wetter. Ansonsten könnten wir auch ne Pizza liefern lassen. Bier hab ich auf jeden Fall.

Zu was tendiert ihr denn so?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Dezember 2008)

Noch ne ergänzung zu morgen Abend-treffen uns bei mir um 19:00-wer mag, es kann ne Wurscht etc. auf Elektrogrill gegrillt werden-habe bei mir auch ein paar Rostbratwürste da, kann gerne drauf zurückgegriffen werden oder ihr könnt Euch auch gerne was mitbringen.
CU Morgen 
Henrik


----------



## Chisum (20. Dezember 2008)

Ja prima, dann besorg ich mir noch was zum Grillen. Bis dann.

CU Stefan


----------



## trucker (21. Dezember 2008)

*Liebe Freunde,*

_zurückblickend auf ein aufregendes und heiteres Mountain-Bike-2008, besonders an den M-Tagen, möchte jedem von euch, auch denjenigen die leider auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen sind, ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und ein frohes neues Jahr wünschen._







_Jeder von uns hatte dieses Jahr ein Highlight. Sei es eine Alpenüberquerung, ein Wochenendtrip im Kanton oder ein Marathon. Mich erstaunt es immer wieder, wie Motivation in Kraft und Durchhaltevermögen umgewandelt werden kann!!

Sogar der Weg zur Selbständigkeit in der Bikebranche wird überaus durchdacht gegangen.

Einige hatten und haben mit Verletzungen zu kämpfen. Doch auch hier kann Motivation den Heilungsprozess beschleunigen.
Nicht nur die persönliche Motivation sondern der der Gruppe sein hier erwähnt.
Die RBT´s waren 2008 kurzweilig wie noch nie und zudem regelmäßig wie nie zuvor. 
Das allein ist schon Motivation das kommende Jahr spannend und prickelnd zu gestallten!

Also, lasst die Räder rollen! Steigt in die Pedale und lasst es krachen, denn "wir machen den Trail frei!"

Der Theo_


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Dezember 2008)

Wohl gesprochen Theo, darauf  - ham wir ja schon gestern getan und nen schönen Abend mit einem guten Rückblick. motivierenden Filmen und Bildern gesehen, die einen fürs neue jahr anspornt und von großen Taten im neuen Jahr träumen lässt.

Grüßle Henrik


----------



## radi01 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hat morgen jemand das Bedürfnis, dem Weihnachtstrubel für zwei Stündchen zu entfliehen?
Der kann sich mir gerne anschließen, ich werde um ca. 10 Uhr starten und mich ca. 2 Stunden durch Stuttgart´s Wälder schlagen.

Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich wünsche Euch allen erholsame Weihnachtsfeiertage im Kreise der Lieben und mögen schöne unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen - vielleicht für den einen oder anderen ein kleines Pony mit Hinterteilfederung, wenn er brav genug war.

Heute und wohl auch morgen wirds wohl noch nix mit biken, ansosnten würd ich mich über eine gemeinsame oder mehrere gemeinsame Bikerunden zwischen den Jahren freuen-das Wetter soll ja langsam wieder besser werden nach dem ganzen Mist der letzten Zeit.

Wie siehts aus mit Euren Ambitionen?

weihnachtliche Grüße vom weisssen Rausch


----------



## Chisum (25. Dezember 2008)

@Henrik: Ich habe Lust auf eine Weihnachtstour morgen am 2. Feiertag. Wir könnten uns ja mal die neue BMX-Bahn in Aichwald anschauen und dann noch ein bischen im Schurwald fahren. Wer hat sonst noch Interesse?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (25. Dezember 2008)

Wer hat Lust auf ein gemüliches Jahresabschlußründchen am 31.12.2008.
Treffpunkt am üblichen RBT-Treffpunkt um ca. 10.00 Uhr??
Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme.

Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi Stefan-ich fürchte fast, heute wirds zeitlich etwas eng, denn wir gehen heute familiär gemeinsam essen um 13:00, da komm ich bestimmt nicht vor 15:30 los-und dann wirds ja auch langsam dunkel. Es sei denn du magst nen Nightride. Ansonsten würd ich gerne morgen oder Sonntag fahren.
Bei der Silvesterausfahrt wär ich dabei-ist aber noch unklar, ob wir überhaupt im Lande sind oder nicht ein bischen wegfahren, z. B. in den schwarzwald und dort auch etwas Skifahren.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Chisum (26. Dezember 2008)

Henrik, will das schöne Wetter noch genießen und daher früher los. Ab morgen bin ich dann mal weg und komme erst im neuen Jahr wieder. Daher schon mal guten Rutsch und bis bald.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi Stefan-kann ich echt verstehen, hatte mich aber leider im termin vertan-ich dachte, wir gehen am 25.12. gemeinsam aus zum Essen und dann wars doch der 26. - Dir viel Spass bei dem schönen Wetter-Du bist dan am WE nicht da, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.
CU Henrik und guten Rutsch (mit dem Bike und sonst)


----------



## Dude5882 (29. Dezember 2008)

radi01 schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf ein gemüliches Jahresabschlußründchen am 31.12.2008.
> Treffpunkt am üblichen RBT-Treffpunkt um ca. 10.00 Uhr??
> Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme.
> 
> Martin



Bei 11 Uhr könnte ich mich doch eher dazu entschließen mitzufahren. Ein bisschen ausgeschlafen möchte ich an Silvester schon sein.. 

VG Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin dann auch dabei, wenns eher so gegen 11.00 wäre.

Hoffentlich CU zum etwas früheren RBT
weisser_rausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (30. Dezember 2008)

Also: Henrik und ich treffen uns morgen um 11:10 Uhr (wegen Ankunft - Zacke) an gewohntem Ort. Wer mitfahren möchte, darf sich melden oder eben einfach vorbei kommen.

VG Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (31. Dezember 2008)

Moin, Moin,

bin gerade erst von Hamburg angekommen.
Konnte deshalb meine Nichtteilnahme an der Jahresabschlußfahrt nicht eher tätigen.
Wäre gerne dabeigewesen, aber eine Grippe hat mich niedergestreckt.
Ich hoffe Ihr seid eine schöne Runde gefahren.

Guten Rutsch und happy new year.

Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (31. Dezember 2008)

radi01 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> bin gerade erst von Hamburg angekommen.
> Konnte deshalb meine Nichtteilnahme an der Jahresabschlußfahrt nicht eher tätigen.
> ...



mmh.. haben uns schon gedacht, dass Du keinen Zugang zum Internet hattest um zu antworten. Wir haben zu zweit eine ganz nette Runde in Richtung Dischinger Burg gedreht und ein paar Bilder geschossen.

Dir eine gute Besserung und natürlich allen hier einen gelungenen Start ins neue Jahr!

Bis zum nächsten mal (  ),
Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (31. Dezember 2008)

Ja war ne echt  Abschlussrunde mit ein paar fahrtechnischen highlights - Highspeed Trailsurfen, langen Steilhang bei Burg D runterbretzeln und schwierige Wurzelabsätze - also eine Tour und das zum jahresabschluss.
So kann das Jahr kaum besser enden, nachdem wir das nochmal so richtig gerockt haben, fühl ich mich so richtig

Nun allen einen guten Rutsch
CU im Neuen - weisser_rausch


----------



## trucker (31. Dezember 2008)

Der Theo musste leider Geld verdienen - hätte zu gerne Bilder vom New-Year-Bike-Ride gesehen. Aber generell lobenswert das es hier in Stuttgart noch Bürger gibt die Anstand und Verstand haben und eines Beherzen: *biken statt böllern*

Guten Rutsch und happy new year!
Der Theo


----------



## weisser_rausch (31. Dezember 2008)

So nun hab ich noch ein bischen gearbeitet - mit Bildern einer New years Tour kann ich (noch) nicht dienen, aber dafür ein paar Bilder der Old Years Tour-deen anderen teil hat der Ingmar.
Und auch ein paar Bilder von der Alb letztes WE.
So nun mach ich noch was anderes-genug gebikt für heute.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hab die beiden Bilder auch hochgeladen:











(Sorry, dass sie so groß sind, aber bekomme sie auf die schnelle jetzt nicht kleiner)


----------



## beat (2. Januar 2009)

Leutz, wie wäre es, wenn wir das neue Jahr standesgemäß mit einem gediegenen Nightride am Samstagnachmittag/-abend in Geislingen begehen, bzw. befahren würden? 
Ich hätte genügend geile Singletrails mit haufenweise Spitzkehren verschiedenster Schwierigkeitsgrade, tollen Tiefblicken auf die Stadt, einer abenteuerlichen Burg- sowie einer romantischen Tempeldurchfahrung im Angebot. 
Zudem soll ja das Wetter schön trocken-kalt werden - ideal also für eine zünftige Ausfahrt in der winterlichen Dunkelheit. 

Deshalb Hand aufs Herz und vorgetreten: Wer fühlt sich berufen und kommt mit?


----------



## beat (2. Januar 2009)

... und um meinen Aufruf noch etwas zu präzisieren: Start in Geislingen um 17 Uhr zur Trauftour mit drei Abfahrten und ca. 1300 Hm. Ende dann gegen 22 Uhr.


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Januar 2009)

Also ich fühl mich gerufen-würde gerne aber schon etwas früher los, damit man noch Tageslicht hat. dann sieht man mehr von der Landschaft und ist auch nicht ganz so kalt. man sieh tauch besser die Glatteisstellen. Und ich frage mich auch, ob das Licht für 5 Std. reicht.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch und natürlich allen ein gutes und gesundes neues jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (3. Januar 2009)

Sorry, aber die Tour (Nightride Geislingen) ist gecancelt! 

@weisser_rausch: Ich ruf' Dich morgen mal an!


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Januar 2009)

Schade-dann dreh ich eben hier ne Runde!


----------



## radi01 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leutle,

wer hat lust auf snowbiken heute abend.
Ich wär mal wieder dabei.

Martin


----------



## beat (7. Januar 2009)

Lust schon - weiß nur noch nicht ob's mir zeitlich langt.

Vielleicht ja bis nachher!


----------



## Dude5882 (7. Januar 2009)

Ich werde lieber am WE bei Sonnenschein fahren. Ist mir heute doch etwas zu riskant.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Januar 2009)

Schönes WE allen!

VG Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. Januar 2009)

Und ging was am RBT, wenn ich mal ned da bin? ich bin auf jeden Fall schön gefahren-auch bei Sonnenschein-aber ned Rad, sondern was ich noch nen Tick lieber mache-vor allem im Winter-und ich mag den Winter.

Auch dieses WE werde ich wohl eher dem klassischen Wintersport nachgehen. Auch Euch allen viel Spass.

CU weisser_rausch


----------



## Buckes (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo RBT-Biker,

ich heiße Johannes Buck, komme aus dem Kreis Rottweil und wohne seit Oktober (unter der Woche) in Stuttgart.

Ich bin letztes Jahr knapp 3,4 T km, leider aber fast nur im ersten Halbjahr, das letzte halbe Jahr leider gar nicht oder für meine Verhältnisse nur sehr sporadisch (wegen Studium und anschl. Berufseinstieg). 

Falls der Biketreff am kommenden Mittwoch stattfindet, würde ich gerne mitfahren und mein Bike mitbringen. 

Würd mich freuen wenns klappen würde!

Grüße

Johannes


----------



## radi01 (12. Januar 2009)

Ich war da, leider als Einziger,
Aber nach knappen zwei Stunden bei -7C°wurde mir klar, warum ich alleine unterwegs war!!!!

Ich hoffe, am kommenden Mittwoch ist wieder mehr los, denn alleine it´s (GE-)Frieren nur halb so schön.

Also zieht euch warm an.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopp (12. Januar 2009)

Hey, schön das es eine MTB Community für Stuttgart gibt.
Ich bin der Olli und seit letzter Woche wieder stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Radls und jetzt möchte ich das Teil natürlich auch ein bisschen durch die Wälder scheuchen. 

Ihr trefft euch immer Mittwochs um halb 7 oben in Degerloch, stimmts?! Ich währe kommenden Mittwoch gerne dabei! 
@Buckes
Du bist ja auch Newbie, kommst du auch?

Gruß Olli


----------



## Buckes (12. Januar 2009)

Hey Olli...

Ja...ich habs mir fest vorgenommen...

Gruß Johannes


----------



## Hopp (13. Januar 2009)

Super, kommt noch jemand??!

Hab ein kleines Problem, ich habe diese Woche noch keinen Helm/Protektorenhemd mit in Stuttgart und mein Licht ist auch mehr als bescheiden. In welche dunklen Ecken schickt ihr uns, gehts trotzdem?


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute:
genau kann ichs noch nicht sagen, ob ich morgen komme-hab am Do nen termin in Berlin und muss da sehr früh raus. Entscheide es kurzfristig-und wenn auch nur ne zeitlich nicht allzu lange Runde-be den Temperaturen eh normal denke ich.

Hi Hopp und Buckes:
wir freuen uns immer über neue Gesichter in unserer Runde - und lassen auch keinen (mit Absicht) im Wald zurück. Was und wie wir fahren, ist im Eingangsposting ausführlich beschrieben. Jeder fährt auf eigene Verantwortung mit - jeder wie er will, aber ohne Helm halte ich grade auch in Anbetracht der äußeren Umstände für bedenklich. Protektoren kann jeder gerne anziehen, aber je nach fahrkönnen keine zwingende Voraussetzung für uns-bei uns fährts hier keiner - aber jeder wie er will. Aber ich denke-in Stuttgart brauchts das nicht, wenn man nicht grade auf extremes Stairjumpung oder sonstige Monstersprünge steht.

Viele Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## Buckes (13. Januar 2009)

Alles klar! Ich freu mich auf morgen....

Grüße Buckes


----------



## supercollider (14. Januar 2009)

Grippale Einschränkungen meiner Gesundheit lassen mich heute von einer Teilnahme absehen. Wünsche allen anderen heute viel Spaß.

Gruß
Sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (14. Januar 2009)

So-ich muss nun nachher daheim mal schauen, ob meine Akkus überhaupt geladen sind fällt mir grade ein. Letzter Nightride war letztes Jahr u. ich hab keine Ahnung mehr, ob sie geladen sind. Ansonsten würd ich mal nachher vorbeischauen (18:30) zum RBT auf ne kleinere Runde-so 2-2,5 Std., falls noch jemand kommt.

CU weisser_rausch


----------



## Hopp (14. Januar 2009)

Jo also ich bin auf alle Fälle da! Bis gleich


----------



## radi01 (14. Januar 2009)

Hab um 17.30 h noch einen Termin.
Versuche aber pünktlich zu sein, könnt ja ein paar Minuten warten, ich beeile mich.

Bis nachher
Martin.


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. Januar 2009)

gut gut


----------



## Buckes (14. Januar 2009)

Ich werd auch da sein...


----------



## Hopp (20. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute, wie schauts morgen mit Radln aus, kommt ihr?! 

Hab mal so ein GPS Tracking Programm auf mein Handy geladen, damit kann man sehen wo, wie hoch, wie schnell und wie weit wir uns rumtreiben, ist ne nette Spielerei 

Hat von euch vielleicht jemand ne Gabelpumpe die er mitbringen könnte, meine ist mittlerweile ziemlich soft geworden, wär echt super!

Greez Olli


----------



## radi01 (20. Januar 2009)

Bin morgen dabei.

Gabelpumpe bring ich mit.

bis morgen

Martin


----------



## Hopp (20. Januar 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Gabelpumpe bring ich mit.


 
Hey das ist nett von dir, Dankeschön!


----------



## Buckes (20. Januar 2009)

Bin leider krank geworden....


----------



## Loulou (21. Januar 2009)

Wann (und wie lange) und wo fahrt Ihr? Dürfte ich, wenn es denn passt, mitkommen? Würde mich gern mal wieder einer Gruppe anschliessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopp (21. Januar 2009)

Bin zwar auch noch Newbie, aber ich antworte einfach trotzdem mal:
Also Treffen ist heute um 18.30 am Albplatz in Degerloch, Endstation Zacke. (Man beachte das ich heute diesen Scheißberg mitm Rad hochfahren darf  ) Fahren so ca. 2-3Std glaub ich, das letzte mal war ich zumindest so um 10 wieder zu Hause. Komm ruhig mal, glaub kaum das einer der Alteingesessenen was dagegen hat


----------



## Loulou (21. Januar 2009)

Ok, sofern es von oben trocken bleibt, bin ich dabei. 
Kann man da gut parken? ich kenn mich so gut in Degerloch nicht aus...


----------



## Chisum (21. Januar 2009)

Gut parken kann man entweder im P&R Parkhaus Albstr. oder am Fernsehturm und dann den Rest zum Treffpunkt rollen.
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. Januar 2009)

Schau ja nicht schlecht aus-so dass ich nachher auch dabei bin.
übrigens glaube ich, dass man vielleicht Glück hat und in einer der Wohnstraßen hinter dem Albplatz parken kann.
CU wr


----------



## Chisum (21. Januar 2009)

@Henrik: Schön, wenns bei dir klappt. Übrigens wollen wir immer um 18:30 Uhr starten, nicht um 18:37 Uhr .

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Loulou (21. Januar 2009)

oh, wenns bei mir 18.38 Uhr wegen mangelnder Ortskenntnisse wird, wärs schön, Ihr wartet - voraussichtlich werdet Ihr im Laufe der Tour eh öfter mal warten müssen   - oder mich verirren lassen....
bis denn


----------



## Sickgirl (21. Januar 2009)

Fahre heute leider nicht. Mir ist heute morgen bei voller Fahrt auf Glatteis das Rad wegrutscht und habe ein Bruchladung voll auf Steißbein gemacht. 
Kann nicht richtig sitzen.
Wünsche euch eine Sturzfreie Fahrt
Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Januar 2009)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Fahre heute leider nicht. Mir ist heute morgen bei voller Fahrt auf Glatteis das Rad wegrutscht und habe ein Bruchladung voll auf Steißbein gemacht.
> Kann nicht richtig sitzen.
> Wünsche euch eine Sturzfreie Fahrt
> Gruß
> Ulrike


Schade, dass Du nicht dabei sein kannst-vermissen Dich schon. Wünsch auf jeden Fall gute Genesung.

Im übrigen möchte ich feststellen - um "37" war ich noch nie da-schaffe es immer innerhalb eines 5 min Zeitfensters - auf jeden Fall war der große Zeiger der Uhr an der Haltestelle nie nach "35", wenn ich kam!!! - und oft auch nicht nach "30".
Ansonsten viel Spass am WE
cu wr


----------



## Loulou (27. Januar 2009)

Wenn niemand sein Veto einlegt, wär ich morgen gern wieder dabei....Ihr fahrt doch, oder?
( einen Inbus hab ich dann auch dabei, Schnellspanner geht nicht, dank unüblichem Durchmesser von Storck)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (27. Januar 2009)

*Ich wäre damit nicht einverstanden* - wenn es morgen regnet oder sonst irgendwie garstiges Wetter gibt.

Theo


----------



## Chisum (28. Januar 2009)

Loulou schrieb:


> ....Ihr fahrt doch, oder?


 
Ja, bis später.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## radi01 (28. Januar 2009)

ich bin dabei

bis dann

martin


----------



## Sickgirl (28. Januar 2009)

Mich hat eine Magendarmgrippe erwischt, wieder nix mit biken


----------



## camper69 (28. Januar 2009)

..ich werde auch mal wieder von der Partie sein...


----------



## Dude5882 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich komme auch 

@Ulrike: Gute Besserung Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopp (28. Januar 2009)

Bin auch dabei, bis später!


----------



## Dude5882 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich dreh am Rad...stehe abfahrbereit in der Garage um das Bike zu holen und... Plattfuß hinten!! Leider habe ich so keine Chance, noch die passende Bahn zu bekommen. Darum heißt es mal wieder: viel Spaß Euch, aber heute ohne mich :-(

VG Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Januar 2009)

Alle noch gesund und heil heimgekommen gestern - wüsste noch gar nicht, dass Forststraßenbiken sooo gefährlich ist!


----------



## Hopp (30. Januar 2009)

Also ich habs noch mit Ach und Krach nach Hause geschafft. 

Am schönsten war übrigens der Hattrick! Vor mir Rumms, ich selber Rumms, hinter mir Rumms....


----------



## Dude5882 (30. Januar 2009)

Klingt ja nach einer aufregenden Ausfahrt! Hoffentlich nix Ernsthaftes passiert?!


----------



## radi01 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle Gestürzten,

geht´s euch allen gut?
Keine ernsthaften Verletzungen?
Merke:Alles was nicht unmittelbar zum Tod führt härtet ab!!!

Ich bin zwar ( ausnahmsweise!!) nicht vom Rad gefallen, genieße aber trotzdem meinen Wellnessurlaub hier im schönen Schwarzwald, zwar ohne Bike, aber mit ein wenig Training auf dem Ergometer lässt´s sich hier ganz gut leben.

viel Spass beim biken und fallt mir nicht vom Rad

Gruß
Martin


----------



## vor_mir_rumms (31. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs-was geht so- was und wann fahrt ihr wieder-hab gehört, ihr macht coole Sachen und so.
Fahrt ihr auch bei dem Wetter?


----------



## Loulou (31. Januar 2009)

Mein Bein hat sich nun durch alle blau-rot- violett Schattierungen gearbeitet und ist heute wieder schmerzfrei- also kanns wieder losgehen (mehr Trail, weniger Forstweg ?!)


----------



## StevenSch (1. Februar 2009)

Hm, ich dachte immer ich bin der einzige der ständig vom Rad plumpst.
Dnn kann ich ich bald wieder mit einsteigen.
Gruß Steven


----------



## vor_mir_rumms (3. Februar 2009)

und Jungs was geht-fahrt ihr morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich melde mich hiermit für das fröhliche Eisrutschen heute Abend an.


Martin


----------



## supercollider (4. Februar 2009)

nach längerer pause (verletzung, grippe, arbeit) bin ich heute endlich auch mal wieder dabei.

sandro


----------



## Hopp (4. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich glaub ich komm heute nich, bin die ganze Woche schon total verrotzt  Nene, legt euch ruhig mal ohne mich auf die Schnauze!


----------



## Loulou (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei, damit die Mädelquote stimmt-Ulrike, unterstützt Du mich ?


----------



## Dude5882 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich komme heute definitiv auch.


----------



## vor_mir_rumms (4. Februar 2009)

na da ham wohl welche die Hosen voll!?! - kann ja ein paar Windeln mitbringen - dann sitzts sich wenigstens etwas weicher ab.


----------



## Chisum (4. Februar 2009)

vor_mir_rumms schrieb:


> - kann ja ein paar Windeln mitbringen -


 
Bessere Scherze würden schon reichen.

@Rest: Sage heute wegen einer privaten Feierlichkeit ab. Viel Spaß aber!

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. Februar 2009)

ich hab auch ne gute Ausrede-habe heute noch ein paar Besprechungen, Sitzungen, an denen ich teilnehmen muss (Gottseidank)

Grüße und viel Spass (Hals- und Beinbruch)
Henrik


----------



## supercollider (4. Februar 2009)

Gerade gemerkt dass ich wohl am WE eine Speiche im Hinterrad erledigt habe. Muß heute leider wieder passen. 

sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (5. Februar 2009)

vor_mir_rumms schrieb:


> na da ham wohl welche die Hosen voll!?! - kann ja ein paar Windeln mitbringen - dann sitzts sich wenigstens etwas weicher ab.



so viel zum Thema.
Wo warst DU???

War ne schöne Runde, wenn auch mein Ellenbogen etwas gelitten hat.
Tja, Wasser ist eben doch hart, wenn´s gefroren ist.

VG
Martin


----------



## Hopp (5. Februar 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> War ne schöne Runde, wenn auch mein Ellenbogen etwas gelitten hat.
> Tja, Wasser ist eben doch hart, wenn´s gefroren ist.


 
Ok, also war alles beim Alten wie es aussieht?!  Ich hoff mal ausser nem lädierten Ellenbogen ist alles heil geblieben bei euch! 

Gruß Olli


----------



## Dude5882 (5. Februar 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> so viel zum Thema.
> Wo warst DU???
> 
> War ne schöne Runde, wenn auch mein Ellenbogen etwas gelitten hat.
> ...



Jo, hoffe mal, dass sich die Nachwirkungen in Grenzen halten. Schöne Runde war's, da muss ich zustimmen. Auch wenn mir der Orientierungssinn zeitweise völlig abhanden gekommen ist (aber ich weiß, ich war nicht allein  ).

@ Sandro: Da Du inzwischen doch häufiger mitfährst, wäre es viell. an der Zeit Nummern auszutauschen um kurzfristig noch begründet(!!!) absagen zu können. (Das gilt im übrigen auch noch für andere  ).
Wir haben gestern ca. eine Viertelstunde gewartet, ob Du noch aufkreuzst.


----------



## supercollider (5. Februar 2009)

@ingmar: Absolut. Ich jag gleich mal ne PN raus. Martin, Henrik, Stefan schick ich meine Nummer auch gleich mal. Ihr müsst mir halt auch eure schicken, sonst hilft's bei meinem nächsten ausfall auch nicht viel... ;-)


----------



## camper69 (6. Februar 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Jo, hoffe mal, dass sich die Nachwirkungen in Grenzen halten. Schöne Runde war's, da muss ich zustimmen. Auch wenn mir der Orientierungssinn zeitweise völlig abhanden gekommen ist (aber ich weiß, ich war nicht allein  ).
> 
> @ Sandro: Da Du inzwischen doch häufiger mitfährst, wäre es viell. an der Zeit Nummern auszutauschen um kurzfristig noch begründet(!!!) absagen zu können. (Das gilt im übrigen auch noch für andere  ).
> Wir haben gestern ca. eine Viertelstunde gewartet, ob Du noch aufkreuzst.




Moin,

in der Tat, die Witze waren auch schon besser hier.

Ich melde mich an dem jeweiligem Mittwoch immer an. Wenn ihr nichts hört von mir, dann nehme ich nicht teil. Für den Fall, dass ich zusage und spontan nicht kann, hab ich die eine oder andere Telefonummer wo ich mich dann noch melden werde.  O.K.

Roll on

Beste Grüße

Matthias

...by the way--- wie sieht es mit einer Ski-Ausfahrt an einem Wochenendtag aus? Gibt doch bestimmt einige Ski-Fahrer unter euch und bilden bei den Wetteraussichten für das kommende Wochenende eine gute Alternative.  Henrik hat dafür u.a. den Südschwarzwald mal ins Spiel gebracht...die Schneetage sind ja bald schon wieder gezählt .....


----------



## Dude5882 (6. Februar 2009)

camper69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> in der Tat, die Witze waren auch schon besser hier.
> 
> ...



Oh ich glaube, hier trat ein Missverständnis auf: Auf Dich war das meinerseits nicht angespielt. Insgesamt klappt's momentan ja auch super mit dem Treff. Im aktuellen Fall war es eben nur so, dass Sandro zugesagt hat, die Absage im Forum aber keiner mehr gelesen hat;  Und im Gegensatz zu Dir hatte er eben von keinem von uns die Nummer. 





Dude5882 schrieb:


> (*DAS* gilt im übrigen auch noch für andere  )


 Ein Vorwurf war das nicht. Und die Welt ist davon auch nicht untergegangen. 

@ SKi fahren: ich bin morgen im Oberjoch/Allgäu. Über einen Kumpel komme ich da günstig mit dem Bus mit. Das Wetter wird allerdings dort nicht berauschend. Anfangs Sonne, später Schneefall. 

Allerbeste Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Februar 2009)

Skifahren ist ne gute Idee - war grade, nachdem ich in Freiburg zu tun hatte, anschließend Powdern, Treeskiing und Buckelpiste fahren
Hat echt Spass gemacht

Beste Grüße an Alle und gute Besserung für die Gestürzten.

Henrik


----------



## Hopp (11. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Mittwochsfahrer, wie schauts heute mir radeln aus? Also ich wär dabei


----------



## Loulou (11. Februar 2009)

ich kann heute leider nicht.

Und dann hätt ich noch eine Frage...: Ab März kann ich erst um 19 Uhr in Degerloch sein, wäre es, zumindest ab und zu , ok für Euch dann zu starten? Ich fänds klasse, denn die Touren sind einfach nur schön!


----------



## radi01 (11. Februar 2009)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## supercollider (11. Februar 2009)

zu viel zu tun. bin heute nicht dabei.


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. Februar 2009)

Leider bin ich auch nicht dabei - hoffentlich reisst da nix ein
Euch viel Spass
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich komme heute. Bis später!


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Februar 2009)

Ein fröhliches Hallo an Alle:

nachdem nun schon ein paarmal über ein gemeinsames Skifahren und auch ein Grillen im Schnee gesprochen wurde - aber alleine durch "man müsste mal" nix wirklich gemacht wird, würde ich das Ganze gerne mal ein bichen konkretisieren.

Wie siehts denn nun mal an einem der nächsten WE mal mit einem Ausflug mit dem Skiexpress ins Allgäu  aus - oder als Alternative ein WE im Münstertal-Schwarzwald-ganz im Süden unten gibts auch gute Skipisten. Und da könnte man bei mir wohnen, je nachdem wieviel es werden.

Und natürlich auch - schön wäre das gemeinsame Grillen mit Martins Würsten.
Würde mich nun über zahlreiche Meldungen freuen.
So-nachher geh ich mal die Loipen in Stuttgart testen-wenn man mal so nen Winter hier hat und dann auch noch so ein Angebot in der Großstadt.

Grüßle und ein schönes Wochenende.
Henrik


----------



## camper69 (15. Februar 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Ein fröhliches Hallo an Alle:
> 
> nachdem nun schon ein paarmal über ein gemeinsames Skifahren und auch ein Grillen im Schnee gesprochen wurde - aber alleine durch "man müsste mal" nix wirklich gemacht wird, würde ich das Ganze gerne mal ein bichen konkretisieren.
> 
> ...



Hey Henrik,

guter Vorstoß und toll, dass du es anbietest, bei dir übernachten zu können.
Ich wäre an einer der nächsten Wochenenden dabei.....von mir aus auch schon das kommende...

gerne in den Südschwarzwald

VG

Matthias


----------



## Hopp (16. Februar 2009)

Also kommendes We bin ich zu Hause (Hörret Leute, et is Karnevall!  ) und Skifahren kann ich leider leider auch nicht...  Für Grillen bin ich aber immer zu haben, von mir aus auch sehr gerne unter der Woche nachm Radln oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

das mit der Skiausfahrt ist ne tolle Sache, nur bin ich die nächsten 3 Wochenenden ausgebucht.
Aber das Grillen könnte man ja im Zuge des RBT Mittwoch stattfinden lassen, die Würste habe ich noch!!!
Meinetwegen kommenden Mittwoch.Wir nehmen einfach jeder eine Päcken Holz ins Gepäck; trockenes Holz hab ich auf dem Lager, und steuern den nächsten öffenlichen Grillplatz an.

Wer dafür ist, hebt die Hand  

vg
Martin.


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Februar 2009)

Das Angebot hört sich ja sehr verlockend an! Bei mir sieht es aber in nächster Zei leider auch düster aus..  Mitte dieser Woche fahre ich das erste mal zum Karneval nach Köln. Die Wochen danach bin ich mit der Fertigstellung meiner aktuellen Studienarbeit beschäftigt. 

Auch finanziell reißen der gebuchte Skiurlaub und der hoffentlich baldige Umzug in die schöne Landeshauptstadt Löcher in den Geldbeutel. Aber dafür wird's dann für mich wesentlich unkomplizierter bei den zukünftigen Bikeausfahrten sowohl Mittwochs als auch am WE.  Ohne Umzug wäre für mich eine weitere Teilnahme an den RBT-Ausfahrten auch kaum zu realisieren..

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hopp (17. Februar 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Wer dafür ist, hebt die Hand


 
jo hier mal Handheb!!

Aber mit morgen Grillen wird wohl nix bei dem Kackwetter gell?!  Anstatt Holz fürs Grillen würde ich sogar ne Tüte Holzkohle beisteuern. Bei Holz stinken die Klamotten immer so und meine Offroadklamotten werden normal nicht gewaschen, der Dreck fällt schließlich alleine ab wenn er trocken ist


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Februar 2009)

ich glaube, morgen wird das mit dem Snow beim BBQ wohl nix - aber auf jeden Fall kann ich morgen nicht - muss Vfb gucken.

Skifahren am WE wäre schön, hat ja jetzt richtig was in den Bergen-sollte sich aber noch ein bischen beruhigen Wettertechnisch und vielleicht noch der ein oder andere fürs WE finden. Zumindest fürn Schwarzwald sind die Kosten überschaubar-Fahrtkosten teilen sich etwas, Unterkunft für umme und der Tagespass um die 20 .

Also eifrig handheben Freunde.

Grüße vom weissen rausch


----------



## supercollider (17. Februar 2009)

Morgen bekommt der VFB bei mir auch den Vorzug. Unser Mario ballert den Gazpromschergen zwei oder drei Kisten rein und dann wird das ein schöner Abend... 

Für Aktivität im Schnee bin ich eigentlich immer zu haben, aber da ich die letzten drei Wochenenden bereits unterwegs war, muss ich diesmal passen. Sonst verkauft meine Freundin irgendwann mein Brett heimlich auf ebay.

sandro


----------



## trucker (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Henrik,

sher initiativ schreitest du einer Sache entgegen: dem Snow-BBQ. Löblich. Beim letztjährigen Grillfest war ich der einzige Teilnehmer... Trotz Snow-BBQ-Barometer (vielleicht erinnert sich der ein oder andere).

Dein Traum vom Biken im Tiefschnee habe ich am vergangenen Sonntag mit 8 weiteren "Winterharten"  realisiert. Dazu schau dir mal die Bilder unter folgendem Link an: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/14378

Gruß
Theo


----------



## beat (17. Februar 2009)

trucker schrieb:


> ... Dein Traum vom Biken im Tiefschnee habe ich am vergangenen Sonntag mit 8 weiteren "Winterharten"  realisiert. Dazu schau dir mal die Bilder unter folgendem Link an: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/14378
> 
> Gruß
> Theo



Yeah!!  Das ist der Trucker wie ich ihn kenne! 
Und der Rest der Mannschaft sieht auch höchst verdächtig aus. 
Ich wette, es stand kein geringerer als der Herr Alböhi hinter der Linse, stimmt's? 

Zur ungefähr gleichen Zeit stand ich übrigens hier:



Und so war ich dorthin gekommen:




Gruß an den Albtrauf von den Gipfeln der Landeshauptstadt!

Ach, und Theo: Wäre es nicht langsam mal Zeit die Ortsangabe in Deinem Profil zu aktualisieren?


----------



## Dude5882 (18. Februar 2009)

trucker schrieb:


> Hallo Henrik,
> 
> sher initiativ schreitest du einer Sache entgegen: dem Snow-BBQ. Löblich. Beim letztjährigen Grillfest war ich der einzige Teilnehmer... Trotz Snow-BBQ-Barometer (vielleicht erinnert sich der ein oder andere).
> 
> ...



 Ist das Alex, der wieder fit ist?? Sehr schön!


----------



## Hopp (18. Februar 2009)

Hi folks, 
ich bin heute nicht dabei. Krass das heute auf einmal doch so schönes Wetter ist  Gebt Kette!

Achja, aufm Birkenkopf war ich die Tage jetzt auch nochmal und hab ein bisschen gefotet. Schön, nicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (18. Februar 2009)

Kommt heute Abend jemand???

wenn sich jemand anmeldet, bin ich dabei,wenn nicht, dann nicht

VG
Martin


----------



## Sickgirl (18. Februar 2009)

Mir ist das heute zu glatt. Der ganze Schneematsch ist jetzt tiefgefroren und ich find es zu Fuß schon nicht ganz ohne
Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## radi01 (18. Februar 2009)

Wenn niemand kommt, geh ich eben relaxen in die Böblinger Mineraltherme.
Wenn jemand mitmöchte, ich schau um 18.00h noch einmal ins Forum.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Loulou (18. Februar 2009)

Ausklingnde Erkältung und der böse Untergrund lassen mich auch zu Hause bleiben....


----------



## trucker (18. Februar 2009)

Hey Guys,

etwa gegen 21:05 gab SWR1 eine Verkehrswarnung heraus: Achtung Achtung, Fahrradfahrer auf der B14 am Schattenring... Ich dachte nur.. Heute ist Mittwoch und ab und an bewegt man sich auch in der Richtung. Bitte Anonymer Kommentar von demjenigen der hier den RBT aus dem Wald auf die Straße verlegen wollte



beat schrieb:


> Ach, und Theo: Wäre es nicht langsam mal Zeit die Ortsangabe in Deinem Profil zu aktualisieren?



Du hast recht! Ich schlimmer ich


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Februar 2009)

trucker schrieb:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> etwa gegen 21:05 gab SWR1 eine Verkehrswarnung heraus: Achtung Achtung, Fahrradfahrer auf der B14 am Schattenring... Ich dachte nur.. Heute ist Mittwoch und ab und an bewegt man sich auch in der Richtung. Bitte Anonymer Kommentar von demjenigen der hier den RBT aus dem Wald auf die Straße verlegen wollte
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (19. Februar 2009)

trucker schrieb:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> etwa gegen 21:05 gab SWR1 eine Verkehrswarnung heraus: Achtung Achtung, Fahrradfahrer auf der B14 am Schattenring... Ich dachte nur.. Heute ist Mittwoch und ab und an bewegt man sich auch in der Richtung. Bitte Anonymer Kommentar von demjenigen der hier den RBT aus dem Wald auf die Straße verlegen wollte
> 
> ...


----------



## Loulou (24. Februar 2009)

Fahrt Ihr morgen? oder ist das alles nun zu matschig/eisig/ekelig?
wie siehts denn aus mit ab und zu mal um 19 uhr starten?


----------



## Hopp (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich wär morgen auf jeden Fall dabei, hab endlich meine Funzel bekommen, muss die unbedingt austesten. 19.00Uhr ginge bei mir auch, lieber ist mir aber 18.30 wenn es sich einrichten lässt!

Gruß Olli


----------



## Loulou (25. Februar 2009)

Heute ist 18.30 Uhr kein Problem. 
Ab März kann ich eben leider erst um 19 Uhr in Degerloch sein- daher die Frage, ob es eventuell ab und zu ok wär, dann erst zu starten. 
Ich frag dann einfach wenns soweit ist nochmal , da esja ohnehin nicht immer klappt.


----------



## supercollider (25. Februar 2009)

also ich wäre dabei, wenn die eisbahnen da oben inzwischen weggetaut sind. am WE war fahren fast unmöglich da oben.

gruß
sandro


----------



## radi01 (25. Februar 2009)

ich wär auch dabei, beim fröhlichen Rutschen!!  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## vor_mir_rumms (25. Februar 2009)

ja sind sie denn weggetaut - sollte man schon vorher wissen, nicht dass in der Dunkelheit was zu Bruch geht - wer macht den Scout? Freiwilliger vor


----------



## StevenSch (25. Februar 2009)

Hi, war gestern am/um dem Bärensee laufen. Bis auf 100m war alles vereist und glitschig.
Grüßle


----------



## Dude5882 (25. Februar 2009)

StevenSch schrieb:


> Hi, war gestern am/um dem Bärensee laufen. Bis auf 100m war alles vereist und glitschig.
> Grüßle



Danke für die Info... dann spare ich mir heute die realtiv weite Anfahrt. Auch wenn das Wetter heute mal zur Abwechslung mal wieder richtig gut aussieht. Viel Spaß und Glück den Mutigen heute Abend!

Und nun noch was in eigener Sache:

Hat jemand zufällig (ab März/April/Mai) ein Zimmer in Stuttgart (einigermaßen in Zentrumsnähe)  frei oder kennt jemanden, auf den das zutrifft? Befinde mich gerade auf der Suche. 

VG Ingmar


----------



## Loulou (25. Februar 2009)

An irgendwelchen Gewässern würd ich grad auch nicht fahren...
vielleicht sollten wir uns mal wieder Richtung Esslingen orientieren (wie die TOur vor 5 Wochen)- man müsste nur diese Wanderabfahrt mit den querliegenden Bäumen irgendwie umfahren...was sagen die Ortskundigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (25. Februar 2009)

Hm. Wenn die Waldwege nach wie vor vereist sind würde ich von der Runde wohl auch Abstand nehmen. Trotz des genialen Wetters.


----------



## vor_mir_rumms (25. Februar 2009)

Nun steh ich hier, ich armer Tor - und bin so klug als wie zuvor - kommt denn nun wer oder wie oder wo oder was? Sollten wirklich einen Scout schicken.


----------



## Hopp (25. Februar 2009)

Also mit mir zähl ich schon 3 die dabei sind. Ob Eis oder nicht ist mir eigentlich Latte, will auf jeden Fall fahren!


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich fahr jetzt dann mal durch den Wald heim und schau mal wie`s da ist.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. Februar 2009)

Waldwegezustandsbericht:
Auf Forststraßen an Stellen, an denen reger Verkehr und oderhäufig  Schatten herrscht, liegt schon noch festgetretener Schnee, oft in Verbindung mit auftauendem Eis, das ergibt meist eine Schulzschneeschicht - nicht ganz so extrem glatt wie vor kurzem, teilweise griffig. Trails sind an vielen Stellen frei, wenn sie nicht so häufig befahren werden. Also ich halte es gerade für fahrbar - die Frage ist nur, was passiert nachher, wie wirds in der Nacht mit den Temperaturen. Wenn sie auf knapp unter 0° sinken, wirds sehr glatt. Aber ich hoffe mal - nicht so schnell und werde nach langer Bike-abstinenz mal wieder vorbeischauen.
Kann Euch ja nicht orientierungslos durch den Wald irren lassen.

CU Weisser Rausch


----------



## Hopp (26. Februar 2009)

Also an alle Zurückgebliebenen, so glatt wars gestern nich, auf dem Eis lag Schnee und der bot eigentlich recht guten Grip. Langgemacht hat sich gestern auch keiner. So, jetzt dürft ihr euch ein schlechtes Gewissen einreden.


----------



## radi01 (26. Februar 2009)

War ne gute Runde mit schönen Rampen, mir brennt heut noch der Oberschenkel.
Henrik hat uns weitgehend auf unvereisten Trails durch den Wald gelotst(danke Henrik), nur auf den Hauptwegen war es etwas vereist, aber durchaus fahrbar.
Die Nichtdagewesenen haben devinitiv etwas vepasst!!
Hoffe, dass die Teilnahme mit zunehmend besserem Wetter auch zunimmt.

in diesem Sinne
Good Byek


----------



## Hopp (26. Februar 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> War ne gute Runde mit schönen Rampen, mir brennt heut noch der Oberschenkel.


Jo du bist ja auch die Härte, strampelst einfach den ganzen Hang da hoch und erzählst oben irgendwas von "schöner schöner Berg" und so. Und ich frag mich nur, was quatscht der da??!


----------



## Loulou (26. Februar 2009)

mhm, schöner Berg, runter ja, hoch... aber gut wars!Die Trails oberklasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Februar 2009)

da stoss ich doch ins gleiche Horn - schöne Runde gestern - vor allem alles heil geblieben und dann noch ein krönender Abschluss beim Fussball-schöner Erfolg für den deutschen Sport.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## radi01 (4. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin heute abend leider nicht dabei.  
Allen die bei diesen optimalen Wetterbedingungen biken dürfen, wünsche ich eine schöne und sturzfreie Abendrunde.

Good Byek
Martin


----------



## Loulou (4. März 2009)

ich kann leider auch nicht


----------



## Chisum (4. März 2009)

Will heute mal wieder einsteigen ins Rennen um den

RBT-Mitarbeiter des Monats.

Nachdem Martin heute abgesagt hat, habe ich ja vielleicht wieder eine Chance, die letzten Monate war er ja der unangefochtene Sieger, trotz hartem Kampf mit Henrik, Hopp und Loulou.

CU Stefan


----------



## supercollider (4. März 2009)

Bei mir sieht's auch gut aus. Ich glaube ich bin dabei. Heute wirklich!

Gruß
Sandro


----------



## Hopp (4. März 2009)

Boah ne, bei dem Scheißwetter bleib ich natürlich lieber zu Hause! Ich setz mich auf die Couch und besauf mich  

Schade das du nicht kommst Martin, heute wär ne gute Grillpossibility gewesen finde ich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hostprayer (4. März 2009)

Hallo,

bin seit ein paar Wochen wieder in Stuggi und suche dringend Anschluss zum biken, wann trefft ihr euch denn momentan, sicher nicht um 18:30 Uhr wie auf der ersten Seite steht, oder? Würd mich freuen, wenn ich diese oder spätestens nächste Woche dazustoßen könnte.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Dude5882 (4. März 2009)

Hostprayer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin seit ein paar Wochen wieder in Stuggi und suche dringend Anschluss zum biken, wann trefft ihr euch denn momentan, sicher nicht um 18:30 Uhr wie auf der ersten Seite steht, oder? Würd mich freuen, wenn ich diese oder spätestens nächste Woche dazustoßen könnte.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Klar, doch 18:30 Uhr. Ist 'ne Feierabendrunde. Vorher sind alle am arbeiten. Ich stoße heute im Übrigen auch mal wieder zu. 

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Hostprayer (4. März 2009)

Ja cool, hört sich gut an, dann noch die Frage, ob mir für heute abend jmd. ein Stecklicht ausleihen könnte, meine liegen irgendwo in meinem Umzugschaos, aber nicht hier in der kleinen Studi-Bude... Oder gibt's genügend Licht und ich kann mich einfach wo dranhängen?

Gruß Frank


----------



## vor_mir_rumms (4. März 2009)

So - jetzt wo Eis und Schnee aus dem Wald raus sind, trauen sich die leute wieder aus den Buden. Scheint ja wieder ein bischen was zu gehen heute.


----------



## supercollider (4. März 2009)

Ohne eigenes licht wird's ein bisserl duster auf den trails und dranhängen ist da ja auch nicht so ohne weiteres drin. Ne gute lampe sollte es schon sein.

gruß
sandro


----------



## Hopp (4. März 2009)

Jo ich kann dir mein "Flutlicht" mitbringen, damit bin ich bis vor einer Woche auch immer rumgefahren  ABER OBACHT, direktes Anleuchten von Personen und Tieren hat die Konsequenz von sofortigen Netzhautschädigungen und Schnee schmilzt auch auf 5m Entfernung noch!!! 

Im Ernst, soll ichs mitbringen?! Bringt zwar nicht viel aber ich habs auch überlebt


----------



## Sickgirl (4. März 2009)

Ich bin leider erkältet mit einem echt üblen Husten, bleib dann lieber zuhause

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Hostprayer (4. März 2009)

Joah, wäre nett, ich wühl die Woche dann mal alle Umzugsberge um meine Lampe mitzubringen. Also dann bis später, freu mich drauf.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Hopp (5. März 2009)

Joa war doch gestern ne ganz schicke Runde oder?! Von Haustür zu Haustür genau 50km


----------



## Hostprayer (5. März 2009)

Hey,

also ich bin super zufrieden, hab mir jetzt auch glei ein Lämple bestellt und freu mich schon auf nächste Woche.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (5. März 2009)

Jau, war mal wieder eine schöne Runde!! War dann daheim auch angenehm platt..


----------



## supercollider (5. März 2009)

hat alles gepasst, genau richtig zur zweiten halbzeit von leverkusen - bayern heimgekommen! ;-)


----------



## radi01 (6. März 2009)

vor_mir_rumms schrieb:


> So - jetzt wo Eis und Schnee aus dem Wald raus sind, trauen sich die leute wieder aus den Buden. Scheint ja wieder ein bischen was zu gehen heute.



War er auch da , oder war es nur wieder heisse Luft in Form von 
( witzigen) Sprüchen 

Good byek
martin


----------



## Chisum (6. März 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> War er auch da , oder war es nur wieder heisse Luft in Form von
> ( witzigen) Sprüchen
> 
> Good byek
> martin


 

Nein, er blieb ein Phantom.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. März 2009)

nun könnte man ja ein RBT - Snow BBQ machen. Wie schauts mit den Würsten aus Martin?

Und wie schauts mit den Ambitionen RBT goes skiing aus?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Chisum (6. März 2009)

Man könnte nicht nur, sondern müsste vielleicht sogar mal was festlegen, sonst ist das mit dem Schnee eh vorbei. Also zum Snow-BBQ: Wie wäre es morgen um 13 Uhr, Martin wollte wohl sowieso fahren, da kann er doch die Würste mitnehmen, oder, Martin? Treffpunkt egal.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. März 2009)

Als Mittagessen - mit vorherigem Biken oder wie ists gedacht?


----------



## Hopp (6. März 2009)

Bin dieses WE nicht da, schade!


----------



## Chisum (6. März 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Als Mittagessen - mit vorherigem Biken oder wie ists gedacht?


 
Erst biken, dann Essen. Sonst komm ich nicht mehr aufs Rad.
VG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hostprayer (6. März 2009)

Nette Idee, bin leider nicht da dieses WE, aber für Snow-BBQ müsst ihr euch echt beeilen, ich seh nämlich fast nur noch Schneematsch 

Gruß Frank


----------



## radi01 (6. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

das mit dem Grillen ist eine super Idee, nur wenn ich die Würste auftaue müssen sie gegrillt werden!!!
Wenn ich aber aus dem Fenster schaue, sehe ich keinen Schnee, sondern nur Regen!!! 
Ich würde mal vorschlagen, dass wir auf beständigen Schnee warten, oder bei schönem  warmen Wetter grillen.
Wenn jetzt aber die Nachfrage morgen so groß wäre, dass unbedingt gegrillt werden sollte wäre ich natürlich dabei. ( bin ja kein Weichei  )
Dann müsste ich aber wissen wieviel Hungrige mitkommen, wegen Würste auftauen. 

Good Byek
Martin


----------



## Chisum (6. März 2009)

Ja Martin, aus deinen Worten spricht Weisheit. Der Regen nervt. Lass die Würstchen erst mal in der Truhe, das Fleischvergiftungsrisiko wird sich dadurch auch nicht mehr dramatisch erhöhen. Wenn sich das Wetter bessert, können wir immer noch was wegen Biken ausmachen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. März 2009)

Also heute früh wars hier oben weiß. Aber ich fürchte, laut Wetterbericht gibts auch morgen Niederschläge - eher Regen, so dass bei nem BBQ keine rechte Freude aufkommt - und es soll ja Freude machen. Besser wir verschiebens.

Aber fürs Skifahren ists gut, denn etwas höher schneits. Deshalb-wie schauts an einem der nächsten WE aus mit skifahren. Ich hab auf jeden Fall Lust.
grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (6. März 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Also heute früh wars hier oben weiß. Aber ich fürchte, laut Wetterbericht gibts auch morgen Niederschläge - eher Regen, so dass bei nem BBQ keine rechte Freude aufkommt - und es soll ja Freude machen. Besser wir verschiebens.
> 
> Aber fürs Skifahren ists gut, denn etwas höher schneits. Deshalb-wie schauts an einem der nächsten WE aus mit skifahren. Ich hab auf jeden Fall Lust.
> grüße Henrik



Hi Henrik,

auch wenn es bei mir wegen baldigem Skiurlaub und akutem Zeitmangel mit Skifahren nicht klappt, will ich mich wenigstens auf Deine Anfrage in die Runde gemeldet haben.

Schönes WE allen,
Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (6. März 2009)

Fall´s sich das Wetter bis morgen Vormittag bessern sollte, könnte man ja eine Runde wagen.
Wer Lust hat einfach Vorschläge unterbreiten, zeitmässig bin ich flexibel, für´s biken lass ich ( fast ) alles stehen und liegen!!!!

Ich schau nachher, bzw. morgen früh noch mal ins Forum.
bis dann, man sieht sich (wir sind ja nicht blind )


Good Byek
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (7. März 2009)

Wetter ist ja net so schlecht, aber für mich ist heute leider kein Sport angesagt, wie schon die ganze Woche. Hab ein leichtes Kratzen im hals und will nicht riskieren, krank zu werden. Vielleicht ists ja morgen wieder weg und es geht ne Tour mit Langlaufski.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## vor_mir_rumms (9. März 2009)

Chisum schrieb:


> Nein, er blieb ein Phantom.
> 
> Ich halts da lieber wie "Weissbier Waldi"
> 
> Grüße an die "Fahrenden"


----------



## radi01 (9. März 2009)

vor_mir_rumms schrieb:


> Chisum schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nein, er blieb ein Phantom.
> ...


----------



## supercollider (10. März 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Wer um alles in der Welt ist "Weissbier Waldi"



Weissbier Waldi ist Waldemar Hartmann. Den Spitznamen hat er nach dem legendären Außraster von Rudi Völler im Anschluss an ein unansehnlichen Länderspiel bekommen. Übertragen heißt das: locker mit drei Weizenbier im Kopp im Sessel sitzen und die Sportler kritisieren... ;-)

Das spaßige Interview gibts nach wie vor bei YouTube
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDnn6aT8wYg"]YouTube - Rudi VÃ¶llers Situationsverlust[/ame]

gruß
sandro


----------



## camper69 (10. März 2009)

supercollider schrieb:


> Weissbier Waldi ist Waldemar Hartmann. Den Spitznamen hat er nach dem legendären Außraster von Rudi Völler im Anschluss an ein unansehnlichen Länderspiel bekommen. Übertragen heißt das: locker mit drei Weizenbier im Kopp im Sessel sitzen und die Sportler kritisieren... ;-)
> 
> Das spaßige Interview gibts nach wie vor bei YouTube
> YouTube - Rudi VÃ¶llers Situationsverlust
> ...



....Waldi Hartmann....die witzige InterlektsBestie....
nah jetzt wird mir auch klar, wie die originellen Kommentare von unserem Rums-Phantom zustande kommen..


----------



## vor_mir_rumms (10. März 2009)

Genau - wie sagte Tante Käthe: "ihr sitzt hier schön im Warmen und habt inzwischen drei Weissbier intus." Deshalb "Weissbier Waldi"

- und wie sagte er andernorts: "Na ih red blos drüber"


----------



## trucker (10. März 2009)

vor_mir_rumms schrieb:


> Deshalb "Weissbier Waldi"



der größte feind des menschen wohl,
ist und bleibt der alkohol.

doch in der bibel steht geschrieben,
du solst auch deine feinde lieben!

prost


----------



## Hopp (11. März 2009)

So, schön, es schifft nicht, dann meld ich mich mal für heute an!


----------



## supercollider (11. März 2009)

"Schön" würde ich im Zusammenhang mit dem Wetter nicht gebrauchen, aber schiffen tut es in der Tat nicht (gerade). Hebe also auch mal, unter Vorbehalt, meine Hand für heute Abend.


----------



## radi01 (11. März 2009)

Hopp schrieb:


> So, schön, es schifft nicht, dann meld ich mich mal für heute an!




Wie, es schifft nicht???
Hier schon, deshalb melde ich mich auch gleich mal ab,denn ich war beim Friseur und möchte meine schöne Dauerwelle nicht gleich wieder ruinieren!!!

An alle die fahren, viel Spass und fallt mir nicht vom Rad!!

Good Byek
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (11. März 2009)

Hi Martin - bist Du jetzt auch unter die Weissbierkonsumenten gegangen und hast getrübte Wahrnehmungen. Hier scheint die Sonne (oder wo steckst Du?).
Aber mir gehts leider auch nicht so-noch bischen erkältet, was einen aber nicht vom Arbeiten abhält - vom Sporteln aber schon - und ich will doch an den Arlberg am WE!!!

Immer wieder schön - das Interview mit Rudi - da fragt man sich echt, wer 3 Weissbiere gezischt hat, denn das Spiel vorher auf dieser nordischen Insel bei ein paar Schafzüchtern war echt Schmerzensgeldpflichtig. Gott sei Dank ist uns aber Österreichs Schmach erspart geblieben.

Hierzu wohl gesprochen Theo - drum lasst uns den feind vernichten, bevor er bei anderen Schaden anrichten kann!


----------



## supercollider (11. März 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Wie, es schifft nicht???
> Hier schon, deshalb melde ich mich auch gleich mal ab,denn ich war beim Friseur und möchte meine schöne Dauerwelle nicht gleich wieder ruinieren!!!



Ach dann warst du das der mir heute in der Stadt begegnet ist. Habe dich mit der Dauerwelle gar nicht erkannt...


----------



## Loulou (11. März 2009)

Ich hatte das seltene Vergnügen den Wald heute vormittag bei Tageslicht unter die Stollen nehmen zu dürfen- daher ist mein Schlammschlachtpensum für heute voll
Nächste Woche kann ich nicht, hoffe Euch in 2 Wochen wiede beehren zu können 

Ich bin übrigends geblendet- am WE kamen mir beim radeln über die Felder die Fumic Brothers entgegen . Unverkennbar an Pudelmütze und orangenem Bommel. LEIDER hatte ich noch was vor, sonst wär ich umgedreht und hätte sie eingeholt (wär doch sicher ein leichtes gewesen)um mir ein Autogramm geben zu lassen- mh, Chance vertan


----------



## Hopp (11. März 2009)

Weißbier Waldi, Fumic Brothers, wer is dat dann nu scho wieder??


----------



## Hostprayer (11. März 2009)

Also bei mir wird das heute zu 90% au nix, hab morgen die letzte Uniklausur meines Lebens und zu spät mit lernen angefangen, selbst Schuld... Euch viel Spaß und bis nächste Woche.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Dude5882 (11. März 2009)

@ Frank: Na dann mal viel Glück!!

Bei mir wird's heute wegen Zimmerbesichtigung auch nix.. das Wetter ist ja auch recht unbeständig.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Night-Mare (11. März 2009)

Also bisher 1 plus 1 vielleicht... Mehr nicht?


----------



## supercollider (11. März 2009)

Hier fängts (Heslach) gerade wieder an zu schiffen. Ich glaube ich ziehe meine Hand endgültig zurück. Nächste Woche bin ich Snowboarden, von daher sieht man sich erst in 2 Wochen wieder und dann hoffentlich bei schönem Wetter...

Gruß
Sandro


----------



## Night-Mare (11. März 2009)

Bleibt 1

Laut Wettervorhersage und -Radar ist nichts schlimmes mehr für heute zu erwarten...

Jörg, noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loulou (11. März 2009)

Hopp schrieb:


> Weißbier Waldi, Fumic Brothers, wer is dat dann nu scho wieder??



Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wer das war, es stand halt auf Trikot, Hosen und den skurilen Mützen
Mh, WIESO sind die nicht umgedreht und wollten ein Autogramm von mir- wahrscheinlich war ich zu schnell!


----------



## Chisum (11. März 2009)

Ich riskiere es heute mal wieder.

CU Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (11. März 2009)

Ein Ortskundiger! Ok, dann bis gleich...

Jörg.


----------



## Hopp (17. März 2009)

So Kinder, morgen lt. Wetter.de 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Da müssten wir ja wohl ein großes Grüppchen zusammenrotten können oder?!


----------



## Dude5882 (17. März 2009)

Hopp schrieb:


> So Kinder, morgen lt. Wetter.de 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Da müssten wir ja wohl ein großes Grüppchen zusammenrotten können oder?!



Ich kann leider nicht.. habe gleich 2 WG-Besichtigungen. Langsam wird's lästig... Für nächste Woche melde ich mich wegen Skiurlaub gleich mit ab. 

Bis danach,
Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (17. März 2009)

bin morgen zu 99,9% auch dabei.
hatte am Samstag auf der Radbahn einen spektakulären Sturz und kann jetzt kaum meinen Arm heben.
Aber bis morgen ist ja noch über einen Tag Zeit zur Erholung.

Bis Morgen

Good Byek
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (18. März 2009)

Komme heute auch...

Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. März 2009)

Ist ja heute prima Wetter - da freut man sich aufs biken. Ich frag mich nur, ob ich mir zum Einstieg nach langer Bike- und Sportabstinenz schon gleich wieder zum Einstieg den RBT gönnen kann oder ob mich das nicht gleich wieder überfordert (oder zu sehr den Betrieb aufhalte - wie mans nimmt).
Mal sehen, entscheide nachher wie ich mich fühle.

Auf jeden Fall nen Gruß an alle


----------



## radi01 (18. März 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Ist ja heute prima Wetter - da freut man sich aufs biken. Ich frag mich nur, ob ich mir zum Einstieg nach langer Bike- und Sportabstinenz schon gleich wieder zum Einstieg den RBT gönnen kann oder ob mich das nicht gleich wieder überfordert (oder zu sehr den Betrieb aufhalte - wie mans nimmt).
> Mal sehen, entscheide nachher wie ich mich fühle.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall nen Gruß an alle



Keine Sorge Henrik, wir warten auf Dich. 

bis heute Abend

martin


----------



## Hopp (18. März 2009)

Geht auch anders ->


----------



## radi01 (18. März 2009)

Hopp schrieb:


> Geht auch anders ->




Okidoki,

Utensilien bring ich mit!!!
Brauche die sowieso andauernd!


----------



## Hostprayer (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich lieg mit Frühjahrsgrippe flach ...  Dabei wollt ich doch mein neues Lämple ausprobieren. Hoffentlich bis nächste Woche.

Gruß Frank


----------



## camper69 (18. März 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Okidoki,
> 
> Utensilien bring ich mit!!!
> Brauche die sowieso andauernd!



Utensilien..??? meinst du die Würste

bin auf jeden Fall dabei....auch wenn es keine Würste geben sollte....
hauptsache es knallt


----------



## radi01 (18. März 2009)

Falls Bedarf an Würsten besteht, kein Problem .
Bin froh ,wenn ich Die endlich los bin!!! 

Sollte nur wissen wieviel hungrige Biker/innen mitessen wollen.
Also  wer Interesse hat.


----------



## Hopp (18. März 2009)

Also wenn es zur verwurstung kommen sollte, ich wäre nicht abgeneigt!!


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. März 2009)

Also fahren bei der besetzung wär mir zu stressig - da fühl ich mich immer zu sehr unter Druck. Muss erst mal so wieder ne einfache körperliche Grundlage legen und wieder zu kräften kommen - geh erst mal so etwas Sport machen - und war immerhin mit dem rad im Geschäft. Aber wenn ihr anschließend wo Würste braten geht und das nicht zu weit weg ist - könnt ich ja dazustossen.

grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domingo2 (18. März 2009)

Hallo ihr...

ich würde gerne mal zu euch stoßen und mal ne runde mit euch drehen...such nämlich eh paar leute zum biken, da ich erst seit kurzem in stuttgart (bad cannstatt) wohne...

wie sehen bei euch so ausfahrten aus? Höhenmeter? dauer? KM? (natürlich nur so grob übern daumen) ...

wäre nett was von euch zu hören...

grüßle dominik


----------



## Dude5882 (18. März 2009)

Boah.. ich wäre echt lieber biken gegangen und hätte alte D) Würste gegrillt, als mich wieder schon wieder vorstellen zu müssen!


----------



## Hopp (19. März 2009)

Das war gestern doch mal ne schöne entspannte Runde, ich war ausnahmsweise mal nicht total platt als ich nach Hause gekommen bin! 

So und nun zu Sonntag! Für alle die es nicht mitbekommen haben, wir wollen Sonntag mal die Bike/Grillsession starten, am besten auf der schwäbischen Alb, wo ich persönlich echt Bock drauf habe. Hab die ja schließlich noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Der Plan sieht so aus, die Autos mit dem Grillequipment drin an nem Grillplatz stehen zu lassen. Dann wird ne Runde geradelt und anschließend gefuttert. 

Reicht 11 Uhr um sich zu treffen?
Wer kommt mit? 
Wer bringt was mit, Martins Würstchen liegen ja schon 3 Wochen aufgetaut parat!

So long


----------



## radi01 (19. März 2009)

domingo2 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr...
> 
> ich würde gerne mal zu euch stoßen und mal ne runde mit euch drehen...such nämlich eh paar leute zum biken, da ich erst seit kurzem in stuttgart (bad cannstatt) wohne...
> 
> ...




Hallo Dominik

Wir starten immer Mittwochs 18.30 Uhr in Degerloch am Albplatz, Endstation Zahnradbahn.
Die Runden sind zwischen 40-50km und Höhenmeter ca. 600-800 hm.
Dauer ca. 3 Std.
Einfach mal vorbeischauen, wir freuen uns über jeden Mitfahrer.


Nun zum Sonntag, bei mir wäre 11.00 Uhr in Ordnung.
Einfach Treffpunkt festlegen, Grillstelle wäre ideal 
Grillkohle, Holz und Würste etc. bring ich mit, ein Kästle Tannenzäpfle hätt auch noch Platz .
Ich werde dann eine kleine Runde in gemächlichem Tempo drehen und alle die momentan nicht so fit sind können sich gerne anschließen.

Also auf rege Teilnahme
Bis Sonntag
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. März 2009)

eigentlich wollte ich dieses Wochenende skifahren gehen - und auch in die Runde fragen - ob jemand dazu Lust hat mitzukommen - quasi ein Ski-RBT machen. Da gilt auch wieder das Angebot - Logie umsonst im Schwarzwald - und da kommt mir die Idee, wir könnte auch dort Grillen - bei unserer Hütte. Sogar schöne Rumpsteaks von glücklichen Kühen noch zu Martins Würsten gesellen.
Wie sieht da Lust und Interesse aus?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hopp (19. März 2009)

Hört sich natürlich auch verlockend an! Aaber, ich persönlich hab weder Skisachen noch kann ich fahren, schade!


----------



## Hopp (20. März 2009)

So wenig Feedback Leute? Wasn los??


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. März 2009)

Also ich bin skifahren


----------



## Night-Mare (20. März 2009)

Wegen Sonntag: Wie gesagt, dieses WE habe ich meine Sohn, das heißt, Ihr müsstet Euch einen anderen Guide suchen. Grillen wäre ich aber dabei, wenns irgendwo Raum Nürtingen/Metzingen stattfindet. Ich wüsste ein, zwei nette Plätze, da könnte ich dann so gegen 14.00 eintreffen und schon mal einheizen... Aber ein paar mehr Interessenten sollten es shon noch sein...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (20. März 2009)

@Jörg: Kannst du  die ein, zwei schönen Plätze mal benennen, an denen man sich dann treffen könnte? Ich wäre schon dabei, wenn die Fahrradrunde nicht allzu kurz ausfällt. Ein paar Trails solltens schon sein.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (20. März 2009)

Jetzt wird kompliziert... Auf der Alb wäre auf dem Jusi, am Grünen Fels oder auf der Rauber ganz nett (alles mit einer klasse Aussicht und nur noch Downhill zum Zug...).
Automäßig ganz gut erreichbar, aber etwas länger bis zum Zug im Anschluß (ca. 30 min): Oberhalb Beuren oder bei Linsenhofen. Stellt sich die Frage, ob jemand mit dem Auto hinkommen will...
Also mein Tip: Rauber. Mit dem Auto gut zu erreichen und für die Anderen gibts ein paar super Abfahrts-Hm am Ende.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Chisum (20. März 2009)

Ja, Rauber klingt gut. Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, wer außer Martin und Oli -und später Jörg- noch mitkommt. Mir ist die Anzahl nicht so wichtig, Hauptsache wir fahren ein bischen. Grillen ist dann nur ein netter Abschluss.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## radi01 (21. März 2009)

Auf der Rauber hört sich gut an, aber wo ist der Grillplatz genau???
Und vor Allem, kommt überhaupt jemand????????????????
Und wenn, wann???

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (21. März 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Auf der Rauber hört sich gut an, aber wo ist der Grillplatz genau???
> Und vor Allem, kommt überhaupt jemand????????????????
> Und wenn, wann???



1. Den Grillplatz kannst Du nicht übersehen, wenn Du die Rauber gefunden hast (an der Diepoldsburg vorbei immer den HW bis vor zur Rauber fahren).

2. Ich muss ca. 16.00 aufbrechen. Das heißt, gegen 14.00 wäre eine gute Zeit. Wer wie kommt (Bike, Auto, zu Fuß, etc.) wäre mir egal, wenn einfach ein paar Leute kommen und ihre Würste mitbringen. Feuer mache ich, falls es nicht eh schon brennt. 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hopp (21. März 2009)

Also ich erklär mich bereit mitm Auto zu fahrne, hab zurzeit nen Kombi, kann also 2 Bikes mitnehmen. 

Martin, soll ich dich irgendwo abholen?! Dann packen wir die Grillsachen ein und stellen das Auto am Grillplatz ab wie besprochen. Wenn wir um 2 am Grillplatz sein sollen, würde ich sagen das wir um 11 aufm Rad sitzen sollten, dann sinds 3 Stunden fahren, wie ja sonst auch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (21. März 2009)

Ähem, vielleicht hätte ich dazu sagen sollen, dass bei der Rauber zwischen Park- und Grillplatz etwa 10 min. Fußweg liegen. Von wegen, mal schnell Grillsachen dort ablegen. Muss aber auch nicht, da ist eine öffentliche Feuerstelle und Feuerholz gibts genug.

Jörg.

P. S.: Wetter für morgen ist nicht mehr ganz so blendend, kalt, aber trocken und etwas Sonne.


----------



## Night-Mare (22. März 2009)

Na, das war wohl nix mit Grillen...


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. März 2009)

Armer Martin - jetzt hat er n paar alte gammelige Würste daheim rumliegen.

Tja da gin bei mir am Wochenende mehr - man kann sagen, besser gehts nicht. Blauer Himmel, viel und guter Schnee - und abends feinste belohnung bei bestem Essen. Also ich fands Wochenende Riesig.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## radi01 (23. März 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Armer Martin - jetzt hat er n paar alte gammelige Würste daheim rumliegen.
> 
> Hab die Würste jetzt bei Ebay versteigert und mir für´s Geld einen Hilfsmotor für´s Rad bestellt!!!
> Wenn ich jetzt an jedem Berg mit leisem Surren vorbeizieh, denkt Ihr " hätt ich lieber mal gegrillt ".
> ...


----------



## Loulou (24. März 2009)

Endlich wieder gesund und ohne Termine würd ich morgen gern wieder mitkommen (vorausgesetzt es gibt kein Dauerregen)- kann ich Euch überreden um 19 Uhr zu starten???Früher schaffe ich es nicht.
Austausch der Handynr.wär dann auch gut, falls unterwegs Stau oder sonstwas wär...


----------



## Hopp (24. März 2009)

Ich denke die halbe Stunde später dürfte für keinen ein Problem darstellen oder?! Also meinen Segen hast du zumindest 

Sollen wir morgen nochmal so eine Tour ins Umland starten und dann mit der Bahn zurück?! War doch ganz witzig letztens!


----------



## radi01 (24. März 2009)

Ich kann auch um 19.00 Uhr.

Wie mit der Bahn zurück?? 
Verstehe nur Bahnhof!!! 

Bis morgen 
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. März 2009)

"Wenn ich jetzt an jedem Berg mit leisem Surren vorbeizieh,"
seid wann brauchst Du dafür nen Hilfsmotor


----------



## trucker (24. März 2009)

Guten Abend verehrtes Puplikum,

zu heutigen Abend möchte ich folgenden Vorschlag der Allgemeinheit unterbreiten: Eine noch nie zur Schau getragene Form des Mountain Biken kann am kommenden Wochenende erlebt werden. Die Teilnahme erfolgt kostenlos. 
Das FKK-Biking hat in Amerika zu großem Erfolg geführt und nun kann man es auch in Stuttgart praktizieren..







Spaß zur Seite, am Wochenende komme ich in meine "Heimat" und möchte mal wieder heimatliche Trails fahren. Dazu suche ich noch Leute die auch dem Mountainbiken frönen wollen!


Gruß
Theo


----------



## Hopp (24. März 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Wie mit der Bahn zurück??
> Verstehe nur Bahnhof!!!


 
Letztens als du geschwänzt! hast, gelüstete es uns nach einer neuen Strecke und wir sind irgendwo in der Nähe vom zauberhaften Esslingen rumgefahren. Und weil es schon spät und düster im grusligen Forst geworden und allen kalt war, sind wir dann mit der S-Bahn nach Hause geschnauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (25. März 2009)

"Das FKK-Biking..."
ich sags ja - man beachte die pinkfarbene Gabel!!!
Aber sehr löblich - es wird wenigstens ein Helm getragen.

Nun zu was anderem: ob ich heute abend zum RBT komme, hängt von der kurzfristigen Wetterentwicklung ab, ist ja grad nicht so berauschend und könnte sogar noch schlimmer werden. Falls es nicht regnet, gerne auch ausnahmsweise ab 19:00 falls nicht doch noch Protest eingelegt wird.

CU Henrik


----------



## radi01 (25. März 2009)

Hopp schrieb:


> Letztens als du geschwänzt! hast, gelüstete es uns nach einer neuen Strecke und wir sind irgendwo in der Nähe vom zauberhaften Esslingen rumgefahren. Und weil es schon spät und düster im grusligen Forst geworden und allen kalt war, sind wir dann mit der S-Bahn nach Hause geschnauft




Ja,ja ist man einmal nicht dabei wird nur noch Bahn gefahren!!!
Ich fahr ja auch regelmässig mit dem Rad *auf *der Bahn, aber ich glaub das zählt nicht zum "mit der Bahn fahren".

ich hoffe das Wetter macht heute mit.
Wenn keine Einsprüche kommen bin ich am !9.00 Uhr am Start.
Ich find Theo´s Vorschlag gut!!
Komme heute Abend nur mit Helm.
Jetzt muß ich aber los noch ne´*pinke Gabel *besorgen

bis dann 
Martin


----------



## supercollider (25. März 2009)

Wetter ist ja wohl nicht das beste für das FKK Biking. Zudem habe ich auch keine pinke Gabel. Melde mich daher ab.

gruß
sandro


----------



## Loulou (25. März 2009)

Hier nieselt es nur ein wenig- also ich bin dann da.
Danke für die Zeitverschiebung!!


----------



## Loulou (25. März 2009)

Jungs, das war das PERFEKTE Wetter fürs FFK Biken
Endlich mal keine Wagenladung dreckiger Wäsche!
Hopp, Dein Lieblingsberg, nunja


----------



## Hopp (26. März 2009)

So liebe Leute, das wars dann mit mir und dem RBT, hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren, vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächsten Winter wieder! 

@Claudia
Tja sorry, irgendwie raufgehen muss es ja, ich wette dem Martin hats gefallen 

Machts gut und haut rein!


----------



## Loulou (26. März 2009)

War ja auch ok, der Regen sorgte für die nötige Kühlung (ich fahr Berge einfach lieber runter....)
Klar, Martin mit seinem neuen Hilfsmotor hats super Spass gemacht
Denn bis zum nächsten Winter!


----------



## radi01 (26. März 2009)

War ein toller Berg, werde den öfter mal vorschlagen.
Claudia ist da ganz flott hochgekurbelt, ich glaube hat ihr auch gut gefallen und sie will jetzt nur noch Berge hochkurbeln. 
Klatschnass waren wir dann in Degeloch , aber war nicht so schlimm, hatte ja eh nur einen Helm auf, nur das pink meiner Gabel hat´s abgewaschen 

@Oli:Schade, dass die letzte Tour so nass und schlammig war.
Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht, oder?
Hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder.

Good Byek
Martin


----------



## Hostprayer (27. März 2009)

Hallo,

fährt dieses WE jmd? Ich würd gerne nach überstandener Grippe wieder einsteigen... Also wenn jmd. sich aufs Rad schwingt, wäre ich sofort dabei.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (28. März 2009)

So....
Leute, hier ist die absolut letzte Gelegenheit in diesem Frühling bei Regen eine Ausfahrt zu machen ;-)

Theo und meine Wenigkeit werden um 

*14h heute am Hauptbahnhof am Taxistand *

starten um dem Schei... Wetter den Garaus zu machen
Wer Lust hat für gut 3 Stunden Richtung Esslingen mitzufahren, der möge seine Regenklamotten überstülpen und dazustoßen....

Just Biking in the Rain......

ach ja....natürlich können die Regenklamotten auch im Schrank bleiben; Theo macht es heute vor, wie man dem kühlem Nass auch noch begegnen kann


----------



## Hostprayer (28. März 2009)

Hallo, 

das hört sich gut an, noch ne Frage, war grad joggen und bin anscheinend noch nicht 100% wieder fit. Habt ihr ein Plan wie hart ihr biken wollt? Skala 1-10? 1 ist: "Hauptsache was gemacht" 10:"we'll bike as hell"? 

Gruß Frank


----------



## camper69 (28. März 2009)

Hallo Frank,

werden wohl ein moderates Tempo fahren; auf der Skala schätze ich mal so 4-6 ein.
Der Schwerpunkt soll auf Fahrspaß liegen; sprich technische Trails


----------



## trucker (30. März 2009)

Hallo Frank,

wir werden gebikt haben auf der Niveaustufe 6-7 in deiner Skala. Das Wetter war mittelprächtig gewesen aber die Trails dagegen spitzenmäßig - also du solltest dir keine Sorgen machen.
Und an alle anderen die auch gerne mitgefahren wären müssen ganz schön GAS geben um rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt zu sein, d.h schneller als die Zeit radeln...


----------



## Hostprayer (30. März 2009)

Hey Theo,

nenene dat war ne klare 5  Durch den Wurstsalat... *hrhr*
War doch ne Runde Sache aber nachdem ich Kaltental oben war hat's dann auch gelangt.

Bis densen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## weisser_rausch (1. April 2009)

Heute will ich endlich mal wieder RBTén. Sieht so aus, als spricht nix dagegen. Gerne ab 18:30, da später noch WM-Quali-Länderspiel ist.
CU Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hostprayer (1. April 2009)

Salut,

ich versuch auch alles damit ich um 18:30 Uhr da bin.

Gruß Frank


----------



## radi01 (1. April 2009)

Heute kein Schnee, kein Regen kein Matsch und P....wetter??
Dann komm ich *nicht*, bin doch kein Schönwetterfahrer!!!!!!!!!!!  

Okay, okay, war bloss ´n Spässle!

Bin um 18.30 da 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Chisum (1. April 2009)

Hasta luego!

VG Stefan


----------



## supercollider (1. April 2009)

Bin am Start.

Sandro


----------



## camper69 (1. April 2009)

..find es auch langweilig, bei diesen Bedingungen zu fahren....
wird bestimmt zu warm...

Ich werde aber trotzdem kommen...


----------



## Night-Mare (1. April 2009)

bin auch dabei...


----------



## Hopp (1. April 2009)

Ich bin heute auch dabei, aber in Köln n8riden 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß! MAcht euch nich lang


----------



## Night-Mare (1. April 2009)

Na dann Grüße nach Köln!


----------



## Loulou (1. April 2009)

Mein Bike war von letzter Woche noch so verschlammt, das hätt nicht zu dem schönen Wetter heute gepasst.
Hoffe ich schaffs bis nächste Woche es schönwetterfein zu machen


----------



## Night-Mare (2. April 2009)

Schlechte Ausrede...

(Mein Bike ist gerade sicher ein paar hundert Gramm schwerer aufgrund seiner Schlammkonservierung)

@all
War übrigens eine super Runde gestern.

Gruß,
Jörg.

(Lasst uns Spocht machen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (2. April 2009)

Hopp schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch dabei, aber in Köln n8riden
> 
> Wünsch euch viel Spaß! MAcht euch nich lang



Hi Oli, 
ich hoffe Ihr hattet Spass beim nightriden.
Wir schon.

Gruss aus dem sonnigen Stuttgart


----------



## radi01 (2. April 2009)

Loulou schrieb:


> Mein Bike war von letzter Woche noch so verschlammt, das hätt nicht zu dem schönen Wetter heute gepasst.
> Hoffe ich schaffs bis nächste Woche es schönwetterfein zu machen



mein Rad war auch ganz veschlammt!!!
Aber ich hab da ein sehr gutes Lösungsmittel.










*Wasser!*


----------



## radi01 (2. April 2009)

@ Frank, kannst dir ja mal die Seite anschauen

http://www.rsv-vaihingen.de/

Gruß
Martin


----------



## camper69 (2. April 2009)

ich fand es schrecklich gestern.....
denn es macht es schwer, diese Art des RTB's .....

zu STEIGERN!!!

Daumen hoch......den Linken und den Rechten


----------



## radi01 (2. April 2009)

camper69 schrieb:


> ich fand es schrecklich gestern.....
> denn es macht es schwer, diese Art des RTB's .....
> 
> zu STEIGERN!!!
> ...



Also wenn Jörg nächstes mal noch ´ne Peitsche mitbringt, könnte ich mir eine Steigerung sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Hostprayer (2. April 2009)

Hey Zusammen,

also ich war ganz schön platt...  Musste heute erst mal mein Rad wiederbeleben *hrhrhr* Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Ritt. 


Danke für den Link, also ich bin Di oder Do sicher dabei. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## chaini (2. April 2009)

moin zusammen!
ich bin der kerl mit dem supershuttle. danke, dass ich mich anschließen durfte.

mit wem hab ich mich denn über seine ziemlich coole helmleuchte unterhalten? 

gruß, der thomas


----------



## Loulou (8. April 2009)

Der grobe Schlamm ist runter und ich schaffs sogar bis 18.30 Uhr, wer ist denn heute noch dabei?


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. April 2009)

ich komm auch 
@thomas - das dürfte der Uli (beat im Forum) gewesen sein.
cu Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (8. April 2009)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## MatzeausmSueden (8. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

war bisher wegen mangelnder Bleuchtung noch nicht bei euch dabei und komm heute Abend mal (jetzt aber mit Helmlampe im Gepäck) mit euch mit und freu mich auf ne schöne Bikerunde!

Bis später, Matze


----------



## supercollider (8. April 2009)

die kunden scheinen vor ostern dem wahnsinn zu verfallen. ich komm hier heute nicht rechtzeitig raus. 

sandro


----------



## Hostprayer (9. April 2009)

So ging's mir auch... Nicht rechtzeitig heimgekommen...  
Wie war die Tour?

LG Frank


----------



## Chisum (9. April 2009)

Hostprayer schrieb:


> Wie war die Tour?
> 
> LG Frank


 
Natürlich super bei perfektem Frühlingswetter und viel Tageslicht. Obwohl wir sehr lange suchen mussten, bis wir endlich ein paar Matschlöcher finden konnten, aber die waren dann auch vom feinsten.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## radi01 (9. April 2009)

Chisum schrieb:


> Natürlich super bei perfektem Frühlingswetter und viel Tageslicht. Obwohl wir sehr lange suchen mussten, bis wir endlich ein paar Matschlöcher finden konnten, aber die waren dann auch vom feinsten.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan




und _*tief *_ 

*Frohe Ostern*

Good Byek
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopp (9. April 2009)

Ihr Penner!!!
Ich war gestern auch wieder unterwegs in Köln und nach 30min fing der Dauerregen an, hatte bestimmt nen Liter Wasser in den Schuhen! 


Genießt das schöne Wetter!


----------



## radi01 (9. April 2009)

Hallo Oli, 

schön, dass du auch so viel Spass am biken hast wie wir. 

Bin über Ostern im Sauerland, in Willingen.
Hab auf der Karte gesehen, dass das nicht allzuweit von deiner Heimat entfernt ist.
Denke du kennst die Gegend sicher, will da mal den Bikepark Winterberg besuchen und sehen was mein geliebtes Liteville so alles aushält.

Wenn das Wetter in Kölle so schlecht ist, einfach wieder nach Stuttgart kommen und das schöne Wetter geniesen!!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hopp (9. April 2009)

Jo dem Bikepark werden wir diesen Sommer auch noch den einen oder anderen Besuch abstatten, lohnt sich sicher! Wünsch dir viel Spaß!

...und dem schlechten Wetter entfliehen wir ja am Montag, dann heißts Mallotze ole´


----------



## radi01 (9. April 2009)

Hallo Uli,

wie geht´s Dir?
Halten sich die Schmerzen in Grenzen?
Ich hoffe du kannst schmerzfrei biken und deine Backnangtour fahren.

Auf alle Fälle gute Besserung.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sickgirl (14. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich melde mich mal für morgen ab. Gestern habe ich eine kleine Tour im Gelände unternommen, aber habe es dann abends sehr bereut.
Auf der Straße fahren geht gerade so, wenn ich nicht im Wiegetritt wild am Lenker reiße, werde daher in nächster Zeit eher Rennrad fahren.
Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Dude5882 (14. April 2009)

Hey zusammen,

leider muss ich für morgen auch absagen. Momentan schaffe ich es mit der Pendelei zur Arbeit und zurück zeitlich nicht das RBT-Biken noch mit unter einen Hut zu bekommen  . Ich bin aber frohen Mutes und mit ein bisschen Glück habe ich bis zum Mai eine neue bleibe in S. 

@ Ulrike: Schnelle Genesung wünsche ich 

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. April 2009)

Hallo Ulrike,was ist denn passiert?
Ich hoffe nix all zu schlimmes und wünsch dir auf jeden fall gute Besserung!

Und dann wollte Ich mich noch beschweren,das sich seit Wochen(eigentlich seit Monaten) keiner von euch mehr bei uns hat sehen lassen !


Gruß aus Nürtingen 
Oli


----------



## radi01 (15. April 2009)

bin heute dabei.


----------



## Loulou (15. April 2009)

Kann heute und vermutlich auch nächsten Mittwoch nicht 
Ist irgendwer von Euch eigendlich am Sonntag am Start beim Forestman in Kirchen-Hausen?


----------



## Chisum (15. April 2009)

Bis heute abend.

CU Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (15. April 2009)

Bin am Start.

@Urike: Gute Besserung!

sandro


----------



## radi01 (15. April 2009)

Loulou schrieb:


> Kann heute und vermutlich auch nächsten Mittwoch nicht
> Ist irgendwer von Euch eigendlich am Sonntag am Start beim Forestman in Kirchen-Hausen?



Na klar doch, ich bin dabei.
Fährst  Du auch


----------



## Danny_biker09 (15. April 2009)

Servus, wann fahrt ihr denn heute...und was für touren, bin mit euch mittwochsfahrer no nie mitgefahren!


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. April 2009)

siehe Post 1!!!

bin Mittwoch beim RBT am Start und am Wochenende bei den Arlberg Firn Ride Days.

CU wr


----------



## MatzeausmSueden (15. April 2009)

Hi zusammen, 

ich komm heut Abend auch wieder!

Bis später, Matze


----------



## Loulou (16. April 2009)

@radi01 : ja, die MIttelstrecke. dann bis Sonntag!


----------



## trucker (18. April 2009)

Infonews:

absofort ist es ratsam und durchaus nützlich neben den Standarttools wie Imbus und Reifenheber auch ein Feuerzeug oder Streichhölzer mitzuführen!

Sonst kann es passieren das man am schönsten Punkt der Tour die Würstchen ungegrillt, bzw. roh verspeisen muss!


----------



## trucker (18. April 2009)

.


----------



## beat (18. April 2009)

Göttlich genial!   
Ich hab' mich gerade gebogen vor Lachen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (18. April 2009)

trucker schrieb:


> Infonews:
> 
> absofort ist es ratsam und durchaus nützlich neben den Standarttools wie Imbus und Reifenheber auch ein Feuerzeug oder Streichhölzer mitzuführen!
> 
> Sonst kann es passieren das man am schönsten Punkt der Tour die Würstchen ungegrillt, bzw. roh verspeisen muss!



superwitziges Video, wann kommt die Fortsetzung??


----------



## Chisum (20. April 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> superwitziges Video, wann kommt die Fortsetzung??


 
Eigentlich gibt es noch ein Filmdokument, das zeigt, wie wir der widrigen Wildnis trotzten und doch noch zu saftig gegrillten Würstchen kamen, habe aber jetzt keine Ahnung, warum Theo das jetzt nicht ins Netz stellt. Wahrscheinlich verhandelt er gerade mit Hollywood, aber irgendwann wird das ja abgeschlossen sein. In diesem Sinne,
stay tuned
Stefan


----------



## camper69 (21. April 2009)

Moin Allerseits,

da Theo und Stefan schon eine detailierte Anleitung mit entsprechenden Hinweis auf das Mitführen von Feuerzeugen oder Streichhölzern zeigten, will ich die Gunst der Stunde doch nutzen und zum AfterRideBarbeque morgen einladen. Die Idee ist, wir machen morgen ne kleinere Tour; Richtung Kappelberg/ Uhlbach. Jeder bringt sein Grillzeugs, Dipps Besteck und entspechende Getränke mit. Grillplatz gibt es ja bekanntlich einen schönen. Wir machen kurz Feuer ( trockenes Holz sollte genügend vorrätig sein ) und grillen dann auf der Glut.


----------



## camper69 (21. April 2009)

Zur Erinnerung:

Dies ist die Wiese auf dem Berg neben Uhlbach, wo wir letzte Woche die schöne Aussicht genossen und den Duft der Würste aushalten mussten, die bereits auf dem Grill lagen.

http://maps.google.de/maps?t=h&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=48.770206,9.295142&spn=0.011964,0.025663&z=15


----------



## radi01 (21. April 2009)

Super Matthias,

das ist doch mal `ne Ansage.
Da bin ich dabei, und werde endlich meine ( alten ) Würste los.
Hoffe, man kann sie noch essen ,wenn nicht, lags nicht an mir! 

Dann bis morgen und rege Teilnahme bitte, denn es geht niemand heim, bis alle Würste, 16 Stück an der Zahl, aufgegessen sind!!! 

Good byek
martin


----------



## camper69 (21. April 2009)

schaut euch mal das Video an.....
unglaublich, was mit einem Bike - und nem Fahrer drauf -  möglich ist!!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393815


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (21. April 2009)

nich`schlecht!!

Aber wenn Ihr genauer hinschaut, seht Ihr wie`s geht.
















*
Einfach nur den Sattel runterlassen.*


----------



## Chisum (21. April 2009)

Bin auch dabei beim RBT-Grillen.

Aber bezüglich der 16 Würste von Martin, die wohl schon leit letzter Saison in der Tiefkühltruhe schlummern: Wollen wir die nicht lieber als Kühlakku umfunktionieren? Bringt doch jeder sein Zeug mit.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## radi01 (21. April 2009)

Chisum schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei beim RBT-Grillen.
> 
> Aber bezüglich der 16 Würste von Martin, die wohl schon leit letzter Saison in der Tiefkühltruhe schlummern: Wollen wir die nicht lieber als Kühlakku umfunktionieren? Bringt doch jeder sein Zeug mit.
> 
> ...




Okay, okay, überzeugt.
Bring ich halt keine Würste mit ( ausser für mich selbst )!!
Kühlakkus könnt ihr selber schleppen!!


----------



## Dude5882 (21. April 2009)

camper69 schrieb:


> schaut euch mal das Video an.....
> unglaublich, was mit einem Bike - und nem Fahrer drauf -  möglich ist!!!!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393815



WAHNSINNN!!!


----------



## MatzeausmSueden (21. April 2009)

Oh, wie gern würd ich mit zum Grillen, jetzt hat mich abers Studieren wieder eingeholt mit einer terminlich sehr unpassenden Vorlesung: mittwochs von 18-20 Uhr...arks!

Grillt für mich eine Wurst mit 

Und die Tour letze Woche war ein Mordsspaß!

Grüßle, Matze


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. April 2009)

Sag doch gleich Katharinenlinde, dann weis jeder Bescheid.
@Martin - waren Deine Würste denn ununterbrochen im Tiefkühlfach?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Chisum (22. April 2009)

Falls aber doch nicht jeder weiß, wie die Linde auf der Wiese auf dem Berg neben Uhlbach heißt, hier noch mal zur Klarstellung:

Treffpunkt wie gehabt 18:30 Uhr, Albplatz, Endstation Zacke.

Anschließend gemütliche Fahrt zum Grillplatz. Getränke kann man auch dort in der Gaststätte holen.

CU Stefan


----------



## radi01 (22. April 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Sag doch gleich Katharinenlinde, dann weis jeder Bescheid.
> @Martin - waren Deine Würste denn ununterbrochen im Tiefkühlfach?
> 
> Grüße Henrik




Na logisch. Ich bring 8 Stück mit, wer möchte, kann mitfuttern, wer nicht der nicht.

Bis heute abend

martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. April 2009)

Also wenn Du die futterst, riskier ich`s auch!


----------



## Loulou (22. April 2009)

Solltet Ihr es tatsächlich geschafft haben zu grillen
ok, ich bin sowas von neidisch, nicht auf das grillen, sondern dass ich bei diesem genialen Wetter einen Termin hatte der dann auch noch in letzter Sec ausfiel, aber da wart Ihr schon auf den Bikes
Ginge nächste Woche mal wieder Start um 19Uhr ? das wär super! Dann kann ich mir eine letzte Trainingseinheit für den Gardaseemarathon holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (23. April 2009)

Hallo Leutle,

grillen war super 
Alle die nicht dabei waren, haben etwas verpasst. 
Freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal, hab noch 8 Würste im Angebot.
Hoffe, ihr habt sie alle gut vertragen, waren schießlich nur 3x aufgetaut und hatten eine leicht grünliche Farbe :kotz: , aber." Hauptsach hat g´schmeckt " 

@ Matthias: Bad Wildbad ist doch am Pfingstsonntag

http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rhmarathon/

@ Claudia: Hab nicht´s gegen 19.00 Uhr.
@ Theo: Bitte die Bilder der Öffentlichkeit nicht vorenthalten !!!


good byek
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (23. April 2009)

Hätte jemand an einer Tour am Samstag Interesse (auf die Alb) ?? 

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. April 2009)

waren schießlich nur 3x aufgetaut und hatten eine leicht grünliche Farbe :kotz: , aber." Hauptsach hat g´schmeckt " 

Ach deshalb fand ich sie so gut gewürzt - mein Gsicht nimmt grad auch so ne Farbe an
@Ingmar - was macht die Wohnungssuche?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## trucker (23. April 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> @ Theo: Bitte die Bilder der Öffentlichkeit nicht vorenthalten !!!




Die Abendstimmung diesen Mittwochs hat uns alle berauscht. Uns Männer und Profi-Griller. Die Vorausgegangene Singeltraillastige Tour war als Aperitif zu verstehen. Oder war es der Trailhunger der gestillt werden wollte?




Ebenso wie die Sonne an Höhe verlor taten wir es indem wir uns die Hänge hinabstüzten.





Martin war hoch in den Wipfeln  und hat mit der Säge seines Minitools genügend Holz "gefällt" - gut so weil zwischenzeitlich eine steife Brise aus Nord Nord Ost wehte.





So ein köstliches Abendmal: die echte Thüringer mit einer Brise scharfem Löwensenf und einem rustikalem körnigen Brot, dazu ein edler Tropfen aus feinser Gerste.. (Flaschen wurden bei Stefan am Flaschenöffner-Schaltauge entkorkt)
Delikat!




Fazit: kernige Jungs machen kernige Touren mit Sinn für romantisches Candlelight Dinner (Campfire) danach.


----------



## Dude5882 (23. April 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> @Ingmar - was macht die Wohnungssuche?
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Uah.. frag nicht. Der Spaß daran ist mir vergangen. Ganz schön zeitraubende Angelegenheit und die Konkurrenz ist groß. Geschätzte 20 Zimmer (min) habe ich gesehen, aber mountainbikefahrende Nochpraktikanten und angehende Diplomanten sind anscheinend nicht erwünscht. Am Sonntag habe ich wieder einen Besichtigungstermin. 

Hätte am Sa denn nu jemand Lust auf 'ne Tour?


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. April 2009)

Hi Ingmar - bei mir im Haus wird ab juli ein Studentenzimmerchen frei.

Und am Wochenende will ich auch ne Tour machen, allerdings auch mit Ute, da ich sie nun ja nur noch am Wochenende sehe. Muss allerdings auch erst mit ihr, wenn sie heute abend kommt schauen, wann, was wo.
Aber wer mag, kann sich gerne anschließen.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (24. April 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Ingmar - bei mir im Haus wird ab juli ein Studentenzimmerchen frei.
> 
> Und am Wochenende will ich auch ne Tour machen, allerdings auch mit Ute, da ich sie nun ja nur noch am Wochenende sehe. Muss allerdings auch erst mit ihr, wenn sie heute abend kommt schauen, wann, was wo.
> Aber wer mag, kann sich gerne anschließen.
> ...



Hey Henrik,

wenn Ihr morgen fahrt, werde ich mich wohl anschließen.  

Über das Zimmer können wir uns ja noch unterhalten 

VG Ingmar

EDIT: Ich schaue morgen vormittag nochmal hier rein.


----------



## Dude5882 (25. April 2009)

Ich drehe nun ganz spießig mit meinen Eltern hier eine Runde.. 

Allen ein schönes WE und viel Spaß denjenigen, die morgen fahren!

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. April 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich drehe nun ganz spießig mit meinen Eltern hier eine Runde..
> 
> Allen ein schönes WE und viel Spaß denjenigen, die morgen fahren!
> 
> VG Ingmar



Das ist nicht spießig!!

Ich drehe ab und an Sonntag früh morgens eine kleine Runde mit meinem Papa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (26. April 2009)

Hallo Bikers,

der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!


Anbei der neue Streifen "Bike & Wurst" mit Stefan und Theo in den Hauptrollen!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=385T442sybw"]YouTube - bbq[/ame]

Und bitte keine Kommentare


----------



## Hopp (26. April 2009)

Lol ihr seid die Härte!!!


----------



## Chisum (26. April 2009)

Bin jung und brauchte das Geld. .

VG Stefan


----------



## radi01 (27. April 2009)

Hi Theo, Hi Stefan,

"sauglatt" das Video.
Ich hoffe nur ihr beiden habt in naher Zukunft noch Zeit zum biken.
Denn wer so professionell vor der Kamera steht und  die Kameraführung bis zur letzen Perfektion beherscht , für den ist Hollywood nur noch eine Frage der ( kurzen ) Zeit.
Weiter so!! Freu mich schon auf das nächste Video, ich lach doch so gern.  

Gruss
Martin

@ matthias: habe mich für Wildbad angemeldet, schau dir mal unsere Startnummern an , ich hoffe nur der Zieleinlauf ist dann umgekehrt.


----------



## radi01 (29. April 2009)

ich wär heute abend wieder dabei, wenn´s nicht gerade Katzen und Hunde regnet!!!
Start um 19.00 Uhr??

Grüssle
martin


----------



## Loulou (29. April 2009)

Ja, ich auch bei gleichen Voraussetzungen. 19 Uhr klappt dann auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (29. April 2009)

Na ihr zwei Künstler - fakelt die ganze Gegend ab, damit mir später mal nix bleibt da unten. Und die Würste bleben unversehrt.
und man sieht mal wieder die Bedeutung einer warmen Mahlzeit - manche geben dafür ihr letztes Hemd.

Und falls es nicht regnet, bin ich auch mit von der Partie. 
Übrigens Theo - habe noch ein Bild von Dir in der Galerie, wie Du in Flammen stehst.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (29. April 2009)

Hmm, habe eine Woche biken bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in Ligurien hinter mir und ein schönes und langes WE vor mir, da muss ich heute nicht unbedingt im Regen fahren...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Loulou (29. April 2009)

Hier regnets aus Kübeln und da ich übermorgen Richtung Italien will brauch in nicht unbedingt ne Erkältung, werde daher nicht kommen ...dann bis hoffentlich nächste Woche,
gruss, Claudia


----------



## Hostprayer (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ist überhaupt noch jmd. hier oder sind alle in Italien? Hat jmd. Lust So ne schöne Runde zu drehen?

Gruß Frank


----------



## camper69 (2. Mai 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Hi Theo, Hi Stefan,
> 
> "sauglatt" das Video.
> Ich hoffe nur ihr beiden habt in naher Zukunft noch Zeit zum biken.
> ...



Haah; die zwei Jahre die du älter bist als ich lassen jedoch auch einen gewissen verzögerten Zieleinlauf zu
Der Marathon gilt als ein technischer; bin ja gespannt und freu mich darauf.


----------



## camper69 (2. Mai 2009)

Hostprayer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist überhaupt noch jmd. hier oder sind alle in Italien? Hat jmd. Lust So ne schöne Runde zu drehen?
> 
> Gruß Frank



Hi Frank,
sind wohl so die Einzigen die dieses We nicht am Lago sind.
Bin nur leider ziemlich angeschlagen ( Erkältung ) weshalb ich das Biken erstmal zurück stellen muss.

Hoffe, du drehst trotzdem ne Runde.

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Mai 2009)

Da bin ich, Lust hätt ich auch, leider aber leicht erkältet, so muss ichs leider verschieben.
Grüßle Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich drehe morgen mit den nürtinger Jungs eine Runde... Treffpunkt: 11:00 Uhr Taxistand vor dem Bahnhof in Nürtingen. Wer Lust hat, ist gerne dazu eingeladen uns anzuschließen.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Chisum (4. Mai 2009)

Hier ma' Bilder von unserem Ausfluuch (ohne Grill, mit Bike!!:










Die tollen Fotos sind von Hebbe (DJT).


Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## FloWo (4. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich bin neu in der Gegend hier und auf der Suche nach Touren und Feierabendrunden in und um Stuttgart.

Dabei bin ich auf eure Runde gestoßen. Find ich eine super Sache. Darum wollt ich einfach mal Fragen ob ihr noch neue Mitfahrer vertragen könntet.

Würd mich freun wenn ich mich mal anschließen darf um ein paar Trails hier kennen zu lernen.

LG,
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loulou (5. Mai 2009)

Morgen mal wieder um 19 Uhr??


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. Mai 2009)

klar, wir vertragen immer neue Mitfahrer. das wichtigste über die Touren steht übrigens im eröffnungspost.

Ansonsten wirds mal wieder schwierig und mit den zeitern verwirrend, vor allem wenn neue mitkommen wollen oder nicht immer alle rechtzeitig reinschauen (können) und / oder sich nicht rechtzeitig melden, wenn wir immer wieder zu unterschiedlichen zeiten fahren. Deshalb plädiere ich moregn aller Voraussicht nach für offizielle Startzeit.

Oder wie ist sonst die Stimmungslage

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Loulou (5. Mai 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> , wenn wir immer wieder zu unterschiedlichen zeiten fahren. Deshalb plädiere ich moregn aller Voraussicht nach für offizielle Startzeit.
> 
> Oder wie ist sonst die Stimmungslage
> 
> Grüße Henrik



nunja, immer?? , bisher 1x und Du warst nicht da, weils ein bisschen feucht war
aber da die Wetterlage für morgen auch eher bescheiden sein soll, stehts eh in den Sternen...
ansonsten schade , aber Ihr könntet vielleicht noch so 20 min. an Euren Lampen und Bikes rumtüddeln, dann passts auch


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. Mai 2009)

ich will das bitte nicht so verstanden haben, dass das nie gehen soll, sind ja schon ein paar mal später gefahren - wär auch letzte Woche so gewesen - und da wärs mir sogar lieber gewesen, wenns nicht geregnet hätte.

Aber wir fahren oft ja um die 3,5 Std. und dann wirds schon recht spät mit dem heimkommen - und andererseits hab ich vor längerer Zeit auch mal angeregt, dass man ab und an wetterbedingt oder wegen anderen wichtigen Ereignissen den Zeitpunkt mal ausnahmsweise verschiebt - und da hieß es dann - RBT ist RBT und der hat da seine zeiten - und wenn wir da was ändern, dann verliert das seine Regelmäßigkeit und ist so nicht mehr planbar etc. 

Gruß Henrik


----------



## Loulou (6. Mai 2009)

Bisher gibts ja nur 2 Stimmen- wer will denn noch und wann? ich müsste es dann so bis 17Uhr wissen,da schau ich nochmal rein.Wenn alles glatt auf der Autobahn läuft bin ich um 18.50 am Treffpunkt- wenn das für Euch eine Option ist, also normal treffen und noch ein bisschen quatschen und warten (was bisher ja auch immer war ), wärs nett- sonst bitte die rote Karte


----------



## Chisum (6. Mai 2009)

Bei der Startzeitdiskussion gebe ich Henrik recht: Wir sollten bei einem festen Termin bleiben, auch wenn das für den, der es nicht pünktlich schafft, einfach nicht so schön ist. Aber sonst haben wir jedesmal die Diskussion, der eine würde gerne schon um 18 Uhr los, weil später ein Fußballspiel ist, der andere kann erst um 19 Uhr und der Dritte würde am liebsten gleich am Donnerstag fahren. Ohne den festen Termin wäre der RBT nicht das geworden, was er ist und das wäre doch sehr schade.

Um das ganze jetzt nicht zu hart zu machen, schlage ich vor, dass wir dann heute -und zwar ausnahmsweise- bis um 18:50 Uhr warten und hoffen, dass das Thema zukünftig klar ist.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. Mai 2009)

also ich sag mal für heute - dann warten wir auf Dich Claudia.

CU Henrik


----------



## Loulou (6. Mai 2009)

danke, sollte klappen!


----------



## radi01 (6. Mai 2009)

Okidoki, bin um 18.49 Uhr am Start!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (13. Mai 2009)

melde mich heute zum vfb - cottbus schauen ab.
euch viel spaß
sandro


----------



## Chisum (13. Mai 2009)

Da bist du aber schon einen Spieltag weiter.


----------



## supercollider (13. Mai 2009)

Chisum schrieb:


> Da bist du aber schon einen Spieltag weiter.



oh wie peinlich. richtig. heute ist ja schalke dran. ich habe das einfach schon mal als sieg abgehakt...


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Mai 2009)

dran genau
aber nun zu was anderem - momentan siehts ja noch so aus, als könnte man fahren - also wenns nicht zu ner Vollschüttung kommt, würd ich heute zum RBT zur üblichen Zeit kommen.
CU Henrik


----------



## radi01 (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn´s nicht schüttet bin ich dabei!!

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Mai 2009)

sorry-ich schaffs leider nicht rechtzeitig heim-steh hier noch im Radladen-technische Probleme - und bis ich daheim bin wirds zu spät. Euch viel Spass und nen Gruß
CU Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terralog (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bins mirko, wir Grillen am nächsten Samstag an den Beerenseen wenn jemand Lust hat zu kommen würde ich mich freuen.

Leute und Spass

Also nur ran und nen bisschen Grillen und Quatschen.

cu Mirko

[email protected]


----------



## StevenSch (18. Mai 2009)

Dachte immer das heißt Bärensee?? Steht doch am Schlössle ein großer Bär und keine Beere! Egal.


----------



## trucker (18. Mai 2009)

*STOP*

Hallo  liebe Freunde,

mich führt gleiches Anliegen wie Mirko´s Idee zu einem Post in diesem heißen Fred!

Zu dem steht immer noch eine Einweihungsparty aus, die ich anlässlich meines Umzugs in meine erste eigenen 4 Wände geben möchte, und auch ankündigte!

Nun steht ein geeignetes Wochenende an und somit möchte ich Einladen zu einer Bikeausfahrt auf der Schwäbischen Alb mit anschließender Verköstigung (BBQ natürlich) und einem Umtrunk!

erst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Einladung:

23.05.2009 Reutlingen
Biken & BBQ mit Theo Trucker and Friends*

---------------------------------------------------
Gutschein für
1 x Würstel
1 x Gerstensaft (für müde Biker)

---------------------------------------------------
[bitte an der Pärforation ausschneiden und mitbringen]



Ich würde mich geehrt fühlen euch an diesem Tag meine Gäste sein zu lassen!!!!!!

Gruß
Theo


----------



## camper69 (19. Mai 2009)

...bin dabei...

wann soll es wo losgehen??
ist ja wohl klar, dass wir um 18h den Endspurt der Fussball-Bundesliga bei dir gucken werden.
Also; können gerne morgens zeitig los!


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Mai 2009)

Mal sehen, Lust hätt ich auch, aber hinsichtlich sämtlicher Aktivitäten am Wochenende sollte der 18:00 Termin gesichert sein.

Ach ja und übrigens - ich hoffe, die Bremer strengen sich noch ein bischen an und sind nicht völlig verkatert.

CU Henrik


----------



## camper69 (19. Mai 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Mal sehen, Lust hätt ich auch, aber hinsichtlich sämtlicher Aktivitäten am Wochenende sollte der 18:00 Termin gesichert sein.
> 
> Ach ja und übrigens - ich hoffe, die Bremer strengen sich noch ein bischen an und sind nicht völlig verkatert.
> 
> CU Henrik



Henrik:
Werder holt den Pokal morgen und läßt Wolfsburg am Samstag die Schale. Stuttgart überrollt den FC Bayern.....und Berlin gewinnt und wird 3.
DAS GIBT NE PARTY!!!
Oder Werder schlägt Wolfsburg und Stuttgart wird Meister!!

Vorschlag:
Theo guckt nach ner Kneipe, wo's Premiere gibt und wir gucken gemeinsam ab 15:30h den Endspurt! Dafür sollten wir jedoch Samstag morgen um 10h mit unserer Tour starten!!


----------



## supercollider (20. Mai 2009)

heute klappts bei mir leider terminlich nicht und samstag, während ihr ne premiere sports bar sucht, sitze ich in der allianz arena und bin live dabei wie die bayern dem vfb die schale überreichen müssen... 

euch viel spaß
sandro


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Mai 2009)

Trotz etwas "angeschlagen" sein (im wahrsten Wortsinne) von gesternkönnt ich mich heute zu einer Runde aufraffen. Allerdings sollte sie in anbetracht des UEFA-Cup-Finales mit Bremen nicht zu extrem lang sein - so ca. 2 Std.

Sonst noch wer von der Partie?

Grüßle Henrik


----------



## StevenSch (20. Mai 2009)

Würd mich mal wieder anschließen. Gilt 18.30 Uhr noch?
Steven


----------



## Chisum (20. Mai 2009)

Bin heute nicht dabei.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Mai 2009)

Yo 18:30 gilt noch
CU Henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (20. Mai 2009)

Bin auch dabei und auch etwas angeschlagen und auch 18.30 da... bis dann!


----------



## StevenSch (20. Mai 2009)

Prima,komme.


----------



## Hostprayer (20. Mai 2009)

Hey,

endlich schaff ich es au mal wieder. 

LG Frank


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Mai 2009)

War ne nette Runde - mal wieder mit Ehrengast aus RT - und ein paar neue Trails kennengelernt, die man ins Programm ab und an aufnehmen sollte - nicht unspektakuär - hat sich gelohnt. Wenn jetzt noch Werder bischen mehr Gas gibt ein guter Abend


----------



## trucker (22. Mai 2009)

trucker schrieb:


> Einladung:
> 
> 23.05.2009 Reutlingen
> Biken & BBQ mit Theo Trucker and Friends



Am Samstag soll das Wetter herrlich werden. Deshalb schlage ich vor, treffen wir uns um 11 Uhr bei mir (Obere Straße 27, 72766) und fahren dann eine schöne Runde, sodaß man gegen 18 Uhr zurück ist um das Feuer an zu fachen.
Bezüglich eines Fernsehers muss ich eine Absage erteilen weil ich keinen beitze. Henrik hat mir eingehend erläutert was dieses Fussballspiel für eine Bedeutung für einen Fan hat. 
Ein Radio mit variablem Funkwellen Empfangsteil kann ich zur Verfügung stellen. Ansonsten ist eine Sportgaststätte nicht weit (30m) wo die Ergebnisse eingeholt werden können.
Ich selbst bin kein Fussballfan und fände es sehr schade wenn das Vorhaben auf Grund dessen nicht, oder in 2 Gruppen stattfinden würde. 

Ich freue mich schon auf zahlreiches Erscheinen!

JEtzt muss ich aber los arbeiten.
Theo


----------



## Chisum (22. Mai 2009)

Ich war letztes Jahr am Tag des Endspiels der FußballEM in Lenzerheide. War ein perfekter Biketag mit unglaublich langen und schönen Trails und alle bester Stimmung. Nach dem Spiel (verloren!) war die Stimmung dann weg. Deshalb denke ich, dass die Kombi Biken und Fußball unnötig ist. Kann gut mit einer fußballfreien Bikeparty leben, die Ergebnisse kann ich auch telefonisch abfragen.  Ich bin dabei.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## camper69 (22. Mai 2009)

Moin,
es wäre schon klasse, den Endspurt der Fussballbundesliga mittels bewegten Bildern mit zuerleben. Doch kann auch auf Rücksicht auf eine tolle MTB-Ausfahrt mit anschließendem Zusammensitzen und Grillen darauf verzichten. 
Finde es klasse, mich mal wieder nach längerer Zeit in der Region Reutlingen zu bewegen und endlich mal Theo's neue Bude zu Gesicht zu bekommen.
Ich werde eine neue Kamera mitbringen, mit der ich mal wieder ein paar Filmchen drehen werde.
Freu mich auf morgen!
Matthias


----------



## trucker (22. Mai 2009)

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Mai 2009)

Seit ich denken kann, habe ich noch nie ein Bundesliga - Finale verpasst - also bewegte Bilder. Da kann man nicht an nem Spieltag, an dem es für VfB - fans noch um was geht  - und man sogar gegen Bayern spielt, damit anfangen. Und ich will auch nicht ungemütlich werden und die Party deshalb sprengen und mich dann alleine absetzen (zumindest für ne Weile).
Wär beim Fahren sicher auch unkonzentriert.
So bleib ich hier und schau mir heute den Triumph an.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Mai 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Seit ich denken kann, habe ich noch nie ein Bundesliga - Finale verpasst - also bewegte Bilder. Da kann man nicht an nem Spieltag, an dem es für VfB - fans noch um was geht  - und man sogar gegen Bayern spielt, damit anfangen. Und ich will auch nicht ungemütlich werden und die Party deshalb sprengen und mich dann alleine absetzen (zumindest für ne Weile).
> Wär beim Fahren sicher auch unkonzentriert.
> So bleib ich hier und schau mir heute den Triumph an.
> Grüße Henrik



Von Triumpf kann hier leider keine Rede sein...


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Mai 2009)

aber ordentlich gespielt. Und insgesamt ist 3. Platz gut, denn es besteht die Möglichkeit Champions League zu spielen - was von der Einnahmenseite wichtig ist - und um Gomes zu halten.

Aber nun zu was anderem:

Ich frag mal so in die Runde - ob hinsichtlich dem kommenden oder einem der darauffolgenden Wochenenden Lust besteht, in den Südschwarzwald zwecks biken zu fahren, mit gratis-Übernachtung.
Bitte um baldige Äußerungen.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (26. Mai 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> aber ordentlich gespielt. Und insgesamt ist 3. Platz gut, denn es besteht die Möglichkeit Champions League zu spielen - was von der Einnahmenseite wichtig ist - und um Gomes zu halten.
> 
> Aber nun zu was anderem:
> 
> ...



Naja.. Gomez wird wohl zu den Bayern wechseln. Aber aus dem verkorksten Anfang haben sie noch Einiges gemacht.   

Am 6./7. Juni wäre ich für ein Bike-WE zu haben. 

VG Ingmar


----------



## StevenSch (26. Mai 2009)

Laut "Kicker" spielt Gomez für Bayern.
Da fällt mir spontan ein hübsches Lied von den "Toten Hosen" ein...
Gruß


----------



## updike (26. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjVMcgWBp-w"]YouTube - Tote Hosen - Nie Zum FC Bayern[/ame]


Ich konnt's mir nicht verkneifen.

Gruß Updike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loulou (27. Mai 2009)

Fahrt Ihr heute oder ist ein wichtiges Fußballspiel?


----------



## Chisum (27. Mai 2009)

Irgendein wichtiges Fußballspiel ist ja immer. Ich gehe trotzdem lieber zum RBT.

Bis später
Stefan


----------



## Loulou (27. Mai 2009)

, ok, bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## weisser_rausch (27. Mai 2009)

Das Lied muss man sich zum Frustabbau schon geben

Ansonsten verweise ich nochmals auf mein Posting weiter oben, zumindest hinsichtlich des anstehenden Wochenendes sollte ich bis heute abend Klarheit haben, ansonsten muss ich selbst nämlich für ne andere Veranstaltung zusagen.

Übrigens Ingmar-fährst Du noch oder ist Dein Rad inzwischen vor Lonelieness eingegangen?


----------



## camper69 (27. Mai 2009)

Ich bin heute auch dabei...

@Henrik

Find deinen Vorschlag für den Schwarzwald erneut super und würde gerne dabei sein.
Ich kann dafür leider nur lediglich am 13./14. Juni....hab die restlichen Wochenenden in nächster Zeit dann schon verplant


----------



## Night-Mare (27. Mai 2009)

Ich werde meinem Schwarzen heute auch mal wieder Auslauf gönnen...

Bis später,
Jörg.


----------



## supercollider (27. Mai 2009)

bin am start, wenn nicht noch plötzlich regenschauer einsetzen. Aber sieht ja alles stabil aus heute.

@henrik
Diese WE geht bei mir nicht, aber für das folgende wäre ich eventuell nicht abgeneigt. Könnte ich aber erst zum beginn der nächsten Woche abschließend sagen.

bis später
sandro


----------



## Night-Mare (27. Mai 2009)

Etwas Historie für Alle:

http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/topicalbumbackground/4205/die_breitreifen_bande.html

Brought to you by...:

NIGHTMARE


----------



## StevenSch (27. Mai 2009)

Komme auch.
Bis später


----------



## Sickgirl (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich für die nächste Zeit mal abmelden.

Mit der Prellung ist wieder alles soweit ok, so das ich am Freitag schmerzbefreit Richtung Pyräneen aufbrechen kann, Anfang Juli bin ich wieder zurück

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (27. Mai 2009)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mich für die nächste Zeit mal abmelden.
> 
> ...



Jo, dann hau mal rein!! GAAANZ viel Spaß Dir!


----------



## trucker (28. Mai 2009)

Ja Ulrike, ich erinnere mich mit wie viel Begeisterung du zu Beginn des Jahres von deinem Vorhaben geschwärmt hast und nun ist es soweit! Fahr vorsichtig und erfreue dich an den vielen Eindrücken die du gewinnen wirst! Das gibt Kraft...

Gruß
Theo


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Mai 2009)

ich frag mal so in die Runde - ob übers lange WE Tourmäßig was geplant wird.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## supercollider (3. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre heute 18.30 am Start.

WE könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, allerdings trübt sich die Wettervorhersage dafür gerade ziemlich ein.


----------



## Night-Mare (3. Juni 2009)

wäre auch da...


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Juni 2009)

Komme auch - wollte schon fragen wegen diesem oder nächstem Wochenende im Südschwarzwald - aber bei den Wetterprognosen fürs We siehts da ein bischen schlecht aus - so wird einem die Entscheidung fast abgenommen. Aberw er weis, vielleicht ändern sich die Prognosen noch.
Deshalb frag ich mal so in die Runde, wer hat dieses oder vor allem das Wochenende drauf Zeit und Lust. Könnts Euch ja bis nachher überlegen
CU Henrik


----------



## StevenSch (3. Juni 2009)

Melde mich ab.Hab nicht so viel Zeit, gehe stattdessen laufen. Sollte eh für den Stuttgartlauf trainieren.
Viel Spaß 
Steven


----------



## radi01 (3. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei.


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. Juni 2009)

Hab ne Info an alle Schwarzwaldinteressierten. Leider ist das Domiziel die nächsten beiden WE belegt, so dass wir das Ganze etwas verschieben müssen.
Grüßle Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeausmSueden (7. Juni 2009)

Hi zusammen, 

wie gehts eigentlich Stefan? 

Grüße, Matze


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. Juni 2009)

hm


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. Juni 2009)

hm


----------



## trucker (8. Juni 2009)

hm


----------



## radi01 (8. Juni 2009)

hm


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Juni 2009)

hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (9. Juni 2009)

hm!


----------



## Chisum (9. Juni 2009)

Also an Martin, Henrik, Jörg, Matze und Henrik: Wieder ein sehr schöner RBT bis zu dem abrupten Ende . Und vielen Dank für eure tolle Unterstützng, von der ich leider nur die Hälfte mitbekommen habe, die mich aber sehr beeindruckt hat.

Die Diagnose im Marienhospital war dann doch eher spektakulär, der linke Unterarm zertrümmert, zwei Finger der rechten Hand gebrochen. Die Gehirnerschütterung war ganz harmlos.

Gab dann zwei OP´s, links eine Titanplatte, die bleibt und rechts ein paar Drähte für vier Wochen zur Stütze. Tja.

Morgen komme ich endlich wieder hier raus, geht mir entsprechend wieder gut, aber mit Biken ist erst mal Essig. Aber irgendwann komme ich wieder zum RBT und darauf freue ich mich schon.

So long
Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Juni 2009)

Ui! Wie ist das denn passiert?? 

Schnelle Genesung wünsche ich Dir!!


----------



## supercollider (9. Juni 2009)

schöne sch**ße. vollständige und baldige wiederherstellung wünsche ich.

sandro


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Juni 2009)

Mensch Stefan,was machst du denn für Sachen?

Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche,wir sehen uns!


----------



## StevenSch (9. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir eine gute Besserung.
Kopf hoch,denk dran:es hätte noch schlimmer kommen können. Knochen reparieren sich,Titan wiegt nix.
Gruß Steven


----------



## MatzeausmSueden (9. Juni 2009)

Kopf Hoch!

Wünsch dir auch die beste Genesung und bin froh, dass Knochen die Fähigkeit besitzten sich zu regenerieren. Zum Glück ist am Kopf alles gut, der Rest wird schon wieder!

Viele Grüße, Matze


----------



## trucker (9. Juni 2009)

Stefan, schone dich, erhole dich! Deine Freunde denken an dich und helfen dir dabei!


----------



## Loulou (9. Juni 2009)

- von mir auch gute Besserung!

für morgen meld ich mich leider ab, meine Erkältung hat sich  in eine Mittelohrentzündung entwickelt, bin daher noch außer Gefecht


----------



## radi01 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leutle,

melde mich für heute abend  ab.
Allen die biken eine schöne Runde und vorsichtig und vorausschauend fahren!!!

Gute Besserung an alle Kranken und Verletzten.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (10. Juni 2009)

bin heute auch nicht dabei

gruß
sandro


----------



## Night-Mare (10. Juni 2009)

Also ich fahre heute, noch wer?


@ Stefan: Gute Besserung! Dass der linke Arm nicht gut aussieht, war leider allen klar, aber das mit der rechten Hand hast Du uns ja sauber verschwiegen, sonst hätten wir Dir da auch noch was gebastelt...  Schöner Mist.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## StevenSch (10. Juni 2009)

Ich nicht. Radel morgen Richtung Bonn.Nächste Woche wird es auch nichts,aber dann wieder.
Gruß und schönes WoE.
Steven


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. Juni 2009)

Na bei dem Wetter schau ich schon vorbei. 
Und noch gute Besserung an alle Kranken.
CU Henrik


----------



## beat (11. Juni 2009)

Hey Stefan!

Das Gefühl von Drähten in den Fingerknochen ist mir noch in guter  Erinnerung, Titan kenn' ich aber hauptsächlich von Fahrradteilen. 

Muss wohl ein arg unglücklicher Moment gewesen sein, denn mit Deinem fahrtechnischen Know-How dürfte doch eigentlich nur mehr das Allerwenigste (was Du probierst) zum Problem werden. :/

Anbei zum Träumen ein Bild aus "besseren Zeiten"  - verbunden mit den allerbesten Genesungswünschen!

Uli


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. Juni 2009)

Ein fröhliches Hallo in die Runde. Dieses We würde ich gerne entweder mit meiner Frau eine schöne Runde durch den Schönbuch drehen - auch ein paar gute Trails fahren. Oder falls sich auf der Alb was tut, gerne auch dorthin. hat jemand Lust, sich anzuschließen. 
CU Henrik


----------



## trucker (13. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend Freunde und Biker,

ein mir lang ersehnter Moment ist wahrgeworden: Vorbereitungen ernst genommen, Übungen wahrgenommen, Übungsfahrten durchgeführt und an der Prüfung ein kühlen Kopf behalten! Führerscheinklasse CE (Früher der Zweier) in der Tasche!!

Forstautobahnen sind nun erst einaml passé. Richtige Asphaltautobahnen angesagt! Das Leben "on the road" muss ausprobiert werden, Truckerromantik erlebt werden. Wochenenden auf einsamen Rasthöfen gelebt werden, Staus abgewartet, Reifenwechsel durchgeführt und 80 Stundenkilometer eingehalten werden!

Ich melde mich ab und wünsche weiterhin Gute Fahrt auf 2 Rädern 

Theo


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. Juni 2009)

a dann allzeit gute Fahrt und herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung- um aber ein guter Trucker zu werden, musste aber noch um die Mitte rum kräftig zulegen. Aber der richtige Weg dazu ist schon eingeschlagen - biken an den Nagel hängen.
"ruckerromantik erlebt werden. Wochenenden auf einsamen Rasthöfen gelebt werden, Staus abgewartet, Reifenwechsel durchgeführt und 80 Stundenkilometer eingehalten werden!" 
Komisch - für normale Menschen die Horrorvorstellung schlechthin"
Grüßle vom weissen Rausch


----------



## Chisum (15. Juni 2009)

Ja, jetzt darf der Trucker endlich trucken. Beneide ihn schon um seinen ersten Alpencross mit dem Vierzigtonner. Ganz heißer Tipp dafür: Die Brennerraststätte unbedingt für eine ausgiebige Ruhepause nutzen! Als wir dort auf unserem kargen Zweiradgefährt vorbeikamen, konnten wir ja nur kurz bleiben und mussten stattdessen auf öden Rumpelwegen zu einer abgelegenen Berghütte schwitzen mit einer Aussicht auf einen Berg nach dem anderen. Gibt echt schöneres!

(Achtung! Dieser Text enthält Spuren von Ironie. Ich hoffe, Theo, dein Text wegen "Abmeldung" auch)

Bei der Gelegenheit hier noch herzlichen Dank für alle netten Genesungswünsche. Die Knochen wachsen schon fleißig zusammen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Juni 2009)

Also ich melde mich für heute abend an. Kommt sonst noch wer?


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Juni 2009)

Ich bin heute auch dabei... Und Theo: Ich hoffe, das mit der Abmeldung war nicht ernst gemeint... 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## supercollider (17. Juni 2009)

wir grillen heut vom geschäft aus. wird also nix mit biken heute.

gruß
sandro


----------



## radi01 (17. Juni 2009)

bin dabei.


----------



## Dude5882 (17. Juni 2009)

Ich heute noch nicht....

ABER: So wie es ausschaut habe ich nun endlich eine Bude in Stuttgart gefunden, Termin zum Unterschreiben des Mietvertrages ist schon ausgemacht und vorraussichtlich benenne ich ab diesem WE die Hauptstadt des Wilden Südens als Wohnort. 

--> Ab nächster Woche Mittwoch bin ich wohl wieder beim RBT dabei.  

@ Trucker: Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung! Und ich hoffe doch stark, dass wir noch das ein oder andere inhaltsvolle Gespräch über Bier und Leberwurstbrote führen können..

Viel Spaß Euch heute,
Ingmar


----------



## messias (17. Juni 2009)

Auch ne neue Wohnung und auch mal endlich mal wieder dabei!

EDIT: Hei der Blitz, grad seh ich erst, dass es dich zerlegt hat Stefan. Und dass nur drei Tage nachdem du mir noch Tipps für die knackigen Trails in Lenzerheide gegeben hast. 
Wir Schisser sind die Zügenschlucht dann doch nicht gefahren, aber es war auch so sehr geil gewesen.

Ich wünsch dir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, die heute bei schönstem Wetter unterwegs waren.
ich hätte es fast geschafft!!
Aber nachdem ich nur meine neue Kurbel iund die Kette erneuert hatte und nicht das Ritzelpaket, hat die Kette geschnappt und ich musste umkehren.
Nachdem das Ritzelpaket montiert war, war es leider zu spät und ich bin alleine losgezogen.
Wünsche allen schönes Bike-Wetter und melde mich für nächsten Mittwoch gleich ab, bin in Hockenheim beim BASF-Lauf mit 14999 Mitstreiter am Start und werde alle vor mir herjagen

Gruß
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. Juni 2009)

Hi Martin- zu Deinem Verdruß muss ich Dir sagen - schön blöd, sowas wechselt man meist gemeinsam aus wenn schon älter ist- und wir sind gestern Deine absoluten Lieblingssteigungen hochgefahren - steil lang und hart.
haste was verpasst
CU weisser Rausch


----------



## Night-Mare (20. Juni 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> ich hätte es fast geschafft!!



Jooo. Und nicht kommen trotz Anmeldung und uns umsonst warten lassen gibt einen Minuspunkt:

-.



radi01 schrieb:


> Aber nachdem ich nur meine neue Kurbel und die Kette erneuert hatte und nicht das Ritzelpaket, hat die Kette geschnappt und ich musste umkehren.



Nicht wahr, oder...? Das gibt:

-..........


----------



## radi01 (22. Juni 2009)

Da sieht´s aber mies aus auf meinem  (Minus ) Punktekonto!!

Kann  ich das je wieder gutmachen?????????????????

Darf man da überhaupt noch mitbiken???

An alle die am Mittwoch umsonst gewartet habem: beim nächsten Grillen gibt´s von mir eine Wurst spendiert und wer möchte einen Schluck aus meiner Wasserflasche  .

Mein Vorschlag zum nächsten Grilltermin wäre da gleich mal der 1. Juli.
Grillstelle am Durbachtrail?

Sorry an alle die gewartet habe, aber ich gelobe Besserung


Gruss
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Juni 2009)

Fährt heute jemand? Ich wäre mal wieder dabei. (vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht)


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. Juni 2009)

Hi Ingmar - also ich fahre heute auch, wenns Wetter hält.
CU Henrik


----------



## messias (24. Juni 2009)

Ich kann heut nicht - ich muss in die  Hauptstadt.
Viel Spaß allen, die fahren!


----------



## Dude5882 (25. Juni 2009)

Schöne Runde war's!!


----------



## Dude5882 (1. Juli 2009)

Biken? Heute abend?


----------



## supercollider (1. Juli 2009)

bei mir klappt's höchstwahrscheinlich nicht und nächste woche bin ich in urlaub.
euch schon mal viel spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (1. Juli 2009)

na bei dem schönen Wetter fürchte ich, werden nicht viele kommen.

Aber wer kommt fast immer?


----------



## radi01 (1. Juli 2009)

ich bin dabei!!

*Und werde pünktlich sein *

Wie sieht´s aus mit grillen, jemand Lust???

Martin


----------



## camper69 (1. Juli 2009)

werde auch kommen...

jedoch nicht grillen wollen....

viel lieber würde ich noch chillen...

und ein nächstes Mal dann grillen....


----------



## weisser_rausch (1. Juli 2009)

Grillen ist ne schöne Sache - aber in Anbetracht unserer nun vor der Tür stehenden Alpengeschichte würde ich auch lieber fahren und sehr gerne ein andermal fahren mit grillen verbinden - z. B. mal an nem Wochenendausflug.

CU henrik


----------



## messias (1. Juli 2009)

Produktionsproblem beim Kunden - kann leider nicht kommen


----------



## Loulou (7. Juli 2009)

ich werds erst nach dem Albstadt Mara wieder nach Degerloch schaffen 
ist da von Euch auch jemand am Start?


----------



## radi01 (8. Juli 2009)

Loulou schrieb:


> ich werds erst nach dem Albstadt Mara wieder nach Degerloch schaffen
> ist da von Euch auch jemand am Start?



Bin leider nicht am start, da ich am samstag in den Urlaub fahre.

Heute abend bin ich dabei, wenn es nicht gerade wie aus Kübel schüttet!!!!

martin


----------



## Dude5882 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich werde, halbwegs gutes Wetter vorrausgesetzt, ebenfalls kommen. Wenn nicht wieder unverhofft was dazwischen kommt...


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. Juli 2009)

Ich komme auch, wenn es nicht regnet und ich rechtzeitig von meinem Auswärtstermin zurück bin-wovon ich ausgehe.
Ichselbst, Jörg und Matthias fahren auch nicht in Albstadt sondern am Stilfser Joch. Wenn ich`s aber richtig mitbekommen habe, fährt aber Ulrike in Albstadt mit.

CU Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am Sonntag wieder gut in Stuttgart gelandet, aber fahre heute auch nicht mit. Bin noch recht platt von den 5 Wochen nonstop radfahren (3400 km und 38 000 hm), da lege ich jetzt eine kleine Ruhepause ein.

@Loulou: am Samstag starte ich auch in Albstadt, vielleicht treffen wir uns ja in der Menge

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Dude5882 (8. Juli 2009)

@ Martin:

Weil es bei Henrik und bei mir etwas später geworden ist als geplant treffen wir  uns heute ausnahmsweise erst um 18:45 Uhr. Treffpunkt wie gewohnt.

Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (8. Juli 2009)

okidoki 18.45 h.


----------



## Dude5882 (8. Juli 2009)

So..hab's doch noch auf 10 Uhr geschafft..  über Leinfelden und von da aus mit der S-Bahn.

VG Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. Juli 2009)

Wir auch, wir auch.
Und die Alpen waren ganz schön hart. Aber runter wars prima


----------



## Loulou (15. Juli 2009)

@Ulrike: wie ist es bei Dir gelaufen? 
Ich hab meine anvisierte Zielzeit von 5,5 Std gut geschafft ,waren ja auch optimale Bedingungen!
Heute wirds noch nichts bei mir, Beine wollen noch nicht so, wie ich will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich plane mal, eine Runde zu drehen, in Anbetracht der feuchten Lage im Wald aber nicht traillastig sondern fester Untergrund-einfach etwas auf dem Rad sitzen, um keine Entzugserscheinungen zu bekommen. Falls noch jemand kommt bitte melden, sonst fahr ich von daheim los und spar mir die Anreise, da wegen der Wetterlage in der letzten Zeit die Teilnahme nicht so groß war.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## StevenSch (15. Juli 2009)

Hi, ich wollte heut mal wieder kommen. 
18.30 Uhr??
Steven


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Juli 2009)

klar, wenn nix anderes dasteht ist 18:30 Fakt


----------



## StevenSch (15. Juli 2009)

joot,komme.


----------



## Sickgirl (15. Juli 2009)

Bei mir lief es in Albstadt nicht so gut, bin zwar gerade so unter 5 h ins Ziel gekommen. Ich habe morgens vergeßen, meine Medis zu nehmen und bekomme dann Kreislaufprobleme.
Zum Schluß war mir richtig übel und bin dann gleich mit dem nächsten Zug nach Hause.

Heute abend ist es mir ehrlich zu naß, bin noch von der Sonne in Südfrankreich verwöhnt.


----------



## Juergen_S (16. Juli 2009)

Hey ho, habe gerade Euren Mittwochstreff entdeckt.
Yippieh!
Schade, dass gerade Donnerstag ist, aber der nächste Mittwoch kommt und ich auch.
Grüße, Jürgen


----------



## StevenSch (18. Juli 2009)

Mir hat die letzte Ausfahrt viel Spaß gemacht(Danke Henrik).
Bin nach bissl rumirren in Möhringen dann am Bahnhof gelandet und mit der SSB sicher in die Stadt gekommen.
Bis (hoffentlich) Mittwoch
Steven


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Juli 2009)

Bitte gern geschehen. Nur mein knie hat sich nicht ganz so gefreut, hat doch eine tiefere Wunde, Prellung abbekommen. Vielleicht sollte ich zukünftig nicht beim Dh Protektoren anziehen ("da passiert eh nix") sondern beim lässig nach hause radeln auf Asphalt.

Und am WE hab ich mir beim Radputzen den Rücken verrenkt. Man wird halt alt und zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen.

Wenigstens funktioniert das Pedal am Anthem wieder


----------



## Juergen_S (21. Juli 2009)

Hey hallo,
ich würde morgen gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren.
Ihr trefft Euch immer noch Endhaltestelle Zacke, 18:30?
Grüße, Jürgen


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Juli 2009)

Hi Jürgen - richtig, wenn`s nicht zu sehr regnet.
CU Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (22. Juli 2009)

Bin heute nicht dabei, bin aufgrund der Wettervorhersage schon gestern gefahren...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## supercollider (22. Juli 2009)

beruflich bedingt falle ich leider erneut aus heute. hoffe das es nächste woche endlich mal wieder klappt!

gruß
sandro


----------



## StevenSch (22. Juli 2009)

@ Jörg: na und??? Könntest dich um die schwachen und lahmen (z.b. Ich) kümmern.
Gruß Steven


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Juli 2009)

@Jörg: bin auch gestern gefahren und heut siehts auch nicht schlecht aus. Außerdem-wie soll ich Dir die bremsbeläge zukommen lassen. Da brauch ich sie ja gar nicht mitnehmen

Gruß Henrik


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. Juli 2009)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr habt - war doch Spitzen - Wetter am Mittwoch.

Was zu einer richtigen Männer-Tour führte. Gleich zum Einstieg heftiges Geröllfeld. Achterbahnfahren auf dem Volksfest (Wellenbahnen mit Flugphase und Steilhangsurfen).
Steilhänge geknackt, welche noch keiner bisher schaffte, nun aber bewiesen wurde, dass es geht - und richtige Männersprünge mit Flugphasen über Gräben. Also richtig großes Kino.

Habts was verpasst Leute.

Mal zu was anderem - jemand mal wieder Lust, am Sonntag was auf die Beine zu stellen - entweder Besame Mucho, geführt von Beat (Uli) im Schwarzwald oder auf die Alb mit den Nürtingern?

Würd mich über Beteiligung freuen, wobei gleich vorweg-Besame Mucho ist kein Kindergeburtstag.

Auf Antwort hoffend

CU Henrik


----------



## StevenSch (25. Juli 2009)

klasse war dass sich auch weniger Wilde austoben, mal überwinden konnten und viel Spaß hatten!!! Und diesmal unfallfrei(hoff ich mal).
Am Sonntag hat meine Freundin Geburtstag,glaub die würde mich lynchen. Abgesehen davon würde kam hinterher kommen.
Aber falls jemand nächste Woche tagsüber Zeit hat.....
Gruß 
Steven


----------



## beat (25. Juli 2009)

Der weisse rausch hat's bereits erwähnt: Wir rauschen morgen im Nordschwarzwald auf anspruchsvollen Trails und würden uns über weitere Begleiter(innen) sehr freuen. Absolut sicheres Befahren von S2er-Trails ist allerdings Grundvoraussetzung um auf dieser Tour, die bergauf mit nicht mehr als 1200 Höhenmeter aufwartet, Spaß zu haben. Protektoren sind außerdem auch nicht schlecht!

Startzeit in Stuttgart ist 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Juli 2009)

ich muss sagen - so hab ich´s mir erhofft  Mal bergab anstrengender als bergauf, obwohl wir auf weniger als 20 km über 800 HM hatten.
Schöne Aussichten und der Weg abwärts hat mich wirklich geküsst, aber nicht nur zärtlich, sondern leidenschaftlich. Nur so entwickelt man sich weiter-wie ich`s mir erhoffe.


----------



## camper69 (27. Juli 2009)

Ein Dank an diese Initiative und der Nachfrage....passte sehr gut für die knackige Abfahrt zu euch dazu zu stoßen...
Uli:
Ich hab beim Wandern gestern noch einen traumhaften Trail erwandert...ich schicke dir mal ne Mail, wie du ihn findest...

hiiihhhhhaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loulou (27. Juli 2009)

grummelbrummel, will auch mal wieder...könnt Ihr nicht vielleicht doch mal wieder um 18.47 Uhr starten ???


----------



## ruFFa (27. Juli 2009)

guten tag,

kumpel und ich wollen morgen gegen 5 degerloch hoch und fahren... wir sind aus Stuttgart Freiberg... wir wissen aber nicht wo es da strecken gibt könntet ihr vielleicht grob erklären wäre sehr nett = ) 

mfg ruFFa


----------



## camper69 (28. Juli 2009)

ruFFa schrieb:


> guten tag,
> 
> kumpel und ich wollen morgen gegen 5 degerloch hoch und fahren... wir sind aus Stuttgart Freiberg... wir wissen aber nicht wo es da strecken gibt könntet ihr vielleicht grob erklären wäre sehr nett = )
> 
> mfg ruFFa



Moin,

Kumpel und du sollten sich mal an nem Mittwoch das Rad schnappen und  zu einer Ausfahrt kommen um die Lokalhero's zu interviewen....ist ein wenig "anonym" hier im Forum aufzutauchen und nach Trails zu fragen...
Sind ne nette Truppe die u.a. auch hochdeutsch spricht....also, Verständigungsprobleme sollte es keine geben..


----------



## radi01 (28. Juli 2009)

camper69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Sind ne nette Truppe die u.a. auch hochdeutsch sprichtQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## camper69 (28. Juli 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> camper69 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin,
> ...


----------



## radi01 (28. Juli 2009)

aus Nordludwigsburg???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (28. Juli 2009)

Aus Bremen.
Dann hattet ihr ja noch schöne Erlebnisse am Sonntag. 
Aber wir sind auch noch ein paar heftige Trails gefahren, welche uns ganz schön durchgeknetet haben. Aber so wollte ich`s ja.

CU Henrik


----------



## ruFFa (28. Juli 2009)

ich nehme dich beim wort camper69 = ) danke für die einladung. 

mfg ruFFa


----------



## KainGlensor (28. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich würde auch gern Morgen mit fahren. Als Auslander (aber wirklich, nicht nur von Norden ;-)) freue ich mich auf Hochdeutsch zu sprechen!

Brauche ich zur Zeit ein Licht? Fahrt ihr so spät?

MfG
Kain


----------



## Loulou (28. Juli 2009)

ich hätt doch gern eine Antwort...


----------



## ruFFa (28. Juli 2009)

um wieviel uhr trifft ihr euch wo?!


----------



## supercollider (29. Juli 2009)

18.30 Degerloch Albplatz, Endstation Zacke.
Im Moment ist kein Licht von nöten.
Bin heute endlich mal wieder dabei!

gruß
Sandro


----------



## StevenSch (29. Juli 2009)

Komme auch nochmal.
Ob 18.30 oder 18.47 wär mir Wurscht!!
Gruß
Steven


----------



## Loulou (29. Juli 2009)

Ich nochmal...bin auf jeden Fall dabei und werde mich wohl nur knapp verspäten (dank Babysitter), wenn Ihr also die 10-15 min auf mich warten könntet


----------



## Dude5882 (29. Juli 2009)

Bin heute auch dabei.. ob 18:30 oder 18:45 ist mir wurscht. Nur würde ich gerne vorher wissen, wann wir losfahren, weil ich dann die entsprechende Zacke nehme 

Können wir uns Loulou zuliebe auf 18:45 einigen?


----------



## KainGlensor (29. Juli 2009)

18.30 oder 18.45 ist mir egal. Ich möchte nur gern vorher wissen welche Zug ich nehmen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Juli 2009)

Also - generell ist Start um 18:30-jeder sollte sich bemühen-gegen 18:30 da zu sein. Wir watren heute ausnahmsweise-bis Claudia da ist. Sie selbst hat gesagt, dass es ihr vielleicht reicht, pünktlich zu sein. Deshalb sollten sich auch die anderen benmühen, einigermaßen pünktlich zu sein. Nicht dass dann Claudia ziemlich pünktlich ist, die anderen dann aber erst so nach und nach eintröpfeln.

Wir warten aber auf Dich Claudia!  Hugh!  Häuptling weisser-rausch hat gesprochen.

Zum Licht: zwar ist es noch recht lang hell, aber gegen 21.30 wirds auch schon wieder dunkel. Damit jeder gscheit nach hause kommt bzw. die letzen Trailmeter noch schön fahren kann, denke ich, sollte schon wieder etwas Licht mitgenommen werden.

@Jörg: Kommst Du heute?

CU Henrik


----------



## messias (29. Juli 2009)

So, nach erfolgtem Umzug versuch ich heute auch mal wieder dabei zu sein.


----------



## Loulou (29. Juli 2009)

Sorry für die ganze Aufregung die ich verursacht habe (und vielen Dank für die Wartebereitschaft)! Ich war auch startklar und Bike im Auto- aufgrund widriger Umstände konnte ich aber nicht los  (und die 2 kleinen Terroristen kann man leider noch nicht allein zu Hause lassen).
ich hoff mal auf nächste Woche zur regulären Zeit , der Regen ist ja nun hoffentlich auch endlich alle...
so und nun schwing ich mich auch noch aufs Bike Richtung Kernerturm


----------



## Scottmtb1 (29. Juli 2009)

@Loulou
Kannst ja auch mal bei uns mitfahren, Start ist immer an der neuen Kelter in Fellbach. Startzeit kannst du immer bei "Biketreff Raum Fellbach" nachlesen. Wir fahren eigentlich immer Mittwochs und Sonntags.
Grüße


----------



## Loulou (29. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Tip, Sonntag könnte es durchaus mal klappen, dann melde ich mich.


----------



## StevenSch (30. Juli 2009)

Mir hat es wieder viel Spaß gemacht.
Leider war es für die nächsten mind. 8 Wochen das letzte Mal. Bin 3 Wochen im Urlaub, direkt anschließend 5 Wochen in Bad Wimpfen.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß und unfallfreie Ausfahrten.
Bis Ende September
Steven


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Juli 2009)

Ich habe den Weg zur U-Bahn auch noch gut gefunden,

Daheim habe ich gleich den rechten Shifter bestellt, heute abend war schon die Versandbenachrichtigung im Postfach. dann kann ich ihn vielleicht schon am WE montieren.


----------



## weisser_rausch (1. August 2009)

Ich habe morgen Vormittag vor mit Ute eine Schönbuchrunde-mit ein paar netten trails zu fahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat, kann man sich gerne anschließen.

Gruß Henrik


----------



## Juergen_S (4. August 2009)

Hey Henrik,
morgen bin ich wieder dabei!
Freu mich!
Grüße, Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (4. August 2009)

Rad ist repariert, aber morgen könnte es trotzdem knapp werden.

wenn das Wetter so gut bleibt müssen wir zum Ernteeinsatz und Garben machen. Das wird dann eng, mit pünktlich Feierabend machen.


----------



## radi01 (5. August 2009)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. August 2009)

Hey Uli-bist du in der DDR oder was?
Ich bin dabei und freue mich auch, jürgen wiederzusehen, mal schauen, ob er sein Versprechen wahrmacht


----------



## Loulou (5. August 2009)

Ich biete ne dicke Halsentzündung- will die wer haben ?
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, vielleicht nächste Woche, sonst im Herbst, da ich dann auch erstmal weg bin.


----------



## supercollider (5. August 2009)

Ich bin hier und werde keine Gräben ausheben. Daher am Start.


----------



## messias (5. August 2009)

Ich hab noch nen Termin bis 18 Uhr, versuch dann aber direkt loszufahren - dann sollts auch bei mir klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## passivradler (5. August 2009)

wollt mich nochmals bedanken für die tour, hab jetzt endlich drangedacht mich anzumelden. hoffe ihr seid noch gut nachhause gekommen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. August 2009)

Hi - dann bist Du der Christian? Wir als letzter Rest sind gut heimgekommen, nach noch einem netten Trail zum Abschluss. War eine sehr schöne Runde mit flowigen Trails fand ich-und als Highlights auch was Neues!
Nur leider mit ein paar Ausfällen - gute Besserung Jungs (wobei so schlimm wars ja Gott sei Dank nicht, hoffe ich).

Und auch gute besserung für Claudia.

CU Henrik


----------



## supercollider (6. August 2009)

öfter mal was neues 
aber immer die selbe strecke hoch hatte schon was von "täglich grüßt das mumeltier"


----------



## radi01 (6. August 2009)

super war´s, 
ganz nach meinem Geschmack: viele Höhenmeter auf wenig Kilometer.
Henrik organisiert für das nächste Mal einen Shuttle-Service, dann geht´s nur noch abwärt´s. 

@alle Gestürzten und Verletzten und Erkälteten und Feldarbeiter : Gute Besserung


----------



## passivradler (6. August 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi - dann bist Du der Christian?



ja genau, der bin ich. eigentlich hätt' ich das viel früher mal machen können, aber sich schnell auf's rennrad setzen, war einfacher.


hoffe mal, dass ich nächste woche wieder dabei sein kann. vielleicht sind bis dahin ja auch wieder meine radschuhe in deutschland.


----------



## Juergen_S (7. August 2009)

Hey ho, Danke für die Besserungswünsche, kann ich gebrauchen.
Habe mir am Mittwoch die Supraspinatus-Sehne in der rechten Schulter gerissen.
Heißt am Montag OP und dann den Arm 6 Wochen nur sehr eingeschränkt bewegen. Und dann 6 Wochen lang wieder bewegen lernen. Gargl!
Klingt nach 'ner langwierigen Geschichte...
Henrik, ich werd' dann wohl ne ganze Weile nicht mehr dabei sein...   :-(((
Schade, die immerhin zwei Runden haben mir von den Trails und Teilnehmern her gut gefallen.
Euch noch tolle Ausfahrten und bleibt *AUF *dem Rad!   ;-)


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. August 2009)

Oh Jürgen-tut mir leid-und gleich zu Beginn der Tour-wie ist das denn vonstatten gegangen? Auf jeden Fall gute Heilung/Genesung.

Ansonsten an alle Interessierten-morgen gehen wir zum Biken nach Bad Urach (Martin und ich).


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. August 2009)

Da morgen am frühen Abend Länderspiel ist, werde ich leider nicht zum RBT kommen, sondern schon Nachmittags zu einer Runde aufbrechen - so gegen 15:00. Falls noch jemand nicht kommen kann, aber schon früher Zeit hat, kann er sich gern anschließen.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## passivradler (11. August 2009)

nachmittags kann ich nicht, da ich ab donnerstag urlaub habe, daher würde cih gerne abends fahren. 
  hoffe das es noch ein paar gibt, die nicht fussball gucken  

gruss christian


----------



## Loulou (12. August 2009)

Wenn es trocken bleibt und nicht wieder alles schief geht, wäre ich heute abend pünktlich dabei- kommt noch wer oder hockt Ihr alle vorm Fernseher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (12. August 2009)

Ich bin leider heute abend auch nicht dabei.
Gucke zwar kein Fussball, muss aber zu einem Geburtstag.
Allen die fahren eine schöne Runde und gutes Wetter.

Goodbyek
Martin


----------



## supercollider (12. August 2009)

Also ich bin dabei. Narmalerweise Fußballkucker, aber das Wetter ist gut und der Gegner heut eher nicht ganz so spannend.

Sandro


----------



## Dude5882 (12. August 2009)

Ich bin heute Abend dabei.. üblicher Ort zur üblichen Zeit.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Sickgirl (12. August 2009)

Ich komme nicht, mir ist heute in der Arbeit ein kleines Malheur passiert: habe mir peinlicherweise in den Fingernagel gefräst.
Es ist ausgerechnet der Zeigefinger, mit dem ich die Bremse betätige.


----------



## Dude5882 (12. August 2009)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht, mir ist heute in der Arbeit ein kleines Malheur passiert: habe mir peinlicherweise in den Fingernagel gefräst.
> Es ist ausgerechnet der Zeigefinger, mit dem ich die Bremse betätige.



Autsch!!  Irgendwie wirst Du gerade vom Pech verfolgt, was? Schnelle Genesung!


----------



## radi01 (12. August 2009)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht, mir ist heute in der Arbeit ein kleines Malheur passiert: habe mir peinlicherweise in den Fingernagel gefräst.
> Es ist ausgerechnet der Zeigefinger, mit dem ich die Bremse betätige.



In den Fingernagel gefräst????
Das tut mir schon beim daran denken weh. 
Wünsche dir wenig Schmerzen, möglichst gar keine, und gute Besserung.

Martin


----------



## messias (12. August 2009)

Kann leider auch nicht kommen heut, zuviel Arbeit mal wieder


----------



## Loulou (13. August 2009)

War eine super Tour, danke !
Mein Auto hab ich dann auch noch wiedergefunden und der Reifen hält die Luft immer noch- komische Dinge gibts 
Ich bin dann mal weg, vielleicht sieht man sich spätestens beim Lautertal Marathon ?!?


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. August 2009)

Gute Besserung und genesung an Ulrike - hoffe, Du sitzt bald wieder auf dem Rad!

An alle Gesunden: wie wärs am Wochenende, vor allem Samstag bei der Wetterlage mit einer gemeinsamen Biketour. Ich plane was mit meinem Mädel, um mal zu sehen, was sie im Kurs gelernt hat.

CU Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (14. August 2009)

Dem Finger geht es wieder einigermaßen, nur noch ein bicßchen druckempfindlich.

Am meisten rege ich mich aber über meine eigene Blödheit auf, ich habe bei rotierenden Werkzeug ans Werkstück gelangt. Ganz böser Anfängerfehler.

Nächste Woche bin auch nicht dabei, ich habe noch ein paar Tage Urlaub und nütze das gute Wetter aus, in den Schwarzwald zu fahren.

@Claudia: ich bin auch in Spiegelberg dabei und fahre die mittlere Strecke. Und was fährst du?


----------



## Gordon#1 (14. August 2009)

Hey Leute geht morgen jemand eine Runde fahren?
Würde nur ungerne allein fahren.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. August 2009)

Also Martin, Tino Ute und ich fahren morgen eine größere Schönbuchrunde. Da ist einiges an strecke fahren dabei, aber auch ein paar schöne Trails und Downhills. Wenn wir uns morgen nach dem Beintrainingsprogramm der letzten Tage noch fit fühlen, starten wir mit dem bike von zu Hause aus und treffen uns beim Einstieg zum Bundeswanderweg Siebenmühlental in Musberg ca. gegen 11:15. Als Ziel ist die Burg Hohenentringen angedacht. Bei der Tour kommen dann aber gute 100 km zustande und ca.1.000 HM. zwischendurch wird gerastet, in schöner Landschaft auch mal was gevespert, wie es sich für wackere Schwaben gehört. Falls meine Frau und ich morgen nicht ganz so fit sind, fahren wir mit dem Auto in den Schönbuch und starten dort wohl hinter Weil im Schönbuch /Schaichhof. Wird dann ne etwas kürzere aber etwas Traillastigere Tour.

Wer noch mitwill, kann sich das Programm ja überlegen und bescheid geben.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## Gordon#1 (14. August 2009)

Uff, das wird mir aber zu viel, a) weil ich in letzter Zeit nicht viel gefahren bin und b) weil ich ohne Fahrkarte schlecht nach Musberg komme und c) weil ich vor allem Trails fahren will und mir die Gesamtstrecke egal ist^^
Naja, dann erkunde ich mal die Stuttgarter umgebung, bin ja neu hier.
Grüße


----------



## Loulou (16. August 2009)

@Ulrike: ich habe mich zunächst mal für die kurze Runde gemeldet, da ich jetzt 4 Wochen vermutlich nicht so recht zum biken komme, wenn doch(und es regnet im Oktober nicht pausenlos...)  melde ich noch um auf die mittlere- mal sehen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. August 2009)

ja sag claudia-was hält Dich vom Biken ab.
Übrigens war die geplante Maxi-Runde gestern-aber einiges dabei, was Spass machte-z.B. Goldersbachtalabfahrt oder HW 5 und auch die Ausblicke von der Burg Hohenentringen Tübingen an sich immer ganz schön.
Und die geschätzten daten lagen auch nich so daneben mit über hundert Kilometern und deutlich über 1200 HM.
Und eine große Runde im Jahr muss auch sein, finde ich.
@ Alex-komm halt mal zum Einstieg und dran gewöhnen bei unserer Mittwochsrunde dabei.

@Ulrike: hast recht-böser Anfängerfehler - aber weiter gute Genesung-auf dass Du bald wieder vorbeischaust-vermisse Dich diese Sommersaison schon etwas
Grüße vom weissen_rausch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mmachine (18. August 2009)

Hi,
wie sieht es denn am Mittwoch mit einer Runde biken aus?
Geht bei euch was? Falls ja, wann und wo?

Gruß,
Mmachine


----------



## radi01 (19. August 2009)

Mmachine schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sieht es denn am Mittwoch mit einer Runde biken aus?
> Geht bei euch was? Falls ja, wann und wo?
> 
> ...



18.30 Uhr an der Endhaltestelle Zahnradbahn in Degerloch.
ich bin dabei.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (19. August 2009)

Ich auch


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. August 2009)

Sorry-ich kann heute leider nicht - fühle mich gesundheitlich nicht ganz auf der Höhe - und will mir den anstehenden Urlaub nicht versauen. Deshalb ist Schonung angesagt-grrr grade heute. Euch viel Spass.
@Martin-was machen denn die Bilder-immer noch nicht klar gekommen?

CU Henrik


----------



## radi01 (19. August 2009)

@ Henrik: gute Besserung und schönen Urlaub, wann geht´s los?
Die Bilder schick ich dir sobald mein blöder PC die Karte wieder lesen kann!!

Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. August 2009)

danke - wir fliegen Morgen. hast Du für Deinen Foto kein USB-Kabel?

grüße Henrik


----------



## radi01 (26. August 2009)

Hallo!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fährt heut niemand?????????????????


----------



## Mmachine (26. August 2009)

Hi,
ich kann heut nicht. 
Ein andermal gerne wieder.

Gruß


----------



## Dude5882 (26. August 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich, aber ich bin einfach eingeschlafen, als ich bei einer kurzen Entspannungsrunde im Bett lag.

Aber am Samstag wäre ich für eine Tour zu begeistern.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (27. August 2009)

War gestern beim VFB um der CL-Quali beizuwohnen. 
Nächste Woche sollte es bei mir aber wieder klappen.

Gruß
Sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (27. August 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich, aber ich bin einfach eingeschlafen, als ich bei einer kurzen Entspannungsrunde im Bett lag.
> 
> Aber am Samstag wäre ich für eine Tour zu begeistern.
> 
> ...



Ich wäre am Samstag dabei, Start um ca 11.00 UHR ???
Wer wäre noch dabei ?
Tourenvorschläge ?

Gruss
MARTIN


----------



## Dude5882 (27. August 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Ich wäre am Samstag dabei, Start um ca 11.00 UHR ???
> Wer wäre noch dabei ?
> Tourenvorschläge ?
> 
> ...



11 Uhr klingt klasse!  Ich sollte nur so gegen 16:30 Uhr wieder in S sein.. aber das sollte ja zu machen sein.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (28. August 2009)

Ok. 11.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt Degerloch.
Würde vorschlagen Richtung Remstal.

Wer kommt noch mit??

Gruss Martin


----------



## supercollider (28. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich bin dabei. 100% kann ich es aber noch nicht sagen. Ich habe ja die Mobilnummern von euch beiden, würde mich gegen zehn mit einer SMS melden ob es definitiv klappt. Aber ich gehe davon aus.

Gruß
Sandro


----------



## Dude5882 (28. August 2009)

Alles klar; 11:00 Uhr in Degerloch. Im Remstal war ich noch nicht unterwegs, ich verlass mich mal auf Dich ;-) Wäre schön, wenn es auch bei Dir klappt, Sandro.

Bis morgen,
Ingmar


----------



## meyersen (30. August 2009)

Servus, ich heiß Tobi (29 J.) und bin gerade vor 4 Wochen aus dem hohen Norden nach Stuttgart gezogen. Bin echt begeistert von eurer Heimat und würd mich euch gern anschließen, um mein Lapierre endlich wieder auf richtigen Trails auszufahren  
Ihr startet also von Degerloch aus. Wie isn die genaue Adresse und wann is nochma treffen? Würd dann Mittw. dazustoßen.
Also bis denne tobi


----------



## Dude5882 (31. August 2009)

meyersen schrieb:


> Servus, ich heiß Tobi (29 J.) und bin gerade vor 4 Wochen aus dem hohen Norden nach Stuttgart gezogen. Bin echt begeistert von eurer Heimat und würd mich euch gern anschließen, um mein Lapierre endlich wieder auf richtigen Trails auszufahren
> Ihr startet also von Degerloch aus. Wie isn die genaue Adresse und wann is nochma treffen? Würd dann Mittw. dazustoßen.
> Also bis denne tobi



Siehe Post Nr.1: 

Mi, 18:30 Uhr, Endhaltestelle Zahnradbahn ("Die Zacke"), Albplatz


----------



## XSS (31. August 2009)

Hi ,

Ich heiße Fabian bin 15 J alt und wollte mich euch gern anschließen , geht ihr heute zufällig fahren ?

Gruß


----------



## weisser_rausch (31. August 2009)

Bei mir wirds vor Mittwoch nix mit dem Biken. Muss mich erst wieder erholen und zu Kräften kommen.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisfochel (1. September 2009)

Hallo,

kann man bei euch auch blutiger Anfänger mitfahren? Wenn ja würd ichs gern mal probieren.


Gruß,

Eisfochel


----------



## meyersen (1. September 2009)

Also ich bin morgen am start. bis denne


----------



## XSS (1. September 2009)

Hey und wo würde gern mitfahren ?


----------



## Dude5882 (2. September 2009)

XSS schrieb:


> Hey und wo würde gern mitfahren ?



5 Posts weiter oben steht's..

Mir wird's heute wohl zeitlich zu knapp; muss noch für meinen Kurztrip packen.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## XSS (2. September 2009)

Bin auch am start aber erst um 7 uhr wielang geht ihr fahren `?


----------



## supercollider (2. September 2009)

Treffpunkt ist 18.30 Albplatz. Dauer ist bis ca. 22 Uhr +- je nach Laune. Bedeutet also auch das für ausreichend Licht gesorgt sein sollte.

Ich bin diese und nächste Woche leider nicht am Start. Danach sollte es aber endlich wieder regelmäßig klappen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XSS (2. September 2009)

Also ok dann bin ich so um 7,20 Uhr an der Zahnradbahn , wenn mir wemand noch seine Nummer geben kann ich dahin hinkommen wo ihr grad seit ?


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. September 2009)

nachdem ich jetz drei Wochen nicht da war, muss ich mich ja wieder blicken lassen. Da ich jetzt zwei Wochen krank war, ist bei mir nur ne entspannte Runde drin. Wie immer ab 18:30 Zacke Endhaltestelle. Aber um 19:20 sind wir mit Sicherheit nicht mehr dort, sondern in ner ganz anderen Region - und ob uns da noch jemand hinterherkommt, wenn wir ne 3/4 Stunde Vorsprung haben (auch wenn ich jetzt grad nicht so schnell bin)?
Na ja mal meine Nr. als PM

Cu Henrik


----------



## XSS (2. September 2009)

Kann doch um die Uhrzeit +5 10 min da sein je nachdem ich ankomme danke trodtztem ?


----------



## XSS (2. September 2009)

ah nochmal kurz war etwas länger schon nichmehr fahren aber muss ich einstieg 3 nehmen oder speedway zum treffpunkt ?


----------



## XSS (2. September 2009)

Also mein Fazit ist nichts für SingleSpeed fahrer oder Hardcore Downhiller die werden wo anders auf ihre Kosten kommen !

Es hat trodtztem Spaß gemacht und die Jungs Martin / Henrik waren echt ganz nett 

Gruß


----------



## meyersen (3. September 2009)

Hey, der norddeutschmann hats versaubeutelt. habs mit dem treffpunkt bissel mißverstanden und am degerloch/albplatz ausschau gehalten und kener war da. Erst nach kurzen hin und her hab ich gesehen, dass die zacke haltestation, der wohl eigentliche treffpunkt, eine station vorher gewesen wär, aber da wars schon zu spät kenn mich hier noch net so gut aus, verdammt.
naja next mittwoch werd ich versuchen zur richtigen zeit am richtigen platz zu sein........
see yu


----------



## Mmachine (5. September 2009)

Hallo,

wie sieht es morgen mit ner Tour aus? Ist jemand dabei?

Gruß,
Mirko


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. September 2009)

Schon, aber von Möhringen aus mit meiner Frau - wieder ne Einstiegsrunde um wieder langsam Kraft zu schöpfen - fühle mich immer noch recht ausgebrannt.

@fabian - find`s prima, dass wir "alten Säcke" noch ankommen bei der Jugend


----------



## radi01 (6. September 2009)

wieso *wir* 
Ich fühl mich noch jung


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. September 2009)

Ok - Du bist ja auch der Jüngere  - aber ich fühl mich grad alt und verbraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (9. September 2009)

Na, wer möchte heute noch einen der letzten Sommerabende dieses Jahres (heißt tatsächlich "dieses" und nicht "diesen", hab's bei Duden.de nachgeschaut ) auf dem Drahtesel genießen?

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (9. September 2009)

gebongt.

sandro


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. September 2009)

eigentlich sollte ich mich ja heute etwas schonen und Fußball gucken, nachdem ich heute Nacht hustenbedingt wider mal schlecht geschlafen habe - aber das wunderbare Spätsommerwetter treibt mich doch aus dem Haus, auch wenn ich etwas müde bin.
Denke ich werde nachher auch vorbeischauen, wenn nix dazwischen kommt - es wieder schlecht wird.
CU Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (10. September 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

tut mir echt Leid, dass Ihr gestern so lange warten mussten und dann auch noch für nix und wieder nix.  Die Stadtbahn war wenigstens nicht weit..

Den dritten Reifenheber habe ich nicht gefunden, auch nachdem ich alle Taschen doppelt und dreifach danach durchsucht habe. 

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet noch weiterhin eine schöne Tour!

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (10. September 2009)

Hi Ingmar,
sind alle heil heimgekommen,
hatten noch eine schönen Trail abwärt´s und sin d mit relativ viel Singletrailanteil heimgesurft.
Hoffe du bekommst dein Plattenproblem in Griff .

@Alle. am Sonntag ist Albtraufmarathon. wer hat Lust da mitzufahren??
Ist ne fahrtechnisch einfache Strecke, also für (Wieder-)Einsteiger optimal und ist direkt vor der Haustür!!

Grüsse
Martin


----------



## supercollider (15. September 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Den dritten Reifenheber habe ich nicht gefunden, auch nachdem ich alle Taschen doppelt und dreifach danach durchsucht habe.



Ich werde es verkraften... 
sandro


----------



## Dude5882 (15. September 2009)

supercollider schrieb:


> Ich werde es verkraften...
> sandro



Ok, danke..  

@ Hendrik: Was bin ich Dir denn für den Schlauch schuldig? Bzw. welcher ist das denn genau, dass ich Dir den erstzen kann?

Morgen wird's bei mir leider nix werden, da ich auf Abteilungsfeier bin (Rothenberg  ).

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. September 2009)

Ihr sprecht mal wieder in Rätzeln - was wird Sandro verkraften? Den Verlust von Ingmars Reifenheber - ist glaub gar nicht verloren, sondern auf mysteriöse Weise bei mir im Rucksack gelandet - auf jeden Fall habe ich kürzlich einen solchen bei mir entdeckt, habe zwar auch solche daheim, aber ich glaube, so einen hatte ich am letzten RBT nicht dabei - werde ihn mal mitbringen.

Und haben wir einen neuen Mitfahrer, den ich noch nicht kenne Ingmar?

Ich werd nachher am Start sein, allerdings würd ich gerne eine solche Runde fahren, bei der ich mich zum Champions League - Spiel ausklinken kann und rechtzeitig zu Spielbeginn daheim sein kann - wer mag kann gern bei mir mitschauen - sollts nur vielleicht vorher wissen, damit ich genug Bier kaltstelle.

Grüßle Henrik


----------



## supercollider (16. September 2009)

Bin heute nicht dabei, da ich mich auf direktem Wege in das Stadion begebe...

gruß
sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (16. September 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Und haben wir einen neuen Mitfahrer, den ich noch nicht kenne Ingmar?



Oh, tut mir Leid, Hen()rik; da habe ich mich wohl zu sehr von meinem dritten Vornamen (oder war's doch der Name eines Arbeitskollegen?) fehlleiten lassen.

Aber freut mich, dass der auf mysteriöse Weise verschwundene Reifenheber wieder aufgetaucht ist. 

Allen viel Spaß heute Abend bei Tour und/oder Spiel!

Grüße
Ingmar XXXXX Hendrik


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. September 2009)

taucht denn überhaupt jemand heute auf - falls ich nix höre, spare ich mir das ganze Asphaltgeradle und begebe mich von mir aus direkt auf die Trails.
CU Henrik


----------



## radi01 (16. September 2009)

Hi Henrik oder Hendrik oder Erika??,

naja egal!!

Ich bin dabei.

Wie wär´s mit einer kleinen knackigen Runde ins Panzergelände?

@ Alle: traut euch, Hen(d)rik und ich beissen nicht!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Eisfochel (16. September 2009)

Hi,

ist denn der Treffpunkt Endstation Zahnradbahn noch aktuell?


Gruß,

Mitko


----------



## radi01 (16. September 2009)

Eisfochel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist denn der Treffpunkt Endstation Zahnradbahn noch aktuell?
> 
> ...



ist noch aktuell,bitte pünktlich sein 18.30 Uhr


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. September 2009)

@Martin: Danke für die CD - sind einige nette, witzige und auch spektakuläre Fotos dabei - Prima
Gruß Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (23. September 2009)

So, wer ist heute mit dabei?

Der vermisste Reifenheber hat sich gestern bei der Reparatur auch wieder angefunden. Kein Wunder dass kein Ersatzschlauch dicht gehalten hat.. der Heber hat sich IM Reifen versteckt... lol


----------



## supercollider (23. September 2009)

Bei mir wird's heute höchstwahrschienlich nix. bin nächste woche in urlaub und habe noch ziemlich viel zu tun...

gruß
sandro


----------



## Night-Mare (23. September 2009)

bin dabei... neuen, breiten lenker testen...


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. September 2009)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> bin dabei... neuen, breiten lenker testen...


 Ja wer bist Du denn? In der letzten zeit fahren ja immer wieder Neue mit - und wurden dann nie wieder gesehen - bist Du auch so einer?

@ Ingmar: komme auch und übrigens der Schlauch war ein Conti - ganz normal -um die 18 g.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## supercollider (23. September 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder dass kein Ersatzschlauch dicht gehalten hat.. der Heber hat sich IM Reifen versteckt... lol



wie im reifen? du hattest ihn mit in den mantel gequetscht?


----------



## radi01 (23. September 2009)

bin heute nicht dabei. muss heute alles geben, beim Firmenlauf werde ich das Feld vor mir hertreiben und schauen, daß keiner hinter mich kommt!! 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (23. September 2009)

supercollider schrieb:


> wie im reifen? du hattest ihn mit in den mantel gequetscht?



Exakt.. wobei ich nicht viel quetschen musste, die Schläuche waren beim Zusammenbau ja noch so gut wie leer. Gequetscht wurde dann erst beim Aufpumpen...


----------



## Mmachine (23. September 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Ja wer bist Du denn? In der letzten zeit fahren ja immer wieder Neue mit - und wurden dann nie wieder gesehen - bist Du auch so einer?




Hello again,

sollte ich es heute schaffen, pünktlich um 17:00 Uhr den Stift fallenzulassen, dann komme ich gern wieder mit. 

Gruß,
Mirko


----------



## Night-Mare (23. September 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Ja wer bist Du denn? In der letzten zeit fahren ja immer wieder Neue mit - und wurden dann nie wieder gesehen - bist Du auch so einer?



Kommt darauf an, ob ihr lieb zu mir seid...


----------



## StevenSch (23. September 2009)

Sobald ich hier in Bad Wimpfen fertig bin und mein Rad wieder ok ist (beim Vulkanbike hats mir ne Speiche gezogen,keine Ahnung wie) bin ich wieder am Start.
Bis dahin halte ich  mich mit skaten, laufen und Kuchen essen fit.
Bis dennne 
Steven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## womofischer (24. September 2009)

Hallo RBTler, schön zu lesen, das es Euch allen gut geht. Das Jahr (voller Entbehrungen) neigt sich dem Ende zu und als Belohnung für meinen Ehrgeiz bei der Reha und den entgangenen AlpenX wollte ich einen Tag in die Berge (Allgäu?). Da habt Ihr doch sicher einen Tip wo man gemütlich auf eine Hütte kurbeln kann, in der Sonne sitzen, Apfelstrudel essen, Bier trinken und auf einem flowigen Trail in den Sonnenuntergang hinabsurfen kann. Sobald sich dann eine gewisse Tempohärte wieder eingestellt hat, trau ich mich auch Mittwochs mal wieder vorbei. Bis dahin VG Walter


----------



## Loulou (24. September 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Ja wer bist Du denn? In der letzten zeit fahren ja immer wieder Neue mit - und wurden dann nie wieder gesehen - bist Du auch so einer?




Bin auch wieder da und kann dann hoffentlich ab November endlich wieder öfter kommen.


----------



## trucker (24. September 2009)

womofischer schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr doch sicher einen Tip wo man gemütlich auf eine Hütte kurbeln kann, in der Sonne sitzen, Apfelstrudel essen, Bier trinken und auf einem flowigen Trail in den Sonnenuntergang hinabsurfen kann.



Hallo Walter, schau doch mal bei Uli´s (FLOWRIDE) Trailangebot auf seiner coole Homepage nach: 

http://www.flowride.de/rides/index.php?option=com_sobi2&Itemid=26

Denn Uli hat die besten Flowtrails! Das ergab die neuste Meinungsforschung


----------



## womofischer (24. September 2009)

Hallo Theo,
jetzt wo Du es sagst fällt mir ein, daß wir ja schon mal mit Uli am Albtrauf entlang-geflowed-sind. Werd Ihn mal fragen was er vorschlägt. Hast Du jetzt W-Lan im Actros oder haben Sie Dir den Fahrlappen gegen den Putzlappen getauscht. Ich dachte Du fährst bloß noch die Route 66 hoch und runter. Schön von Dir zu hören. VG Walter


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. September 2009)

Hi Ingmar: biste denn sicher, den Reifenheber aus dem Reifen genommen zu haben
@ Steven: Gruß nach Bad Wimpfen - kenn ich übrigens vom Weihnachtsmarkt her - was ging denn dort?
@Walter: welcome back - udn übrigens - lang nicht alle sind heil geblieben dieses Jahr war die Ausfall - oder menschliche Defektquote hoch und vor allem recht heftig.

Grüße an alle Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (28. September 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Ingmar: biste denn sicher, den Reifenheber aus dem Reifen genommen zu haben
> 
> Grüße an alle Henrik



Jau, aber im Eifer des Gefechtes habe ich ein weiteres, kleineres Loch übersehen, das mir die Teilnahme an der letzten Mittwochsrunde vereitelt hat. . 

Ich schaue heute abend sicherheitshalber noch einmal nach, ob nun auch wirklich alle Löcher beseitigt sind; nicht dass mich diese Woche wieder eine böse Überraschung erwartet...

Zwischenzeitlich war ich auch im FlowRide um mir ein neues eigenes Reifenheberset und ein Minitool 18 zu besorgen. Einen Schlauch habe ich Dir auch gekauft; leider hatte Uli keine Conti da, da habe ich zum Schwalbe Superleicht gegriffen. Ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung.

VG Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. September 2009)

@ingmar: danke passt schon.

An sonsten war es am WE ein wirlich gelungener außerordentlicher RBT über mehrere Tage! Sehr harmonisch und homogene Truppe - hat mir gut gefallen - nicht nur das Biken.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (30. September 2009)

@ Henrik: klingt ja super 

@ Alle: Wer ist heute mit dabei? Mein Reifen hat noch Luft, von daher steht meiner Teilnahme nichts im Wege..


----------



## radi01 (30. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

das WE war super, das hat Henrik richtig gut organisiert. 
Leider war ich etwas angeschlagen und konnte an den Anstiegen nicht ganz mithalten, aber angekommen bin ich dann doch und nur das zählt !!
Die Truppe war, wie Henrik schon erwähnte, super gut drauf und ich denke alle hatten ihren Spass, ich sag nur " Meier"!

Leider hat mich die Grippe jetzt voll erwischt, so dass ich heute nicht dabeisein kann.
Wünsche allen eine schöne Tour, nützt das gute Wetter aus.
Wer weiß wie lange es noch hält.

@ Ingmar : Reifenheber und sonstige Gegenstände aus dem Mantel vor der Fahrt entfernen! Dafür gibt´s andere Transportmöglichkeiten,  z.B. Rucksack oder Satteltasche. 


good bike

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (30. September 2009)

Auch von mir nochmal ein dickes Lob für das WE und an die super Truppe, Danke an Henrik! Martin, Dir gute Besserung!

Bin heute auch dabei.

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. September 2009)

ich komm auch
CU Henrik


----------



## messias (7. Oktober 2009)

Ahoi! Urlaub ist gut überstanden und wenn das Wetter hält, dann würd ich heut nach sechs Wochen Abstinenz gern mal wieder ne Runde mitfahren.
Wer ist noch alles dabei?


----------



## Dude5882 (7. Oktober 2009)

Jo, ich bin heute auch wieder mit dabei. 

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (7. Oktober 2009)

Bin heute auch dabei.

sandro


----------



## radi01 (7. Oktober 2009)

Bin heute leider wieder nicht dabei.
Nachden ich meine Grippe überstanden habe und nun wieder halbwegs fit bin, habe ich mir den Ischiasnerv eingeklemmt und kann kaum aufrecht gehen.
Wünsche allen eine schöne Tour bei dem herrlichen Wetter.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StevenSch (7. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei!
Bis später
Steven


----------



## Dude5882 (7. Oktober 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Bin heute leider wieder nicht dabei.
> Nachden ich meine Grippe überstanden habe und nun wieder halbwegs fit bin, habe ich mir den Ischiasnerv eingeklemmt und kann kaum aufrecht gehen.
> Wünsche allen eine schöne Tour bei dem herrlichen Wetter.
> 
> ...



Oh je, dann hoffen wir doch alle, dass es schnell besser wird!


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. Oktober 2009)

@Martin: Du Armer - gute Besserung
@Matthias: so gut möchte ichs auch mal haben - 6 Wochen Urlaub (mir leisten können)
@alle: bis nachher


----------



## messias (7. Oktober 2009)

Also, um mal die Kirche wieder ins Dorf zu stellen - es waren "nur" vier Wochen Urlaub.
Aber die Woche davor und die Woche danach war dermassen viel zu tun auf Arbeit (schnell noch alles fertig machen vorm Urlaub, im Urlaub liegen gebliebenes wieder abarbeiten danach), dass es nun doch sechs Wochen ohne Biken geworden sind.
Bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 133833 (8. Oktober 2009)

hallo ich heiße kai 
und komme auf empfehlung von weisser rausch ins forum,
würde gerne mal mittwochs abend fahren ,
 also bei nacht dazu sollte ich ein paar tipss haben 
für meine Beleuchtung habe nämlich keine was nimmt man da so 

gruß kai


----------



## Dude5882 (8. Oktober 2009)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo ich heiße kai
> und komme auf empfehlung von weisser rausch ins forum,
> würde gerne mal mittwochs abend fahren ,
> also bei nacht dazu sollte ich ein paar tipss haben
> ...



Gut und günstig ist eine Fenix-Taschenlampe (ca 50 Eur/St.) auf dem Helm. Wenn's etwas mehr Licht sein soll (ist schön, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig) entweder eine 2. davon an den Lenker oder:

- Eigenbau (LED oder Halogen)
Anleitungen/Inspiration: Lampe, Li-Ionen-Akku
(Akku geht aber auch NiMH oder Bleigel; wiegt eben mehr ist aber unkomplizierter)

- Lupine (ist aber recht teuer)
- evtl. Sigma (aber da fehlt mir die Erfahrung)

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Deleted 133833 (8. Oktober 2009)

danke für den tipp

ist ja schon eine Physik für sich grins


----------



## messias (8. Oktober 2009)

Aus aktuellem Anlass sicher auch erwähnenswert wäre die hier: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
bzw. das gleiche für den Helm: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
Dickes Licht für wenig Geld, dafür Bestellung aus China mit 2-4 Wochen Lieferzeit und evtl. muss man da auch noch mal Hand anlegen. Ich hab sie mal bestellt und werd sie probieren, sobald sie angekommen ist.
Erschöpfend (!) diskutiert hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020

Und natürlich ein herzliches willkommen bei einem der nächsten Nightrides!


----------



## StevenSch (9. Oktober 2009)

Wollte mich mal für eure hilfe bedanken! Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch ne schöne Runde.
Das Knie zickt immer noch ziemlich rum was mir Sorge bereitet. Werde mal das WoE mit schonen und hochlegen verbringen(muß eh Orthopädie lernen,das passt ja).
Tschö


----------



## Deleted 133833 (9. Oktober 2009)

guten morgen

ja die Chinesen da weiß man nie ob die haare brennen grins

aber gut sehr interessant auch der preiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (9. Oktober 2009)

StevenSch schrieb:


> Wollte mich mal für eure hilfe bedanken! Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch ne schöne Runde.
> Das Knie zickt immer noch ziemlich rum was mir Sorge bereitet. Werde mal das WoE mit schonen und hochlegen verbringen(muß eh Orthopädie lernen,das passt ja).
> Tschö




Was ist passiert??
Hoffentlich nicht´s Ernstes!!!


----------



## StevenSch (9. Oktober 2009)

Na ja, ich denke ich hab es geschafft mein angeschlagenes Knie noch mehr zu schrotten.
Am Dienstag gehts in die Röhre dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## supercollider (9. Oktober 2009)

StevenSch schrieb:


> Na ja, ich denke ich hab es geschafft mein angeschlagenes Knie noch mehr zu schrotten.
> Am Dienstag gehts in die Röhre dann sehen wir weiter.



Unschön. Gute Besserung!
Sandro


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Oktober 2009)

Gute Besserung 
Matthias danke für die coole CD über das Schwarzwaldwochenende.
Ansonsten - dieses WE fahre ich wenn aufgrund der unsicheren Wetterlage kurzfristig hier was ubnd wohl nicht wie gedacht auf die Alb.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## radi01 (9. Oktober 2009)

StevenSch schrieb:


> Na ja, ich denke ich hab es geschafft mein angeschlagenes Knie noch mehr zu schrotten.
> Am Dienstag gehts in die Röhre dann sehen wir weiter.




Gute Besserung.
Am Dienstag viel Glück in der Röhre!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## camper69 (12. Oktober 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Gute Besserung
> Matthias danke für die coole CD über das Schwarzwaldwochenende.
> Ansonsten - dieses WE fahre ich wenn aufgrund der unsicheren Wetterlage kurzfristig hier was ubnd wohl nicht wie gedacht auf die Alb.
> 
> Grüße Henrik




Bitte gerne schön!

Für alle anderen Teilnehmer gibt es natürlich eine Kopie....wenn wir uns das nächste Mal zum Riden treffen...

Hab gestern Lautertal gefahren.......war das anstrengend


----------



## radi01 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Bikergemeinde,

habe gerade die Ergebnissliste vom Lautertaler Bikemarathon durchstöbert.
Matthias, Ulrike und Claudia hab ich gefunden.
Super Platzierungen, Gratulation.
War sonst noch jemand dabei?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## radi01 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich wäre heute mal wieder dabei.
Kommt bei der Saukälte noch jemand??

Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (14. Oktober 2009)

jap, ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (14. Oktober 2009)

Damit ihr nicht ganz allein seit, erbarme ich mich und fahre auch mit 
sandro


----------



## Dude5882 (14. Oktober 2009)

Henrik will auch kommen


----------



## supercollider (14. Oktober 2009)

Verdammt. Habe vergessen meinen Accu aufzuladen und da der letzte woche schon ziemlich bedient war, komme ich damit heute nicht weit. 

muss leider doch passen.

gruß
sandro


----------



## messias (14. Oktober 2009)

Kann leider auch nicht, weil ich vor 18 Uhr nicht ausm Büro komm 
Sag auch schonmal gleich für nächste Woche ab - es sei denn wir verlagern den RBT nach München...


----------



## StevenSch (15. Oktober 2009)

Melde mich für die nächste Zeit wieder ab.
Hab einen "Korbhenkelriss" im li. Außenmeniskus der nächsten Dienstag geflickt oder weggeschnippelt wird. Bei dem Eingriff gibts auch gleich wieder ein neues VKB.
Wünsch euch schöne, unfallfreie Mittwochabende (und mehr). Werde euch wieder übers Forum verfolgen.
Gruß und Danke
Steven


----------



## Dude5882 (15. Oktober 2009)

StevenSch schrieb:


> Melde mich für die nächste Zeit wieder ab.
> Hab einen "Korbhenkelriss" im li. Außenmeniskus der nächsten Dienstag geflickt oder weggeschnippelt wird. Bei dem Eingriff gibts auch gleich wieder ein neues VKB.
> Wünsch euch schöne, unfallfreie Mittwochabende (und mehr). Werde euch wieder übers Forum verfolgen.
> Gruß und Danke
> Steven



Oh je!  Ich wünsche eine möglichst schnelle Genesung!

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (15. Oktober 2009)

StevenSch schrieb:


> Melde mich für die nächste Zeit wieder ab.
> Hab einen "Korbhenkelriss" im li. Außenmeniskus der nächsten Dienstag geflickt oder weggeschnippelt wird. Bei dem Eingriff gibts auch gleich wieder ein neues VKB.



Von mir auch eine schnelle Genesung und dann hoffentlich bis bald.
sandro


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Oktober 2009)

Meinen Dank an Uli für die schöne Tour am Sonntag - statt Geburtstagskuchen zwar nen Powerbar, dafür aber herrliche Vogesentrails vernascht und alles dabei was das Bikerherz begehrt - vor allem flowig fetzige Trails.
Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!!! Freu mich schon auf die Pics
Gruß Henrik


----------



## beat (20. Oktober 2009)

Der weisse Rausch hat's angesprochen: Zwei unglaublich schöne Vogesen-Tage sind schon wieder vorüber, aber Gott sei Dank hab' ich ja die Kamera dabei gehabt! 

Weisser Rausch & sein Operationsbesteck




Weisser Rausch im Flowtrailrausch...




... im Glücksrausch...




... im dunklen Rausch...




... unterwegs mit Mr. Flowride




Am Folgetag gab's dann endlich wieder Wolkenteppiche und ein Alpenpanorama at it's best!




Grüße an die Mittwochsfahrer vom (ab heute wieder) Ladenhüter!


----------



## supercollider (20. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Bilder und blanker Neid von meiner Seite!

Ich bin morgen am Start. Diesmal mit aufgeladenem Akku.

sandro


----------



## Night-Mare (20. Oktober 2009)

Das sind ja super Bilder... Habe das ganze WE Zeit zum Touren und werd mir Mühe geben, da auch ein paar vergleichbare abzuliefern... Vielleicht ist ja der eine oder andere mit dabei.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jörg - kommste heute auch vorbei? Ich bin am Start. Ansonsten können wir ja vielleicht am WE (Samstag-da soll das Wetter besser sein) ne Tour auf der Alb machen. Aber ganz so viel Flow wie in den Vogesen wird sehr sehr schwierig.
Da die Tour auf große Resonanz stieß - Uli hat sicher Lust nächstes Jahr wieder das eine oder andere Wochenende zu organisieren-müsst Euch nur mal rechtzeitig outen.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## radi01 (21. Oktober 2009)

Bin heute abend voraussichtlich auch dabei.
Es wird aber knapp bei mir.
Ich bin entweder pünktlich, spätestens 18.35 Uhr, oder gar nicht!!

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Oktober 2009)

Wäre gerne gekommen, aber leider heute früh mit Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen aufgestanden - Pete hat sich gefreut, er konnte heute mal mit 'nem anständigen Licht biken, ich hüte die Couch 

Aber WE bin ich sicher wieder fit. Samstag soll das Wetter ja passen. Und die Herausforderung habe ich schonmal angenommen: Vogesen against Alb 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. Oktober 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Jörg - kommste heute auch vorbei? Ich bin am Start. Ansonsten können wir ja vielleicht am WE (Samstag-da soll das Wetter besser sein) ne Tour auf der Alb machen. Aber ganz so viel Flow wie in den Vogesen wird sehr sehr schwierig.
> Da die Tour auf große Resonanz stieß - Uli hat sicher Lust nächstes Jahr wieder das eine oder andere Wochenende zu organisieren-müsst Euch nur mal rechtzeitig outen.
> 
> Grüße Henrik




hallo hendrik

wenn am samstag das wetter mitspielt wäre ich dabei
gruß kai


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Oktober 2009)

@Jörg und Kai (und andere Interessierte) - Prima, dann lasst uns fürs WE am Samstag was auf die Beine stellen - gerne auch mit Team Franzosenschaukeln.
Übrigens wird die vergleichbarkeit schwer, da die Vogesen einen Untergrund haben, der Feuchtigkeit viel schneller abtrocknen lässt, weshalb die Trails dort oft trockener sind, auch nach Regen. 

Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin am Samstag schon verbucht.
Wäre auch gerne dabeigewesen 

Gruß
vom traurigen Martin


----------



## Marsupilami82 (23. Oktober 2009)

geht jetzt morgen eigentlich jemand fahren ? und wo ?
generelles interesse besteht
gruß


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> @Jörg und Kai (und andere Interessierte) - Prima, dann lasst uns fürs WE am Samstag was auf die Beine stellen - *gerne auch mit Team Franzosenschaukeln.*
> Übrigens wird die vergleichbarkeit schwer, da die Vogesen einen Untergrund haben, der Feuchtigkeit viel schneller abtrocknen lässt, weshalb die Trails dort oft trockener sind, auch nach Regen.
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Ja da fühle ich mich doch angesprochen!

Ich wär dabei(und der andere "Franzosenschaukler" bestimmt auch)!
Habt ihr irgenwelche Vorstellungen oder sollen wir frei Schnauze ?


Edith sagt:

Aaargghhh,

Ich glaube ich sollte mich in eine Anstalt für Senile einweisen lassen!

Morgen vormittag hat mein Junior Gürtelprüfung in Karate und nachmittags kommt mein Schwager zu Besuch



-----> Oli morgen nix biken


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Oktober 2009)

O. k., also ich werde morgen definitiv eine Runde Richtung Alb drehen. Wer mitkommt bitte hier Bescheid geben.

Abfahrt 10:22 Stuttgart HBF. Treff 10:00 Uhr am Fahrkartenautomaten vor Gleis 2 (die 4er Säule, direkt am westlichen Seiteneingang). 

Da checken wir nochmal, wieviele wir sind (wegen Gruppenticket).
Ich tendiere derzeit zu einer etwas anspruchsvolleren (1200 hm +) und technischeren Tour ab Metzingen oder Reutlingen.

Gruß,
Jörg.


@ Oli und Martin: SCHADE!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2009)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> O. k., also ich werde morgen definitiv eine Runde Richtung Alb drehen. Wer mitkommt bitte hier Bescheid geben.
> 
> Abfahrt 10:22 Stuttgart HBF. Treff 10:00 Uhr am Fahrkartenautomaten vor Gleis 2 (die 4er Säule, direkt am westlichen Seiteneingang).
> 
> ...


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich komm auch mit, wer sonst noch mitwill kann sich mit uns in Verbindung setzen-ganz neue sollte allerdings schon wissen, was über 1.000 Hm auf Trails auf der Alb bedeuten. Es muss nicht sein, dass einer mitkommt auf ne solche Tour-vorher nachfragt was macht ihr so- und dann schon bei den ersten 50 Hm vom Rad steigt.

CU Henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (24. Oktober 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


>



Wie es aussieht, wirds Sonntag doch nicht so schlecht. Wie wärs denn mit uns, Oli 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## beat (27. Oktober 2009)

So, und hier kommt nun ein kleiner Nachtrag zum vergangenen Sonntag:

Unser alter Mittwochsfahrer-Haudegen Trucker, der ja bereits als in den Tiefen des Brummi-Universums verschollen galt  , war sich nicht zu schade bei zugegebenermaßen bescheidenem Wetter kurz mal nach Freiburg zu düsen und mit mir gemütlich in der Gondel Platz zu nehmen! 




Die anschließende gut zehn Kilometer lange Abfahrt gestaltete sich - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - äußerst spritzig, woraufhin wir uns beim einzigen Anstieg des Tages etwas mehr Zeit ließen und - der Zeitverschiebung sei Dank - beim Abschlussdownhill auch gleich in die Dunkelheit kamen.




Auf der offiziellen Strecke am Rosskopf zeigte mir der Trucker dann einmal mehr, was alles in einem unerschrockenen Cross Country-Bikerherz steckt und bügelte mit seiner Hardtail-Kultkiste die Steilhänge, Holzbrücken und Anlieger dermaßen platt, dass ich nur noch die Reste auflesen konnte. 
Hut ab, Trucker - die Trails haben dich zurück! War einfach 'ne geile Tour!


----------



## weisser_rausch (27. Oktober 2009)

schön zu sehen, dass der Herr trucker auch wieder auf dem Bike sitzt und seiner (wahren) leidenschaft fröhnt. 

Aber das mit dem Wetter haben wir besser hinbekommen. Nach anfänlichen Morgennebel wurde es eine anstrengende (zumindest für mich) Tour. bei der uns ab und an die Sonne das Herz erwärmte und uns die verschiedenen landschaften der Schwäbischen Alb genießen ließ, z. B. Auffahrten im sich verfärbenden Herbstlaubwald, Aussichten auf Felsen genießen oder auchAuffahrten durch und über Schafheiden und auch zum Abschluss was richtig technisches zum Runterfahren, vor allem in Anbetracht der Feuchtigeit die Tage zuvor prima.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loulou (27. Oktober 2009)

Fahrt Ihr morgen?
Ich kann endlich mal wieder dazukommen ...!Muß  meine neue Hope doch mal ausfühen


----------



## radi01 (28. Oktober 2009)

bin heute abend dabei.


----------



## supercollider (28. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir wird's knapp. Ich halte das mal so, wie Martin letzte Woche. Wenn ich um 18.35 nicht da bin, dann wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## weisser_rausch (28. Oktober 2009)

Bin dabei - ist doch ein genialer Tag


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Oktober 2009)

Komme auch.


----------



## Dude5882 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann leider nicht kommen... zum einen muss ich noch Einiges erledigen, zum anderen, und das ist das Graviererende, mein Akku lädt aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht mehr. Dem muss ich erst auf den Grund gehen, bevor ich das Ding zu weit entlade.

Viel Spaß und viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Oktober 2009)

will am Samstag biken gehen - wer hat Lust mitzukommen. Wenn mich meine Frau lässt, da ich sie ja unter der Woche nicht sehe, würde ich auch gerne wieder auf die Alb. Sonst muss ich halt hier mit ihr ne Trailrunde drehen - auch da wäre Gesellschaft schön.

Also wer kommt mit bzw. schließt sich an?
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Loulou (30. Oktober 2009)

Um wieiviel Uhr fahrt Ihr? Und wo ist Start?


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. Oktober 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> will am Samstag biken gehen - wer hat Lust mitzukommen. Wenn mich meine Frau lässt, da ich sie ja unter der Woche nicht sehe, würde ich auch gerne wieder auf die Alb. Sonst muss ich halt hier mit ihr ne Trailrunde drehen - auch da wäre Gesellschaft schön.
> 
> Also wer kommt mit bzw. schließt sich an?
> Grüße Henrik




hallo ich wäre dabei und vielleicht mein kumpel auch

 entweder alb 

oder ne große trailrunde durch den schönbuch samstag oder Sonntag

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. Oktober 2009)

hallo nochmal ich samstag wäre jetzt doch besser 

gruß kai


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Claudia - habe grade mit Kai telefoniert. Wir wollen morgen zum Biken Richtung Alb fahren - in die Gegend um die Teck und Breitenstein fahren. Wir treffen uns um 10:30 bei mir in Stuttgart und starten dann in der nähe des teckberges z. B. bei Owen.

Falls Du Lust hast, kannst Dich ja anschließen, ggf. müssen wir noch Nummern austauschen.

Ich schaue heute nochmal später am Abend ins Forum rein.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Loulou (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi Henrik,
das ist leider zu früh, da wir grad Babysitter haben, hätten wir eventl nachmittags irgendwo dazustossen können...naja, ein andermal 
viel Spass Euch!


----------



## weisser_rausch (31. Oktober 2009)

@Claudia:
eine solche Tour lässt sich nicht erst am nachmittag beginnen.
Schade für Dich - perfektes Herbstwetter und sehr trockene Trails - konnte man wider einige Knifflige Passagen in Angriff nehmen und die Trails rund um die Teck und Breitenstein verhaften
Gruß an alle Daheimgebliebenen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6499845#post6499845
Gruß,Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. November 2009)

Also ich mach mal ne mutige Ansage / Aussage:
Falls das Wetter bis heute Abend stabil in dem Sinne bleibt - kein Regen - und sonst noch jemand kommt, dannn würd ich mich aus dem haus trauen.

CU wr


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. November 2009)

kommt wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (11. November 2009)

hm. wetter ist eigentlich ganz ok. wäre dabei wenn jemand fährt. bist du am start henrik? dann würde ich auch kommen.


----------



## supercollider (11. November 2009)

müsste hier um 17.30 weg damit ich pünktlich komme, sollte sich also doch bis dahin keiner mehr melden, dann schaffe ich noch ein wenig weiter...


----------



## radi01 (11. November 2009)

ich bin dabei !!!!i


----------



## supercollider (11. November 2009)

prima. dann bis gleich.


----------



## trucker (11. November 2009)

Hallo Freunde,

aus tagesaktuellem Anlass melde ich mich zu Wort... Heute ist Mittwoch und das heißt RBT. Auch bei mir hieß es heute (Single)RBT denn ich war ohne Begleitung unterwegs.

Die Berufsschule war ein wenig früher zu ende als gewöhnlich un somit war ich bereits um 16 Uhr in RT. Als Lampe auf den Helm, Wasser in die Trinkblase und ab die Post.

Meine Tour führte mich von Pfullingen (der Unterhose) nach Lichtenstein. Überwiegend folgte ich dem HW5 welcher in den HW1 übergeht. Die TRails waren nass denn oft war ich auf der Nordseite unterwegs. Schnee habe ich auch gesehen aber keine Ketten angelegt. Als es Richtung Nebelhöhle ging wurde es auch nebelig! Das fande ich lustig.
Dann kam ich auf eine Aussichtsplattform, noch vor dem Schloß Lichtenstein. Ca. 200 Meter unter mir ergoss ich Unterhausen und Honau und Lichenstein in einem Meer von Lichtern, umgeben von schlafenden Bergen. Sie schienen die Bewohner und ihre LIchter zu beschützen, sozusagen wie eine Art Decke!

Am Schloß Lichtenstein bin ich dann dem blauen Dreieck gefolgt: Talwärts. Unten angekommen wurde mir sehr, sehr kalt...

Nun ein erbärmlicher Foto-Beweis von meinem RBT heute. Aber geil wars (übrigens immer noch mit BOB dem harten)







Ich wünsche allen Biker eine gute zweite Hälfte der Arbeitswoche!
Theo


----------



## beat (11. November 2009)

Hehe  - geiler Bericht! "Trucker goes back to the roots" sozusagen.


----------



## StevenSch (13. November 2009)

Hi,ptima!
Kann seit Mittwoch wieder ohne Stöcke gehen!Freu.
Gestern durfte ich beim Physio. 10 Minuten auf dem Ergometer radeln.
Ich glaub das liegt mir, da kann man nicht runterfallen.
Gruß und weiter viel Spaß
Steven


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. November 2009)

Hallo Steffen - weiterhin gute Reha und Gesundung.
@Theo - schön, dass Du Spass hattest. Wir waren natürlich auch unterwegs. Bin jetzt der einbeinige Biker. Die Strecken dort kenn ich übrigens auch - war dort mal mit Uli - und diesen herbst dort auch mal wandern.

@all: da meine Tage hier in Stuttgart nun gezählt sind würde ich noch nen gemeinsamen Jahresabschlussabed vorschlagen - bei dem wir wieder einen Jahresrückblick machen mit Bildern und Filmen von gemeinsamen Aktionen etc.

@Matthias: Einladung zum Biken nach Geislingen ist zwar schön, aber ich glaube, morgen sollte ich auch mit meiner Frau biken, sonst ist sie traurig - und Frauen sollten ja nicht traurig sein, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## StevenSch (14. November 2009)

@Henrik-Danke. Aber was soll das heißen, deine Tage in Stuttgart sind gezählt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (16. November 2009)

@steven
na dann hoffentlich bis demnächst mal wieder an einem mittwoch

@henrik
schon einen möglichen termin ins auge gefasst?


----------



## Night-Mare (18. November 2009)

Als bekennender anonymer Schönwetterbiker melde ich mich heute doch glatt zum RBT...

Bis später!


----------



## supercollider (18. November 2009)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. November 2009)

komme auch.
Da ich nun nach Tuttlingen umziehe schlage ich ein Jahresabschlussbikertreffen vor - bei mir bietet sich vor allem das Wochenende 27-29 November an. Können ja ein paar Würste auf den Grill werfen, wenn der Martin noch ein paar in der Tiefkühltruhe hat - und dazu noch nen Salat oder so.
CU nachher Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (18. November 2009)

ich komme heute auch mal wieder.. der Anflug einer Erkältung von letzter Woche hat sich wieder verflüchtigt.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## messias (18. November 2009)

Nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass Jörg auch dabei ist trau ich ich lahme Ente mich fast gar nicht mehr, aber ich komm auch (hör mich jetzt schon japsen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (18. November 2009)

messias schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass Jörg auch dabei ist trau ich ich lahme Ente mich fast gar nicht mehr, aber ich komm auch (hör mich jetzt schon japsen).



Das grenzt an Mobbing


----------



## beat (18. November 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> komme auch.
> Da ich nun nach Tuttlingen umziehe schlage ich ein Jahresabschlussbikertreffen vor - bei mir bietet sich vor allem das Wochenende 27-29 November an. Können ja ein paar Würste auf den Grill werfen, wenn der Martin noch ein paar in der Tiefkühltruhe hat - und dazu noch nen Salat oder so.
> CU nachher Henrik



Am 29. ist ja auch 1. Advent, und steigt somit die Sonntagsfahrer-Jubitour. Nicht vergessen, gelle!


----------



## radi01 (18. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Bikegemeinde,

bin erst jetzt von der Arbeit gekommen und hab gelesen wer heute alles mitfährt.
Bei dem tollen Wetter und bei der Besetzung wär ich auch gerne dabeigewesen. 
Naja man kann nicht alles haben!!!
@ henrik: Würste hab ich noch in der Tiefkühltruhe, aber ob die noch jemand essen möchte. :kotz:
Bin aber gerne bereit neue zu besorgen, wenn´s sein muss sogar frische vom Metzger. 
Am 28. hab ich leider schon etwas wichtiges, schon lang geplantes vor.
Da kann ich leider nicht.

Am Samstag findet bei uns im Radsportverein unsere alljährliche Fuchsjagt statt, wer gerne teinehmen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. November 2009)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Das grenzt an Mobbing



Zitat von René:
"Wenn Jörg dabei ist,fahr ich nicht mehr mit!"

Muss also irgendwas dran sein


----------



## Dude5882 (19. November 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Bikegemeinde,
> 
> bin erst jetzt von der Arbeit gekommen und hab gelesen wer heute alles mitfährt.
> Bei dem tollen Wetter und bei der Besetzung wär ich auch gerne dabeigewesen.
> ...



Du hast wahrlich eine schnelle Runde mit einer ordentlichen Fango-Packung verpasst. So feucht-fröhlich von unten war's schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## Night-Mare (19. November 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Zitat von René:
> "Wenn Jörg dabei ist,fahr ich nicht mehr mit!"
> 
> Muss also irgendwas dran sein



Jetzt ist aber echt genug!
Außerörtliche haben in dem Fred hier schon gar nix zu melden!

So ich bin jetzt weg und


----------



## radi01 (20. November 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Zitat von René:
> "Wenn Jörg dabei ist,fahr ich nicht mehr mit!"
> 
> Muss also irgendwas dran sein




Wieso Jörg tut doch niemandem etwas, der will doch nur spielen.
ich feu mich immer wenn Jörg dabei ist, dann muss ich nicht immer so alleine vorne fahren.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## supercollider (20. November 2009)

Ich melde mich für nächste Woche (weil urlaub) schon mal ab. wünsche viel spaß beim suhlen im schlamm.


----------



## trucker (20. November 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Am Samstag findet bei uns im Radsportverein unsere alljährliche Fuchsjagt statt, wer gerne teinehmen möchte ...



hi martin,

bist du der fuchs oder der igel? 
ich hab schon überal Köder ausgelegt (Zimtsterne, Spekulatius, Lebkuchen usw.)

Wann Beginnt das Spektakel??

Gruß
der Theeo


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. November 2009)

Also ich versteh das ganze Gerede auch nicht.  Jörg war doch so nett und hat den Safety Car gegeben -sich vorne an der Spitze breit gemacht - keiner durfte vorbei - und hat so das Tempo eingebremst. Sonst wär der Schnitt zu hoch geworden.

jetzt aber mal im Ernst - hab die neue Wohnung besichtigt - ein paar Kisten reingestellt und ein paar Möbel besorgt - Gegend kurz angeschaut - 
und was soll ich sagen - direkt hinter der Haustür - in ca. 50 m Entfernung Luftlinie beginnen
- die Trails
ich glaube ich werde es
und nun zum
wie gsat einen Abschiedsabend- schlage Freitag den 27. November vor oder Sonntag ab später Nachmittag, früher Abend bei mir. Würste kann ich auch bsorgen falls Deine nix mehr sind Martin.
So nun bitte ich um kurze Rückmeldung wem was taugt.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (23. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6572321&postcount=1756 - wer ist dabei?


----------



## Loulou (23. November 2009)

@Henrik: wie lange bist Du denn noch im Lande?
@all: gibts den RBT dann noch oder wie ist die Planung? Ich wär ab Dez mal wieder dabei...


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. November 2009)

Bin noch bis Mitte Dezember da - der RBT findet natürlich wie immer statt.
Aus dem genannten Anlass nochmal - damit`s nicht wieder untergeht:
Diesen Freitag oder Sonntag Jahresabschiedstreffen - aber man sollte nicht nur drüber reden man müsste mal (da passiert eh nix) sondern tatsächlich was tun. Also nochmal an Alle:
Kurz Bescheid geben - wer wann Zeit und Lust hat - vielleicht eher Fraitag, da am Sonntag die Jubifahrt steigt.
An den nächsten beiden WE stehe ich in Umzugsvorbereitungen und Umzug - und dann bin ich ja weg.

@uli: bei akzeptabler Wetterlage bin ich dabei bei der Jubigschichte und würde mich auch über Dein Kommen freuen (beim Jahresabschlusstreffen - hast ja auch schöne Bilder beizutragen)
CU Henrik


----------



## beat (23. November 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ... Diesen Freitag oder Sonntag Jahresabschiedstreffen - aber man sollte nicht nur drüber reden man müsste mal (da passiert eh nix) sondern tatsächlich was tun. Also nochmal an Alle:
> Kurz Bescheid geben - wer wann Zeit und Lust hat - vielleicht eher Fraitag, da am Sonntag die Jubifahrt steigt...



Also ich bin für Freitag, auch wenn ich da nur relativ spät (eben nach Ladenschluss) und nur "kurz mal" vorbeischauen kann!


----------



## Night-Mare (24. November 2009)

@ Martin & Henrik: Danke für die Streicheleinheiten... 

@ Loulou: Natürlich wirds den RBT weiter geben!!!

@ Henrik: Wie stellst Du Dir das Abschiedsfest vor. Nur grillen oder auch biken? Biken kann ich am WE nicht, da ist mein Sohnemann da. Nur Grillen, da komme ich gerne, halt zu zweit (mit Sohn).


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## radi01 (24. November 2009)

@Henrik- wie ich lese, möchtest du am Sonntag bei der Tour dabeisein.dann würde eigentlich Freitag Abend gut passen.Am Sonntag wäre ich dann auch dabei, denke wird sicher ne gute Runde mit hohem Trailanteil, und da ich am Sonntag sowieso auf den Weihnachtsmarkt wollte, passt das ganz gut.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (25. November 2009)

Melde mich hiermit für heute...


----------



## Dude5882 (25. November 2009)

Ich komme auch...


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. November 2009)

ich auch 
zum gemeinsamen Abend - ich würd sagen am Freitag so gegen 19.30 /20:00 oder?
Wäre schön, wenn ihr Bilder etc. zum schauen mitbringt.
Es wird nur passiv gebiked, so dass Du gern Deinen Sohn mitbringen kannst Jörg.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (25. November 2009)

hi friends,

Anmeldung / Ankündigung!

greetings
theo


----------



## messias (25. November 2009)

Arbeit bis 23 Uhr 

EDIT: @Henrik: Freitag könnt ich auch reinschauen.


----------



## radi01 (25. November 2009)

messias schrieb:


> Arbeit bis 23 Uhr



Arbeiten ist doch schön

bin dabei 

bis gleich 
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (26. November 2009)

Schöne Runde war es gestern mal wieder!! 

Mit der Verabschiedung gestern ist wohl etwas in die Hose gegangen.. die S-Bahn habe ich natürlich noch knapp verpasst. Ich bin dann aber mit dem Rad weiter, bin neben der U9, die praktischerweise über Bebelstraße fährt, her und habe diese dann kurz nach Untertürkheim bekommen.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Night-Mare (26. November 2009)

Ja, sorry... Wir standen vor der Bahn und haben uns gefragt wo ihr bleibt. Der Schaffner wollte weiter und wir sind gaaaanz langsam eingestiegen. Was war los?

DafÃ¼r war das dann eine 40,- â¬ Fahrt fÃ¼r mich. 

*@ Alle
Was ist jetzt mit Freitag bei Henrik, bisher hab ich das GefÃ¼hl, hat so gut wie keiner irgendwas gesagt. Ich bin etwas unentschlossen, da auch noch anderweitig eingeladen, wÃ¼rde Henrik aber vorziehen. Wenn da was stattfindet.
*

GruÃ,
JÃ¶rg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. November 2009)

Also für alle, die zu mir zum jahresabschied kommen: Dornröschenweg 67 (Möhringen) um 20:00, damit Uli nicht zu viel verpasst. Mitzubringen sind vor allem gute Laune und Bilder vom Biken.
@Jörg - wäre schön, wenn Du die Bilder von unserer Scuol-Tour nochmal mitbringen kannst.
@Uli auch von Dir hoffentlich schöne Bilder, vielleicht hast Du ja ne CD von unserer Geburtstagsvogesentour?
Hi Jörg-haben nun Einige zugesagt - Du, Martin Stefan, Uli (ich natürlich), ggf. Matthias und Frank sowie Kai - wäre also was.
CU Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (26. November 2009)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ja, sorry... Wir standen vor der Bahn und haben uns gefragt wo ihr bleibt. Der Schaffner wollte weiter und wir sind gaaaanz langsam eingestiegen. Was war los?
> 
> Dafür war das dann eine 40,-  Fahrt für mich.
> 
> ...



Jo, Henrik, Martin und ich waren von der doch unerwartet frühen Einfahrt der S-Bahn etwas überrascht. Passt aber schon, auch so war ich um 10 daheim.  Blöd, dass es Dich erwischt hat, Jörg. 

Bei mir wird es morgen leider nix, ich bin für morgen leider schon seit Längerem in Stuttgart verabredet. 

@Henrik: Vielen Dank aber für die Einladung!


----------



## Sickgirl (26. November 2009)

@Henrik:
ich habe morgen abend auch zeit und würde vorbei kommen
Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Night-Mare (26. November 2009)

@ Henrik: Was zu Essen/Trinken mitbringen? Oder lieber vorher essen? Oder was war mit Grillen? Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (27. November 2009)

Schön freu mich auf Euer aller Kommen.
@Jörg ich besorg die Würstchen zum Grillen und nen Kartoffelsalat sowie Bier, Sprudel. Wenn Du magst, kannst ja auch nen Salat mitbringen - vor allem wäre schön, Bilder mitzubringen.
Hier noch ein Tipp für unsere Shrauber, vielleicht kanns auch der Uli brauchen - Schnelleinstellung des Fahrwerks http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6553136&postcount=1
übrigens Matthias - bist Du nun incognito auch woanders unterwegs?
Gruß Henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (27. November 2009)

Bilder bringe ich mit, auf USB-Stick ist o. k.?

Salat werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ganz zuzubereiten zu machen, muss ja vorher noch nach Frickenhausen, Leon abholen. Aber wenns noch was gibt, was sich durch einfaches in Supermarkt springen erledigen lässt, dann sag Bescheid.

Jörg.


----------



## messias (27. November 2009)

Ich wünsch euch heut Abend viel Spaß, ich werde leider mal wieder bis zehn am Telefon hängen müssen 

Henrik, sieht man dich am Sonntag evtl. noch bei der Tour mit den Sonntagsfahrern?
Wenn nicht, dann wünsch ich dir einen guten Tag in Tuttlingen und freu mich vielleicht auf baldiges Wiedersehen, wenn du mal auf Stuttgart-Tournee kommst.

Matze


----------



## radi01 (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Sonne scheint der Trail  gefrostet, kommt wer mit  , dass er nicht (ein) rostet!!?? 

Ich bin dabei. 

Gruss
Martin


----------



## supercollider (2. Dezember 2009)

Zurück aus dem Kurzurlaub (20+ Grad und Sonne) und daher bereit für Schockfrostung heute Abend.

bind dabei
sandro


----------



## radi01 (2. Dezember 2009)

@Jörg und Matthias. Schickt mit mal bitte Eure Daten als PM für das 24 H München.
Jahrgang, Adresse, Trikogrösse.
@all: hat noch jemand Interesse am Rennen teilzunehmen?
Traut euch , s´macht spass. 

http://www.sogevents.de/index.php?c=1&s=24hracemuenchen

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Dezember 2009)

Rosten oder Frosten - Das ist die Frage. Entscheide mich fürs Frosten.

Bis später,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Dezember 2009)

ich schau dann auch vorbei.
CU Henrik


----------



## messias (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann melde ich mich mal wieder freiwillig für die rote Laterne.


----------



## Golden_Willow (2. Dezember 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> @Jörg und Matthias. Schickt mit mal bitte Eure Daten als PM für das 24 H München.
> Jahrgang, Adresse, Trikogrösse.
> @all: hat noch jemand Interesse am Rennen teilzunehmen?
> Traut euch , s´macht spass.
> ...



Hi Martin dann sehen wir uns ja vielleicht!!!!!!

Gruß Mandy!


----------



## radi01 (3. Dezember 2009)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Hi Martin dann sehen wir uns ja vielleicht!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß Mandy!



Hi Mandy,

super, was für ein Team habt ihr zusammengestellt?
Wir starten in der Masterwertung und ich versuche noch ein 2. oder gar noch ein 3. Team zusammenzustellen.
Was macht das Jugendtraining? Wie alt sind die kid´s?
Wenn du Lust hast können wir ja mal mit denen eine kleine gemeinsame Runde drehen, am Samstag waren wir mit unseren auf dem Panzergelände in Böblingen.
Wir sehen uns sicher demnächst mal wieder, Tino und ich haben vor uns mal wieder bei euch blicken zu lassen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Matthias247 (3. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben natürlich das beste, schnellste, und tollste Team 
Mandy und Jugendtraining? Fällt eine Runde mit Betty da noch drunter


----------



## radi01 (3. Dezember 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wir haben natürlich das beste, schnellste, und tollste Team



wir sind nicht schnell, aber sehen dafür verdammt gut aus, also das schönste Team.


----------



## Golden_Willow (3. Dezember 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> super, was für ein Team habt ihr zusammengestellt?
> Wir starten in der Masterwertung und ich versuche noch ein 2. oder gar noch ein 3. Team zusammenzustellen.
> ...



Hi Martin hast was falsch verstanden, ich hätte lust so was zu machen aber selber bin ich noch nicht so weit!

Wir haben ein Vierer-Mix Team MTB-Treff-BB


----------



## Golden_Willow (3. Dezember 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wir haben natürlich das beste, schnellste, und tollste Team
> Mandy und Jugendtraining? Fällt eine Runde mit Betty da noch drunter



 Glaube nicht!!!!!!!! Du bist Lustig!!!! Er hat mich falsch verstanden!!!


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Dezember 2009)

an alle, welche sich zur ersten winterlichen Ausfahrt eingefunden haben und den Temperaturen getrotz haben - waren doch einige!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (3. Dezember 2009)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Hi Martin hast was falsch verstanden, ich hätte lust so was zu machen aber selber bin ich noch nicht so weit!



Sorry, bin manchmal halt a bisserl begriffsstuzig.


----------



## Night-Mare (3. Dezember 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> wir sind nicht schnell, aber sehen dafür verdammt gut aus, also das schönste Team.



Häää?  

Martin, dann hab ich mich fürs falsche Team gemeldet!!! Ich sehe verdammt gut aus UND bin verdammt schnell.


----------



## Golden_Willow (3. Dezember 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Sorry, bin manchmal halt a bisserl begriffsstuzig.



Macht nix kann passieren! Wenn ihr wieder in der nähe seit melde dich kurz hier dann kann ich ja auch mal mit!


----------



## radi01 (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Mitradler,

wer hat lust, sich der Herausforderung eines Crossduathlon am 31.1.2010 zu stellen?
Ich wär dabei.

www.dirtyrace.de

@Jörg : jetzt weiß ich auch was mich am Mittwochabend so geblendet hat. 
Ich dachte es war deine Stirnlampe, dabei war´s dein blendendes Aussehen.
Da wär doch der Teamname " schnell & schön" angebracht. oder gar "schön schnell"?
Ich hab´s :" Der schöne Jörg und die 3 M´s. 
Fährst Du morgen auf die Alb? Wann und wo wäre der Treffpunkt?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. Dezember 2009)

schnell dabei musste ich beim letzten RBT auf`m Bergauftrail noch klingeln, damit ich net bald wegen mangelnder Geschwindigkeitsstablisierung vom Rad fall - aber ihr wolltet mir ja partout keinen Platz machen


----------



## radi01 (5. Dezember 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> schnell dabei musste ich beim letzten RBT auf`m Bergauftrail noch klingeln, damit ich net bald wegen mangelnder Geschwindigkeitsstablisierung vom Rad fall - aber ihr wolltet mir ja partout keinen Platz machen



Konnte ja auch nicht schneller, der schöne Jörg machte sich auf dem schmalen Trail  so breit, dass ich nicht vorbei konnte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (6. Dezember 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitradler,
> 
> wer hat lust, sich der Herausforderung eines Crossduathlon am 31.1.2010 zu stellen?
> Ich wär dabei.
> ...



Da ist man mal für ein paar Tage unterwegs....und dann überschlagen sich hier schon die Tatsachen/ Selbstüberschätzungen 
Wie wäre es denn mit " The Beauty's  M+M's".
Jörg: Deine Ausführen zeugen von "gesundem Selbstvertrauen"....schnell bist du unumstritten....doch was meinst du bloss mit dem verdammt gut aussehen..???


----------



## camper69 (6. Dezember 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitradler,
> 
> wer hat lust, sich der Herausforderung eines Crossduathlon am 31.1.2010 zu stellen?
> Ich wär dabei.
> ...



Moin Martin,
hab vor, das dreckigste Duathlon-Rennen mitzumachen... ist schließlich ein Anreiz, gleich zu Beginn des Bikerjahres auf gutem Ausdauer-Niveau zu sein/ zu bleiben


----------



## radi01 (7. Dezember 2009)

camper69 schrieb:


> Moin Martin,
> hab vor, das dreckigste Duathlon-Rennen mitzumachen... ist schließlich ein Anreiz, gleich zu Beginn des Bikerjahres auf gutem Ausdauer-Niveau zu sein/ zu bleiben



Super!  
Hoffe es wird richtig dreckig, das mag ich am meisten, da fühl ich mich Sau wohl, äh sauwohl.

Matthias schick mir bitte noch deine E-mail Adresse für die Anmeldung 24h als PM,Trikogrösse und Jahrgang nicht vergessen.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (8. Dezember 2009)

camper69 schrieb:


> ...schnell bist du unumstritten....doch was meinst du bloss mit dem verdammt gut aussehen..???



Kannst Du nicht wissen, da Du mich immer nur von hinten siehst...  Und übrigens, mit schön hat der schöne Martin angefangen, da kann ich doch wohl noch mithalten. 

Dirty Race? Das klingt nicht nach Catwalk. Eigentlich unangemessen, aber ich überlege mal, ob ich mich dazu herablasse.


----------



## Night-Mare (8. Dezember 2009)

Teamname: Wie wärs mit "Alter vor Schönheit"? Dann habt ihr auch eine Chance 

Brainstorming:

SchönSchnell finde ich gut
Schöner Biken
Schwabenpfeile
MittwochAbendRadler
DOWN (Deutsche aus Ost, Nord und West, boah, geile Schöpfung )
The beautiful SpeedKings (braucht ihr halt neue Reifen)
Biken im Alter

Naja, die Brüller suche ich noch...


----------



## radi01 (8. Dezember 2009)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Teamname: Wie wärs mit "Alter vor Schönheit"? Dann habt ihr auch eine Chance



Wie wärs mit "Alter und Schönheit"? Dann kann sich jeder denken was er will.  .
Wenn keine weitern Vorschläge kommen, melde ich uns morgen entgültig an, sonst können wir an dem Wochenende eine Radtour veranstalten, statt in München zu starten. Und das wäre sehr schade.

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Dezember 2009)

Heute müsst ihr leider oder meine strahlende Erscheinung durch Kälte und Dunkelheit... 

Jörg.


----------



## supercollider (9. Dezember 2009)

also wenn jörg nicht kommt, dann komme ich auch nicht. ich brauche eine strahlende erscheinung...

gruß
sandro


----------



## camper69 (9. Dezember 2009)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Teamname: Wie wärs mit "Alter vor Schönheit"? Dann habt ihr auch eine Chance
> 
> Brainstorming:
> 
> ...




wie wäre es mit SpeedKings
oder Beautybads
QuadSpeeder/ Quadrider

haben wir eigentlich schon nen Sponsor??

und ne Masseurin...


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Dezember 2009)

Kommt heute denn wer?

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ja kommt denn überhaupt jemand??
Wenn sich niemand meldet komm ich auch nicht, hab grosse Angst soooo alleine im dunklen Wald.

Gruß
Der schöne Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Dezember 2009)

Also ich komm - für ne nicht sooo lange Runde-muss dann noch dem VfB die daumen halten.
CU henrik


----------



## radi01 (9. Dezember 2009)

ich bin dabei, bis gleich.kurze knackige runde 


hab uns jetzt für münchen angemeldet.
teamname: *fast and beautiful*, falls es jemand interessiert.

Gruß
the beautiful  martin


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Dezember 2009)

Super. Dann sollte wir jetzt unseren Benutzertitel entsprechend anpassen: 
*The Fast and Beautiful Team* 
...Erledigt

Wünsche eine schöne Runde heute. Hab einen Volltreffer gelandet: Der einzige schöne Tag der Woche und ich bin auf'm Konzert. Wird aber sicher auch gut.


Schöne Grüße,
The Beautiful Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich komme heute auch


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch Martin - vorgestern warst Du laut Computerdaten ganz flott unterwegs - also schnell nicht ganz unberechtigt. 53 km in 2,5 Std. mit matschigen, tiefen Trails und teilweise Durchschlagen durchs Dickicht ist net schlecht.


----------



## radi01 (11. Dezember 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Martin - vorgestern warst Du laut Computerdaten ganz flott unterwegs - also schnell nicht ganz unberechtigt. 53 km in 2,5 Std. mit matschigen, tiefen Trails und teilweise Durchschlagen durchs Dickicht ist net schlecht.



Was für Computerdaten. ich bin nur 42 Kilometer gefahren, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich immer den direkten Weg, vor allem bergab genommen habe. 
Und ausserdem ist diesmal beim Uphill niemand bremsendes vor mir rumgeeiert, will ja keine Namen nennen, aber fängt glaub mit JÖ an und endet mit RG.  Insider nennen Ihn auch "The Beautiful " 

@ beautiful Jörg: Wie war´s bei denn Wildecker Herzbuben?

Gruß
the beautiful martin


----------



## Night-Mare (12. Dezember 2009)

Nennt mich ab jetzt Gott.  Da ich offensichtlich für alles verantwortlich gemacht werde: Wenns zu schnell geht und wenns zu langsam geht. 

Martin, Dein Benutzertitel? Fast and Beautiful Team?

Euer...
Beautiful Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. Dezember 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Was für Computerdaten. ich bin nur 42 Kilometer gefahren, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich immer den direkten Weg, vor allem bergab genommen habe.
> Und ausserdem ist diesmal beim Uphill niemand bremsendes vor mir rumgeeiert, will ja keine Namen nennen, aber fängt glaub mit JÖ an und endet mit RG.  Insider nennen Ihn auch "The Beautiful "
> 
> @ beautiful Jörg: Wie war´s bei denn Wildecker Herzbuben?
> ...


kanntest halt ne Abkürzung - deshalb hat sich auf deinem Tacho vielleicht nicht ganz so viel ergeben wie bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jörg,



alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Schnelligkeit und Schönheit brauch ich dir ja nicht wünschen, denn wie wir alle wissen bist du damit im Überfluss gesegnet. 
Deshalb wünsch ich dir eine sturzfreie, verletzungsarme Bikezeit und ein bischen mehr Federweg, vor allem am Heck!! 



Gruß
beautiful Martin

@all: war gestern auf den Degerlocher Trail´s unterwegs, alles super hart gefroren und saukalt,aber mein bike war danach super sauber, kein Dreckspritzer am guten Liteville!!
Also lohnt sich zu fahren, bis morgen, und zieht euch warm an.


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Dezember 2009)

ist das schon heute - dann wünsch ich auch alles Gute und reiche Beute - vieleicht ist ja auch was "weiches" dabei - obwohl ob das das Richtige ist, bezweifel ich bei Jörg noch ein bischen.
Bin gegen WE noch mit Renovieren der Wohnung beschäftigt sowie evtl. dann wieder in Tuttlingen, mich um die "Neue" kümmern, so dass es dieses We wohl nix für mich wird mit Party und so.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jörg,mein Hübscher !
Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag,wir sehn uns Freitag!


----------



## supercollider (16. Dezember 2009)

@jörg: alles gute nachträglich!

Wäre heute am start wenn sich noch jemand die zehen abfrieren will...


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Dezember 2009)

Ohhh, DANKE!

Bin heute mit dabei. Trockene Trails, das ist mal eine schöne Abwechslung, vor allem zu Samstag...

Bis später,
The beautiful Jörg. (Irgendwann glaube ich noch selber dran )


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi Jörg,

von mir auch noch alles Gute nachträglich!! 

@all: ich kann heute Abend leider nicht mitfahren, die Arbeit ruft. 

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (16. Dezember 2009)

auch bei mir ruft die Arbeit, kann leider auch nicht.

wünsche sturzfreie Runde.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. Dezember 2009)

will auch kommen, kann aber sein, dass es bei mir  nen Tick später wird. Grüße henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Dezember 2009)

So, jetzt habe ich einem Teil unseres Teamnamens schonmal alle Ehre gemacht: So schnell wie heute war ich aufgrund des Totalausfalls beider (!) Martas noch nie. Unfassbar! Damit habe ich einen neuen Beinamen: Häuptling qualmende Sohle. Was anderes blieb mir irgendwann tatsächlich nicht mehr übrig, als ich trotz zweier durchgezogener Bremshebel immer schneller wurde. Sch... Gefühl. Aber bin gut heim gekommen (weniger wegen Marta, mehr mit VVS...)

Gruß, 
the verdammt FAST and weniger beautiful Jörg.


----------



## beat (17. Dezember 2009)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> ... So schnell wie heute war ich aufgrund des Totalausfalls beider (!) Martas noch nie... Unfassbar... als ich trotz zweier durchgezogener Bremshebel immer schneller wurde... Aber bin gut heim gekommen... weniger wegen Marta, mehr mit VVS...



Na dann heiße ich dich doch gerade mal willkommen im Club!


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Dezember 2009)

beat schrieb:


> Na dann heiße ich dich doch gerade mal willkommen im Club!



hab ihm schon empfohlen, mal bei Dir als Magura Spezialist vorbeizuschauen - auch ich muss Dich nochmal die Tage konsultieren - müssen schauen, ob wir die Gabel nicht doch mal rauskriegen - der Steuersatz läuft inzwischen unheimlich rau.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## radi01 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Freunde der Kälte,

ich fahr mit Tino am Samstag um 11. 00 Uhr einen kleine knackige Runde ca. 2 Std sind geplant, wenn wir vorher nicht erfrieren.
Wir treffen uns am Vereinsheim in Vaihingen. Wenn wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen.


Gruß
The Beauti(*fully*) Martin


----------



## Deleted 133833 (19. Dezember 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> hab ihm schon empfohlen, mal bei Dir als Magura Spezialist vorbeizuschauen - auch ich muss Dich nochmal die Tage konsultieren - müssen schauen, ob wir die Gabel nicht doch mal rauskriegen - der Steuersatz läuft inzwischen unheimlich rau.
> Grüße Henrik




hendrik wenn du hingehst melde dich kurz würde mitgehen

gruß kai


----------



## radi01 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

nach dem ich jetzt in meine Fingerkuppen langsam wieder Gefühl bekomme, nach dem sie am Samstag 4, 5 Stunden Temperaturen zwischen -14° und -10° ausgesetzt waren etwas gelitten hatten, kann ich die Tastatur meines PC`s wieder schmerzfrei bedienen.

Mein Tacho zeigt nun 99.450 hm und am Mittwoch wird die 100.000 hm Grenze wieder mal geknackt.
Zu diesem Anlass werde ich nach der Tour einen kleinen Glühweinumtrunk bei mir im Garten veranstalten und euch recht herzlich dazu einladen.
Schließlich haben wir die Höhenmeter zum grossen Teil gemeinsam absolviert und jeder einzelne Höhenmeter hat unheimlich spass gemacht.
Natürlich können an dem Umtrunk auch diejenigen teilnehmen , welche am Mittwoch nicht an der Tour teilnehmen können oder wollen, die steigen dann direkt beim Glühwein-Trail, Einstieg bei mir in der Garage, ein. 
Um dies planen zu können solltet ihr euch alledings bei mir melden, nicht dass anhand der grossen Nachfrage der Glühwein ausgeht!!
Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit wie jeden Mittwoch.
Wenn Bedarf besteht, werfe ich auch gerne den Grill an und röste die Restbestände meiner original Thüringer, sind zwar schon ein wenig grünlich:kotz:, aber ich denke bis zum nächsten Jahr hat man so eine Lebensmittelvergiftung halbweg´s überstanden.

Euer
Beauti(*fully*) Martin


----------



## supercollider (21. Dezember 2009)

Werde am Mittwoch nicht anwesend sein, denn ich bin dann bereits auf dem Weg in Richtung alter Heimat (Heidelberg), so dass ich euch schon mal einen schönen Saisonabschluß wünsche und einen guten Rutsch.

Gruß
Sandro


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi zusammen,

da ich heute auch schon in meine alte Heimat, sprich zu meinen Eltern fahren werde, kann ich heute abend auch nicht anwesend sein. 

Frohe Weihnachten allerseits,

VG euer Plattfüßer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Dezember 2009)

auch ich bin heute schon wieder unterwegs in die Neue Heimat -schade hätte mit Dir echt gerne die 100.000 gebührend gefeiert.
da ich nun auch ne Weile Computermäßig abgehängt bin -bis es in der neuen Wohnung steht -sprich neue leitung habe - dauert noch ein paar Tage.
Daher Euch allen ein herzliches ciao und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest im Kreis der Lieben und etwas Ruhe von derhektischen Zeit.

Liebe Grüße Henrik
P.S. bei mir siehts ziemlich gut aus für einen Heiligabend im Schnee


----------



## radi01 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Freunde der Höhenmeter,

wie es aussieht sind wohl alle schon irgendwie auf der Flucht.
Ich werde deshalb schon früher starten und meine restlichen paar HM alleine zusammenkratzen.
Wünsche allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.

Goodbyek

Euer beauti*fully* Martin


----------



## supercollider (23. Dezember 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> Ich werde deshalb schon früher starten und meine restlichen paar HM alleine zusammenkratzen.



Nicht vergessen: die paar HM kriegst du auch zusammen wenn du das Treppenhaus hoch und runter läufst...


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Januar 2010)

Dann mal ein *gesundes neues Jahr* von Matthias (rechts) und mir (2ter von rechts) aus Bahrain. Hier ist auch Winter, nur 23° C... Mussten deswegen zur Silvesterfeier leider angezogen in den Pool. 





Grüße,
The beautiful Matthias & Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Januar 2010)

ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsche ich uns allen aus Tuttlingen. Morgen abend (Montag 04.01.) bin ich in Stuttgart und würde mich gerne mal wieder zu ner Bikerunde aufs Rad schwingen - falls es die Bedungngen zulassen. Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren - würde mich freuen.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Januar 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsche ich uns allen aus Tuttlingen. Morgen abend (Montag 04.01.) bin ich in Stuttgart und würde mich gerne mal wieder zu ner Bikerunde aufs Rad schwingen - falls es die Bedungngen zulassen. Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren - würde mich freuen.
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Hallo Henrik!
Wenn niemand mit dir fahren will:
setz dich in den Zug nach Nürtingen,Ich fahr gerne mit dir
(kann allerdings nicht vor 18 Uhr)

Gruß Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. Januar 2010)

Hi Oli - schönes Angebot, dazu reichts mir aber zeitlich nicht ganz, nach Nürtingen zu kommen fürchte ich, hab nämlich noch zu tun - nen Termin für Dienstag vorzubereiten. Wenn tät ich mich schon eher ins Auto setzen. Fährst Du denn heute abend und wo?
Gruß Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Januar 2010)

Hi Henrik,
Ich schaue um 18 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen vorbei.
Einmal Alb hoch und wieder runter,mehr wird wohl temperaturmäßig nicht drin sein.


----------



## Night-Mare (12. Januar 2010)

Gibts irgendjemand, der es gestern oder heute mal um Stuttgart probiert hat und sagen kann, wie es sich biken lässt?

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (12. Januar 2010)

hab's am sonntag probiert und schon bei moderater steigung auf forstwegen stecken geblieben. bin von daher unentschlossen ob sich das morgen lohnt.

gruß
sandro


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Januar 2010)

also ich würds gerne mal versuchen, mich heute mal im Schnee zu tummeln, damit man wenigstens ein bischen Ausarbeitung hat-ggf würde ich dafür heute abend noch dableiben statt nach Tuttlingen zu fahren. Wills noch jemand wagen?


----------



## radi01 (13. Januar 2010)

supercollider schrieb:


> hab's am sonntag probiert und schon bei moderater steigung auf forstwegen stecken geblieben. bin von daher unentschlossen ob sich das morgen lohnt.
> 
> gruß
> sandro



wie, ob sich das lohnt??
Biken lohnt sich immer!!!
Ich denke eine kleine knackige Runde ist bei den (Straßen)verhältnissen schon drin.
Bin schon seit 10 Tagen nicht mehr geradelt, weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie´s geht.
Habe am Wochenende endlich meinen Kletterkurs gemacht, falls jemand klettern gehen möchte wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Januar 2010)

Wir können ja unser Rad auf den Felsen verbringen und runterdroppen-wie wär das - hab gestern mit dem Uli länger über Bikeparks-droppen filosofiert


----------



## supercollider (13. Januar 2010)

Hab' heute die Option "schwimmen" im Stadtbad gezogen. Nächste Woche wieder.

gruß
sandro


----------



## Night-Mare (13. Januar 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> ...falls jemand klettern gehen möchte wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt.



Generell sehr gerne, wollte auch mal damit anfangen. Aber heute ist schon Kino angesagt...

Gruß,
Jörg.


*Gesucht: RockShox-Schneefräsen-Aufsatz in der Race Variante.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (13. Januar 2010)

@Jörg:Wie Kino,ich denke du kommst zum biken??

Also ich bin um 18.30 am Start.

Martin


----------



## Loulou (13. Januar 2010)

Ich war heute im Schurwald biken- also das einzige was Spass gemacht hat, war die Aussicht am Ende der Tour in der Sauna zu verschwinden 
naja, aber Ihr wollt ja keinen Spaß haben


----------



## radi01 (14. Januar 2010)

Loulou schrieb:


> Ich war heute im Schurwald biken- also das einzige was Spass gemacht hat, war die Aussicht am Ende der Tour in der Sauna zu verschwinden
> naja, aber Ihr wollt ja keinen Spaß haben



Henrik, Reinert und ich hatten auch Spass.
Z.B. Skihangabfahrt mit anschließendem Anschiss vom Wiesenbesitzer.
Oder leckere Kekse bekommen auf eine unterwegs angetroffenen Glühweinparty, leider war der Glühwein schon aus.
Am grössten war aber der Spass, als meine Bremse nicht mehr aufgemacht hat und ich mit gefühlten 50000 Watt den Berg hoch treten musste. 
Jetz weiß ich auch woher der Ausdruck *" Spassbremse "* kommt. .
Also wer Spass möchte, nächstes mal einfach mitradeln!!

Wobei, Sauna wär auch eine Alternative. 


Gruss
martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. Januar 2010)

nach der "wildromantischen" Ausfahrt mit Euch Jungs durch die Kälte ist das sicher kein schlechter Abschluss -  ich muss sagen, nach anfänglicher Schinderei wars prima-sogar ein paar Trails und das surfen auf dem Skihang war ein Highlight. nebenbei erwähnt - das war Gewürzkuchen - oder hattest Du was anderes?
Schöner Jahresauftakt-RBT


----------



## radi01 (14. Januar 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> nebenbei - das war Gewürzkuchen - oder hattest Du was anderes?



Gewürzkuchen , war trotzdem lecker, müssen wir unbedingt in unser Sortiment von Powerriegel aufnehmen. 
und einen Glühwein in die Thermoradflasche. 

ich geh jetzt Keckse, sorry Gewürzkuchen backen

Grüsse an alle die diesen tollen Jahresanfangs-RBT verpasst haben.

martin


----------



## camper69 (15. Januar 2010)

SERVUZ' er

Nachdem ich mich mehr oder weniger knapp 4 Wochen mit trockenem Sand rumschlagen musste, möchte ich mich nun mal dem "Weißem" zuwenden.

Morgen
*Samstag der 16.1.2010* 
werde ich mich mit meinem Bike in Metzingen 
knapp nach *11 Uhr* 
mit der Aussicht auf viel viel Sonne Richtung Bad Urach durch schlagen. 
Wer noch Lust hat seinem Zweirad die Sporen zu geben ist herzlichst Willkommen.

Go Fredi Go

Matthias


----------



## radi01 (15. Januar 2010)

camper69 schrieb:


> SERVUZ' er
> 
> Nachdem ich mich mehr oder weniger knapp 4 Wochen mit trockenem Sand rumschlagen musste, möchte ich mich nun mal dem "Weißem" zuwenden.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich verlockend an!!
Aber leider muss ich morgen fremdgehen um auf einem Rad mit dünnen Reifen, einem Gang, starrer Nabe und ohne Bremsen meine Runden zu drehen.
Wir sind auf der Radbahn in Öschelbronn.
Fall´s da jemand interesiert wäre einfach bei mir melden, kann dann mit mir mitfahren ( im Auto ).

Ansonsten schönes Wochenende und viel Spass im Schnee!!


Good Byek
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (20. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand, wie die Bedingungen um Stuttgart sind und ob das heute eher ein Night-Snow-Ride oder ein Night-Ice-Ride wird? Würde heut gerne mal wieder biken...

Gruß,
The beautiful Jörg.


----------



## Eisfochel (20. Januar 2010)

bei Möhringen isses eher IceSlide


----------



## radi01 (20. Januar 2010)

Ich würde auch lieber mal mit vereisten Verhältnissen rechnen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (20. Januar 2010)

O. k., melde mich wieder ab. Eis nachts und, wie es sich gerade anfühlt, eine kleine Erkältung im Anmarsch, da riskiere ich mal (noch) nichts. Aber das Wochenende sollte was gehen, Richtung Alb.

Beautiful Greetz,
Jörg.


----------



## radi01 (20. Januar 2010)

O.K. melde mich auch ab, werde eine Runde laufen gehen, es reicht wenn´s mich da auf die F..... haut.
Wer Lust hat kann sich ja anschließen. 

gruss
martin


----------



## supercollider (20. Januar 2010)

schade, hätte heute auch bock gehabt. da ich den talkessel aber auch seit dem wochenende nicht verlassen habe, vertraue ich da ganz auf die erfahrung der locals!

dann halt nächste woche wieder.

gruss
sandro


----------



## radi01 (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo, komme gerade vom Laufen.
Unsere Entscheidung, nicht biken zu gehen war richtig!!
Auf den Waldwegen ist alles vereist, bin 7 km "gerutscht" von laufen nicht die Rede.
Hoffe, dass es nächste Woche besser wird.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (27. Januar 2010)

TRÄUM...  

Bis dahin bleib ich daheim. So.

Im Ernst: War am WE biken, hat doch immer wieder ein paar Eisplatten und das im Dunkeln... Deshalb heute Kino.

Greetz,
The Beautiful Jörg.


----------



## supercollider (27. Januar 2010)

Dito. War am Wochenende ziemlich glatt. Und da sich Temperaturmäßig nicht viel getan hat, dürfte sich an dem Zustand auch nicht viel geändert haben. 

Bis hoffentlich nächste Woche.
Sandro


----------



## radi01 (27. Januar 2010)

ich verstehe nicht, was ihr alle gegen Eis habt.
ich mag´s..............



..........am liebsten Vanilleeis mit heissen Himbeeren.
ab morgen soll´s ja wieder richtig schneien, vielleicht wird´s dann besser.


eisiger Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (10. Februar 2010)

Hi zusammen,

steigt heute jemand auf's Rad?

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (10. Februar 2010)

Ich heute leider nicht. Bin auf einem Konzert.

gruß
sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin heute ncht dabei.
Auf den Trails rund um Degerloch ist es glatt, und heute nacht soll es saukalt werden.
Hoffe, dass es bald mal wieder besser wird.


Gruss
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (10. Februar 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin heute ncht dabei.
> Auf den Trails rund um Degerloch ist es glatt, und heute nacht soll es saukalt werden.
> ...



mmh..ok, dann bringt's das wohl nicht.  Ich hoffe auch mal, dass es bald wieder etwas angenehmer wird.


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. Februar 2010)

Hi Jungs - also ich war heut tagsüber noch unterwegs-von der Stadt hoch durch`n Wald und ein paar Trails mitgenommen-ging prima - jetzt bin ich aber Wieder in Tut.
Nächste Woche bin ich aber länger in Stuttgart und hoffe, es klappt mal wider mit dem RBT - übrigens alles ne Frage der richtigen Reifenwahl.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## radi01 (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wer traut sich heute abend Eis und Kälte zu trotzen?
Ich würd´s mal wieder wagen!!

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Eisfochel (17. Februar 2010)

Hi,

Zustandsbericht der letzten Tage:

Waldwege sind teilweise recht eisig, festgetrampelter Schnee, aber verhältnismässig gut fahrbar. Leider recht holprig durch Fussgänger. 

Bin Montag Abend Degerloch, 2. Einfahrt runter. leider versperren gefällte Bäume den alten Weg, aber die Snowboarder haben ne Alternativroute freigefahren. Vorsicht, die endet am Querweg an ner 2.5m Kante. Nach dem Querweg gehts wie gehabt weiter, der Sprung zum nächsten Querweg ist aber hinüber, Holzreste. Ansonsten der übliche Weg, Teilweise mit Ästen und Holdresten unterm Schnee.

Ist aber eher Tiefschneepulvern, aber fahr, bzw. rutschbar.

3. Einfahrt ging vorletzte Woche vorm Neuschnee auch, hatte aber leider keine Zeit gefunden die nach dem Neuschnee auszuprobieren. Bopser geht, mehr oder weniger kontrolliertes Tiefschneerutschen halt 

Landebahnzustand: fluffig 


Würde gerne mal wieder mitkommen, ist leider zu frühe Abfahrt.



Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Februar 2010)

Eisfochel schrieb:


> ...Waldwege sind teilweise recht eisig...



Hi,

So sehr es mich juckt, das ist mir das Risiko dann doch noch nicht wert. Außerdem habe ich gerade eine scheinbar endlose Erkältung doch noch überwunden und gebe mir deshalb lieber noch bis Samstag etwas Ruhe, um es dann umso kräftiger wieder anlaufen zu lassen. Bei Tageslicht kann ich auch mit der einen oder anderen, in Anbetracht der Witterung sicher zu erwartenden, Eisplatte leben...

Bis bald,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisfochel (17. Februar 2010)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> So sehr es mich juckt, das ist mir das Risiko dann doch noch nicht wert.



Naja, nen Risiko isses nid wirklich. Hab grad beinahe täglich Waldwege im Heimwegsprogramm, ist nur ebne Streckenweise recht anstrengend. Geht aber schon. Winterreifen tun aber sicher auch keinen schlechten Job.

Morgen geb ich dann mal nen Zustandsbericht vom Birkenkopf.


Kann bitte mal jemans ne Wegbeschreibung oder Google Maps Link zum Panzergelände und dem Trail mit den Kickern dort, und der BMX-Strecke über die wir mal drüber sind geben? Find die drei einfach nimmer :-(


Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Februar 2010)

Hi Martin,

bin die Woche noch im Lande und wäre einer Runde nicht ganz abgeneigt-
frei nach Saturn: "alles eine Frage der Technik"
Muss nachher mal sehen, wenn ich aus der Staddt zurückbin wie ich mich fühle, ob ich noch ein bischen Kraft/Fitness habe oder ob dann alles verpulvert ist, da ich letzte Nacht spät ins Bett kam (oder früh-je nach Sichtweise)
Grüße Henrik


----------



## radi01 (17. Februar 2010)

Hi Henrik,

ruf mich einfach an, wenn du da bist, eine kleine Runde zum/im Panzergelände geht immer.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Eisfochel (17. Februar 2010)

So, hier der Waldzustandsbericht:

Birkenkopf ist noch recht gutbefahrbar.

Aber der Wald dahinter Richtung Heslach/Kaltental macht nicht wirklich Spass. Eklig nasser Schnee der einem, wenn festgetrampelt, dauernd unterm Rad wegbricht oder eben recht rutschige Angelegenheit.



Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. Februar 2010)

"Panzergelände" - ich glaub, das nächste ist auf der Südalb bei Stetten am kalten "Arsch".

Aber wenigstens waren wir draußen-obwohl die Standortübungsplatzüberquerung sich nicht wirklich gelohnt hat.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Februar 2010)

Dreht heute jemand eine Runde? 

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (24. Februar 2010)

HAbe heute Nachmittag 'ne Besprechung, bei der mir schon angekündigt wurde das es länger geht. Von daher wird es mir höchstwahrscheinlich nicht reichen bis 18:30.
Sollte ich wiedererwarten früher rauskommen, würde ich bis spätestens 5 nach auftauchen.

gruß
sandro


----------



## camper69 (24. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin,

also ich würde mich aus Lubu auf den Weg machen...und um halb an der Zacke sein...


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Februar 2010)

camper69 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> also ich würde mich aus Lubu auf den Weg machen...und um halb an der Zacke sein...



Alles klar, dann sehen wir uns dort


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. Februar 2010)

na dann Euch viel Spass im nun wieder schneefreien Stuttgart. Bin nun wieder in Tut-im Schnee, weshalb ich wohl eher Langlaufen gehe.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (24. Februar 2010)

Bin auch dabei!!!


----------



## bike-concept (26. Februar 2010)

Mittwochs in ESSLINGEN ab 18:00Uhr durch den Shurwoodforest!

Hallo zusammen, denke wir starten wieder durch. Der Schnee ist fast überall weg und die Matschreifen müssen bis zum Sommer abgefahren werden. Also lasst euch nicht lumpen, ladet eure Lampen und kommt mit durch den Shurwoodforest.

Treffpunkt bei bike-concept immer Mittwochs 18:00Uhr (unterhalb der Esslinger Burg)
Dauer je nach Wetterlage 1,5-3h
Schwerpunkt "Trail"

bis dahin

Gruß Marcus
www.bike-concept.com


----------



## Dude5882 (2. März 2010)

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Ich wäre bei einer Runde (ab Albplatz) dabei  Das Wetter soll ja ganz passabel werden. Inzwischen sollten auch die letzten Schneereste abgeschmolzen sein.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (2. März 2010)

wenn nix beruflich dazwischen kommt, bin ich auch dabei.

sandro


----------



## radi01 (2. März 2010)

Bin morgen leider nicht im Lande.
Aufpassen, im Wald fliegen die Äste tief.Ging mir am Sonntag so, war zum Glück nur ein Kleiner!!

Good byek
Martin


----------



## Night-Mare (3. März 2010)

Mein Schwarzer liegt mit zerlegten Vorderbeinen daheim da mir gestern das Werkzeug fehlte, um in den Dämpfer zu schauen. Das werde ich heute nacholen, ergo... Kein Ausritt heute. 

Gruß,
J.


----------



## Dude5882 (3. März 2010)

supercollider schrieb:


> wenn nix beruflich dazwischen kommt, bin ich auch dabei.
> 
> sandro



Ok  Gibt's halt rechtzeitig Bescheid, wenn's nix wird.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (3. März 2010)

Sieht gut aus. Bin heute am Start.

gruß
sandro


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. März 2010)

Morgen bin ich wieder im Ländle - vielleicht passt es dann ja wieder für ne Runde RBT - wäre schön-bringe mal Ausrüstung mit.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle-lisa (9. März 2010)

Hallo Sportler, Radfahrer und LÃ¤ufer,


Es gibt wieder einen Laktat leistungstest in schÃ¶naich. Vom 25.3 ab 17  bis 26.3  open end. Auf dem Fahrrad oder auf dem Laufband wer mÃ¶chte. Wie letztes mal 89,-â¬/person incl. Trainingsplan und 60,-â¬ ohne trainngsplan. Je nach anmeldungszahlen findet es statt und ich schicke euch die einzelne termine dann raus.  Und wenns gehtâs gleich ungefÃ¤hr wann ihr zeit habt...

vg lisa


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. März 2010)

Wie geht heut nix oder was? Da komm ich extra von soo weit her wegen Euch und dann meldet sich keiner? Also ich fahr heut, aber wenn sich keiner meldet, fahr ich wohl net extra nach Degerloch.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## supercollider (10. März 2010)

Das ist dir natürlich hoch anzurechnen das du nur für uns aus tuttlingen her kommst! 

deswegen muss ich mich heute aber trotzdem mit einem ganz schlechten gewissen abmelden.

gruß
sandro


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. März 2010)

was hält Dich denn ab? Wetter sieht ganz ok aus


----------



## supercollider (10. März 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> was hält Dich denn ab? Wetter sieht ganz ok aus



arbeit. das wird mir wohl zu knapp heute, ich muss für morgen noch ein paar dinge fertig machen.


----------



## Dude5882 (10. März 2010)

supercollider schrieb:


> arbeit. das wird mir wohl zu knapp heute, ich muss für morgen noch ein paar dinge fertig machen.



Hallo Henrik,

leider ist es bei mir das gleiche  Zudem ist mir das mit dem Schnee und Eis etwas zu heikel.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (11. März 2010)

Hi Leute-hat gestern totalen Spass gemacht über gefrorene, vereiste und nur leicht verschneite Trails zu fetzen. Bekäme man nicht nach 2 Std. langsam kalte Füsse, könnts eigentlich immer so sein!
CU wr


----------



## Holzmeister09 (11. März 2010)

Hey ihr Biker aus Stuttgart und Umgebung, wann und wo trefft ihr euch zum biken.
Bin wieeder in Stuttgart angekommen und suche hier Anschluss an aktive MTB´ler.
Gr. der Holzmeister


----------



## trucker (12. März 2010)

hello guys and girls,

I´m from scotland and I like Stuttgart so much. It´s banter to ride your tracks! I took a picture last weekend to proof I really like riding like a terminator..

Cheers, Trucker
(Ik schprecke auck dschörman)


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. März 2010)

Holzmeister09 schrieb:


> Hey ihr Biker aus Stuttgart und Umgebung, wann und wo trefft ihr euch zum biken.
> Bin wieeder in Stuttgart angekommen und suche hier Anschluss an aktive MTB´ler.
> Gr. der Holzmeister


das steht doch alles am Anfang, warum macht man sich die Mühe, wenn das immer wieder gefragt wird

@trucker:
wie soll man glauben, Du bikst wie ein terminator, wenn Du andere ablichtest

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (17. März 2010)

Wer ist heute mit dabei? Endlich wird es auch wieder etwas wärmer


----------



## MatzeausmSueden (17. März 2010)

Hi liebe Leute, 

ich wollte nur mal Bescheid geben, dass es mich inzwischen nach Tübingen verschlagen hat und ich jetzt dort auf die Trails geh...

Aber die paar Mal, bei denen ichs geschafft hab mit euch zu fahren wars sehr cool 

Grüße aus Tübingen! 

Matze


----------



## radi01 (17. März 2010)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wer ist heute mit dabei? Endlich wird es auch wieder etwas wärmer



Mein Schwarzer scharrt schon mit den Hufen und kann es kaum erwarten auf die ( matschigen ) Trails losgelassen zu werden!!
Auch ich bin nicht abgeneigt mich ein wenig im Schlamm zu wühlen!!
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

@Matze: Wenn du mal wieder in der Nähe bist, kannste ja immer noch mitfahren.Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viele schöne Trails in Tübingen und Umgebung.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. März 2010)

komme mit Ingmar mit. Bis später


----------



## Dude5882 (23. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

das Wetter soll mindestens bis morgen so schön bleiben.. das schreit doch förmlich nach einer Runde. Wer ist dabei?

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Loulou (23. März 2010)

In der Hoffnung das die Kondition reicht, würd ich auch mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (23. März 2010)

Loulou schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung das die Kondition reicht, würd ich auch mal wieder mitfahren


Kondition   was ist das? 
Ich bin dabei 

CU
Martin


----------



## supercollider (23. März 2010)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> .. das schreit doch förmlich nach einer Runde. Wer ist dabei?



Aber hallo, bin dabei!


----------



## radi01 (31. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

wer traut sich heute in den Wald??
Oder seid Ihr schon alle im Osterurlaub??
Wenn sich noch jemand meldet, bin ich dabei.

martin


----------



## supercollider (31. März 2010)

bin heute nicht dabei.
gruß
sandro


----------



## Willylu (31. März 2010)

sodele, also ich bin dabei heute. Da ich bloss 2 stunden gepennt hab wirds bei mir heut aber glaub a weng gemütlihcer zugehen . 
@ Martin: Falls sich sonst keiner meldet könnten wir ja auch von Vaihingen aus fahren oder? 

Grüsse
Chris
(der Kollege von Ingmar, war letzte Woche dabei)


----------



## depphardy (6. April 2010)

Geht morgen jemand ne Runde fahren? Oder seid ihr alle in den Osternferien??
Will auch mal mit, dann könnt ich mal ein paar neue Trails antesten.
Wann gehts los?

Gruß Markus


----------



## supercollider (6. April 2010)

Ich wäre morgen am start, das geile wetter darf man sich nicht entgehen lassen. 18.30 wie immer.

gruß
sandro


----------



## depphardy (6. April 2010)

Dann bin ich ja mal gepannt auf morgen
Treffpunkt ist Degerlocher Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zacke??

Bis denne


----------



## Dude5882 (6. April 2010)

supercollider schrieb:


> Ich wäre morgen am start, das geile wetter darf man sich nicht entgehen lassen. 18.30 wie immer.
> 
> gruß
> sandro



Jup, ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (6. April 2010)

ich auch


----------



## supercollider (6. April 2010)

depphardy schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja mal gepannt auf morgen
> Treffpunkt ist Degerlocher Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zacke??



genau


----------



## newport82 (11. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich als "Neudegerlocher" werde die Woche mein Rad ausm Winterschlaf wiedererwecken. 
Fahre schon seid einiger Zeit und wollte mal fragen wie lange so ne Tour bei euch ist. Also wieviele KM und die Zeit dazu und so ;-)

Grüße aus einem Haus in Degerloch 

Dennis


----------



## radi01 (12. April 2010)

newport82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich als "Neudegerlocher" werde die Woche mein Rad ausm Winterschlaf wiedererwecken.
> Fahre schon seid einiger Zeit und wollte mal fragen wie lange so ne Tour bei euch ist. Also wieviele KM und die Zeit dazu und so ;-)
> ...



Hi Dennis,

wir sind ca. 2,5 bis 3 Stunden on Tour. Km richten sich je nach Strecke.
Komm einfach mit und du wirst sehen ob´s passt.

bis Mittwoch 18.30 Endhaltestelle Zacke

Gruß
Martin


----------



## newport82 (12. April 2010)

ohje, dann muss ich mir ja echt noch ein "lämpchen" zulegen *fg*
Diesen Mittwoch schaffe ich noch nicht, da ich mein rad erst die Woche ausm Keller hohlen werde. Steht noch nicht in Degerloch *fg*
Aber ich schaue mal das ich den Mittwoch drauf komme. Geb aber nochmal Bescheid.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149  reicht die Lampe? *fg*


----------



## Bullet (13. April 2010)

Am SA 17.4 um 10uhr Ridertreff am Stuttgarter Hbf !  (fr,dh, usw)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willylu (13. April 2010)

die reicht auf jeden fall. da kannste ja den ganzen kessel mit ausleuchten  

Wie sieht das aus? Is morgen jemand bei leichtem regen und gefühlten 5 bis 7 Grad am Start?


----------



## radi01 (13. April 2010)

Wenn´s net Hunde und Katzen regnet bin ich da.
Bin ja net aus Zucker.


----------



## supercollider (13. April 2010)

bin die nächsten beiden male raus. konzert (morgen) und urlaub (nächste woche).


----------



## Dude5882 (14. April 2010)

Henrik und ich sind bei halbwegs stabilem Wetter dabei


----------



## Dude5882 (21. April 2010)

Wie schaut's heute aus? Ich werde wohl mit dabei sein 

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. April 2010)

Wenns nicht regnet, werde ich auch mit dabei sein
@Uli: ich bring dann mal die Helmhalterung mit.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Willylu (21. April 2010)

Sers Kollegen, bei mir is heute unsicher. Muss noch einiges schaffen und weiss noch nicht ob ich Zeit hab. Werde das dann spontan machen aber es wird wohl eher nix. 
Son scheiss....
rockt für mich mit und viel Spaß 
Greez 
Chris


----------



## radi01 (21. April 2010)

Bin dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## depphardy (21. April 2010)

Bin am Start (auch wenns regnet)
Markus


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. April 2010)

war gestern eine extrem flowige Runde viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (28. April 2010)

wer fährt heute bei dem Traumwetter?? 

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (28. April 2010)

Wetter passt. Arbeit auch > Bin heute dabei


----------



## Willylu (28. April 2010)

Hallo Jungs und Madels, 

hiermit eine Zusage von mir. 
Mein Mitbewohner würde auch gene mitkommen, hat aber bis 18.30 Vorlesung an der Uni in Vaihingen, kann dann aber sofort los. Wollte mal vorschlagen dass wir eine Route Wähle bei der er zu uns stoßen kann. 

Kriegen wir das hin ? 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## meyersen (28. April 2010)

Hey, als "relativ" neuer Stuttgarter werde ich mich heut abend einfach mal anschließen. Wollt schon seit langem mal dabeisein, aber der schichtdienst hats so oft net möglich gemacht.....
ist es bei 18.30h an der zacke geblieben?
bis später tobi


----------



## Dude5882 (28. April 2010)

Willylu schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Madels,
> 
> hiermit eine Zusage von mir.
> Mein Mitbewohner würde auch gene mitkommen, hat aber bis 18.30 Vorlesung an der Uni in Vaihingen, kann dann aber sofort los. Wollte mal vorschlagen dass wir eine Route Wähle bei der er zu uns stoßen kann.
> ...



Wir könnten mal wieder eine Runde Richtung Bärensee/Mahdental machen. Oder was meinst Du Sandro?

@ Tobi: exakt! 18:30 Zacke am Albplatz.


----------



## supercollider (28. April 2010)

18.30 Endstation Zacke ist nach wie vor aktuell.

@chris: sollte eigentlich machbar sein, dass wir eine Runde wählen zu der man noch dazustoßen kann.

gruss
sandro

Edit:
Ups. Da war Ingmar schon schneller.


----------



## meyersen (28. April 2010)

eine frage noch zur orientierung, endstation zacke, heißt denn mit der bahn ammarienplatz aussteigen, rischtich?


----------



## camper69 (28. April 2010)

komme dazu....


----------



## Willylu (28. April 2010)

hey, meyersen, 

musst am marienplatz in die Zacke rein und zur oberen Endstation fahren. 
Degerloch Albplatz. 

Greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (28. April 2010)

bin dabei..


----------



## meyersen (28. April 2010)

ok, danke. war halt schonmal an der haltestelle degerloch albplatz, recht früh sogar, aber kener war zu sehen. hat mich bissel irritiert.
naja nu wirds hofftl klappen. bin aufn weißen bike (lapierre) unterwegs, zur not einfach ne bottle gegen den helm werfen, falls i irgendwo da rumsteh....


----------



## supercollider (28. April 2010)

meyersen schrieb:


> ok, danke. war halt schonmal an der haltestelle degerloch albplatz, recht früh sogar, aber kener war zu sehen. hat mich bissel irritiert.
> naja nu wirds hofftl klappen. bin aufn weißen bike (lapierre) unterwegs, zur not einfach ne bottle gegen den helm werfen, falls i irgendwo da rumsteh....



Eigentlich sind wir nicht zu verfehlen. Direkt am Prellbock wo die Gleise der Zacke enden.

sandro


----------



## radi01 (28. April 2010)

supercollider schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind wir nicht zu verfehlen. Direkt am Prellbock wo die Gleise der Zacke enden.
> 
> sandro



Das mit der bottle an den Helm find ich besser


----------



## Willylu (28. April 2010)

Ich will auch was werfen !!!


----------



## meyersen (29. April 2010)

Hey, 
gestern bin i grad so noch die Treppen hochgekommen und bin nur noch aufs sofa gefallen, hat trotzdem echt spass gemacht. 
bis demnächst tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willylu (29. April 2010)

hehe, na dafür haste sicher gut geschlafen oder? 
wenn du bock hast, komm einfach nächste woche wieder mit, das geht echt schnell dass man sich an die belastung gewöhnt. wir ham halt n bissel vorsprung, aber 3 wochen oder so reichen schon. 
Kannst ja mal probieren, n bissel Rotwein in die Trinkflasche beizusetzen. Bei autos bringt Alkohol im Tank ja auch ne unglaubliche Leistungssteigerung  
Ich wär bei dem Versuch auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## camper69 (29. April 2010)

Willylu schrieb:


> hehe, na dafür haste sicher gut geschlafen oder?
> wenn du bock hast, komm einfach nächste woche wieder mit, das geht echt schnell dass man sich an die belastung gewöhnt. wir ham halt n bissel vorsprung, aber 3 wochen oder so reichen schon.
> Kannst ja mal probieren, n bissel Rotwein in die Trinkflasche beizusetzen. Bei autos bringt Alkohol im Tank ja auch ne unglaubliche Leistungssteigerung
> Ich wär bei dem Versuch auf jeden Fall dabei



....und mit dem Rotwein in der Flasche gehen die Sprünge in der Regel auch besser....

war ne schöne Runde gestern


----------



## radi01 (29. April 2010)

camper69 schrieb:


> ....und mit dem Rotwein in der Flasche gehen die Sprünge in der Regel auch besser....
> 
> war ne schöne Runde gestern



...hab ich schon probiert: man ist total enthemmt 
... nur die Landung


----------



## Willylu (29. April 2010)

ja wie martin, enthemmt !? Ich dachte Flitzen is nicht so Dein ding


----------



## radi01 (29. April 2010)

Willylu schrieb:


> ja wie martin, enthemmt !? Ich dachte Flitzen is nicht so Dein ding



... muss ja nicht jeder wissen, bleibt aber unser Geheimnis


----------



## Dude5882 (30. April 2010)

camper69 schrieb:


> war ne schöne Runde gestern



Absolut!! Und traumhafte Bedingungen!


----------



## newport82 (1. Mai 2010)

wird zeit das ich auch mal komme...... aber statt rotwein würde ich vodka nehmen ;-)


----------



## meyersen (4. Mai 2010)

Hey, 
der Tipp mit mehr Ps durch Wein ist gut, aber ich glaub ich brauch zur Zeit ne ganze Minibar. Leider kann ich die nächsten 3 Mittwoche wieder nich, muss halt schaffen. aber dann kann es richtig losgehen, hab dass mit dem dienstplan bissel koordinieren können, damit ich öfter dabeisein kann.....am wochenende gehts nach tuttlingen, heimlich trainieren, ma gucken dass ich in 3 wochen fitter bin....


----------



## radi01 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Freunde der kaltnassen Jahreszeit!!!
Wer möchte es wagen, heute abend dem Wetter zu trotzen??
Falls sich jemand anmeldet, wäre ich bereit eine kleine knackige Runde zu drehen.
Wenn nicht, bleibe ich daheim am warmen Ofen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (5. Mai 2010)

Hi Martin,

Henrik und ich bleiben lieber am warmen ofen respektive im warmen Auto. Das Regenrisiko ist uns etwas zu hoch. Nächste Woche wieder, wenn's hoffentlich wieder etwas wärmer ist.

Viele Grüße,
Henrik und Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (5. Mai 2010)

Werde wohl nur eine schnelle Runde um den trockenen Heimstandort herum drehen. Zeitlich wäre es wohl eh für mich knapp geworden heute.

gruß
sandro


----------



## radi01 (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

wer hat am Donnerstag Lust auf eine ausgedehnte gemütliche  Ausfahrt.
mein Vorschlag wäre den Henrik in Tuttlingen zu besuchen und da eine, natürlich von Henrik geführte Tour zu radeln.
Fall´s da jemand Lust dazu hätte, wäre ich bereit den Transfer der Bikes zu übernehmen.
Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob Henrik überhaupt Zeit, bzw. Lust dazu hat.
Aber ich bin sicher, wenn er das hier liest, wird er sich sicher ( positiv) dazu äussern.


Goodbyek
Martin


----------



## Willylu (10. Mai 2010)

heyhey, jungs. War letzte Woche nicht im Lande. 

was sind denn das für pläne, die hier geschmiedet werden!?!? Wie hast dir das am do vorgestellt, Martin? N ganzen Tag oder abends oder wie sieht das aus? Tut- Lingen is ja auch n stückel.


----------



## supercollider (10. Mai 2010)

Klingt gut, wäre dabei wenn's klappt!

sandro


----------



## radi01 (10. Mai 2010)

Meine Vorstellung:
Früh morgens los, unterwegs, ca. halbe Strecke gemütlich frühstücken, dann durch bis nach Tuttlingen!!
Falls es mit Tuttlingen nicht klappt, bitte Alternativvorschläge, Hauptsache biken ist dabei.!!!

Martin


----------



## Willylu (10. Mai 2010)

seh ich das richtig, von sttg nach ttl mim rad zu fahren ? 
Ich werd morgen abschätzen können ob ich zeit hab. prinzipiell grosses interesse.


----------



## radi01 (11. Mai 2010)

Willylu schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig, von sttg nach ttl mim rad zu fahren ?
> Ich werd morgen abschätzen können ob ich zeit hab. prinzipiell grosses interesse.



natürlich nicht!!!!!!!!
mit´m Auto nach ttl und da mit´m radl rauf und runter!!


----------



## Willylu (11. Mai 2010)

ha, i han halt denkt, gell


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute - im Prinzip ne sehr schöne Idee, aber grad sprechen zwei Dinge dagegen - die Wetterprognose und ich bin grade auch leicht erkältet.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (11. Mai 2010)

Heners Rundmail vom Henrik glese??
........................... heners au kabiert??
..........................???????????????????.............!!!!!
Also muss Plan B her!!
@ Sandro: Könntest du mal schaun ob es eine schöne GPS Tour gibt die du aufs navi laden kannst, meins ist gerade out of order.
Gilt natürlich für jeden, der eine schöne Tour weiß!

Also lasst was hören.

Martin


----------



## supercollider (11. Mai 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> @ Sandro: Könntest du mal schaun ob es eine schöne GPS Tour gibt die du aufs navi laden kannst, meins ist gerade out of order.
> Gilt natürlich für jeden, der eine schöne Tour weiß!



Ich schau mal was ich finde. Habe so eine Reihe Bookmarks mit Touren aus der Umgebung.


----------



## radi01 (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo schaut euch mal das an. 

http://www.die12stunden.de/

Fall jemand Interesse hat den morgigen Tag mit grillen und chillen ausklingen zu lassen, wäre ich bereit meine Garten bzw. Garage(falls regnet), Grill und a Kästle Bier vom Feinsten zu Verfügung zu stellen.Für Getränke wird gesorgt. Grillgut ist selber mitzubringen.
Eingeladen ist jeder der bei der Tour dabei ist oder nur zum Grillen kommen möchte.
PartnerInnen und  Kinder sind herzlich willkommen.
Müsst mir nur bescheid geben, damit ich ungefähr weiss wieviel kommen.

Gruß martin


----------



## Dude5882 (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Martin,

würde gerne an der Tour und dem Grillen teilnehmen (vielen Dank auch für die Einladung), allerdings fliege ich am Samstag spontan für 11 Tage in Urlaub (Teneriffa) und muss dafür noch Einiges vorbereiten. Zudem sollte ich mich bis dahin noch etwas am Haushalt beteiligen  Nach dem Urlaub stehe ich wieder zur Verfügung. 

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Sandro, 
danke für die mail.
Diese Tour ist super, bin ich schon mal so ähnlich mit Henrik gefahren.
Wenn niemand dagegen ist, wäre ich dafür:  http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37858.html

Martin


----------



## supercollider (12. Mai 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> Hallo Sandro,
> danke für die mail.
> Diese Tour ist super, bin ich schon mal so ähnlich mit Henrik gefahren.
> Wenn niemand dagegen ist, wäre ich dafür:  http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37858.html
> Martin



Wie, wo und wann treffen wir uns? Tourstart laut GPX ist Gartringen. Ließe sich auch gut mit der S-Bahn erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (12. Mai 2010)

Hatte eigentlich gedacht, gleich von Stuttgart aus zu starten und gemütlich auf Radweg nach Herrenberg zu radeln.
Aber ich würde sagen, Treffpunkt Herrenberg S-Bahnstation 9.30 Uhr, wer sich mir anschließen möchte einfach melden.

martin


----------



## supercollider (12. Mai 2010)

Habe das GPX jetzt schonmal angeschaut. tourstart, wäre gärtringen was ja noch einen tick näher als herrenberg wäre. Dann treffen wir uns da um 9.30h. Den hinweg mache ich auf alle fälle mit der s-bahn. sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Deleted 133833 (12. Mai 2010)

hallo

was plant ihr für sontag

gruß kai


----------



## depphardy (12. Mai 2010)

wie siehts denn heute aus?Traut sich jemand raus?
Am langen Wochenende bin ich leider verhindert! Sonst wär ich gern mit!
Gruß Markus


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Mai 2010)

Also ihr könnt Euch glücklich schätzen, dass ich Tuttlingen abgesagt habe, denn hier regnets nicht - es schüttet.
Hoffe nur-ihr habt mehr Glück mit dem Wetter.
Aber ich fänds toll, wenn ihr mich ein andermal im Trailparadies besucht - denn im Geggensatz zum Schönbuch verbringt man hier weniger Zeit auf Forstautobahnen/Asphalt.
Prima auch, dass mal wieder gemeinsame Aktivitäten außerhalb des Mittwochs in Angriff genommen werden.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## radi01 (13. Mai 2010)

Ja,ja das Wetter. Bei uns war es auch nicht viel besser, es schüttete zwar nicht, aber nass ist noch sehr untertrieben.Wir waren durch und durch getränkt und meine Beine waren mit einer Schlammkruste überzogen, die ich erst einmal eine halbe Stunde aufweichen musste um sie abzubekommen.
Aber die Tour war trotz allem super, wenn auch ziemlich anspuchvoll, da es teilweise glatt wie auf Glatteis war , aber keine nennenswerte Stürze.
Leider war die Teilnahme sehr dürftig, müssen wir noch dran arbeiten!!!

Bis bald Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Mai 2010)

Warste allein? aber mal sehen, vielleicht ist das Wetter morgen besser und morgen kann man mal wieder biken (war jetzt schon über 2 Wochen nimmer).


----------



## meyersen (16. Mai 2010)

Hey, könnte mir jemand einen zuverlässigen Bikeshop empfehlen. Bei mir is etwas an der Hinterradnabe defekt und trau mich da net ran. War schon einmal wegen etwas anderem bei Transvelo, bin aber nicht 100% überzeugt von dem Service. 
schönen abend noch tobi


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. Mai 2010)

schau mal bei Flow Ride in der Lerchenstr. 22 im Westen - in der Nähe der Liederhalle-den Uli lass ich an mein Edelteil-sonst nur noch Rad und Reisen in Mühlhausen.
Grüße aus TuT


----------



## radi01 (17. Mai 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Warste allein? aber mal sehen, vielleicht ist das Wetter morgen besser und morgen kann man mal wieder biken (war jetzt schon über 2 Wochen nimmer).



Allein war ich nicht, Sandro und Mario waren dabei.
Am Samstag bin ich in Heubach Cross-Country-Rennen gefahren, war ne Schlammschlacht!!!
Aber jetzt siehts besser aus, die Sonne lacht und ich freu mich auf trockenere Ausfahrten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (17. Mai 2010)

meyersen schrieb:


> Hey, könnte mir jemand einen zuverlässigen Bikeshop empfehlen. Bei mir is etwas an der Hinterradnabe defekt und trau mich da net ran. War schon einmal wegen etwas anderem bei Transvelo, bin aber nicht 100% überzeugt von dem Service.
> schönen abend noch tobi



http://www.flowride.de/


----------



## radi01 (17. Mai 2010)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> http://www.flowride.de/



na,na, wenn das mal keine Schleichwerbung ist 

Spass beiseite, kann mich da nur anschließen! Da ist man(n) gut aufgehoben 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## supercollider (18. Mai 2010)

meyersen schrieb:


> Hey, könnte mir jemand einen zuverlässigen Bikeshop empfehlen. Bei mir is etwas an der Hinterradnabe defekt und trau mich da net ran. War schon einmal wegen etwas anderem bei Transvelo, bin aber nicht 100% überzeugt von dem Service.
> schönen abend noch tobi



Neben dem exzellenten Flowride gibt's in Stuttgart-Süd auch den Bike-Sport am Marienplatz, mit dem habe ich sehr gute Erfahrung.


----------



## meyersen (18. Mai 2010)

Daaannkkkee für die Tipps. Werd ma schauen, dass i die Tage ma hinkomm. Bin dann nächste woche wieder dabei. Vielleicht hat ja jemand bock am we zu fahren.....
ride or die 
tobi


----------



## meyersen (18. Mai 2010)

:d


----------



## newport82 (18. Mai 2010)

Wer ist morgen am Start? 
Wenn ichs schaffe, komme ich gerne mal mit und schau mir den Haufen mal an :-D


----------



## Willylu (18. Mai 2010)

ich bin definitiv dabei. hab shcon voll die entzugserscheinungen


----------



## radi01 (19. Mai 2010)

Wenn´s mir reicht, bin ich dabei.
Bin spätestens um 18.35 vor Ort, wenn nicht reist ohne mich ab.


----------



## newport82 (19. Mai 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> Wenn´s mir reicht, bin ich dabei.
> Bin spätestens um 18.35 vor Ort, wenn nicht reist ohne mich ab.



Wie schaut's den aus? Heute jemand da? Klopf klopf. Woran erkenne ich euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (19. Mai 2010)

bei dem piss bin ich heut nicht am start. hat sich ja leider inzwischen eingeregnet.

sandro


----------



## StevenSch (19. Mai 2010)

@newport82: War zwar schon länger nicht mehr dabei, aber bis letzten Oktober waren die Kollegen dünn,nett und hatten ein Fahrrad dabei!!
Viel Spaß
Steven


----------



## newport82 (19. Mai 2010)

StevenSch schrieb:


> @newport82: War zwar schon länger nicht mehr dabei, aber bis letzten Oktober waren die Kollegen dünn,nett und hatten ein Fahrrad dabei!!
> Viel Spaß
> Steven



Gut zu wissen. 
Ist den jemand definitiv da heute? Auch bei dem Wetter?


----------



## Willylu (20. Mai 2010)

ja was war denn des geschtern?!? Ich musste ne solo runde einlegen. hab nen kuhlen kurzen dh entdeckt, in der nähe vom Waldtheater. den müss mer mal bei trockenem wetter fahren.


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Mai 2010)

@ Martin und die anderen Interessierten von neulich:
Nachdem an Himmelfahrt das Wetter  war, solls ja über Pfingsten besser werden. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust, die Ausfahrt nach Tuttlingen nachzuholen.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## supercollider (20. Mai 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust, die Ausfahrt nach Tuttlingen nachzuholen.



Sehr gerne, nur leider nicht am nächsten Wochenende. Da bin ich schon anderweitig für Sa+So zum Radfahren verabredet.

aber ich hoffe da wetter bleibt jetzt mal ein weilchen gut, dann sollten sich noch ein paar chancen ergeben.

sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (20. Mai 2010)

@Henrik leider bin auch ich schon verplant, mache einen Kletterkurs am Reußenstein,SA/SO.
Aber bei der nächstmöglichen Gelegenheit ist Tutllingen angesagt.

Gute Nacht
Martin


----------



## radi01 (21. Mai 2010)

http://www.schwaebischealb.de/theme...e_alb/uebersichtskarte_x_ing_schwaebische_alb

schaut euch das mal an!!!!


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. Mai 2010)

Yo kenn ich z. T. von hier-die Schilder führen aber oft mit Präzision an den richtigen Trails vorbei- also wenn man den MTB-Strecken folgt, vermeidet man immer die "heissen"Sachen.
Aber wir könnten uns ja mal das letzte Mai-WE oder rund um Fronleichnahm vornehmen-wenn das in Eurem Sinne ist-vorausgesetzt, das Wetter passt.
Aber ein bischen vorplanen wär sicher gut, nicht dass dann wieder alle was anderes vorhaben.

Grüße aus dem Süden


----------



## newport82 (25. Mai 2010)

Sodele, nachdem am WE der Radelthon, am Sonntag Waldenbuch(Ritter Sport) drann waren, bin ich wieder bereit.

Wer ist morgen am Start? Würde auch kommen.

Grüße aus dem Degerlocher "Tal" :-D


----------



## radi01 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich wär heute auch mal wieder vor Ort.


----------



## meyersen (26. Mai 2010)

bin dabei, also bis in 3 std.


----------



## depphardy (26. Mai 2010)

Wär heute auch mal wieder gern dabei, muß aber zum Doc. Handverletzung im Bikepark in Albstadt-Tailfingen 
Trotzdem sehr geil dort!!

Markus


----------



## supercollider (26. Mai 2010)

komme!


----------



## newport82 (26. Mai 2010)

juhu, dann wird das ja doch was heute.
bis gleich, freue mich euch mal kennenzulernen.


----------



## fanaticchris (27. Mai 2010)

Servus Leutz!

Würd mich euch auch mal anschließen wollen.
Wann und wo kann man(n) (und evt. mein Mädl ? ) mal dazustoßen?

Hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Fred gelesen,... , was fahrt ihr denn hauptsächlich so? Schon eher FR und DH, oder?!

Würd mich freun. Grüßle Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (27. Mai 2010)

fanaticchris schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Fred gelesen,... , was fahrt ihr denn hauptsächlich so? Schon eher FR und DH, oder?



Man muss nicht alles lesen, der erste Post reicht schon... 
Mittwoch. 18.30. Degerloch. Endstation Zacke.
Schwerpunkt liegt auf Singletrails und da die ganze Bandbreite die sich rund um Stuttgart finden lässt.

gruß
sandro


----------



## newport82 (1. Juni 2010)

Schee wars am Mittwoch, 
nur das Radputzen hätte ich mir sparen können. Am Sonntag wars schon wieder dreckig.
Wie schauts den diesen Mittwoch aus? Wenn ich darf, würde ich wieder ne Runde mitfahren. ( hab nun auch nen Hinterreifen mit Profil drauf ;-))


----------



## Willylu (1. Juni 2010)

also falls ich nicht doch noch vollends krank werd bin ich am start. Waren am Weekend in den Vogesen, übergeile trails. Schön flowig, viel Speed , viel Hüpf und praktisch keine Asu unterwegs . In Lac blanc gabs dann noch den frz. Downhillcup zu sehen. Die gingen ganz schön ab. Cu tomorrow


----------



## supercollider (1. Juni 2010)

Ich mach's noch ein wenig vom Wetter abhängig und entscheide mich morgen.


----------



## Dude5882 (1. Juni 2010)

supercollider schrieb:


> Ich mach's noch ein wenig vom Wetter abhängig und entscheide mich morgen.



Dito


----------



## newport82 (1. Juni 2010)

Soll nicht so schlimm werden wie letzte Woche das Wetter. ;-)


----------



## supercollider (2. Juni 2010)

Jetzt mal Nägel mit Köpfen: Wenn noch jemand definitiv zusagt, bin 18.30 am Start.


----------



## newport82 (2. Juni 2010)

Bin dabei. Evt. Plus 1;-)


----------



## meyersen (2. Juni 2010)

bin auch dabei!! bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## depphardy (2. Juni 2010)

Ebenso!

Bis dann, in 2 Stunden


----------



## newport82 (3. Juni 2010)

Tolle Runde, habs auch gut heim geschafft.
Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenenden...


----------



## supercollider (3. Juni 2010)

Fangobiken rockt.


----------



## newport82 (4. Juni 2010)

haha,
ja andere leute zahlen für sowas 90 beim arzt. hier bekommt mans for free :-D


----------



## newport82 (7. Juni 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,

um meinen Arbeitsablauf zu planen sage ich nun schon mal für den Mittwoch zu.
Hoffe das es klappt, aber denke schon. 
Wetter soll ja gut werden und vielleicht kommt man dieses Mal nicht wie ne Wildsau heim....


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hab morgen auch vor, vorbeizuschauen - vorausgesetzt das Wetter ist ok und hänge einen Tag Aufenthalt in Stuttgart dran. Hoffe mal, dass das Wetter morgen passt und ich nicht umsonst bleibe.
Freu mich auf Euch!
Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (8. Juni 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Ich hab morgen auch vor, vorbeizuschauen - vorausgesetzt das Wetter ist ok und hänge einen Tag Aufenthalt in Stuttgart dran. Hoffe mal, dass das Wetter morgen passt und ich nicht umsonst bleibe.
> Freu mich auf Euch!
> Henrik



Super, ich werde auch kommen. Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden 

VG Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (9. Juni 2010)

ich bin auch mal wieder dabei, wo war nochmal der treffpunkt????


----------



## supercollider (9. Juni 2010)

könnte bei mir zeitlich klappen. sollte ich um 18.35 nicht da sein, dann hat mich die arbeit doch zu lange aufgehalten.


----------



## meyersen (9. Juni 2010)

So ich muss heute passen. Mein Rückratt macht noch nicht mit, schwimmen im Killesberger Bad tat aber sehr gut.
Viel Spass heut abend


----------



## Dude5882 (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

war eine schöne Runde gestern, auch oder gerade weil es "etwas" schlammig zu ging. Leider mussten Henrik und ich aus zeit- und lichttechnischen Gründen früher abbrechen.

Für nächste Woche melde ich mich schon einmal wegen einer Geburtstagsfeier ab .

Bis bald,
Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. Juni 2010)

Wie unterschiedlich die Dinge doch sein können. Hatte gestern auf den heimatlichen Trails das totale Kontrastprogramm - trockene Trails, auf denen man das Gas stehen lassen kann und das Rad nach der Tour so sauber ist wie zu Beginn (selbst die Reifen), machen doch etwas mehr Spass.
Grüßle aus dem Süden vom wr


----------



## supercollider (11. Juni 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Wie unterschiedlich die Dinge doch sein können. Hatte gestern auf den heimatlichen Trails das totale Kontrastprogramm - trockene Trails, auf denen man das Gas stehen lassen kann und das Rad nach der Tour so sauber ist wie zu Beginn (selbst die Reifen), machen doch etwas mehr Spass.
> Grüßle aus dem Süden vom wr



Pah. Da verweichlicht man doch nur...


----------



## radi01 (11. Juni 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Wie unterschiedlich die Dinge doch sein können. Hatte gestern auf den heimatlichen Trails das totale Kontrastprogramm - trockene Trails, auf denen man das Gas stehen lassen kann und das Rad nach der Tour so sauber ist wie zu Beginn (selbst die Reifen), machen doch etwas mehr Spass.
> Grüßle aus dem Süden vom wr



ich mag´s matschig, fällt man weicher!!!
Aber würde mir die trockenen Trails trotzdem gerne einmal unters bike schieben.


----------



## mjcoury (12. Juni 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> ich mag´s matschig, fällt man weicher!!!
> Aber würde mir die trockenen Trails trotzdem gerne einmal unters bike schieben.



Hi everyone - My name is Mike - I am here in Stuttgart for the next 2 months for work.  I am from Detroit, Michigan.  Unfortunately my German is not very good - and by not very good - I mean terrible. 

Anyway - Is this a weekly Wednesday night ride?  I was wondering if I could join you guys (and girls)?  I was able to bring my mountain bike along on the trip and would love to find some single track to ride.

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## supercollider (12. Juni 2010)

@Mike
Sure you can join us. Every Wednesday 18.30 at the Terminal stop of the cog railway (zacke) in Stuttgart degerloch. If the weather conditions are a bit Dodgy take look here first, to see who's coming.

Sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Juni 2010)

Hi Sandro-congratulations, your English is pretty good.
Du hast übrigens recht-rein wettertechnisch verweichlicht das etwas-man steht nicht mehr so darauf, ständig steckenzubleiben, kaum flow zu haben und hinterher mindestens ne halbe Stunde Rad zu putzen.
Aber vielleicht sollte ich das altersbedingt als nun Mittvierziger ab und an haben-weil`s sche macht.

martin, wenn Du (und natürlich auch die anderen) gerne mal die Donautrails unter die Stollen nemen wollt, würd ich Euch gerne ab Mitte Juli (nach unserem End(spiel)sieg mal zu einem Bikewochenende mit grillen einladen. Ich kann 3 Schlafmöglichkeiten anbieten, falls jemand noch eine Schlafunterlage hat, kann es auch einer mehr werden.

Sollten bei Interesse dann mal was ins Auge fassen, damit dann nicht wieder jeder was anderes vorhat.

Viele Grüße aus dem Süden
Henrik


----------



## newport82 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, wie ist den die Tendenz für Mittwoch? Da ist ja immerhin ein WM Spiel um halb 9! Denke ich werde nicht kommen. Dafür Donnerstag ne runde?


----------



## radi01 (16. Juni 2010)

Kommt heute jemand?.Oder alle im WM -Fieber?
Wenns Wetter mitmacht bin ich am Start, ausser skommt niemand.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## supercollider (16. Juni 2010)

Wettervorhersage ist extrem bescheiden für heute abend. Ich glaube ich klink mich aus.


----------



## mjcoury (16. Juni 2010)

supercollider schrieb:


> Wettervorhersage ist extrem bescheiden für heute abend. Ich glaube ich klink mich aus.




Sounds like a no then? Hopefully next week!


----------



## Willylu (16. Juni 2010)

bin auch raus. ich hab ne prüfung und muss pauken....möööp


----------



## meyersen (16. Juni 2010)

MMMhhh WM Spiel/Wetter hin oder her. Also wenn sich hier niemand bis 17.15h mehr meldet, fahr ich so ne runde.
see yu tobi


----------



## newport82 (20. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## radi01 (21. Juni 2010)

newport82 schrieb:


> .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (24. Juni 2010)

Achtung!!Startplatz für 24 h Rennen in München zu vergeben.
Da mich mal wieder mein Ischiasnerv nervt, kann ich am We in München nicht starten, deshalb suchen meine Mitstreiter einen angemessenen Ersatz für mich.
Also traut euch, ist alles bezahlt, kostet euch also nichts.

Gruß
der verklemmte Martin


----------



## Golden_Willow (24. Juni 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> Achtung!!Startplatz für 24 h Rennen in München zu vergeben.
> Da mich mal wieder mein Ischiasnerv nervt, kann ich am We in München nicht starten, deshalb suchen meine Mitstreiter einen angemessenen Ersatz für mich.
> Also traut euch, ist alles bezahlt, kostet euch also nichts.
> 
> ...



Hi Martin,

es tut mir leid das du nicht in München mit kannst, wünsche dir gute Besserung!

Mandy!!


----------



## radi01 (25. Juni 2010)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> es tut mir leid das du nicht in München mit kannst, wünsche dir gute Besserung!
> 
> Mandy!!



Hallo Mandy,

danke für deine Mail.
Da ich leider keinen Ersatzfahrer gefunden habe ,werde ich doch in München dabeisein und ab und an eine Runde drehen.
Reise heute Abend an, wann kommt ihr, wir sind Fahrerlager 4 Wohnmobile, bin mit meinem Geschäftbus da, also unverfehlbar!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Juni 2010)

Ihr wart Team *fast and beautiful*? Platz 10 bei den Masters? Super Leistung, und das trotz scheinbar ebenfalls verpasster Startrunde.
Hab dich aber nicht gesehen. Aber wen wunderts, hab nichtmal die mit mir angereisten beim überholen erkannt


----------



## radi01 (28. Juni 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ihr wart Team *fast and beautiful*? Platz 10 bei den Masters? Super Leistung, und das trotz scheinbar ebenfalls verpasster Startrunde.
> Hab dich aber nicht gesehen. Aber wen wunderts, hab nichtmal die mit mir angereisten beim überholen erkannt



Hallo Matthias,

das mit der Startrunde kapier ich auch nicht,ich weiß nicht was da schiefgelaufen ist , bin einfach mit den anderen gestartet und hab alles gegeben. warum die Rundenzeiten dann so unterschiedlich waren, hab ich keine Ahnung.
Aber ihr habt Euch auch nicht schlecht geschlagen, super Platzierungen.
Wart ja gut vertreten mit 3 Teams, alle Achtung!
Hoffe ihr habt Euch gut erholt. Wir sehen uns mal wieder beim biken.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Juni 2010)

Die Startrunde war verkürzt und wurde nicht gewertet. Einige sind aber wohl zu spät gestartet und wurden dann irgendwie in ne volle Runde geleitet, die dann auch nicht gewertet wurde. Wenn ich eure Zeit so sehe nehme ich an ihr seit auch ne volle Runde gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meyersen (29. Juni 2010)

Hey Leude, wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## newport82 (29. Juni 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


>



da hatte ich was getippt, was ich dann doch nicht mehr wollte und löschen geht ja nicht... ;-)
Ich bin morgen nicht am Start, muss noch kräftig in die Tasten klopfen und Thesis tippen.... :-(


----------



## supercollider (30. Juni 2010)

Wetter gut. Kein Deutschland Spiel. Bin dabei.


----------



## radi01 (30. Juni 2010)

bin auch dabei.


----------



## Dude5882 (30. Juni 2010)

Schätze mal ich werd auch dabei sein


----------



## radi01 (30. Juni 2010)

wie wär´s heute mit grillen?
Grillstelle Musberg, z.B.


----------



## supercollider (30. Juni 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> wie wär´s heute mit grillen?
> Grillstelle Musberg, z.B.




nehme mal ein paar würstchen mit.


----------



## radi01 (30. Juni 2010)

supercollider schrieb:


> nehme mal ein paar würstchen mit.



Ich auch, aber frische, keine Thüringer vom vorletzten Jahr


----------



## supercollider (30. Juni 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber frische, keine Thüringer vom vorletzten Jahr



wie machen wir's mit sonstigem grillmaterial?


----------



## radi01 (30. Juni 2010)

supercollider schrieb:


> wie machen wir's mit sonstigem grillmaterial?



ich bringe 3 Alugrillschalen,10 Pappteller, Plastikgabeln,scharfen Senf Feuerzeug und Papier mit.
Taschenmesser hat eh jeder dabei.
Holz holen wir uns im Wald und falls wir unterwegs eine Katze erwischen, kommt die auch auf den Grill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (30. Juni 2010)

ich besorg noch baguette


----------



## meyersen (30. Juni 2010)

Das klingt ja gut, geradelt wird aber trotzdem ein bissel, oder? Salatiges is ja eher schlecht, würd also noch ne packung fleisch und kräuterbutter mitbringen, oder wat?


----------



## newport82 (1. Juli 2010)

Damn, Hort sich ja gut an. Glaube ich muss schneller tippen, dann hab ich Mittwoch wieder Zeit.


----------



## supercollider (1. Juli 2010)

newport82 schrieb:


> Damn, Hort sich ja gut an. Glaube ich muss schneller tippen, dann hab ich Mittwoch wieder Zeit.



war auch gut. haben gestern einstimmig beschlossen das wir zukünftig nur noch grillen und nicht mehr radfahren...


----------



## radi01 (1. Juli 2010)

supercollider schrieb:


> war auch gut. haben gestern einstimmig beschlossen das wir zukünftig nur noch grillen und nicht mehr radfahren...



genau!! Und es heißt jetzt auch nicht mehr RBT sonder RGT


----------



## newport82 (1. Juli 2010)

Haha, ok. Dann bring ich noch paar Leute mit zum Grille . Die wurden aber sicherlich mit dem Auto kommen und nie mit dem Rad. Aber irgendwer muss ja das zeig schleppen. 
Wir können auch mal nen Ochsen grillen. Einfach nen bollerwagen ans Rad und da den Grill drauf ;-)
Werd heute wohl gezwungen sein mal durch den degerlocher wlad nach Stuttgart zu fahren. Hat sich meine Freundin doch gestern spontan ein BMc shiver rausgelassen. Muss ja auch mal getestet werden. Denke mal nicht das wer in der Gegend ist und ein oder zwei mal mit runter rollt...


----------



## Bullet (4. Juli 2010)

hey, da gibts nen kleinen bikeladen in mettingen (rosenstr.). schaut ma rein ! 

www.bikes-hell.de


----------



## camper69 (6. Juli 2010)

Moinsen,

Morgen Kinder wird's was geben....

Nämlich das vorgezogene Endspiel der Fussball-WM!

Wer Lust hat, statt unserem RBT, dieses Spiel auf Großleinwand in einem Studio in grandioser HD-Qualität zu gucken, der hat diese Möglichkeit in Ludwigsburg und möge mir eine PN schicken....alles weitere folgt dann 

Wir werden Weltmeister.....Schland


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. Juli 2010)

na ich denke, gegen Holland im Finale hat auch echte Qualität.
Gruß Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (6. Juli 2010)

camper69 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Morgen Kinder wird's was geben....
> 
> ...



Na das hört sich ja verlockend an.
Habe leider schon bei meiner Schwester zugesagt.
Wünsche allen ein schönes Spiel und verabschiede mich auch gleich, fahre nächsten Donnerstag in den Urlaub( natürlich zum biken, man kommt ja sonst nicht dazu  ), da ich früh morgens starten möchte, kann ich auch nächste Woche nicht zum *RGT * kommen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. Juli 2010)

tja, das mit dem Fussbalthron sollte leider schon wieder nicht sein

Aber lasst uns den Sommer trotzdem genießen. Hierzu lade ich zu mir am WE den 17/18.07 oder je nach Wetterlage das WE drauf zu mir in meine neue Heimat ein, um herrlich zu biken und zu grillen zuwie eine traumhafte Landschaft zu genießen.
Ingmar, Kai und Oli sowie Rene´haben sich schon angekündigt, würde mich noch sehr über weitere Mitbiker/Griller freuen und kann Euch versprechen-das wird kein Kindergeburtstag.
Hoffe, viele von Euch zu bergüßen
Henrik


----------



## newport82 (12. Juli 2010)

da muss ich leider passen. das tippen dauert doch noch an.
allerdings lass ich mir ein neues rad raus ( BMC Supertrail ST01 chocolate), dann bin ich ja gezwungen wieder jeden mittwoch zu kommen, thesis hin oder her *sfg*


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Juli 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> tja, das mit dem Fussbalthron sollte leider schon wieder nicht sein
> 
> Aber lasst uns den Sommer trotzdem genießen. Hierzu lade ich zu mir am WE den 17/18.07 oder je nach Wetterlage das WE drauf zu mir in meine neue Heimat ein, um herrlich zu biken und zu grillen zuwie eine traumhafte Landschaft zu genießen.
> Ingmar, Kai und Oli sowie Rene´haben sich schon angekündigt, würde mich noch sehr über weitere Mitbiker/Griller freuen und kann Euch versprechen-das wird kein Kindergeburtstag.
> ...



Hast das Après Bike -Bier schon kaltgestellt?Wetter dürfte ja gut hinhauen


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Juli 2010)

besorgt ist`s schon-mit dem Wetter muss man noch etwas warten, denn es sollte eine einigermaßen sichere Prognose kommem-bei den wunderbaren fahrtechnischen Leckerbissen solle es aber auf jeden Fall auch am Vortag nicht geregnet haben, denke ich. Damit man richtig Spass haben kann beim Fahren.
Daneben kann unterwegs auch ein erfrischendes Bad in der Donau zur Abkühlung genommen werden - und vor allem Nachts ist`s hier angenehm kühl-wie ich gerade wieder feststellen konnte. War grad im Ruhrpott am WE und da konnte man nachts vor lauter Hitze (fast 30° im Zimmer) nicht schlafen. Hier braucht man ja im Schlafzimmer noch ne leichte Decke. Echt angenehmer.
Also neben heissen Trails ist auch Abkühlung von der Hitze der Großstadt geboten


----------



## supercollider (14. Juli 2010)

Bin heute am Start. Wer fährt mit, trotz Hitze?

@henrik: bin leider am Samstag zu einem großen Fest in Darmstadt eingeladen und kann daher nicht kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (14. Juli 2010)

supercollider schrieb:


> Bin heute am Start. Wer fährt mit, trotz Hitze?
> 
> @henrik: bin leider am Samstag zu einem großen Fest in Darmstadt eingeladen und kann daher nicht kommen



Hi Sandro!

Ich bin heute dabei. Würde für eine etwas kleinere Runde plädieren (bis ca. 21:30), ich muss morgen wieder früh raus.

Bis später,
Ingmar


----------



## newport82 (15. Juli 2010)

wenn ich die thesis fertig habe (13.August) dann bin ich auf jeden fall wieder dabei. 
bis dahin, viel spaß euch...


----------



## Dude5882 (20. Juli 2010)

Kommt morgen jemand?

Ich kann es wegen eines Termines leider selber noch nicht genau sagen, bemühe mich aber.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Tascha (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo an alle,

ich würde heute gerne mitfahren, allerdings bräuchte ich eine Handynummer wo ich mich rechtzeitig abmelden könnte falls ich es zeitlich doch nicht schaffen sollte um 18:30h am Treffpunkt zu sein.

Gruß

Tascha


----------



## depphardy (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

komm nach meinem Urlaub auch mal wieder mit! 
Bei dem Wetter!

01623099478

Bis denne, Gruß Markus


----------



## supercollider (21. Juli 2010)

Kann heute leider nicht.

gruss
sandro


----------



## Dude5882 (21. Juli 2010)

Bei mir wird es heute leider auch nichts mehr :-(

Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## camper69 (21. Juli 2010)

werde heute kommen....


----------



## newport82 (21. Juli 2010)

Bei mir irds auch zu eng mit der Zeit heute. Schade. Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Tascha (22. Juli 2010)

Hey Jungs,

ich wollte mich fürs mitnehmen und die Bergsteigertour bedanken

Viele Grüße und bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Juli 2010)

Bersteigen-ich dachte, wir sind ein RBT (was man nun auch anders interpretieren kann) oder RGT - welchen Berg habt ihr denn bestiegen?
Grüße vom wr


----------



## Tascha (22. Juli 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Bersteigen-ich dachte, wir sind ein RBT (was man nun auch anders interpretieren kann) oder RGT - welchen Berg habt ihr denn bestiegen?
> Grüße vom wr





*Ich würde das als "a long way up to Kernenturm"* - Schurwald- 513,2 m nennen
 aber es hat sich gelohnt!!!


----------



## StuggiBuggi (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor kurzem mit dem Biken angefangen und bin total begeistert! Als alter Schwabe haben es mir insbesondere die Trails in Stuttgart angetan, wobei ich bestimmt noch nicht alle kenne... Gerne würde ich die Gelegenheit warnehmen mit erfahrenen Bikern durch die Wälder von Stuttgart und Umgebung zu cruisen. Wann startet Ihr denn das nächste Mal? Und könnte ich hier einfach dazustoßen?


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. Juli 2010)

Hi Tascha-ja ich erinner mich dunkel-zu dem Kerner Turm hab ich auch so ne Art "Hassliebe" entwickelt. Sicher einer der längsten und bösesten Auffahrten im Revier Stuttgart, aber auch viele schöne Abfahrten rundherum-sofern man sie derzeit noch fahren darf.

Übrigens vorbeischauen kann man immer gern-zurückgelassen wird im Wald keiner-man sollte aber idR in der Lage sein, eine Tour von über 2 h reiner Fahrzeit durchzustehen und 500 HM sollten auch kein Problem darstellen. Im übrigen gilt seit bald 5 Jahren das, was im Post Nr. 1 steht.
Grüßle Henrik


----------



## Tascha (24. Juli 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Tascha-ja ich erinner mich dunkel-zu dem Kerner Turm hab ich auch so ne Art "Hassliebe" entwickelt. Sicher einer der längsten und bösesten Auffahrten im Revier Stuttgart, aber auch viele schöne Abfahrten rundherum-sofern man sie derzeit noch fahren darf.
> 
> Übrigens vorbeischauen kann man immer gern-zurückgelassen wird im Wald keiner-man sollte aber idR in der Lage sein, eine Tour von über 2 h reiner Fahrzeit durchzustehen und 500 HM sollten auch kein Problem darstellen. Im übrigen gilt seit bald 5 Jahren das, was im Post Nr. 1 steht.
> Grüßle Henrik




Tja, dann muss ich wohl noch weiter trainieren um mit euch mithalten zu können...


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. Juli 2010)

Trainieren ist natürlich immer gut, aber ich habe gehört, Du hast Dich sehr gut geschlagen. 
Man freut sich sicher, Dich wieder zu treffen und den Matthias muss man manchmal einfach ein bischen einbremsen
Grüßle Henrik


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Juli 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Man freut sich sicher, Dich wieder zu treffen und den Matthias muss man manchmal einfach ein bischen einbremsen



Hallo Henrik,

bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst 
Außerdem bremse ich mich meist eher selbst ein bzw. aus.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## camper69 (25. Juli 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Trainieren ist natürlich immer gut, aber ich habe gehört, Du hast Dich sehr gut geschlagen.
> Man freut sich sicher, Dich wieder zu treffen und den Matthias muss man manchmal einfach ein bischen einbremsen
> Grüßle Henrik



Henrik....Danke für die Blumen !
Einbremsen ist OK...solange ich nicht nach Hause geschickt werde 

Tascha hat sich echt gut geschlagen....und ihre Fitness und Downhillqualitäten zu unrecht geschmälert

Gruss nach Tuttlingen


----------



## Tascha (25. Juli 2010)

camper69 schrieb:


> Henrik....Danke für die Blumen !
> Einbremsen ist OK...solange ich nicht nach Hause geschickt werde
> 
> Tascha hat sich echt gut geschlagen....und ihre Fitness und Downhillqualitäten zu unrecht geschmälert
> ...





Danke Matthias,

hiermit hast du dir einen Radler-Weizen verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Juli 2010)

Hi Matthias-komm halt mal zu mir-da haste freien Auslauf auf endlosen Weiten (Trails)-keiner hält Dich auf (triffste fast niemanden). Übrigens hatten wir hier letztes We ein tolles Bikewochenende-hättst gern auch vorbeischauen können.

und die zweite Bemerkung galt übrigens nicht für tascha, sondern die anonymen neuinteressierten


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Juli 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Tja, dann muss ich wohl noch weiter trainieren um mit euch mithalten zu können...


 
Schade ,dass nicht mehr bei uns mitfährst...bis jetzt noch nicht mal persöhnlich kennen gelernt...
Aber kann ich verstehen wenn Du schon in Stuggi arbeitest
Viell. komm ich auch mal nach Stuggi
CU
Tom


----------



## Tascha (27. Juli 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Schade ,dass nicht mehr bei uns mitfährst...bis jetzt noch nicht mal persöhnlich kennen gelernt...
> Aber kann ich verstehen wenn Du schon in Stuggi arbeitest
> Viell. komm ich auch mal nach Stuggi
> CU
> Tom




Hey Tom,

ich habe leider über der Woche keine Zeit um nach LB zu fahren aber dafür um so mehr am WE!
Macht was aus und ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei
Viele Grüße und hoffentlich bis bald

Tascha


----------



## Tascha (27. Juli 2010)

Wie kann man hier Text löschen?


----------



## Tascha (27. Juli 2010)

camper69 schrieb:


> Henrik....Danke für die Blumen !
> Einbremsen ist OK...solange ich nicht nach Hause geschickt werde
> 
> Tascha hat sich echt gut geschlagen....und ihre Fitness und Downhillqualitäten zu unrecht geschmälert
> ...




Hei du großer Berg-guru 
Wie siehts aus morgen, am Mittwoch?
Ich würde gerne mitfahren nach dem du mich sooooo motiviert hast!!! 

Grüßle

Tascha


----------



## newport82 (28. Juli 2010)

Morgen zusammen,

zu Taschas Problem mit dem Text löschen, fällt mir nur ein "bearbeiten" und einen PUNKT draus machen. Habe auch noch nicht gefunden wie man das löschen kann.

Wegen dem "Date" heute. Also wenn sich noch Leute finden und ich um die Zeit schon fertig bin mit arbeiten, dann wäre ich heute dabei. (und es nicht regnet wie schwein).

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meyersen (28. Juli 2010)

ich wäre mal wieder dabei!!


----------



## Tascha (28. Juli 2010)

newport82 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> zu Taschas Problem mit dem Text löschen, fällt mir nur ein "bearbeiten" und einen PUNKT draus machen. Habe auch noch nicht gefunden wie man das löschen kann.
> 
> ...


 

Hola,

also ich sitze grade im Sillenbuch und hier regnet es ununterbrochen
!!!!!!


----------



## meyersen (28. Juli 2010)

Also ich werde heut auf jeden fall fahren, wenn sich bis 17.00h hier keiner mehr meldet. fahr i so 17.30h vom olgaeck los, richtung fernsehturm und dann ma schauen...., falls doch jemand bock hat. Muss noch paar kilometer abreissen, in 1 1/2 wochen gehts in die Alpen und da muss noch wat getan werden, solange es natürlich keinen ascheregen gibt.....


----------



## Tascha (28. Juli 2010)

meyersen schrieb:


> Also ich werde heut auf jeden fall fahren, wenn sich bis 17.00h hier keiner mehr meldet. fahr i so 17.30h vom olgaeck los, richtung fernsehturm und dann ma schauen...., falls doch jemand bock hat. Muss noch paar kilometer abreissen, in 1 1/2 wochen gehts in die Alpen und da muss noch wat getan werden, solange es natürlich keinen ascheregen gibt.....


 


Ja okkkkkkkkkk überredet  ich komme dann BEI JEDEM WETTER mit 
;-) notfalls ein Paar Minuten später falls ich noch Kunden bekommen sollte

Ich schicke dir gleich meine Hadynummer


----------



## camper69 (28. Juli 2010)

muss heute länger arbeiten....

Viel Spaß denen, die sich trauen


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Juli 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> ich habe leider über der Woche keine Zeit um nach LB zu fahren aber dafür um so mehr am WE!
> Macht was aus und ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei
> ...


 
na dann ergibt sich sicherlich was unter der Woche>Stuggi ist ja nicht weit von LB>für mich>mit dem Rad>dat wird bestimmt was
Hab meist um 15-1530 Feierabend...
Und so wie jetzt genieße ich den Regen...
Egal>wünsch Dir/Euch viel Spaß beim ardeln

CU
Tom


----------



## Tascha (28. Juli 2010)

Hi Dennis bist du noch dabei?

Der Meyersen ist leider schon unterwegs...

Mag noch jemand mit????
Das Wetter hat sich ja gebessert ))


----------



## weisser_rausch (28. Juli 2010)

bei Euch wird echt das Wetter besser-na dann viel Spass-würde ja auch gerne biken gehen-sollte auch was tun, da der Gardasee näherkommt. Aber leider bin ich nicht wasserdicht. - und rumrutschen ist auch nicht sooo spaßig. Aber ich hoffe aufs WE
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald wieder auf dem Bike.
Grüße aus dem Süden


----------



## newport82 (28. Juli 2010)

Denke ja. Wetter sieht ja gut aus;-)


----------



## depphardy (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr habt nerven, bei dem Wetter. In K´heim gehts im Moment ziemlich böse ab, was das Wetter betrifft.
Hoffe das We wird besser. 

Viel Spaß

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newport82 (28. Juli 2010)

ok, denke doch nicht :-D

heute ist es wettertechnisch recht bescheiden und pisst schon wieder.
daher werde ich heute doch den trockenen bereich in der wohnung vorziehen und nicht radfahren.

wünsche euch viel spaß....


----------



## Tascha (28. Juli 2010)

newport82 schrieb:


> ok, denke doch nicht :-D
> 
> heute ist es wettertechnisch recht bescheiden und pisst schon wieder.
> daher werde ich heute doch den trockenen bereich in der wohnung vorziehen und nicht radfahren.
> ...


 

Wenn denn?
Da fährt doch keiner mehr mit!!! Ihr Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## newport82 (28. Juli 2010)

haha, ein wenig regen ist ja ok, aber nicht wenn es aus allen wolken schüttet. wenn es um 18:30 nicht mehr regnet und die sonne scheint, dann komm ich. habs ja nicht weit zur zacke :-D


----------



## Tascha (28. Juli 2010)

newport82 schrieb:


> haha, ein wenig regen ist ja ok, aber nicht wenn es aus allen wolken schüttet. wenn es um 18:30 nicht mehr regnet und die sonne scheint, dann komm ich. habs ja nicht weit zur zacke :-D


 


Ja, ja....ist schon gut!!!

Bei mir regnet es soooo vielll das ich nicht mal nach Hause radeln kann! Und jetzt muss ich im Büro hocken und warten, warten....
bis 18:30h damit ich wenigstens mein Fahrrad in die UBahn stellen- und heimfahren kann


----------



## newport82 (28. Juli 2010)

haha, immer diese schönwetterfahrer :-D
also in degerloch regnets grade nimmer :-D


----------



## Tascha (28. Juli 2010)

newport82 schrieb:


> haha, immer diese schönwetterfahrer :-D
> also in degerloch regnets grade nimmer :-D


 


Ist die Klima bei euch anders? Anderer Breitengrad?
Weist du wer mir grade leid tut?
Der Meyersen der MICH abgesetzt hat und wollte früher losradeln so lange es trocken war. Tja...


----------



## Tascha (28. Juli 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Ja, ja....ist schon gut!!!
> 
> Bei mir regnet es soooo vielll das ich nicht mal nach Hause radeln kann! Und jetzt muss ich im Büro hocken und warten, warten....
> bis 18:30h damit ich wenigstens mein Fahrrad in die UBahn stellen- und heimfahren kann




Ich bin doch noch um 18:45h heimgeradelt und bekamm noch einen SONNENBRAND!!! 
Dafür habe ich 19323424 Nachtschnecken auf dem Gewissen


----------



## radi01 (2. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Bikergemeinde,

bin auch wieder im Lande.
Nach 2 Wochen biken und 18.000 hm in den Beinen freue ich mich schon die Hügelchen rund um Stuttgart mit euch zu bezwingen.

martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin morgen mal wieder im Ländle und melde mich schon mal an für den RBT-sofern es nicht wieder übles Wetter gibt. Falls es trocken genug ist, würde ich gerne mal wieder den Botnang-Trail entlangfegen und die Burg D verarzten - oder als Alternativprogramm Mahdentaltrail-Glemseck-Spielpark und abschließend die Rinne auf der anderen Mahdentalseite.

Freu mich auf Euch und hoffe auf gutes Wetter.
CU wr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (4. August 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin morgen mal wieder im Ländle und melde mich schon mal an für den RBT-sofern es nicht wieder übles Wetter gibt. Falls es trocken genug ist, würde ich gerne mal wieder den Botnang-Trail entlangfegen und die Burg D verarzten - oder als Alternativprogramm Mahdentaltrail-Glemseck-Spielpark und abschließend die Rinne auf der anderen Mahdentalseite.
> 
> ...



Hallo Henrik,

leider, leider, leider kann ich heute nicht, da der Vater meiner Freundin heute Geburtstag hat und ich da anwesend sein soll.  Ich hoffe es klappt aber bald mal wieder!!

@ alle: Hätte jemand Lust, am WE am 16./17./18./19.09. an den Gardasee zu fahren? Ist das WE nach den Sommerferien. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich selber noch nicht im Besitz eines Autos bin. Ggf. kann ja auf einen Mietwagen zurückgegriffen werden.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (4. August 2010)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Chisum (4. August 2010)

Ja, ich fahre auch mit. Aber nicht Burg D !! Dort mach ich nur noch Spaziergänge.

@Ingmar: Neues Bike? Hört sich gut an.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (4. August 2010)

Chisum schrieb:


> Ja, ich fahre auch mit. Aber nicht Burg D !! Dort mach ich nur noch Spaziergänge.
> 
> @Ingmar: Neues Bike? Hört sich gut an.
> 
> ...



Ja  Hab ja nun lange genug rumüberlegt, ob ich mir ein Fully gönne. Und da ich nun jobmäßig versorgt bin stand einem Neukauf nix im Wege. 

Fährt sich auch absolut klasse!! 

Ich würde heute so gerne mitfahren und dem Teil die Sporen geben, aber das muss bis nächste Woche warten.

VG Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (4. August 2010)

Chisum schrieb:


> Ja, ich fahre auch mit. Aber nicht Burg D !! Dort mach ich nur noch Spaziergänge.



Deine Abfahrt ist eh komplett zugelegt. Von daher keine wirkliche Gefahr...


----------



## newport82 (4. August 2010)

Wenn ich es zeitlich packe, komme ich mit. Noch viel zu tun, aber ne kleine radelpause ist ja immer gut....;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (4. August 2010)

Ich bin dabei.

@Ingmar: Gib mir doch heute dein Trek, ich würde es auf Herz und Nieren testen!!


----------



## supercollider (4. August 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> @Ingmar: Gib mir doch heute dein Trek, ich würde es auf Herz und Nieren testen!!



Danach kann er wenigstens sicher sein, dass der Rahmen taugt...


----------



## meyersen (4. August 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## depphardy (4. August 2010)

Dito!

Gruß Markus


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. August 2010)

Komme auch-Stefan-keiner sagt,dass Du den Hang runter musst-aber wenn er eh gesperrt ist, muss ich nicht unbedingt hin-aber wir können es ja machen wie schon einmal-entsprechend unserem RBT-Motto.
@Ingmar: Ich bin vom11.09-18.09 am Gardasee
CU wr


----------



## newport82 (4. August 2010)

Bin dabei, bis gleich...


----------



## Dude5882 (7. August 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> @Ingmar: Ich bin vom11.09-18.09 am Gardasee
> CU wr



Ok, wo biste denn da genau? Ich kann halt nicht mehr als 2 Tage freinehmen, daher würde ich Mittwoch abend bis Sonntag gerne gehen.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Dude5882 (9. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte jemand Interesse morgen (zusätzlich) eine Runde zu drehen? Das Wetter ist für morgen besser angekündigt als für Mittwoch. 

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (9. August 2010)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> hätte jemand Interesse morgen (zusätzlich) eine Runde zu drehen? Das Wetter ist für morgen besser angekündigt als für Mittwoch.



Bist wohl ganz heiß dein neues Bike auzufahren... 
Hatte aber auch schon überlegt ob ich nicht morgen ein wenig fahre wenn es das wetter schon hergibt. wo und wann?


----------



## Dude5882 (9. August 2010)

supercollider schrieb:


> Bist wohl ganz heiß dein neues Bike auzufahren...
> Hatte aber auch schon überlegt ob ich nicht morgen ein wenig fahre wenn es das wetter schon hergibt. wo und wann?



Ja, bin ich  Ich kann um 6 bzw. halb sieben in Stuttgart sein. Richtung würde ich Bärensee, Frauenkopf oder Kernenturm vorschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (9. August 2010)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Richtung würde ich Bärensee, Frauenkopf oder Kernenturm vorschlagen.



Je nach Richtung müssten wir uns nicht zwingend am Alblatz treffen. Wenn wir Kernenturm nehmen, könnten wir uns Beispielsweise vorm Mercedes Museum in Cannstatt treffen. Kommt dir ja glaube ich durchaus entgegen.


----------



## Dude5882 (9. August 2010)

supercollider schrieb:


> Je nach Richtung müssten wir uns nicht zwingend am Alblatz treffen. Wenn wir Kernenturm nehmen, könnten wir uns Beispielsweise vorm Mercedes Museum in Cannstatt treffen. Kommt dir ja glaube ich durchaus entgegen.



absolut, ja  Sollen wir das so machen? Wann passt es Dir denn? Grad 18:00 Uhr?


----------



## supercollider (9. August 2010)

ja, das passt. Also Di 18.00 vorm Daimler Museum. Wenn sonst noch jemand bock hat einfach melden.

Mittwoch steht natürlich weiterhin, nur um keine Verwirrung aufkommen zu lassen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. August 2010)

komme grade vom Erzgebigre zurück (muss sagen, dort hat es auch ein paar lecker Trails). Ich bin vom 04.09.-11.09. im Silbertal und vom 11.09.-18.09 in Riva am Gardasee.
Gruß Henrik


----------



## radi01 (11. August 2010)

wer ist heute dabei??
Ich bin am Start!!

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## depphardy (11. August 2010)

Ich würde sagen, bis nacher!

Gruß Markus


----------



## Dude5882 (11. August 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> wer ist heute dabei??
> Ich bin am Start!!
> 
> Grüßle
> Martin



Bei mir steht es in den Sternen, ob es klappt. Meld mich wenn es klappt per Handy.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## newport82 (11. August 2010)

Denke ja


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. August 2010)

na ingmar-haste dein neues Pferdle im Stall schon mal artgerecht ausgeführt?
Übrigens hab ich was Falsches über den Ort am gardasee geschrieben, an dem wir sind 8liegt wohl daran, dass wir uns einige angesehen haben und die Tendenz zunächst auf Riva lief - aber wir sind in *Torbole*
Ein besuch wäre sicher schön.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (13. August 2010)

Wer Interesse an einer Runde auf der Schwäbischen Alb hat: 

*Morgen SA, 10:00 Bahnhof Nürtingen*

VG Ingmar


----------



## Deleted 87357 (17. August 2010)

...und wo fahrt Ihr morgen?
Auf meinem Kalender steht "Mittwoch"


----------



## supercollider (18. August 2010)

ÄiKäi schrieb:


> ...und wo fahrt Ihr morgen?
> Auf meinem Kalender steht "Mittwoch"



heute fahren wir da los, wo wir immer fahren (siehe erster post).
wenn's nicht schüttet, wäre ich heute dabei.


----------



## radi01 (18. August 2010)

ich bin heute nicht am start.
aber ich kann den truppenübungplatz empfehlen.
war ich gestern, super matschlöcher und man sinkt auch nicht weiter als bis zur nabe ein. 
allen die fahren eine schöne runde.

good bike

martin


----------



## meyersen (18. August 2010)

Bin heut auch wieder da. Und ohne Rücksicht heut, damit ich net wieder soviel Maulwürfe suchen muss;-)


----------



## meyersen (18. August 2010)

Sorry für die kurzfristige Absage, mir ist aber was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen.
bis zum nächsten mal
ciao tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## depphardy (18. August 2010)

komm heut auch, hoffe das Wetter hält.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Dude5882 (24. August 2010)

Hi ho,

ist jemand von Euch im Besitz eines Entlüftungskits für Avid-Bremsen (Juicy 7), das er mir u. U. leihen könnte?

Edit: Wer ist heute am Start? Ich bin dabei 

VG Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (25. August 2010)

ich bin heute am start.
wir wärs mit Grillen, hab ne schöne Grillstelle entdeckt, kann man schön auf den Siebenmühlenwegtrails erreichen.

martin


----------



## camper69 (25. August 2010)

Moinsen.....


Grillen find ich gut....

isch bihn dabäi


----------



## Dude5882 (25. August 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> ich bin heute am start.
> wir wärs mit Grillen, hab ne schöne Grillstelle entdeckt, kann man schön auf den Siebenmühlenwegtrails erreichen.
> 
> martin



Mmh.. wenn Ihr grillen wollt, werde ich mich wohl früher abseilen, da ich ohnehin schon einen langen Heimweg habe und es sonst zu spät wird.

VG Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (25. August 2010)

bin dabei
sandro


----------



## weisser_rausch (28. August 2010)

Hallo Kollegen-hoffe ihr hatten nen schönen RBT-mit Grillen. Mein Alternativ-RBT war gewinnbringend-endlich konnte ich nen Haken an die "Schloss Bronnen - Jägerhausabfahrt machen - zwar die einfache Variante aber immerhin alles gefahren.
@Oli: Fette Schlappen rocken bergab ganz schön- da gingen plötzlich auch Serpentinen, die vorher nicht gingen-ihr kennt sie auch - Vielleicht lag die gelungene Jägerhausabfahrt auch daran. 
@Ingmar: Habe mal mit Kai gesprochen wegen Lago-wahrscheinlich kann seine Freundin nicht mit, dann könnte er Dich wohl mitnehmen.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. August 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen-hoffe ihr hatten nen schönen RBT-mit Grillen. Mein Alternativ-RBT war gewinnbringend-endlich konnte ich nen Haken an die "Schloss Bronnen - Jägerhausabfahrt machen - zwar die einfache Variante aber immerhin alles gefahren.
> *@Oli: Fette Schlappen rocken bergab ganz schön-* da gingen plötzlich auch Serpentinen, die vorher nicht gingen-ihr kennt sie auch - Vielleicht lag die gelungene Jägerhausabfahrt auch daran.
> @Ingmar: Habe mal mit Kai gesprochen wegen Lago-wahrscheinlich kann seine Freundin nicht mit, dann könnte er Dich wohl mitnehmen.
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Was hast du denn drauf gezogen? Advantage/Ardent?René hat die jetzt in 2,4" drauf und ist zum Trailgott mutiert!


----------



## Dude5882 (1. September 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Was hast du denn drauf gezogen? Advantage/Ardent?René hat die jetzt in 2,4" drauf und ist zum Trailgott mutiert!




Die habe ich nun auch drauf, bin ja mal gespannt, wie die sich fahren 

@RBT: Bei mir wird's heute leider wohl nix, zu viel zu tun.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (1. September 2010)

bin heut aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht dabei.


good bike

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (1. September 2010)

ja wie-bist Du krank-muss ja was gravierendes sein-sonst hat Dich das ja nicht abgehalten.
@Oli: ne war noch mein alter Fat Albert - funktioniert aber bei trockenen bedingungen gut. Und wenn der Rene`jetzt so traumhaft fährt, muss ich das mal nach meinem Urlaub überprüften-müsst dann mal wieder vorbeischauen-habe ein paar neue Traumtrails ausgemacht-erfordern aber gute Kondition/Fahrkönnen.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## radi01 (1. September 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ja wie-bist Du krank-muss ja was gravierendes sein-sonst hat Dich das ja nicht abgehalten.
> 
> nur ne leichte Erkältung, aber lieber mol a´bissle langsam mache.
> Obwohl mich das tolle Wetter reizen würde


----------



## morei (2. September 2010)

Tag zusammen,

steht für Freitag Nachmittag etwas an, würde mich euch gerne mal anschliessen !

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. September 2010)

martin-dann wünsch ich mal gute Besserung. Was macht denn der Hausumbau-hoffe, es geht voran, dass Du nach meinem Urlaub auch mal wieder Zeit für ein Trailwochenende hast.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## radi01 (3. September 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> martin-dann wünsch ich mal gute Besserung. Was macht denn der Hausumbau-hoffe, es geht voran, dass Du nach meinem Urlaub auch mal wieder Zeit für ein Trailwochenende hast.
> Grüße Henrik



Danke, bin schon fast wieder fit.

Hausumbau dauert noch ca. ein Jahr, aber ich denke, dass ich mich mal für ein Wochende loseisen kann!!
schönes WE
Martin


----------



## Nishiki-Cube (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin "MTB Wiedereinsteiger" und suche ein paar Leute die, die schönen Trails in und um Stuttgart kennen, damit ich nicht immer nur das gleiche fahre.

Könntet ihr (damit ich nicht alle 70 Seiten lesen muss) mal posten wann ihr regelmäßig fahrt.

Leider neigt sich der Sommer schon dem Ende aber ich denke wir hoffen alle auf einen schönen Spätsommer.

Noch etwas zu mir:
Ich hab ca. 1990 mit mountainbiken angefangen und war damals auch regelmäßig am Gardasee zum biken. Während des Studiums und der vielen  Freizeit  war ich fast jeden Tag biken, auch im Winter. So ca. 2000 hab ich das biken dann einschlafen lassen wegen eines Unfalls und danach wegen anderer Aktivitäten (Inline Skaten, Joggen, Gleitschirmfliegen, Motorradfahren...), Familie und Beruf. Dieses Jahr machte ich mit Kollegen eine MTB Tour und wurde wieder infiziert. Danach bin ich noch ein paarmal mit meinem "alten" Bike (Nishiki FS4 Fully) gefahren um sicherzugehen dass ich wirklich wieder biken will. Mein "altes" Bike passt mir Geometriemäßig nicht mehr, auf dem hab ich aber eine viel zu gestreckte Position und zu viel Gewicht auf den Handgelenken. Also Motorrad verkauft und neues Bike bei Ebay geschossen . Das hab ich nun am Samstag abgeholt (2010er Cube Stereo) und am Sontag und Montag gleich mal um die Bärenseen bis Leonberg bewegt. Die Strecken kenn ich noch von früher.
Unglaublich was an Fahrwerkseinstellungen zu machen ist bevor man fahren kann...... ist ja schlimmer wie am Motorrad..... naja jetzt sollte es passen.
2011 will ich mal einen Alpencross machen oder eine Woche Gardasee oder Vinschgau o.Ä. Dafür brauchts entsprechende Fitneß.

Wäre schön wenn ich mit ein paar Gleichgesinnten schöne Runden um Stuttgart fahren könnte.

Viele Grüße
Dominik


----------



## Dude5882 (7. September 2010)

Nishiki-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Dominik,

kurz und knapp: Mittwoch, 18:30 Uhr, Albplatz (Bergstation Zahnradbahn).

Sicherheitshalber nochmal hier reinschauen, ob auch jemand kommt.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## meyersen (10. September 2010)

Moin, hat jemand Lust/Zeit morgen (Samstag) ne runde in um Stuttgart zu radeln. Muss zwar noch arbeiten, wäre aber so ab halb3/3h abfahrbereit.
gruss tobi


----------



## morei (10. September 2010)

Ab wo und wie lang ca (km)?

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meyersen (10. September 2010)

Hey Moritz,
also entweder vom olgaeck oder degerloch aus. So ca. 2 Std., km ? was halt so geht. Bin hier auch noch nicht so ortskundig. Aber genug Wege gibt es hier ja überall.
ciao tobi


----------



## morei (10. September 2010)

Ok cool, dann lass uns doch um 15 Uhr genau hier (grüner Pfeil)  treffen. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...8.789369,9.1899&spn=0.00132,0.003484&t=h&z=19

Ist im unteren Schlossgarten, von da aus könnten wir erstmal hoch zum Killesberg 
und dann entweder Richtung Feuerbach oder über den Kräherwald zu den 3 Seen und was da hinten sonst noch so ist.
Wäre das ok für dich ?

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Nishiki-Cube (10. September 2010)

Hallo,

schade ich hab mir ne Erkältung eingefangen und bin am Samstag noch nicht fit fürs Bike (Mist und Morgen / Samstag ist gutes Wetter...).
Um die Bärenseen hätt ich mich sogar noch ausgekannt und euch was zeigen können oder auch ein paar neue Trails kennenlernen können ...
Vielleicht klappts ja demnächst.

Viele Grüße
Dominik


----------



## meyersen (11. September 2010)

Na das hört sich doch gut an und dann wurschteln wir uns einfach durch den forrest.
Bin dann um 15.00 h da.
Ich schick dir ma meine hdnr. als pm
bis denn tobi


----------



## morei (11. September 2010)

Fein, bis nachher


----------



## Dude5882 (15. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ist heute jemand trotz etwas widriger Bedingungen am Start?

VG Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (15. September 2010)

wenn´s nicht wie aus Kübeln schüttet bin ich dabei!!

Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (22. September 2010)

Startet heute wieder jemand? Wetter und Bodenbedingungen sollten heute ganz gut sein 

VG Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (22. September 2010)

Ich wär dann mal dabei, falls ich um 18.37 nicht am start bin, dann hat es mir nicht gereicht.
Dann einfach Ohne mich losfahren  


Am Sonntag machen wir eine Schönbuchtrailtour nach Schloss Hohenentringen.
Info:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37858.html

Start ist um 9.00 inStuttgart Vaihingen am RSV. Verinsheim, oder um 10.30 S-Bahn Haltestelle Gärtringen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## supercollider (22. September 2010)

bin heute dabei


----------



## morei (22. September 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag machen wir eine Schönbuchtrailtour nach Schloss Hohenentringen.
> Info:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37858.html
> 
> ...



Verdammt, da wäre ich ja zu gerne dabei, HW5 macht schon viel Spaß.
Nur leider kann ich nicht


----------



## jazzist (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

würde heute auch mal mitfahren und schauen, ob ich mit Euch mithalten kann.
Bei dem Wetter bleibt einem gar nichts anderes übrig, als auf's Bike zu sitzen  

Bis heute Abend!


----------



## morei (22. September 2010)

Falls jemand Lust hat morgen Nachmittag (so ca 17:15 Uhr) fahren zu gehen,
wir treffen uns wieder im unteren Schlossgarten und dann gehts Richtung Bärensee.
30-40 km und max bis es dunkel wird

Treffpunkt:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sourc...03484&t=h&z=19

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Willylu (22. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Freunde der Nacht, ich melde mich mal aus dem Urlaub zurück. Heute wird bei mir leider nix, muss beim Kumpel geburtstagsbier trinken Ich werd ma schaun ob das morgen klappt, in den Schlossgarten zu kommen. 
Martin, wegen So, falls ich da bin komm ich mit. Kannst mir ma sachn wos RSV Heim is? Irgendwo beim Friedhof oder so , wenn cih mich recht erinner


----------



## radi01 (22. September 2010)

Willylu schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde der Nacht, ich melde mich mal aus dem Urlaub zurück. Heute wird bei mir leider nix, muss beim Kumpel geburtstagsbier trinken Ich werd ma schaun ob das morgen klappt, in den Schlossgarten zu kommen.
> Martin, wegen So, falls ich da bin komm ich mit. Kannst mir ma sachn wos RSV Heim is? Irgendwo beim Friedhof oder so , wenn cih mich recht erinner



Stimmt, in der Nähe des Friedhofs.
Obere Waldplätze 12 70569 Stuttgart-Vaihingen.
Geburtstagsbier kannste ja auch mitbringen


----------



## Willylu (22. September 2010)

klar, mim schlauch dann aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palleran (22. September 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
mein Name ist Andreas und ich wohne seit einer Woche in Stuttgart-Nord.
Wollte mal fragen ob ihr für morgen noch nen Platz habt für jemanden der gern hinterher fährt.

Gruss Andreas.


----------



## morei (22. September 2010)

Kannst dich uns gerne morgen Nachmittag anschließen


----------



## palleran (23. September 2010)

Danke, des werde ich tun.


----------



## morei (23. September 2010)

Also, das Treffen heute steht und zwar um *17:00 Uhr !*

Treffpunkt:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sourc...03484&t=h&z=19

Wir fahren dann erstmal zum Killesberg, Feuerbacher-Tal, Solitude, 
bissel Trailspaß beim Krumbachtal und dann über das Bärenschlössle wieder zurück.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## jazzist (26. September 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag machen wir eine Schönbuchtrailtour nach Schloss Hohenentringen.
> Start ist um 9.00 inStuttgart Vaihingen am RSV. Verinsheim, oder um 10.30 S-Bahn Haltestelle Gärtringen.



Bin dabei ab Gärtringen, bis nachher!


----------



## Stefan72 (26. September 2010)

jazzist schrieb:


> Bin dabei ab Gärtringen, bis nachher!



Ich würde mich Euch anschließen. Ich komme auch direkt nach Gärtringen

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## morei (27. September 2010)

Und, wie war die Tour ?

War eben am Frauenkopf unterwegs und habe auf dem Weg hoch (U-Bahn Stelle) zwei Jungs im Wald getroffen.
Seid ihr zufällig auch hier anwesend ? Bin dann rüber zur "DH" Strecke, wo wir uns wieder begegnet sind.
Wollte eigentlich noch fragen, ob ihr auch im Forum seid, habs dann aber doch verrafft.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Dude5882 (29. September 2010)

Ist heute wieder jemand mit dabei? Regnen solls heute abend wohl nicht mehr..

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (29. September 2010)

ich bin dabei, aber nur wenn wir langsam fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (29. September 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> ich bin dabei, aber nur wenn wir langsam fahren!!!



Für dich immer.


----------



## Chisum (29. September 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> ich bin dabei, aber nur wenn wir langsam fahren!!!


 
Noch langsamer? Dann hat der Biergarten aber zu. Ich komme trotzdem und fahre langsam.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## camper69 (29. September 2010)

komme heute nicht.....

demnach könnt ihr doch mal ne richtig entspannte Tour fahren... 

Ich finde, Biergärten werden überbewertet....

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## jazzist (29. September 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> ich bin dabei, aber nur wenn wir langsam fahren!!!



Schade. Beim schnellen Fahren wäre ich sicher dabei, so muss ich es mir nochmal überlegen.


----------



## OlviRie (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gern mal bei euch mitbiken. Morgen? Wo und wann genau?

Grüße
Flint


----------



## radi01 (5. Oktober 2010)

Flint700 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde gern mal bei euch mitbiken. Morgen? Wo und wann genau?
> 
> ...



Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zacke.
18.30 Uhr.

VG 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (6. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei.
sandro


----------



## Willylu (6. Oktober 2010)

I komm au amole widdr. Holla die Waldfee. Bis glei


----------



## depphardy (6. Oktober 2010)

Komm heute auch endlich mal wieder mit. Hab jetzt schon feierabend damit mir ja nichts mehr dazwischen kommt!!

gruß markus


----------



## OlviRie (7. Oktober 2010)

Tach,

konnte gestern doch nicht mitfahren, da bei meiner Lampe der Akku leer war :-(. Ich hoffe es klappt nächste Woche... bis dahin müsst der Akku wieder voll sein ;-) Hoffe ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet!

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Willylu (7. Oktober 2010)

Ha Schdunda lang hemmr g´wartet War a subber sach, der Ausritt geschdern.
Bis nächschd´ Woch´


----------



## EXXON (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich bin neu in Stuttgart und würde gern mal bei euch mitfahren.

Zacke ist die Zahnradbahn oder? Darf man da sein Rad mithochnehmen?


----------



## Willylu (12. Oktober 2010)

jup. da hats vorne an der Bahn/Zacke nen extra anhänger, da kammers draufschnallen. Extreeeemst komfortabel


----------



## morei (12. Oktober 2010)

Muss mir dringend ne Lampe anschaffen, ist jetzt ja echt schon kritisch


----------



## EXXON (13. Oktober 2010)

ich muss erst noch meine Lampe suchen  ich hab die wohl noch bei meinem alten Wohnort aber ich denke das ich in 2 Wochen spätestens mal mitfahr sofern ich Zeit hab


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

leider falle ich heute aus, da ich leicht erkältet bin. Zudem lädt mein Akku nicht mehr und habe keine Ahnung, wieviel Saft noch drin ist.. 

Ich wünsche allen Fahrern viel Spaß,

Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (13. Oktober 2010)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider falle ich heute aus, da ich leicht erkältet bin. Zudem lädt mein Akku nicht mehr und habe keine Ahnung, wieviel Saft noch drin ist..
> 
> ...



Wünsche Dir gute Besserung!!!

ich wär dann mal wieder dabei, bis nachher.


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. Oktober 2010)

ja wie - seid ihr Mädchen geworden-lasst einfach den RBT ausfallen.
Ich hoffe, nächste Woche wirds besser-da bin ich mal wieder in der Stadt und würde gern mal wieder RBT`en.
das WE am 31.10. würde ich gerne hier im Donautal wieder eine gemeinsame Trailsession machen (vielleicht Saisonabschluss) - Wetter soll laut langfristprognose gut werden und würde mich über reichlich Besuch freuen.

Viele Grüße Henrik


----------



## supercollider (21. Oktober 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ja wie - seid ihr Mädchen geworden-lasst einfach den RBT ausfallen.
> Ich hoffe, nächste Woche wirds besser-da bin ich mal wieder in der Stadt und würde gern mal wieder RBT`en.
> das WE am 31.10. würde ich gerne hier im Donautal wieder eine gemeinsame Trailsession machen (vielleicht Saisonabschluss) - Wetter soll laut langfristprognose gut werden und würde mich über reichlich Besuch freuen.
> Viele Grüße Henrik



Stand Samstag in den Alpen auf 1800 im Schnee mit dem Bike. Also erzähl mir nichts von Mädchen... 

31.10. klingt gut, kann aber sein das ich familiär bei einer Hausräumungsaktion eingebunden bin.

gruß
sandro


----------



## OlviRie (21. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, musste länger arbeiten, bin zehn Minuten zu spät oben angehechelt gekommen... hoffe nächste Woche klappt. 
Thema Beleuchtung: Hab nur die Sigma Sport. Die ist zwar hell, aber hat nen schmalen Kegel. Auf dem Helm geht die halbwegs, aber ich glaub ich brauch noch eine breit leuchtende für den Lenker. Habt ihr nen Tipp?
Grüße
Oliver


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi Sandro-habe heute auch meine erste Winterliche Bikerunde gedreht. zuerst wars angenehm warm in der Sonne, doch dann ist die Temperatur bis auf den Gefrierpunkt runter-ist echt noch gewöhnungsbedürftig bei ner Tour über 10° Temperaturunterschied.
Würd mich aber sehr freuen, wenn es mit dem gemeinsamen Biken klappt-findet sich sicher noch wer.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Stefan72 (22. Oktober 2010)

Flint700 schrieb:


> Sorry, musste länger arbeiten, bin zehn Minuten zu spät oben angehechelt gekommen... hoffe nächste Woche klappt.
> Thema Beleuchtung: Hab nur die Sigma Sport. Die ist zwar hell, aber hat nen schmalen Kegel. Auf dem Helm geht die halbwegs, aber ich glaub ich brauch noch eine breit leuchtende für den Lenker. Habt ihr nen Tipp?
> Grüße
> Oliver



Ja, schau mal hier:

http://www.mytinysun.de
http://www.magicshine.eu
http://www.lupine.de

Grüße Stefan 72


----------



## radi01 (22. Oktober 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ja wie - seid ihr Mädchen geworden-lasst einfach den RBT ausfallen.
> Ich hoffe, nächste Woche wirds besser-da bin ich mal wieder in der Stadt und würde gern mal wieder RBT`en.
> das WE am 31.10. würde ich gerne hier im Donautal wieder eine gemeinsame Trailsession machen (vielleicht Saisonabschluss) - Wetter soll laut langfristprognose gut werden und würde mich über reichlich Besuch freuen.
> 
> Viele Grüße Henrik



Ja,ja der RBT verweichlicht langsam, nur noch Schönwetterfahrer 

Aber wenn du nächstes mal dabei bist fahren wir auf jeden Fall, egal ob Regen oder Schnee !!!!!!!!!!!

Am 31. kann ich , wie ja mittlerweile bekannt wegen Hausumbaumaloche, nicht dabeisein, was natürlich sehr schade ist    

martin


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ja wie - seid ihr Mädchen geworden-lasst einfach den RBT ausfallen.
> Ich hoffe, nächste Woche wirds besser-da bin ich mal wieder in der Stadt und würde gern mal wieder RBT`en.
> d*as WE am 31.10. *würde ich gerne hier im Donautal wieder eine gemeinsame Trailsession machen (vielleicht Saisonabschluss) - Wetter soll laut langfristprognose gut werden und würde mich über reichlich Besuch freuen.
> 
> Viele Grüße Henrik



Hallo Henrik!
Ich wäre auch gern dabei,kann aber leider nur am 01.11. .Wenn sich also dahin gehend was ergibt...

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Deleted 133833 (24. Oktober 2010)

also
riesengroße trail runde bei henrik steil technisch schwer anstrengend
das sollte man mal erleben bin dabei

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (25. Oktober 2010)

Lieber oli,

für mich gingen beide Tage in Ordnung - können gerne an beiden Tagen biken. Also Freunde, kommt zahlreich in den Süden - solange noch kein Schnee liegt. S schlimm wie von Kai angekündigt, muss es nicht werden (kann aber)
Grüße vom wr


----------



## Chisum (25. Oktober 2010)

@Henrik: Ich wäre gerne auch an einem Tag dabei.  So oder Mo.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Oktober 2010)

hallo

wie wäre eine 2 tages tour mit übernachtung als jahres abschluss bis sigmaringen da solls auch schöne wanderwege geben

gruß kai


----------



## camper69 (25. Oktober 2010)

@Henrik

Wäre auch, wie Stefan, Sonntag oder Montag mit von der Partie

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würde dann am Montag mit René vorbei schauen


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Stefan und Matthias - würd mich sehr freuen, wenn es klappt und ich Euch ein paar meiner Trailhighlights zeigen kann. Und den anderen, die schon ein bischen was kennen natürlich auch-und es ergibt sich auch was Neues.
Bis Mittwoch beim RBT hoffe ich.
Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Sonne kitzelt mir die Nase und in den Waden juckt´s, hoffentlich ist bald 18.30, damit ich meinem Schwarzen mal wieder ordentlich die Sporen geben darf, der kratzt schon am Garagentor und möchte raus auf den Trail!!

Bis heute abend

martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (27. Oktober 2010)

ha jo-i wär au mal wieder mit von der Partie.
cu wr


----------



## supercollider (27. Oktober 2010)

bin auch dabei
sandro


----------



## Chisum (27. Oktober 2010)

Wetter gut, Akku voll, Zeitfenster frei. Falls mir in der Zwischenzeit nicht noch andere Ausreden einfallen, bin ich auch dabei.

CU Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Biker,
ist ja für das ganze lange WE gut angesagt. Wir können also Sonntag und Montag biken gehen. Allerdings kann Oli am Montag wohl doch nicht und dann kann der Rene sicher auch nicht. Deshalb für meine Planung -wer würde wann kommen? Stefan, Matthias, Pete am Sonntag und wer käme dann Montag?
Grüße Henrik


----------



## supercollider (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann nur Montag, aber wenn ich der einzige bin will ich dich nicht zwingend nötigen noch ne Runde zu drehen. Vor allem weil du ja Sa und So schon unterwegs bist. Überlasse ich ganz dir. Wenn's nicht reinpasst kein Problem, dann halt das nächste mal.

Gruß
Sandro


----------



## radi01 (29. Oktober 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> ist ja für das ganze lange WE gut angesagt. Wir können also Sonntag und Montag biken gehen. Allerdings kann Oli am Montag wohl doch nicht und dann kann der Rene sicher auch nicht. Deshalb für meine Planung -wer würde wann kommen? Stefan, Matthias, Pete am Sonntag und wer käme dann Montag?
> Grüße Henrik


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Oktober 2010)

Lieber Sandro - ich habe mich heute extra geschont und bin nicht mit dem Skiverein biken gegangen. Also wegen mir können wir auch Montag biken gehen. Ich glaube, kai würde auch mitgehen und mir wirds auch nicht langweilig, da ich eh zwei völlig verschiedene Touren plane. Da müsste also nur noch das Wetter auch am Montag mitspielen, da sagen die Wetterdienste heute unterschiedliches.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## supercollider (30. Oktober 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Lieber Sandro - ich habe mich heute extra geschont und bin nicht mit dem Skiverein biken gegangen. Also wegen mir können wir auch Montag biken gehen. Ich glaube, kai würde auch mitgehen und mir wirds auch nicht langweilig, da ich eh zwei völlig verschiedene Touren plane. Da müsste also nur noch das Wetter auch am Montag mitspielen, da sagen die Wetterdienste heute unterschiedliches.
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Ok. Dann warten wir mal ab was die Wettervorhersage morgen sagt. Würde mit der Bahn kommen und wäre dann um 10.15 in tuttlingen am Bahnhof.

Gruß
Sandro


----------



## weisser_rausch (31. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen Sandro-Wetter soll doch ok werden morgen-nach allen Kanälen. habe heute Nacht aber schlecht (gar nicht) geschlafen, deshalb lass uns doch mal heute abend nach der Tour telefonieren. Ruf mich doch mal nach 18:00 an.
Grße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (31. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar. Melde mich später. PM mit meiner mobilnummer habe ich dir auch mal geschickt.

Gruß
Sandro


----------



## flat_albert (31. Oktober 2010)

hi ihr stuttgarter
ich wollt fragen, ob bei euch in der gruppe noch platz ist und wann ihr immer fahrt
achsoo und welche trails fahrt ihr immer so?


----------



## supercollider (2. November 2010)

flat_albert schrieb:


> hi ihr stuttgarter
> ich wollt fragen, ob bei euch in der gruppe noch platz ist und wann ihr immer fahrt
> achsoo und welche trails fahrt ihr immer so?



Platz ist immer, verstehen uns nicht als geschlossene Gesellschaft. Alles zu Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit steht im ersten Post (Mittwochs, 18.30, Endstation Zacke in Degerloch). Aber immer Mittwochs mal ins Forum schauen, ob sich jemand angekündigt hat, vor allem bei durchwachsenem Wetter.
Und Trails fahren wir die ganze Bandbreite die sich rund um Stuttgart bietet.


----------



## Dude5882 (3. November 2010)

Ich bin heute dabei.. wer noch?

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Chisum (3. November 2010)

Me too.

VG Stefan


----------



## radi01 (3. November 2010)

isch auch!!!


----------



## meyersen (6. November 2010)

Hey Leutz,
hat evtl. jemand bock morgen ne Runde zu radeln. Hoffe mal das Wetter wird net so arg schlecht.
gruss tobi


----------



## messias (6. November 2010)

Mal was ganz anderes: Fährt jemand beim 24h-Rennen in München nächstes Jahr oder hat Lust ein Team aufzustellen?

Ich weiß, ich als notorischer RBT-Schwänzer bin eigentlich der letzte, der sowas fragen sollte, aber dank frisch gebrochenem Schlüsselbein habe ich jetzt einige Monate Zeit fürs Konditionsbolzen abseits der Trails. Damit muss man doch was anfangen


----------



## Fh4n (8. November 2010)

NAbend beisam,
ich habe gehört, dass es Degerloch mehrere Trails geben soll. Was genau sind das für Strecken?
Ich fahre von Downhill, über Enduro und ab und zu mal eine Runde CC so gut wie alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (10. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt heute jemand mit? Ich wäre wieder mit dabei.

Allerdings muss ich das bis in etwa halb sechs wissen, da ich aus Untertürkheim nach Degerloch komme.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Dude5882 (16. November 2010)

Hallo,

ist morgen jemand am Start?

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (17. November 2010)

ich wär heute bereit mich ein wenig im Matsch zu suhlen, sonst noch jemand Lust auf Schlammpackung?


----------



## Dude5882 (17. November 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> ich wär heute bereit mich ein wenig im Matsch zu suhlen, sonst noch jemand Lust auf Schlammpackung?



Bei mir wird es wegen der Arbeit nun leider doch nix. Ich muss heute noch ein Rechenmodell fertig bekommen und habe keine Ahnung wie lange das dauern wird :-(

Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. November 2010)

fahre zwar nicht mit (ist mir zu weit zum Treffpunkt, außerdem pausiere ich mal unter der Woche) - aber mal was anderes - zum Heben der Laune in der trüben Zeit. habt ihr schon das neue Werk von Danny McAskill bewundert? grade auch für unseren Herrn Trucker schön - zeigt ein bischen der wildromantischen Seite Schottlands.
cu Henrik


----------



## trucker (17. November 2010)

Hey Guys,

unglaublich beeindruckend das Video - welche Eleganz und Geschmeidigkeit in einer lieblichen Landschaft! 
Auf Skye war ich damals auch aber hab die Insel mit anderen Augen gesehen... 

It´s banter aye!

Theo Thrucker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (19. November 2010)

ich kanns zwar nicht sooo stylisch befahren-aber das wildromantische Schottland wäre schon eine reise Wert-wenns da nicht so oft nass von oben würde. Gibts denn da gute Trails-denke schon oder?


----------



## trucker (20. November 2010)

Aber Henrik, wenn du genau hinsiehst regnet es in dem Viedo auch nicht.. Dass es in Schottland ständig regnet ist ein Gerücht und regional unterschiedlich. Im Osten ist es beispielsweise sehr oft schön den die Schlechtwetterlage regnet sich in bzw. im Westen bereits ab...

In Schottland gibt es viele Wanderwege. Teilweise durch sehr einsame Gegenden. Ich hatte damal auc immer Lust dort zu biken. Vieleicht sollten wir dort mal hin (nimmste mich als lokalguide und übersetzter mit, denn i den Highlands ist das kein Englisch mehr was aus den Mündern der Menschen kommt. Vergleichbar mit Ur-Schwäbisch)

Gruß Theo


----------



## beat (20. November 2010)

Jubi-Tour gefällig? Dann bis Sonntag in einer Woche!


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. November 2010)

hallo Uli-habe auch schon wieder dran gedacht, aber das nächste WE bin ich noch nicht wieder in Town-ich denke, irgendwann in der ersten Dezemberhälfte. Komm dann auch meine Pins holen. Nun hat auch der winter bei uns Einzug gehalten-bin mal gespannt, wann ich das erste mal mit Spikes losziehe. Gestern war ich im mal wieder im Schwarzwald-die Ecke um Hornberg-auch schöne Flowtrails dort.

@theo: Täte mir schön mal gefallen, mit Dir als Guide in den Highlands - und Ute auch. 
Genell muss ich sagen, so ein Frontflip mit nem Rad ist schon eine unglaublich spektakuläre Aktion-gibt glaub sonst niemanden, der das macht. Auch von den besten motorisierten Trailalern traut sich das fast niemand. Halt genial, das mal zu sehen.
Grüße und bis im Dezember
Henrk


----------



## radi01 (22. November 2010)

beat schrieb:


> Jubi-Tour gefällig? Dann bis Sonntag in einer Woche!



ich bin dabei, freu mich schon tierisch  

martin


----------



## bikepassionalb (23. November 2010)

Wo ist den der Treffpunkt der Jubi Tour ?


----------



## beat (23. November 2010)

puma24 schrieb:


> Wo ist den der Treffpunkt der Jubi Tour ?



13 Uhr an der U15-Haltestelle "Stelle"!


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. November 2010)

So die erste Snowbiking-Runde der Saison ist absolviert? Seid ihr denn gestern hinerm Ofen hocken geblieben?


----------



## supercollider (25. November 2010)

Zurück aus dem Urlaub, aber einenanderweitigen Termin gehabt. Nächste Woche wieder. Außerdem habe ich meine Snowbiking Tour im Oktober schon hinter mich gebracht


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. November 2010)

Bin mal wieder in Stuttgart und schau morgen beim RBT vorbei. Würd mich freuen über eine romantische Ausfahrt.
CU Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (30. November 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Bin mal wieder in Stuttgart und schau morgen beim RBT vorbei. Würd mich freuen über eine romantische Ausfahrt.
> CU Henrik



Ich bin dabei.
Müssen wir dann Kerzen statt Lampen mitbringen, ich meine wegen romantisch und so  

bis morgen
martin


----------



## Dude5882 (1. Dezember 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.
> Müssen wir dann Kerzen statt Lampen mitbringen, ich meine wegen romantisch und so
> 
> bis morgen
> martin



Bin ebenfalls am Start


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. Dezember 2010)

Das waren wirklich zwei geiale Snowbikerunden. Aber krass ist, was gerade hier abgeht mit dem Schnee-fast nen halben Meter vor der Haustüre


----------



## Chisum (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi, will heute jemand fahren? Wetter ist zwar nicht optimal, aber so schlimm auch wieder nicht, oder? Wenn einer mitfährt, würde ich auch kommen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi Stefan,

ich bin heute leider raus. Zuviel Arbeit. Mit der weiten Anfahrt ist das bei dem kalten Wetter auch nicht optimal :-(.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## radi01 (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin heute leider schon verplant,
aber wenn am Sonntag jemand Lust auf snowbiken hat, wir starten um 9.30 Uhr am Vereinsheim RSV Stuttgart-Vaihingen, Obere Waldplätze 12-70569 Stuttgart,  auf eine gemütliche Runde, ca. bis 12.00 Uhr.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal wieder bekannte Gesichter der Mittwochsradler sehen würde!!! 


VG
Martin


----------



## Chisum (20. Dezember 2010)

Hat denn jemand Interesse, den letzten RBT vor Weihnachten etwas besinnlicher zu gestalten. Ich dachte da an eine kurze Ausfahrt, ca. 1,5 Stunden in der Frauenkopfgegend und dann einem letzten Dowhill zum W-Markt auf einen Glühwein. Die haben leider nur bis 21 Uhr auf.
Wer macht denn mit, trotz Matschwetter?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## supercollider (20. Dezember 2010)

Chisum schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand Interesse, den letzten RBT vor Weihnachten etwas besinnlicher zu gestalten. Ich dachte da an eine kurze Ausfahrt, ca. 1,5 Stunden in der Frauenkopfgegend und dann einem letzten Dowhill zum W-Markt auf einen Glühwein. Die haben leider nur bis 21 Uhr auf.
> Wer macht denn mit, trotz Matschwetter?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



Klingt gut. Leider falle ich schon seit Wochen verletzungsbedingt aus. Bin aber auf dem Weg der Besserung und eventuell könnte es für ne kurze Runde 1-1,5 Stunden reichen. Aber das kann ich erst Mittwoch abschätzen. Wenn fürs fahren nicht reicht, würde ich mich für den W-markt anschließen.

gruß
sandro


----------



## radi01 (20. Dezember 2010)

ich versuche am Mittwoch dabeizusein, wäre schön wenns klappt.

VG
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe RBTler,

ich werde heute aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht am Start sein.
Falls aber jemand Lust auf einen Glühwein auf dem W-Markt hat, bzw. etwas trinken zu gehen, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt.
Ansonsten wünsche ich allen ein geruhsames Weihnachtsfest und einen sturzfreien Rutsch ins neue Bikejahr.

Go;od Bike
Martin


----------



## supercollider (22. Dezember 2010)

radi01 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe RBTler,
> 
> ich werde heute aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht am Start sein.
> Falls aber jemand Lust auf einen Glühwein auf dem W-Markt hat, bzw. etwas trinken zu gehen, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt.
> ...



Das gleiche gilt leider auch für mich.
gruß
sandro


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Dezember 2010)

dann wünsch ich Euch gute Besserung und allen frohe Weihnachten.
Was hast Du denn angestellt Sandro?
Grüße vom weissen rausch


----------



## Chisum (22. Dezember 2010)

Dann treffen wir uns doch um 20:30 Uhr am Weihnachtsmarkt und zwar an der Kasse der Eisbahn am Schlossplatz. Biken würde ich dann heute auch streichen, es sei denn, hier melden sich noch Starter.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## supercollider (22. Dezember 2010)

Chisum schrieb:


> Dann treffen wir uns doch um 20:30 Uhr am Weihnachtsmarkt und zwar an der Kasse der Eisbahn am Schlossplatz. Biken würde ich dann heute auch streichen, es sei denn, hier melden sich noch Starter.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



Gebongt.


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Dezember 2010)

Den Glühwein heute hol' ich mir auch...

Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (22. Dezember 2010)

bin dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camper69 (22. Dezember 2010)

Moin Ihr Weihnachtsmänner...

wäre gerne noch auf einen Glühwein vorbei gekommen, doch bin ich mit meinen "Weihnachtsvorbereitungen" noch arg beschäftigt und schaffe es nicht.
Somit bleibt euch nur noch ne schöne Zeit zu wünschen....

Bis zum nächsten Jahr  

...und viel Spaß heute abend

Matthias


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Dezember 2010)

Sollte zwar jeder mitbekommen haben,trotzdem nochmal für euch eine Einladung

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo miteinander, 

Leider konnte ich auch nicht kommen, diese Woche ist einfach schon zu voll gepackt.

Daher wünsche ich hier allen frohe Weihnachten  und wenn man sich vor Silvester nicht mehr sieht auch einen guten Rutsch!

Bis bald,
Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (1. Januar 2011)

Liebe RBT`ler,

ich wünsch Euch ein gesundes, Unfallfreies neues Jahr und hoffe auf noch einige gemeinsame Ausfahrten.
CU wr


----------



## Night-Mare (5. Januar 2011)

Heute vielleicht jemand mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs?
Wollte auch mal wieder und ab morgen solls ja ziemlich schmuddelig werden, da nehme ich lieber noch den leichten Frost heute abend.

Gruß,
Jörg.

...und Gesundes Neues Euch allen!


----------



## radi01 (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe RBTler,

nachdem am Mittwoch die Teilnahme sehr spärlich ausfiel, ich nehme an, dass niemand am start war, ich eingeschlossen!!
Möchte ich alle Interressierten am Sonntag zur Schlammschlacht einladen.
Treffpunkt: Obere Waldplätze 12 70569 Stuttgart, Vereinsheim RSV-Stuttgart-Vaihingen,9.30 Uhr, ca.2-2,5 Std.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## jazzist (12. Januar 2011)

Fährt heute jemand? Hätte mal wieder Lust, mich im Schlamm zu suhlen


----------



## trucker (17. Januar 2011)

Moinsen,

kennt ihr schon die ROAD ROWDIES?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kpGKE7oUUY&translated=1"]YouTube        - Sauf VÃ©lo | The Rad Rowdies Guide To Vienna[/nomedia]


Gruß Theo


----------



## radi01 (19. Januar 2011)

trucker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> kennt ihr schon die ROAD ROWDIES?
> 
> ...



Die sind ja hart drauf, könnte ich mir so änlich beim RBT auch vorstellen .

Hat heute jemand  vor eine kleine Runde zu drehen?
Ich könnte mich mal wieder aufraffen und versuchen an der Kurbel zu drehen.

VG
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (19. Januar 2011)

Bin etwas außer form weil ich ja länger aussetzen musste, aber ne kleine runde würde ich mitmachen.


----------



## jazzist (19. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Stefan72 (26. Januar 2011)

Am Samstg 12.02 ab 13:00Uhr gibt es wieder geführte Touren im Stromberg.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich gerne Anmelden 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7928993&postcount=43


----------



## BikeFan85 (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

freue mich, hier auf Interessierte zu treffen. 
Ich bin Sascha, 25, begeisterter MTB-Fan und wohne seit kurzem hier in Stuttgart. 
Nachdem ich mich nun etwas eingelebt habe, verspüre ich einen großen Drang, mich aufs Bike zu setzen und die Umgebung kennenzulernen. Selbstverständlich macht das in Gemeinschaft mehr Spaß als alleine.
Vorlieben habe ich im CC und Trail.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich hier auf die Suche nach Gleichgesinnten gemacht und bin auf euch gestoßen. 

Würde mich freuen an Regelmäßigen Touren teilnehmen zu können.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## blauwild (31. Januar 2011)

...


----------



## supercollider (1. Februar 2011)

BikeFan85 schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen an Regelmäßigen Touren teilnehmen zu können.



Jederzeit willkommen. Vor allem jetzt in der Winterzeit Mittwochs checken wer kommt, da reduziert es sich doch auf den harten Kern und nicht immer kommt ne Runde zusammen.

cu
sandro


----------



## Chisum (2. Februar 2011)

supercollider schrieb:


> ... nicht immer kommt ne Runde zusammen.
> 
> cu
> sandro


 
Und heute? Ich würde gerne mal wieder fahren.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## supercollider (2. Februar 2011)

hatte gehofft es reicht, aber ich war grippegeschwächt das ganze WE und leider bin ich heute immer noch nicht ganz beisammen. muss mein kommen um eine woche verschieben...


----------



## jazzist (7. Februar 2011)

Wie sieht's am Mittwoch aus? Gutes Wetter, warme Temperatur und mir kitzelts in den Waden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (7. Februar 2011)

Sieht gut aus. Wenn die Arbeit nichts dagegen hat bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei.


----------



## blauwild (7. Februar 2011)

...


----------



## jazzist (7. Februar 2011)

Treffpunkt: Mittwoch um 18:30 am Degerlocher Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zacke (am Ende der Gleise). Je nach Wetter und Laune wird ca. 2 bis 4 Stunden gefahren. Im Winter sind die Runden eher kurz.


----------



## Kaivi (7. Februar 2011)

Hi,
wäre auch mal wieder dabei, wenn es der Stundenplan zulässt. Letztes Mal musste ich ja mangels Laduddel früher abdrehen, hatte Eure Kilometerleistung unterschätzt. Mittwoch wäre ich dann präpariert...
Gruß Kai


----------



## supercollider (8. Februar 2011)

jazzist schrieb:


> Treffpunkt: Mittwoch um 18:30 am Degerlocher Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zacke (am Ende der Gleise). Je nach Wetter und Laune wird ca. 2 bis 4 Stunden gefahren. Im Winter sind die Runden eher kurz.



Perfekt zusammengefasst. 
Für ausführlicheres den ersten Post durchlesen.


----------



## Kaivi (9. Februar 2011)

Autsch, mein Hals kratzt (und der Rest der Familie ist auch halb krank). Entweder ich bekomme es mit Teetrinken wieder in den Griff, oder ich bin heute abend doch nicht dabei. Wartet nicht auf mich, wenn ich komme bin ich pünktlich...
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (9. Februar 2011)

@Kaivi schade wenn es nicht klappt, aber dann ergibt sich bestimmt demnächst mal wieder was

Ich bin dafür definitiv dabei.


----------



## Chisum (9. Februar 2011)

Ich komme heute auch.

Bis später
Stefan


----------



## Kaivi (9. Februar 2011)

Nun denn schweren Herzens: Melde mich ab.
In der Hoffnung, ich komme um schlimmeres drum rum.


----------



## radi01 (9. Februar 2011)

Bin heute leider auch nicht dabei,
und melde mich für die nächsten 6 Wochen auch gleich ab, da werde ich etwas für meine Tanztechnik tun ( ist noch sehr ausbaufähig), der Kurs ist leider Mittwochs.

Wünsch schöne Touren und surft für mich ein paar schöne Trails mit.

VG
Martin


----------



## supercollider (15. Februar 2011)

Wäre morgen am Start, Wetter soll ja passen.
Habe gestern auf Tubeless umgestellt und außer 'ner halbstündigen Installationsrunde keine Zeit mehr vor Mittwoch, hoffe die stehen den ersten Härtetest durch.


----------



## jazzist (15. Februar 2011)

Bin auch dabei! Mal schauen, wie der Schmodder im Reifen bei Dir hält


----------



## Chisum (16. Februar 2011)

Bin auch dabei. Bis dann

Stefan


----------



## jazzist (22. Februar 2011)

Bin morgen am Start! Wer kommt mit?


----------



## supercollider (22. Februar 2011)

Sollte passen, bin dabei.


----------



## Chisum (22. Februar 2011)

supercollider schrieb:


> bin dabei.


 
Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (22. Februar 2011)

Ist das Winter-Trio der letzten Wochen ja wieder geschlossen am Start


----------



## supercollider (23. Februar 2011)

Muss das Trio sprengen. Bin heute Abend raus.
Nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## meyersen (9. März 2011)

Hey Leute,
hat jemand bock am we eine runde im nordschwarzwald zu drehen?

http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/...ive_Schwierigkeit=schwer&searchtext=&ort=alle

Treff mich dort mit einem kollegen aus ka.
ob ich es heut abend mal wieder schaffe???

gruss tobi


----------



## supercollider (9. März 2011)

werde mich heute um 19.00 im JH Weilimdorf einfinden, aufgrund dieses Postings: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8029260&postcount=152

Daher heute keine Runde, auch wenn das Wetter wunderbar ist.

@tobi prinzipiell ja, allerdings bin ich autolos und die ecke ist mit der bahn beschissen zu erreichen. Letztes WE bin ich mit der S-Bahn nach Weil der Stadt und von da nach Calw/Bad Liebenzell. Da gibt's ein paar sehr nette Trails.


----------



## meyersen (9. März 2011)

Hey Sandro,
am auto soll es nicht scheitern. Wären bis jetzt zu zweit aus Stuttgart und haben beide ein Auto. Hab mir jetzt ein Urlaubsbus zugelegt Muss nur noch einiges dran getan werden. 
Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass bald mal was passiert in der fahrradwelt stuggi!!


----------



## supercollider (9. März 2011)

meyersen schrieb:


> Hey Sandro,
> am auto soll es nicht scheitern. Wären bis jetzt zu zweit aus Stuttgart und haben beide ein Auto. Hab mir jetzt ein Urlaubsbus zugelegt Muss nur noch einiges dran getan werden.
> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass bald mal was passiert in der fahrradwelt stuggi!!



Habt ihr schon einen Termin?


----------



## meyersen (9. März 2011)

Jo, samstag vormittag. muss mal die karlsruher fragen, wann die denn mit der bahn ankommen.


----------



## supercollider (9. März 2011)

meyersen schrieb:


> Jo, samstag vormittag. muss mal die karlsruher fragen, wann die denn mit der bahn ankommen.



Das würde passen. Müsstest mir dann nur noch Uhrzeit und Aufsammelplatz mitteilen. Wetter soll ja auch gut werden.


----------



## Chisum (9. März 2011)

meyersen schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hat jemand bock am we eine runde im nordschwarzwald zu drehen?
> 
> http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/...ive_Schwierigkeit=schwer&searchtext=&ort=alle
> ...


 
Euch ist aber schon klar, dass die Tour, wie fast alle von den Schwarzwaldtourismusbüros empohlenen Touren, zu 100 Prozent trailfrei ist, Ausnahme bestenfalls die Abfahrtsvariante im Bikepark. Das muss einem halt liegen, ein Mountainbike braucht man dafür aber nicht.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (9. März 2011)

Chisum schrieb:


> zu 100 Prozent trailfrei



hm. das klingt in der tat unspannend, so genau hatte ich mir das nicht nageschaut. um forstautobahn zu fahren müsste ich jetzt nicht unbedingt nach bad wildbad. gibt es da noch alternativen tobi oder seit ihr exakt darauf fixiert?


----------



## meyersen (10. März 2011)

mmh, stimmt die offiz. 2 meter regel und son mist. net dran gedacht. wie siehts denn mit alternativen im nordschwarzwald aus? kenn mich da nicht aus. hab auch im forum für den norden noch nichts brauchbares gefunden:-( werd mal die kollegen aus ka fragen


----------



## supercollider (10. März 2011)

meyersen schrieb:


> mmh, stimmt die offiz. 2 meter regel und son mist. net dran gedacht. wie siehts denn mit alternativen im nordschwarzwald aus? kenn mich da nicht aus. hab auch im forum für den norden noch nichts brauchbares gefunden:-( werd mal die kollegen aus ka fragen



Um Bad Liebenzell und Calw lässt sich ziemlich gut fahren. Ist von KA auch nicht weiter wenn man eh über PF muss.


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. März 2011)

und Sandro-kaumen neue Erkenntnisse am Mittwoch abend raus?


----------



## jazzist (16. März 2011)

Wer hat heute Lust auf 'ne gemeinsame lockere Runde?


----------



## Chisum (16. März 2011)

Bin dabei, regnen solls ja erst ab 23:00.

Bis dann
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (16. März 2011)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Kermit77 (16. März 2011)

Hallo i am new to germany living in ostfildern looking for new friends training buddies for regular rides meets events tours etc


----------



## supercollider (16. März 2011)

Kermit77 schrieb:


> Hallo i am new to germany living in ostfildern looking for new friends training buddies for regular rides meets events tours etc



You're always welcome to join us wednesdays at 18.30 in Degerloch, Albplatz, Terminal Stop of the Rack-Railway. So if you can make it, join us later.


----------



## Kermit77 (16. März 2011)

supercollider schrieb:


> You're always welcome to join us wednesdays at 18.30 in Degerloch, Albplatz, Terminal Stop of the Rack-Railway. So if you can make it, join us later.



Sounds good, im currently riding CX but its very versatile, once i have personal insurance cover let the good times role


----------



## supercollider (22. März 2011)

Würde morgen 'ne Runde drehen.


----------



## jazzist (22. März 2011)

Na, da drehe ich mit.


----------



## supercollider (22. März 2011)

jazzist schrieb:


> Na, da drehe ich mit.



Linksrum oder Rechtsrum?


----------



## Dude5882 (22. März 2011)

supercollider schrieb:


> Linksrum oder Rechtsrum?



Kann's noch nicht versprechen, bin aber vielleicht auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## trucker (22. März 2011)

wäre auch gern dabei gewesen


----------



## Dude5882 (23. März 2011)

Hallo,

bei mir wird's heute leider doch nix. Wurde gestern von einem aus einer Einfahrt herauskommenden Auto übersehen und vom (Call-a-)Bike geschubst. Bleib heute Abend lieber mal daheim. Mir geht's aber abgesehen von einer kleinen Handaufschürfung gut  (Glück im Unglück gehabt).

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (23. März 2011)

Ingmar, zum Glück ist nicht mehr passiert. Gute Besserung!
Bei der Runde heute bin  ich auch dabei. Auch ein paar der RBT-Winterschläfer wollten kommen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## camper69 (23. März 2011)

Ein Murmeltier wird heute auch mit von der Partie sein.....

bis später dann...


----------



## supercollider (23. März 2011)

Und was lernen wir daraus Ingmar? Immer schön auf den Trails bleiben!


----------



## Dude5882 (23. März 2011)

supercollider schrieb:


> Und was lernen wir daraus Ingmar? Immer schön auf den Trails bleiben!



Du sagst es! Da ist man jedenfalls immer selbst für seinen Schaden verantwortlich (abgesehen viell. von Materialversagen).


----------



## radi01 (23. März 2011)

trucker schrieb:


> wäre auch gern dabei gewesen



ich auch


----------



## trucker (23. März 2011)

radi01 schrieb:


> ich auch



dafür was aufmunterndes:

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/mountainbike-downhill-endgegner.html


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. März 2011)

Lieber Theo,
hättst ja mitkönnen - der RBT ist immer noch Mittwochs und nicht Dienstags
Grüßle wr


----------



## radi01 (25. März 2011)

trucker schrieb:


> dafür was aufmunterndes:
> 
> http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/mountainbike-downhill-endgegner.html



Ist ja fast wie beim RBT


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. März 2011)

das erinnert mich damals an die winterliche Ausfahrt, als es hieß Vor mir rumms, Hinter mir rumms.
Aber mal ohne Flachs-das ist ein Video von Ulis letztem Fahrtechniktraining, als Nose Wheelie auf dem Programm stand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (30. März 2011)

Stellvertretend für dutzende Trails, die der winterlichen Waldpflege mal wieder zum Opfer gefallen sind:







Die Förster haben eindeutig ein Herz für Biker, der Weg ist jetzt mal deutlich über 2 m breit (und tief...).

Gestern am Kernen. (Und das reicht für die nächsten 3 Tage, deswegen bin ich heute auch nicht dabei.)


Viel Spaß,
Jörg.


----------



## jazzist (30. März 2011)

Ich fahre heute. Auch wenn aus Singletrails Panzerstraßen werden.


----------



## supercollider (30. März 2011)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Die Förster haben eindeutig ein Herz für Biker, der Weg ist jetzt mal deutlich über 2 m breit (und tief...).



Das siehst du falsch. Das sind zwei Singletrails, damit wir auch nebeneinander Fahren können...

Bin heut damit beschäftigt einem Gummiball hinterherzurennen und daher auch raus.


----------



## Night-Mare (30. März 2011)

supercollider schrieb:


> Das siehst du falsch. Das sind zwei Singletrails, damit wir auch nebeneinander Fahren können...



Hmm, stellt sich die Frage, ob dann die Zwei-Meter-Regel doch zieht.


----------



## Dude5882 (1. April 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

fährt vielleicht jemand am Sonntag vormittag?

VG Ingmar


----------



## Dude5882 (5. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,

fährt morgen abend jemand? Und hat jemand evtl. eine zweite Beleuchtung, die er für morgen verleihen könnte? Mein Bruder würde sich dann u. U. anschließen.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (5. April 2011)

Ja, will morgen auch fahren. Beleuchtung habe ich aber leider nicht übrig.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (6. April 2011)

Chisum schrieb:


> Ja, will morgen auch fahren. Beleuchtung habe ich aber leider nicht übrig.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



Alles klar, dann bis heute Abend


----------



## meyersen (6. April 2011)

Werde auch dabeisein. lang genug ist es her.
ciao tobi


----------



## Chisum (13. April 2011)

Will mal das RBT-Fred-Mikado (wer zuerst schreibt, verliert) mit einem Beitrag beenden:

Ich komme heute zum Treff!

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (13. April 2011)

Hallo,

bei mir wird es heute leider zeitlich zu knapp.

Viel Spaß bei der Runde heute,

VG,
Ingmar


----------



## Stefan72 (15. April 2011)

WeiÃ einer von Euch vielleicht ob die Rinne wieder fahrbar ist? Ich war vor einigen Wochen da â es war alles voller gefÃ¤llter BÃ¤ume. Ich bin dann zu Fuss runter.


----------



## Chisum (15. April 2011)

Die Bäume bzw. das Ästegestrüpp liegt da schon sehr lange drin. Sieht nicht so aus, dass das noch jemand vom Forstamt wegräumen will. Ist natürlich sehr schade.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Flo_81 (18. April 2011)

Servus zusammen, findet das Treffen IMMER statt?
Würde auch mal gerne mitkommen, weiß aber nicht ob ich es diese Woche schaffe.

Gruß Florian


----------



## supercollider (18. April 2011)

Flo_81 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, findet das Treffen IMMER statt?
> Würde auch mal gerne mitkommen, weiß aber nicht ob ich es diese Woche schaffe.



Nicht immer, aber so gut wie. Vor allem bei perfektem Wetter wie diese Woche. Einfach Mittwoch einen Blick hier ins Forum werfen und schauen ob sich was tut. Wenn sich hier keiner ankündigt, kommt auch keiner.

Aber ich tue hiermit schon mal Kund, das ich Mittwoch am Start bin.


----------



## Kaivi (18. April 2011)

dann muss ich mal meinen Tag so planen, dass ich auch mit kann! 18:00?
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (19. April 2011)

Kaivi schrieb:


> dann muss ich mal meinen Tag so planen, dass ich auch mit kann! 18:00?
> Gruß Kai



keine hektik. 18.30 reicht


----------



## camper69 (20. April 2011)

werde heute auch mal wieder 

R     ollend       T  rails       F   ahren

bis später!!


----------



## camper69 (20. April 2011)

wie wäre es mit ein paar Grillwürstchen....nach der Runde....


----------



## fanaticchris (20. April 2011)

Hi.

nach langer Zeit auch von mir mal wieder ne Wortmeldung. Heute siehts bei mir endlcih auch mal gut aus. 
Könnt ihr mir nochmal kurz beschreiben, was und wo ihr diese Mittwochstour fahrt. Meine Kondition hat scheints übern Winter etwas gelitten...
Also nen ungefährer Plan wo's lang geht und was da so an Trails dabei ist wäre toll. 
Würd mich freun dabei zu sein. Treffen in Degerloch am Busbahnhof, ist das richtig?

Grüßle Chris


----------



## Night-Mare (20. April 2011)

Tourenplanung findet spontan statt, aber bisher haben wir sowieso jeden abgehängt. Also keine Panik.

Würstchen: Gerne, am liebsten schon fertig gegrillt im Schlosspark mit 'nem kühlen Blonden dabei.

Ach so: Bin heute auch dabei.


----------



## Chisum (20. April 2011)

Bin auch dabei.

CU Stefan


----------



## Trailjunkie (20. April 2011)

Bin auch dabei!

(Will jetzt keine Geläster lesen.)

Pete


----------



## Kaivi (22. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,
danke für die tolle Tour, waren ein paar richtig schöne Trails dabei. Nächstes mal nehme ich mir nen Schlafsack mit 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Chisum (27. April 2011)

Würde heute gerne wieder eine kleine Runde drehen. Macht noch jemand mit?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (27. April 2011)

Chisum schrieb:


> Würde heute gerne wieder eine kleine Runde drehen. Macht noch jemand mit?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



Hallo Stefan,

bei mir wird's heute leider nix, da ich meinen Laufradsatz von meinem Hardtail erst wieder auf Vordermann bringen lassen muss. Eine gebrochene Speiche muss ausgetauscht und der LRS zentriert werden. Heute bringe ich den zu Bike 'n' Boards.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## FS190864 (3. Mai 2011)

hey hi, bin nächste woche im raum stgt./pforzheim. gibts irgend eine LMB-gruppe oder einen tread für den bereich pforzheim hier.. bzw. ist euch da was bekannt?


----------



## supercollider (4. Mai 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> hey hi, bin nächste woche im raum stgt./pforzheim. gibts irgend eine LMB-gruppe oder einen tread für den bereich pforzheim hier.. bzw. ist euch da was bekannt?



Bekannt is  mir nix. Einfach mal die Suche bemühen.

Und nun zu etwas ganz anderem:
Ich würde heute ne Runde drehen.


----------



## ggrrttoo (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin frisch nach Stuttgart-Süd umgezogen und würde auch gerne mitfahren. 
Treffpunkt wann und wo?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## supercollider (4. Mai 2011)

immer mi 18.30 endhaltestelle zacke. 
heute hat sich aber außer mir noch niemand angekündigt von daher werde ich wohl meine runde auch anders planen


----------



## ggrrttoo (4. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Information. Aber das heißt Du fährst heute woanders?
Villeicht melden sich ja noch welche bei dem top wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (4. Mai 2011)

Normalerweise melden sich die Leute bis ca. 17 Uhr, weil danach wird's zum Teil knapp das Forum noch mal zu konsultieren.

Solltest du auf alle Fälle um 18.30h vor Ort sein, dann würde ich auch vorbeikommen, allerdings das ganze heute auf eine ca. 2 Stunden Runde beschränken.


----------



## ggrrttoo (4. Mai 2011)

Super, dann lass doch um 18:30 treffen! Ich habe ein schwarzes Hardtail ohne Logo und einen weißen Helm ;-)


----------



## supercollider (4. Mai 2011)

An der Endstation am Prellbock. Da werden wir uns schon finden. Habe heute ein weißes HT am Start. Bis später.


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo RBT`ler,
ich will mal folgenden Vorschlag in die Runde werfen- Himmelfahrt ist wie immer frei-letztes Jahr wollte da der Martin mit ein paar zu nem Spontanbesuch aufbrechen und vorbeischauen-ist aber buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen.
Gerne würde ich dieses Jahr Euch einladen - neue Trails sind ausgekundschaftet und Alte immer noch prima. Also hebe mal die Hand, wer Lust auf ein paar Trailabenteuer im Süden hat.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## ggrrttoo (13. Mai 2011)

Hat denn jemand Lust auf eine Runde am Wochenende?


----------



## Bukk (17. Mai 2011)

Sodele

Nu Radl ich schon ein Weilchen durch und über den schwäbischen Kessel und würde mich Morgen gern jedem anschließen falls denn wer auftaucht. Hui mein erstes Mal..bin total aufgeregt und so. Der Dude5882, welcher wiederum mein Bruderherz ist, wollte auch vorbeischauen falls er es denn zeitlich auf die Reihe bekommen sollte.
18:30 Prellbock Zacke Degerloch richtig?

(komm mit schwarzem Canyon und weißem Helm)


Schön Abend noch  

Der Carsten


----------



## Dude5882 (17. Mai 2011)

Bukk schrieb:


> Sodele
> 
> Nu Radl ich schon ein Weilchen durch und über den schwäbischen Kessel und würde mich Morgen gern jedem anschließen falls denn wer auftaucht. Hui mein erstes Mal..bin total aufgeregt und so. Der Dude5882, welcher wiederum mein Bruderherz ist, wollte auch vorbeischauen falls er es denn zeitlich auf die Reihe bekommen sollte.
> 18:30 Prellbock Zacke Degerloch richtig?
> ...



Dito. Sollte bei mir klappen.  Eine Runde Richtung Heumaden/Kernen Turm wäre mal wieder schön!


----------



## Chisum (18. Mai 2011)

Gut, dann schließe ich mich eurem Familienausflug an.

CU
Stefan


----------



## supercollider (18. Mai 2011)

Kann es noch nicht genau sagen. Werde wahrscheinlich das Wetter nutzen und schon etwas früher losziehen. Je nachdem wie es dann passt bin 18.30 da, oder eben auch nicht. Also nicht warten wenn ich nicht da bin.

Gruß
Sandro


----------



## trucker (18. Mai 2011)

Chisum schrieb:


> Gut, dann schließe ich mich eurem Familienausflug an.
> 
> CU
> Stefan



Familienausflüge sind schön. Werde auch kommen! Bin auch aufgeregt!

Gruß
Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (18. Mai 2011)

So eine Aufregung. Und das nur weil ich mit meinem neuen Schatz komme?  Wir fühlen uns geehrt... 

Bis später!


----------



## Trailjunkie (18. Mai 2011)

Na dann werde ich heute auch mal wieder mein Pony satteln, um mit Euch in den Sonnenuntergang zu reiten.

Man sieht sich!


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (18. Mai 2011)

Grüßt euch!
Bin nach Ostfildern gezogen und würde mich gern anschließen. 
Trefft ihr euch immer 18:30 an der Endhaltestelle Zacke - wie auf der letzten Seite beschrieben?


----------



## trucker (20. Mai 2011)

Hey Guys,

welch phänomenale Ausblicke sich beim RBT doch aufzeigen. Das berührt mein Herz und macht Lust auf mehr.

















Also, wünsche ein Schönes WE ohne Regen!
Der Theo


----------



## kampfgrieche (24. Mai 2011)

moin leuz!

hab ne Frage in Sachen Kaufempfehlung. 

Ich wohne seit 5 Jahren in Stuttgart-Mitte und bin ewiger Crossradfahrer (28", komplett ungefedert, V-Brakes). Nun will ich mir ein MTB zulegen. Es soll alles aus eigener Kraft hochgekurbelt werden und ein Fully sein (also keine 20kilo downhillmaschine).

Meine Überlegung: Angenommen ich würde in Holland wohnen, dann würde ich mir niemals eine Enduro kaufen. (-> wo bitte fahren?) Aber würde ich mitten in den Alpen oder mitten im Schwarzwald wohnen, dann würde mir wahrscheinlich eine 160 oder 180mm Federweg Kiste gefallen.

Nun meine Frage: Wie würdet ihr Stuttgart da einschätzen? Wo ist der beste Kompromiss? 80 bis 100mm Federweg? Oder bereutet man es dann doch recht schnell, dass man viele Trails nicht "satt" runterfahren kann? 180mm und man hat ständig das Gefühl zuviel Ballast zu haben ohne ihn jemals nutzen zu können?

Eure SUBJEKTIVEN Eindrücke diesbezüglich würden mich da sehr interessieren. 100 vs 120 vs 140 vs 160 mm im Raum Stuttgart (Schurwald, Sindelfingerwald, Degerloch, Bärenseen, Kräherwald etc)


----------



## jazzist (24. Mai 2011)

Hi, bin bisher 100 HT, 130 Fully, 160 Fully rund um Stuttgart gefahren:
Rund um Stuttgart gibt es einige Trails, aber wenige stark verblockte Strecken. Deshalb:
160 Fully: total überdimensioniert für Stuttgart.
130 Fully: Geht alles, Wohlfühlbike.
100 HT: Man kann so gut wie alles fahren und verbessert dabei seine Technik. Ausserdem ist man insgesamt schneller.
Fazit: Für hauptsächlich Touren rund um Stuttgart, aber auch mal auf die Alb, in den Schwarzwald oder einmal im Jahr in die Alpen ist ein leichtes Fully mit moderatem Federweg (120/130 mm) aus meiner Sicht die beste Entscheidung.


----------



## Bukk (25. Mai 2011)

Servus

Wie schauts aus bei dem schicken Wetter? Jemadn dabei heute?


Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (25. Mai 2011)

klar! 
kannste bitte nochma Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit posten?


----------



## supercollider (25. Mai 2011)

Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit steht alles auch im ersten Post: 18.30 ende Zacke in Degerloch. 
Bin dabei, vermutlich aber nur für ne kürzere Runde von ca. 2 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaivi (25. Mai 2011)

2h klingt gut, da kann ich meinen Schlafsack ja doch zu Hause lassen 
Bin auch am Start.
Gruß Kai


----------



## Willylu (26. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema Pete und MobilitÃ¤t  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ueBOOu28PI&feature=relmfu"]YouTube        - âªRuthe.de - PETE Ep. 003 "Bon Voyage"â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Willylu (27. Mai 2011)

kampfgrieche schrieb:


> moin leuz!
> 
> hab ne Frage in Sachen Kaufempfehlung.
> 
> ...



Hey Grieche,

also ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle hier in der Gegend nicht zuviele Gedanken über den Federweg machen, man kann hier sowiso alles mit dem Hardtail runterbügeln ohne an die Grenzen zu kommen. 


Eher würde ich mir ein Maximalgewicht setzen, mir Gedanken über die Geometrie machen (eher sportlich vortriebsorientiert oder doch lieber verspielt) und mir dann noch nen maximalen Preis setzen. Dann check dir einfach was qualitativ hochwertiges ab, handel noch ein bissel und gut. 
Worauf ich allerdings Wert legen würde is so ne geile Hydraulische Sattelstütze, da bin ich immer total neidisch. Bei dem Ganzen auf und ab hier ist das schon was empfehlenswertes. 
Generell is halt die Devise, je mehr Federweg, desto mehr Fehler verzeiht dir das Rad beim Fahren. Ausserdem je mehr Federweg desto mehr wippt der Scheiss wobei da die neuen Geometrien und Dämpfer ja viel gegen tun. 
Ich persönlich mags lieber a Weng kompakt stabil und agiler. Das brauch dann n Salatblatt mehr aufm Teller, macht aber mehr spaß. 14 Kilo sind die Devise, Beim HT sowie beim Fully (170mm hinten/160mm vorne)


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs, 
ich fands gestern echt eine schöne Tour mit Euch. Hoffe, ihr habt noch was Gutes zum Abendessen bekommen.
Übrigens hatte ich heute eine sehr schöne Wanderung nach Helms Klamm - äh Lotenbachklamm und Wutachschlucht. Könnte auch mit dem Bike sehr spannend sein, wenn da nicht alles Interessante verboten wäre
CU wr


----------



## kampfgrieche (1. Juni 2011)

@ jazzist & Willylu:

Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen. Ich werd mal nächste Woche nach Schorndorf radeln. Eigentlich finde ich das Bike ja hässlich, aber die Federelemente, der Preis und das "Cadabra"-Feeling sprechen iregndwie dafür:
Kona Cadabra

Wobei der Favorit nach allen Überlegungen ist eher ein Stumpjumper; sprengt aber meinen finanziellen Rahmen.

Vielleicht dürfte ich aber auch mit meinem hässlichen Cadabra mit euch mitradeln???


----------



## Chisum (7. Juni 2011)

Wer Lust hat, auch heute schon zu fahren, kann ja um 18:30 Uhr nach Degerloch zur Zacke kommen, heute solls deutlich weniger regnen als morgen. Sind bisher zu dritt.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (7. Juni 2011)

kampfgrieche schrieb:


> Vielleicht dürfte ich aber auch mit meinem hässlichen Cadabra mit euch mitradeln???



Jetzt wo es wieder regnet einmal über die Trails fahren und schon sieht man eh nicht mehr was unter dem Fango ist. 

@stefan
Heute wird es mit leider zu knapp mit der Zeit, das schaffe ich nicht da mein Bike noch zerlegt ist vom Flugtransport.


----------



## Bukk (7. Juni 2011)

Jetz bin ich grad wieder gekommen aus den Wäldern..nächstma wieder 

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Bukk (12. Juni 2011)

heut jemand unterwegs ?

grüße


----------



## thebesttobi (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Hardtail gekauft und bin nun auf der Suche nach Leuten die regelmäßig rund um Stuttgart biken gehen. 

Ich bin noch relativ unerfahren, (während einem 3-monatigen USA-Aufenthalt auf den Geschmack gekommen) aber bereit mich voll reinzustürzen.  

Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden hier, der auch am Anfang steht und Gefolgschaft sucht oder noch besser, Leute die sich mir annehmen wollen 

Grüße
der Tobi


----------



## Dude5882 (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ist morgen jemand mit am Start? Wetter soll ja ganz passabel werden (laut wetter.info jedenfalls).

VG Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (14. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre morgen dabei.

@Tobi
Wenn die Kondition halbwegs reicht, einfach Mittwochs mal mitfahren. Alles wissenswerte dazu steht im ersten Post des Threads.

gruß
sandro


----------



## Night-Mare (15. Juni 2011)

Wollte auch kommen...


----------



## camper69 (15. Juni 2011)

komme auch geflogen....
um u.a. die Mondfinsternis heute mit zu erleben...

bis später


----------



## radi01 (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

möchte mich mal wieder melden!!
Lang, lang ist´s her.
Hab das MTBlen nicht aufgegeben, nur ein wenig aus gesundheitlichen Gründen unterbrochen.
Gerne wäre ich heute zur Mondfinsterniss mitgeradelt.
Aber leider sagt mein Terminkalender etwas anderes.
Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche!!
Freue mich schon eure Gesichter und vor allem die Neuen mal wieder zu sehen .

Bis bald 

Martin


----------



## supercollider (15. Juni 2011)

Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Hoffe Gesundheitlich geht's wieder aufwärts, damit wir dich in unserer Runde mal wieder begrüßen dürfen.

Bis demnächst
Sandro



radi01 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> möchte mich mal wieder melden!!
> Lang, lang ist´s her.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweikaesehoch (15. Juni 2011)

Fail!

Hab die Bahn verpasst - dann wart ihr schon weg. 

Aber nächstes Mal pünktlich!


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Juni 2011)

@ Martin: schön von Dir zu hören! Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder im Dreck!

@ Rest: schöne Runde war's gestern! ))


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Juni 2011)

@ Martin: Jo, hoffentlich bis bald...

@ Zweikäsehoch: Vorher kurz posten, dass man kommt, dann warten wir auch (kurz)...

...und der Rest: Jo, schöne Runde, trotz "Nee, das mach ich nich mit meinem HT!"


----------



## Bukk (16. Juni 2011)

An die die so schicke GPS-Dinger dabei haben. Könnte mir jemand einen Gefallen tun und mir die Aufgezeichnete/n Strecke/n aus der Umgebung schicken. Fand die Tour gestern super aber find den Weg so im Leben nicht wieder 
Google Earth hilft mir da auch nur bedingt weiter..

Wäre total super
einfach PN an mich

Grüße
Der Carsten


----------



## supercollider (20. Juni 2011)

Bukk schrieb:


> An die die so schicke GPS-Dinger dabei haben. Könnte mir jemand einen Gefallen tun und mir die Aufgezeichnete/n Strecke/n aus der Umgebung schicken. Fand die Tour gestern super aber find den Weg so im Leben nicht wieder
> Google Earth hilft mir da auch nur bedingt weiter..
> 
> Wäre total super
> ...



Kann ich dir die Tage rüberwachsen lassen. Hab die noch nicht auf den Rechner übertragen.

Gruss
sandro


----------



## Chisum (22. Juni 2011)

Hat heute jemand Lust, im Regen zu fahren? Mein Bike muss sowieso mal wieder gewaschen werden, daher würde es mir nicht so viel ausmachen. Aber ganz allein könnte ich mich dann wahrscheinlich doch nicht motivieren können. Wer ist dabei?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## radi01 (22. Juni 2011)

Würde mich gerne anschliessen, habe aber um 16.00 Uhr noch einen Termin und ob ich´s dann bis 18.30 schaffe weiß ich net!
Wenn ich 18.35 nicht da bin, einfach losfahren.

martin


----------



## Bukk (22. Juni 2011)

Da hier grad Wasserfall vom Himmel prasselt wirds wohl Wettertechnisch schwierig..


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Juni 2011)

also das war mal wider typisch gestern- 2,5 h durch Regen und Gewitter gefahren und kaum kommst Du heim, hörts auf, ziehts auf und lässt sich die Spätabendsonne blicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (29. Juni 2011)

Kommt denn heute jemand zum Freiluftduschen (in Bikeklamotten)? Ich will noch nicht so recht glauben, dass es so schlimm werden wird.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Rad heute aufgrund des prognostizierten schlechten Wetters zu Hause gelassen und komme daher nicht. Hoffentlich wird das mal Wetter an einem Mittwoch mal wieder besser...

VG Ingmar



Chisum schrieb:


> Kommt denn heute jemand zum Freiluftduschen
> (in Bikeklamotten)? Ich will noch nicht so recht glauben, dass es so schlimm werden wird.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan


----------



## supercollider (29. Juni 2011)

Und ich habe mein Programm schon gestern und vorgestern abgespult aufgrund der Wettervorhersage. Daher auch durch Abwesenheit glänzend heute...



Dude5882 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mein Rad heute aufgrund des prognostizierten schlechten Wetters zu Hause gelassen und komme daher nicht. Hoffentlich wird das mal Wetter an einem Mittwoch mal wieder besser...
> 
> VG Ingmar


----------



## Dude5882 (5. Juli 2011)

Wer isn morgen mit dabei?

VG Ingmar


----------



## kampfgrieche (5. Juli 2011)

hallo,
wenn hier niemand ein veto einlegt, würde ich morgen mal versuchen mich euch anzuschließen. fahre ein stumpjumper und habe einen stabilen körperbau....bin gespannt wieviele kilometer ich mit euch mithalten kann. aber da ich mich gut orientieren kann, bin ich jederzeit "abkoppelbar".

vor wenigen wochen hatte ich euch wegen einer kaufempfehlung genervt. nun wurde es ein stumpjumper und der wechsel von v-brakes auf einer 203mm scheibe wäre beinahe bitter gewesen.
bin aber wieder regeneriert.


----------



## Buckes (6. Juli 2011)

Moin moin...

ich würde mich dem Kampfgriechen anschließen und heute auch mal mitkommen. 

Kann mich hier in der Gegend ebenfalls einigermaßen orienterien, also auskoppeln dürfte kein Prob sein. Ansonsten hilft Garmin...

Freu mich auf heut abend...

Gruß Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (6. Juli 2011)

bin auch dabei!
sandro


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (6. Juli 2011)

ich komm komm auch mit.

Bis später!


----------



## kampfgrieche (6. Juli 2011)

abend jungs!

danke für die mitnahme, werd die nächsten wochen mal versuchen die abfahrten zu meistern. vielleicht komm ich dann nochmal in paar monaten wieder. hab halt die erfahrung gemacht, dass man als anfänger bei "geführten" touren eher zum überschreiten der eigenen grenzen neigt. und das kann schnell ungesund werden...

trotzdem vielen dank und bleibt gesund!


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. Juli 2011)

Mann, das war mal wieder ein feiner RBT gestern-mit herrlichen Ausblicken auf das schwäbische Meer und nem wunderbaren Abschlussmostgarten


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (7. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-Zkkm76-_0"]YouTube        - âªTon Steine Scherben - Mensch Meierâ¬â[/nomedia] ist das Lied von Ton Steine Scherben, das so gut zu meinem gestrigen Erlebnis in der U8 passt.


----------



## Bukk (7. Juli 2011)

Zweikaesehoch schrieb:


> YouTube        - âªTon Steine Scherben - Mensch Meierâ¬â ist das Lied von Ton Steine Scherben, das so gut zu meinem gestrigen Erlebnis in der U8 passt.



Ja das natÃ¼rlich Ã¤rgerlich ^^


----------



## camper69 (8. Juli 2011)

Zweikaesehoch schrieb:


> YouTube        - âªTon Steine Scherben - Mensch Meierâ¬â ist das Lied von Ton Steine Scherben, das so gut zu meinem gestrigen Erlebnis in der U8 passt.



nah...das war dann ja ein Abend fÃ¼r dich...
erst einen Durchschlag...

und dann noch ein " Schlag " vom Kontrolleur....

ja dann Mahlzeit


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (8. Juli 2011)

> erst einen Durchschlag...
> und dann noch ein " Schlag " vom Kontrolleur....



ne, der kontrolletti kam vorher und hat wegen der sperrzeit rumgestänkert. Das war einer der kurz vor Feierabend nochmal schnell Kasse machen wollte und das Klischee seines Berufsstand damit bestätigen konnte: obrigkeitsfürchtig, kleinkariert, wichtigtuerisch, sozial unfähig - und frech war er auch noch!

Giftig könnte man ihm unterstellen, dass er rein charakterlich zu dem meisten fähig wäre, was vor 65 Jahren hinterher keiner getan haben wollte.

Na, wie gefällt dir das, VVS?!: Fahrradmitnahme, Sperrzeit, U-Bahn, Stuttgart und 40 EUR!


----------



## Bukk (13. Juli 2011)

laut wetterprognose solls heut um 20:00 rum recht heftig gewittern. heißt ich bin heut wohl nicht dabei..oder hat jemand bessere wettervorhersagen? 

grüße
carsten


----------



## camper69 (25. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit.

Der Regenmacher hat sich wohl dieses Jahr den Mittwoch als Präferenz ausgesucht...
Die Wetterprognosen für Mittwoch sind mal wieder bescheiden und deshalb möchte ich den Vorschlag machen, doch morgen den rutschigen RBT schon zu fahren...

Jemand dabei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (25. Juli 2011)

camper69 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Der Regenmacher hat sich wohl dieses Jahr den Mittwoch als Präferenz ausgesucht...
> Die Wetterprognosen für Mittwoch sind mal wieder bescheiden und deshalb möchte ich den Vorschlag machen, doch morgen den rutschigen RBT schon zu fahren...
> ...



Die Vorhersage für morgen ist eigentlich nicht viel besser. Würde die aktualisierte Vorhersage von Morgen früh noch abwarten.


----------



## Chisum (27. Juli 2011)

Das auf wetter.info prognostizierte Regenrisiko ist niedrig, die für den ungünstigen Fall angesagte Regenmenge überlebbar. Ich will daher heute fahren, weil ich das Warten auf schönes Wetter aufgegeben habe. Kommt noch jemand zur Zacke, sonst fahre ich direkt in die Wälder?

VG Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (27. Juli 2011)

Chisum schrieb:


> D...weil ich das Warten auf schönes Wetter aufgegeben habe...



Ich auch. War deshalb bei schönem Wetter unterwegs. (Gestern.) Sorry.
Habe die letzten Wochen dafür ein paar nette neue Trails in Heumaden und im Siebenmühlental gefunden. Freue mich schon darauf, die Euch zu zeigen.

Bis dahin,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (2. August 2011)

Ist morgen Abend jemand am Start?

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Bukk (2. August 2011)

wenn das angekündigte gewitter nicht kommt bin ich spontan dabei. sollte es schütten eher nicht..


----------



## Dude5882 (3. August 2011)

Ich bin doch raus. Habe das Rad nicht dabei. War mir wettertechnisch zu unsicher..


----------



## Bukk (3. August 2011)

da nur leichter regen kommt wies aussieht bin ich dabei. falls noch jemand auftauchen sollte..bis gleich


----------



## Bukk (5. August 2011)

Moin moin

Hat zufällig jemand von euch eine Magicshine Lampe? Langsam wirds dunkel - ich brauch Licht. Mehr als 150 Talerchen möcht ich ungern ausgeben..
Kann mich nur nich zwischen der MJ872 und der MJ 856 entscheiden. Was meint ihr ist hier in Stuttgart wichtiger..mehr diffuses Seitenlicht oder Spot auf die Trails?

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Chisum (5. August 2011)

Habe keine Magicshine, aber generell empfehle ich für MTB und Trails eher den breiten Lichtkegel, aber als Helmlampe. Dadurch kannst du dann die Lichthelligkeit auch noch etwas steuern, bei langsamen technischen Trails kurz vors Vorderrad schauen, bei schnellen Abfahrten entsprechend weiter voraus. 

VG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (6. August 2011)

Genau-erfahrungsgemäß bist Du auf den trails mit einer breiten Ausleuchtung echt besser bedient


----------



## Bukk (6. August 2011)

danke für die antworten. hab sie nun mit streuscheibe bestellt


----------



## Dude5882 (9. August 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ist morgen (trotz Deutschlandspiel) jemand mit bei einer Runde dabei?

VG Ingmar


----------



## Bukk (9. August 2011)

Ich werd da sein. Nimm dein Radl einfach morgen mal mit ins Gschäfft auch wenn morgen Früh wieder dran steht das Regnen soll. Letzte Woche wars auch nur minimale Schauer und perfekt zum Fahren..

Ach ja kannst du deine Slebstbaulampe für mich mitbringen? Glaube nicht das meine bis Morgen geliefert wird..und wenn liegt Sie dann halt erstmal bei der Post..

Grüße


----------



## Chisum (9. August 2011)

Bin auch dabei.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## supercollider (9. August 2011)

dabei.
sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (9. August 2011)

Bukk schrieb:


> Ich werd da sein. Nimm dein Radl einfach morgen mal mit ins Gschäfft auch wenn morgen Früh wieder dran steht das Regnen soll. Letzte Woche wars auch nur minimale Schauer und perfekt zum Fahren..
> 
> Ach ja kannst du deine Slebstbaulampe für mich mitbringen? Glaube nicht das meine bis Morgen geliefert wird..und wenn liegt Sie dann halt erstmal bei der Post..
> 
> Grüße



Morgen soll das Wetter passen. Und inzwischen bin ich auch halbwegs gegen Regen gerüstet ;-)

Die Lampe kann ich mirbringen, ja. Müsste ich in den Rucksack bekommen.


----------



## trucker (14. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Nun melde ich mich mal eben zu Wort: Ende Juni war ich ja in S-Frankreich und danach noch in Barcelona wo mein Bruder bei der Europameisterschaft im Radpolo teilnahm. 
Es gibt nun ein Video zu sehen. Es ist ziemlich cool gemacht, also seht es euch an...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25964610"]EHBPC 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]

Viele Grüße
Theo


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. August 2011)

Hi Theo-wie hat er denn abgeschnitten, Dein Bruder mit seinem Team? Und da ich hier noch keinen Zahnarzt habe, kann ich die Adresse vom Zahnarzt des einen Zauselbarts haben?
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (16. August 2011)

Ist morgen wieder jemand mit dabei? Wetter soll ja recht gut werden


----------



## supercollider (16. August 2011)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ist morgen wieder jemand mit dabei? Wetter soll ja recht gut werden



ja.


----------



## Chisum (16. August 2011)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ist morgen wieder jemand mit dabei? Wetter soll ja recht gut werden


 
Jep.


----------



## Bukk (16. August 2011)

Jop. Mein Arbeitskollege wahrscheinlich auch.
War heute schon..ich glaub im Wald trocknets dieses Jahr nichtmehr


----------



## camper69 (17. August 2011)

Komme auch


----------



## Dude5882 (17. August 2011)

Damit wäre die Truppe von letzter Woche vollständig!


----------



## Trailjunkie (17. August 2011)

Schwitze auch mit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (17. August 2011)

Wann und wo?


----------



## camper69 (17. August 2011)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Wann und wo?



Siehe allerersten Eintrag 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306031


----------



## Chisum (17. August 2011)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Wann und wo?


 
Ja, Alex, komm mal vorbei.

Bis dann
Stefan


----------



## Kompostman (17. August 2011)

Gut, dann bis nachher!

Wie lange geht's denn? Soll ich ne Lampe mitbringen?


----------



## supercollider (17. August 2011)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Gut, dann bis nachher!
> Wie lange geht's denn? Soll ich ne Lampe mitbringen?



In der Regel wird bis gegen 21.30 - 22.30 gefahren. Lampe ist somit leider schon wieder nötig, da ja bereits gegen 20.30 die Sonne den Abgang macht.


----------



## Kompostman (17. August 2011)

Dann gucke ich mal in der Winterkiste....


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (17. August 2011)

bin heute auch dabei!


----------



## beat (17. August 2011)

Na dann hoff' ich mal, dass Ihr dem Komposter zu Ehren heute auch ganz tief in die Trail-Trickkiste greift, und sende Grüße an alle Bekannten! 

PS: Bis zum Winter ist's ja bereits wieder nicht mehr all zu weit  , und spätestens beim SoFa-JubiRide sieht man sich hoffentlich!


----------



## Kompostman (17. August 2011)

Feine Runde, hat mir Spass gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (18. August 2011)

Ebenso


----------



## Dude5882 (23. August 2011)

Hi zusammen,

wer wäre morgen denn mit am Start?

VG Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. August 2011)

Hallo RBT`ler,
falls es mir morgen nach meinem Boxenstopp bei meinen Bikeshop des Vertrauens - Flowride zeitlich langt, rechtzeitig vorbeizuschauen, würde ich mal wieder ne Runde mit Euch drehen
Grüße aus dem Süden und cu
Henrik


----------



## Bukk (24. August 2011)

wenn mich kein Unwetter davon abhält werde ich da sein.


----------



## Dude5882 (24. August 2011)

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob das Wetter hält.. :-/


----------



## Bukk (24. August 2011)

Das zieht gerade über Degerloch an Stuttgart vorbei. In 45min dürfte davon nichtsmehr zu sehen sein. hab einen ganz guten Blick über den Kessel von hier aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (24. August 2011)

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich erstmal nach Degerloch kommen muss... Durch das Gewitter fahre ich mit dem Rad nicht. Ansonsten Treffpunkt etwas später.

*EDIT: jetzt geht's hier grad voll los. auf halb 7 werde ich es somit nicht schaffen. Warten wir's mal ab und schauen dann weiter.


----------



## Bukk (24. August 2011)

ja fiese dicke zweite front hinter der ersten versteckt..die luft hier is nurnoch wasser..ziehmlich heftiger strarkregen..

und natürlich hagel und heftige böen..typisch mittwoch halt

STURMBÖEN, HEFTIGEM STARKREGEN und HAGEL

für die Stadt Stuttgart 

gültig von: Mittwoch, 24.08.2011 17:06 Uhr
bis: Mittwoch, 24.08.2011 19:00 Uhr

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst
am: Mittwoch, 24.08.2011 17:06 Uhr

..superpünktliche warnung..


----------



## Dude5882 (24. August 2011)

Bukk schrieb:


> ja fiese dicke zweite front hinter der ersten versteckt..die luft hier is nurnoch wasser..ziehmlich heftiger strarkregen..
> 
> und natürlich hagel und heftige böen..typisch mittwoch halt



Planänderung: aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage und da sich hier bislang keiner gemeldet hat werden Bukk und ich ab Hölderlinplatz losfahren. Das liegt verkehrstechnisch deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Kompostman (24. August 2011)

Egal was für Wetter ihr nun habt: Viel Spass!

Gruß aus dem Vinschgau

Alex


----------



## Dude5882 (25. August 2011)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Egal was für Wetter ihr nun habt: Viel Spass!
> 
> Gruß aus dem Vinschgau
> 
> Alex



Danke  Den hatten wir. War recht feucht-fröhlich


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. August 2011)

tja schade, dass so ein Unwetter aufzog-aber so haben wir eben etwas länger und erfolgreich geschraubt-auch ein Projekt erledigt, was bisher nicht klappte. Muss mal wieder sagen-Flowride-dafür fahr ich meilenweit!!!
Dann sehen wir uns eben am gardassee-und ich freu mir schon ein Loch in den Bauch-kanns kaum erwarten.
cu wr


----------



## Dude5882 (30. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

fährt morgen jemand? Ich bin selber noch am überlegen, da es am Samstag in den Bike-Urlaub geht.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Bukk (30. August 2011)

ich werd auf jeden fall fahren. mein kollege wird vorraussichtlich auch dabei sein.


----------



## Dude5882 (30. August 2011)

Hallo nochmal... ich bin morgen doch raus. Drehe vielleicht vor meiner Haustür eine kleine Runde.


----------



## Bukk (31. August 2011)

Da sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat werd ich ab Hölderlinplatz fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (13. September 2011)

Hi zusammen,

fährt morgen jemand? Ich bin wahrscheinlich mit am Start.

VG Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (13. September 2011)

Sollte von der Arbeit her alles passen, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Bukk (13. September 2011)

Hey

Hab Morgen bis um 18 Uhr ein Meeting. Wenn das nicht überzogen wird, was leider gut möglich ist, könnt ich um 18:45 am Treffpunkt sein. 
Würde dann rechtzeitig dem Dude bescheid sagen.


Grüße

Carsten


----------



## supercollider (13. September 2011)

Können im Zweifel ja auch ne Runde machen die am Anfang über den Birkenkopf führt, dann kannste dich ohne Hektik ab dort anschließen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann ist der ja nicht weit von dir daheim.


----------



## Dude5882 (13. September 2011)

supercollider schrieb:


> Können im Zweifel ja auch ne Runde machen die am Anfang über den Birkenkopf führt, dann kannste dich ohne Hektik ab dort anschließen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann ist der ja nicht weit von dir daheim.



Klingt nach nem Plan. Fänd's auch ganz gut, wenn's nicht eine ewig lange Runde wird, so dass ich nach Möglichkeit um halb 10 den Zug ab HBF erwische.


----------



## Night-Mare (14. September 2011)

Ich wäre auch dabei...


----------



## Chisum (14. September 2011)

Komme auch.

VG Stefan


----------



## Bukk (20. September 2011)

Morgen jemand dabei? Hab zwar wieder ein Meeting welches dazu führen könnte das ichs nicht schaffe, aber diesmal ist es eher unwahrscheinlich.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## supercollider (20. September 2011)

ich wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (20. September 2011)

Ich kann morgen und nächste Woche Mittwoch leider nicht. Vielleicht fahre ich aber nächste Woche Montag oder Dienstag. Würde mich dann hier entsprechend melden.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Night-Mare (21. September 2011)

Komme auch...


----------



## supercollider (21. September 2011)

Ich bin raus. Bin etwas erkältet und will am Wochenende am Tegernsee unterwegs sein. Von daher gehe ich heute kein Risiko ein.


----------



## Chisum (21. September 2011)

Fahre auch mit.

Bis später
Stefan


----------



## Bukk (21. September 2011)

sorry..meeting ging extrem lange..nächtes mal wieder


----------



## Night-Mare (28. September 2011)

Ich werde heute meinen ollen Kohlefaser-Gaul satteln und in den Sonnenuntergang reiten. Jemand da, der mich dabei begleiten wird?

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (28. September 2011)

Wäre dabei.


----------



## Night-Mare (28. September 2011)

Mal eine allgemeine Anmerkung:

Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn wir uns halbwegs (!) an die 18:30 Uhr halten könnten. Es ist für mich wie bestimmt für alle anderen auch immer mit einigem Aufwand verbunden, sich so früh von Arbeit loszueisen und dann umso ärgerlicher, wenn man dann 15...20 min rumsteht.

Wäre nett, wenn wer später kommt kurz durchruft und man so vielleicht schon mal losfahren und einen alternativen Treffpunkt ausmachen kann.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## supercollider (28. September 2011)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> an die 17:30 Uhr halten könnten.



Du meinst sicher 18.30h oder fährst du schon mit Winterzeit...


----------



## Night-Mare (28. September 2011)

18:30, so wie es da steht


----------



## astreinst (28. September 2011)

Hi,

Ich bin grade erst nach Stuttgart gezogen und würde mich gerne eurem Biketreff anschließen. Da ich mich hier noch überhaupt nicht auskenne wär ich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr für das nächste Treffen den Treffpunkt genauer beschreibt. Wenn ichs dann immer noch nicht gecheckt habe, schreib ich hier nochmal und beschwere mich. Wie lange sind eure Mittwochstouren denn ungefähr?

Grüße

Jan


----------



## supercollider (29. September 2011)

Bist natürlich jederzeit willkommen. Bezüglich Startpunkt steht eigentlich alles recht genau im ersten Post drin, daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert. Endstation Zahnradbahn2 (Degerloch Albplatz) um 18.30h. Touren sind Traillastig und dauern ca. 3-4 Stunden.



astreinst schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich bin grade erst nach Stuttgart gezogen und würde mich gerne eurem Biketreff anschließen. Da ich mich hier noch überhaupt nicht auskenne wär ich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr für das nächste Treffen den Treffpunkt genauer beschreibt. Wenn ichs dann immer noch nicht gecheckt habe, schreib ich hier nochmal und beschwere mich. Wie lange sind eure Mittwochstouren denn ungefähr?
> 
> ...


----------



## astreinst (4. Oktober 2011)

Das sagt mir spontan nichts, aber ich werd mich da mal schlau machen. Da ihr euch erst so spät trefft und relativ lange fahrt ist Fahrradbeleuchtung wahrscheinlich zwingend erforderlich, oder sind die Wege die ihr fahrt beleuchtet? Ich hab NOCH kein Licht. Hat jemand nen Tip, was man relativ kostengünstig erstehen kann (und natürlich auch gut ist).

Diese Woche werde ich es sowieso noch nicht schaffen mit euch zu fahren, aber vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche.

Sportlicher Gruß

Jan


----------



## Chisum (5. Oktober 2011)

Bin heute wieder dabei.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (5. Oktober 2011)

...ich auch


----------



## Bukk (5. Oktober 2011)

Auch ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (6. Oktober 2011)

astreinst schrieb:


> Das sagt mir spontan nichts, aber ich werd mich da mal schlau machen. Da ihr euch erst so spät trefft und relativ lange fahrt ist Fahrradbeleuchtung wahrscheinlich zwingend erforderlich, oder sind die Wege die ihr fahrt beleuchtet? Ich hab NOCH kein Licht. Hat jemand nen Tip, was man relativ kostengünstig erstehen kann (und natürlich auch gut ist).
> 
> Diese Woche werde ich es sowieso noch nicht schaffen mit euch zu fahren, aber vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jan,

Licht ist zwingend erforderlich, der Wald ist in der Regel unbeleuchtet.

Zwecks Lampe:

- Lupine, z.B. Piko (sehr gut, ist aber nicht ganz billig)
- Mytinysun
- Sigma Powerled Evo (ist glaub relativ neu, keinerlei Erfahrungswerte)
- Magicshine (China-Nachbau, funktioniert aber und ist recht günstig --> Bukk hat da erste Erfahrung mit gesammelt)
- Marke Eigenbau: nicht unbedingt billiger und kostet Zeit. Wer aber gerne bastelt....

VG Ingmar


----------



## Bukk (6. Oktober 2011)

der Lurchi von Gestern


----------



## astreinst (11. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Tips wegen der Beleuchtung. Ich werde mich in der nächsten Woche mal darum kümmern und anschließend hier nochmal schreiben, damit ihr auch wisst, dass ich dabei bin 

Bis dahin viel Spaß beim fahren.

Grüße

Jan


----------



## Bukk (12. Oktober 2011)

heute jemand dabei?

grüße
carsten


----------



## Chisum (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja, habs auch eingeplant. Wenns nicht richtig schüttet, komm ich.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Bukk (12. Oktober 2011)

Soll ja nur leichte Schauer geben. Die werden im Wald kaum spürbar sein. Falls dies jedoch nicht der Fall sein sollte fall ich wohl auch aus


----------



## mr.zillinder (15. Oktober 2011)

wie lange macht ihr sowas denn? also terminlich gesehen? fahr jetzt schon 2 jahre gemütlich öfters alleine durch die gegen und suche (zugegeben spät) mitfahrer an die ich mich erstmal anschließen kann!


----------



## supercollider (18. Oktober 2011)

Was meinst du? Wie lange wir jeden Mittwoch fahren? ca. 3 Stunden +/- 1 je nach Wetter/Jahreszeit/Lust. Wenn du seit 2 Jahren halbwegs regelmäßig fährst, dann sollte das absolut ausreichen. Mit so einem Stand habe ich mich vor 2 Jahren auch angeschlossen.



mr.zillinder schrieb:


> wie lange macht ihr sowas denn? also terminlich gesehen? fahr jetzt schon 2 jahre gemütlich öfters alleine durch die gegen und suche (zugegeben spät) mitfahrer an die ich mich erstmal anschließen kann!


----------



## mr.zillinder (19. Oktober 2011)

Das war eher als ein "jahreszeitliches" wie lange gedacht  Saison ist ja sozusagen vorbei, daher die Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (20. Oktober 2011)

Ah, stand ich ein wenig auf dem Schlauch. Den ganzen Winter durch wenn Mittwochs das Wetter passt und es nicht durchregnet wie Gestern.



mr.zillinder schrieb:


> Das war eher als ein "jahreszeitliches" wie lange gedacht  Saison ist ja sozusagen vorbei, daher die Frage...


----------



## Dude5882 (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wegen eines lästigen Dauerhustens falle ich wie die letzten Wochen morgen nochmal aus. Ich bin aber guter Dinge, dass es bald wieder geht.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Bukk (26. Oktober 2011)

und wär wäre heut dabei außer mir? 

Die Sonne scheint, wärmer wirds dieses Jahr Mittwochs nichtmehr - kein Grund nicht zu Fahren also!

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Bukk (26. Oktober 2011)

wie jetzt?


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Oktober 2011)

ich! komme! auch!


----------



## Chisum (26. Oktober 2011)

Komme auch.

VG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (31. Oktober 2011)

Moin, wenn es mich nicht in die Alpen zieht, komme ich auch vorbei...


----------



## Dude5882 (1. November 2011)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Moin, wenn es mich nicht in die Alpen zieht, komme ich auch vorbei...



Wer ist denn heute noch mit am Start? Trocken ist es ja  

Vg Ingmar

EDIT: Ich habe das Rad bei der Arbeit dabei, allerdings ist mein Husten heute (nach ein paar Tagen mit halbwegs Ruhe) wieder schlimmer geworden. Ich entscheide spontan heute Nachmittag, ob das bei mir wird.... *nerv*


----------



## Bukk (2. November 2011)

wäre dabei. allerdings heute gerne mit einer etwas kürzeren Runde.


----------



## supercollider (2. November 2011)

bei mir wird's nix, bin mit urlaubsvorbereitungen ausgelastet.

gruß
sandro


----------



## Dude5882 (2. November 2011)

Bukk schrieb:


> wäre dabei. allerdings heute gerne mit einer etwas kürzeren Runde.



Bei einer kürzeren Runde wäre ich auch dabei. Würde ganz gerne mal wieder den Trail nach Heslach fahren.


----------



## Chisum (2. November 2011)

Ich schaffs heute leider auch nicht.

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (2. November 2011)

Wenn sich bis spät. 16:45 Uhr keiner mehr meldet, treffen Bukk und ich mich um 17:30 Uhr am Hölderlinplatz und drehen eine kleinere Runde von da ab.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Kompostman (2. November 2011)

War in Garmisch.... Sorry


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. November 2011)

muss ich mal unbedingt loswerden:
heute war der perfekte Biketag, der beste des Jahres eigentlich kann man das Jahr nun beenden.
Bei  um die 19° in der Sonne noch teilweise noch in kurz gefahren und drei perfekte runs hingelegt, die mir bisher noch nicht komplett fehlerfrei gelungen waren.
Einfach genial
Grüßle aus dem Süden


----------



## PJM (9. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Fährt heute jemand? Wetter war ja in den letzten Tagen super - beste Voraussetzungen!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astreinst (15. November 2011)

Hi,

Ich habs jetzt endlich geschafft mir ne Lampe zu holen und wär morgen ganz stark für ne Runde biken um sie zu testen. Fährt jemand von euch morgen? Wenn ja wo trefft ihr euch? Bin wie gesagt neu in Stuttgart und kenn mich noch nicht so aus, also wär ne kleine Beschreibung vom Treffpunkt nett. Ich hätte ab 18:30 Zeit. 
Freu mich auf eure Antworten!

Jetzt werden noch schnell neue Bremsbeläge ins Bike geschmissen, damit das morgen auch alles vernünftig tut.


Beste Grüße

Jan


----------



## Dude5882 (16. November 2011)

Hallo,

mein Bruder Bukk und ich sind heute dabei. 18:30 Uhr Albplatz / Degerloch (Endhaltestelle Zacke, U-Bahn-Haltestelle 'Degerloch').

VG Ingmar

EDIT: KOMMT NOCH JEMAND HEUTE??


----------



## Bukk (16. November 2011)

astreinst dabei? ansonsten würden wir wohl den treffpunkt verlegen.

grüße


----------



## astreinst (18. November 2011)

Hi.

Fährt jemand von euch auch jetzt am Wochenende?

Grüße


----------



## Dude5882 (22. November 2011)

Bukk und ich sind morgen am Start. Wer noch?


----------



## astreinst (22. November 2011)

Na sichi!
Ich bin wieder dabei. Treffen wir uns wieder um 18:30 an der Haltestelle?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Dude5882 (22. November 2011)

geh mal davon aus


----------



## Chisum (23. November 2011)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Bukk und ich sind morgen am Start. Wer noch?


 
Ich bin auch dabei.

Bis dann
Stefan


----------



## astreinst (29. November 2011)

Hi,

Ich weiß leider noch nicht ob ichs morgen nach der Arbeit schaffe. Falls ich um 18:40 immernoch nicht da bin, fahrt einfach los. Ansonsten bis morgen.
Falls irgendwer überhaupt lust hat zu fahren 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (30. November 2011)

Falls sich noch ein paar Leute finden bin ich dabei. Wetter soll sich ja bis heute abend beruhigen.


----------



## PJM (30. November 2011)

Hallo,

mir geht es wie astreinst - wenn ich es mit der Arbeit koordiniert bekomme, bin ich auch dabei!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Chisum (30. November 2011)

@Jörg: Gut, ich komme dann auch. Bis dann.

Möchte aber nicht zehn Minuten warten, wenn nicht mal sicher ist, ob in der Zeit noch jemand kommt. Also bitte rechtzeitig ankündigen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (30. November 2011)

...und ich werde heute zur Abwechslung auch mal wieder pünktlich sein.

Bis dann!


----------



## PJM (30. November 2011)

Momentan sieht es so aus, als könnte ich es auch pünktlich schaffen..

Bis später


----------



## Dude5882 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi zusammen,

die Wetterprognose für morgen fällt laut wetter.info leider nicht allzu rosig aus. Daher weiß ich nicht, ob ich morgen früh mein Rad mit zur Arbeit nehme und kommen werde. Bin da leider nicht allzu spontan... 

VG Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (6. Dezember 2011)

Nach etwas Erholung vom Biken und einigem Jetlag wäre ich so langsam wieder bereit ne Runde mitzufahren. Mal schauen wie sich das Wetter für Morgen entwickelt.


----------



## Bukk (6. Dezember 2011)

Joa..könnte ungemütlich sein morgen. Werde spontan entscheiden ob ich fahre oder nicht. Falls nicht morgen dann aber übermorgen. Da sieht es doch ganz gut aus.







Aber erstmal wird morgen angepeilt. Werd schon ganz hibbelig.

Grüße


----------



## astreinst (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

Ich weiß mal wieder nicht ob ichs nach der Arbeit so schnell schaffe. Wird bei mir also auch ne spontane Sache.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## supercollider (7. Dezember 2011)

Habe ne starke Erkältung und muss daher heut passen.


----------



## Bukk (7. Dezember 2011)

aufgrund des immer wieder stürmischen wetters bin ich heute auch raus


----------



## astreinst (7. Dezember 2011)

gut, dann brauch ich mich nicht unnötig hetzen.
Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Bukk (12. Dezember 2011)

und wieder einer weniger. wer noch nicht dran vorbei ist: bahntrasse runter heslach liegen ca. 20 bäume drauf..selbst wenn die da raus gezogen werden bleibt wohl nix über. also aus der nächsten planung rausnehmen ..


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Dezember 2011)

Bukk schrieb:


> und wieder einer weniger. wer noch nicht dran vorbei ist: bahntrasse runter heslach liegen ca. 20 bäume drauf..selbst wenn die da raus gezogen werden bleibt wohl nix über. also aus der nächsten planung rausnehmen ..



wie  der gebaute, der bei der SSB endet? Die Zerstörungswut scheint schon System zu haben...


----------



## Bukk (13. Dezember 2011)

wobei es schon eher so aussieht als ob man dort ein paar bäume ernten wolle und als nebeneffekt schmeißt man die halt alle zufällig über die strecke. da gehts wohl kaum darum nur den trail zu zerstören.


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Dezember 2011)

Bukk schrieb:


> wobei es schon eher so aussieht als ob man dort ein paar bäume ernten wolle und als nebeneffekt schmeißt man die halt alle zufällig über die strecke. da gehts wohl kaum darum nur den trail zu zerstören.



aber mit Absicht daneben haben sie sie auch nicht gelegt, wie am KT eben auch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astreinst (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

Ich bin leider krank. Deshalb bin ich leider raus für morgen.

Bis nächste Woche hoffentlich!

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Dude5882 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi miteinander,

für morgen ist leider grausiges Wetter angesagt... das wird bei mir wohl nix :-(

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Bukk (20. Dezember 2011)

sowas bei Schnee wärs doch:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TaNBuqSuNqk



Joa wenns morgen auf den Schnee regnet is mir das auch zu schmuddelig..


----------



## astreinst (20. Dezember 2011)

Sorry Leute, aber ich bin auch mal wieder raus. Hab morgen keine Zeit.

An die, die fahren: Viel Spaß 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## astreinst (11. Januar 2012)

wie siehts aus? fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Dude5882 (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ist morgen jemand mit dabei?

VG Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (17. Januar 2012)

Ich bin leider verplant


----------



## Bukk (17. Januar 2012)

da mein Halsweh nicht besser wird bin ich raus..


----------



## astreinst (17. Januar 2012)

Ich bin morgen leider auch raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (17. Januar 2012)

oh lala... da sich heute Abend keiner mehr für morgen angemeldet hat, bin ich auch raus. :-(


----------



## PJM (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

haut heute jemand Lust ne Runde Rad zufahren? Wetter soll ja trockn bleiben!


----------



## Chisum (21. Februar 2012)

Das erste Wort des Fredtitels ("Regelmäßig") passt ja momentan nicht mehr so hundertprozentig. Also, wie wärs morgen mit einem Versuch, zumindest den Rest des Titels zu rechtfertigen. Anders gefragt: Wer will morgen -auch- fahren?

VG Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Februar 2012)

Ich


----------



## PJM (21. Februar 2012)

Ich bin zu 99% auch dabei!


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (22. Februar 2012)

ich schließe mich an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (22. Februar 2012)

heute leider keine Zeit 
die nächsten 2 wochen dann im Urlaub
und anschließend wieder regelmäßig dabei!

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Dude5882 (27. Februar 2012)

Holá,

wer ist am kommenden Mittwoch mit am Start? Ich wär's 

VG Ingmar


----------



## Chisum (28. Februar 2012)

Ich auch.

CU Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Februar 2012)

Ich versuche es. Stefan, wenn ich es nicht schaffe, schicke ich Dir eine SMS.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## PJM (29. Februar 2012)

Bin heute auch dabei!


----------



## MissArdilla (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Mittwochsfahrer,

seid ihr an diesem Wochenende unterwegs? Ich würde gerne mal mitkommen, bin "neu" in Stuttgart, seit November hier, und erst einmal biken gewesen, denn im Winter muss man auf den Berg ;-) 
würde mich voll drüber freuen, hier mit ein paar Leuten biken gehen zu können... Mittwochs ist es bei mir zeitlich immer etwas knapp, ich werde es auf jeden Fall die nächsten Wochen probieren... 

Aber falls welche von euch dieses Wochenende gehen würde ich mich super freuen und mal mitkommen!


----------



## weisser_rausch (1. März 2012)

Hallo Miss - am Wochenende ists immer ein bischen unkoordiniert, da fährt der eine da und der andere da, oft auch in auswärtigen Revieren. Aber möglicherweise bin ich am Samstag mal wieder in der Alten Heimat zwecks Bikeinstandsetzung (beim Bikehändler meines Vertrauens). Vielleicht klappts oder reichts ja anschließend noch für eine Testfahrt auf den alten Trails.
Grüße aus dem Süden
wr


----------



## MissArdilla (1. März 2012)

Hey Weisser Rausch,
das wäre auf jeden Fall echt cool!
Sagst halt einfach Bescheid


----------



## weisser_rausch (1. März 2012)

wenn Du magst, können wir ja per PM die Mobilnummern austauschen. Und mich würds auch sehr freuen, den einen oder anderen alten mitbiker auch zu begrüßen. Treffpunkt müsste natürlich nicht unbedingt der ständige Mittwochstreffpunkt sein, kann man dann individuell abstimmen.

cu wr


----------



## MissArdilla (2. März 2012)

Schon getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (2. März 2012)

MissArdilla schrieb:


> ...Mittwochs ist es bei mir zeitlich immer etwas knapp... Aber falls welche von euch dieses Wochenende gehen würde ich mich super freuen und mal mitkommen!



Wir schauen uns die Leute, die wir am Wochenende mitnehmen immer erstmal Mittwochs an... 

Komm mal zum RBT, dann bekommst auch schnell mit, was am Wochenende (und darüberhinaus) so läuft. Und ob Du es überhaupt riskieren willst, mit uns größere Touren zu unternehmen. 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MissArdilla (2. März 2012)

Hey Jörg, wie gesagt, ich werd es versuchen! Aber ich arbeite außerhalb von Stuttgart und bis ich in Degerloch bin brauch ich eben ziemlich lang! Und ohne Auto ist das hier ja auch nicht sooo einfach... die VVS ist jetzt nicht der Oberknaller was die Verbindungen in außerhalb von Stuttgart angeht... 
LG


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. März 2012)

aalso die Übergabe hat geklappt - danke Pete - so dass ich morgen Vormittag nach Stuttgart komme. Meld mich dann mal, wenn absehbar ist, wie`s läuft.

Grüßle Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (6. März 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

fährt morgen jemand mit? Ich bin dabei 

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Night-Mare (6. März 2012)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> ...fährt morgen jemand mit?...



Icke.


----------



## supercollider (6. März 2012)

Wenn der Job nicht dazwischen kommt, ich auch.


----------



## w3rd (6. März 2012)

Hi, bin relativ neu in Lubu. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn Mittwochs in Stgt?


----------



## Dude5882 (6. März 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> Hi, bin relativ neu in Lubu. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn Mittwochs in Stgt?



Siehe erster Post 

Endhaltestelle Zacke in Degerloch (Albplatz), 18:30 Uhr


----------



## supercollider (7. März 2012)

Bin heut raus. Komme hier nicht rechtzeitig weg. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (7. März 2012)

Dafür komm ich ;-).

VG Stefan


----------



## supercollider (7. März 2012)

Chisum schrieb:


> Dafür komm ich ;-)



Das ist natürlich kein vollwertiger Ersatz aber immerhin...


----------



## w3rd (7. März 2012)

ich versuchs! wie hart wird das denn? Zieht ihr protektoren an?
fahrt ihr dann immer mit der bahn wieder hoch oder wie läuft das?

gruß
Manuel


----------



## supercollider (7. März 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> ich versuchs! wie hart wird das denn? Zieht ihr protektoren an?
> fahrt ihr dann immer mit der bahn wieder hoch oder wie läuft das?
> 
> gruß
> Manuel



Wird komplett geradelt. Eine Singletraillastige Tour sozusagen. Manche ziehen Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren an, geht aber auch ohne.


----------



## Night-Mare (7. März 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> ...fahrt ihr dann immer mit der bahn wieder hoch oder...



Die Leute welche das machen sieht man an unserem Treffpunkt auch. Und ab und an bei den Abfahrten. Aber aus deren Sicht fahren wir die wohl eher Cross Country Style...


----------



## w3rd (7. März 2012)

Ok danke jetzt hab ich schon alles dabei 
Bin 32 haltrstelle degerloch. Koennt ihr so lange warten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (7. März 2012)

Blaue jacke


----------



## w3rd (7. März 2012)

Aeh komm ich da heut ueberhaupt mit der bahn hoch? Streik?


----------



## Night-Mare (7. März 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> Aeh komm ich da heut ueberhaupt mit der bahn hoch? Streik?



Nein. Ja.


----------



## MissArdilla (9. März 2012)

Hallo Mittwochsfahrer,

ich war letztes wochenende mit WR biken, war echt cool! Für ne Stadt ist das echt mega hier 
ich wollte auch echt am Mittwoch kommen, aber hab es wegen der Arbeit mal wieder nicht geschafft... 
Fragt ihn mal ob ich qualifiziert bin, vielleicht nehmt ihr mich dann ja auch mal ohne Mittwochsrpüfung für´s Wochenende mit ;-)


----------



## Dude5882 (9. März 2012)

MissArdilla schrieb:


> Hallo Mittwochsfahrer,
> 
> ich war letztes wochenende mit WR biken, war echt cool! Für ne Stadt ist das echt mega hier
> ich wollte auch echt am Mittwoch kommen, aber hab es wegen der Arbeit mal wieder nicht geschafft...
> Fragt ihn mal ob ich qualifiziert bin, vielleicht nehmt ihr mich dann ja auch mal ohne Mittwochsrpüfung für´s Wochenende mit ;-)



hehe, schon erledigt. ;-) Du hast die Qualifikation wohl mit Bravour passiert.


----------



## Night-Mare (9. März 2012)

MissArdilla schrieb:


> Hallo Mittwochsfahrer,
> 
> ich war letztes wochenende mit WR biken, war echt cool! Für ne Stadt ist das echt mega hier
> ich wollte auch echt am Mittwoch kommen, aber hab es wegen der Arbeit mal wieder nicht geschafft...
> Fragt ihn mal ob ich qualifiziert bin, vielleicht nehmt ihr mich dann ja auch mal ohne Mittwochsrpüfung für´s Wochenende mit ;-)



Hmmm, der Henrik als Prüfer...   
Wir wollen morgen einen Ausflug auf die Alb machen. Treff ist 10:22 Uhr, Gleis 2 am HBF, RE nach Tübingen. Es werden auf jeden Fall deutlich über 1000 Hm und genauso viele, technisch anspruchsvolle, Tiefenmeter, die sicher auch nicht zur Entspannung beitragen werden. Gib Bescheid, wenn Du mitkommen willst, dann integrieren wir Dich mit ins Gruppenticket.


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. März 2012)

He Ingmar-woher weisst Du denn das? Oder hat der Flurfunk geplaudert?
Also fahrtechnisch kann ich nur sagen, dass sie das auf jeden Fall packt, konditionell muss sie es selber entscheiden, ist halt schon ein bischen ein Unterschied die Runde, die wir gefahren sind und die Alb. Aber sicher auch ne Frage des Tempos.
Ich würd sie auf jeden Fall überall mitnehmen-schon weil nicht jeder so stylisch auf dem Rad sitzt bzw. fährt.
Meinen Segen hat sie also.
Grüße aus dem winterlichen Süden, weshalb ich dieses WE mal wieder auf dem ski stehe um meinem nic gebührend Respekt zu erweisen


----------



## Dude5882 (12. März 2012)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> He Ingmar-woher weisst Du denn das? Oder hat der Flurfunk geplaudert?
> Also fahrtechnisch kann ich nur sagen, dass sie das auf jeden Fall packt, konditionell muss sie es selber entscheiden, ist halt schon ein bischen ein Unterschied die Runde, die wir gefahren sind und die Alb. Aber sicher auch ne Frage des Tempos.
> Ich würd sie auf jeden Fall überall mitnehmen-schon weil nicht jeder so stylisch auf dem Rad sitzt bzw. fährt.
> Meinen Segen hat sie also.
> Grüße aus dem winterlichen Süden, weshalb ich dieses WE mal wieder auf dem ski stehe um meinem nic gebührend Respekt zu erweisen



jep Flurfunk 

Wer ist denn am Mittwoch dabei? 

Am Samstag wäre ich vorraussichtlich auch für eine Runde auf die Alb zu begeistern.

VG Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (12. März 2012)

Da Finale für mich flachfällt wäre ich Mittwoch dabei. Und Samstag wäre ich eventuell auch da.


----------



## Dude5882 (12. März 2012)

supercollider schrieb:


> Da Finale für mich flachfällt wäre ich Mittwoch dabei. Und Samstag wäre ich eventuell auch da.



Das Finale ausfällt klingt nicht gut, der Rest hingegen schon.  Bis spätestens Mittwoch sollte ich wissen, ob Samstag klappt; ich denke aber, es sollte hinhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meyersen (12. März 2012)

Hey Sandro, hast du eigentlich meine pm erhalten?
Bin eigentlich hochmotiviert, leider kommt jetzt mittwoch der fu...Nachtdienst dazwischen :-(


----------



## supercollider (12. März 2012)

ja hab ich. Sorry da ich mich noch nicht gemeldet habe, bei mir im Büro ist die Hölle los!

gruß
sandro


----------



## Bukk (13. März 2012)

sodele. nu bin ich auch wieder die 10.500km zurück ins Ländle gereist und wäre am Mittwoch dabei sofern ich bis dahin den Jet-Lag abgelegt und die Spikes vom Radl genommen hab.

Wehe da kommt keiner. Bin total eingerostet.


----------



## Night-Mare (13. März 2012)

Ich gebe mein Bestes...


----------



## MissArdilla (13. März 2012)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Hmmm, der Henrik als Prüfer...
> Wir wollen morgen einen Ausflug auf die Alb machen. Treff ist 10:22 Uhr, Gleis 2 am HBF, RE nach Tübingen. Es werden auf jeden Fall deutlich über 1000 Hm und genauso viele, technisch anspruchsvolle, Tiefenmeter, die sicher auch nicht zur Entspannung beitragen werden. Gib Bescheid, wenn Du mitkommen willst, dann integrieren wir Dich mit ins Gruppenticket.



Hey ihr,
das ist supernett dass ich so mal mitdarf ;-)
Aber leider fall ich wohl die nächsten Wochen aus... hab mir am Wochenende beim tourengehen irgendwie die Hand angeknackst... 

Ich meld mich wenn die Hand wieder ok ist... hoffentlich bald!

LG


----------



## MissArdilla (13. März 2012)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> He Ingmar-woher weisst Du denn das? Oder hat der Flurfunk geplaudert?
> Also fahrtechnisch kann ich nur sagen, dass sie das auf jeden Fall packt, konditionell muss sie es selber entscheiden, ist halt schon ein bischen ein Unterschied die Runde, die wir gefahren sind und die Alb. Aber sicher auch ne Frage des Tempos.
> Ich würd sie auf jeden Fall überall mitnehmen-schon weil nicht jeder so stylisch auf dem Rad sitzt bzw. fährt.
> Meinen Segen hat sie also.
> Grüße aus dem winterlichen Süden, weshalb ich dieses WE mal wieder auf dem ski stehe um meinem nic gebührend Respekt zu erweisen



Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Dude5882 (13. März 2012)

Bukk schrieb:


> sodele. nu bin ich auch wieder die 10.500km zurück ins Ländle gereist und wäre am Mittwoch dabei sofern ich bis dahin den Jet-Lag abgelegt und die Spikes vom Radl genommen hab.
> 
> Wehe da kommt keiner. Bin total eingerostet.



Isch komme


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. März 2012)

Liebe Tabea, dann hoffe ich, dass die Hand nicht wirklich angebrochen ist-auf jeden Fall musst sie gut ausheilen lassen, denn biken belastet sie ja auch.
Ja ja das skifahren oder bei Dir mehr das boarden geht manchmal ganz schön auf die Knochen oder eben Muskulatur. Bin grad durch etwas Kreuzweh auch ein bischen lahmgelegt. Übrigens Blumen - überreiche ich netten Damen zwar gern mal, aber so viel gefahren ist beileibe noch nicht jeder zum Einstieg. Also meinen Respekt und Empfehlung hast Du auf jeden Fall und zwar völlig ohne Mädchenbonus, den Du echt nicht brauchst.

Dann wünsch ich mal gute Genesung-die Bikesaison geht ja nun wohl langsam so richtig los, wenn man das Wetter so betrachtet.

Grüße aus dem Süden vom wr


----------



## supercollider (14. März 2012)

Muss leider canceln heut. Ein Alter Freund von außerhalb ist kurzfristig zu Besuch in der Stadt und damit kollidiert dies mit dem Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (14. März 2012)

supercollider schrieb:


> Muss leider canceln heut. Ein Alter Freund von außerhalb ist kurzfristig zu Besuch in der Stadt und damit kollidiert dies mit dem Biken.



ok... wie sieht's denn bei Dir am Samstag mit Alb aus?


----------



## PJM (14. März 2012)

Ich bin heute auch dabei!


----------



## Night-Mare (14. März 2012)

ich auch


----------



## MissArdilla (15. März 2012)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Liebe Tabea, dann hoffe ich, dass die Hand nicht wirklich angebrochen ist-auf jeden Fall musst sie gut ausheilen lassen, denn biken belastet sie ja auch.
> Ja ja das skifahren oder bei Dir mehr das boarden geht manchmal ganz schön auf die Knochen oder eben Muskulatur. Bin grad durch etwas Kreuzweh auch ein bischen lahmgelegt. Übrigens Blumen - überreiche ich netten Damen zwar gern mal, aber so viel gefahren ist beileibe noch nicht jeder zum Einstieg. Also meinen Respekt und Empfehlung hast Du auf jeden Fall und zwar völlig ohne Mädchenbonus, den Du echt nicht brauchst.
> 
> Dann wünsch ich mal gute Genesung-die Bikesaison geht ja nun wohl langsam so richtig los, wenn man das Wetter so betrachtet.
> ...



Dankeschön! Ich glaub es ist "nur" das Band... das blöde ist ja, dass ich nicht mal irgendwo reingekachelt bin, sondern im Aufstieg bei einer Spitzkehre weggerutscht und auf die Hand gefallen... supertoll...


Naja, Blödsinn passiert halt... dann mal bis bald irgendwann!


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. März 2012)

Liebe Tabea, dann halt ich mal den Daumen, dass es "nur" das Band ist. Aber auch das braucht seine Ruhe und Genesung. Wo seits ihr denn hoch, auf welchen Buckel (verzeih meine "despektierliche" Ausdrucksweise, sagt man hier halt so)?

Grüße aus dem Süden


----------



## donmaxwell (20. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

als alter Rennradler starte ich nun auch erstmals mit dem MTB in die Saison - meine Ortkenntnis beschränkt sich also fast ausschließlich auf Landstraßen in und um Stuttgart  Gern würde ich auch von alten Experten eine kleine Einführung in Feld-Wald- und Wiesenkunde bekommen. Seid Ihr morgen 18:30 wieder in Degerloch an der Zacke am Start? Könnte ich mich anschließen?
Grüße
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (20. März 2012)

Also ich wäre morgen am Start und du kannst dich gerne Anschließen.
Sonst noch wer dabei?

gruß
sandro


----------



## Night-Mare (20. März 2012)

Ich. Solange wir uns nicht nur auf Feld-, Wald- und WiesenWEGE beschränken.


----------



## donmaxwell (21. März 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,

es ist eigenltich nicht meine Art, zu- und gleich wieder abzusagen, aber ich muss mich doch wieder ausklinken für heute abend. Kränkele die letzten Tage die ganze zeit schon, nach Ausfahrt gestern ist es schlechter geworden. Habe das Rad heute dabei und war auch fest entschlossen, aber jetzt krächze ich schon - - - noch ne Tour heute würde mir wohl den Rest geben. Ich hoffe bis nächste Woche bin ich wieder startklar!

Sorry nochmal und gute Fahrt heute abend.
Max


----------



## Anne13 (21. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Heute schaffe ich es leider zeitlich nicht mehr, aber ich würde mich gerne nächsten Mittwoch Euch anschliessen, sofern ich darf. Ich hoffe mal, daß ich mithalten kann... Wie sehen denn Eure Runden für gewöhnlich aus? Fullfacehelm und Protektoren oder ohne? Und wie lange dauern denn Eure Runden, nur damit ich schon vorab weiß, auf was ich mich einstellen kann,bzw ob ich überhaupt komme . Hmm ,würde mich ja echt freuen, wenns klappt. Liebe Grüße aus dem Westen

Anne


----------



## Bukk (21. März 2012)

Bin heute höchstwahrscheinlich auch dabei. Aber da immer noch nicht so recht fit, steig ich unter Umständen wieder früher aus - shame on me 

Joa Anne13 also einen Full Face würd ich nicht empfehlen. Da wir nicht shutteln, schwitzt du da drin bis das Teil vollgelaufen ist  Knieprotektoren habe ich zum Beispiel an. Andere nicht.

Gefahren wird zwischen 2 und 4h und 20-50km .. wobei die Höchstwerte dann doch nicht regelmäßig vorkommen ^^. Mitfahren kann jeder und allein ohne Plan im Wald wird auch niemand zurückgelassen 

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Anne13 (21. März 2012)

Hey! 
Das hört sich super an. Ok, dann werd ich versuchen mir nächsten Mittwoch nichts vorzunehmen  Viel Spaß heute Abend.
LG


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. März 2012)

sag mal-hat sich so viel geändert seit ich nicht mehr so mitfahre. In den Jahren davor hat nie jemand irgendwas an Protektoren getragen. Brauchts ja auf Touren auch eher nicht, es sei denn man nimmt die ganz krassen Sprünge und Drops mit, aber grad sind die meisten eh abgerissen oder?
Gruß Henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (21. März 2012)

Wir sind halt deutlich schneller unterwegs, seit Du nicht mehr dabei bist...


----------



## Dude5882 (22. März 2012)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Wir sind halt deutlich schneller unterwegs, seit Du nicht mehr dabei bist...





Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei  Fährt von Euch jemand am kommenden Samstag?


----------



## supercollider (22. März 2012)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Wir sind halt deutlich schneller unterwegs, seit Du nicht mehr dabei bist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (22. März 2012)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei  Fährt von Euch jemand am kommenden Samstag?



Theoretisch ja. Muss aber noch morgen abwarten wie meine Wochenendplanung verläuft. Können wir ja per Mail abstimmen.


----------



## Bukk (22. März 2012)

ich hab halt ein hohes Sicherheitsbedürfnis. Da geben mir meine Knieschoner die nötige Sicherheit die ich so dringen brauch


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. März 2012)

@Jörg, das mag wohl sein - und man kann ja auch fast jede Strecke schwer machen über die Geschwindigkeit. Aber in meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter muss man`s halt ein bisle ruhiger und sicherer angehen lassen.

Gruß aus dem Süden - und guter Hoffnung, dass es dieses WE endlich mal richtig losgehen kann in die Saison


----------



## meyersen (26. März 2012)

Moin Moin miteinander. Da ich mittwoch wiedermal verhindert bin, ist ja auch nichts neues, wollt ich mal nachfragen, ob noch jmd. Lust hat am Samstag mit nach Calw zukommen?
Sandro hast du noch den Track vom letzten Jahr?
gruss tobi


----------



## Dude5882 (27. März 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

wer ist denn morgen bei dem super Wetter mit dabei?

VG Ingmar


----------



## supercollider (27. März 2012)

Ich bin dabei.

@tobi track kommt per mail.

sandro


----------



## Anne13 (27. März 2012)

Ich auch. LG


----------



## Bukk (27. März 2012)

jep. bin dabei!


----------



## Night-Mare (27. März 2012)

Bei dem Wetter sollten wir den RBT vorverlegen... Komme auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_stef (27. März 2012)

HI,
ich bin auf das Forum mehr oder weniger durch Zufall gestoßen und hätte Interesse mal mit euch mitzufahren. Ich wohne noch nicht so arg lange in Stuttgart.
Was für Strecken fahrt ihr denn immer? Eher Strecke und Kondition oder eher technisch Sachen wie Trails? 

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (27. März 2012)

Mr_stef schrieb:


> HI,
> ...
> Was für Strecken fahrt ihr denn immer? Eher Strecke und Kondition oder eher technisch Sachen wie Trails?...



Definitiv letzteres, wobei ersteres absolut von Vorteil ist!


----------



## Mr_stef (27. März 2012)

Okay, vielleicht kann ich es nächsten Mittwoch einrichten. Würde auf jeden Fall mal vorbei kommen. Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Wollte eher am Donnerstag fahren...kann da jemand?


----------



## Chisum (28. März 2012)

Bin heute auch dabei.

CU Stefan


----------



## supercollider (28. März 2012)

Bin heute doch raus.
sandro


----------



## Trailjunkie (28. März 2012)

Aber dafür bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweikaesehoch (28. März 2012)

Werde heute auch wieder versuchen, dran zu bleiben! -> Jetzt neu, mit echtem Helmlicht!


----------



## w3rd (29. März 2012)

Heute is zwar Donnerstag... aber fährt heute auch jemand?


----------



## Anne13 (29. März 2012)

Jungs!
Es war phänomenal! Vielen Dank nochmals fürs Mitnehmen. Und falls ich mich bei einigen nicht verabschiedet habe. Man sieht sich bestimmt mal wieder und dann auch mit Licht 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bukk (29. März 2012)

Na bei der Bewertung gibt's aber keine Ausrede mehr für ein 'Nie-wieder-auftauchen'. Deshalb hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## Bukk (31. März 2012)

hat zufällig einer von euch ein entlüftungskit für die avid? öl kaufen ist jetzt weiger das problem aber 36 euro für 2 plastespritzen ist schon ne ansage..


----------



## Ensi (1. April 2012)

Jo hab ich, bin aber leider erst nach Ostern wieder in Stuttgart :-/


----------



## Trailjunkie (1. April 2012)

Meinereiner ebenfalls, sofern das Set von 'ner Juicy 7 auch bei Deinem Schleifanker passt. Und ich bin auch noch bis Ostern im Ländle. Bin allerdings in meinem hohen Alter schon ein wenig tatterig und fühle mich daher außer Stande es Dir vorbei zu bringen. Müsstest Dich also schon zu mir bemühen .

Gruß Pete


----------



## Night-Mare (2. April 2012)

Bukk schrieb:


> hat zufällig einer von euch ein entlüftungskit für die avid? öl kaufen ist jetzt weiger das problem aber 36 euro für 2 plastespritzen ist schon ne ansage..



Ich habe mir für paarundzwanzig das Universalkit von Alligator gekauft. Habe es leider nicht hier, aber die Ausgabe lohnt sich, da, wie gesagt: Universal.

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dude5882 (3. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schauts morgen bei Euch aus? Kommt jemand mit? Das Wetter soll zwar nicht so wie die letzten Wochen werden, aber zumindest halbwegs trocken bleibt's wohl.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Bukk (3. April 2012)

ahh vielen Dank für die Angebote. Werd jetzt doch mal schauen mir so ein Set zuzulegen. Hilft ja doch nix. Das DOT Zeugs hol ich mir dann eben gleich im Kanister von der nächsten Auto-Werkstatt.

Morgen Radeln mal schauen..weis ich erst kurzfristig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (3. April 2012)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie schauts morgen bei Euch aus? Kommt jemand mit? Das Wetter soll zwar nicht so wie die letzten Wochen werden, aber zumindest halbwegs trocken bleibt's wohl.
> 
> ...



Ich habe das Rad jedenfalls dabei, für den Fall dass sich noch jemand dazu entschließen sollte eine (kürzere) Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Chisum (4. April 2012)

Das ist "el toro". Ich mag ihn sehr gerne.

Hoffentlich nimmt er mich nicht auf die Hörner!








Nehme ihn heute abend mal mit.

VG Stefan


----------



## Trailjunkie (4. April 2012)

Ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Es sei den, Du versuchst ihn in diesem Outfit hier zu besteigen. 







Wofür Du dann mit Sicherheit bei der Style Police auch noch ein paar extra Punkte einheimsen würdest .

Ach übrigens, dezentes Gäbelchen.


----------



## Night-Mare (4. April 2012)

Dezent... Das fiel mir jetzt nicht direkt ein. Die Optik des SC mag ich mittlerweile mehr. Sorry. Aber das ist eh' Geschmackssache. Die interessantere Frage wird sein, wie sich 180 mm Alu gegen 29 Zoll Stahl behaupten. 

Edit:

Ich hatte Stefan schon darauf gesehen. W.F.O., wobei ich denke immer W.T.F... 140 mm, 29 Zoll. Hammer.







Wenn es so weiter Bindfäden regnet, spar ich mir den Ausritt. Mein "Schöner" ist gerade geputzt worden. Ich schau stündlich auf das Regenradar.

Bis später, vielleicht.


----------



## Trailjunkie (4. April 2012)

War ein klitzekleines bisschen ironisch gemeint.


----------



## meyersen (4. April 2012)

wäre dabei und bring jmd. mit, hofftl. kommen denn auch welche


----------



## Chisum (4. April 2012)

Also Jörg, das W.T.F. ist schon schauderhaft und dann auch noch 29-Räder!! No way, da trage ich lieber an den Schlüsselstellen .

Meine Regenhose ist noch eingesaut vom letzten Mal, für das Bike wird es höchste Zeit. Ich will heute gerne los. 

VG Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (4. April 2012)

meyersen schrieb:


> wäre dabei und bring jmd. mit, hofftl. kommen denn auch welche



Da ich eine längere Anfahrts- und Heimfahrstrecke habe, verzichte ich bei dem Regen auf eine Tour. Viel Spaß den Nichtwarmduschern 

VG Ingmar


----------



## Night-Mare (4. April 2012)

Sch... auf die Prognose. Ich komme auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (4. April 2012)

Chisum schrieb:


> Also Jörg, das W.T.F. ist schon schauderhaft und dann auch noch 29-Räder!! No way, da trage ich lieber an den Schlüsselstellen .VG Stefan



Und wenn 29 Zoll LT (Longtravel) so aussehen?






Vielleicht komme ich ja demnächst mit einem SC.


----------



## Chisum (5. April 2012)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Vielleicht komme ich ja demnächst mit einem SC.


 
Das ist eine sehr gute Idee. 

VG Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. April 2012)

so so ists also doch ein LV geworden. Hast denn schon Unterschiede bemerkt zwischen auf dem Wind zu gleiten oder einen Stier zu reiten?


----------



## AlexR (7. April 2012)

Hallo Leute.

Ich ziehe bald nach Stuttgart. Wie ist die Gegend für ein MTB erschlossen? Ich will keine Strecken Beschreibungen eine Einschätzung der Lage reicht .

Ich fahre am liebsten relative langsame dafür technische Trails bis S2/S3. Gibt es da passende Strecken oder wo muss man dafür hinfahren ? Wo liegen sie grob: Nord/Süd/West/Ost?. Wie streng wird die 2m-Regel um Stuttgart gehandhabt?

Ich kenne die Gegend leider gar nicht .


----------



## Robby2107 (7. April 2012)

Chisum schrieb:


> Das ist "el toro". Ich mag ihn sehr gerne.
> 
> Hoffentlich nimmt er mich nicht auf die Hörner!
> 
> ...



Blöde Frage:

Warum hast denn die Bionicon-Kettenführung dran, wenn doch das 301er (wie fast alle Liteville) die Befestigung für die Syntace Kettenführung haben. Beneide Dich dafür doch etwas 

grüße
Robby


----------



## morei (7. April 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Ich ziehe bald nach Stuttgart. Wie ist die Gegend für ein MTB erschlossen? Ich will keine Strecken Beschreibungen eine Einschätzung der Lage reicht .
> 
> ...



Hier gibts genug, keine Sorge. Schliesse dich am besten mal einer Gruppe an. 
Ansonsten bist du zwischen Funk- und Fernsehturm (Frauenkopf) recht gut bedient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-kiwi (8. April 2012)

Hallo,

(Vorsicht - mein Deutsch ist schlecht). Ich komme aus Neuseeland, und ich bin neu in Stuttgart. Ich suche fur eine wochenende XC MTB gruppe. Gibt es heir in Stuttgart?


----------



## Chisum (8. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Warum hast denn die Bionicon-Kettenführung dran


 
Syntace KF ist im Moment nicht lieferbar, kommt aber bald. Funktion ist bei der C-Guide (trotz weißer Kabelbinder ) aber top.

@Henrik: Fährt richtig gut. 

VG Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. April 2012)

na dann hoff ich, dass die Original bald kommt-dachte schon, wie sieht die Halterung aus-irgendwie net so schön wie letztes Jahr.
Frohe Ostern von den weissen Trails


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. April 2012)

Chisum schrieb:


> Syntace KF ist im Moment nicht lieferbar, kommt aber bald. Funktion ist bei der C-Guide* (trotz weißer Kabelbinder )* aber top.
> 
> @Henrik: Fährt richtig gut.
> 
> VG Stefan



Soll es angeblich auch in schwarz geben


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. April 2012)

@rudi`s Sohn:  das ist jetzt aber ein Gerücht oder?


----------



## Night-Mare (10. April 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Soll es angeblich auch in schwarz geben



Ja, nee, das is jetz aber nich sooo leicht. Kabelbinder sind doch aus Nylon. Naturfarbe is weiß. Somit hast nur Probleme mit farbigen KB. (Abkürzung für Kabelbinder - d. Red.):
1. Musst den KB einfärben. Das macht aber oft auch der Hersteller.
2. Aaaber: Durch die Einfärbung bringst ja Verunreinigung ins Material. Änderst somit die Werkstoffkennwerte. Festigkeit, E-Modul und so. Womit nicht mehr ganz sicher is, das der KB den erhöhten Belastungen bei Stefans Fahrweise standhält. Muss man ggfs. mit dem KB-Hersteller klären... Würd ich empfehlen.

Mal wieder was Schlaues hier geschrieben... 

Jörg.


----------



## Bukk (10. April 2012)

KB hat 41 Bedeutungen als Abkürzung:
http://abkuerzungen.woxikon.de/abkuerzung/kb.php

Kabelbinder ist nicht dabei 

Mich wundert ja eigentlich nur das ihr euch über die Bionicon auf dem Bild aufregt und nicht über das dreckige und zur Kamera hin versetzte Hinterrad  ein totaaaaales Stil No-Go 


Aber Bla Bla bei Seite: Morgen soll es tagsüber regnen aber abends nicht. Heist: Ich würde gerne eine Runde drehen. Wäre jemand dabei?


Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Chisum (10. April 2012)

Bukk schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne eine Runde drehen. Wäre jemand dabei?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Carsten


 

Falls ich es schaffe, bis morgen noch die KB mit biologisch abbaubarem Filzstift zu übermalen, bin ich auch dabei. Den Vorderreifen habe ich zwischenzeitlich schon syncron eingesaut.

VG Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (11. April 2012)

Wenn es so bleibt komme ich auch. Den physischen und psychischen Umgang mit kurzen Schauereinlagen habe ich schon am Wochenende proben können. Muss vorher nur noch den 42. Beitrag für KB bei Woxikon ergänzen...

Jörg.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (11. April 2012)

ich würde dann auch nochmal meine Rocket Rons überfordern heute abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (13. April 2012)

Chisum schrieb:


> Falls ich es schaffe, bis morgen noch die KB mit biologisch abbaubarem Filzstift zu übermalen, bin ich auch dabei.



Hier eine kleine Auswahl an biologisch abbaubaren Stiften 

http://www.maastrek-werbeartikel.de/werbegeschenke/469/biologisch-abbaubare-stifte/1


----------



## Derschlankesimo (14. April 2012)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/73250410/Sprung 1 Carsten.mp4
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/73250410/Sprung 2 Carsten.mp4
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/73250410/Sprung Schanze 2 Carsten.mp4
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/73250410/Sprung 1 Jörg.mp4
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/73250410/Sprung 2 Jörg.mp4
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/73250410/Sprung 3 Jörg.mp4
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/73250410/Sprungroller Jörg.mp4
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/73250410/Sprung Schanze 2 Stefan.mp4
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/73250410/Sprung Stefan.mp4
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/73250410/Start Schanze 1.jpg


----------



## Dude5882 (17. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wer ist morgen mit dabei? Durchschiffen soll es morgen ja nicht...

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Bukk (17. April 2012)

http://www.metropolticket.de/die-metropolregion/

wens interessiert um günstig mit Bahn nach Bad Wildbad zu kommen


----------



## Bukk (17. April 2012)

http://kessel.tv/downhillstrecke-degerloch/

kleines Interview seitens Kessel.tv bezüglich der kommenden Downhill STrecke Degerloch


Und ja ich wäre morgen dabei


----------



## Derschlankesimo (18. April 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Night-Mare (18. April 2012)

ich auch...


----------



## Jack the Ripper (18. April 2012)

Moin zusammen, ich würde heute gern auch die "Aufnahmeprüfung" der Mittwochsbiker machen 

Steht das heut 1830h Enthaltestelle Zacke? Licht braucht man nicht mehr?!

Erkennungsmerkmal: Dreckige Jeans, rot/schwarze Jacke, blackforest green metallic Canyon Nerve AM


----------



## Dude5882 (18. April 2012)

Jack the Ripper schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich würde heute gern auch die "Aufnahmeprüfung" der Mittwochsbiker machen
> 
> Steht das heut 1830h Enthaltestelle Zacke? Licht braucht man nicht mehr?!
> 
> Erkennungsmerkmal: Dreckige Jeans, rot/schwarze Jacke, blackforest green metallic Canyon Nerve AM



Gerne. 18:30 Uhr Zacke passt.

Wegen Licht: kommt darauf an, wie lange Du mitfahren willst. Um ca. 19:30 -19:45 Uhr wird's im Wald dunkel, da ist Licht unbedingt empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (18. April 2012)

licht brauch man zwischen 20:30 & 22:00 außer du verläßt die Tour um 20:00


----------



## curtis911 (23. April 2012)

männer,

euch ist irgendwie das thema entglitten... gibts in stuttart nun nen regelmässigen bike-treff?;-)


----------



## Dude5882 (23. April 2012)

curtis911 schrieb:


> männer,
> 
> euch ist irgendwie das thema entglitten... gibts in stuttart nun nen regelmässigen bike-treff?;-)



Ja, mindestens unseren "gemütlicheren" (mittwochs, 18:30 Uhr, Endhaltestelle Zacke am Albplatz)

Dienstags gibts noch einen in Vaihingen, in Böblingen ist wohl auch noch einer (beide eher auf Tempo).

Apropos: Wer ist außer mir am kommenden Mittwoch bei 12-16°C dabei?

VG Ingmar


----------



## Derschlankesimo (23. April 2012)

hier


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. April 2012)

Ich auch! Bin zum ersten mal dabei . Bis morgen!


----------



## supercollider (24. April 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curtis911 (24. April 2012)

hi,

also morgen kann ich auf keinen fall (fussball geht da mal vor...;-) ) aber haltet mich/uns mal auf dem laufenden... kommt zwar aus dem Heilbronner raum, würde aber 
gerne mal hauptstadtbiken und auch ne fahrt dorthin auf mich nehmen....


----------



## Derschlankesimo (24. April 2012)

achja wegen Fußi würde ich dann auch nur bis 20:00 mitfahren.


----------



## Night-Mare (25. April 2012)

20.00 Uhr ist bei mir heute noch lange nicht Schluss... 
Fußwas? Das Dings wo Dortmund immer gewinnt?


----------



## default (25. April 2012)

Ich will auch mal mit! Heute wird es leider nichts.
Welches "Niveau" fahrt ihr denn so, sprich: wie anspruchsvoll? Up wie down? 
Bin gaaaaanz schlecht trainiert zZ...


----------



## Chisum (25. April 2012)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Fußwas? Das Dings wo Dortmund immer gewinnt?


 
Nein, ne andere Liga, in der Dortmund noch nicht ist. 
Hat für mich heute ausnahmsweise mal Priorität.

VG Stefan


----------



## default (25. April 2012)

Fährt von Euch am Samstag evtl jemand (nix ganz soooo großes)???
Falls ja, bitte kurze Info! Thx! 

Heike


----------



## supercollider (25. April 2012)

default schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal mit! Heute wird es leider nichts.
> Welches "Niveau" fahrt ihr denn so, sprich: wie anspruchsvoll? Up wie down?
> Bin gaaaaanz schlecht trainiert zZ...



Fahrzeit schwankt, ist aber in der Regel 3-4 Stunden. Muss alles nicht im Höchsttempo gehen.
Schwerpunkt liegt auf den Trails und da dann im Prinzip alles was die Umgebung so bietet. Aber da gilt dann sowieso: wem etwas zu schwierig ist, der steigt halt kurz ab.

Ich würde sagen, einfach mal mitfahren. Wird schon klappen wenn du halbwegs regelmäßig mit dem Rad unterwegs warst/bist.

gruß
sandro


----------



## Night-Mare (25. April 2012)

Chisum schrieb:


> Nein, ne andere Liga, in der Dortmund noch nicht ist.



Bayern ist schon abgestiegen?


----------



## supercollider (25. April 2012)

night-mare schrieb:


> bayern ist schon abgestiegen?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (25. April 2012)

Schee wars! Nach Döner, Cola und Dusche bin ich reif für die Heia. Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (30. April 2012)

jemand lust morgen um 11 uhr 30 eine tour mitzufahren?


----------



## murmel2 (1. Mai 2012)

Hi alle zusammen!

Bin neu im Stgter Raum und auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten den ich mich mal anschliessen koennte. Ist vll jetzt ein bisschen kurzfristig, aber vll faehrt heute Nachmittag noch jmd ne tour?
Ansonsten, fahrt ihr morgen wieder?

Viele Gruesse!


----------



## Dude5882 (2. Mai 2012)

Gute Frage.. ich bin heute dabei. Wer noch?


----------



## default (2. Mai 2012)

Bin zu 50% dabei, je nachdem wie ich heut ausm Büro komme.....Würd mich dann aber früher ausklinken, da ich noch immer kein Licht hab 

@Dude: Grüße von ner Ex-Ebersbacherin


----------



## Bukk (2. Mai 2012)

da ich leider nicht so richtig gesund bin - bin ich heut wieder raus


----------



## iDT (2. Mai 2012)

Dämpfer ist dicht, vermurkste Distanzbuchsen sind getauscht, ich bin im Forum registriert.
Nachdem ich dieses Jahr schon zwei mal unangemeldet dabei war, komm ich heut mal mit Ansage.

Bis gleich...


----------



## murmel2 (2. Mai 2012)

Ich schliesse mich ein anderes mal an. Wuensch euch viel Spass


----------



## Nightfly.666 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte gestern nen Termin in Freiburg und war erst um 20h zu Hause . Hoffe ich kann nächstes Mal wieder!


----------



## Dude5882 (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, es grenz an Frevelei, aber: 

da die Wetterprognose für Donnerstag deutlich besser ist als für morgen, schlage ich vor anstatt gar nicht ausnahmsweise am Donnerstag biken zu gehen. Kann sich das noch jemand von Euch vorstellen?

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (8. Mai 2012)

ich wär für beides.


----------



## Bukk (8. Mai 2012)

da ich wieder fit bin: Mittwoch/Donnerstag geht beides. Wenn zwei mal gutes Wetter ist bin ich beides mal dabei. Wenns morgen wasserfallartig kübelt nur am Donnerstag.


Grüße


----------



## camper69 (9. Mai 2012)

bin Donnerstag dabei...


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Mai 2012)

camper69 schrieb:


> bin Donnerstag dabei...



Super, ich auch


----------



## Anne13 (9. Mai 2012)

So Radl ist bestellt, Licht hab ich jetzt endlich auch  Und endlich auch wieder Mittwochs Zeit. Geht einer von Euch heute Abend denn dann überhaupt radeln,oder seid ihr alle morgen unterwegs?
Liebs Grüßel
Annette


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Mai 2012)

Fühle mich heute etwas angeschlagen und das Wetter soll morgen auch etwas besser sein... -> Bike morgen. Bin aber noch am Grübeln, ob ich mich nicht morgen nachmittag sogar in den Zug setze und auf die Alb fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailjunkie (9. Mai 2012)

Könnte ich mir ebenfalls gut vorstellen. War beim letzten mal schon genial. Würde Deinem Lockruf folgen, sofern Du keinen Frühstart in Betracht ziehst.

Noch wer dabei? Es lohnt sich !


Greetz
Pete


----------



## camper69 (9. Mai 2012)

nahh....wenn es sich lohnt...dann bin ich morgen unbedingt dabei ;-)

denke, könnte mich ab 15 Uhr dafür freimachen


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Mai 2012)

Wie wo wann und wie lange wäre das denn?


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Mai 2012)

Wie: Mit Rad und Radler in den Sonnenuntergang.
Wo: Auf der Alb.
Wann: Abfahrt 16:22 Gleis 2 nach Metzingen oder 17:02 nach Geislingen.
Wie lange: Open End. Vor zwölf bist sicher nicht in der Heia.



Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Bukk (9. Mai 2012)

guad. heut wirds dann wohl nix.
auf die alb morgen schaff ich zeittechnisch mit der arbeit nicht. evtl fährt ja jemand in der gegend ^^


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Mai 2012)

Bukk schrieb:


> guad. heut wirds dann wohl nix.
> auf die alb morgen schaff ich zeittechnisch mit der arbeit nicht. evtl fährt ja jemand in der gegend ^^



ich denke ich fahre dann in der Gegend eine Runde. Will am Samstag wahrscheinlich noch eine Runde auf die Alb.


----------



## Chisum (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, schaffe es morgen auch nur auf eine Runde hier. Morgen 18:30, Ende Zacke, oder?

VG Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Mai 2012)

Chisum schrieb:


> Ja, schaffe es morgen auch nur auf eine Runde hier. Morgen 18:30, Ende Zacke, oder?
> 
> VG Stefan



jap


----------



## Derschlankesimo (9. Mai 2012)

also ich bin um 18:30 an der Zacke heute. mal sehen wer noch. Gruß Simon


----------



## trucker (9. Mai 2012)

Schade das heute nix geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (9. Mai 2012)

geht doch was!


----------



## trucker (9. Mai 2012)

Beim 2ten Leseversuch habe ich es auch gelesen- gelobe Besserung! Auch in Bezug meiner Anwesenheit

See You


----------



## Chisum (15. Mai 2012)

Wer will morgen trotz bevorstehendem Feiertag und angekündigten 0 Grad Fühltemperatur zur regulären RBT-Runde? Hätte schon Lust.

VG Stefan


----------



## supercollider (15. Mai 2012)

Chisum schrieb:


> Wer will morgen trotz bevorstehendem Feiertag und angekündigten 0 Grad Fühltemperatur zur regulären RBT-Runde? Hätte schon Lust.



Lust schon. Zeit leider nein.

gruß
sandro


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ebenfalls keine Zeit, da ich morgen nach Dresden fahre und noch packen muss.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Derschlankesimo (16. Mai 2012)

bin heute auf nem Konzert


----------



## iDT (16. Mai 2012)

bin auf einer Geburtstagsfeier...


----------



## Bukk (16. Mai 2012)

ja stefan wie siehts aus? kleinere runde fahren trotz regenschauer und kühlem wetter ? .. 

wirds wieder schwierig sich für die richtigen klamotten zu entscheiden


----------



## Chisum (16. Mai 2012)

Endlich mal ein konstruktiver Beitrag. Bin am Start, ein paar anonyme hatten auch zugesagt.

VG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (16. Mai 2012)

also dann bis nachher


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo! Wollte mich mal wieder melden. Ich habe Euch nicht vergessen, seit ich mal mitgefahren bin . Jedoch hatte ich jeden Mittwoch seither einen Termin ausserorts und kam zu spät zurück! Zudem habe ich mich letzten Sonntag im Bikepark an beiden Füßen verletzt. Wird aber wieder. Ne Radtour mit meiner Freundin kann ich heute machen. Ich hoffe ich kann mal wieder dabei sein! Grüße Daniel


----------



## trucker (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

nun liegt auch fast der 21. Mai des Jahres 2012 hinter uns doch in weiterer Vergangenheit liegt die europäische Meisterschaft im Bikepolo. Austragungsort war 2011 Spanien - Barcelona. Wenn ich nicht selbst dortgewesen wäre und die bebende Stimmung erlebt hätte, würde ich nicht diese Impressionen mit euch teilen wollen: 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25964610"]EHBPC 2011 | European Hardcourt Bikepolo Championship on Vimeo[/ame]

Viele leben mit und für ihr Bike und den Sport, die Herausforderung und den Fun!
P.S. Mein Bruder (er trat für Österreich an) ist bei 1:55 zu sehen als hinterster mit orangfarbenem Helm


Somit verbringt die restlichen Tage gut bis zum kommenden RBT...

Gruß Theo


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Mai 2012)

Bikepolo... aha.  Beeindruckender Auftritt Deines Bruders... Freue mich schon auf die Story. Am Mittwoch?


----------



## Dude5882 (22. Mai 2012)

Jep, bin am Mittwoch ebenfalls dabei.


----------



## Bukk (22. Mai 2012)

bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (22. Mai 2012)

so, dann werde ich heute abend mal meine 7 Sachen packen und morgen dabei sein!


----------



## default (22. Mai 2012)

Ich werd morgen wohl auch das 1. x dabei sein 

Fährt jem. ab dem Marienplatz hoch? Dann könnte man sich ja schon unten treffen.... 

LG


----------



## Chisum (23. Mai 2012)

Komme auch.
CU Stefan


----------



## trucker (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo Freunde des Bikerhochgenusses,

ein Schmaus war die Samstagstour allemal und dazu gibt es jetzt visuelle Untermalung (im Anhang). Hab jeweils natürlich die Vorteilhaftesten Bilder ausgewählt 

Viele Grüße
Theo


----------



## Trailjunkie (29. Mai 2012)

Ja war wieder mal fein und vor allem so abwechslungsreich. 
U.a. gab es die Disziplinen Bike-Weitwurf, -Stemmen und Treppen hochhüpfen  zu bewundern. Gerne bald wieder Männer. 

Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich Dieter auch noch mal für seine wertvollen Tipps danken.

Theo lass doch mal die Originalbilder rüberwachsen. Ich würde da gerne noch was rauskitzeln


----------



## Bukk (30. Mai 2012)

wie siehts denn heute aus? da es warm genug ist wäre ich trotz leichtem regen dabei.


----------



## Chisum (30. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei. CU


----------



## Night-Mare (30. Mai 2012)

Komme auch...


----------



## camper69 (30. Mai 2012)

schaffe es heute leider nicht....


----------



## default (30. Mai 2012)

Habs heut auch nicht geschafft... Nicht dass ihr denkt ich kneif - würd ich nämlich NIE machen, wo´s letzte Woche doch so schön mit Euch war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (30. Mai 2012)

default schrieb:


> Habs heut auch nicht geschafft... Nicht dass ihr denkt ich kneif - würd ich nämlich NIE machen, wo´s letzte Woche doch so schön mit Euch war!



Dabei war es heute so was von f***trocken...


----------



## Bukk (31. Mai 2012)

so. schaltauge ersetzt. endlich mal was was einfach geht 

achja und hier der stefan:

http://www.pixelpampe.de/temp/stefan.mp4


----------



## weisser_rausch (1. Juni 2012)

sagt mal Jungs (bevor ich in Urlaub fahr, frag ich mal), ist das beim Dachswald?


----------



## Night-Mare (3. Juni 2012)

Neee. 

Komm mal wieder heim, hier tut sich was. 

Gruß,
Jörg.

(sorry, aber im Forum "illegale" Strecken beschreiben wäre unfair gegenüber den Erbauern...)


----------



## Dude5882 (5. Juni 2012)

Halo zusammen,

aufgrund besserer Kontrolle möchte ich mir an meinen Bock einen breiteren Lenker (740 - 760 mm) montieren. Hat da jemand einen mit mittlerem Rise (ca. 25 mm) über oder kann eine preisleistungstechnisch gute Empfehlung abgeben?

Morgen soll es wettertechnisch ja recht feucht werden, da bin ich wahrscheinlich raus.

VG Ingmar


----------



## trucker (5. Juni 2012)

Hi Ingmar,

zwecks Lenker: vielleicht gefällt dir der Whammy von Salsa. Hat zwar nur 20mm Rise aber 78 mm breite (kürzbar)..

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...rs/Salsa-Whammy-Riser-Lenker-2011::25738.html

Gruß Theo


----------



## Bukk (5. Juni 2012)

also Ingmar das Wetter ist für morgen besser und wärmer angekündigt als heute. und gerade scheint die sonne und den ganzen tag hab ich keinen regentropfen gesehen. und ich hab ein dachfenster im büro...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (5. Juni 2012)

@Ingmar: Hab mir neulich den günstigen Spank Spoon (740mm) gekauft, den gibts mit 5, 20 oder 40mm Rise. Bis jetzt hält er und die Kontrolle ist besser als mit dem alten 640mm-Lenker. Gibts u.A. auch hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Lenker-und-Zubehoer/Riserbars:::178_42_596:4.html

Morgen dabei: -> ich <-


----------



## trucker (5. Juni 2012)

Laut Wetter.com ist die Niederschlagwahrscheinlichkeit morgen abend 85% hoch. Im Laufe des Abends sinkt sie aber auf ein viertel.

Klinkt schauerlicher als es sicher sein wird weil heute wahr es auch schön trotz andere Ankündigungen.. Deshalb werde ich spontan entscheiden..

Aber um es nochmal zu erwähnen:

Verkaufe günstig Steckschutzbleche vo/hi von SKS
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22027_Shockblade-Vario-.html

Gruß Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (5. Juni 2012)

Achja, die Dinger verkaufe ich auch.


----------



## Dude5882 (5. Juni 2012)

Bukk schrieb:


> also Ingmar das Wetter ist für morgen besser und wärmer angekündigt als heute. und gerade scheint die sonne und den ganzen tag hab ich keinen regentropfen gesehen. und ich hab ein dachfenster im büro...



Ok, je nach Seite (wetter.info, wetter.de, wetter.com) ist mal heute, mal morgen schlechter angekündigt, die Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit mal nachmittags mal abends höher oder mal immer gleich hoch.... wirklich gut ist es aber nirgends.

Würd's ja gern spontan entscheiden, aber das bei mir ist doch mit einem gewissen Aufwand verbunden. Hab morgen auch noch einen Termin, der länger werden könnte. Daher bin ich erst nächste Woche wieder dabei.

Danke für die Tipps zum Lenker!


----------



## Night-Mare (6. Juni 2012)

Muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf zu Wetter dazugeben. *So* war es nämlich vorhergesagt:












War ein schöne Sundowner auf der Alb. Mit schönen, neuen Trails. Die sehen dann *so* aus:






O. k., das habe ich diesmal ausgelassen. Der Rest war aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Vielleicht errät jemand, wo es war. Wenn nicht - vielleicht zeig ich es dem einen oder anderen... 

Wünsche Euch heute genauso gutes Wetter.


----------



## Bukk (6. Juni 2012)

so das wars mit dem Regen heute:
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/niederschlagsprognose/deutschland/

und nu?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (6. Juni 2012)

und los...


----------



## Dude5882 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich war grad im Freibad hier in Ebersbach und es hat in der Zeit, in der ich im Wasser war (ca. 50 min) mindestens fünfmal geregnet / gegossen. Ich hoffe mal, Ihr seid davon verschont geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (6. Juni 2012)

Ich bin nicht ganz verschont geblieben, aber es hat nicht stark geregnet.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute!
Hat einer oder mehrere auch morgen Brückentag und Bock auf den Esslinger Trail:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=4440
Oder wenn nicht, halt ganz normal an der Zacke treffen gegen nachmittags?


----------



## Trailjunkie (11. Juni 2012)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme Jörg, dass man beim Besuch dieses Felsens furchtlos sein sollte, um sich nicht zu sehr zu erschrecken ?


----------



## Dude5882 (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wegen Fußball am Mittttwoch und der prognostizierten Wetterbesserung am Donnerstag plädiere ich für unseren gemeinsamen Wochenausritt den letztgenannten Tag.

Wer ist dabei?

VG Ingmar


----------



## Chisum (11. Juni 2012)

Wäre schön, wenn wir es bei dem regelmäßigen Mittwoch belassen könnten. Ich versuche, mir bei meiner Terminplanung diesen Tag freizuhalten, andere vielleicht auch. Das mit den Alternativvorschlägen bringt nur Verwirrung. Ich will Mittwoch kommen, trotz Fußball.

VG Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (11. Juni 2012)

Chisum schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn wir es bei dem regelmäßigen Mittwoch belassen könnten. Ich versuche, mir bei meiner Terminplanung diesen Tag freizuhalten, andere vielleicht auch. Das mit den Alternativvorschlägen bringt nur Verwirrung. Ich will Mittwoch kommen, trotz Fußball.
> 
> VG Stefan



Ich finde generell Mittwochs auch gut und möchte auch nicht jede Woche eine Diskussion lostreten, an welchem Tag nun gefahren wird. Diese Woche kann ich aus Termingründen leider nicht (dass Fußball auch ist, ist Zufall). Daher kann ich diese Woche entweder am Donnerstag fahren oder gar nicht.

Darum formuliere ich die Frage anders:

Wer kann sich vorstellen zusätzlich am Donnerstag eine Runde zu drehen?

VG Ingmar


----------



## Bukk (11. Juni 2012)

zu Mittwoch: wegen Termin auf Arbeit und Fußball ohne mich.
zusätzlich Donnerstag: dabei.

grüße


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. Juni 2012)

Hi Jörg und die Anderen:
Ja Du hast Recht, muss mal wieder in der alten Heimat vorbeischauen, sobald es sich zeitlich mal wieder machen lässt, unter der Woche wegzukommen - und auch das Wetter ne klare, gescheite Prognose abgibt. Vielleicht klappts ja im Juli und ich hoffe, ein paar neue Erfahrungen in der alten Heimat machen zu können.

Ansonsten will ich demnächst an nem WE auch mal wieder nach Bad Urach, vielleicht ergibt sich da ja auch ein Treffen.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## wholeStepDown (12. Juni 2012)

ich würde mich euch auch mal anschließen. Wo und wann trefft ihr euch idR? 
Ich wär auch am WE mal dabei, wenns mal bissl weiter weg geht.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Juni 2012)

edit: wegen Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Juni 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich würde mich euch auch mal anschließen. Wo und wann trefft ihr euch idR?
> Ich wär auch am WE mal dabei, wenns mal bissl weiter weg geht.


siehe erste Seite im Thread: Mittwochs Endstation Zacke 18:30


----------



## wholeStepDown (13. Juni 2012)

ich hatte irgendwie angenommen, dass sich Ort/Zeit geändert hätten über die Jahre hinweg - aber das scheint ein gut funktionierendes System zu sein 

18:30 schaff ich wahrscheinlich nur in Ausnahmefällen, von daher sind die WE Termine für mich einklich interessanter. Einfach regelmäßig hier reinschauen, wa?


----------



## meyersen (14. Juni 2012)

wäre heute ausnahmsweise mal dabei!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (14. Juni 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Dude5882 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich komme auch


----------



## wholeStepDown (15. Juni 2012)

Habt ihr sowas wie eine Standardroute (wo variiert wird) oder wählt ihr immer spontan vor Ort die Richtung/Strecke? 
Ist am Wochenende jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Dude5882 (15. Juni 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Habt ihr sowas wie eine Standardroute (wo variiert wird) oder wählt ihr immer spontan vor Ort die Richtung/Strecke?
> Ist am Wochenende jemand unterwegs?



Variation: je nach Leuten, Zeit, Wetter, Lust und was die Woche(n) davor gefahren wurde.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. Juni 2012)

Hi! Ich kann mal wieder mitfahren . Wer noch (morgen am Mi 20. Juni)?


----------



## Dude5882 (19. Juni 2012)

Grundsätzlich ja. Das Wetter ist nur sehr wechselhaft angesagt (Regen/Gewitter) daher entscheide ich das wohl spontan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (19. Juni 2012)

bei mir genauso.


----------



## goran_safar (19. Juni 2012)

Hi, würde mich gerne mal anschließen, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt
Treffpunkt ist doch Mittwochs 18:30 Uhr in Degerloch an der Zacke
Ob es mir morgen reicht, weiß ich leider noch nicht, wollte aber mal nachfragen ob es grundsätzlich geht


----------



## Dude5882 (19. Juni 2012)

goran_safar schrieb:


> Hi, würde mich gerne mal anschließen, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt
> Treffpunkt ist doch Mittwochs 18:30 Uhr in Degerloch an der Zacke
> Ob es mir morgen reicht, weiß ich leider noch nicht, wollte aber mal nachfragen ob es grundsätzlich geht



jop, geht


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich komm auch nur unter Vorbehalt (kein Regen). heute war 75% Regenwarscheinlichkeit und es hat nicht geregnet. Hoffen wir das Beste .


----------



## Dude5882 (20. Juni 2012)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Ich komm auch nur unter Vorbehalt (kein Regen). heute war 75% Regenwarscheinlichkeit und es hat nicht geregnet. Hoffen wir das Beste .



Ich bin heute raus. Habe wegen des Regens mein Rad zu Hause gelassen.


----------



## goran_safar (20. Juni 2012)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (20. Juni 2012)

Auf meine Anwesendheit muss heute aus triftigem Grund verzichtet werden:


----------



## Night-Mare (20. Juni 2012)

Soviel Arbeit... Perfektes Wetter, um die loszuwerden und an einem schöneren Tag den Kopf zum Biken freizuhaben. 

@Theo: Was ist der Grund für die Party? Das Wetter kann's nicht sein...


----------



## Bukk (20. Juni 2012)

tjoa schwer zu sagen heute


----------



## Derschlankesimo (20. Juni 2012)

bin raus. zu viel anderen scheiß noch zu tun.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Juni 2012)

Bin auch raus  Wetter ist zwar endlich gut aber ich hab Halsschmerzen. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo RBT`ler,

ich bin am Samstag 30.06. auf nem Abijubiläum und würde vorher gerne am Nachmittag durch die Pfade der Hauptstadt biken. Fährt denn jemand am Samstag in Stuttgart?

Grüße aus dem Süden Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (26. Juni 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen mit am Start?


----------



## Bukk (26. Juni 2012)

Bin morgen dabei.

Ob Samstag hängt davon ab ob und welchen Grund ich noch zum feiern finde 


Grüße


----------



## weisser_rausch (27. Juni 2012)

das Spiel ist doch am Donnerstag. Bis dahin bist dochs chon wieder erholt-oder wird dann am nächsten Abend noch gefeiert oder getröstet?


----------



## adamo (27. Juni 2012)

Würde gerne mal mitfahren! Bin neu! Hätte auch am Samstag Zeit! Also wenn ich es arbeitstechnisch schaffe (selbst und ständig - Selbstständig), bin ich heute um 18:30 Uhr da. Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PJM (27. Juni 2012)

Bin heute auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## adamo (29. Juni 2012)

Hi, wer fährt am Samstag - 30. Juni? Uhrzeit? Gruß Stefan


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Juni 2012)

also ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig, wo ich biken gehe bzw. mache es von der Wetterlage morgen früh abhängig. Für Stuttgart ist ja z. T. vormittags Regen bzw. Gewitter angekündigt, bei mir nicht. Auf nassse Trails habe ich nicht so Lust, vor allem, wenn es eine trockene Alternative gibt.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (3. Juli 2012)

Hi miteinander,

wer ist morgen wieder mit dabei?

VG Ingmar


----------



## Bukk (3. Juli 2012)

check


----------



## Derschlankesimo (3. Juli 2012)

schnips


----------



## trucker (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Morgen Kinder wird´s was geben. Wie, ihr wisst nicht was?? Na die "SANTA CRUZ Heckensense"

http://youtu.be/N1dmYFW5SRQ


----------



## Dude5882 (4. Juli 2012)

trucker schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Morgen Kinder wird´s was geben. Wie, ihr wisst nicht was?? Na die "SANTA CRUZ Heckensense"
> 
> http://youtu.be/N1dmYFW5SRQ



LOL


----------



## Bukk (4. Juli 2012)

trucker schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> die "SANTA CRUZ Heckensense"
> 
> http://youtu.be/N1dmYFW5SRQ



Dann sollte die vor mir fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (4. Juli 2012)

Gute Idee! Da komme ich auch.

VG Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich komme heute aus Vaihingen rübergerollt (habe Quartalsmeeting bei Firma). Könnte sein, dass ich ein paar Minuten später da bin. Bemühe mich aber pünktlich zu sein.

VG Ingmar


----------



## trucker (5. Juli 2012)

Moin,

der gestrige RBT war sehr schön und spannend! Das wollte ich nur eben mitteilen weil wie ich finde man immer noch am Folgetag davon profitiert..

Wie geht es dir Carsten? Brauchst du jetzt ein Monokel? 


Viele Grüße und Gute Besserung


----------



## Dude5882 (5. Juli 2012)

trucker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der gestrige RBT war sehr schön und spannend! Das wollte ich nur eben mitteilen weil wie ich finde man immer noch am Folgetag davon profitiert..
> 
> ...



Dito!


----------



## Bukk (6. Juli 2012)

Garnicht mal so lustig. Bin jetzt den 2. Tag im krankenhaus.  Das Bild erspar ich euch. Komplett aufgeblasen. Evtl durch irgendwelche Pestizide. Aber nächsten Mittwoch bestimmt wieder fit


----------



## Night-Mare (6. Juli 2012)

Sch... Gute Besserung auch von mir!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (6. Juli 2012)

gute besserung!


----------



## Chisum (6. Juli 2012)

Oh shitt, Frau Schmidt. Auch von mir gute Besserung.

Hier gibts übrigens den für deinen Helm passenden Schutzschleier: http://imkereibedarf-eic.de/Ami-Rundschleier

VG Stefan


----------



## trucker (6. Juli 2012)

wie wär´s mit ner Sammelsbestellung?

also, vielleicht gibt es auch ein Preisnachlaß?


----------



## Bukk (7. Juli 2012)

Am besten gleich für den ganzen Körper 

Update: mir gehts wieder gut und mein Gesicht kann man zumindest größtenteils wieder als solches bezeichnen  allerdings haben die mich bis Montag festgesetzt...und die Infusionen laufen weiter.


----------



## Dude5882 (10. Juli 2012)

Wer ist morgen mit am Start?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (10. Juli 2012)

me


----------



## Nightfly.666 (11. Juli 2012)

Ick ooch.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (11. Juli 2012)

Till same!


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ab Ende der Woche (wieder) neu in Stuttgart.

Was ich hier so gelesen habe, gefällt mir sehr gut, daher die Frage:
- kann ich (am 25.7.) mitfahren? (ich will das nicht ganz so selbstverständlich nehmen)
- wann trefft Ihr Euch genau?
- wo trefft Ihr Euch genau?
- was sollte ich außer Rad, Helm, eigenes Werkzeug etc. mitbringen? Licht?

Vielleicht kurz zu mir:
- bin Ende 30
- Münsterländer, aber mit 10 Jahren Stuttgart Erfahrung
- leider in der Zeit nie viel gefahren
- war die letzten 2 Jahre in England
- dort 1-2 mal die Woche gefahren
- fahre Hardtail, aber keine reine Cross-Country Feile, eher englischer Zuschnitt


Würde mich freuen!

Hockdrik 
(also mit 'd', um Verwechslungen mit dem weissen Rauscher zu vermeiden)


----------



## Dude5882 (17. Juli 2012)

Klar, komm vorbei.

Mitzubringen sind:

+ Rad
+ Helm
+ Licht (gegen später im Wald notwendig)
+ Verpflegung (v.a. Trinken) ;-)

Treffpunkt ist 18:30 Uhr am Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zahnradbahn

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (17. Juli 2012)

Morgen soll es ja verhältnismäßig wunderschön werden und meine sonstigen kompanen sind abgesprungen...  geht ihr eigentlich auch noch iwo was zusammen trinken?


----------



## Bukk (17. Juli 2012)

Ob man noch was trinken geht wird spontan entschieden.

Bin morgen hoffentlich auch mal wieder, nach meinem 'Unfall', dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Juli 2012)

Super, ich bin am nächsten Mittwoch 25.7. dann das erste Mal dabei.
Viel Spaß morgen! Da bin ich dann gerade auf der Fähre Richtung Kontinent.

Hockdrik


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Juli 2012)

mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich`s nächste Woche auch mal einrichten vorbeizuschauen-wäre doch cool oder?
@ingmar: je nach Wetterlage klappts vielleicht am Samstag mit Bad Urach.
Hätt sonst noch jemand Lust, dort die Higlights abzufahren, wenn es Freitag, Samstag trocken bleibt?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Bukk (17. Juli 2012)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> @ingmar: je nach Wetterlage klappts vielleicht am Samstag mit Bad Urach.
> Hätt sonst noch jemand Lust, dort die Higlights abzufahren, wenn es Freitag, Samstag trocken bleibt?
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Jep ich plan das mal mit ein


----------



## Chisum (17. Juli 2012)

Morgen hab ich auch eingeplant. Am WE bin ich dann schon in Slowenien, Bike kommt natürlich mit  .

CU Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (18. Juli 2012)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich`s nächste Woche auch mal einrichten vorbeizuschauen-wäre doch cool oder?
> @ingmar: je nach Wetterlage klappts vielleicht am Samstag mit Bad Urach.
> Hätt sonst noch jemand Lust, dort die Higlights abzufahren, wenn es Freitag, Samstag trocken bleibt?
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Klingt gut  Bin dabei, wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt.


----------



## Bukk (18. Juli 2012)

FYI

stuttgart-downhill-strecke-wird-erst-2013-fertig


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Juli 2012)

schade und ich dachte, wir könnten da mal was schönes Fahren gehen, wenn es nächsten Mittwoch klappen sollte. Hatte mich schon so gefreut.
@ingmar und sonstige Urach - Interessierte:
Oli hat auch Lust sich dort etwas zu tummeln, hängt nun eben von der Wetterlage ab, ich denke, wir sollten das mal morgen noch im Auge behalten und uns dann kurzschließen. Aber  Lust hätt ich auf jeden Fall.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (19. Juli 2012)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> schade und ich dachte, wir könnten da mal was schönes Fahren gehen, wenn es nächsten Mittwoch klappen sollte. Hatte mich schon so gefreut.
> @ingmar und sonstige Urach - Interessierte:
> Oli hat auch Lust sich dort etwas zu tummeln, hängt nun eben von der Wetterlage ab, ich denke, wir sollten das mal morgen noch im Auge behalten und uns dann kurzschließen. Aber  Lust hätt ich auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Für Samstag ist das Wetter ganz gut vorher gesagt, gegen einzelne Schauer kann man ja Regenklamotten mitnehmen  .

Anpeilen würde ich so 10 - 11 Uhr in Bad Urach.

Ich bin morgen nur via Handy zu erreichen. Wäre super, wenn's klappt, mit Oli war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr unterwegs.

In Stuttgart gibt's so auch Einiges zu fahren, bei dem man sich austoben kann  Gestern haben wir erst wieder was Neues, oder besser was Bekanntes aber nun deutlich länger, entdeckt 

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Juli 2012)

also hinsichtlich vor allem einen Spot, den ich ansteuern will, sollte es schon trocken sein, am Fahrtag und auch den Tag vorher nicht regnen bzw. geregnet haben, da ich mich vor allem deshalb über 1  1/2 Std. ins Auto setz, um dort was Schönes, herausforderndes zu fahren und zu sehen, wie die Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren war. Also wenn es heute oder morgen in Urach regnet, verschieb ich das Ganze wohl.

Grüßle Henrik


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. Juli 2012)

Liebe RBT`ler, morgen gebe ich mir mal wieder die Ehre und das Vergnügen, bei der Institution in Stgt. vorbeizuschauen und freue mich auf  nen schönen Trailride mit Euch. Hoffe, das Wetter bleibt wie angekündigt.

cu wr


----------



## Bukk (24. Juli 2012)

So. Nachdem mein Blinddarm nun Geschichte ist, fall ich erstmal für ein paar Wochen aus... wünsch euch eine gute Fahrt. 

Man sieht sich wohl im September wieder 


Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Juli 2012)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Liebe RBT`ler, morgen gebe ich mir mal wieder die Ehre und das Vergnügen, bei der Institution in Stgt. vorbeizuschauen und freue mich auf  nen schönen Trailride mit Euch. Hoffe, das Wetter bleibt wie angekündigt.
> 
> cu wr



Ich bin im Start 

VG Ingmar


----------



## Chisum (24. Juli 2012)

Mann Carsten, zur Zeit laeufts ja richtig rund bei dir. Dann wieder gute Besserung, bis denn.
VG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei und gespannt! 
Bis heut' Abend!

Hockdrik (gelbes Cotic)


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (25. Juli 2012)

bin heute auch dabei!
evt. aber 10 min später - wenn die zacke wieder voll ist.


----------



## iDT (25. Juli 2012)

Servus,

ich montier mal noch kurz ein intaktes Schaltwerk und versuch es einzustellen. Das müsste zeitlich gerade so klappen.
@Ingmar: Falls nicht, wird das Schaltauge dich auf anderem Wege erreichen.

Bis gleich,

Martino


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Juli 2012)

Stecke leider im Stuttgarter Verkehr fest - bin dann leider erst nächste Woche dabei!

Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juli 2012)

Würde sich irgendjemand hier heute spontan als Freitagsfahrer betätigen?
18.30h Albplatz?!
Bevor am Wochenende der Regen kommt...

Bitte kurze Info hier, sonst erkunde ich die Gegend am Nachmittag auf eigene Faust und komme einfach nächsten Mittwoch vorbei!

Hockdrik


----------



## Derschlankesimo (27. Juli 2012)

16:30 - Stelle (U15) Ziel: Kappelberg


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juli 2012)

Wow, schade und sorry, erst jetzt wieder in's Netz geschaut!
16.30h wäre allerdings auch knapp geworden. 
Bin jetzt abfahrbereit, falls noch jemand will, schaue alle 15min in's Netz!

Hockdrik


----------



## Dude5882 (31. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen,

wer ist morgen am Start? Ich wär's!

Vg Ingmar


----------



## Derschlankesimo (31. Juli 2012)

ich auch


----------



## nata (1. August 2012)

Wir (2) würden heute auch gerne mitfahren.
Treffpunkt ist 18:30 an der Zacke richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (1. August 2012)

richtig


----------



## nata (1. August 2012)

Hallo,  werden heute doch nicht mitfahren. Mein Freund hat sich einen Grippevirus eingefangen. Ich hoffe es klappt dann nächste Woche. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Dude5882 (2. August 2012)

nata schrieb:


> Hallo,  werden heute doch nicht mitfahren. Mein Freund hat sich einen Grippevirus eingefangen. Ich hoffe es klappt dann nächste Woche. Euch viel Spaß!



Na dann mal gute Besserung. Nachdem wir letzte Woche zu acht waren war unsere gestrige Ausfahrt mit zwei Mann schon nahezu unterbesetzt. Nichtsdestotrotz war es eine schnelle schönen Runde


----------



## Dude5882 (7. August 2012)

Wer ist außer Stefan und mir morgen noch mit dabei? Wetter soll ja mal wieder passen (haben in letzter Zeit ja mal wieder etwas mehr Glück)


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. August 2012)

bin wieder dabei.


----------



## nata (7. August 2012)

Hallo wir beiden sind morgen auch dabei. Gruesse


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. August 2012)

Ich auch . Habe heute neue Gleitlager montiert von Huber Bushings . Muß ich gleich testen.


----------



## tobih. (8. August 2012)

bin auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Derschlankesimo (8. August 2012)

sauber tobihihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobih. (8. August 2012)

bin auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Derschlankesimo (8. August 2012)

noch sauberer tobihihihi


----------



## Derschlankesimo (10. August 2012)

für spontane, wir treffen uns um 14 uhr 45 am marienplatz.


----------



## trucker (13. August 2012)

*LAST MINUTE BIKING in REUTLINGEN*

Liebe Freunde des Bikehochgenusses,

für den kommenden Freitag *17.08.2012; 18:30 / 19:00*möchte ich jeden von euch der Lust hat nach Reutlingen einladen für einen Nightride mit B&B&B& im Anschluß (das heißt übersetzt Bockwurst, Bier, Bed and Breakfast).

Anlaß dazu ist der Abriss unseres WG-Haus in einigen Tagen und dann werde ich auch Reutlingen verlassen. Deshalb ist es die einmalige und gleichzeitig Letzte Gelegenheit hier zusammen zu kommen.




Im Garten haben wir eine schöne Grillstelle und auch ein beleuchteten Schwimmteich, wer also noch eine Abkühlung braucht..



Ich werde für Verpflegung sorgen, weswegen ich über eine Nachricht zwecks Erscheinen sehr dankbar wäre. Es ist auch möglich hier zu nächtigen.

Über einen Ausritt auf der Alb wird es sicher kommen. Die Streckenführung bleibt zunächst geheim



Viele Grüße
Theo


----------



## Derschlankesimo (13. August 2012)

Wie wäre denn etwa der zeitliche Ablauf am Freitag?
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Dude5882 (14. August 2012)

wer ist  morgen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (14. August 2012)

Ich schon wieder.

VG Stefan


----------



## trucker (14. August 2012)

und was ist mit der, die freitags nicht kann? 

Ich möchte morgen biken!


----------



## trucker (14. August 2012)

und ein bier (oder was anderes?)danach weil es sehr heiß wird


----------



## Derschlankesimo (14. August 2012)

Ich habe morgen Abend einen anderen Termin und fahre etwas früher. Vielleicht schau ich auch noch kurz vorbei für ein Stündchen. Plant aber mal ohne mich morgen. Man sieht sich wahrscheinlich am Freitag in RT.


----------



## Night-Mare (15. August 2012)

trucker schrieb:


> und was ist mit der, die freitags nicht kann?



DAS ist der Grund, warum sie Freitags nicht kann:











Bin da Biken, wo es richtige Berge hat... 

Aber heute nicht! Deshalb - Bis später!


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## jottoh (15. August 2012)

Servus,
ich würde gerne bei euch heute mitfahren; 18.30 ist auch noch aktuell, oder?
Trefft ihr euch an der Zakke unten am Marienplatz oder oben an der Endhaltestelle?


----------



## Dude5882 (15. August 2012)

jottoh schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich würde gerne bei euch heute mitfahren; 18.30 ist auch noch aktuell, oder?
> Trefft ihr euch an der Zakke unten am Marienplatz oder oben an der Endhaltestelle?



18:30 Uhr Endhaltestelle (Degerloch)


----------



## Derschlankesimo (16. August 2012)

Wo ist denn morgen der Treffpunkt in RT?


----------



## trucker (16. August 2012)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Wo ist denn morgen der Treffpunkt in RT?



hab dir eine PN gesendet


----------



## Dude5882 (21. August 2012)

wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (21. August 2012)

bin wieder dabei


----------



## Janinaaa (21. August 2012)

Hi! Ich würd mich morgen gerne mal anschließen, wenn ich darf..
Wo und wann genau startet ihr denn?
Lg, Janina


----------



## Derschlankesimo (21. August 2012)

immer um 18:30 an der Endhaltestelle der Zahnradbahn (Zacke) in Degerloch.


----------



## Bukk (21. August 2012)

moin moin

werde morgen auch mal wieder versuchen mitzufahren und schauen wie gut das wieder funktioniert 

ansonsten wird halt bisschen abgekürzt 


grüße
carsten


----------



## Janinaaa (21. August 2012)

schade, s wird dann wohl doch erst nächste Woche, ich fahr heut spontan Richtung Berchtesgaden n bisschen radeln.. viel Spaß morgen!
lg Janina


----------



## Chisum (21. August 2012)

Komme auch dazu.

VG Stefan


----------



## PJM (22. August 2012)

Bin heute auch dabei!


----------



## andi485 (22. August 2012)

Bisschen spontan, aber nata und ich kommen heute auch mit.


----------



## Night-Mare (22. August 2012)

komme auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. August 2012)

...nachdem ich mich jetzt 2mal voreilig angekündigt habe, klappt es heute endlich tatsächlich! 

Hockdrik


----------



## Ensi (22. August 2012)

Super Tour heute, hat riesig Laune gemacht (Obwohl der innere Schrei nach mehr Federweg wieder aufkeimt  )


----------



## Dude5882 (23. August 2012)

jap ,war mal wieder eine schöne Runde mit gediegener Abschluss


----------



## camper69 (23. August 2012)

sie war groß, schnell und unterhaltsam


bis demnächst


----------



## Hockdrik (23. August 2012)

Herzlichen Dank nochmals in die Runde!
Hockdrik


----------



## wholeStepDown (23. August 2012)

seid ihr zufällig gegen 18:45 ausm wald (Degerloch) zur haltestelle "Stelle" gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi485 (23. August 2012)

Super Tour gestern. Obwohl Nata und Ich uns früher abgesetzt haben, hats jede menge Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Dude5882 (23. August 2012)

18:45 Uhr kommt hin, ja


----------



## Dude5882 (28. August 2012)

wer ist morgen wieder mit dabei?


----------



## Bukk (28. August 2012)

jup


----------



## Hockdrik (28. August 2012)

Leider nein, bin unterwegs.
Hockdrik


----------



## Chisum (29. August 2012)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> wer ist morgen wieder mit dabei?


 Jep.


----------



## Bukk (30. August 2012)

wenn ich mir den eröffnungspost dieses threads anschaue ... wird dann eigentlich im november 5 jähriges bestehen gefeiert?


----------



## weisser_rausch (31. August 2012)

eigentlich müsste jetzt Anfang September 7-jähriges gefeiert werden.
Gell Stefan.


----------



## Chisum (31. August 2012)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste jetzt Anfang September 7-jähriges gefeiert werden.
> Gell Stefan.


Wollte es wegen Jubiläum "RBT" jetzt doch genau wissen und das mal nachgelesen. Hier die kurze Zusammenfassung, falls es noch jemanden interessiert:

Angefangen hats in dem Fred "Suche Biker in Stuttgart und Umgebung" irgendwann Mitte 2005 mit lockeren und unregelmäßigen Verabredungen zu Biketouren. Nach etwa einem Jahr kam dann die Idee, einen festen, regelmäßigen Termin einzurichten. Nach einigem Heckmeck und einer sehr kurzen Blüte eines regelmäßigen Dienstagstreffs einigte man sich dann tatsächlich auf einen regelmäßigen Mittwochstreff um 18:30 am Albplatz. Und das erste Treffen damals war, die Quellen sind hier nicht eindeutig, entweder der 08.11. oder 15.11.2006. 

Heißt also, demnächst ist 6-jähriges Jubiläum. Da können wir uns gerne was Nettes überlegen.

VG Stefan


----------



## Hockdrik (31. August 2012)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (1. September 2012)

Chisum schrieb:


> Wollte es wegen Jubiläum "RBT" jetzt doch genau wissen und das mal nachgelesen. Hier die kurze Zusammenfassung, falls es noch jemanden interessiert:
> 
> Angefangen hats in dem Fred "Suche Biker in Stuttgart und Umgebung" irgendwann Mitte 2005 mit lockeren und unregelmäßigen Verabredungen zu Biketouren. Nach etwa einem Jahr kam dann die Idee, einen festen, regelmäßigen Termin einzurichten. Nach einigem Heckmeck und einer sehr kurzen Blüte eines regelmäßigen Dienstagstreffs einigte man sich dann tatsächlich auf einen regelmäßigen Mittwochstreff um 18:30 am Albplatz. Und das erste Treffen damals war, die Quellen sind hier nicht eindeutig, entweder der 08.11. oder 15.11.2006.
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich ja auch schon fast ein Urgestein... bin seit Mai 2007 dabei. ;-)


----------



## Dude5882 (4. September 2012)

Wer ist morgen noch dabei?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (4. September 2012)

üch


----------



## trucker (5. September 2012)

Wie sagt Roxette: ..join the joyride..


----------



## Bukk (5. September 2012)

bin dabei..auch wenn das stück schulter ohne haut immernoch ordentlich wasser verliert und ein rucksack wohl ungemütlich wird


----------



## iDT (5. September 2012)

Bin heute auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## rettetdiephysik (5. September 2012)

Hi
nachdem ich ein paar von euch heute zufällig mit nem studienkollegen in Stuttgart getroffen und versprochen hab auch mal mit dabei zu sein, wollte ich das hier auch noch loswerden.
Ich weiß nicht ob es auf nächste Woche klappt da ich zur Zeit Prüfungen schreibe aber wenn ich kann, melde ich mich.

Viele Grüße,
Sam


----------



## Bukk (12. September 2012)

so nach dem es nu eigentlich schon den ganzen tag hätte regnen sollen aber nix is - geh ich mal ganz optimistisch davon aus das da auch nixmehr kommt was unter dem blätterdach noch groß spührbar wäre und bin somit heute höchst motiviert 

anybody else?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (12. September 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (12. September 2012)

wir könnten sogar noch ein halbes stündchen sonne erwischen mit ein bisschen glück


----------



## Chisum (12. September 2012)

Bin leider pünktlich zum Kälteeinbruch erkältet und lege daher heute die Füße hoch. Viel Spaß!

VG Stefan


----------



## Derschlankesimo (14. September 2012)

fährt nachher noch jemand?


----------



## Bukk (17. September 2012)

aloha. ich treffe mich heut außer der Reihe um 17:20 genau hier 48.784106,9.234792 (Untertürkheim) mit meinem Bruder zur Abfahrtslastigen Runde.

Jemand Lust sich anzuschließen?


Ansonsten: Bis Mittwoch!


----------



## Chisum (19. September 2012)

Bukk schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Bis Mittwoch!



Ist das noch aktuell? Ich wär dabei.

VG Stefan


----------



## Bukk (19. September 2012)

ich muss heute noch recht dringend was drucken lassen. entweder ich schaffe es in er pause - oder ich muss es heut abend noch machen - dann wirds aber nix mit radeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (19. September 2012)

bin leider raus. muss das heut abend erledigen.


----------



## Bukk (19. September 2012)

stefan ich könnte nun doch. wenn auch keine ganz so lange runde. wie schauts bei dir aus ?


----------



## andi485 (19. September 2012)

wer ist denn noch mit dabei?
Ich bin 18:30 in degerloch


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (19. September 2012)

komme auch dazu!


----------



## Chisum (19. September 2012)

OK, bis dann.


----------



## Dude5882 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen, 

da diese Woche Mittwoch Feiertag ist, hätte jemand u.U. Lust morgen eine Runde zu drehen?

VG Ingmar


----------



## Bukk (5. Oktober 2012)

Sodele - sind wieder heile zurück. Und damit ihr auch was davon habt:
(sorry Stefan - auf dem Anderen sieht man leider das Meer überhaupt nicht )


----------



## Dude5882 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen,

Carsten und ich gehen morgen biken. Abfahrt ca. 18:00 Uhr. Falls jemand Interesse hat mitzufahren, hier melden, da der Treffpunkt nach derzeitigem Stand nicht in Degerloch ist.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## trucker (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Wer ist so frei heute?


Gruß Theo


----------



## Derschlankesimo (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin dabei heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (10. Oktober 2012)

ja also der Trucker. Wenn de kommst schau ich ma rum wa 


Wie auch immer werd mal da sein wa!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand was zu dem (Polizei-)Hubschrauber-Einsatz gestern Abend gefunden? 
Ich jedenfalls nicht, was es eher noch mal ein bisschen mysteriöser macht.

Ich würde trotzdem versuchen, nächste Woche wieder dabei zu sein. 

Beste Grüße
Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Oktober 2012)

> was es eher noch mal ein bisschen mysteriöser macht



oder banaler... SZ von heute: Einbrecher, u.a. in Sillenbuch


----------



## PJM (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat heute jemand Lust ne kleine Runde Rad zu fahren?


----------



## Chisum (17. Oktober 2012)

Yep.

VG Stefan


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. Oktober 2012)

Allerdings!


----------



## trucker (17. Oktober 2012)

Mit mir kann gerechnet werden!


----------



## camper69 (17. Oktober 2012)

soundso....


----------



## Trailjunkie (17. Oktober 2012)

Na dann lass ich mich doch auch mal wieder blicken .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PJM (17. Oktober 2012)

Tut mir leid - mir ist doch noch was daszwischen gekommen - wünsche Euch viel Spass!!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi! Fährt diesen Mittwoch einer? Ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei .


----------



## Derschlankesimo (24. Oktober 2012)

Ja aber ich würde mich dann schon um 20:00 wieder verabschieden.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. Oktober 2012)

OK Super .
Then till then!

Daniel


----------



## Chisum (24. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch dabei.

VG Stefan


----------



## Bukk (24. Oktober 2012)

Falls es die Arbeit zulassen sollte komm ich auch mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (24. Oktober 2012)

Theo kommt und gibt allen ein Bier aus! Gruß, Lene


----------



## ore-mountain (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich schreib es einfach mal in diesen Thread rein:

Gestern wurde auf einem recht bekannten Trail nähe Heslach ein Nagelbrett gelegt!
Also aufpassen in dem Bereich!


----------



## Bukk (25. Oktober 2012)

na toll .. geht das schon wieder los in der Gegend hier


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (26. Oktober 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ich schreib es einfach mal in diesen Thread rein:
> 
> Gestern wurde auf einem recht bekannten Trail nähe Heslach ein Nagelbrett gelegt!
> Also aufpassen in dem Bereich!



Hallo,

danke für deine Warnung! Würdest du mir verraten wo das genau war? (gerne auch per pn) Ich bin öfter in der Gegend unterwegs und habe keine Lust in so eine Falle zu geraten.

Danke und Gruß
Chris


----------



## Dude5882 (6. November 2012)

Hallo Bike-Gemeinde,

kommt morgen Abend jemand?

Vg Ingmar


----------



## Bukk (6. November 2012)

Hab morgen Abend deployment. Entweder es reicht zeitlich. Oder leider nicht...


----------



## Dude5882 (6. November 2012)

Bukk schrieb:


> Hab morgen Abend deployment. Entweder es reicht zeitlich. Oder leider nicht...



mmh ok. Wenn sich bis morgen früh kein weiterer meldet lass ich das Rad wohl daheim stehen ...


----------



## Chisum (7. November 2012)

Wäre dabei, wenn noch jemand kommt.

VG Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (7. November 2012)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> mmh ok. Wenn sich bis morgen früh kein weiterer meldet lass ich das Rad wohl daheim stehen ...



Hätte zwar schon Bock aber habe das Bike daheim stehen lassen.... :-(


----------



## Bukk (7. November 2012)

für Kurzentschlossene: Heute 18:30 Zacke UNTEN am Marienplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (11. November 2012)

öfter mal Pedale Warten...


----------



## cycle-lisa (11. November 2012)

Was wann und wo morgen abend?


----------



## beat (12. November 2012)

@cycle-lisa: Nach dem sinnflutartigen Regen kann ich mich irgendwie nicht wirklich für eine schlammige Trailtour begeistern, aber eine schwungvolle Forstautobahn-Ausfahrt käme mir prinzipiell nicht ganz ungelegen.

In jedem Fall würde es mich aber freuen, Dir heuer bei dieser Gelegenheit mal zu begegnen!


----------



## cycle-lisa (12. November 2012)

Ich muss mich au net im
Matsch suhlen heute, hatte ich gestern genuegend. Wollte ca.2h ga locker gechillt fahren. Ab Wann und wo?


----------



## beat (12. November 2012)

Bin was den Startzeitpunkt betrifft eigentlich völlig flexibel. Und was die Strecke betrifft: Wie wäre es z. B. mit einer nächtlichen Höhenkammfahrt via Solitude in Richtung Birkenkopf und weiter am Rand der Stuttgarter Bucht (lustiger Begriff, den ich bis vorgestern noch gar nicht kannte!  ) entlang über den Killesberg und Süden zurück zum Ausgangspunkt? Dafür könnten wir uns in Vaihingen am Anfang der Panzerstrasse (bei der BMW-Vertretung) treffen.


----------



## cycle-lisa (12. November 2012)

Vahingen ist gut - wieviel Uhr? kannst du schon um 16.00 Uhr oder erst später?


----------



## beat (12. November 2012)

16 Uhr passt mir optimal! Du hast 'ne PM mit meiner Mobilnummer falls was schief läuft!


----------



## cycle-lisa (12. November 2012)

ok! super 16.00 beim BWM Vahingen - wenn noch wer will!


----------



## Dude5882 (13. November 2012)

Wer ist morgen mit am Start? Wenn heute noch jemand zusagt, dann nehm ich das Bike auf alle Fälle morgen mit zur Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. November 2012)

Ich bin dabei . Packe heute schon das Bike ins Auto .


----------



## Derschlankesimo (13. November 2012)

Ich wohl auch. 18:30 Zacke


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. November 2012)

Kann einer ein Fläschchen Öl mitbringen? Mein Steuersatz bräuchte dringend ein paar Tropfen, ich bin jetzt aber schon mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit. Danke !


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. November 2012)

komme 10 min. später. bahn verpasst sry.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. November 2012)

Hallo Leutle, 

ich wollte Euch auf den SoFa Jubiride aufmerksam machen. Der findet bestimmt schon seit 10 Jahren immer am Ersten Advent statt und ist immer ein mords Gaudi. Zuerst eine schöne MTB Tour durch die Stuttgarter Wälder und anschließend Glühweintrinken auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. 

Da die Leute von überall herkommen, ist es auch eine gute Möglichkeit Kontakte zu anderen Fahrgemeinschaften zu knüpfen. 

Treffpunkt ist die Straßenbahnhaltestelle "Stelle" um 13.00 h am Sonntag den 02.12.12

Einige Impression findet Ihr hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495824

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## Dude5882 (20. November 2012)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo Leutle,
> 
> ich wollte Euch auf den SoFa Jubiride aufmerksam machen. Der findet bestimmt schon seit 10 Jahren immer am Ersten Advent statt und ist immer ein mords Gaudi. Zuerst eine schöne MTB Tour durch die Stuttgarter Wälder und anschließend Glühweintrinken auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ra,

vielen Dank für die Einladung! Vielleicht passt es hier ja jemandem!

@ Rest:

Wer wäre denn morgen mit am Start? Und wie ist der Zustand der Trails diese Woche?
Bräuchte wie immer am besten bis heute Abend Bescheid 
VG Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2012)

Trails am Sonntag waren OK, nicht sonderlich schlammig, aber unter dem Laub ist es teils ziemlich rutschig.


----------



## Dude5882 (20. November 2012)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Trails am Sonntag waren OK, nicht sonderlich schlammig, aber unter dem Laub ist es teils ziemlich rutschig.



Fährt morgen niemand?:-(


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2012)

Ich werde schon fahren und würde auch gerne öfter als bisher bei Euch mitfahren, schaffe es aber nur ganz selten mal um 18.30h, obwohl ich Euch von meinem Büro aus zuwinken kann.

Happy trails!

Hockdrik


----------



## Dude5882 (21. November 2012)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich werde schon fahren und würde auch gerne öfter als bisher bei Euch mitfahren, schaffe es aber nur ganz selten mal um 18.30h, obwohl ich Euch von meinem Büro aus zuwinken kann.
> 
> Happy trails!
> 
> Hockdrik



Ok. habe Rad dabei


----------



## Bukk (21. November 2012)

ich denke ich komme auch


----------



## Dude5882 (21. November 2012)

Bukk schrieb:


> ich denke ich komme auch



Saubär!


----------



## Dude5882 (22. November 2012)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich werde schon fahren und würde auch gerne öfter als bisher bei Euch mitfahren, schaffe es aber nur ganz selten mal um 18.30h, obwohl ich Euch von meinem Büro aus zuwinken kann.
> 
> Happy trails!
> 
> Hockdrik



Wo warste denn? Wir haben bis 18:40 Uhr gewartet...


----------



## Hockdrik (22. November 2012)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wo warste denn? Wir haben bis 18:40 Uhr gewartet...




Oh, das tut mir leid, so war es nicht gemeint! 

Ziemliches Missverständnis: in der Regel schaffe ich frühestens 19.30h. Sorry, wenn das unglücklich ausgedrückt war! 

Wenn ich es schaffe, dann bin ich auch um 18.30h da, aber meistens wird es eben deutlich später.

Hoffe, dass ich es demnächst mal wieder hinkriege... :-/

Wie waren denn die Strecken? Schon teils recht tückisch unter dem Laub, oder?


----------



## Dude5882 (22. November 2012)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Oh, das tut mir leid, so war es nicht gemeint!
> 
> Ziemliches Missverständnis: in der Regel schaffe ich frühestens 19.30h. Sorry, wenn das unglücklich ausgedrückt war!
> 
> ...



Halb so wild, war ja nicht alleine 

Da es nicht mehr so nass war, ging es mit dem Laub ganz gut. Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Hockdrik (27. November 2012)

Wenn ich darf, mal zwischendurch ein anderes Thema: 
gab es in Stuttgart schon mal sowas?

Parkhaus-Rennen in Cardiff

Sollte es das nicht vielleicht bei uns geben? Das Wetter wird nass, die Trails tief, da wäre doch ab und zu ein Dach über dem Kopf nicht so verkehrt, oder?

Gibt es geeignete Parkhäuser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (28. November 2012)

Witzige Idee mit dem Parkhaus-Race..

Wenn ich an alte Zeiten denke.. fallen mir die Parkhäuser am Flughafen ein. Die oberen Decks sind oft leer und man kann auf zwei Seiten auf einer Spirale hoch / runter heizen.

Oder an der A8 (Haltestellen "Frank") wo unten die Aral-Tankstelle drin ist. Das PH ist auch nicht so überwacht wie am FH.

Wann gehts los??


----------



## Hockdrik (29. November 2012)

trucker schrieb:


> Witzige Idee mit dem Parkhaus-Race.
> (...) Wann gehts los??


 
 Dann, wenn WIR das organisieren? ;-)

Aber wir könnten ja mal mit einem Location-Check anfangen, an einem "zu" nassen Mittwoch oder auch an einem anderen Tag.

Ich will damit aber hier nicht den Mittwochs-Thread strapazieren. Daher gerne PM an mich.


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Dezember 2012)

na wo warts ihr denn heute-hatte gehofft, den ein oder anderen Mittwochsfahrer heute begrüßen zu dürfen. Wars wohl hinterm Ofen zu kuschelig


----------



## Bommelmartin (4. Dezember 2012)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> na wo warts ihr denn heute-hatte gehofft, den ein oder anderen Mittwochsfahrer heute begrüßen zu dürfen. Wars wohl hinterm Ofen zu kuschelig


 
Ja,ja so gings mir auch!!
Habe mich schon gefreut mal wieder "alte" Mitwochsradler zu sehen
Aber leider war deren Teilnahme sehr spärlich, warum
Aber habt halt was verpasst, die Jubitour war wie immer sehr schön, hat echt Spass gemacht !!

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## trucker (4. Dezember 2012)

Aber warum nur keine Abkündigungen..? Das hätte sicher die Teilnehmerzahl erhöht!

Sagt an, wer kommt am morgigen Mittwoch an Start (und wollen wir mal ein Parkhaus ansteuern?)

Gruß Theo


----------



## Derschlankesimo (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe vor zu kommen. Von mir aus auch mit Parkhausbesichtigung.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich es auf 18.30h legen kann, komme ich vorbei.
Wenn nicht, berichtet bitte von den Parkhäusern!
---------------------------------------------------------------
Samstagmittag war's auf den Nordhängen schön cross, aber derzeit ist es zu warm, um trocken zu sein und zu kalt, um warm zu sein. Wenn Ihr wisst, was ich meine...  Überlege, in Matschreifen zu investieren. Bontrager XR Mud scheint gut zu sein, sonst noch Empfehlungen?
---------------------------------------------------------------
Noch was: die Trails liegen teilweise mit gefällten Bäumen und Ästen zu und es stehen einige Maschinen im Wald. Gerade der Teil unterhalb Fernsehturm.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich komme auch, mit meinem neuen Salsa 29er . Wird die erste Fahrt damit.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute! Wir haben auf der Abriet für morgen was abzugeben. Evtl. kann ich nicht kommen, hoffe aber dass es klappt. Wenn ich bis 5 nach halb nicht da bin, komme ich nicht mehr sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (5. Dezember 2012)

Bis nachher


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Dezember 2012)

Schaffe es leider nicht.
Hockdrik
(Salsa 29er hört sich gut an! Hardtail?!?)


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. Dezember 2012)

der bahnfahrer hat mich mit dem rad nichr mitgenommen! nehme die nächste und bin hoffentlich um 18:30 da.


----------



## Night-Mare (6. Dezember 2012)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch, mit meinem neuen Salsa 29er . Wird die erste Fahrt damit.



Salsa 29er...? Stahl? Dann ganz schnell mal Bilder. Z. B. im Steel is real Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543641&page=59


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. Dezember 2012)

Klar aus Stahl; nix Hardtail; bin doch kein Softie !


Federgabel wird nachgerüstet, sobald ich wieder finanziell etwas mehr Luft habe. Habe es in der Bucht so wie es ist komplett geschossen. Bilder folgen!
War echt begeistert gestern, vom ersten Test. Ungefedert lief es dank dicken 29er Reifen deutlich besser als erwartet, trotzdem werde ich ne Federgabel nachrüsten.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Dezember 2012)

Am Mi den 12. kann ich nicht; bin da in Freiburg (W-Feier Baustelle).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (11. Dezember 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen wieder mit von der Partie? Let's party!

VG Stefan


----------



## Derschlankesimo (11. Dezember 2012)

ich würde wieder mitschlittern.


----------



## Dude5882 (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke ich bin mit dabei.


----------



## Dude5882 (11. Dezember 2012)

Noch eine kurze Frage:

Wie ist denn die Bodenbeschaffenheit, abgesehen vom Schnee? Ich nehme mal an der ist gefroren, oder?


----------



## trucker (11. Dezember 2012)

Komme auch


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. Dezember 2012)

wie - geht denn bei Euch was? Ich vermute mal, bei mir ist grade der Schne schon zu hoch-muss ich mich wohl anderen winterlichen Aktivitäten widmen.


----------



## Chisum (13. Dezember 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht! Und dank Frost auch endlich mal wieder trockener Untergrund.

VG Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (14. Dezember 2012)

Chisum schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht! Und dank Frost auch endlich mal wieder trockener Untergrund.
> 
> VG Stefan



DITO!!


----------



## Chisum (18. Dezember 2012)

Wer kömmt denn morgen noch zum Weihnachts-RBT?

VG Stefan


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (18. Dezember 2012)

ich


----------



## Bukk (18. Dezember 2012)

ich versuchs. weis aber noch nicht ob ichs schaff da wir im bür noch im umzugsstress sind und sich damit auch zusätzlich mein weg nach degerloch verdoppelt hat ..


----------



## trucker (19. Dezember 2012)

Heute bleibt die Wade kalt..

Viel Spaß beim X-Mas RbT


PS: bin nächste Woche Mittwoch da..


----------



## Bukk (19. Dezember 2012)

Bin dabei. Weihnachtsmannoutfit hab ich leider keins


----------



## Bukk (19. Dezember 2012)

Simon hast du noch ne Ersatzlampe? Meine geht nicht mehr an...


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche Euch allen und Euren Familien frohe Weihnachten und ein frohes Fest!! 

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Derschlankesimo (24. Dezember 2012)

Da an Weihnachten der RBT nicht stattfindet würde ich am Mittwoch, den 26.12.12 eine Runde um 12Uhr fahren. Schließt sich jemand an?
Schöne Feiertag!
Simon


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Dezember 2012)

Hatte auch schon an so was gedacht, werde das mal vorsichtig dem Familienrat vorlegen.
12h finde ich gut, ist das mehrheitsfähig?


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Dezember 2012)

Familienrat gibt grünes Licht, nur ich bin noch nicht so ganz von der Matschepampe da draußen überzeugt. 

Wie sieht's denn hier aus:
- 12h Degerloch? 
- Simon noch am Start?
- andere Uhrzeit Festtags-kompatibler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (26. Dezember 2012)

ja 12:00 matsch ist vorhanden. man kann trotzdem einiges fahren. bis nachher
simon


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Dezember 2012)

alles klar, 12h Endhalte Zacke!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (26. Dezember 2012)

ja 12:00 matsch ist vorhanden. man kann trotzdem einiges fahren. bis nachher
simon


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Dezember 2012)

bin dabei! (Edit: doppelt und dreifach hält besser)


----------



## Derschlankesimo (26. Dezember 2012)

ja ich auch. 12:00.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bommelmartin (31. Dezember 2012)

*Toureinladung*

Hallöchen zusammen,



habt ein schönes Silvesterfest! Und dann kommt amDonnerstag mit auf Tour!

Wir haben den schönen Schönbuch herausgesucht,der mit feinen Trails ruft. Die Tour wird sich grob an dieser orientieren: 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.12745.html,dazu kommen noch ein paar Schmankerl. Angepeilt sind so ca. 60 km.

S-Bahn Filderstadt, 10:30 Uhr geht's los. Gebt uns bittekurz Bescheid, wenn ihr mitkommt!

Martin & CO ( vom RSV-Stuttgart-Vaihingen)


----------



## Nightfly.666 (1. Januar 2013)

Wer fährt morgen? Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Chisum (2. Januar 2013)

@Martin: Wäre gerne bei deiner Tour mitgefahren, muss aber arbeiten. Aber vielleicht klappt ja bald mal hier, wir treffen uns übrigens ziemlich regelmäßig am Mittwoch .

 @Daniel: Ne kleine lockere Runde mach ich mit. Wenn sonst keiner kommt, können wir uns auch woanders treffen. Schick mir doch mal deine Mobilnummer per PN.

VG Stefan


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. Januar 2013)

Alles klar Stefan; Hast ne PM.

Ich muß am Do leider auch malochen.


----------



## Dude5882 (2. Januar 2013)

Bommelmartin schrieb:


> *Toureinladung*
> 
> Hallöchen zusammen,
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,

schön von Dir zu hören und danke für das Angebot!! Leider muss ich morgen arbeiten, zudem kommt aber auch noch dass ich momentan  gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen bin. Bist Du mittwochs mal wieder mit dabei??

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. Januar 2013)

Hi!
Wie siehts aus morgen? Bitte bis heute Abend bescheid sagen, denn ich fahre morgen früh dann mit Klamotten und MTB zur Arbeit.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (8. Januar 2013)

ich fahr morgen mit.


----------



## Chisum (8. Januar 2013)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## trucker (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo!

leider kann ich morgen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mitfahren (dickes Knie).

Viel Vergnügen!

Theo


----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. Januar 2013)

Bis morgen !

Gute Besserung Theo!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ist morgen jemand am Start? 
Vg Ingmar

EDIT: Achso, es wäre wie immer gut, wenn ich es heute noch weiß ob jemand mitkommt. Ich muss das Rad morgen früh gleich mitnehmen


----------



## Derschlankesimo (15. Januar 2013)

bin dabei.


----------



## Dude5882 (15. Januar 2013)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> bin dabei.



Alles klar  Dann bis morgen!! 

EDIT: Das wird wohl wieder ein Spaß!


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Januar 2013)

...habe heute leider Kinder-Dienst und kann nicht kommen, aber mein Neid fährt mit Euch... :-( :-/ ;-)

Geniesst den Schnee und die frostigen Verhältnisse ohne den ewigen Matsch!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (22. Januar 2013)

wer kommt morgen außer mir?


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Januar 2013)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> wer kommt morgen außer mir?



Hi Simon,

ich passe heute. Ist mir heute zu nass-kalt.

Viele Gruesse,
Ingmar


----------



## Derschlankesimo (23. Januar 2013)

ok. nachdem bis jetzt keine Zusagen vorliegen werde ich meine Abendplanung in Richtung Handball-Vierteilfinale ausarbeiten.
Gruß Simon


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Januar 2013)

Ist zwar schon spät und ich war noch nie mit Euch unterwegs,- von mir aus könnten wir das heute gerne ändern.

Noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## andi485 (30. Januar 2013)

Hey Jungs, alles klar?
Werd jetzt wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, wieder mitfahren. 
Jemand von euch schonmal an nen wochen bikeurlaub im Sommer gedacht?
Grüße
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (31. Januar 2013)

andi485 schrieb:


> Jemand von euch schonmal an nen wochen bikeurlaub im Sommer gedacht?
> Grüße
> Andi



Das mach ich ständig 

VG Stefan


----------



## andi485 (31. Januar 2013)

stimmt! Wer macht das nicht ständig?
Meine aber eigendlich aus dieser Gruppe. Wenn man sich ja sowieso öfters mal trifft einen Bike Urlaub zu Planen. Wer hätte denn Interesse?
Grüße Andi


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. Februar 2013)

meine Wenigkeit macht das


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. Februar 2013)

Ich machs auch . Dieses Jahr warscheinlich wieder ne Transalp.


----------



## Chisum (12. Februar 2013)

Wer kann sich denn morgen aufraffen?

Wird kalt, jaaaa, aber immerhin einigermaßen trocken.


VG Stefan


----------



## camper69 (13. Februar 2013)

Ich werde mich raffen 
und mich auf den Weg zum RBT machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (13. Februar 2013)

bin auch dabei. wäre für ne temperatur- und championsleagueangepasste kurze runde bis 20:30
simon


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2013)

Wir fahren zu zweit um 19h von Degerloch aus los (ca. 5 Min von Endhalte-Zacke entfernt). 'Ne 2-3 Stunden Runde wird es schon werden, denke ich.

Das passt nicht ganz zu dem Plan eine kurze Runde bis 20.30h zu fahren, aber ich wollte es kurz erwähnen.

Falls jemand Lust hat, auch erst ab 19h loszufahren, gerne kurze Nachricht hier oder als PM.

Ansonsten werde ich versuchen, es mal wieder um 18.30h zu schaffen.

Beste Grüße
Hockdrik


----------



## Derschlankesimo (18. Februar 2013)

Wer kommt am Mittwoch? Wird matschig bei 1°C aber wahrscheinlich regenfrei.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich würde gerne, aber habe zu viel Arbeit . Nächste Woche schau ich dass ich kann.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Februar 2013)

- wetter.de gibt mir die Hoffnung auf -1°C abends 
- wetteronline.de leider nicht (+1°C)
- morgen wird es besser=kälter

Würde dennoch versuchen, heute um 18.30h vor Ort zu sein.

Wer ist dabei?

@_Nightfly_: ich würde Dein 29er gerne mal kennenlernen (spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken, ein 29er Rigid in den Stall zu stellen). Kannst Du Deine Arbeit nicht irgendwie passend drumrum drappieren?  Ich weiss, geht manchmal nicht, aber schön wär's schon.

Hockdrik


----------



## Derschlankesimo (20. Februar 2013)

mir reichts heute nicht auf 18:30. bin heute auch nicht ganz fit.
nächste woche wieder.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Februar 2013)

Alles klar! Danke für's Absagen, dann kann ich direkt von zu Hause fahren.
Bis demnächst wieder!

Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2013)

Allein wollte ich dann gestern auch nicht in den Wald und bin runter in's Tal gefahren.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Februar 2013)

Falls hier jemand Interesse hat, nicht nur unter der Woche abends, sondern vielleicht auch mal am WOE morgens, also _sehr morgens_ zu fahren:

Lust, am WOE früh zu fahren?


----------



## Bukk (4. März 2013)

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...lde.16587f3a-56c1-41be-ab8d-da9782227078.html

es tut sich doch mal wieder was im Walde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (4. März 2013)

Danke für die Info - sehr interessant!
Hockdrik


----------



## Bommelmartin (6. März 2013)

Fährt heute jemand??
Ich werde versuchen heute abend mal wieder mitzuradeln.
Ich hoffe es klappt und freue mich mal wieder altbekannte(und neue) Gesichter zu sehen.

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## Bukk (12. März 2013)

solange man auf einen 'regelmäßigen' Biketreff wetterbedingt warten muss   - hioer ein wenig Lektüre:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...cke.ca212f25-6f78-4e93-af44-0e42512e208f.html


----------



## Hockdrik (13. März 2013)

Danke noch mal für den Artikel, Bukk!

Thema wetterbedingt: 
da der Waldboden heute wahrscheinlich wieder eher weich und tief statt hart und knusprig ist, werden wir die Räder Richtung Innenstadt lenken und einen weiteren Urban Loop probieren. Allerdings arbeitsbedingt erst ab 19.00h/19.30h. Falls jemand spontan Interesse hat, komme ich gerne um die Uhrzeit rum an der Endhalte Zacke vorbei.

Ansonsten: 
ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass laut einer alten Bauernregel ab nächsten Mittwoch der Frühling kommt! ;-)

der Hockdrik


----------



## chris.mrpc (13. März 2013)

Ist von euch jemand gewillt auch Bikeneulinge mal mitzunehmen sobald es etwas wärmer wird? Fahr jetzt seit Spätjahr 2012 ein Fully und wohne für mein Praxissemester bis Ende Sommer 2013 in Stuttgart Zuffenhausen. Würde mich freuen wenn mich mal jemand oder auch eine Gruppe, die nicht auf jede verlorene Sekunde achtet, mitnemen würde und mir die Gegend zeigen könnte 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. März 2013)

Hi! 
Ich wäre morgen am 20.03 auch mal wieder dabei sofern es nicht regnet. Heute war auch regen angesagt und es scheint den ganzen Tag die Sonne. Hoffe es ist mogen wieder so. Wäre jemand dabei?


----------



## Chisum (19. März 2013)

Bin auch dabei (mit den selben Einschränkungen, wenn es wieder regnet ).

VG Stefan


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. März 2013)

Kewl!


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. März 2013)

ja Stefan, wirst jetzt weich oder alt. Du bist doch sonst nicht so zimperlich bei Regen gewesen.

Grüßle aus dem Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. März 2013)

wetteronline.de sagt: 
derzeit 5 Grad, später leichter Schneeregen (70%)

wetter.de sagt: 
abends 8 Grad, nur vereinzelt Regen (34%)



Ich würde heute dennoch kommen.
Wer noch?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (20. März 2013)

ich komm auch, mir reichen heute aber 2 Std.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. März 2013)

OK, ich komme auch, könnte aber knapp werden.

Bis später!

Hockdrik

P.S.: es war -> Pitsch-patsch! Tropf, tropf.


----------



## Chisum (20. März 2013)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ja Stefan, wirst jetzt weich oder alt. Du bist doch sonst nicht so zimperlich bei Regen gewesen.



Ist aber im Moment einfach too much. Auch heute wieder nur Matschsuppe. Aber wir haben's immerhin versucht .


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. März 2013)

das ist doch was. Komme grade aus dem schön winterlichen Teutoburger Wald zurück. Leider soll das Wetter dieses WE wieder schlechter werden


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. März 2013)

Fährt heut jemand? Wäre dabei. Müßte es bis 17h wissen.
Wäre doch toll so ohne Regen diesmal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. März 2013)

Keiner? OK wird mir auch zu hektisch. Grüße aus dem Stau am Pragsattel und bis kommende WOche hoffentlich .


----------



## blueride (1. April 2013)

Hallo an alle Radfahrer in und um Stuttgart .
Ich würde mich gerne eurer Truppe anschließen.
Da ich aus Möhringen komme ist der Treffpunkt Degerloch ganz geschickt.
Vom Leistungsniveau würde ich mich nicht mehr als Anfänger einschätzen.
Eher im unteren Fortgeschrittenenbereich .
Wie testet ihr den die Leistung neuer Mitfahrer ?
Wann und wo trefft Ihr euch den wieder ?
Grüße aus Möhringen


----------



## Hockdrik (2. April 2013)

ich wäre morgen dabei
Hockdrik

@blueride und @chris.mrpc: soll nicht unfreundlich sein, aber da ich selbst nur sehr selten mitfahre, überlasse ich den anderen, regelmäßigen und langjährigen Fahrern die Antwort. Was manchmal etwas dauern kann, weil viele in den Thread nur reingucken, wenn sie auch wirklich fahren wollen/können und dann auch nur kurz auf die letzten Meldungen.


----------



## Chisum (2. April 2013)

Habs auch eingeplant.

VG Stefan


----------



## szabta89 (2. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin in Stuttgart (aus Ungarn) vor einem Monat angekommen. Jetzt mein Mountainbike ist hier (kurz mein Trial Bike auch), und ich möchte Ihnen für eine Fahrt teilzunehmen. Ich lerne Deutsch jetzt aber am Anfang einige Englischkenntnisse würde eine große Hilfe für mich sein. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. April 2013)

Hi!
Ich komme auch .
@szabta!
Dann bis morgen 18:30, an der Haltestelle Degerloch


----------



## Derschlankesimo (3. April 2013)

bis nachher


----------



## Derschlankesimo (3. April 2013)

mit ist grad noch was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen. Ich glaube nicht dass ich das auf 18:30 schaffe. Dann voraussichtlich bis nächsten Mittwoch.
Simon


----------



## Chisum (9. April 2013)

Will morgen auf jeden Fall fahren, bei schlechtem Wetter eben zum Pumptrack. Wer ist noch dabei?

VG Stefan


----------



## Hockdrik (9. April 2013)

Leider nein, Telco bis 20h... 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. April 2013)

Gute Idee Stefan! Ich bin dabei !


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. April 2013)

Sorry so wie es draussen aussieht, fahre ich heute nicht. Mistwetter!


----------



## wholeStepDown (10. April 2013)

wie ist der pumptrack in V? 
Ich bin ja totaler noob was dies anbelangt (ebenso bmx/dirt tracks).
 Was gibt es denn in der Stuttgarter Umgebung für Strecken, um springen mal intensiv zu üben (also am besten mit vielen Tables unterschiedlicher höhe/weite)? Rommelshausen?


----------



## Bukk (10. April 2013)

Hallöchen. Falls ich es zeitlich schaffe bin ich heute eeeeendlich auch mal wieder dabei!
Sieht gut aus


----------



## Bukk (10. April 2013)

Kommst du Stefan?


----------



## Chisum (10. April 2013)

Ja, wenn sonst keiner kommt, können wir uns direkt treffen. Melde mich bei dir.


----------



## Dude5882 (15. April 2013)

Hallo miteinander,

aufgrund der hervorragenden Wetterlage heute werden Bukk und ich heute gegen 18:15 Uhr eine Runde drehen. Treffpunkt ist bisher Hölderlinplatz.

Derjenige, der Lust hat sich uns anzuschließen, möge sich (rechtzeitig) melden.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Nightfly.666 (16. April 2013)

How looks it out tomorrow? 
I am on the start !


----------



## Hockdrik (16. April 2013)

Leider ich nicht kommen kann. :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (16. April 2013)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> I am on the start !




Ich auch.

VG Stefan


----------



## flat_albert (16. April 2013)

Ich währe morgen gerne dabei, um wie viel Uhr geht's denn los?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. April 2013)

Siehe Seite 1 dieses Threads: 18:30 Uhr. Bis dann!


----------



## Bukk (17. April 2013)

bin heut dabei


----------



## chris.mrpc (17. April 2013)

Würde mich gerne nächste Woche anschließen...wie lange fahrt ihr denn momentan ca? Frage, da ich kein vernünftiges Licht am Bike habe !

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Bukk (18. April 2013)

Hallo Christian

Ich bin zwar nächste Woche nicht dabei - würde jedoch immer zu einem Licht raten, da die Streckenwahl spontan entschieden wird und es immer etwas später werden kann.
Ohne Licht ist man dann quasi aufgeschmissen. 


Grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris.mrpc (18. April 2013)

Hm OK danke dir, dann werd ich evtl noch die ein oder andere Woche warte.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Bukk (19. April 2013)

und weiter gehts

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ein.63eacc5a-7986-48b5-85cd-af1d2c400dfe.html


----------



## Dude5882 (23. April 2013)

Wer ist den morgen mit dabei? Ich hab's Zeug schon zusammen gepackt


----------



## spacerichie (23. April 2013)

Hi,
ich würde morgen gerne mal mitfahren, wenn´s für euch ok ist.
Wann und wo trefft ihr euch?

Rainer


----------



## Dude5882 (23. April 2013)

spacerichie schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde morgen gerne mal mitfahren, wenn´s für euch ok ist.
> Wann und wo trefft ihr euch?
> 
> Rainer



18:30 Uhr Endhaltestelle Zacke in Degerloch (Albplatz)


----------



## spacerichie (23. April 2013)

ok, ich bin da.


----------



## Chipsfrisch (23. April 2013)

Moin,
Ich würde auch gern mal mitkommen. Spielt das Alter denn eine Rolle ( bin 16 ) und ist es ein Problem das ich ein Hardtail fahre ?

Grüße


----------



## trucker (23. April 2013)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich hab's Zeug schon zusammen gepackt



Das mache ich morgen früh auch noch, denn der Mittwoch lockt mit 18 Grad um 18:00 am Albplatz 

Tschö


----------



## Chisum (23. April 2013)

Chipsfrisch schrieb:


> Spielt das Alter denn eine Rolle ( bin 16 ) ?
> 
> Grüße



Nö, das darf ich als Ältester hier sagen.

Bin auch am Start.


VG Stefan


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. April 2013)

Hauptsache Kinder im Geiste, das biologische Alter ist egal .
Bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (25. April 2013)

Die gestrige Runde steckte tief in den Beinen heute. War eine tolle Runde. Schönes Trail/Strecke- Verhältnis und atemberaubende Ausblicke in unsere Natur! Und zudem eine harmonische Kollegialität..

@ Rainer

Du hast doch nach einer "Erleuchtung" gefragt:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/New-3x-CREE-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item460db30c2d


Viele Grüße
Teho


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2013)

Hört sich richtig gut an, kann es mir lebhaft vorstellen!

War gestern später am Abend auch unterwegs Richtung Mahdental: absolut traumhaft! 
Inklusive einer Fledermaus, die minutenlang im Lichtkegel vor uns her ist und einem Salamander, dem ich gerad noch ausweichen konnte.

Gebe mir Mühe, mal wieder zeitig rauszukommen und bei Euch dabei zu sein.


----------



## flat_albert (28. April 2013)

Wie sieht's aus, Mittwoch erster Mai?


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2013)

Wetter-technisch würde ich Mittwochabend in Betracht ziehen, wobei es jetzt zum Beispiel am Sonntagmittag nach dem Regen an den Tagen zuvor noch richtig matsch-nass war und irgendwie brauche ich das jetzt und nach dem langen Winter erst mal nicht mehr.

Mittwochmittag gerne noch mal hier klären.

Hockdrik


----------



## flat_albert (29. April 2013)

Solange es nicht regnet, wenn wir fahren...hab mir am Samstag neue fat Alberts drauf gezogen, müsste also vom grip her gehen (im Gegensatz zu den zu semislicks mutierten Alberts)


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Mai 2013)

bei mir klappt es heute leider nicht! 

Mittwochsfahrer sind auch eher so Unter-der-Woche-Fahrer - da heute Feiertag, könnte es mau bleiben.

Bei mir Sonntag wieder!



Hockdrik


----------



## flat_albert (1. Mai 2013)

Hatte es zwar auf dem plan heute Abend bei dem schönen Wetter  mit zu fahren, bin aber bis 18:30 leider nicht fertig


----------



## Chipsfrisch (7. Mai 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand ? Würde mich freuen


----------



## Chisum (8. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre mit.

VG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (8. Mai 2013)

ich fahr auch mal wieder mit, kann aber nur bis 20:45.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. Mai 2013)

How looks it out tomorrow?
I'll be at the start .


----------



## spacerichie (14. Mai 2013)

Bin auch wieder dabei

 @teho:
Danke für den Erleuchtungstip - leider erst heute gesehen, morgen wird´s ggf. nochmal spannend


----------



## Chisum (14. Mai 2013)

Starte auch mit. CU


----------



## Derschlankesimo (14. Mai 2013)

sitz auch schon im Startloch.
bis morgen!


----------



## Dude5882 (14. Mai 2013)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> sitz auch schon im Startloch.
> bis morgen!



Schließe mich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flat_albert (14. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Chipsfrisch (14. Mai 2013)

Ich komme auch !


----------



## trucker (14. Mai 2013)

Dieses sogenannte Startloch ist auch hier vorzufinden! Sollte es mir zeitlich nicht reichen melde ich mich tel. ab und werde bei RT/Urach fahren.

VG To


----------



## Nightfly.666 (15. Mai 2013)

Kewl !


----------



## Chisum (15. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter regt mich so auf, habe jetzt keine Lust mehr und esse heute lieber Chips auf dem Sofa


----------



## Bukk (15. Mai 2013)

joa...extra gas gegeben auf arbeit um fertig zu werden..will ich los HAGEL ... nu sitz ich immernoch hier und schaffs eh nicht rechtzeitig an die Zacke...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (15. Mai 2013)

ich denke das Gröbste (Hagel) dürfte bis 18:30 vorbei sein.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Mai 2013)

es war dann aber doch gar nicht so schlimm, sondern eigentlich richtig schön, oder?
Ich war später Richtung 7-Mühlen unterwegs und wir sind nicht sooo dreckig geworden.


----------



## Chisum (16. Mai 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ... und wir sind nicht sooo dreckig geworden.



Ich hätte es gerne staubig!


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Mai 2013)

Chisum schrieb:


> Ich hätte es gerne staubig!


 
Du meinst in etwa so, oder?!






Ich erinnere mich dunkel. Aber dafür kriegen wir bestimmt einen goldenen Herbst. ;-)

Mir ist kürzlich aufgefallen, wie groß der Unterschied schon von einem Hang zum anderen sein kann. Auf dem einen stand die Erde wie aufgeweichter Biskuit-Boden unterm Laub und ist einfach mit einem den Hang runtergerutscht. Ging gar nicht. Auf dem anderen Hang war es hingegen OK. Eher Linzer Torte. 

An manchen Stellen müßte man vielleicht auch über etwas Trail-Pflege nachdenken. Bisschen Laub weghaken, weil es die Feuchtigkeit hält. Bisschen Drainage-Gräben graben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (16. Mai 2013)

P.S.: Seit dem 1. Mai ist die Schonzeit für Rehböcke vorbei. Jetzt im Mai und Juni sind daher gerade in der Morgen- und Abend-Dämmerung wieder vermehrt die Hochsitze besetzt. Jagdzeit ist dann bis Januar je nach Geschlecht und Alter der Rehe und für Schwarzwild eh das ganze Jahr über, aber jetzt im Mai/Juni wird schon nochmal intensiver gejagt.
Wie man das findet und hält kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich habe gestern jedenfalls auf dem Rückweg einen größeren Bogen um eine Lichtung gemacht, nachdem ich auf dem Hinweg den besetzten Hochsitz bemerkt habe. Im Sinne eines halbwegs fairen Miteinanders. Man muss ja nicht noch mehr Ärger im Wald haben.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. Mai 2013)

Es regnet in Strömen .


----------



## Hild (22. Mai 2013)

servus, bin mal wieder neu angemeldet. der tobi, der leider mittwochs nie kann:-(
jmd. bock samstag mit nach calw zu kommen?
gruss tobi


----------



## Derschlankesimo (22. Mai 2013)

Wann gehts los, was steht auf dem Plan?
Gruß
Simon


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Mai 2013)

skifahren im Schwarzwald oder auf der Alb


----------



## Bukk (29. Mai 2013)

jemand eine idee für ein alternatives hobby ?


----------



## Trailjunkie (29. Mai 2013)

Hosentaschenbillard vielleicht?


----------



## Trailjunkie (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn es aber Outdoor sein sollte, dann evtl. Regenwürmer oder Schnecken züchten.


----------



## Steffko (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu in Stuttgart und heiß auf Trails! Die MIttwochsrunde findet immer noch statt? Jedes Wetter? Degerloch? 18:30?

Gruß Steffko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don.Carlos (31. Mai 2013)

Bin ebenso relativ Neu in Stuttgart, kenne noch nicht viele Trails und hätte also auch Interesse. Wetter müsste ja jetzt langsam endlich mal sommerlicher werden.


----------



## flat_albert (5. Juni 2013)

Ich bin morgen bzw heute dabei


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. Juni 2013)

Ich kann nicht .


----------



## Bukk (5. Juni 2013)

wie schauts denn aus mit der bodenbeschaffenheit? - kann man ohne schwimmflügel fahren?


----------



## flat_albert (5. Juni 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung...ich vermute mal, dass es zwar matschig aber gut fahrbar sein wird...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (5. Juni 2013)

bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (5. Juni 2013)

ich komme auch..hoffe ich schaff es pünktlich


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Juni 2013)

Richtung 7-Mühlen, wo es zwischendurch schon trockener war als z.B. oberhalb Bopser, war es gestern zäh-pampig und nicht mehr so nass-matschig. Besser also, aber noch nicht gut. Zumal die Wege immer noch sehr tief sind. Hitze hilf!


----------



## Chipsfrisch (11. Juni 2013)

Letztes Mal leider nicht geschafft, fährt jemand morgen ?


----------



## spacerichie (11. Juni 2013)

fangopackung gratis, ich wäre dabei.
brauchen nur noch jemand, der die trails gut kennt


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. Juni 2013)

Bis heute Abend!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. Juni 2013)

Laßt uns mal wieder die EsNos fahren OK?


----------



## Dude5882 (12. Juni 2013)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Laßt uns mal wieder die EsNos fahren OK?



Wegen mir gerne


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juni 2013)

Da die Wetteraussichten für Mittwoch schon wieder etwas durchwachsen sind:
Wer hätte denn Lust vorsorglich schon mal morgen, also Montag 17.6. abends von Degerloch aus zu fahren? Um 19h an der Endhalte Zacke?

EDIT: OK, ich sehe gerade, dass die Wetteraussichten für Mittwoch korrigiert wurden und alles super sonnig bleibt, _aber_ ich denke, es kann nicht schaden, zu fahren, solange es so ist, wie es ist.


----------



## Dude5882 (18. Juni 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Da die Wetteraussichten für Mittwoch schon wieder etwas durchwachsen sind:
> Wer hätte denn Lust vorsorglich schon mal morgen, also Montag 17.6. abends von Degerloch aus zu fahren? Um 19h an der Endhalte Zacke?
> 
> EDIT: OK, ich sehe gerade, dass die Wetteraussichten für Mittwoch korrigiert wurden und alles super sonnig bleibt, _aber_ ich denke, es kann nicht schaden, zu fahren, solange es so ist, wie es ist.



Bei den Temperaturen müsste man das Biken ansich auf die frühen Morgenstunden verlegen... allerdings ist das die gleiche Zeit, wenn es auch noch im Büro halbwegs erträglich ist. :-/

Ich denke, ich gehe morgen früh ins Büro und wieder früh heim, daher falle ich morgen wohl aus.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juni 2013)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Bei den Temperaturen müsste man das Biken an sich auf die frühen Morgenstunden verlegen... allerdings ist das die gleiche Zeit, wenn es auch noch im Büro halbwegs erträglich ist. :-/



...und genau dafür gibt es die Sonnmorgenfahrer =O= 

- frühe Morgenstunden
- sonntags (also Büro eher nicht so relevant) 


Nächster Termin ist am nächsten Sonntag, 23.6., 7 Uhr morgens. Treffpunkt analog Mittwochsfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (19. Juni 2013)

wer trotzt der Hitze nachher, außer mir?


----------



## Bukk (19. Juni 2013)

Mein Tag heute in Zahlen:








Ich bin raus...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (19. Juni 2013)

falls oben jemand wartet. Ich bin nach nem Schlauchplatzer zurück Richtung stelle/geroksruhe. Greif nachher nochmal an.


----------



## Johnny-Ass (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir möchten euch gerne zu unserer Bikepark Eröffnung am 30.06.2013 einladen. Alle Infos findet ihr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10714709&posted=1#post10714709

VG
Tobi


----------



## Dude5882 (25. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen,

wer ist morgen mit am Start? Wetter soll ja ganz passabel werden.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Derschlankesimo (25. Juni 2013)

ich


----------



## Dude5882 (26. Juni 2013)

Gibts schon einen Plan wohin die Reise heute gehen soll? Überlege noch, wo ich das Auto abstelle..


----------



## Chisum (26. Juni 2013)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Gibts schon einen Plan wohin die Reise heute gehen soll?



Stadtstrand. Am Ende.

VG Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (26. Juni 2013)

Chisum schrieb:


> Stadtstrand. Am Ende.
> 
> VG Stefan



Ok, alles klar. Mach mich nun auf den Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (3. Juli 2013)

Fährt heute jemand? Boden ist ja wieder in Schuss, da macht das bisschen Regen nix.


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Juli 2013)

Wer wäre denn morgen mit dabei?


----------



## Bukk (9. Juli 2013)

bin dabei. aber da ich noch nicht so ganz wiederhergestellt bin kürz ich evtl. etwas ab


----------



## Nador (9. Juli 2013)

Ich würde mich gerne morgen anschliessen, sofern meine Gabel dichthält. Muss ich mir später noch genauer anschauen.
Gruß Jul


----------



## spacerichie (10. Juli 2013)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn morgen mit dabei?



heute schaff ich´s auch mal wieder


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich auch !

Till same!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonny_79 (10. Juli 2013)

Chisum schrieb:


> Stadtstrand. Am Ende.
> 
> VG Stefan


Nach degerloch


----------



## trucker (10. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin,

ward ihr heute auch fleißig? Viele Höhenmeter gemacht? Brav..







Viele Grüße aus Hamburg

Theo


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. Juli 2013)

Hi Theo,

hasts noch bis da hoch geschafft?


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Juli 2013)

Mag jemand spontan heute fahren? 
18.30h Zacke?

(kann auch etwas später sein, wenn zu spontan)


----------



## trucker (12. Juli 2013)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Theo,
> 
> hasts noch bis da hoch geschafft?



Die dreimillionen Pixel der Kamerea können leider wenig Aufschluß darüber geben ob sich beim uphill Schweißperlen an der Stirn gebildet haben


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. Juli 2013)

na dann bist ja wohl fit für schlaflos im Sattel. Seid ihr denn inzwischen komplett?
Grüßle Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Juli 2013)

Wer isn morgen mit dabei? Ich waers..


----------



## Bukk (16. Juli 2013)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wer isn morgen mit dabei? Ich waers..



Hab morgen mal wieder Einspielung. Wenns mir langt, komm ich.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (16. Juli 2013)

bin dabei morgen beim Staubgewühle...


----------



## spacerichie (17. Juli 2013)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nador (17. Juli 2013)

bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wäre morgen jmd. dabei? Ich bin selber allerdings aufgrund der gewittrigen Vorhersage noch unschlüssig, ob ich mein Bike etc. mit zur Arbeit nehmen soll...

VG Ingmar

P.S.: Ich glaube ich lass es und warte auf Wetterstabilisierung.


----------



## Nador (24. Juli 2013)

Wenn das Wetter so hält, wie es momentan ist würd ich heute abend ne Runde drehen.
Gruß Julian
Edit: Okay, Weltuntergang. Dann wohl nicht..


----------



## Chipsfrisch (25. Juli 2013)

Ich wäre gern die letzten Male gekommen, vorallem bei dem Wetter. Doch leider musste ich ua. die Alpen überqueren . Und jetzt gehts erst mal in den Urlaub. Aber dann bin ich hoffentlich wieder regelmäßig dabei!

Grüße
Kai


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

...falls jemand wegen des Weltuntergangs am Mittwoch und der Hitze tagsüber akuten Bike-Entzug hat:
frühmorgens um 7 Uhr ist die Welt noch in Ordnung und die Trails halbwegs leer.

Zum Beispiel jetzt am Sonntag, 28.7., 7 Uhr morgens
- Treffpunkt in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke oben
- Adresse Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart 
- oder Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507"
- Tour Richtung Bopser, Frauenkopf, Rohracker, Sillenbuch und zurück 
- spaß-orientierte Singletrack-Tour, eher Trails, möglichst wenig Forstautobahnen
- ca. 2-3 Stunden bei der Hitze, km und hm schauen wir dann mal

aktuelle Infos findet Ihr auch hier:Sonnmorgenfahrer =O=


----------



## Dude5882 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich bin morgen dabei, wer noch?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (30. Juli 2013)

Mein Fahrrad und ich sind auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Chisum (31. Juli 2013)

Dito.

VG Stefan


----------



## Bukk (31. Juli 2013)

i try


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spacerichie (31. Juli 2013)

ebenfalls am start: rainer


----------



## Bukk (31. Juli 2013)

nimmt jemand ne säge mit? da hats die tage überall ordentlich äste runtergelassen ...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (31. Juli 2013)

Ich bring eine mit


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Juli 2013)

Hoffe, Ihr habt/hattet eine schöne Tour heute und konntet ein bißchen aufräumen.

Ich habe letztens mit meiner neuen Freundin Silky (s.u.) bereits ein paar größere Äste und kleinere Bäume geräumt, die quer über den Weg lagen, aber es kommt ja erstaunlicherweise immer noch was nach.

Wie auch immer: 
heut hat's leider bei mir mal wieder nicht geklappt, wer hätte daher denn Lust, morgen, Donnerstag den 1.8. so gegen 19h ab Degerloch eine 2-3h Stunden Runde zu fahren?

Hockdrik






Silky


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2013)

Weil sich hier ja einige Stuttgarter Biker zusammenfinden kurz ein Post zum Thema 2m-Regel:

_"Das Radfahren im Wald wird in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg auch kÃ¼nftig nur auf Wegen erlaubt sein, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind. âDie Zwei-Meter-Regelung hat sich bewÃ¤hrtâ, erklÃ¤rte Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde (GrÃ¼ne) den Stuttgarter Nachrichten auf eine FDP-Anfrage." _
Zitat aus StZ-Artiekl zur 2m-Regel

Aus meiner Sicht ein guter Anlass, mit Online-Kommentaren und Leserbriefen deutlich zu machen, dass es unter den WÃ¤hlern nicht nur Wanderer gibt und dass ein Miteinander im Wald statt 2m-Regel die viel bessere LÃ¶sung ist.

Siehe auch Open Trails auf Facebook


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. August 2013)

Ärgerlicher Bericht!
Fährt heute jemand?
Ich wäre dabei, wenn sich noch jemand meldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (7. August 2013)

Ich bin heute raus. Hab mein Rad wegen der schlechten Wetterprognose zu Hause gelassen..


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. August 2013)

Ok danke fürs Antworten Ingmar. Ich bin dann auch raus.


----------



## Nador (10. August 2013)

Ich dreh nachher um halb 4 ne kurze Runde - falls jemand spontan Lust hat, darf er sich gerne anschliessen  Abfahrt Degerloch, falls sich niemand meldet geh ich direkt ins Mahdental..
Gruß Julian


----------



## Dude5882 (13. August 2013)

Hi zusammen,

wer ist morgen dabei? Ich bins... 

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## spacerichie (13. August 2013)

ok, bin auch dabei


----------



## Bukk (13. August 2013)

hab mal wieder Einspielung .. also je nach dem eben


----------



## Nador (14. August 2013)

Bin dabei, wenn sich das Wetter halbwegs hält.
Trailzustände sind teilweise "interessant".
Gruß Julian


----------



## Trailst4R (19. August 2013)

Fährt diesen Mittwoch jemand? Ich bin neu in der Stadt und würde übermorgen gerne ne Runde mitfahren!


----------



## Dude5882 (20. August 2013)

Ich leider doch diese Woche nicht, bin auf Seminar. 
Gruesse,  Ingmar


----------



## Nador (20. August 2013)

Ich bin dabei, werd aber vermutlich zeitlich etwas früher aussteigen.
Gruß Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (21. August 2013)

18.30 Uhr Endstation Zacke wie auf der ersten Seite ist immer noch aktuell? Falls mich einer sieht: Fahre ein 2010er Speci Enduro in Rot mit rotem Helm


----------



## Bukk (21. August 2013)

ist immer noch aktuell  versuch es heut zu schaffen - weis aber noch nicht genau ob mich die Arbeit davon abhält.

Stefan? Mal wieder im Urlaub?


----------



## Trailst4R (21. August 2013)

Alles klar, ich werde da sein und hoffe auf jemanden der sich in der Gegend auskennt


----------



## Bukk (21. August 2013)

Bin leider raus  hoffentlich nächst mal wieder


----------



## TheGoOn (25. August 2013)

Guten Tag,

wo fahrt ihr den immer rum? Fernsehturm und dann runter zum Marienplatz?! 
Würde mich am Mittwoch mal ranhängen.

Bin leider Anfänger und meine Kondition lässt noch zu Wünschen übrig 

Kennt jemand von euch den Trail vom Schloss Solitude runter nach Weil im Dorf und kann mir sagen wo ich diesen finde?!


----------



## Bukk (27. August 2013)

Hallo,

nun als Start fahren wir dort auch des öfteren hinunter. Gefahren wird im Schnitt so um die 3h rum und was man in der Zeit halt an Höhenmeter hinbekommt (müsste mal jemand mit nem GPS-Dingens beantworten  ).  Beschreiben würde ich es als abfahrtsorientierte Touren - ein bisschen Kondition wäre also schon gut.
Zu bestimmten Trails wirst du im Forum nix finden. Passend dazu gerade am laufen:

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## TheGoOn (27. August 2013)

Eine gewisse Kondition ist vorhanden! Kommt aber auch immer darauf an wie das Tempo ist  Schnell hoch um noch schneller runterzukommen da kann ich nicht lange mithalten


----------



## morei (27. August 2013)

Wenn die die Puste aus geht kannst du dich ja immer noch ausklinken, is ja kein Thema


----------



## Dude5882 (27. August 2013)

ich bin morgen wohl mit am Start. Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (27. August 2013)

werde da sein


----------



## TheGoOn (27. August 2013)

Endhalte der Zacke um 18 Uhr?!

Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich da sein.


----------



## Dude5882 (27. August 2013)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Endhalte der Zacke um 18 Uhr?!
> 
> Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich da sein.



18:30 Uhr


----------



## rhoen-biker (27. August 2013)

Ich bin seit gestern auch in Stuttgart und wohne in Degerloch, bei meiner Freundin. Würde mich auch gerne anhängen wenn es euch nichts ausmacht?? 
Bin 23 Jahre alt und begeisterter Radsportler. Kenne mich hier leider jedoch überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## Dude5882 (27. August 2013)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Ich bin seit gestern auch in Stuttgart und wohne in Degerloch, bei meiner Freundin. Würde mich auch gerne anhängen wenn es euch nichts ausmacht??
> Bin 23 Jahre alt und begeisterter Radsportler. Kenne mich hier leider jedoch überhaupt nicht aus.



Klar, komm mit!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (28. August 2013)

Bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (28. August 2013)

Kann sein, dass ich doch nicht dabei bin. Das klärt sich noch.


----------



## Mo_Muss_Reichen (28. August 2013)

Moin Moin,

bin neu hier und würde mich auch mal anschließen wenns passt. Fahrtechnisch nicht so der ober pro, aber das sieht man ja dann wies läuft. Wär auf jeden Fall ne gute Sache. 

Cheers Mo


----------



## TheGoOn (28. August 2013)

Findet das ganze auch be Regen statt?


----------



## Chipsfrisch (28. August 2013)

Ich würde trotzdem kommen, wenn sonst jemand kommt.


----------



## rhoen-biker (28. August 2013)

Im Moment schauts doch wieder ganz gut aus!


----------



## Dude5882 (3. September 2013)

wer ist denn außer mir morgen wieder mit am Start?

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Derschlankesimo (3. September 2013)

Ich


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (4. September 2013)

Bin endlich auch mal wieder dabei. Freu mich!


----------



## spacerichie (4. September 2013)

heute klappts mal wieder - bis gleich


----------



## fbd1788 (11. September 2013)

Was benutzt ihr bei euren Ausfahrten für Trailleuchten? Ich hätte gerne mal Lust mitzufahren, aber 300-500  für ne Lampe find ich n bisschen verrückt. Ist ne Leuchte in der Preisklasse bei den Trails rund um Stuttgart überhaupt notwendig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (11. September 2013)

Also 900(pseudo)-Lumen sollten es schon sein, besser 1800. Wenns günstiger sein soll guck mal bei mytinysun oder noch günstiger: magic shine. 

Wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## spacerichie (11. September 2013)

sieht schlecht aus, speiche gerissen, ersatzbike desolat und keine zeit für wartung - muss wohl aussetzen..


----------



## Chisum (11. September 2013)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Wer ist heute dabei?



Ich bin dabei.

VG Stefan


----------



## Derschlankesimo (11. September 2013)

Chisum schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.
> 
> VG Stefan



Perfekt


----------



## Bukk (11. September 2013)

I try


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. September 2013)

Morgen Regentour? Ich wär dabei, wer noch?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. September 2013)

Also, wenn ich 
1.) rechtzeitig aus der Werkstatt komme
2.) noch irgendwo nen Ersatzschlauch auftreiben kann und
3.) keiner meint, mit nem Hardtail komm ich nicht mit (?)

dann komm ich mit im Schlamm spielen 

Hoffe, das wird nicht wieder so ne Ente wie gestern, woch ich nach 30m umgedreht  und heimgeschoben hab!


----------



## Chipsfrisch (18. September 2013)

Ich komm auch,     motiviert.

Hardtail is nicht ? (Wegen Regen ?)
Grüße


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. September 2013)

Hardtail is ausschließlich,- Fahrtechnik ist mein Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (18. September 2013)

Hast du schon deine neue Lampe? Wenn nicht wär ne kürzere Runde von mir aus auch ok heute.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. September 2013)

Wer? Ich? Lampe(n) am Start...


----------



## Hockdrik (18. September 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik ist mein Thema



glaubt ihm kein Wort!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. September 2013)




----------



## Chipsfrisch (18. September 2013)

Ja Lampe ist vorhanden aber die Befestigung ist mir ein rätsel


----------



## Derschlankesimo (18. September 2013)

Kriegen wir hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. September 2013)

Ich war 3 (in Worten:drei!) Minuten zu spät... Der dritte Plattfuß innerhalb zwei Tagen
Aber drei Minuten? Wart Ihr die, die ich am Landwirtschaftswürfel/ Südheimer Platz getroffen hab?
Egal, whatever, vielleicht klappts ja nächstes Mal...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (18. September 2013)

Wir sind 18:40 losgefahren.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. September 2013)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> 18:40



Verdammt,- ich Schussel bin von 18.00 ausgegangen. So n Mist, da langst mir mal und dann komm ich zu früh... Wie in echt


----------



## Dude5882 (24. September 2013)

Wer ist morgen mit dabei?


----------



## Bukk (24. September 2013)

ich


----------



## OlviRie (25. September 2013)

Hallo, ich würde heute mal mitfahren, falls neue Gesichter willkommen sind.
Zacke-Endstation in Degerloch, 18.30?
Grüße, Oliver


----------



## Bukk (25. September 2013)

Hallo Oliver,

neue Gesichter sind immer willkommen 
Zacke-Endstation in Degerloch, 18.30 Uhr - passt.

Zwingend Notwendig ist eine anständig helle Lampe - ohne die macht es um diese Jahreszeit keinen Sinn mehr.

Wir fahren eigentlich möglichst anspruchsvoll runter und alles hoch. Soweit die Wege in der Gegend eben was hergeben. Marathon-mäßig sind wir da eher nicht unterwegs 

Fahrzeit vermutlich irgendwas zwischen 2,5-3,5h


Grüße
Carsten


----------



## OlviRie (25. September 2013)

Lampen hab ich, den Rest werd ich dann sehen.
Ich pack dann halt beleidigt ein, wenn´s mir zu wild wird, und such mir jemand anderes zum Spielen...;-)
Bis heut Abend.
Grüße


----------



## andi485 (25. September 2013)

HI, werd heut auch mal wieder mitfahren.
Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2013)

kurze Werbeunterbrechung für eine gute Sache:

Die Petition zu Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü ist mit mehr als 32.000 Unterschriften innerhalb von 5 Wochen sehr erfolgreich, braucht aber einen ordentlichen Schlussspurt, um auf die 50.000 zu kommen. 

Ich nehme an, dass viele Biker bereits unterzeichnet haben, daher möchte ich alle Interessierten bitten, auch im Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis für das Unterzeichnen der Petition zu werben.

Wenn jeder nur 1-2 (Nicht-)Biker von der Sache überzeugen kann, kommen wir schnell auf die 50.000 und haben dadurch eine noch bessere Verhandlungsbasis gegenüber Politik, Verbänden und Forst.

-> Hier geht's zur Petition, das unterzeichnen dauert max. 2 Minuten und kann auch anonym erfolgen! 

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Vielen Dank!
Hockdrik, der sicherlich demnächst mal wieder mitfährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (1. Oktober 2013)

Wer wäre morgen mit dabei? Ich bin mir selbst allerdings noch nicht 100%ig sicher ob ich komme (leichtes Kratzen im Hals).

VG Ingmar


----------



## andi485 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre morgen mit dabei.
Grüße Andreas


----------



## Dude5882 (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich heute nicht dabei. Wenn doch, melde ich mich nochmal.

VG Ingmar


----------



## andi485 (2. Oktober 2013)

wenn niemand kommt werd ich wohl absagen.
bis dann
VG Andreas


----------



## Nightfly.666 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute!

Lange haben wir uns nicht mehr gesehen, da ich mir den Arm gebrochen habe beim Downhillfahren. Es geht nun wieder besser und ich hätte in den kommenden Tagen mal wieder große Lust mich aufs Rad zu schwingen. Hat jemand am Sonntag Zeit? Ich habe auch in dieses Topic hier reingeschrieben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320734&page=146
Würde mich freuen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Oktober 2013)

Sonntag Morgen 7.00 Uhr an der Endhalte Zacke, siehe hier:
Sonnmorgenfahrer


----------



## TheGoOn (7. Oktober 2013)

Könnt ihr den schon vorraus sagen wohin die Fahrt am Mittwoch gehen wird?
Muss ein paar neue Trails kennenlernen 

Es gibt nicht zufällig irgendwo ne Map auf der Singletrails von Stuttgart eingezeichnet sind?! Gerne auch per Pm


----------



## solonium (8. Oktober 2013)

Probiere es mal mit www.gpsies.com ! Da kannst du unter dem Button ...mehr verschiedene Karten auswählen.
Wenn du da die sigma fahrrad auswählst und entsprechend reinzoomst sind Wege mit MTB0 bis MTB3 gekennzeichnet.

Viele Grüße
Solonium


----------



## Derschlankesimo (8. Oktober 2013)

Wer ist denn morgen alles fabei außer mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich werds mal wieder versuchen, zeitlich einzurichten.

18.30 Uhr, gelle?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Oktober 2013)

okay. ich gebe bis spätestens 1500 bescheid!


----------



## Chipsfrisch (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja , ich komm auch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Oktober 2013)

Wird schon wieder eng hier,- wartet nicht auf mich!


----------



## Chipsfrisch (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mir mal zu Herzen genommen was du zu dem halbfertigen Kicker gesagt hast und ihn etwas vervollstängt. VL komm ich auch nochmal mit einer Schaufel. 

Ich hoffe es ist springbar und niemand fällt da hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2013)

Falls sich noch jemand aus Stuttgart und Umgebung für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel engagieren will: 
wir treffen uns morgen zum ersten Mal um 19h in Stuttgart-Süd. Bisher haben ca. 10 Leute zugesagt.
Bei Interesse PM an mich.

Besten Dank und Gruß
Hockdrik 

P.S.: Worum's geht kann man hier: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails und hier: http://bit.ly/177HlUs nachlesen und hier auch gerne unterstützen: http://bit.ly/19RiytZ


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2013)

P.S.: Dabei handelt es sich weder um eine Unterschriften-Sammel-Aktion, noch um eine  Ausfahrt, sondern um ein erstes Treffen um sich kennenzulernen und Ideen für Aktivitäten zu sammeln, erste Aktionen zu planen etc.


----------



## LasseCreutz (14. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute,

bin neu in der Stadt und will MTB fahren 

Wann trefft ihr euch wo um was zu fahren?

LG Lasse


----------



## Derschlankesimo (14. Oktober 2013)

Mittwochs 18:30,
Endhaltestelle Zahnradbahn ( Zacke ).
Schwierigkeitsgrad S1-3; 
Ca. 30-45 km
Ca. 600-900 Höhenmeter
In ca. 3 Std.


----------



## Dude5882 (15. Oktober 2013)

Wäre morgen jemand mit am Start?


----------



## LasseCreutz (15. Oktober 2013)

Joa, aber halb 7 ist etwas spät um 3 Stunden Rad zu fahren, oder?


----------



## Dude5882 (15. Oktober 2013)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Joa, aber halb 7 ist etwas spät um 3 Stunden Rad zu fahren, oder?



Wir machen das nun seit rund 6-7 Jahren... In der dunklen Jahreszeit ist anständige Beleuchtung ein Muss. Wenns allzu nass und/oder kalt wird, kanns auch mal kürzer werden. Ein Aussteigen zwischendurch ist in der Regel (je nach Ortskenntnisse) auch möglich.
 @Simon: bist Du morgen dabei?


----------



## LasseCreutz (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich frag mal Papa ob ich seine Lampe bekomme...
Wenn ja bin ich dabei


----------



## Derschlankesimo (15. Oktober 2013)

Weiß noch nicht, wenn du bei den nassen Bedingungen fahren möchtest bin ich dabei.


----------



## Dude5882 (15. Oktober 2013)

In Anbetracht der sehr nassen Verhältnisse und dem Geschäftstermin, den ich morgen am frühen Abend habe verzichte ich morgen doch auf eine Ausfahrt und hoffe auf trockenere Bedingungen nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseCreutz (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich krieg die Lampe... Und morgen soll das Wetter besser werden

http://www.wetteronline.de/wetter/stuttgart

Da!!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (15. Oktober 2013)

Ok


----------



## Derschlankesimo (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin dabei heute.


----------



## LasseCreutz (16. Oktober 2013)

dann bis halb 7


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Oktober 2013)

Mensch Daniel! Ich wars, Ingmar


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja Ingmar! Mir ists am nächsten Tag auch eingefallen!! OMG!!! *rofl* Ohne Helm sieht man halt gleich ganz anders aus!


----------



## Dude5882 (28. Oktober 2013)

stimmt! Ich war nochmal zurück gelaufen, als es mir eingefallen war, aber da warst Du schon weg.


----------



## trucker (29. Oktober 2013)

Den im Anhang zu sehene Doppelscheinwerfer hätte ich günstig abzugeben  






Viele Grüße aus Hamburch,

Theo


----------



## Dude5882 (29. Oktober 2013)

Wer fährt morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich


----------



## krone. (29. Oktober 2013)

Wann und wo startet ihr?
Wäre auch dabei wenn euch das passt!!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (29. Oktober 2013)

18:30 Zacke Endhaltestelle Degerloch


----------



## Bukk (30. Oktober 2013)

na dann versuch ichs auch mal wieder wa


----------



## Nightfly.666 (30. Oktober 2013)

@ingmar:
*gg* 

Ich würde echt gerne mal wieder mit. Mein Arm ist wieder biketauglich, aber ich bin z.Zt. jeden Mittwoch in Waldkirch auf der Baustelle und komme zw. 19 und 20h mit dem Zug in Stuggi an . Vielleicht können wir ja mal an nem WE was starten. KOmmendes bin ich nicht da aber darauf. Melde mich nochmal. Euch viel Spaß weiterhin


----------



## ingmar (30. Oktober 2013)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> @ingmar:
> *gg*
> 
> Ich würde echt gerne mal wieder mit. Mein Arm ist wieder biketauglich, aber ich bin z.Zt. jeden Mittwoch in Waldkirch auf der Baustelle und komme zw. 19 und 20h mit dem Zug in Stuggi an . Vielleicht können wir ja mal an nem WE was starten. KOmmendes bin ich nicht da aber darauf. Melde mich nochmal. Euch viel Spaß weiterhin



hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (30. Oktober 2013)

ingmar schrieb:


> hä?



 Amateure ... aber komm doch mal vorbei Ingmar falls du in Stuttgart bist


----------



## ingmar (30. Oktober 2013)

Geht klar


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2013)

Ausgewogner Bericht zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel" aus der Böblinger Kreiszeitung, Politik und Forst äußern sich konstruktiv:

Kompletter Text aus einem Artikel der Böblinger Kreiszeitung von gestern

-> hier insbesondere Böblingens Forstdirektor Reinhold Kratzer und Waldenbuchs Bürgermeister Michael Lutz, gleichzeitig Vorsitzender des Fördervereins Naturpark Schönbuch, der erkannt hat: "Man sollte immer mit angemessener Geschwindigkeit unterwegs sein. Breitere Wege könnten da, analog zur Autobahn, sogar eher zu schnellem Fahren animieren." 

Es tut sich was und es geht in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2013)

P.S.: -> heute Abend tut sich auch schon was!
Biker bei Critical Mass Stuttgart am 1.11. um 18.30h am Feuersee in Stuttgart West
Critical Mass Stuttgart


----------



## Dude5882 (5. November 2013)

ingmar schrieb:


> hä?



Namensvetter ;-) gg


----------



## Dude5882 (5. November 2013)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> @ingmar:
> *gg*
> 
> Ich würde echt gerne mal wieder mit. Mein Arm ist wieder biketauglich, aber ich bin z.Zt. jeden Mittwoch in Waldkirch auf der Baustelle und komme zw. 19 und 20h mit dem Zug in Stuggi an . Vielleicht können wir ja mal an nem WE was starten. KOmmendes bin ich nicht da aber darauf. Melde mich nochmal. Euch viel Spaß weiterhin



Am 17.11.? Will ich u. U. auch fahren. Alb oder so.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. November 2013)

Auf die Frage, warum die Landesregierung auf der 2-Meter-Regel beharrt, antwortete Ministerpräsident Kretschmann kürzlich: "Es gibt einfach Konflikte. Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountain-Bikern und die werden ernst genommen. Das ist der schlichte Grund dafür."

Bisschen pauschal, oder? Statt vermeintliche Konflikte ernst zu nehmen, sollte die Landesregierung vielleicht die 53.000 Bürger ernst nehme, die die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel bisher unterschrieben haben.

Zumal wenn es in der Praxis kaum zu Konflikten kommt, wie nicht nur unsere Praxiserfahrungen und die Aussagen von Forst und Wanderverbänden (!), sondern auch eine Studie der Universität Freiburg zeigt.

Bitte kommentiert daher, den Beitrag auf der Facebook Seite von Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann und werbt weiter für die Online Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel.

Die Petition läuft übrigens nur noch eine Woche!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

So, das ist jetzt auch das letzte Mal! 

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION! 35.000 in BaWü sind zu schaffen!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Bitte jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen.

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr zu schaffen, 
ABER die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## trucker (24. November 2013)

Hallo NightRider!

Hat jemand von euch interesse an einem MagicShine-Akku
*
MJ 6038-66 BAK Akku mit 6600 mAh 1 56,00 
+ Adapterkabel für alle MJ *

wenn bis 30.11. kein Interessen geht er zurück an den Hersteller. Der Akku ist neu, unbenutzt und mit RG abzugeben.

VG
Theo


 @Hockdrik, dein Engagement find ich gut!!


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. November 2013)

warum willst denn den loswerden-zu wenig Bums?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (26. November 2013)

geht morgen jemand biken?


----------



## Hockdrik (26. November 2013)

Ja, ich werde alles dafür tun, dass es bei mir nach langer Zeit mal wieder klappt. Aber bitte nicht warten! (dunkel-gelbes Hardtail)

Hoffe, bis morgen!
Hockdrik


----------



## trucker (26. November 2013)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> warum willst denn den loswerden-zu wenig Bums?



Hatte den Akku "zur Sicherheit" gekauft, benötige ihn nun aber doch nicht.
Du erinnerst dich doch noch an SIS. Plötzlich waren alle meine Lichter aus.. Ich dachte die Akkus sind hin, konnte sie aber reannimieren und nun benötige ich den Neuen doch nicht mehr! Das nächste SIS kann kommen


----------



## Dude5882 (26. November 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde alles dafür tun, dass es bei mir nach langer Zeit mal wieder klappt. Aber bitte nicht warten! (dunkel-gelbes Hardtail)
> 
> Hoffe, bis morgen!
> Hockdrik



Hi Hockdrik,

ich fahre auch nur vielleicht. Für mich macht es nur Sinn zu kommen, wenn ich am Vorabend (also heute) sicher weiß, dass jemand kommt. Ich muss das Rad schon morgens mit zur Arbeit nehmen. Schau am besten morgen nochmal hier rein!


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. November 2013)

trucker schrieb:


> Hatte den Akku "zur Sicherheit" gekauft, benötige ihn nun aber doch nicht.
> Du erinnerst dich doch noch an SIS. Plötzlich waren alle meine Lichter aus.. Ich dachte die Akkus sind hin, konnte sie aber reannimieren und nun benötige ich den Neuen doch nicht mehr! Das nächste SIS kann kommen



na dann freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## Hockdrik (26. November 2013)

Wenn es Dir bei der Entscheidung hilft:
wenn Du mit Sicherheit fährst, fahre ich auch mit Sicherheit! OK?!
Morgen wird feines Wetter und unter Null ist es eh nicht so nass im Wald! 

Wär' schön!


----------



## Dude5882 (27. November 2013)

Ich komme


----------



## Hockdrik (27. November 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. November 2013)

Mein Neid sei Euch sicher!

Haut rein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2013)

Crunchy trails zu zweit, danach noch Uni-Sport-Biker getroffen, ein Drittel drangehängt und ordentlich platt gefahren worden.


----------



## Dude5882 (3. Dezember 2013)

Wer fährt morgen mit?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke ja.


----------



## Bukk (4. Dezember 2013)

ich denke der Dude ist raus - denn der Dude ist Vater geworden


----------



## Derschlankesimo (4. Dezember 2013)

Gratuliere Ingmar ð


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Dezember 2013)

Bukk schrieb:


> ich denke der Dude ist raus - denn der Dude ist Vater geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (4. Dezember 2013)

Dann fällt das heut' wohl flach.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Dezember 2013)

Wetter für morgen sieht gut aus: 






Ich bin am Start - wer noch?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich könnte es schaffen...

Wer kennt Murphy? Bitte disliken!


(ähm,- 18.30 Uhr, gelle?)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Dezember 2013)

Es ist definitiv,- ich kann 

Wer ist um 18.30 Uhr noch am Start?


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Dezember 2013)

Mäh!  Wir sollten so oder so an der Zacken vorbei, falls jemand "unangemeldet" kommt.
Kommst Du direkt hin oder bei mir vorbei?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Dezember 2013)

18.15 bei Dir?


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Dezember 2013)

yep


----------



## Freefallx (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn aktuell? Bin neu in S(-Süd) und würde auch gern mal mitfahren.

Schönen Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Stephan,

dann mal herzlich willkommen in Stuttgart! 
Keine schlechte Stadt für's Biken, habe aber keine Ahnung, ob es mit Zürich mithalten kann.

Die Mittwochsfahrer treffen sich - wenn - dann mittwochs 18.30h oben an der Endhaltestelle der "Zacke" (Zahnradbahn) in Stuttgart-Degerloch (Google -> 48.748981,9.169141). Wenn Du Dir die Auffahrt bei der Anfahrt sparen willst, kannst Du vom Marienplatz aus mit der Zacke hochfahren (fährt alle Viertelstunde, dauert ca. 10 Minuten, kostet 2,60 oder so, Rad kannst Du ohne Aufpreis mitnehmen).

Die Touren sind Trail-lastige Rundtouren zw. 30 und 50km je nach Lust und Leuten.

Ob es klappt, hängt vom Wetter und der jeweiligen Verfügbarkeit der Leute ab und klärt sich immer erst 1-2 Tage vorher hier im Thread.

Ich schaffe es leider nur selten, aber morgen sollte es klappen.
Wer kommt noch?

Hockdrik


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich habs eingeplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann leider nicht 

Auch, wenn mein Orientierungssinn ein wenig Training nötig hätte...

Burner- ich kann doch! 
Schnell die Akkus laden...


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Dezember 2013)

Burner!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo! Fröhliche Weihnachten Euch allen!
Bin ab Do wieder in Stuttgart und will mal biken gehen. Hat jemand Bock mitzukommen.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Dezember 2013)

Ja! Freitagvormittag?!
-> Gern auch recht früh!?

Hockdrik


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. Dezember 2013)

Alles klar ich schreib dort ins Topic .


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Dezember 2013)

Es ist weder Mittwoch noch Sonntag, aber mein Bastelprojekt ist fertig und mir is langweilig!

Da hab ich gerade ein Paar Cotic- Videos und so Zeug angeschaut,-

HAT JEMAND SPONTAN BOCK NE RUNDE SEIN RAD EINZUSAUEN?

Ich würde 14 Uhr in Degerloch/ Sillenbuch, Haltestelle Ruhbank als Treffpunkt vorschlagen...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Januar 2014)

Fährt heute jemand? So schön draußen...


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

Es geht weiter -> 2 aktuelle Sachen zum Thema 2-Meter-Regel:

1) Gestern bei Facebook auf Open Trails erschienen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/484663888321926

Bitte liken und teilen und v.a. das Positionspapier an Entscheider aus Eurer Region weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

2) Heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook erschienen:
Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Januar 2014)

Wer ist denn heute am Start? Das Wetter ist gut und der Boden (zu) nass, aber wenn man die tiefen Trails vermeidet, geht's eigentlich.
Eine Idee wäre, ein bisschen Strecke auf den Forstautobahn-Transfer-Passagen zu machen und zwischendurch ein bisschen Technik z.B. auf dem Uni Campus in Vaihingen. Nix Großes, aber besser als auf der Rolle Hausstaub zu verstoffwechseln, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (17. Januar 2014)

Auch in dieser Jahreszeit und auch bei den aktuellen Bodenverhältnissen lohnt es sich abends unter der Woche auf's Rad zu steigen:

 

Und mit ein bisschen Ortskenntnis kann man auch ohne den derzeit ziemlich tiefen Wegen den letzten Rest zu geben, eine interessante Runde fahren. Zum Beispiel vorgestern von Degerloch aus zur Uni-Vaihingen, dort ein bisschen rumgehopst und über Bärenseen, Botnang, Birkenkopf (s. Bilder) und Heslach zurück nach Degerloch. Das sind dann so ca. 25km, 600hm in gut 3h. Auf den Transferpassagen etwas Grundlagenausdauer und trotzdem Spaß gehabt. Bei Dunkelheit wirkt ja eh alles schneller und schmaler als sonst.

Wer also Lust hat mitzukommen:
- Treffpunkt ist immer mittwochs um 18.30h
- oben (!) in Degerloch an der Endhaltestelle der Zacke

Bitte bei Interesse immer kurz hier melden, denn wenn sich keiner anmeldet, fahren wir auch mal direkt in den Wald (also ohne Abstecher bei der Zacken Endhalte).


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Januar 2014)

Wie schaut's denn aus mit morgen fahren?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Januar 2014)

Bin tendentiell raus (siehe pn).

Sorry folks!


----------



## w3rd (29. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn aus mit morgen fahren?


Ach du scheisse.. ich hab immer noch deine Flasche.. schande über mich  kann ich dir die einfach abkaufen?

ich bin heute mit dem rad im büro und das wetter sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. fährst du heute? 

gruß
Manuel


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Januar 2014)

@w3rd: Flasche? Echt?
Komme gerade erst aus einer Besprechung, wäre zwar gefahren, habe es aber jetzt zu spät gesehen - sorry!
Wenn Du noch fahren willst, gib bitte kurzfristig bescheid, dann können wir es vielleicht auf 19h schieben?
Ich schick Dir auch'ne PM, Tel. habe ich leider nicht, oder?


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Januar 2014)

wir fahren heute ab ca. 19h ab Degerloch! 
Kurzentschlossene vor, so trocken war es chon lange nicht mehr! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (29. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> wir fahren heute ab ca. 19h ab Degerloch!
> Kurzentschlossene vor, so trocken war es chon lange nicht mehr! ;-)



19.15h!


----------



## Bukk (2. Februar 2014)

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ppe.ac20cc1d-bf1f-4d24-aacf-41c0a0e39437.html

wer hätte das gedacht ...


----------



## Dude5882 (7. Februar 2014)

Wie soll auch sichergestellt werden, dass die anderen Strecken nicht mehr befahren werden. Und als Touren- bzw. Crosscountryfahrer ist eine einzige Strecke auch wenig sinnvoll. Es muss mehr Wald her!


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Februar 2014)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wie soll auch sichergestellt werden, dass die anderen Strecken nicht mehr befahren werden. Und als Touren- bzw. Crosscountryfahrer ist eine einzige Strecke auch wenig sinnvoll. Es muss mehr Wald her!




Dabei ist es in dem Moment, wo man mehr als 500m von einem Parkplatz oder Gasthaus entfernt ist ziemlich einsam im Wald...


----------



## ealberto (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich bin neue in diese Forum, mein Name ist Alberto. Ich wohne jetzt im Stuttgart aber komme aus Spanien. Ich habe schon über den Treff an der Endhaltstelle von dem Zahnradbahn jeden Mittwochs gelesen. Ob ich dann einmal teilnehmen möchte, muss ich hier anmelden, oder? 

Fahrt jemand auch am Wochenende?? Ich möchte die Ort im Stuttgart und Umgebung kennen und neues Freunden kennenlernen.

Grüße alles!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo Alberto,

herzlich willkommen in Stuttgart!  Es gibt diverse Treffs, die Mittwochsfahrer fahren gerade leider nicht sooo regelmäßig, daher empfehle ich Dir, einfach hier reinzuschauen, ob jemand fährt oder nicht. Das entscheidet sich meistens erst 1-2 Tage vorher. Im Frühjahr wird sicherlich wieder jede Woche gefahren.

Einer von den vielen anderen Treffs sind die Sonnmorgenfahrer. Wir fahren z.B. morgen früh um 8h los, gleicher Treffpunkt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lust...ds-up-for-biking.622110/page-22#post-11724412

"Anmelden" muss man sich in dem Sinne eigentlich nicht, aber sich ankündigen ist schon immer gut. Manchmal motiviert das noch andere und man weiß, ob man komplett ist oder noch 5 Minuten wartet oder nicht.
Also vielleicht bis bald mal!
Hockdrik


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. Februar 2014)

Hey Guys! How looks it out this Wednesday on February 26th?
Ich wäre mal wieder dabei. Bin nicht in Freiburg und das Wetter wird wohl gut !.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2014)

Abgesehen davon, dass die Wettervorhersage jetzt gerade für Mittwoch nicht so toll aussieht, wäre ich dabei.
Oder wo bekommst Du das gute Wetter her?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Februar 2014)

ich kann leider nicht


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Februar 2014)

Carsten und ich fahren morgen um 18 Uhr ab Hölderlinplatz. Mittwochs geht bei mir bis Mitte März nicht. Außer nächste Woche Mittwoch, da klappts, wenns Wetter passt.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (25. Februar 2014)

OK Ingmar, vielleicht nächste Woche dann, wenns Wetter paßt. Bin auch wieder hier.
@Hockdrik:
Wir können Glück haben morgen denke ich.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Februar 2014)

@Nightfly.666: das sind sich die diversen Wetterportale sehr uneinig... 
Sollen wir morgen Mittag hier mal Wasserstandsmeldung durchgeben?!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (25. Februar 2014)

Ja genau lass uns Mittags nochmal checken ob wir Abends fahren!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. Februar 2014)

Wetter sieht gut aus! Hast Du ein zweites Licht?! Ich hab meines zu Hause liegen lassen und bin jetzt ohne auf der Arbeit !


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Februar 2014)

Sorry, habe ein technisches Problem und bin raus!
(von welcher Webseite nimmst Du eigentlich Deinen Wetter-Optimismus?)


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. Februar 2014)

OK dann komm ich auch nicht, da ohne Licht. Um zu wissen wie das Wetter ist, schaue ich auf keiner Website, sondern aus dem, Real-Life-Window hier im Altbau-Office. Aktueller gehts nicht. Bei mir in Stuttgart Ost scheint die Sonne, und zwar nicht mir aus dem Arsch :-D!


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Februar 2014)

Hier im Süden kann man sehen, wie sich die Wolken für den abendlichen Aufguss zusammenziehen.
Aber ich wäre schon trotzdem gefahren und Du hättest auch mein drittes Licht haben können, aber die Schaltung meutert...

Sorry!


----------



## Bukk (26. Februar 2014)

Also hier im Norden ist alles grau in grau. Wie es im Westen aussieht kann ich erst berichten wenn ich zu Hause bin


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Februar 2014)

@Hockdrik was is mit der ollen XTR? Hab ich Mist gemacht? Weil ich hab nämlich grad erfahren, daß ich doch keinen Termin heut hab,- und hier im ähm,- Südosten scheint die Sonne 
Könnte Dir ein gutes 90er Stevens Race- HT mit XTR (komplett, auch die V- Brakes )und Judy anbieten... Oder schnell heile machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. Februar 2014)

Schnell heile machen wäre super!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (4. März 2014)

What goes tomorrow evening?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. März 2014)

Ich bin raus 

Vorsicht mit Denglisch,- kann sein, Du stehst alleine da


----------



## 4mate (4. März 2014)

Übersetzungs-Bot sagt:
Alles voll super! Nix Denglisch  !!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. März 2014)

danke,- sonst nix zu tun?


----------



## Hockdrik (4. März 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> danke,- sonst nix zu tun?



@guitarman-3000: und selbst so? ;-)
@Nightfly.666: ich kann leider diesen Mittwoch auch nicht, dabei sieht das Wetter richtig gut aus :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (4. März 2014)

Ich bin morgen dabei


----------



## Nightfly.666 (4. März 2014)

Super! Bis dann !


----------



## Dude5882 (5. März 2014)

Hi Daniel,

da wir heute nur zu zweit sind: ab wann kannst Du denn? Ich könnte auch früher und wäre auch flexibel mit dem Treffpunkt.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. März 2014)

Hi ingmar!
Ich kann nicht früher, aber wir können uns auch woanders treffen. Arbeite in Stuttgart Ost. Hast ne Idee?


----------



## Dude5882 (5. März 2014)

17:45-18:00 Uhr am Gaskessel? Ich arbeite in UT bei Daimler.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. März 2014)

OK bin um 17:50 da ! Till same!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. März 2014)

Das Wetter soll wieder gut werden diesen Mittwoch und ich hab ne neue Kette drauf. Wie siehts bei Euch aus?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. März 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht 

Sollte sich das (wie so oft) noch spontan ändern melde ich mich!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. März 2014)

...und es hat sich was geändert!

Morgen 18 Uhr,- bin am Start


----------



## Hockdrik (11. März 2014)

Ja ich kann auch, aber nur "so wie immer" um 18.30h.
---------------------------------------------------------------//---------------------------------------------------------------

*Ganz allgemein für die Mittwochsfahrer:*
Ist ja auch im Sinne eines regelmäßigen Treffs sinnvoll, wenn wir nicht jede Woche eine andere Startzeit haben, oder?

daher -> Immer mittwochs um 18.30h, oben (!) in Stuttgart-Degerloch an der Endhalte der Zacke.

Wenn jemand fahren will, bitte ankündigen, denn wenn sich niemand meldet, fahren einzelne vielleicht direkt von zu Hause aus los und kommen nicht an der Zacke vorbei, was schade wäre, wenn man sonst zusammen hätte fahren können. Falls Ihr wisst, was ich meine. Genauso bitte abmelden, wenn man doch nicht kommt. Ist ziemlich blöd wenn man alleine dasteht (und sonst direkt oder woanders mitgefahren wäre).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. März 2014)

Okay, sorry, mein Fehler.

Bis morgen 18.30 Uhr...


----------



## Hockdrik (11. März 2014)

Es tut sich was: Grüne Ministerin hinterfragt Sinn der 2-Meter-Regel 
-> www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/514898241965157


Bis morgen!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (12. März 2014)

Ich versuchs heute auch mal wieder. Bis heute Abend. 
Simon


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. März 2014)

Till then!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. März 2014)

Gestern schöne Runde zu viert auf erstaunlich trockenen Wegen. 

Wir versuchen jetzt den Mittwochsfahrer-Termin wieder regelmäßig hinzukriegen: 
immer mittwochs 18.30h an der Enhalte Zacke oben in Stuttgart-Degerloch


----------



## Didi_Stgt (17. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Würde mich am Mittwoch gerne anschließen und bei euch mitfahren.
Bin bisher allerdings nur Hardtail gefahren und das Fully ist praktisch ganz neu.
Hoffedas ist für euch ok, falls ich nicht mithalten kann setze ich mich dann eben ab.
Hoffe das ist ok für euch.

Viele Grüße
Didi


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (17. März 2014)

Mittwoch geht bei mir klar! 
-> 18.30h Enhaltezacke oben in Degerloch

@Didi_Stgt: das ist absolut OK so!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. März 2014)

Hallo Didi.

Passt! Wir sind grad eh überwiegend Hartrahmenbolzer 

Ich bin auch um 18.30 Uhr da 

edit: too slow,- as on the trail


----------



## 12die4 (18. März 2014)

Fahrt ihr immer nur beim Fernsehturm oder seid ihr auch mal um die Solitude anzutreffen? Frauenkopf ist leider die ganz falsche Ecke für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2014)

Hallo ZwölfdieVier,

es gibt keine Standard-Tour die wir immer fahren, sondern eher Variationen nach Lust und Laune. Wir treffen uns in Degerloch und fahren von da aus wohin es an dem Tag mit den Leuten am meisten Sinn macht (Bodenverhätnisse, Kondition, Lust auf...) und kommen dann auch wieder nach Degerloch zurück. Die längeren Touren können auch mal Richtung Bärenseen, Mahdental, Botnang und zurück führen. 

Besten Gruß
Hockdrik


----------



## 12die4 (18. März 2014)

Hm, okay. Wenn das so spontan ist, dann wird es für mich aber eher schwer mich euch mal anzuschließen. Bis ich in Degerloch bin, habe ich ja schon bald eine halbe Tour hinter mir.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. März 2014)

Wo kommst Du denn her? Wenn Du sagts, Du bist dabei können wir die Runde ja entsprechend legen.


----------



## 12die4 (18. März 2014)

Komme aus S-Feuerbach. Die Frage ist halt, wo da ein günstiger Treffpunkt wäre. Mir fällt da eigentlich nur der Birkenkopf ein.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. März 2014)

Solitude? Burg Dischingen? Oder kommst Du mit m 220er DH- Bike um die 23 Kg und darum nicht vom Fleck?


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. März 2014)

um mich auch mal wieder zu Wort zu melden: Also früher hatten wir die Diskussionen eher weniger. Da sind Mitfahrer sogar bis von Backnang und Ludwigsburg regelmäßig vorbeigekommen - teilweise sogar mit dem Rad angereist - alles in Grund und Boden geradelt und dann von Degerloch wieder heimgefahren. Wo ein Willi ist, ist auch ein Weg (und es gibt ja auch den ÖNV).
Grüße aus dem sonnigen Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (18. März 2014)

@Guitarman: Nein, ich fahre natürlich keinen DH-Hobel. Habe ein Hardtail und ein Fully. Beides ganz klar Race/CC und das ist auch gut so. 
Hab nur gefragt, weil Solitude oder Burg Dischingen für euch wiederum eine ganze Ecke zu fahren sind. Nicht, dass ihr total kaputt seid bevor ich überhaupt dazu stoße. *gg*

@weisser_rausch: Prinzipiell geb ich dir Recht. Aber da es hier um Touren unter der Woche geht und die meisten hier, schätze ich, berufstätig sind, ist der Treffpunkt schon von Interesse. Bis ich nach dem Feierabend mit dem Radel an den Fernsehturm geradelt bin, ist es vermutlich schon 18 Uhr. Das lohnt dann einfach nimmer.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. März 2014)

Hmmm,- Du weißt aber schon, daß wir uns erst 18.30 Uhr treffen?

Siehe auch Eröffnungsbeitrag!


----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wo kommst Du denn her? Wenn Du sagts, Du bist dabei können wir die Runde ja entsprechend legen.



Auf den Touren jemanden aufzugabeln finde ich eher schwierig, da die genaue Route wie gesagt jeweils spontan und im Kollektiv festgelegt wird.
Und wenn jemand dabei ist, der während der Tour sagt "Hey, hier kenne ich eine schöne Abfahrt, lass uns die mal fahren.", habe ich keine Lust, auf die Uhr zu schauen und zu sagen: "Ne Du, wir müssen um 19.15h beim Treffpunkt X sein."

Der Mittwochstreff hier hat aber über mehr als 10 Jahre (!) gut funktioniert. Alles was es braucht, ist dass wir uns wieder regelmäßig immer zum gleichen Zeitpunkt am gleichen Ort treffen und von da aus zusammen eine schöne Tour fahren. Das gute Wetter jetzt wird helfen.

Ich schaff's auch nicht immer um 18.30h, aber da habe ich dann halt Pech gehabt.

@12die4: Degerloch ist bestens an das ÖPNV-Netz angebunden (einer der Gründe für den Treffpunkt und den Erfolg der letzten Jahre), vielleicht ist das eine Lösung.


----------



## 12die4 (18. März 2014)

Naja, wenn ihr um 18:30h los fahrt, dann lohnt sich das doch eh erst nach der Zeitumstellung, oder? Eine Stunde später ist es doch schon dunkel. Und mit Licht fahre ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich muss (also im Winter).
Gibt es hier dann nicht wenigstens ein paar "Abtrünnige", die auch am Wochenende fahren?


----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2014)

@12die4:
Wie Du selbst sagst, sind viele berufstätig und 18.30h hat sich _für uns _über die Jahre als guter Zeitpunkt herausgestellt. Ob sich das dann noch lohnt, kannst Du gerne uns überlassen. Wir machen das schon eine ganze Weile so und sind ganz glücklich damit. 
Genau so wie es ja auch Dir überlassen ist, ob und zu welcher Jahreszeit Du gerne mit Licht fährst. Wenn Du keinen Bock auf einen Treff hast, der sich um 18.30h in Degerloch trifft, sind wir vielleicht auch einfach der falsche Treff für Dich?! In dem Fall kannst Du Dir immer noch eine Gruppe suchen, die Deine Anforderungen erfüllt oder Du gründest einen eigenen Treff.

Zum Thema Wochenende: ja, wir fahren zum Teil auch am Wochenende, aber nicht als geschlossene Gruppe von Mittwochsfahrern, die es so ohnehin nicht gibt. Wochenend-Treffs gibt es u.a. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/stuttgart-und-umgebung.94/

*@all:* Wir nehmen uns echt gerne Zeit für Fragen, erwarten aber auch, dass sich jemand vorher seinerseits ein bisschen Zeit nimmt um zu gucken, ob er überhaupt im richtigen Thread ist. Bevor Ihr also hier Fragen stellt, einfach mal kurz den Eingangspost und/oder die letzten 3-4 Seiten des Threads durchlesen. Dann ergeben sich viele Antworten von selbst.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2014)

Mal ganz allgemein um weiteren Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:
- wir fahren in der Regel eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- das Ganze ist trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
- reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert
- ansonsten ist aber jeder herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen,
wenn es einem dann zu langsam/zu schnell ist, kann man ja immer noch aussteigen
- gutes Licht vorne und hinten ist dringend empfohlen, auch im Sommer
(man kann immer mal eine Panne haben oder Lust auf ein Bier zum Ausklang)
- "wir" ist jeder der Bock hat, mittwochs um 18.30h von der Endhaltestelle der Zacke oben in Degerloch eine Tour zu fahren
- wir sind also eine lose Gruppe und kein Reiseveranstalter oder Verein, jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich
- entsprechend kann auch jeder gerne hier reinschreiben: Ich fahre am Mittwoch, wer kommt mit?
- und entsprechend kann auch die Art und Länge der Touren je nach Mitfahrern immer mal variieren
- wenn Ihr allerdings von woanders und zu einer anderen Uhrzeit möglichst noch an einem anderen Tag losfahren wollt, wäre ein eigener Thread sicherlich die bessere Alterntive 

In diesem Sinne Happy trails! und vielleicht bis Mittwoch!


----------



## 12die4 (19. März 2014)

Kein Thema, 18:30h ist mir echt zu spät. Ich will beim Fahren auch noch die Sonne genießen können. Ich hab auch nicht verlangt, dass ihr für mich euche Gepflogenheiten hier in der Gruppe anpasst. Nicht, dass ihr mich falsch versteht. Aber mal zu fragen, ob es hin und wieder auch andere Tour-Termine gibt, wo euch die Touren grob in meine Richtung bringen, damit man sich mal anhängen kann, ist doch wohl legitim, oder?
Ich muss ja auch keine ganze Tour mit euch mitfahren. Aber den ein oder anderen Trail kann ich euch vielleicht auch noch zeigen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. März 2014)

Okay,- soweit alles in Butter.

Was allerdings jetzt irgendwie unterging (neben der Wettervorhersage,- die hat sich auch vergrießknaddelt):

-> ich bin dabei!

Wer noch???


----------



## Derschlankesimo (19. März 2014)

Ich


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2014)

Ich bin auch immer noch dabei und _meine _Wettervorhersage finde ich ganz ordentlich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (19. März 2014)

Randbemerkung: Der 18:30 Mittwochs war ja schon immer fix-zumindst seit 2005 (sonst wärns ja auch keine Mittwochsfahrer). Und ich meinte deshalb auch, dass die Jungs und Mädels teilweise von weit her kamen zum Mittwochstermin um 18:30 (z. B. LuBu und Esslingen). Ist ja auch legändär der Mittwochsbiketermin. Und wir sind zumindest früher, also ich noch mit von der Partie war zu jeder jahreszeit bikek gegangen, auch im Winter. habe z. B. mal mit Theo trucker zum 26.12. ne Mitwochsrund gedreht, bei leichtem Schneefall ganz nach dem Motto "ist ja RBT". Und in der Nacht biken hat eben eine ganz besondere Stimmung. Man fährt zwar dieselben Trails, aber irgendwie kommts etwas anders.
Und das Gute an meinem Umzug ist - hier habe ich auch einen RBT am Mittwoch, musste mich da auch nicht umstellen. Udn auch hier ist der Mittwochstermin heilig.
Das soll aber auch nicht heissen, dass man nicht zu anderen Zeitpunkten biken gehen kann bzw. sich dazu verabreden kann - haben wir am WE auch regelmäßig gemacht und dann oft andere Gruppen in anderen Revieren besucht. Aber eben als Ergänzung und nicht anstatt - also zusätzlich zu Mittwochs-RBT.
Grüßle vom wr


----------



## Didi_Stgt (19. März 2014)

Hi, wollte nur kurz daran erinnern, die ssb streikt ja heute, also wird die Zacke wohl auch nicht fahren ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (20. März 2014)

Gestern schöne Runde zu viert: 4h unterwegs, 40km, 920hm.
Ging auf teils staubigen Trails spontan Richtung Kaltental, Uni Vaihingen, Mahdental, Krumbachtal, Bärenseen, Heslach und zurück. Gegen halb zehn sind wir u.a. auch am Birkenkopf vorbeigekommen. ;-)

Unterwegs haben wir noch den Trupp vom Unisport getroffen. 

Was gestern noch mal deutlich wurde: 
gutes Licht ist echt wichtig, sonst hat man keinen Spaß auf den teilweise doch recht verwinkelten Trails.

Ich will jetzt hier keine Kaufempfehlung abgeben, weil ich auch gar keine Ahnung habe, was aktuell auf dem Markt ist, aber ich fahre z.B. seit mehr als 2 Jahren gut mit einer Magicshine 872 auf dem Helm und einer auf dem Lenker. Mein Jahrgang hatte ca. 1.000 Lumen. Das reicht mir und ich komme im Mischbetrieb schwächsten Position/zweitschwächste Position mit den kleinen, alten Akkus je nach Außentemperatur immer noch auf ca. 4h Laufzeit. Dennoch ist zumindest ein Ersatz-Akku ratsam.

Hier noch ein Bild von gestern:

After Work Ride meets After Work Rush Hour


----------



## Derschlankesimo (26. März 2014)

Ich bin heute nicht dabei. 
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Hockdrik (26. März 2014)

Ich war auch nicht dabei, musste länger arbeiten. Ich war aber um 18.30h auf dem Weg zum Bäcker kurz beim Treffpunkt und da standen zwei sehr nette Biker und warteten auf die Mittwochsfahrer...
-> ich hoffe, Ihr beiden konntet mit meiner Routen-Beschreibung was anfangen und eine einigermaßen schöne Runde fahren! 


Beim nächsten mal einfach kurz hier im Forum ankündigen, weil:
- manchmal motiviert es den ein oder anderen doch auch mitzufahren (und z.B. nicht noch länger zu arbeiten...)
- wenn wir wissen, wer/wie viele kommen, warten wir auch mal 5 Minuten länger bis alle da sind
- wenn aber alle da sind, die sich angekündigt haben, fahren wir auch pünktlich los und warten nicht noch auf Verdacht länger
- wenn sich gar keiner ankündigt, fahren die 2-3 Leute, die "fast immer" fahren evtl. auch ohne Umweg über Degerloch direkt in den Wald

In diesem Sinne bitte immer kurz ankündigen, wir sind einfach noch nicht wieder so viele, dass sowieso immer irgendjemand am Treffpunkt ist.

Bis nächsten Mittwoch!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. März 2014)

oh man (n).


Es Lebe die Kommunikation!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. März 2014)

Ich bin am Sa im Bikepark Albstadt. Hat einer Bock mitzukommen? Kann allerdings niemanden im Auto mitnehmen, da ich heute in Balingen übernachte und morgen in Tübingen.


----------



## Bukk (31. März 2014)

Gib nächstes mal wieder Bescheid wenn du in Albstadt bist. Denn komm ich rum oder mit


----------



## Nightfly.666 (31. März 2014)

Mache ich gerne, ich gehe bestimmt bald wieder!
Wie schauts diesen Mittwoch aus mit RBT? Wetter scheint gut zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. März 2014)

Bei mir siehts gut aus


----------



## Hockdrik (31. März 2014)

bei mir auch


----------



## Bukk (31. März 2014)

jep ich geb mein Bestes um es endlich auch mal wieder zu schaffen


----------



## Hockdrik (1. April 2014)

nur mal so als Update: bin morgen immer noch dabei 
und freu mich auf bisher 2-3 Mitfahrer wenn ich richtig gezählt habe

Das Kleingedruckte falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie und wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist
- wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
- es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier fragen/ankündigen
- wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
- reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert
- ansonsten ist aber jeder herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen
 - *gutes Licht* ist echt wichtig, sonst hat man keinen Spaß auf den teilweise doch recht verwinkelten Trails (selbst Mitte Juni: Panne und/oder Bier danach)
- "wir" ist jeder der Bock hat, mittwochs um 18.30h von der Endhaltestelle der Zacke oben in Degerloch eine Tour zu fahren
- wir sind also eine lose Gruppe und kein Reiseveranstalter oder Verein, jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich
- und entsprechend kann auch die Art, Route und Länge der Tour je nach Mitfahrern immer mal variieren


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. April 2014)

Würde vorschlagen den Abend am Palast mit einem Bier ausklingen zu lassen


----------



## Bukk (2. April 2014)

Werd auf jeden Fall heute mitfahren. Möglicherweise schaff ichs erst auf 18:35 Uhr .. dann bitte 5 min warten 
Und Bierchen geht sowieso immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iDT (2. April 2014)

Wider erwarten konnte ich meinen Zahnarzttermin vorverlegen.
Falls ich nicht länger als zwei Stunden das Vergnügen  dort habe, bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. April 2014)

Bierchen klingt spitze,- können wir das auch auf "Halbhöhenlage" einnehmen? Anschließend ist der Schimmelhüttenweg gefühlt 17% steiler...


----------



## Hockdrik (2. April 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Bierchen klingt spitze,- können wir das auch auf "Halbhöhenlage" einnehmen? Anschließend ist der Schimmelhüttenweg gefühlt 17% steiler...



17% steiler findest Du doch geiler, oder? 

Sonst z.B.:
www.teehaus-stuttgart.de 
Öffnungszeiten:
März bis Oktober von 11-23 Uhr


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. April 2014)

Hey 

Ich weiß (mittlerweile wieder...), ich wiederhole mich:
Sorry, daß ich Euch die Tour und das Bierchen vergeigt hab!!!
Ist soweit alles gut. Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe  !
Ich meld mich wieder, wenn ich mehr weiß....


----------



## Hockdrik (3. April 2014)

was Tobias meint: wir hatten eigentlich eine sehr nette Tour zu 7iebt (!), nur ein bisschen viele Crashs für einen Abend :-/ ;-)


----------



## fbd1788 (3. April 2014)

Hoffe es ist nichts ernstes. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Bukk (3. April 2014)

Niemand muss sich für einen Sturz entschuldigen. Es geht immer das Wohl/die Gesundheit des Gestürzten vor. Ist doch auch mit ein Grund warum man in einer Gruppe fährt, so dass sich der Rest kümmern kann.

Auch von mir eine gute Besserung in der Hoffnung das es nichts weiter Ernstes ist.


Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Freefallx (3. April 2014)

Was ist denn noch passiert? Noch ein Sturz nachdem ich mich von euch verabschiedet hab? Bei mir gabs zwar keinen Sturz, dafür noch nen Ast ins Schaltwerk auf dem kleinen Weg zwischen den Seen und der Stelle wo wir uns getrennt haben. Ich konnte noch heimfahren, aber so ganz gesund hat sich das nicht mehr angehört 

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. April 2014)

joah,- ich hab mich noch n Bissl in den Wald gelegt...
Soweit ist alles okay. Die nächsten 2 Wochen ist allerdings nix mit Spocht 

Vielen Dank nochmal für Euren Einsatz gestern! Die nächste Runde geht auf mich 
Wem schulde ich denn einen Satz Bremsbeläge?

Leicht verbeulte Grüße...


----------



## iDT (3. April 2014)

Hey Tobias,

freut mich, dass fürs erste alles gut ist.
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass die Blessuren schnell heilen und dass nichts bleibt.

Grüße,

Martino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (4. April 2014)

Von mir auch alles Gute!! Hoffe Du wirst bald wieder fit


----------



## iDT (6. April 2014)

Die Bremse hatte die Hasenbergsteige runter mit deinem schweren Bock ;-) im Schlepptau zwar ziemliches Fading und die Beläge haben  angefangen übel zu stinken, beides funktioniert aber noch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. April 2014)

Was für eine Bremse? Organische Beläge?

Und nochmal: DANKE! (der Karren ist zwar aus Stahl aber sicher leichter als dein Hobel  )


----------



## iDT (6. April 2014)

Jedes Kind weiß doch, dass 9 kg Stahl schwerer sind als 14 kg Alu!


----------



## Hockdrik (6. April 2014)

Ich kann übrigens leider am Mittwoch nicht und Gitarrenmann bleibt am besten auch noch eine Runde zu Hause und versucht, keinen Sport zu machen, aber ich hoffe, dass sich am Mittwoch trotzdem ein paar Leute treffen!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. April 2014)

17% Regenwarscheinlichkeit, werde spontan entscheiden .


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. April 2014)

Wetter ist gut. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Bukk (9. April 2014)

Werds vermutlich heute schaffen. Sag aber nochmal rechtzeitig vorher definitiv zu oder ab.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. April 2014)

kann leider nicht...
Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (9. April 2014)

Bin auch wieder dabei aber ich fahr nur bis 20:00 mit, weil ich noch nicht ganz fit bin.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. April 2014)

Tobias, wie gehts Dir denn?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. April 2014)

Den Umständen entsprechend sehr gut,- danke 
Vielleicht darf/ kann ich am Wochenende sogar mal wieder etwas "rollen". Daran ist im Moment zwar noch nicht zu denken, aber mein Zustand verbessert sich täglich enorm!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. April 2014)

Dann weiterhin good welling!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. April 2014)




----------



## Bukk (9. April 2014)

Bin definitiv dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iDT (9. April 2014)

ich komm auch, dreh aber evtl. wie Simon nur eine kurze Runde.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. April 2014)

Bei der gestrigen Ausfahrt haben alle mit nie dagewesener fahrtechnischer Brillianz und Bodenkontaktvermeidung geglänzt. So machen wir weiter :-D!


----------



## Hockdrik (14. April 2014)

Ich würde am Mittwoch fahren -> wer ist dabei? 
Hockdrik



> Das Kleingedruckte falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
> - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
> - es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier fragen/ankündigen
> - wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. April 2014)

ichichhierhier *streckundschnips*


...wenns irgendwie geht!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (15. April 2014)

Hey Tobias, bist so schnell wieder fit ?
Ich bin morgen wieder in Freiburg und daher nicht beim RBT. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Dude5882 (15. April 2014)

Ich bin morgen wieder dabei


----------



## Bukk (15. April 2014)

ich zu 90% auch


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. April 2014)

Hey Leutz!

Ich mach morgen nochmal Pause. Ich würde Euch tierisch aufhalten,- so Grundsätzlichkeiten wie Umsicht oder Springen sind doch sehr relevant und zu gefühlt grade mal 50% wieder hergestellt.
Falls Ihr zum Ende noch irgendwo Gerstensaft einlaufen lasst lasst es mich wissen,- das geht 

Viel Spaß jedenfalls!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. April 2014)

Bin dabei und freue mich auf morgen! 

@Gitarrenmann: bitte auskurieren, wir brauchen Dich ganz zurück, nicht halb.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (16. April 2014)

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LouisLouis (16. April 2014)

Liebe Mittwochs- und Sonntagmorgenfahrer,

ich habe mit Begeisterung hier im Forum euren Treff entdeckt und würde mich euch gerne anschließen.
Der nächste mir mögliche Termin wäre der übernächste Sonntag (27.4.), ich melde mich dann nochmal und schaue, ob Ihr fahrt.
Zu mir : Ich komme aus Stuttgart, kenne die Trails hier auch ganz gut, war aber die letzten Jahre (Auslands-)Studium- begründet weniger unterwegs. Momentan bin ich wieder dabei, meine Kondition auf Vordermann zu bringen.
Wenn es euch nichts ausmacht, würde ich gerne bei euch mitfahren - wenn ich zu langsam bin, steige ich einfach früher aus...

Grüße,

Louis


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. April 2014)

Hallo Louis.

Welcome back to Bretzeltown 

Richtich, das hier sind die Mittwochsfahrer,- da bist Du natürlich herzlich willkommen!

Sonntags geht die Post regelmäßig hier ab. Ab nächster Woche hoffentlich auch wieder mit mir 

Am besten, Du gibst ein- zwei Tage vorher kurz Laut, ob Du tatsächlich antrittst, damit keine Konfusion am Treffpunkt entsteht...


----------



## Hockdrik (17. April 2014)

mein Strava sagt mir, dass wir heute 60km und 1.500hm zusammengeradelt haben.
Allerdings macht der Track auch ab und zu wilde schnurgerade Zacken, die wir definitiv nicht gefahren sind und liegt öfters mal 20-30m neben der Spur.
Hat jemand verlässlichere Daten?

Ansonsten: schöne Tour, aber bissi viel Transfer-Schotter für meinen Geschmack.
Das machen wir nächste Mal wieder mit mehr Trail-Anteil, OK? 
Was ich nur noch nicht verstehe: wie man die ganze Strecke im Stehen fahren kann.


----------



## Athabaske (17. April 2014)

...wie "im Stehen"?

Da kommt man doch nicht vorwärts wenn das Rad steht?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. April 2014)

Alles eine Frage des Bezugssystem.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. April 2014)

...also hat Deine Stütze endgültig den Geist aufgegeben? Schnell noch ne neue zu Ostern wünschen


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. April 2014)

Ne, ich war leider nicht der Sporti, meine Stütze ist repariert.


----------



## RainbowSan (17. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin relativ frisch nach S gezogen und suche noch Leute die mir bissel die Möglichkeiten zeigen. Zur Zeit habe ich die Gegend um die Solitüde selbst erkundet, aber leider etwas zuviel Forstautobahn genossen. Würde mich daher gerne am nächsten Mittwoch der illusteren Runde anschließen, wenn ich es denn blicke wie ich zum besagten Treffpunkt komme.
Ich hoffe das ich Konditionsmäßig fit genug bin, der Winter hat leider seine Spuren hinterlassen.

Gruß


----------



## LouisLouis (17. April 2014)

@ "guitarman"

Danke für die nette Begrüßung.
Gerne, ich melde mich dann zwei Tage vorher. Wahrscheinlich erstmal im Sonntag-Forum, aber wenn ich euch hinterherkomme, fahre ich gerne auch mittwochs mit.
Bis bald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. April 2014)

Mittwoch?! 



> Das Kleingedruckte falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
> - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
> - es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier fragen/ankündigen
> - wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> ...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. April 2014)

Wie siehts morgen aus? Gutes Wetter vorrausgesetzt, bin ich dabei.
@RAINBOW:
Wir treffen uns an der Endtation Degerloch Zahnradbahn. Fährt am Marienplatz hoch.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. April 2014)

ja, dabei!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. April 2014)

Sollen wir Ri. Burg Dischingen Schanzen springen üben? Dann komme ich mit meinem Dh-Traktor.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. April 2014)

...ich halte morgen nochmal schön brav die Füße still, damit ich vielleicht hoffentlich am Sonntag wieder mit kann. Sollte langsam auch mal wegen dem Kopf wieder aufs Bike steigen


----------



## RainbowSan (22. April 2014)

@Nightfly.666: du meinst also hier?
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Mari...latz,+Stuttgart,+Deutschland&t=m&z=19&iwloc=A

persönlich würde ich ungern mit einem FR-Panzer anreisen möchten, dann kann man mich schon um 18:30 in die Ecke legen und im Stuttgarter Stadtverkehr mit Auto werde ich nicht rechtzeitig da sein können.
Mit meinem "AM" sollte ich aber nach Degerloch Just in Time kommen. Vorausgesetzt ich verfahre mich nicht.

edit: link berichtigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. April 2014)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Sollen wir Ri. Burg Dischingen Schanzen springen üben? Dann komme ich mit meinem Dh-Traktor.



Ja, können wir gerne machen.



RainbowSan schrieb:


> @Nightfly.666: du meinst also hier?
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Marienplatz, Stuttgart, Deutschland&hl=de&ll=48.764432,9.168346&spn=0.001559,0.004128&sll=48.74897,9.169641&sspn=0.00312,0.008256&oq=Marinenplatz&hnear=Marienplatz, Stuttgart, Deutschland&t=m&z=19&iwloc=A
> 
> persönlich würde ich ungern mit einem FR-Panzer anreisen möchten, dann kann man mich schon um 18:30 in die Ecke legen und im Stuttgarter Stadtverkehr mit Auto werde ich nicht rechtzeitig da sein können.
> ...




Hallo Rainbow,

wenn es Dir bei der Entscheidung hilft, welches Rad Du nehmen sollst: ich komme mit'm Hardtail. ;-)

Dein Link zeigt die untere Endhaltestelle der Zacke (=Zahnradbahn). Von da aus kannst Du mit der Zacke zur oberen Haltestelle nach Degerloch hochfahren, also dem Treffpunkt. Oder Du kommst direkt dahin. Kommt halt darauf an, von wo Du kommst. Nach Degerloch kann man aber z.B. auch mit der S-Bahn fahren.

Noch mal zum Treffpunkt:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> > Das Kleingedruckte falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
> > - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
> > (…)



Oder für's Navi: Löffelstraße 3, 70597 Stuttgart mehr oder weniger vorm Gemüseladen dort.
Und mit dem Stuttgarter Verkehr gebe ich Dir absolut recht, vor allem wenn Du zu der Uhrzeit stadtauswärts unterwegs bist.

Bis morgen!
Hockdrik


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. April 2014)

Kleine Korrektur: mit der U- Bahn kann man nach Degerloch fahren. Und zwar mit der U5, U6 und der U12 sowie der 10. Das ist die Zacke vom Marienplatz aus. Genaueres unter VVS.
Gute Nacht


----------



## RainbowSan (22. April 2014)

ja danke, jetzt hat es auch der dümmste Verstanden - also ich ;o). Werde vermutlich bis zur unteren Radeln und dann hochshutteln, danke für den Tipp.
Kleine Anmerkung U-Bahn habe ich eigentlich aussortiert, weil Bike-Mitnahme in dem Zeitraum gemäß VVS verboten ist:
"In der *Stadtbahn* ist die Mitnahme von Fahrrädern montags - freitags von 6:00 - 8:30 Uhr und von 16:00 - 18:30 Uhr ganz ausgeschlossen."


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. April 2014)

Shuttel ist doch was für die Alpen


----------



## Hockdrik (22. April 2014)

RainbowSan schrieb:


> ja danke, jetzt hat es auch der dümmste Verstanden - also ich ;o). Werde vermutlich bis zur unteren Radeln und dann hochshutteln, danke für den Tipp.
> Kleine Anmerkung U-Bahn habe ich eigentlich aussortiert, weil Bike-Mitnahme in dem Zeitraum gemäß VVS verboten ist:
> "In der *Stadtbahn* ist die Mitnahme von Fahrrädern montags - freitags von 6:00 - 8:30 Uhr und von 16:00 - 18:30 Uhr ganz ausgeschlossen."



stimmt, da war was, dachte zwar, das wäre nur bis 18h, aber bis 18.30h ist natürlich doof

Noch was: bitte gutes Licht mitbringen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. April 2014)

...Astfrühwarnsystem!


----------



## Athabaske (22. April 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> stimmt, da war was, dachte zwar, das wäre nur bis 18h, aber bis 18.30h ist natürlich doof
> 
> Noch was: bitte gutes Licht mitbringen!


...oder einfach früher fahren...

Viel Spass an der 'Dischingen!


----------



## Dude5882 (22. April 2014)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Sollen wir Ri. Burg Dischingen Schanzen springen üben? Dann komme ich mit meinem Dh-Traktor.


Geil! Carsten und ich sind auch da, aber schon etwas früher. Bis morgen, Ingmar


----------



## BikeguideMartin (22. April 2014)

Hallo Hendrik,
nachdem ich es dir ja schon länger per Mail angekündigt habe, bin ich morgen mit dabei. Freu mich . Bis 18:30 an der Zacke oben. 
Bis morgen, Martin.


----------



## mzonq (22. April 2014)

Ich schaffe es morgen nicht, habe bis 18:00 bescheu.... Telefonkonferenzen mit Amiland, das wird dann zu knapp.

Werde dann auf dem nach Hause Weg eine augedehnte Runde fahren....vielleicht laufen mir ja auch in der Esslinger Ecke schöne Schanzen vor das Vorderrad  )

Bis demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (23. April 2014)

Hey hey fahrt ihr über das Bärenschlössle zur Burg?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (23. April 2014)

Hallo Herr On,
der Weg ergibt sich immer spontan. Tur mir leid, dass ich dir da keine bessere Antwort geben kann. Das würde sonst die ganze Flexibilität auf Tour nehmen, was in einer größeren Gruppe bisschen doof wäre. Vll. schaffst du es ja auf 18:30 nach Degerloch. 
Gruß
Simon


----------



## TheGoOn (23. April 2014)

Ja das verstehe ich natürlich 
Würd ne Homtrail runde fahren. Bärenschlössle, Botnanger Sattel, Disch Burg. Evtl trifft man sich aufn weg


----------



## Hockdrik (24. April 2014)

So, war ziemlich nett gewesen!  Neue Leute dabei, insgesamt 6 Mann, 3xHT, 3xFully, davon eins sehr dick, einer immer noch praktisch ohne Sattelstütze unterwegs, beim anderen zu kurz und einer gerade erst aus der Reha entlassen und trotzdem alle die 50km und 1.000hm durchgehalten -> Respekt! Zwischendurch ziemliche Höhenflüge und danach noch Bier und Currywurst. Ein sattes Programm!  

Heute sogar mal mit Bildern:



   



@Gebrüder Dude und @TheGoOn: wart Ihr eigentlich auch da und schon wieder weg, als wir so gegen… ähm irgendwas nach acht an der Disch waren?


----------



## RainbowSan (24. April 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> und danach noch Bier und Currywurst.



zumindestens die noch eine bekommen haben . Schöne Bilder, vielleicht schleppe ich doch mal meine Kamera mit.


----------



## Dude5882 (24. April 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> So, war ziemlich nett gewesen!  Neue Leute dabei, insgesamt 6 Mann, 3xHT, 3xFully, davon eins sehr dick, einer immer noch praktisch ohne Sattelstütze unterwegs, beim anderen zu kurz und einer gerade erst aus der Reha entlassen und trotzdem alle die 50km und 1.000hm durchgehalten -> Respekt! Zwischendurch ziemliche Höhenflüge und danach noch Bier und Currywurst. Ein sattes Programm!
> 
> Heute sogar mal mit Bildern:
> Anhang anzeigen 287896 Anhang anzeigen 287895 Anhang anzeigen 287894 Anhang anzeigen 287892
> ...



Ja, wir waaren bis halb 8 da. Ich war gestern aber ziemlich müde (mein kleiner hat mich die Nacht zuvor nicht so richtig schlafen lassen) daher sind wir um halb 8 über DH Heslach gen HBF aufgebrochen. Wir waren aber auch knapp 1,5 Stunden an der Brg. Disch.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2014)

Eines unserer Fotos hat es in die Auswahl zum Foto des Tages geschafft:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2014)

Hier die Übersicht aller Bilder, die heute zur Wahl stehen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
Wir stehen derzeit auf Platz 2!


----------



## BikeguideMartin (28. April 2014)

war wirklich ne sehr coole Tour  . Und mit nem gescheiten Licht (nochmals Danke an den Verleiher) hab ich dann auch was gesehen.

Bzgl. Licht. Ich habe mal etwas recherchiert und nicht nur die Auswahl sondern auch die Preise sind ja sehr breit gestreut. Hat jmd. eine Empfehlung für mich. Welches Licht hat ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis? Danke schonmal vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2014)

BikeguideMartin schrieb:


> Hat jmd. eine Empfehlung für mich. Welches Licht hat ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis? Danke schonmal vorab.





Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt hier keine Kaufempfehlung abgeben, weil ich auch gar keine Ahnung habe, was aktuell auf dem Markt ist, aber ich fahre z.B. seit mehr als 2 Jahren gut mit einer Magicshine 872 auf dem Helm und einer auf dem Lenker. Mein Jahrgang hatte ca. 1.000 Lumen. Das reicht mir und ich komme im Mischbetrieb schwächsten Position/zweitschwächste Position mit den kleinen, alten Akkus je nach Außentemperatur immer noch auf ca. 4h Laufzeit. Dennoch ist zumindest ein Ersatz-Akku ratsam.



->  

Wetter für Mittwoch würde ich gerne noch etwas beobachten, aber grundsätzlich wäre ich dabei.


----------



## mzonq (28. April 2014)

ich habe die Magicshine 808 (wird so glaub ich nicht mehr gebaut) für den Helm und die MJ 880 auf dem Lenker. Die am Helm ist eher ein Spot und die Lenkerlampe legt einen Lichtteppich vor dir auf den Trail...beide Hammer Preis Leistung. die 880 hat (glaub ich) fünf Stufen, die hellste brauchste nur auf Trails mitten in der Nacht- ansonsten kannste die auf schwächerer Stufe brennen lassen. Man kann auch die (Ersatz)Akkus entsprechend den Bedurfnissen dazukonfigurieren, ich habe einen größeren genommen.

Am besten auch noch gleich das Stirnband für die Lampe mitbestellen, dann haste eine Mörderstirnlampe. Für Skitouren oder Joggen in der Nacht absolut der Hammer.

Ich habe die damals vor drei/vier Jahren direkt in China bestellt (deal extreme)  und hier dann die Dinger am Zoll abgeholt. Ich glaube das geht mittlerweile nicht mehr so problemlos, aber dafür gibt es jetzt ja schon einen Vertreter ind  Dland. http://www.magicshinelights.de/

Du siehst, ich bin begeistert.  

Happy Trails!!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. April 2014)

Ich empfehle entgegen der "Bitte nicht Made in China" -These, die ich sonst vertrete, auch die Magicshine. 880 am Lenker und die kleine am Helm... Akku je nach Laune, bisher bin ich da auch sehr zufrieden. Fireflyer-shop!


----------



## Bukk (29. April 2014)

Hba auch seit 3 Jahren eine Magicshine China Funzel. Nach 2 Jahren ging mir mal plötzlich ein Akku über den Jordan. Konnte aber problemlos Ersatz bestellt werden. Ansonsten absolut zufrieden mit dem Teil. Wobei im direkten Vergleich mit den Markenherstellern würde ich ein etwas diffuseres Licht attestieren und das größte Manko: Ist der Akku mal leer - stehste einfach so plötzlich im Dunklen. 
Dennoch klare Empfehlung für die Magicshine. Alles andere kannst du dir holen wenn du wirklich oft Nachts unterwegs bist und dir das nötige Kleingeld in keinster Weise fehlt 

Grüße


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2014)

Da das Wetter für morgen (und die folgenden 3 Tage) ziemlich grauslig aussieht, würde ich stattdessen kurzfristig heute Abend fahren gehen.
Ich werde dazu dann gerne kurz zum üblichen Zeitpunkt beim üblichen Treffpunkt vorbeischauen, aber auch nur falls sich jemand hier meldet und mit will. Sonst fahre ich direkt in den Wald und kümmere mich ein bisschen um die Wegpflege.

EDIT: wenn sich jetzt noch einer meldet, kriege ich es nicht mehr unbedingt mit


----------



## RainbowSan (29. April 2014)

BikeguideMartin schrieb:


> nochmals Danke an den Verleiher



kein Ding, deine Lampe war übrigens eine Black Sun II, kann ich aber leider nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
http://blacksun2.com/black-sun-led/black-sun

edit: Schade das Morgen ausfällt das Wetter ist aber auch wirklich eher "Mäh"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. April 2014)

Noch fällt hier garnix aus. 
Jetzt sind wir den ganzen Winter durchgerockt, da wird so n Bissl Regen doch erträglich sein! Wenn ich mich auf der Mühle halten kann fahr ich morgen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. April 2014)

Kommt jemand heute? Sonst dreh ich nachher allein ne keine Reha- Runde...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (30. April 2014)

Bin dabei. Gleich mal die neuen Regenüberschuhe testen. 
Möchte aber eher nu kurze Runde fahren. Reha-Runde hört sich gut an.


----------



## LasseCreutz (30. April 2014)

Hey,
Der Dude ohne Sattelstütze ist auch dabei 

Bis später


----------



## mzonq (30. April 2014)

Ich schaffe es nicht  Muß wieder Sohnemann mit Rad und Hänger abholen.  )


----------



## Hockdrik (30. April 2014)

mzonq schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es nicht  Muß wieder Sohnemann mit Rad und Hänger abholen.  )



gutes Training!

Ich bin heut wie gesagt nicht dabei - viel Spaß Euch!
Hockdrik


----------



## mzonq (30. April 2014)

Hockdrik[/QUOTE]

aber hallo....ich muß mir schon neue Hosen fürs Büro kaufen, die alten werden zu eng am Oberschenkel


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. April 2014)

Meine Herren,- es ist peinlich!

Der Supermegaoberbesserwissertechnikfreak, der alles kann und jeden belehrt, kommt grad aus dem Keller, wo sein Bike seit drei Wochen steht und Öl verliert.

Aaaaarghhh!

Scheinbar hab ich mir beim umhageln doch etwas die Leitung aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter gezogen, was ich beim schnellen Check und beim Putzen nicht gemerkt hatte.

Ich geh mal schnell noch einkaufen. Wenns mir reicht bin ich pünktlich da,- sonst bitte nicht warten!

Verärgerte Grüße 

@mzonq Ich hab noch nen passenden weißen Sattel über...


----------



## Hockdrik (30. April 2014)

Bin gespannt, ob Ihr Regen hattet oder nicht. Mir schien es in manchen Ecken heftig und in anderen gar nicht zu regnen.


----------



## LasseCreutz (30. April 2014)

Kein Regen und gute, meistens recht griffige Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RainbowSan (6. Mai 2014)

wie schauts bei euch morgen aus. Wetter sieht gut aus


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Mai 2014)




----------



## LasseCreutz (6. Mai 2014)

Tut mir Leid, ich kann morgen nicht, ich hab einen Termin..


----------



## mzonq (6. Mai 2014)

ich kann auch nciht, ich fahr wieder den Bike-Hänger spazieren


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich komme, wenn es nicht regnet. Regenwarscheinlichkeit: 60%. Muss ja nix heissen. We will see . Ich pack mal Fitnesssachen und Fahrrad ins Auto, so dass ich mich nach Feierabend der Situation anpassen kann .


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Mai 2014)

Ich kann leider diese Woche nicht - viel Spaß!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte es vor, sofern es nicht schüttet.


----------



## RainbowSan (7. Mai 2014)

ich muss leider Absagen, mein Licht-Ladegerät ist abgeraucht und ohne Lampe macht das imho wenig Sinn


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. Mai 2014)

Laut wetteronline und wetter.com  wird es nicht regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Mai 2014)

Nachdem es heute morgen so geschifft hat, habe ich meine Radsachen nicht mitgenommen, kann also nicht kommen. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!
Ich plane am WE in den Bikepark nach Beerfelden zu gehen. Falls jemand mitwill, einfach melden .


----------



## Bukk (7. Mai 2014)

ahjoo ich bin heut dabei


----------



## Bukk (7. Mai 2014)

für Kurzentschlossene: Simon und ich treffen uns um 17:40 an der Endhalte Zacke Degerloch.


----------



## RainbowSan (7. Mai 2014)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Nachdem es heute morgen so geschifft hat, habe ich meine Radsachen nicht mitgenommen, kann also nicht kommen. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!
> Ich plane am WE in den Bikepark nach Beerfelden zu gehen. Falls jemand mitwill, einfach melden .



Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. Mai 2014)

Samstag. schick mir ne PM mit Deiner Nr. wenn Du mitwillst.


----------



## RainbowSan (9. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 287892



kann mir nochmal jemand die Koordinaten von dem Spot zukommen lassen, die SD-Karte meines Handys hat leider den Geist aufgegeben :-(
Keine Gute Woche, dafür ist mein neue Ladegerät in der Post, d.h. nächstemal keine Ausreden mehr 

edit: hat sich erledigt, SD-Karte läuft wieder und Koordinate gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (12. Mai 2014)

Für diesen Mittwoch sieht das Wetter - und mein Kalender - eigentlich mal wieder ganz gut aus.






Wer ist dabei?


----------



## mzonq (12. Mai 2014)

ich nicht, habe mir den Hals verreckt und bin krank zu Hause


----------



## LasseCreutz (12. Mai 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## BikeguideMartin (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Tipps bzgl. Licht. Super Jungs.

Ich bin morgen dabei. Leider noch OHNE Licht :-(. Vielleicht kann mir jmd. wieder eins leihen, ansonsten radl ich einfach heim wenn´s zu dunkel wird). Wir sehn uns morgen: 18:30 Uhr Zacke oben.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Mai 2014)

Ich auch! Ich habe mich letzte Woche so geärgert, als es morgens geschüttet hat und ich das Rad zu Hause liess. Den ganzen Tag hat die Sonne ins Büro geschienen und Ihr wart ja unterwegs Abends . Bis dann!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (13. Mai 2014)

Bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. Mai 2014)

Bei mir kanns heute leider jederzeit sein, dass ein Anruf kommt und ich Überstunden schieben muss wg. nem Termin morgen. Ich hoffe das beste .


----------



## RainbowSan (14. Mai 2014)

Bin dabei, kann auch Licht verleihen.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Mai 2014)

ich bringe noch jemanden mit!


----------



## Bukk (14. Mai 2014)

mir ist was dazwischen gekommen - bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. Mai 2014)

Till same !!!


----------



## Athabaske (14. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ich bringe noch jemanden mit!


Pics?


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Mai 2014)

Nix pics, war zwar eine schöne Tour, vor allem aber auch ganz schön lang
und sehr nett und zudem gut besucht (6 bis 7 Leute)
und wir haben zwischendurch sogar noch 2 Damen der Stuttgarter Gravity-Prominenz getroffen
ABER irgendwie hatten wir für die Länge zu wenig Luft und Licht und Wasser dabei
Wasser war dafür auf den Trails satt vorhanden
und warum mein halb-neuer Mantel 4cm aufreissen muss habe ich auch nicht verstanden,
dass der Schlauch irgendwann auch nicht mehr wollte, war dann fast klar
gut, dass es Leute gibt, die Grissinis für den Hunger der Wartenden dabei haben und DIMB-Notrufkarten für den Mantel

45km und gut 1.000hm -> Jungs, können wir bitte auch mal wieder eine normale 30km, 800hm Runde machen?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (19. Mai 2014)

Bin am Mittwoch wieder dabei, bei der 45 km Runde. Hat heute jemand Lust auf ne 30 km Runde, so ab 18:00 uher?


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Mai 2014)

Heute leider keine Zeit. Bin am Mittwoch auch dabei, plädiere aber - nicht nur wegen der zu erwartenden Temperaturen - für eine etwas gemütlichere Runde.


----------



## Athabaske (19. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Heute leider keine Zeit. Bin am Mittwoch auch dabei, plädiere aber - nicht nur wegen der zu erwartenden Temperaturen - für eine etwas gemütlichere Runde.


...Muskelkater?


----------



## Dude5882 (19. Mai 2014)

Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Mai 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...Muskelkater?


 
yep! 
Keine Ahnung, ob es noch vom Hockey oder schon vom Biken ist.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Mai 2014)

Trotz der geilen Vorhersage (und dem momentan sehr netten real- Wetter): ich nix bei der Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (19. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> yep!
> Keine Ahnung, ob es noch vom Hockey oder schon vom Biken ist.


...wenn es Dich beruhigt, meine Beine waren auch irgendwie schwerer geworden über Nacht...

Nun weiß ich auch, Lasse hüpft fast noch besser als er Wiegetritt fährt.


----------



## Bukk (20. Mai 2014)

Werd morgen auch mal wieder vorbeischauen - da Brems ich mit meinem Hobel die Hardtail-Jungs eh ein bisschen aus am Berg


----------



## LasseCreutz (21. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auch morgen dabei 
Ich fände es ganz cool wenn wir uns morgen mal um 1 oder 2 Strecken kümmern würden.
Beim Heslacher Downhill war es zumindest als ich ihn das letzte mal gefahren bin, bitter nötig,
und auch der Botnang Trail kann bestimmt mal wieder freigeschnitten werden.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. Mai 2014)

Bin auch dabei heute !


----------



## BikeguideMartin (21. Mai 2014)

Bin dabei und auch für ne etwas kürzere Runde, mit anschließendem Bierchen am Platz der Republik . Früher dort, länger Bier.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. Mai 2014)

Das mit dem Bier planen wir schon lange und irgendwie schaffen wirs nicht. Echt schwer! Aber da du ja Guide zu sein scheinst bin ich voller Hoffnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RainbowSan (21. Mai 2014)

Bin leider verletzt  Hoffe nächste Woche wieder fit.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Mai 2014)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bier planen wir schon lange und irgendwie schaffen wirs nicht.



Häh? Black-out? So viel Bier hattest Du an dem Abend doch gar nicht...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. Mai 2014)

:-D


----------



## TheGoOn (23. Mai 2014)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Ich bin auch morgen dabei
> Ich fände es ganz cool wenn wir uns morgen mal um 1 oder 2 Strecken kümmern würden.
> Beim Heslacher Downhill war es zumindest als ich ihn das letzte mal gefahren bin, bitter nötig,
> und auch der Botnang Trail kann bestimmt mal wieder freigeschnitten werden.



habt ihr das schon zufällig gemacht?! 


Kennt jemand von euch den / die Macher von der Hasenbergstrecke?!
Oder liest derjenige hier zufällig mit?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Mai 2014)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> habt ihr das schon zufällig gemacht?!
> 
> 
> Kennt jemand von euch den / die Macher von der Hasenbergstrecke?!
> Oder liest derjenige hier zufällig mit?



Sollte derjenige mitlesen: die "Stacheten" seitlich an den Kickern sind ziemlich schei§§e! 

Jemand am Start heute?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (28. Mai 2014)

Ich bin dabei, bin aber nur 75 % fit und würde ungern die ganz große Runde fahren. Wobei ich eigentlich schon mal wieder Lust auf Kappelberg hätte.


----------



## LasseCreutz (28. Mai 2014)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Mai 2014)

Ich komme auch, wird aber knapp! Heissa!


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Juni 2014)

Bin in den kommenden drei Wochen eher nicht dabei (schade eigentlich, die Abende werden immer länger, man braucht immer weniger Licht).

Diese Woche hat's einen speziellen Grund, vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust, auf der Mittwochsrunde am Pumptrack in Weilimdorf vorbeizuschauen:



> Am 4. Juni findet um 14.30h die Anhörung zum Thema 2-Meter-Regel im Landtag statt. Dass wir Biker dort (vertreten durch den BRV, WRSV, ADFC und DIMB) angehört werden, ist das Ergebnis der Petition zu Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel, bei der mehr als 58.000 unterschrieben haben.
> 
> Am Abend nach der Anhörung findet beim Jugendhaus in Weilimdorf ein kleines Treffen statt, bei dem auch einige der 2-Meter-Aktivisten zusammen kommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich kann am Mi auch nicht. Diesen Mittwoch ist zudem Regen vorhergesagt. Das muss nichts heissen, kann ja trotzdem schön werden.

Wer hätte denn morgen am Dienstag Lust zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeguideMartin (4. Juni 2014)

Wer kommt denn heute?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Juni 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


>


----------



## LasseCreutz (4. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre heute auch nicht die Tour... Es soll hier gleich noch regnen, und ich habe keine Lust auf eine Schlammschlacht... Ich fahre aber nach Rommelshausen in den Dirtpark/Pumptrack ein bisschen springen, und dann später auch nach Weilimdorf...
In Rommelshausen lässt es sich auch bei Nässe sehr gut fahren, in Weilimdorf war ich noch nie, aber da ist der Pumptrack asphaltiert...


----------



## Athabaske (4. Juni 2014)

..lass Dich aber nicht vom Blitz erschlagen!


----------



## BikeguideMartin (4. Juni 2014)

dito, das Wetter soll wohl noch richtig schlecht werden. Ich bin dann auch raus. Bis nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Bukk (9. Juni 2014)

Äußerst traurige Nachrichten aus Stuttgart:

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....cke.67d35595-375b-4b1b-a38f-c16992bef5b9.html


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Juni 2014)

ist doch auch einer unserer Stammrouten.... :-(


----------



## Nightfly.666 (11. Juni 2014)

50% Regenwarscheinlichkeit heute... Wer wäre denn dabei? Lasst uns hier auf dem Laufenden halten und gegen 17:00h entscheiden ob wir uns treffen?


----------



## Chisum (11. Juni 2014)

Will heute auch mal wieder starten. Mein Wetterbericht sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseCreutz (11. Juni 2014)

Sorry, ich komme nicht, bin verletzt...  Euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## Nightfly.666 (11. Juni 2014)

Oh was ist denn passiert? Gute Besserung!
Weiß jemand was von Tobias? Müsste doch wieder fit sein?


----------



## Dude5882 (11. Juni 2014)

Ich bin heute wegen der möglichen Gewitter mit dem Rennrad zur Arbeit. Daher komme ich heute nicht. Viel Spaß, wenn's bei Euch klappt!

@Lasse: Wünsche schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (11. Juni 2014)

Bis später!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (11. Juni 2014)

Mir reicht's heute nicht mehr. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Athabaske (11. Juni 2014)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Sorry, ich komme nicht, bin verletzt...  Euch aber viel Spaß


Was ist passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseCreutz (11. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auf Asphalt zu schnell in eine Kurve gefahren, hab nen Abflug gemacht und mir beide Handflächen recht böse aufgeschürft. Ansonsten geht es mir eigentlich gut, aber ich kann im Moment nicht mal ne Wasserflasche aufdrehen, vom festhalten eines Lenkers mal ganz zu schweigen...
Ich sag auf jeden Fall Bescheid wenn ich wieder dabei bin


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Juni 2014)

Toby geht's wieder gut 

Gute Besserung an Lasse! Asphalt ist sau gefährlich… 

Chisum wieder dabei zu haben wäre natürlich toll! 

diesen Mittwoch schaffe ich es glaube ich nicht


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Juni 2014)

Morgen jemand am Start? Kann doch!


----------



## RainbowSan (17. Juni 2014)

wenn die Runde nicht zu lang wird, bin immer noch nicht ganz fit, würde ich mich anschließen


----------



## LasseCreutz (17. Juni 2014)

Ich muss diese Runde noch aussetzen, ab dem Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei...


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Juni 2014)

RainbowSan schrieb:


> wenn die Runde nicht zu lang wird, bin immer noch nicht ganz fit, würde ich mich anschließen



Prima - ich bin auch eher für 30 als 40km zu haben.


----------



## RainbowSan (18. Juni 2014)

perfekt


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auhc für ne kurze Runde dabei. Muss Abends noch was trinken gehen. Tolles Wetter! Bis dann!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Juni 2014)

@RAINBOW:
Nicht ganz fit? auch gestürzt?

@Lasse:
Auf auf Waldwegen unter 2m wäre das nicht passiert ;-).


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Juni 2014)

Bringe noch eine Kollegin von mir mit! Ein MTB-Frischling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juni 2014)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Bringe noch eine Kollegin von mir mit! Ein MTB-Frischling.



Bringe noch einen Freund von mir mit. Ein MTB-Veteran.


----------



## RainbowSan (18. Juni 2014)

ahhhhh ich Depp 18:30 ... hab schon gewundert wo ihr seid und bin dann 17:45 abgedampft *gegen Kopf schlag*


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2014)

...und wir haben bis 18.45h gewartet, obwohl eigentlich alle anderen pünktlich am Start waren! :-/


----------



## RainbowSan (24. Juni 2014)

wie siehts diese Woche aus, würde diesmal auch 18:30 MESZ erscheinen :-/


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juni 2014)

RainbowSan schrieb:


> wie siehts diese Woche aus, würde diesmal auch 18:30 MESZ erscheinen :-/




Dabei!


----------



## Bukk (25. Juni 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## Dude5882 (25. Juni 2014)

dabei


----------



## Chisum (25. Juni 2014)

Bis gleich!


----------



## iDT (25. Juni 2014)

ich komm heut auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juni 2014)

Mittwochsfahrer auf der Panzerstraße Richtung BB:





Gestern bei wunderbarem Abendlicht schöne Runde zu sechst Richtung Böblingen. 
Für unserer Verhältnisse eher flach und lang (500hm auf 40km).


----------



## iDT (26. Juni 2014)

schönes Bild!
wenn man nur die Teilstrecke auf den Trails betrachtet, die unser Ziel waren, kommt man wahrscheinlich auf 250 hm auf 8 km, das wäre (wie gefühlt) kurz und knackig ;-)


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Juni 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Mittwochsfahrer auf der Panzerstraße Richtung BB:
> Anhang anzeigen 301495
> 
> Gestern bei wunderbarem Abendlicht schöne Runde zu sechst Richtung Böblingen. Für unserer Verhältnisse eher flach und lang (500hm auf 40km).


ach ja, da werden Erinnerungen wach


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. Juni 2014)

Kewles Photo! Ich musste gestern auf einem Parkhausdach mit Kollegen grillen, aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei . Hendrick kannst Du noch die Bilder hochladen vom Monte Scherbelino? Danke!


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juni 2014)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Hendrick kannst Du noch die Bilder hochladen vom Monte Scherbelino? Danke!



Alle, die was geworden sind, sind hier zu sehen:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> So, war ziemlich nett gewesen!  Neue Leute dabei, insgesamt 6 Mann, 3xHT, 3xFully, davon eins sehr dick, einer immer noch praktisch ohne Sattelstütze unterwegs, beim anderen zu kurz und einer gerade erst aus der Reha entlassen und trotzdem alle die 50km und 1.000hm durchgehalten -> Respekt! Zwischendurch ziemliche Höhenflüge und danach noch Bier und Currywurst. Ein sattes Programm!
> 
> Heute sogar mal mit Bildern:
> Anhang anzeigen 287896 Anhang anzeigen 287895 Anhang anzeigen 287894 Anhang anzeigen 287892


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juni 2014)

iDT schrieb:


> wenn man nur die Teilstrecke auf den Trails betrachtet, die unser Ziel waren, kommt man wahrscheinlich auf 250 hm auf 8 km, das wäre (wie gefühlt) kurz und knackig ;-)



Du meinst diese Teilstrecke hier:




Da kann man schön sehen, dass wir "richtig rum" gefahren sind, auch wenn es sich immer wieder sehr _uphill _angefühlt hat. 
In die andere Richtung geht auch, ist aber noch härter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (26. Juni 2014)

gut erwischt das Bild so aus dem Handgelenk


----------



## Athabaske (29. Juni 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Mittwochsfahrer auf der Panzerstraße Richtung BB:
> Anhang anzeigen 301495
> 
> Gestern bei wunderbarem Abendlicht schöne Runde zu sechst Richtung Böblingen.
> Für unserer Verhältnisse eher flach und lang (500hm auf 40km).


...finde ich schön, dass Ihr Euch in der Findungsfase des Landtags so schön an das Landeswaldgesetz haltet!


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Juli 2014)

Ich wäre morgen am Start - wer kommt mit? 

Treffpunkt wie immer: Mittwoch 2. Juli um 18.30h an der Endhaltestellle Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch
Tour wie immer: 30-50km Runde mit +/- 800hm bevorzugt auf Trails mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden
Bitte gutes Licht vorne/hinten mitnehmen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Juli 2014)

Ich hab vermutlich Probe,- bin ggf. einfach da


----------



## Nightfly.666 (1. Juli 2014)

Oh der Gitarrenmann fährt wieder. Sehr schön.
Der Nachtflieger auch .
Werde auch dabei sein.


----------



## LasseCreutz (1. Juli 2014)

Ich wahrscheinlich auch. Ich mache jetzt gleich nochmal ne kleine Proberunde im Wald und wenn ich ein gutes Gefühl dabei habe bin ich auch am Start.


----------



## LasseCreutz (1. Juli 2014)

Könnte mir in den nächsten 10 Minuten jemand per PN die Google Maps Koordinaten für den Einstieg von dem Trail geben, der vom Dachswald/ Uni Vaihingen runter nach Heslach führt?


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Juli 2014)

Leider zu spät gesehen. Wäre klasse, wenn Du morgen dabei bist.


----------



## RainbowSan (1. Juli 2014)

bin morgen dabei.


----------



## Bukk (2. Juli 2014)

falls mir nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (2. Juli 2014)

hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter hält. über Degerloch scheint es gerade zu regnen.


----------



## Bukk (2. Juli 2014)

ach war hier auch kurz. schon wieder vorbei und sonne. ab 17:00 soll eh nix mehr kommen


----------



## TheGoOn (2. Juli 2014)

Gibts nen Plan wohin?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (2. Juli 2014)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. Juli 2014)

Unwetterwarnung ist vorbei und es gab gar kein Unwetter!!
Till same!


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Juli 2014)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Gibts nen Plan wohin?



Nein, es gibt noch keinen Plan wohin. Das entscheiden wir eigentlich auch immer gemeinsam vor Ort.
Einfach mal vorbei kommen und mitfahren! 

Degerloch hatte einen kurzen, aber heftigen Schauer, jetzt scheint wieder die Sonne drauf, dürften also ideale Verhältnisse sein.

Bis gleich!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Juli 2014)

bis gleich


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Juli 2014)

Gestern gute 30km lange, knapp 900hm _hohe_ Runde zu acht.
Sehr vielen Bikern begegnet, darunter ein egomanischer Vollpfosten.


----------



## muddymartin (3. Juli 2014)

@Hochdrik: Danke fürs Guiden, dem temporären Mitfahren-dürfen sowie zwei neuen Trails auf meiner "Trailkarte"!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. Juli 2014)

It ships the hole day :-(.


----------



## Bukk (9. Juli 2014)

even worse - it ships the whole week


----------



## w3rd (11. Juli 2014)

also here seems the sun.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Juli 2014)

diesen Mittwoch soll Wetter besser werden
wenn dem so ist, bin ich am Start


----------



## Dude5882 (15. Juli 2014)

ich denke ich bin morgen auch am Start. Ich melde mich aber morgen noch einmal.


----------



## LasseCreutz (15. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. Juli 2014)

bei mir wird es knapp, aber klappen


----------



## RainbowSan (15. Juli 2014)

würde gerne, befürchte aber muss Überstunden schieben, wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin, muss wegen mir nicht gewartet werden.


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Juli 2014)

Ich falle aus gesundheitlichen Gründen leider aus. Nächste Woche wieder. :-(


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Juli 2014)

technical difficulties... bei mir wirds au nix heut


----------



## mzonq (16. Juli 2014)

bei mir wirds auch nix...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (16. Juli 2014)

Aber bei mir wirds was


----------



## BikeguideMartin (16. Juli 2014)

ich bin heute Abend auch dabei. --> somit sind wir bisher 4: Hendrik, Lasse, Simon und ich. Wer kommt noch?


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juli 2014)

schaff's leider nicht :-/


----------



## LasseCreutz (16. Juli 2014)

Es tut mir verdammt Leid, aber ich kann doch auch nicht... :/
@Derschlankesimo : Hast du morgen oder übermorgen Zeit mal wieder eine Runde zu fahren?


----------



## Chisum (16. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. Juli 2014)

Wer wäre morgen dabei? Scheint nicht oder wenig zu regnen morgen. Ne Fangopackung für die Gesichtshaut ist aber sicher mit drin, da noch von heute alles aufgeweicht sein wird.
If it won't ship, I'll be there!


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2014)

leider nein, Konkurrenzveranstaltung der Kinder, hoffentlich ohne Fango


----------



## Derschlankesimo (22. Juli 2014)

Ich werde dann auch dabei wenn es nicht schüttet.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juli 2014)

Blick ungefähr vom Treffpunkt in Degerloch aus in die Richtung, in die es geht, wenn man die süd-westliche Runde Richtung Kaltental, Bärenseen, Weilimdorf und Botnang fährt.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. Juli 2014)

Geilomat!


----------



## TheGoOn (23. Juli 2014)

Ich werde versuchen da zu sein


----------



## LasseCreutz (23. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß noch nicht genau ob ich es schaffe. Wenn ich um 5 nach halb nicht da bin, fahrt einfach ohne mich


----------



## Bukk (23. Juli 2014)

Werd versuchen zu kommen - leider aber alles andere als Fit. Daher steig ich wohl zwischendurch aus. Aber muss schon mal wieder raus in den Wald


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich bin heute raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (23. Juli 2014)

Ich komme mit nem Kumpel vorbei. Is den heute jemand anwesend?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (23. Juli 2014)

Ja


----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. Juli 2014)

Ick ooch wa! Till same!


----------



## BikeguideMartin (23. Juli 2014)

bin heute nicht dabei, sitz noch im Büro :-(


----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. Juli 2014)

Dann haben wir ja gar keinen Guide heute! Laßt uns führerlos umherirren .


----------



## TheGoOn (23. Juli 2014)

Vorstellwagen voll, der nächste ist defekt. Viel Spaß bei der Tour ohne uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (24. Juli 2014)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Vorstellwagen voll, der nächste ist defekt. Viel Spaß bei der Tour ohne uns



Nur so als Info: vom Marienplatz bis nach Degerloch sind es nur ca. 20 Minuten und 150hm. Da die ganze Tour eh ziemlich Höhenmeter-lastig ist, macht das bisschen am Anfang doch auch nichts aus, oder?


----------



## TheGoOn (25. Juli 2014)

Sicherlich nicht! Aber wir wollten niemanden extra warten lassen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. August 2014)

Wie siehts morgen aus? Ich wäre dabei !


----------



## Athabaske (5. August 2014)

...sind die Trail nicht mittlerweile alle geflutet?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (5. August 2014)

Ich bin dabei morgen


----------



## Hockdrik (5. August 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...sind die Trail nicht mittlerweile alle geflutet?


 
Geht eigentlich, ich war am Sonntag unterwegs und es war nicht halb so schlimm wie erwartet, man muss halt die Strecken meiden, die eh immer besonders feucht sind.

Ich werde diese Woche und die nächsten Wochen eher nicht können - viel Spaß!


----------



## RainbowSan (5. August 2014)

bin heute auf Arbeit mit Bike und da hat sich leider seit Sonntag nicht viel getan. Da es leider jede Nacht nochmal geregnet habe muss. Ich denke bin dennoch dabei.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (5. August 2014)

Ich ware gestern und heute im Wald und kann berichten, dass es trocken genug ist um Spaß zu haben. Ganz ohne Dreck gehts zwar noch nicht, aber es ist keine Rutschparty. Bis morgen.


----------



## Bukk (6. August 2014)

Werde auch kommen. Und so ein bisschen Matsch macht den trockenen Weg doch erst interessant


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2014)

Bukk schrieb:


> Werde auch kommen. Und so ein bisschen Matsch macht den trockenen Weg doch erst interessant



sind halt alle vom guten Wetter verwöhnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (6. August 2014)

...welches gute Wetter? Laut Zeitung hatten wir im Juli in BaWü das 2,5fache an Regen. Hast Du in den letzten Tagen einmal in Neckar, Donau oder Rhein geschaut?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. August 2014)

...statt in die Zeitung und in den Neckar schau ich doch lieber mal in den Wald selbst 

Da sieht´s nämlich erstaunlich gut aus!

Rock n Roll folks


----------



## Athabaske (6. August 2014)

...hier offenbar nicht, meine Tochter war am Montag auf dem Schurwald unterwegs und ist noch nie so unglücklich von einer Tour zurückgekommen, rutschig, matschig, schlammig. Aber selbst werde ich erst am Wochenende, evtl. Freitag die Pegelstände prüfen können...


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...welches gute Wetter? Laut Zeitung hatten wir im Juli in BaWü das 2,5fache an Regen. Hast Du in den letzten Tagen einmal in Neckar, Donau oder Rhein geschaut?



 aus meiner Sicht war das Wetter dieses Jahr halt verdammt gut, ich bin im Mai und Juni über lange Zeit trocken durch die Gegend gegondelt und auch im Juli nicht im Matsch versunken - also ich fühle mich vom guten Wetter verwöhnt und kann nur bestätigen: Trails sind größtenteils mit gutem Gewissen fahrbar!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. August 2014)

Dafür haben wir nach der Schlammpackung wieder schön reine Haut :-D!
Andere baden im Schlamm und zahlen viel Geld dafür! Naja wir auch, wenn man die Bikes miteinberechnet :-D.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2014)

ich schaff's doch knapp


----------



## Hockdrik (7. August 2014)

Öhm, kam mir gar nicht so lang vor, waren aber immerhin 40km bei 900hm.
Auf dem Rückweg hat's lauwarm geregnet, Strecken waren bis auf ein paar Pfützen trocken, max. ein bisschen zäh.

@Athabaske: Du weißt, man kann die Nässe der Strecken nach dem Zustand der Hose messen. Es gibt Tage, das ist die ganze Hose von oben bis unten dreckig und hat hinten und innen eine richtig dicke Dreckschicht (auf dem Sattel auch). Das sind die Tage, an denen man sich besser an die Forstautobahnen gehalten und den Dreck im Wald gelassen hätte. Dann gibt es die Tage, an den sich der Dreck auf einen Streifen hinten konzentriert. Kann OK sein. Und am anderen Ende der Skala gibt es die Tage, an denen die Hose nur ein bisschen staubig ist. Heute war die Hose ein ganz kleines bisschen fleckig. OK?


----------



## Athabaske (7. August 2014)




----------



## RainbowSan (12. August 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Dann gibt es die Tage, an den sich der Dreck auf einen Streifen hinten konzentriert.



naja hat schon häufiger Schiss, aber so schlimm wars noch nie 

ansonsten wie siehts morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (13. August 2014)

Wird wohl wenn überhaupt nur etwas tröpfeln. Ich wäre heute am Start, wenn jemand fährt.


----------



## RainbowSan (13. August 2014)

bei mir wirds leider nichts, schaffe der Treffpunkt nicht. :-(


----------



## Derschlankesimo (13. August 2014)

Bin auch raus.


----------



## BikeguideMartin (20. August 2014)

wer kommt heute. Ich hätte Lust und Zeit und trocken ist es auch


----------



## Bukk (20. August 2014)

Bin dabei. Der Dude kommt wohl auch


----------



## BikeguideMartin (20. August 2014)

Perfekt. Dann bis 18:30 Uhr.
Simon? Rainbow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (25. August 2014)

Hallo Freunde des Mountainbike Sportes 
Ich bin grad mal in Stuttgart und habe Lust am Mittwoch mal mitzufahren, sofern ihr fahrt und mich mitnehmt.
Habt Ihr da ein paar Daten für mich?
Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit, Länge, Hm, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit,CC, AM, EN ???
Ich kenne mich hier übrigens nicht aus.
Schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. August 2014)

Sagt bloß bei dem Wetter fährt keiner?! Ich muß packen. Morgen gehts nach Indien für 2 Wochen .


----------



## Phantomias (27. August 2014)

Ich würde ja fahren. Kenne mich hier aber mal gar nicht aus.
Der Wettervorhersage nach würde ich mich auch nicht drum reißen. Wenn ich aber mal rausschaue ... 
Naja egal. Habe mich jetzt zum Klettern verabredet. Vllt hat ja morgen nochmal jemand Lust.


----------



## BikeguideMartin (27. August 2014)

Bin heute nicht dabei.


----------



## Bukk (27. August 2014)

so wie das die Nacht hier durchgeregnet hat wäre es der richtige Zeitpunkt um ein Fatbike zu testen


----------



## Mofeu (27. August 2014)

War gar nicht so schlimm wie erwartet 
Wenn bei euch mal wieder nichts zusammenkommen sollte, aber einzelne Lust haben, sind die auch herzlich zur Unisportrunde jeden Mittwoch um 18:00 eingeladen. Wir fahren (bis auf 2-3 Ausnahmen pro Jahr) jede Woche. Startpunkt ist an der Uni in Vaihingen.
Liebe Grüße, Moritz


----------



## BikeguideMartin (3. September 2014)

Leute wer kommt heute? Die letzten Tage wars ja eher trocken und auch heute soll es nicht regnen.


----------



## TheGoOn (3. September 2014)

Ist wer heute am Start? Würde auch kommen nur müsstet ihr noch 10min warten


----------



## RainbowSan (9. September 2014)

nach paar Wochen Pause, würde ich Morgen wieder eine Runde drehen wollen. Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. September 2014)

Ich werd mal vorbeischauen 

@Hockdrik  kommt auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (10. September 2014)

ich werd wohl auch mal wieder Aufsatteln


----------



## Bukk (10. September 2014)

Komme 5 min später


----------



## Bukk (10. September 2014)

Rainbow sag ma bitte ebenb Bescheid ob du nach Hause abgebogen bist


----------



## RainbowSan (10. September 2014)

jo sorry Jungs, hab Licht schnell festmachen wollen und bin euch dann hinterher.. dachte ich... nach paar Metern hab ich gemerkt das es ein anderer Biker war.
Ich hoffe ihr habt keine Großsuchaktion gestartet und hattes noch etwas fun.


----------



## xenical (13. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin neu im Forum und seit kurzem im Besitz eines MTB.

Ich bin noch Anfänger (muss ich dazu sagen) und ich wohne nur seit 7 monaten in Stuttgart , so ich suche eine Mountainbikegruppe/Mountainbikepartner/in um Stuttgart (oder in der in der Nähe), der ich mich anschließen kann.

So dieses Thema interessiert mich

PS: Entschuldigung für meine Fehler, aber Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache (ich lerne Deutsch..und es ist nicht einfach für mich alles, was Sie schreiben, zu verstehen,)


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2014)

Hallo Xenical,

herzlich willkommen in Stuttgart! Komm doch einfach mal mittwochs vorbei. Ist zwar eher keine Anfänger-Tour, aber das kannst Du dann ja selbst sehen, ob es für Dich passt oder nicht und wir passen schon auch auf, dass niemand überfordert wird.

Ob jemand jeweils am Mittwoch fährt oder nicht, erfährt man dann jeweils kurzfristig hier.

Besten Gruß
Hockdrik

P.S.:
Das Kleingedruckte falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
- wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
- es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier fragen/ankündigen
- wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
- reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert
- ansonsten ist aber jeder herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen
- *gutes Licht* ist echt wichtig, sonst hat man keinen Spaß auf den teilweise doch recht verwinkelten Trails (selbst Mitte Juni: Panne und/oder Bier danach)
- "wir" ist jeder der Bock hat, mittwochs um 18.30h von der Endhaltestelle der Zacke oben in Degerloch eine Tour zu fahren
- wir sind also eine lose Gruppe und kein Reiseveranstalter oder Verein, jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich
- und entsprechend kann auch die Art, Route und Länge der Tour je nach Mitfahrern immer mal variieren


----------



## xenical (14. September 2014)

Hallo
auch mit einiger Mühe konnte ich übersetzen, was du mir geschrieben hast 
Im Moment ich glaube, dass ich keine physische Fähigkeit habe, eine Runde von 4 Stunden halten; aber ich wird zum ersten Mal kommen, um mindestens zu versuchen; wenn ich nicht mehr weiterfuhre (oder wenn ich nicht euren Rhythmus halten kann), gehe ich nach Hause.

Diese Woche kann ich nicht, weil ich einen Termin habe, aber das nächste ...

Besten Gruß

X


----------



## Hockdrik (16. September 2014)

Ich bin morgen am Start. Will um halb zehn wieder in der Stadt sein, wird also nicht ewig lang.
Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. September 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RainbowSan (16. September 2014)

bei mir wirds leider sehr knapp, wenn ich halb nicht da bin, muss wegen mir nicht gewartet werden.


----------



## LasseCreutz (17. September 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## Chisum (17. September 2014)

Ich komm auch.


----------



## Bukk (17. September 2014)

wenn geschäftlich nix dazwischen kommt bin ich bei


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. September 2014)

Weiß nicht ob ich es zeitlich schaffe. Wenn ja bin ich dabei.


----------



## LasseCreutz (17. September 2014)

Tut mir Leid, ich hatte eben nen kleinen Crash und soll mich heute noch schonen... -_-
Demnach dann nächste Woche :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syscoblah (19. September 2014)

Hi
wart ihr am Mittwoch imj Schurwald? Rund um Kernerturm, 7-Linden-Trail, etc?


----------



## Hockdrik (19. September 2014)

syscoblah schrieb:


> Hi
> wart ihr am Mittwoch imj Schurwald? Rund um Kernerturm, 7-Linden-Trail, etc?



yep, mit 4 Leuten


----------



## Athabaske (19. September 2014)

...habt Ihr extra gewartet, bis ich im Urlaub war? Kanallien, alle!


----------



## mzonq (19. September 2014)

...genau, mich hat das auch getroffen, dass ich nicht dabei war...  

Bei mir habe die gewartet, bis ich ausnahmsweise an einem Mittwoch meinen Sohn abholen mußte...

dann das nächste mal wieder in meinem Hinterhof


----------



## Bukk (19. September 2014)

So nen Quatsch. Alles verboten. Sowas fahren wir nicht! 

Aktuell dazu passend:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ker.5113b9f1-1b30-41d9-ab70-8f289f593cfa.html

Das kann man ja schon fast als halboffizielle Erlaubnis verstehen den gezeigten Weg so zu nutzen. Ist ja nun nicht so weit entfernt von Stuttgart


----------



## Hockdrik (19. September 2014)

@mzonq und @Athabaske: genau, wir haben uns wie immer an der Zacke getroffen und als wir sicher waren, dass Ihr nicht mehr kommt, sind wir ganz spontan, klamm und heimlich in den Schurwald gefahren. 

Zum Thema nächstes Mal in Eurem Hinterhof: wunderschöne Strecken da (wenn auch nasser als süd-westlich), aber irgendwie müssen wir die An- und Abfahrt noch trail-lastiger gestalten, dieses Asphalttreten hin und zurück ist schon arg lang.


----------



## Athabaske (19. September 2014)

Mathias, dann treffen wir ins eben mal wieder ohne diese degerlocher Schlingel!

Momentan ist meine Gabel allerdings im OP (bei Prof. Dr. Oberholz und Oberarzt Dr. Matthes), mal gucken wie aufwändig die Reha wird. Der Rest wird auch gleich generalüberholt...


----------



## casi1975 (20. September 2014)

Hallo,

bin zwar nicht neu in der Region, würde aber trotzdem gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren.
Fahrt Ihr kommenden Mi. wieder? 18:30Uhr?

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Hockdrik (20. September 2014)

Hallo Casi,

_neu in der Region_ und _mitfahren_ ist doch eine super Kombination! 

Wenn sich mehr als zwei finden, fahren "wir", soll heißen, dass sich dass immer erst gegen Dienstagabend bzw. am Mittwoch klärt, ob und wer genau fährt, aber wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt, sind eigentlich immer ein paar Leute dabei.

Unten noch das Kleingedruckte, das sollte die meisten Fragen abdecken.

Also dann vielleicht bis Mittwoch!
Hockdrik


Das Kleingedruckte falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
- wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
- es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier fragen/ankündigen
- wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
- reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert
- ansonsten ist aber jeder herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen
- *gutes Licht* ist echt wichtig, sonst hat man keinen Spaß auf den teilweise doch recht verwinkelten Trails (selbst Mitte Juni: Panne und/oder Bier danach)
- "wir" ist jeder der Lust hat, mittwochs um 18.30h von der Endhaltestelle der Zacke oben in Degerloch eine Tour zu fahren
- "wir" sind also eine lose Gruppe und kein Reiseveranstalter oder Verein, jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich
- und entsprechend kann auch die Art, Route und Länge der Tour je nach Mitfahrern immer mal variieren
- "wir" bedeutet aber an dem jeweiligen Abend auch, dass wir niemanden hängen lassen und uns bei Defekten und Verletzungen gegenseitig helfen


----------



## carsten.eckart (20. September 2014)

Super danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann schauen wir Di mal wie es aussieht. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (21. September 2014)

alllthabaske schrieb:


> Mathias, dann treffen wir ins eben mal wieder ohne diese degerlocher Schlingel!
> 
> Momentan ist meine Gabel allerdings im OP (bei Prof. Dr. Oberholz und Oberarzt Dr. Matthes), mal gucken wie aufwändig die Reha wird. Der Rest wird auch gleich generalüberholt...


Genau...allerdings ist meine Gabel so mitgenommen, dass ich ne neue bekomme.Aber bei dem Wetter wäre ein Fatbike ohne Gabel eh die bessere Wahl.Oder ei Kettenfahrzeug


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. September 2014)

Holy shit,- ich kann Montags schon sagen, daß ich Mittwochs Zeit hab 

Wer noch? Dreck ist mir übrigens egal


----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2014)

Und ich kann jetzt schon sagen, dass ich leider keine Zeit habe und dass mir der Dreck zwar egal ist, ich mir aber Sorgen um die Trails mache und daher - wenn ich denn können gekönnt hätte - eher für Forststraßen GA1 oder Technik an der Uni gewesen wäre.


----------



## mzonq (23. September 2014)

Ich schaffe s auch nicht...nach zwei Tagen Trails im Vinschgau kann ich mir den Matsch u Dreck hier nicht geben.  Ich muss sagen, dass sich der Trip auch für ein Wochenende lohnt.   Außerdem muss ich das Bike erstmal wieder herrichten.  Are you Enduro?


----------



## Bukk (23. September 2014)

Die hälfte der 'Trails' wird doch im Winter eh wieder plattgemacht - da kann man sie jetzt auch ruhig anfangen zu zerfurchen 

koi Angschd - isch nur Schbaaß


----------



## casi1975 (23. September 2014)

Leider schaffe ich es morgen nicht teilzunehmen, bleibe aber dran... 
Viel Spass - wer fährt!


----------



## Chisum (24. September 2014)

Ich bin dabei. Wer sonst noch?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. September 2014)

...tja, wer sich zu früh freut 

Hänge in der Werkstatt fest, wird doch nix bei mir heute


----------



## Bukk (24. September 2014)

Ich werde kommen - bin dann allerdings für eine nicht ganz so weite Tour, da ich alles andere als Fit bin. Ansonsten bieg ich einfach irgendwann links ab wenn der Rest recht fährt 

Falls sonst keiner kommt Stefan - wäre das ggf. für dich i.Ordnung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (24. September 2014)

Logo!


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2014)

Mittwoch sieht von meiner Seite aus ganz gut aus.


----------



## Athabaske (29. September 2014)

...ist das die Seite vom Dienstag aus oder die vom Donnerstag?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. September 2014)

kann schon wieder nicht


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2014)

Ob ich heute Abend dabei bin, hängt von der Schulter ab, die muckt seit Montag wieder.
Ich versuche kurz Bescheid zu geben, aber bitte nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Chisum (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde kommen, falls noch jemand fahren will/kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2014)

...das Wetter ist zu gut, um nicht zu fahren: ich bin dabei!


----------



## LasseCreutz (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich auch, ich auch 
Wie wäre es mit einer nicht ganz so langen Tour und danach noch ein bisschen Technik-Training?


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2014)

Sehen wir dann...


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2014)

Kompakte 30km/850hm Tour mit Ausklang am Marienplatz -> sehr gemütlich und nett!


----------



## Dude5882 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich falle wetterbedingt aus...


----------



## LasseCreutz (8. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ich wäre dabei...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Oktober 2014)

kann leider nicht


----------



## Dude5882 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich komme doch nicht. Hab mein Bike nicht dabei.


----------



## Chisum (8. Oktober 2014)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Ja, ich wäre dabei...



Würde auch kommen. Lasse, bist du am Start?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Oktober 2014)

mir langts leider wieder nicht! ich verlern das biken glaub langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseCreutz (8. Oktober 2014)

tut mir Leid, aber da es nicht so ausgesehen hat als ob sich noch wer meldet bin ich grade vom biken wiedergekommen ^^


----------



## Dude5882 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hab Schnupfen.... Grrrr  :-(


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. Oktober 2014)

Wie siehts aus morgen, bei gutem Wetter? Wäre mal wieder dabei .


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2014)

kann leider, leider nicht


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn das wetter mitspielt hab ich morgen Streß, würde aber trotzdem versuchen zu kommen. Ich weiß es bis Mittag....


----------



## Chisum (15. Oktober 2014)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus morgen, bei gutem Wetter? Wäre mal wieder dabei .


Prima! Ich komme auch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Oktober 2014)

bin am Start!


----------



## mzonq (15. Oktober 2014)

ich ned, bin noch am schaffe


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Oktober 2014)

...und so naß wie auf dem Heimweg bin ich noch NIE geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. Oktober 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...und so naß wie auf dem Heimweg bin ich noch NIE geworden



genau daran dachte ich, als es so geschüttet hat und ich zu Hause schön trocken saß


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Oktober 2014)

Kämen morgen zu zweit, würden gerne hohen Singletrail-Anteil auch bergauf fahren. 
Gerne Dornhalde-Kaltental-Krumbach-Botnang-Heslach. Oder so in der Art.

Sonst noch jemand am Start?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Oktober 2014)

...könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, da mitzugurken  (mehr ist bei meinem Trainingsstand grad auch nit drin!)


----------



## LasseCreutz (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß es noch nicht, ich wollte morgen den Spot wieder aufbauen und muss mal schauen wie das zeitlich und konditionell wird...


----------



## Dude5882 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin morgen  auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## mzonq (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin nicht dabei...viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei . Allerdings mit meinem DH-Traktor. Das Salsa hat nen Speichenbruch.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2014)

Das wären ja mal wieder recht viele Leute.
Jemand was dagegen, wenn wir zu Anfang bei Lasse vorbeifahren (s.o.) und gucken, ob wir ihm helfen können?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (29. Oktober 2014)

wäre dann auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. Oktober 2014)

Auja gehen wir bei Lasse vorbei. Kann dann mit dem Traktor gleich die Schanzen testen.


----------



## El_Huette (4. November 2014)

Mahlzeit, ist denn morgen ein Ausritt der Mittwochsbiker geplant? Ich war noch nie dabei, habe eure Gruppe aber schon eine Weile auf dem Schirm ;-) hätte morgen mal Zeit...auch wenn es ein bissel feucht werden soll. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## El_Huette (5. November 2014)

Aufgrund des absehbaren Dauerregens mach ich einen Rückzieher und fahr heute nur durch den Regen nach Hause.


----------



## Chisum (12. November 2014)

Würde heute gerne fahren, falls es nicht schon am Start regnet. Wer noch?


----------



## Hockdrik (12. November 2014)

werde es leider nicht schaffen... :-/


----------



## Mofeu (12. November 2014)

Falls sich bei euch mal wegen schlechtem Wetter nix ausgeht, kann ich euch die Runde vom Unisport ans Herz legen.
Treffpunkt immer Mittwochs 18:00 vor den Sporthallen im Allmandring 28, Campus Vaihingen. Abfahrt meist so gegen 18.15 für 2-3 Stunden mit mehren Gruppen je nach Fitness. Teilnahme ist (sofern nicht regelmäßig) auch ohne Anmeldung für Externe möglich. 
Danach gehts immer noch zum Biertrinken


----------



## DomW (14. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin die erste Dezember-Woche (01.-05.12.2014) in Stuttgart zu Gast.
Würde mich über einen Guide und evtl. ein Leih-Bike freuen.

Grüße
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. November 2014)

DomW schrieb:


> ich bin die erste Dezember-Woche (01.-05.12.2014) in Stuttgart zu Gast.
> Würde mich über einen Guide und evtl. ein Leih-Bike freuen.



Mit einem Leihbike kann ich nicht dienen, aber mitfahren kannst Du natürlich gerne.
Leih-Licht wäre noch gut.


----------



## DomW (15. November 2014)

Moin,
irgend nen Laden der in Stuttgart gute Bikes günstig verleit?
Ne, Licht und Zubehör bring ich mit - nur Bike im ICE is schlecht ;-/

Fährst Du jeden Tag?


----------



## Hockdrik (15. November 2014)

Nein, ich fahre wenn dann Mittwochs und Sonntags, kann Dir aber nicht versprechen, dass ich und/oder jemand anders auch genau in der Woche fahre, in der Du hier bist.  Ist u.a. auch Wetter-abhängig. Frag einfach kurz vorher noch mal.

Die Facebook-Gruppe MTB-Stuttgart kennst Du ja schon, die fahren eigentlich wirklich jeden Mittwoch ab der Uni in S-Vaihingen.

Keine Ahnung was Leihbikes angeht, aber Du könntest mal bei Bikes'N'Boards in der Tübinger Str. (0711 51872402) fragen.
Die haben eine Testrad-Flotte - ob die auch Bikes verleihen, weiß ich aber nicht.
Frag offen und ehrlich, dann sollte es klappen. Die sind ganz in Ordnung da.

Und von da aus kannst Du dann bequem mit der Zahnradbahn zum Treffpunkt hochgondeln.


----------



## El_Huette (18. November 2014)

Hallo an alle, 

gibt es denn schon Tendenzen für morgen? Das Wetter soll ja abends in Ordnung sein. Kein Regen und nicht zu warm :-D

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hockdrik (18. November 2014)

Meine Tendenz für morgen ist leider, dass ich bis 19.30h im Geschäft bin. Sonst gerne.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2014)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll ja abends in Ordnung sein. Kein Regen und nicht zu warm :-D



Es war übrigens SEHR nass gestern Abend. Das Wasser stand zum Teil noch auf den Wegen, so dass wir irgendwann freiwillig auf die Forstautobahnen ausgewichen sind. Das Ganze bei Temperaturen um die 3°C. Trotzdem schön, aber irgendwie hätte ich mir gestern dann irgendwann einen Crosser mit Schutzblechen gewünscht.


----------



## mzonq (20. November 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ....... mit Schutzblechen gewünscht.



Das ich das mal von dir höre!!!!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. November 2014)

Bleche hätten gestern au nix mehr genützt! Nebelscheinwerfer wären ne Option...


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. November 2014)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass es bei Euch auch so war. Und dann kamen noch auf einigen Wegen noch die schönen Hinterlassenschaften der Vollernter und Konsorten hinzu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. November 2014)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> (...) Und dann kamen noch auf einigen Wegen noch die schönen Hinterlassenschaften der Vollernter und Konsorten hinzu



Yep. die warten dieses Jahr nicht auf den Frost, sondern legen jetzt schon los.


----------



## Chisum (25. November 2014)

Wer kommt denn morgen zu der abendlichen Ausfahrt? Wetter passt ja - einigermaßen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. November 2014)

Ich bin fest entschlossen... Melde mich morgen gegen Mittag ggf. nochmal.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2014)

ja, sollte klappen!


----------



## Dude5882 (25. November 2014)

Ich komme auch


----------



## camper69 (26. November 2014)

Ich werde mich euch auch mal wieder anschließen um mich über die aktuelle Trail-Qualität in Stuttgart zu informieren...bis später dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (26. November 2014)

sollte ich es noch schaffen heute meine schaltung halbwegs einzustellen bin ich auch dabei


----------



## DomW (26. November 2014)

Moin,
hat noch Jemand ein Ticket für die EOFT am So. den 30.11. um 17 Uhr abzugeben?
http://www.eoft.eu/tickets/details/...42015-liederhalle-stuttgart-2014-11-30_17-00/
Grüße
Dom


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Dezember 2014)

Jungs wie siehts aus heute? Bin dabei wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## Chisum (10. Dezember 2014)

Dann komm ich auch.


----------



## Chisum (10. Dezember 2014)

Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von heute morgen . Ist mir schon wieder zu matschig, ich streike jetzt.

VG Stefan


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Dezember 2014)

Echt hats geregnet in Stuggi? Arbeite ja in SiFi... OK dann geh ich halt in die Muckibude heute.


----------



## Dude5882 (10. Dezember 2014)

Chisum schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von heute morgen . Ist mir schon wieder zu matschig, ich streike jetzt.
> 
> VG Stefan



Ich schließe mich an!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich will und werde ab morgen und zw. den Jahren grundsätzlich jederzeit Biken wollen, muss ich natürlich mit der Familie in Einklang bringen und kann nicht jeden Tag unterwegs sein, aber ich bin verglichen mit sonst flexibel, nicht auf einzelne Tage und nicht ganz so auf Randzeiten festgelegt. Falls also wer Interesse hat, eine Runde zu fahren, bin ich grundsätzlich interessiert. Einfach melden. Hier oder per PM. Ansonsten eine schöne Zeit! der Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Dezember 2014)

Fahren morgen mit 3 Leuten ab 10h, Treffpunkt wie immer, 30-40km feinste Powder-Trails.


----------



## El_Huette (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo, fährt heute jemand? Wenn der Familienrat grünes Licht gibt, würde ich mich mal eine Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. Januar 2015)

bin leider etwas malad, sonst wäre ich dabei :-(

Wenn Du etwas früher und konkreter fragst, sind die Chancen dass sich jemand meldet aus meiner Erfahrung größer, denn so ist es für viele doch ein bisschen kurzfristig. Manche nehmen ihr Rad mit zur Arbeit, um dann direkt von dort aus zum Treffpunkt zu fahren etc.

Aber vielleicht findet sich ja trotzdem heute noch jemand!  

Und nächste Woche versuche ich dann auch wieder dabei zu sein.


----------



## El_Huette (7. Januar 2015)

Ja, da hast du recht. Heute ist es bei mir leider so kurzfristig aufgrund von Krankheit meiner besseren Hälfte. Sonst hätte ich schon gestern mal angefragt  Bis jetzt weiß ich auch noch nicht, ob es klappt. Ich wollte nur mal abchecken, ob jemand sowieso fährt.

Aber ist ja nicht aller Tage Abend.


----------



## Steffko (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, fährt jemand das Orange Alpine 160RS? Das Bike hat mich "in der Theorie" bisher voll überzeugt, würde es aber ganz gerne mal in natura sehen, bevor`s zur Kasse geht...Besten Dank für hilfreiche Tipps!


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Januar 2015)

Steffko schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, fährt jemand das Orange Alpine 160RS? Das Bike hat mich "in der Theorie" bisher voll überzeugt, würde es aber ganz gerne mal in natura sehen, bevor`s zur Kasse geht...Besten Dank für hilfreiche Tipps!



Die Trefferquote für eine Antwort wird in einem passenden Thread größer sein.


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist denn derzeit der Zustand der Trails rund um Stuttgart? Fahrbar oder versinkt noch alles im Matsch? Das Wetter für morgen ist leider derzeit noch recht schwer einzuschätzen (Niederschlag, Wind).

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Januar 2015)

Die Trails sind größtenteils sehr mitgenommen. Schonung wäre sicher angebracht... Ich hatte am Sonntag riesen Spaß mit putzen und waschen


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Januar 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Die Trails sind größtenteils sehr mitgenommen. Schonung wäre sicher angebracht...



Ich überlege daher, ob ich morgen zur Abwechslung mal eine Forstautobahn-lastige Runde fahre.
Hätte jemand Interesse? (bei gleichem Zeit- und Treffpunkt 18.30h in Degerloch)


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube, dann fahre ich eine Runde bei mir ums Haus oder gehe Schwimmen


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo Freunde des RBT: als einer der "Gründerväter des Mittwochsradelns" würde ich mich heute über Eure "Sterne" bei der Wahl zum Foto des Tages freuen http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1765315?in=potdPool
Ride on 
Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo Kollegen,

vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung. Wir sind denkbar knapp geschlagen worden - nur die Anzahl der Ansichten war bei Siegerfoto größer - nicht ganz unverdient - aber Sterne haben wir gleich viele erzielt (auch dank Eurer Unterstützung)


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Januar 2015)

Mittwochsfahrer auf Abwegen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Januar 2015)

Moin 
Morgen tendenziell Strecken- oder Techniktraining, oder?


----------



## mzonq (27. Januar 2015)

Ich bin mal wieder nicht dabei.


----------



## Bukk (27. Januar 2015)

Bin Sonntag gefahren und da waren selbst die Forstautobahnen auf den Hügeln oben so nass, dass man einen Scheibenwischer für die Brille hätte gebrauchen können. Alles andere ist derartig weich, dass man da nur alle Wege kaputt fährt...

Wir bräuchten ordentlich Frost.


----------



## Bukk (27. Januar 2015)

Der Frühling kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Januar 2015)

Der Frühling MUSS kommen!!!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Januar 2015)

Und, Mannen und Frauen, geht heut was?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Januar 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Und, Mannen und Frauen, geht heut was?



...wohl eher nicht. Mir auch recht, hab eh zuviel zu tun 

Cheers!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Januar 2015)

Mittwoch soll das Wetter schön frostig sein - wer kommt mit? 
OK, ich frage noch mal, wenn die Wetteraussichten nicht nur eine vage Hoffnung sind. 

Derweil und falls es jemand noch nicht gesehen hat:
Heiko, der Projektleiter für Open Trails, hat dem Enduro Magazin ein Interview gegeben.
Ich finde, darin ist sehr schön zusammengefasst, worum es geht und was jetzt ansteht.

Bitte gerne liken und auch teilen, damit der aktuelle Stand die Runde unter Bikern und Nicht-Bikern macht:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/692253217562991


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Februar 2015)

Es gibt jetzt schon zwei gute Gründe, am Mittwoch mal wieder gemeinsam zu einer Mittwochsfahrer Runde zu starten:
1) es soll ab Dienstag langsam aber sicher und dauerhaft unter 0°C haben, die Trails werden also nicht mehr matschig und tief, sondern schön gefriergetrocknet sein (so die Hoffnung, aktueller Lagebericht folgt am Dienstag bzw. Mittwoch)
2) zudem ist am Mittwoch weltweit "Sheldon Brown Gedächtnisfahrt": https://www.facebook.com/events/1604030619827028/

Dazu die Info:


> Am 4.2.2015 jährt sich der Todestag von Sheldon Brown zum 7. Mal. Aus diesem Grund sollten wir an diesem Tag auf unsere Fahrräder steigen und ihm zu Ehren eine Ausfahrt unternehmen. Das kann an einem beliebigen Ort, mit einem beliebigen Fahrrad geschehen und kann auch eine beliebige Dauer haben.
> 
> Die einzige Bitte wäre, die Fahrt zu dokumentieren und auf der http://www.facebook.com/Wikipedalia Seite zu posten.
> 
> Wäre natürlich auch nett, wenn Ihr den Hinweis auf die Veranstaltung möglichst oft hier auf Facebook teilt, damit wir viele schöne Fotos und Stories bekommen.



Wer ist Sheldon Brown:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheldon_Brown


----------



## Bukk (2. Februar 2015)

Ich plane mal ein und hoffe das es hinhaut. Zudem wird interessant ob meine Reifen auf der Felge bleiben - hab mal Tubeless montiert, konnte aber noch nicht damit Testfahren. War einfach dicht zu bekommen per Standpumpe - aber die alte Muddy Mary vorne ist glaube ich zumindest vom Hersteller nicht "Tubeless ready" - we will see


----------



## LasseCreutz (3. Februar 2015)

Ich bin dabeiiii  Endlich mal wieder...


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Februar 2015)

also sind wir bis jetzt zu dritt, Abfahrt 18.30h ab Endhalte Zacke oben in Degerloch, trail-lastige Tour, genaue Route spontan, das alles bei perfekten Bedingungen und jetzt neu: *trockene Trails!!!* 






Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Februar 2015)

...wir sind zu viert


----------



## Bukk (4. Februar 2015)

Jo bei mir klappt es heute - werde also da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Februar 2015)

Ich kränkel ziemlich rum,- aber erstmal testen. Umkehren kann ich immer noch 

Kann man eigentlich heißen Tee mit Rum in die Trinkblase füllen???


----------



## Bukk (4. Februar 2015)

Bleibt vermutlich nicht lange heiß - aber der Alkohol dürfte verhindern, dass das Getränk im Schlauch friert - also eine durchaus gute Sache


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Februar 2015)

Ich bin auch angeschlagen, will aber auch auf jeden Fall fahren, schlage aber eine kompakte Runde Richtung Sillenbuch, Frauenkopf evtl. Gablenberg vor, da kann dann jeder jederzeit abbrechen und ist nicht so weit 'draußen'. Außerdem war ich ewig nicht dort.

Bis gleich!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Februar 2015)

kompakt, knusprig, lecker und genau richtig wars


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Februar 2015)

26km und 820hm sind mir noch nie so lang vorgekommen und auf der Rückfahrt habe ich Leute gesehen, die auf der Straße Schlittschuh gelaufen sind. Könnte eine Halluzination gewesen sein. Andererseits war es in der Nähe der Eishalle. Ich bin mir nicht sicher. 

Schön war es jedenfalls, inkl. Knusper-Trails, Black-Ice und Bikers-High.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre zur Zeit auch auf einer geschlossenen Schnee- und Eisdecke zur Arbeit, mit einem E-Bike :-D. Leider schaffe ich es Mittwochs nicht mehr zum RBT, da ich in SiFi arbeite. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder Sonntags in aller Herrgottsfrüh .


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Februar 2015)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder Sonntags in aller Herrgottsfrüh .




...oder irgendwo an nem Kreisverkehr in Büsnau 

Was macht den die Überquerungsplanung? Gibts schon ein Zeitfenster?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. Februar 2015)

Ne beim Alpen-X siehts so aus, dass mein Kumpel dieses Jahr baut und nicht weiß ob er einen AlpenX macht oder nicht und wenn dann nur spontan. Daher kann ich auch ne Woche mit jemand anderem fix machen und wenn er Zeit hat kommt er eben mit oder auch nicht. Ich bin prinzipiell immer verfügbar, am liebsten ausserhalb der (Sommer-)ferien.


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. Februar 2015)

soso - seid ihr doch mit Rum im Tee gefahren - oder das Fieber hat Euch Halluzinationen vorgegauckelt. Aber vielleicht seid ihr dank leichtem Rausch einfach einmal auf der Waldau falsch abgebogen und im Eisstadion gelandet.
Aber Hauptsache, Rad gefahren. das ging jetzt bei uns schon lange nicht mehr.

Ride on - wr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Februar 2015)

Ich würde mich gerne morgen als Biker verkleiden. Darf man das dann noch? Oder sollen wir uns gegenseitig Asche auf den Helm fahren? 
Man könnte sich auch mit Energieriegeln bewerfen, wie beim Umzug... Wolle mer se einspeiche? 
Egal, wenn jemand morgen Lust und Zeit hat ... 
Bis dahin ein fröhliches "Kette: rechts!"


Ähm, Prost


----------



## mzonq (17. Februar 2015)

Ich bin nicht dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Februar 2015)

könnte bei aufgetautem Matsch auch eine Schotter Tour werden, oder?
Wobei Lasse und ich gestern gemerkt haben, wie ab 21h der Frost anzieht und der Boden fest wird.

Also so oder so: eher ja!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Februar 2015)

...so wie´s im Moment aussieht wirds ne Crosser- Schotter- Schnellfahrrunde 

Aber egal, hauptsache mal wieder fahren


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Februar 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> könnte bei aufgetautem Matsch auch eine Schotter Tour werden, oder?
> Wobei Lasse und ich gestern gemerkt haben, wie ab 21h der Frost anzieht und der Boden fest wird.
> 
> Also so oder so: eher ja!


Bin leider nicht dabei, aber kann Euch sagen im Wald sind die Bedingungen bestens. Fahre z.Zt. jeden Tag trockenen Fußes von Pragsattel nach Sifi und zurück.


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Februar 2015)

ich schaffe es leider doch nicht - sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. Februar 2015)

aber Lasse und Carsten wollen fahren


----------



## Chisum (18. Februar 2015)

Ich komm auch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Februar 2015)

Also samma z viert?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Februar 2015)

Keiner sonst am Start?

@KidCheesy und @LasseCreutz ,- was ist mit Euch?


----------



## LasseCreutz (18. Februar 2015)

Ich bin dabei... 18:30 oben an der Zacke


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Februar 2015)

Lasse,- alles ok? wir haben gewartet...


----------



## LasseCreutz (18. Februar 2015)

Naja, aber ja wohl nicht allzu lange... Ich war ca. 8 min. zu spät, weil mich vorher ein Bahnfahrer mit Hinweis auf die Mitnahmezeiten von Fahrrädern rausgeschmissen hat, aber ihr wart schon weg... :/ Naja, ich bin dann halt noch ein bisschen alleine gefahren


----------



## mzonq (19. Februar 2015)

Es geht (langsam) voran


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Februar 2015)

Genossinen und Genossen,- ich werd mal wieder mit Abwesenheit aufgrund gemeinnütziger Arbeit glänzen


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Februar 2015)

ich bin auch nicht dabei, aber aus anderen Gründen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseCreutz (3. März 2015)

Hey, ich würde mir kommenden Mittwoch mal das Training der Gruppe von der Uni Vaihingen anschauen. Hat irgendwer sonst noch Lust da mitzufahren?


----------



## Hockdrik (3. März 2015)

nö, zu früh, zu weit für mich als Startpunkt - aber Dir viel Spaß!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. März 2015)

bin krank  -> no biking...


----------



## Bukk (4. März 2015)

War denn jemand zufällig die Tage unterwegs und kann sagen wie sumpfig es gerade ist? Kann den Schmodder langsam nicht mehr sehen ...


----------



## Chisum (4. März 2015)

Gibt eigentlich momentan keinen Trail, der nicht mindestens zwei, drei tiefe Matschlöcher hat. Wünsche mir mal eine Dürreperiode, auch wenns dann Einbußen bei der nächsten Rübenernte gibt .


----------



## Mofeu (4. März 2015)

Start ist eh immer erst viertl nach...an der Uni gehts mit der Pünktlichkeit ned so genau


----------



## Hockdrik (10. März 2015)

Ich fahre morgen! 
Am liebsten eine kompakte, aber knackige 3h-Runde mit hohem Singletrail-Anteil und wenig Schotter-Transferstrecken.
*Kommt sonst noch wer?*

.
.
.
.
.

Das Kleingedruckte zur Orientierung für Leute, die noch nicht so oft oder noch nie dabei waren:

*Wo, wann, was:*
- Treffpunkt immer Mittwochabends 
- Abfahrt 18.30h Endhalte Zacke _oben (!) _in Stuttgart-Degerloch 
(Löffelstraße 1/Ecke Epplestr., 70597 Stuttgart, Google Maps "48.749172,9.169507")
- eher Fahrspaß-orientierte Tour auf Singletrails, kein Kilometerfressen auf Forstautobahnen
- 30-40km, +/- 800hm, ca. 3-4h (kann weniger, muss nicht viel mehr sein)

*-> bitte in jedem Fall kurz ankündigen, wenn man mitfahren will!* 
denn wenn sich keiner ankündigt, fahren die Leute, die regelmäßig fahren evtl. auch mal ohne Umweg über Degerloch direkt in den Wald und es kann auch mal vorkommen, dass gar keiner fährt - so oder so wäre es schade, wenn ihr dann alleine rumsteht
*-> wenn sich zwischendurch jemand absetzen will, bitte immer kurz Bescheid geben* (sonst suchen wir lange und vergebens)

*Wer:*
- reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert
- es ist aber jeder und jede herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen
- am wichtigsten ist, dass man seine eigenen Grenzen kennt und nicht vor'n Baum ballert
- wenn jemand - zumal auf unbekannten Strecken - mal etwas langsamer bergab fährt oder an einem technischen Anstieg absteigen und schieben muss, 
  ist das gar kein Problem, wir lassen niemanden alleine im Wald stehen
- insgesamt gilt: wir sind eine lose Gruppe und kein Reiseveranstalter, jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich

*Ausstattung:*
- Licht ist Pflicht und zwar mind. ein gescheiter Scheinwerfer vorne, sonst hat man auf den teils anspruchsvollen Strecken keinen Spaß; Rücklicht hilfreich
- Licht ist übrigens selbst im Hochsommer ratsam, da wir dann auch mal länger fahren, man immer mal einen Defekt haben kann oder noch ein Bier trinken will
- ansonsten braucht man nur ein trail-taugliches Fahrrad und einen Helm, die Style-Polizei hat frei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. März 2015)

... i´ll try hard! Sollte aber klappen


----------



## Hockdrik (11. März 2015)

Sau schöne und eher kompakte Runde heute.
Für die Statistik: 25km, 800hm, 3h unterwegs
Für's Auge:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (12. März 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Für's Auge:
> Anhang anzeigen 368469



Erinnert mich ein wenig an den hier:


----------



## Hockdrik (17. März 2015)

Ich fahre morgen - sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## LasseCreutz (17. März 2015)

Ich bin wohl auch dabei  Wie siehts bei dir aus @der.bergsteiger ? Auch Lust bei uns mal mitzufahren?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. März 2015)

am Start!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. März 2015)

Tach zusammen,

hat irgendwer evtl. einen (Syntace-) Lenker mit 12° Backsweep und deutlich über 700mm Breite über?

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Hockdrik (17. März 2015)

Bitte was Warmes zum Anziehen danach mitbringen, damit wir evtl. noch ein bisschen Après-bike machen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (18. März 2015)

würde heut mal wieder einsteigen, bin aber überhaupt noch nicht fit. Wäre das ein Problem?


----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2015)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> würde heut mal wieder einsteigen, bin aber überhaupt noch nicht fit. Wäre das ein Problem?



Überhaupt nicht - welcome back!


----------



## mahik (18. März 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2015)

Sehr schöne Runde zu fünft. Mit 27km eher wieder kompakt, aber mit 880hm ordentlich hoch und 2 Durchschläge zu viel…

Postkarte an die Daheimgebliebenen:


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. März 2015)

Ja,- schee wars!
Das mit dem Aprés- Bike üben wir noch... Aber bei der Durchschlagquote 

Klasse Foto!


----------



## Robby2107 (20. März 2015)

Seid ihr am Schloß Solitude so 17:15Uhr vorbei gefahren?


----------



## mahik (20. März 2015)

@Robby2107: Wir sind in Degerloch erst 18:30 los gefahren. 
Aber ich war auf dem Heimweg ca. 17:15 am Solitude vorbei gekommen. Hätte mir da was auffallen müssen?


----------



## Hockdrik (20. März 2015)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Seid ihr am Schloß Solitude so 17:15Uhr vorbei gefahren?



glaub nicht, wir treffen uns immer erst um 18.30h


----------



## Robby2107 (20. März 2015)

Mir ist um die uhrezit ein Trupp von 5 MTBlern entgegen gekommen. Dachte das seid ihr gewesen, daher meine Frage.


----------



## Bukk (20. März 2015)

Jetzt wirds endgültig albern. der Bau der dh Strecke degerloch der am Montag hätte beginnen sollen wurde heute abgesagt weil da seltene Spechte brüten. Also geht's frühestens im Spätsommer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. März 2015)

Bukk schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds endgültig albern. der Bau der dh Strecke degerloch der am Montag hätte beginnen sollen wurde heute abgesagt weil da seltene Spechte brüten. Also geht's frühestens im Spätsommer ...



ja, traurig! Wenn da Spechte sind, sind da Spechte, aber wie das Ganze jetzt seit Jahren gespielt wird, ist echt ein Tritt in die Eier für all diejenigen, die seit Jahren versuchen, den Sport zu legalisieren. Was mich so ankotzt, ist dass die Stadt nicht mal ansatzweise versucht, die Wogen zu glätten.


----------



## Dude5882 (24. März 2015)

Fährt denn jemand von Euch morgen?


----------



## Dude5882 (24. März 2015)

Hi zusammen, 
Fährt morgen abend jemand von Euch?
Grüße, Ingmar


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. März 2015)

Hatte ich vor. Es sei denn, es schifft sich jetzt ein


----------



## Dude5882 (24. März 2015)

Mmh... dann fahre ich morgen bei mir ums Haus eine Runde...


----------



## Hockdrik (25. März 2015)

bin leider nicht dabei


----------



## LasseCreutz (25. März 2015)

Ich schon


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. März 2015)

Ich weiß aktuell nicht, ob es mir reicht.

Bis 16 Uhr geb ich Bescheid!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (25. März 2015)

bei mir wird's wenn überhaupt ne kurze Runde bis 20:30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. März 2015)

...Ich bin raus, sorry! 

Arbeit...


----------



## iDT (25. März 2015)

Heute muss es bei mir mal wieder klappen.
Ich nur noch kurz die gestern montierten Teile (Kurbel, Kassette, Kettenführung) außerhalb der Wohnung testen. 
Wenn es keine bösen Überraschungen gibt bin ich dabei. 
Falls ich um 18:30 Uhr nicht am Treffpunkt bin, könnt Ihr beruhigt losfahren.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (25. März 2015)

bei mir wirds nichts mehr heute


----------



## ciao heiko (26. März 2015)

Stuttgarter Bike Community Demo

"Am Samstag, 28.3. 14 Uhr trifft die Bike Community Stuttgarts in der Eierstraße 113/148, Abzweig Dornhaldenklinge/Hahnklinge auf Amtsvertreter der Stadt Stuttgart sowie auf Presse, um nochmals auf die Thematik der zu legalisierenden Downhillstrecke aufmerksam zu machen."

Wir würden Euch bitten zahlreich zu erscheinen oder Eure sowieso geplante Samstag Nachmittag Biketour dort vorbei zu führen. Alle sind eingeladen. Egal ob mit oder ohne Bike. Egal ob CC oder Downhill. Es ist wichtig dass die Biker zusammen stehen und sich zeigen.
https://www.facebook.com/events/1582159288693817/

.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. März 2015)

SWR Fernsehbericht zur immer wieder verschobenen DH-Strecke in Stuttgart:
http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=e1e33ee0-d4ab-11e4-86ba-0026b975f2e6

Open Trails Beitrag dazu:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/725635240891455

Veranstaltung zum Flagge zeigen morgen 14h in Stuttgart:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1582159288693817/




> Der Naturschutz legt sich selbst ein Ei...
> 
> …und "Sportstadt Stuttgart" ist wohl eher Wunschdenken als Realität. So lautet zumindest die These in dem hier verlinkten SWR Bericht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bukk (27. März 2015)

Jo ich denke ich schau mir das morgen mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (28. März 2015)

Div. Parteien positionieren sich für die Biker in Stuttgart:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/725655957556050



> Junge Union positioniert sich für die Biker in Stuttgart
> 
> In diesem Bericht der Stuttgarter Zeitung positioniert sich die Junge Union Degerloch/Möhringen eindeutig für die Interessen der Mountainbiker und fordert von der Stadt verbindliche Zusagen. Zuvor war kürzlich nach jahrelangen Bemühungen wiederholt der Baubeginn der legalen Downhill-Strecke in Stuttgart-Degerloch verschoben worden.
> 
> ...



Und bevor jetzt einer sagt, die springen doch eh nur auf das Thema auf, weil es vielleicht wahltechnisch interessant sein könnte
-> nein, alle entsprechenden Protagonisten aus den verschiedenen Parteien sind schon länger an dem Thema dran, persönlich involviert etc.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. März 2015)

Der Einsatz am Samstag hat sich gelohnt, würde ich sagen:
(wir sind danach sogar noch eine sehr schöne Runde mit nur einem Platten gefahren)

EDIT jetzt mit funktionierenden Links:


> Gute Berichterstattung über die Aktion vom Samstag:
> 
> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...cht.6d71a7dd-3202-4ac0-8afc-53f14d1be72b.html
> 
> http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....uck.afc3b50b-bd8a-4175-8225-3042613a9f8c.html



Vielen Dank an alle, die dabei waren!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. März 2015)

Wer möchte morgen gegen den Wind antreten?

Bei mir ists aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen nicht sicher. Ich würde gegen Nachmittag hopp oder flopp sagen...


----------



## Hockdrik (31. März 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wer möchte morgen gegen den Wind antreten?
> 
> Bei mir ists aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen nicht sicher. Ich würde gegen Nachmittag hopp oder flopp sagen...



"flopp!"


----------



## Derschlankesimo (1. April 2015)

flopp


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. April 2015)

Ist mir zu windig, ich bin zu platt, -> Flopp :/


----------



## LasseCreutz (8. April 2015)

Was geht heute Abend, wer würde fahren?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. April 2015)

Me not


----------



## Hockdrik (8. April 2015)

leider krank, sonst gerne


----------



## Advii (9. April 2015)

ich bin ausdauerfähig, mit der Technik hinkt es leider etwas, ich bin eher ein chicken. s0, s1 - ok, s2 klappt nicht immer, s3 eher nicht. Eigne ish misch, darf ich mal am Mittwoch vorbeischauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. April 2015)

Ich zitiere der Linkehandeinfingerschreibfaulheit wegen einfach mal:



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hallo .......
> 
> 
> Das Kleingedruckte falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
> ...



Im Zweifel wird lieber gewartet als gedrängelt,- also keine Angst vor S3 

Ich selbst bin in nächster Zeit aber eher nicht dabei.

Grüße

G3


----------



## Hockdrik (9. April 2015)

Hey @Advii,

herzlich willkommen! 

Da Du Dein Fahrkönnen selbst recht vorsichtig einschätzt, hast Du aus meiner Sicht eine der wichtigsten Voraussetzungen schon erfüllt, denn:


> Am wichtigsten ist aus meiner Sicht , dass man seine eigenen Grenzen kennt und nicht vor'n Baum ballert. Wenn man - zumal auf unbekannten Strecken - mal etwas langsamer bergab fährt oder an einem technischen Anstieg absteigen und schieben muss, ist das gar kein Problem.



Wir lassen niemanden ungewarnt in einen S2 oder S3 Abschnitt fahren, kündigen kritische oder überraschende Stellen an und warten viel lieber auf einen vorsichtigen Nachzügler als auf den Krankenwagen. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich nächsten Mittwoch wieder fit und das Wetter passabel ist.

Besten Gruß
Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2015)

Der Vorschlag "Die 2-Meter-Regel im Wald stärker kontrollieren" hat im Bürgerhaushalt Stuttgart 197 Pro- und 314 Contra-Stimmen erhalten, ist damit auf Platz 2.128 von 3.122 gelandet und wird von der Verwaltung nicht weiter geprüft.

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/733175750137404


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. April 2015)

wenn ihr mal ne S3 Strecke in Stuttgart habt, müssts mich unbedingt mitnehmen, dafür komm ich gern vorbei.
Grüße vom Häuptling wr, der dieses Jahr noch garn nicht biken war und so langsam die Krise kriegt


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2015)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> wenn ihr mal ne S3 Strecke in Stuttgart habt, müssts mich unbedingt mitnehmen, dafür komm ich gern vorbei.
> Grüße vom Häuptling wr, der dieses Jahr noch garn nicht biken war und so langsam die Krise kriegt



Auf einer normalen Runde, wie ich sie gerne fahre, ist der S3-Anteil niedrig, aber es gibt durchaus ein paar kurze Abschnitte, die in die Kategorie S3 fallen und man könnte den Anteil auf Wunsch auch noch etwas erhöhen. Die typischen Abfahrten gehen eher Richtung S2, aber ich verspreche Dir, dass Du Dich auch dort nicht langweilen würdest. Ich habe jedenfalls bisher einige staunende, positiv überraschte Biker unterschiedlichster Könnens-Stufen erlebt.

Wenn Mittwochs für Dich schwierig ist, können wir gerne auch mal sonntags fahren, am liebsten frühmorgens, dann hat man die Trails für sich allein. Meld' Dich einfach bei Interesse und Verfügbarkeit. (typische Runde: 30-40km, 800-1.000hm, 3-5h)


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2015)

P.S.: Habe mich an diese Beschreibungen/Definition gehalten: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/
Wäre spannend zu sehen, ob Du die Trails hier auch so einschätzen würdest, wie ich.


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. April 2015)

also ich hab ja viele Jahrzehnte in Stuttgart gelebt und es war auch über ein Jahrzehnt mein Heimatbike-Revier. Ich kenn auch einen der Entwickler der Singletrail-Skala und war mit ihm schon biken, dabei haben wir das Thema auch erörtert und aktiv erkundet. Ich denke, von daher kann ich ein bisschen was nicht völlig am Thema vorbei einschätzen. Und wie gesagt, ich denke, ich kenne die meisten natürlichen Trails in Stuttgart (übrigens waren wir zusammen beim letzten Jubiride biken). Von daher würds mich schon interessiere, was als S3 durchgeht in Stuttgart. Aber zuerst muss man mal schauen-sprechen wir über ne einzelne Stelle S3 irgendwo im Wald oder ne S3 Abfahrt - eine einzelne kleine Stelle S3 macht noch keine S3 Abfahrt.
Und vielleicht gibt's ja auch das ein oder andere Gebaute inzwischen.
Ride on wr


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. April 2015)

PS, also ich langweile mich nicht auf ner Strecke, bloss weil kein S3 dabei ist. Da dies ja eher selten der Fall ist - meiner Erfahrung nach stufen die meisten Biker etwas viel zu schnell als S3 ein, hab schon ab und an Biker über S4-Stellen reden hören und dann war das effektif nur grad mal S2 - würde man sich ja sonst beim Biken meist langweilen und es dann wieder lassen, man will ja nicht mit ner langweiligen Sache viel Zeit verbringen. Es gibt Gott sei dank vieles, was beim Biken Spaß macht. So habe ich es z. B. geliebt, den Mahdentaltrail hinten bei den Bärenseen Richtung Glemseck vorzuheizen, hatte ein paar ganz interessante technische Stellen und vor allem Flow - und das hat Richtig Spaß gemacht - obwohl ich würd mal sagen, nicht mal wirklich ne S2 Stelle dabei ist (vielleicht eine).


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2015)

Ganze S3 Abfahrten gibt es nicht, aber eben einzelne Passagen.

Und stimmt, im Mahdental ist genau eine S3 und die ist knapp 8m lang  und dann noch mal ein angefütterter Baum. 

Meld' Dich einfach, wenn es für Dich mal passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (12. April 2015)

klar, wobei Sonntag früh etwas schwierig ist-hab ja so ca. 1 1/2 Std. Vorlauf wegen der Anreise.


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2015)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> klar, wobei Sonntag früh etwas schwierig ist-hab ja so ca. 1 1/2 Std. Vorlauf wegen der Anreise.



Dann fahren wir halt 1 1/2 h Stunden später los. 8.30h?! 
(mach einfach eine Ansage, wann es passt und dann sehen wir weiter, nächsten Sonntag passt leider nicht, dann mal oder eben mittwochs)


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. April 2015)

bei mir auch nicht-muss erst mal wieder fit werden. War ja jetzt lange krank und bin dieses Jahr noch keinen Meter gefahren.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. April 2015)

Machen wir einfach ne Reha- Gruppe


----------



## Hockdrik (12. April 2015)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> bei mir auch nicht-muss erst mal wieder fit werden. War ja jetzt lange krank und bin dieses Jahr noch keinen Meter gefahren.




Wie jetzt, Du lässt mich Singletrail-Scalen auswendig lernen und vertröstet mich dann auf unbestimmte Zeit? 
Fit ferden fängt forn mit 'F' an fie Fahrradfahren und das kann man auch und gerade hier!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. April 2015)

Oh nein, Du hast das böse F- Wort gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (13. April 2015)

Was geht denn hier  der arme Threadersteller kommt nimmer aufs Radl ?


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. April 2015)

so schauts aus. Dieses Jahr ist echt verflixt. Aber ich bin grade recht optimistisch, dass es diese Woche mal endlich klappt.
Aber seids mir bitte nicht bös, dass ich, bevor ich so 125 km ins Auto sitz für ne Radtour, erst mal ein bisschen Rad gefahren sein will, ohne lang ins Auto sitzen zu müssen. Zumal es am Anfang auch eher ne kürzere - Wiedereingliederungsrunde wird, wie ein Kollege aus dem Nürtinger/RT-Forum es ausdrücken würde.
Und bei mir ists ja auch schön-landschaftlich und biketechnisch
Grüße aus dem Süden
wr


----------



## Hockdrik (14. April 2015)

Um jetzt mal wieder zum Kern des Threads zu kommen:
ich fahre morgen, wer kommt mit?

Weil bei gutem Wetter ja auch immer mal Neueinsteiger dabei sind, hier das Kleingedruckte für die üblichen Fragen:



> - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
> - es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier fragen/ankündigen
> - wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> - eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
> ...


und:



> Am wichtigsten ist, dass man seine eigenen Grenzen kennt und nicht vor'n Baum ballert. Wenn man - zumal auf unbekannten Strecken - mal etwas langsamer bergab fährt oder an einem technischen Anstieg absteigen und schieben muss, ist das gar kein Problem. Wir warten gerne, aber vorzugsweise nicht auf den Krankenwagen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. April 2015)

Der Nachsatz... Danke 

Ich bin leider verhindert (oder besser: BEhindert)...


----------



## Bukk (14. April 2015)

ich werde versuchen es einzurichten!


----------



## LasseCreutz (14. April 2015)

Dabei...


----------



## Hockdrik (14. April 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Der Nachsatz... Danke
> 
> Ich bin leider verhindert (oder besser: BEhindert)...


Gefällt mir natürlich nicht, aber dass mein Nachsatz nicht quer kam, gefällt mir.
Ansonsten: lass alles wieder stramm zusammenwachsen, damit die Gliedmaßen nicht mehr so durch die Gegend schlenkern. 

Sonst noch einer verhindert? 

Ich mein, Ihr wollt es doch auch, also kommt nach Degerloch, staubiger wird's nimmer, der nächste Regen kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (15. April 2015)

bin heute auch wiedereingliederungsmäßig dabei.


----------



## sappalot (15. April 2015)

Schönen Guten Tag, die Fahrradfahrer! Sind es tatsächlich 3-4 Stunden Touren die ihr da mal eben an einem Mittwochabend fahrt? Da ich neu in der Region bin, würde ich ja sehr gerne mal vorbei schneien, aber würde mich auch gerne danach nicht unbedingt überlastet ins Bett schleppen müssen...


----------



## Hockdrik (15. April 2015)

sappalot schrieb:


> Sind es tatsächlich 3-4 Stunden Touren die ihr da mal eben an einem Mittwochabend fahrt?



ja, aber noch interessanter für den Aspekt "überlastet ins Bett schleppen" ist, was wir in der Zeit machen: 30-40km, um die 800hm



sappalot schrieb:


> Da ich neu in der Region bin, würde ich ja sehr gerne mal vorbei schneien



dann mach das doch einfach



sappalot schrieb:


> aber würde mich auch gerne danach nicht unbedingt überlastet ins Bett schleppen müssen...



ob das bei den Eckdaten so wäre, kannst nur Du beantworten - am besten indem Du mitkommst, Du kannst die Tour dann ja jederzeit abbrechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (15. April 2015)

so, nachdem ich hier immer wieder als stiller Mitleser untergegangen bin heute die Ankündigung: Ich komme auch. 18:30 oder ein paar Minuten früher  Bis gleich, hoffe das liest noch einer.
Grüße
Jonas


----------



## sappalot (15. April 2015)

Leider war der Rad-Anhänger der Zacke voll, sodass ich auf die nächste Bahn warten musste und zu spät oben war. Hab mich dann selbstständig durch den Wald gemacht und glücklicherweise auch so ein paar Trails entdeckt... Vielleicht schaff ichs ja nächste Woche rechtzeitig.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. April 2015)

Super Runde auf staubigen Trails zu fünft. 

Bei mir standen nach einem Absacker bei der Uni am Ende folgende Eckdaten auf der Uhr:
38km, 980hm, 3h auf dem Rad, knapp 5h unterwegs 

_*Achtung: *der K-Trail oberhalb des Kubus wurde - wie schon mal vor einem Jahr - auf voller Länge mit der Spitzhacke bearbeitet, d.h. die Befestigungen weggerissen, so dass sich der Weg durch das Befahren, Regen etc. "selbst zerstören" wird/soll. Das müsste man demnächst mal wieder reparieren. Eine unschöne Stelle haben wir gestern schon behelfsmässig geflickt (Loch direkt auf dem Trail…). Bitte dennoch den Trail erst mal vorsichtig befahren._


----------



## TheGoOn (16. April 2015)

Ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen. Ich werd in der fb Gruppe ma die Jungs anhauen. Die sind immer fix unterwegs mit Reparaturen


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. April 2015)

uuups, I did it again!! Da ich ja schon Mitleidsbekundungen bekam - bin nun auch endlich in die Bikesaison gestartet


----------



## Hockdrik (19. April 2015)

Wer hätte Lust auf eine kurze Runde heute Abend ab 18h wenn die Wege leerer sind:
- Treffpunkt 18h in Degerloch
- ca. 20km, unter 800hm, 2h unterwegs, um 20h wieder in Degerloch
- locker Schotter bergauf, feinste Trails zackig bergab

Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## Hockdrik (22. April 2015)

Bin heute Abend doch dabei - wer noch?


----------



## LasseCreutz (22. April 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. April 2015)

Noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (22. April 2015)

Nicht sicher.  Fahr davor schon ne Runde vom kappelberg aus. Ich würd vll zum Hallo sagen vorbei kommen und dann Richtung Klabu weiter fahren


----------



## Hockdrik (22. April 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Nicht sicher.  Fahr davor schon ne Runde vom kappelberg aus. Ich würd vll zum Hallo sagen vorbei kommen und dann Richtung Klabu weiter fahren



Das würde dann doch passen! Wir fahren eh auf allerfeinsten Trails mehr oder weniger direkt in die Richtung, nehmen den oben und unten mit und fahren dann weiter. So zumindest mein Plan/Vorschlag. Wenn wir dann noch Richtung Botnang fahren, könnten wir auf dem Weg auch noch eine kleinere Entastung durchführen. 

Treffpunkt 18.30h oben (!) in Degerloch direkt an der Endhaltestelle der Zacke.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. April 2015)

Wie jetzt? Nur 2 1/2 Leute?
Euch ist schon klar, dass es ab Samstag regnen soll, oder?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (22. April 2015)

bin auch dabei wenn ich meine Bremse bis dahin repariert habe.


----------



## jonasrueger (22. April 2015)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## sp8 (23. April 2015)

huhu,

ab nächster Woche vielleicht.. wobei da noch frühlingsfest ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2015)

EDIT: Korrektur s.u.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. April 2015)

Early Birds morgen von 7.00 Uhr auf 9.00 Uhr verlegt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lust...ds-up-for-biking.622110/page-47#post-12889069

Vormittags soll es trocken bleiben.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Mofeu (27. April 2015)

Falls jemand spontan Lust hat: 16.30 am Kubus in Heslach, kurze aber knackige Kesselrunde.
Trails sollten nach dem Regen gestern auch wieder richtig griffig sein


----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2015)

Werde nicht zuletzt aufgrund des Wetter (Regen macht gerade Pause, kommt aber wieder) alles geben, um morgen am Start zu sein, kann aber noch nichts versprechen.

Wäre sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## fabian0989 (28. April 2015)

ab morgen hab ich nun auch mal endlich mittwochs Zeit. Wenn es nicht schüttet werd ich die Runde mitfahren. 18.30uhr Endhaltestelle Zacke, korrekt?


----------



## Hockdrik (28. April 2015)

Das Kleingedruckte falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
- wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
- es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier fragen/ankündigen
- wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
- reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert
- ansonsten ist aber jeder herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen
- *gutes Licht* ist echt wichtig, sonst hat man keinen Spaß auf den teilweise doch recht verwinkelten Trails 
- "wir" ist jeder der Lust hat, mittwochs um 18.30h von der Endhaltestelle der Zacke oben in Degerloch eine Tour zu fahren
- "wir" sind also eine lose Gruppe und kein Reiseveranstalter oder Verein, jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich
- und entsprechend kann auch die Art, Route und Länge der Tour je nach Mitfahrern immer mal variieren
- "wir" bedeutet aber an dem jeweiligen Abend auch, dass wir niemanden hängen lassen und uns bei Defekten und Verletzungen gegenseitig helfen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. April 2015)

Ich nix bei diese.

Mag jemand meinen Startplatz beim Bike the Rock am Samstag in Heubach? Masters XC Rundenrennen gegen die Startgebühr...


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Werde (...) alles geben, um morgen am Start zu sein, kann aber noch nichts versprechen.



Kurzes Update: bei mir hat sich die Situation terminlich entspannt. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren und bin um 18.30h am Start.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (29. April 2015)

bin auch da.


----------



## jonasrueger (29. April 2015)

Das Wetter muss man nutzen. Bis Später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (29. April 2015)

bei mir wird es zeitlich sehr eng ich melde mich gleich noch mal


----------



## Derschlankesimo (29. April 2015)

stehe im Stau bei mir reicht leider doch nicht, aber ihr seid ja dann trotzdem mindestens drei, viel Spaß!


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2015)

bei mir wird es ultra knapp, bitte wartet 2-3 Momente


----------



## Hockdrik (30. April 2015)

Sorry, für die eher kurze Runde gestern (gut 20km, immerhin 700hm).
Trails waren allerfeinst, vom Regen kaum mitgenommen und eher wieder griffiger als zuletzt.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (5. Mai 2015)

hat mir jemand einen Avid Elixir R oder 7 Bremssattel? Morgen 18:30.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Mai 2015)

Leider nicht. Einen Startplatz für den schönen Gäsbock- Marathon kann ich anbieten


----------



## jonasrueger (5. Mai 2015)

Hab keinen bremssattel. Bin aber morgen dabe.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Mai 2015)

Morgen leider nicht dabei.


----------



## fabian0989 (6. Mai 2015)

Eventuell dabei - mal sehen wann ich vom Geschäft komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (6. Mai 2015)

in degeroch regnet es gerade


----------



## Dude5882 (12. Mai 2015)

ich überlege morgen zu fahren, entscheide das morgen früh aber spontan... fährt sonst jemand?

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Derschlankesimo (12. Mai 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Mai 2015)

Me not


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Mai 2015)

leider nein


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Mai 2015)

Ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (13. Mai 2015)

@ simon: wenn wir nur zu zweit sind können wir uns auch gerne früher und / oder woanders treffen


----------



## Chisum (13. Mai 2015)

Wäre auch mal wieder dabei, aber früher schaff ich es nicht.

VG Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Mai 2015)

dann 18:30 in Degerloch


----------



## jonasrueger (13. Mai 2015)

Bin auch da. Auch falls es regnen sollte...


----------



## happyhippo92 (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Community!

Die Mountainbike-Saison ist im vollen Gange! Und da zu zweit fahren mehr Spaß macht,
wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob jemand Lust hat sich mir bei meinen Trainingsrunden rund um Esslingen anzuschließen.

Über mich: 
Bin 22 Jahre, fahre am liebsten Marathon, Cross/Country, Trails, ambitionierter Fahrstil
Trainingsrunde gerne auch mal Nachmittags/Abends unter der Woche.

Über interesse würde ich mich sehr freuen 

Lg Felix


----------



## jonasrueger (20. Mai 2015)

Kommt heute jemand? Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Mai 2015)

leider nein...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (20. Mai 2015)

ich schau mir das Wetter noch ne Weile an und entscheide gegen 17:00. 
Tendenz, eher nicht.


----------



## fabian0989 (20. Mai 2015)

Dito - mal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Mai 2015)

bin für die nächsten 2-3mal raus - viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (20. Mai 2015)

bin heute nicht dabei


----------



## fabian0989 (20. Mai 2015)

Ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## jonasrueger (20. Mai 2015)

Also fabian, dann bis gleich


----------



## Dude5882 (26. Mai 2015)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## iDT (27. Mai 2015)

Ich stehe zu einer kleinen Rekonvaleszenzrunde zur verfügung.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (27. Mai 2015)

ich bin dabei!


----------



## fabian0989 (27. Mai 2015)

Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## staff (27. Mai 2015)

Ich fahr heut auch mal mit


----------



## Bukk (27. Mai 2015)

werde heute kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabian0989 (27. Mai 2015)

Hat mir jemand noch die groben Tourdaten von heute?
Meine Handy ist leider unterwegs gestorben.


----------



## iDT (30. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand interesse morgen mit nach Albstadt zu fahren? Wetter sieht gut aus, die Strecke trocknet schnell. Zum einfacheren Besprechen kann man ja die Handynummer per PN austauschen.


----------



## Dude5882 (2. Juni 2015)

Fährt morgen abend jemand?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich habs heut mal probiert,- is noch nix mit der Schulter. Ich warte lieber noch n Paar Tage... Bin also raus für morgen. Leider,- der Boden im Wald um Sillenbuch ist GEIL!!!

Viel Spaß Euch allen, die fahren


----------



## Chisum (3. Juni 2015)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Fährt morgen abend jemand?



Wäre meine Person betreffend unter Berücksichtigung der relevanten Umstände durchaus vorstellbar. Wem geht es ähnlich?

VG Stefan


----------



## Dude5882 (3. Juni 2015)

Ich komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (3. Juni 2015)

hab richtig mies gepooft und bin alles andere als fit. daher heute mal raus ..


----------



## Dude5882 (3. Juni 2015)

@ Stefan: Du kommst? Wir sind demnach zu zweit und ich Reise ungern an um dann alleine da zu stehen.


----------



## Chisum (3. Juni 2015)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> @ Stefan: Du kommst? Wir sind demnach zu zweit und ich Reise ungern an um dann alleine da zu stehen.


Bin dabei.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (3. Juni 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## BikeguideMartin (3. Juni 2015)

bin heute auch mal wieder dabei. Brauche aber 5 min länger ;-). bitte warten


----------



## Dude5882 (3. Juni 2015)

Brauche noch ein paar Minuten


----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. Juni 2015)

Hey Guys!
Ich wäre am Mittwoch auch mal wieder dabei. Wetterbericht schaut gut aus. If it doesn`t ship, I`ll be there!


----------



## Bukk (9. Juni 2015)

werde da sein


----------



## sp8 (9. Juni 2015)

kann man inzwischen auch ohne Licht mitfahren?  werde es wohl leider noch nicht schaffen..


----------



## fabian0989 (10. Juni 2015)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (10. Juni 2015)

Bin auch dabei. Trails waren gestern etwas schmierig aber nur selten matschig. 

@sp8 
Ohne Licht kann es im Wald schon schnell duster werden. Zur Not musst du dann eben abbrechen. Irgendein Licht solltest du aber schon haben.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (10. Juni 2015)

Großaufgebot, bin auch dabei.


----------



## BikeguideMartin (10. Juni 2015)

Bin heute leider raus :-(.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Juni 2015)

Bis später! Habe noch nen Termin Abends, aber versuche pünktlich zu sein!


----------



## iDT (10. Juni 2015)

komme auch spontan, könnte 5 min. später werden


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Juni 2015)

Das Wetter wird halten und ich hab Bock und Zeit.... 
Mag jemand heute Abend spontan biken?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (16. Juni 2015)

Bin morgen wieder dabei !
Bin auf Entzug. Das ebike hat nen Motorschaden, was nervige Autofahrerei zur Folge hat.


----------



## Bukk (16. Juni 2015)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> ... Das ebike hat nen Motorschaden ...


 tja was soll man nun dazu sagen. Wohl zu grob ran genommen den Hobel  
Wie auch immer ich werd wohl morgen dabei sein


----------



## BikeguideMartin (16. Juni 2015)

bin morgen auch wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Juni 2015)

99% am Start


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. Juni 2015)

heute dabei, mit Licht


----------



## fabian0989 (17. Juni 2015)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. Juni 2015)

Today goes the mail off!


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Juni 2015)

bin auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Juni 2015)

...onderwägs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iDT (17. Juni 2015)

mach mich auch noch auf den weg


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Juni 2015)

Trotz des einen UnAusfalls wunderbare Tour bis in's goldene Abendlicht.

@all: nachdem wir Martin in treusorgende Hände abgegeben haben, waren wir um 20h wieder oben am Spot, aber die Karawane war - verständlicherweise - nach dem Sektions-Training offenbar schon weitergezogen. Wir haben dann das schokoladenbraune 601 noch auf ein paar ungewohnt trockene und sauschnelle Trails Richtung Frauenkopf/Sillenbuch mitgenommen und über Gablenberg, Dürrbach, Rohracker die Tour abgerundet (27km, 935hm).

@schokoladenbraunes 601: war uns eine Ehre!  Bis bald mal!

@BikeguideMartin: hoffe, die Gelenke lassen sich morgen alle einigermaßen bewegen und die Alpen können beguidet werden

Beste Grüße
die Cotic Brothers


----------



## iDT (18. Juni 2015)

Martin, Dir nochmal gute besserung.

@Hendrik und Tobi: Simon ist noch mit dem kaputten Schaltuage runtergefahren und wollte Martin dann den zarten Händen seiner Liebsten übergeben und Euch wieder hoch schicken. Wir sind dann tatsächlich nach ca. 20 Minuten weiter gefahren, sorry. 
Aber in der Hinsicht könnte die soeben gestartete Unterhaltung in Zukunft nützlich sein.
Freut mich, dass Ihr trotzdem noch eine schöne Runde gedreht habt.

Wir waren noch Richtung Sillenbuch bis Ruit unterwegs, wo wir ein paar nette Sprünge hatten und Stefan ein paar "alte" Trails wiederentdeckt hat. Leider hat Stefan auch gefallen an steilen rampen in falscher Fahrtrichtung gefunden ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Juni 2015)

ja, so stete Infiltration hilft schon. Da fährt man auch mal mit nem Liteville bergauf (der uns gestern begleitet hat konnte das ebenfalls ganz ordentlich  )
Die Sillenbuch- Ruit- Ecke hatte ich neulich zu Fuß mal ausgiebig erkundet,- da kann man was anfabgen! Ein Transfer muß noch her
@Chisum Wie sind wir denn damals zu dem verwachsenen Weg (försterweg? Jägerweg?) rüber? Irgendwie durch Sillenbuch auf der Straße, oder? Da gibts sicher was unten lang via Rohracker oder so....

@BikeguideMartin hoffe, alles bene!? Auch von mir nochmal beste Besserung!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Juni 2015)

Gute Besserung Martin!


----------



## BikeguideMartin (18. Juni 2015)

Danke für all die guten Genesungswünsche und nochmals DANKE an alle die mir gestern geholfen haben.
Mir geht´s gut!! War heute vorsichtshalber im Krankenhaus, aber außer zahlreichen blauen Flecken und Schürfwunden ist alles OK .
Der Alpencross kann kommen. In 3 Wochen bin ich wieder dabei.
Grüße


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Juni 2015)

Mensch super!
Schick mir doch bitte Deine Route, denn Toby und ich crossen auch die Alpen, haben aber noch nix geplant.
Hab schonmal ne Tour von Oberstdorf nach Garda gemacht, 6 Tage Mix aus Heckmaier, Joe und Albrecht.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (23. Juni 2015)

...morgen mangels Schaltung nicht am Start.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Juni 2015)

Morgen hoffentlich mit Amphibienfahrzeug am Start....


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. Juni 2015)

Habt viel Spaß! Ich muss heute Abend auf eine Parkhausdeckparty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (24. Juni 2015)

Ich habe heute abend Zeit + fahrtüchtiges Bike .


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Juni 2015)

Ebenso


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Juni 2015)

Fahrtüchtige Fahrer wären auch toll


----------



## LasseCreutz (24. Juni 2015)

Dann also ich?  Gestern bis 3 Uhr nachts meine Gabel zusammengeschraubt, jetzt wieder fahrtüchtig...


----------



## Bukk (24. Juni 2015)

ich werde mein Bestes gegen um es zeitlich hin zu bekommen


----------



## jonasrueger (24. Juni 2015)

Dabei.


----------



## iDT (24. Juni 2015)

nicht dabei


----------



## sp8 (25. Juni 2015)

wie siehts so aus im Wald, alles pampe?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Juni 2015)

Geht eigentlich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hab übrigens gestern 2867 Hm gehabt, kann das bitte jemand korrigieren?!


----------



## LasseCreutz (25. Juni 2015)

Nö, passt doch. Nach genau so viel hat es sich angefühlt ^^


----------



## sp8 (25. Juni 2015)

dann bleib ich wohl besser bei meiner Hausrunde am Kappelberg..


----------



## Alex1189 (25. Juni 2015)

Hey,

habe jetzt auch vor kurzem mir ein Bike gekauft 
Schon die ersten kleinen runden gedreht und macht echt spaß!
Nun wie ihr ja schon zu Beginn schreibt ist es doof immer allein...

Jetzt mal so ein paar Fragen:

Wie viel Kondition sollte man so haben bist man bei euch mitfahren kann?
Ist mein Bike überhaupt tauglich bei euch mitzuhalten oder die trails heile runter zu kommen?
Ghost AMR 2976, ist ein 29" Fully..Richtung All-Mountain

Schon mal vorab vielen Dank für die antworten


Gruß Alex


----------



## sp8 (25. Juni 2015)

Bin zwar noch nie mit der Runde unterwegs gewesen, aber ich vermute mal stark dass es am Bike nicht scheitern wird. Gegebenenfalls wirst du halt mal an ein paar Stellen langsam machen oder umfahren müssen, aber gerade als Anfänger (bist du?) ist wohl eher das eigene fahrerische Können der begrenzende Faktor. Zur Not kannst ja den wildesten Scheiß mit nem Hardtail mit gescheiten Reifen fahren, nur Spaß machts halt dann eher weniger..  aber da geben dir die regelmäßigen Fahrer sicher noch mehr Infos zu.


----------



## Alex1189 (25. Juni 2015)

Ja denke auch das er derzeit ehr an mir also fahrtechnischen Können und der Kondition liegen wird. 
Wie sehen denn so euche Touren in der Regel aus? also wie lang, wie viel HM.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Juni 2015)

Ich zitiere mal einen älteren Beitrag:



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Komm doch einfach mal mittwochs vorbei. Ist zwar eher keine Anfänger-Tour, aber das kannst Du dann ja selbst sehen, ob es für Dich passt oder nicht und wir passen schon auch auf, dass niemand überfordert wird.
> 
> Ob jemand jeweils am Mittwoch fährt oder nicht, erfährt man dann jeweils kurzfristig hier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juni 2015)

Alex1189 schrieb:


> Ja denke auch das er derzeit ehr an mir also fahrtechnischen Können und der Kondition liegen wird.
> Wie sehen denn so euche Touren in der Regel aus? also wie lang, wie viel HM.....




Hallo Alex,

einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurück blättern, da steht eigentlich alles was wissen muss.
Andererseits fällt jede Tour ein bisschen anders aus und es wird grundsätzlich Rücksicht auf die Anwesenden genommen.

Also: einfach mal mitkommen! 

Besten Gruß
Hockdrik, der leider gerade nicht so oft dabei sein kann


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juni 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurück blättern, da steht eigentlich alles was wissen muss.



=>



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Das Kleingedruckte falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
> - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
> - es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier fragen/ankündigen
> - wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> ...


----------



## Alex1189 (26. Juni 2015)

okay alles klar, dann werd ich mal einfach bei euch vorbeischauen und mal sehen ob ich mithalten kann


----------



## jonasrueger (26. Juni 2015)

Dir Runden werden gerade länger. Dafür fährt man zügiger als im Frühjahr und macht mehr Höhenmeter 
Mit Anfahrt aus S-West und etwas früherem Abbiegen waren es bei mir am Mittwoch 45KM und @guitarman-3000 980mh (Tacho-->barometrisch) bzw 1060hm (GPS). Das ganze bei etwas über 3 Stunden Fahrzeit -->14,x kmh im Schnitt.
Wenn ihr mitfahren wollt kommt einfach mal vorbei, die Runde ist jedes mal anders und kann zu jedem Zeitpunkt abgebrochen werden (auch falls das Trail-Licht fehlt) oder so gelegt werden, dass man in die Richtung eurer Heimat/Bahnanschluss fährt. 30-40km solltet ihr aber davor schon mal gefahren sein!


----------



## Alex1189 (28. Juni 2015)

Hey,
also bin heute mal dem dem Jonas (jonasrueger) einen Runde gefahren wo rausgekommen ist das ich doch noch ein bisschen übung brauch bis ich bei euch mittwochs mithalten kann 
Werde jetzt erst mal was tranieren und üben 
Aber vielen dank und bis bald dann
Gruß
Alex

PS: Wenn einer mal Lust hat bissel langsamer oder bisschen die einfacheren Trails zu fahren darf er sich gern melden ;-)


----------



## sp8 (29. Juni 2015)

Alex1189 schrieb:


> Hey,
> PS: Wenn einer mal Lust hat bissel langsamer oder bisschen die einfacheren Trails zu fahren darf er sich gern melden ;-)


Aus welcher Ecke kommst denn? Falls um Fellbach/Cannstatt rum unterwegs bist, kann ich dich mal ne Runde aufn Kappelberg mitnehmen. Es gibt auch ein paar Bike-Spielplätze (Krankenhaus Bad Cannstatt, Fellbach nähe F3) mit Drops/Pumptrack/Tables zum etwas üben, musst halt eventuell auf die Kiddies mit dem Dreirad aufpassen. Meist ist da aber nix los und man kann gut ein paar Sachen üben.


----------



## Alex1189 (29. Juni 2015)

Hey also wohne in Stuttgart West direkt oben am Birkenkopf


----------



## sp8 (29. Juni 2015)

Alex1189 schrieb:


> Hey also wohne in Stuttgart West direkt oben am Birkenkopf


genau anderes Ende, Glückwunsch


----------



## Alex1189 (30. Juni 2015)

sp8 schrieb:


> genau anderes Ende, Glückwunsch



Jep genau .... na müssen mal schauen, muss eh jetzt erst mal was am Rad checken lassen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (30. Juni 2015)

How looks it out tomorrow? I`ll be on the start!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juni 2015)

Du meinst die Frage, wer wo wohnt und wer mal eine Tour an einem anderen Tag und von einem anderen Ort aus fahren will, ist fürs Erste geklärt?  Supi! Dann lasst uns doch wieder auf _"immer mittwochs 18.30h ab Endhalte Zacke oben in Degerloch"_ konzentrieren.  

=> Hab' gerade arg viel zu tun, werde aber alles geben, damit ich dabei sein kann!


----------



## andres00 (30. Juni 2015)

Hi, ich wohne seit Anfang des Jahres in Renningen und bin hier auf Grund mangelnder Ortskenntnis noch nicht wirklich zum fahren gekommen... Bin die Tage hier im Forum über eure Mittwochsrunde gestolpert und würde gern mal mit falls das für euch klar geht...
Geht morgen jemand von euch fahren? Ich würde ungern umsonst nach Stuttgart rein da ich dafür auch auf Arbeit etwas eher aufhören müsste..
Grüße, Andreas


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich denke, mir langts morgen. Sonst melde ich mich gegen 14 Uhr ab...


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juni 2015)

andres00 schrieb:


> falls das für euch klar geht...



Geht klar!  Bitte gutes Licht mitbringen.



andres00 schrieb:


> Geht morgen jemand von euch fahren? Ich würde ungern umsonst nach Stuttgart rein da ich dafür auch auf Arbeit etwas eher aufhören müsste..



Ob jemand kommt oder nicht, kann man eigentlich immer anhand der jeweils letzten Beiträge sehen:
bisher eine Zusage und zwei gute Absichten

Einfach weiter beobachten. Bei dem Wetter nehme ich an, dass morgen ziemlich viele dabei sein werden.

Hier noch das Kleingedruckte. Bitte unterschrieben mitbringen! (NEIN! Scherz!)


> Das Kleingedruckte falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
> - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
> - es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
> - wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> ...



Und das Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (1. Juli 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Du meinst die Frage, wer wo wohnt und wer mal eine Tour an einem anderen Tag und von einem anderen Ort aus fahren will, ist fürs Erste geklärt?  Supi! Dann lasst uns doch wieder auf _"immer mittwochs 18.30h ab Endhalte Zacke oben in Degerloch"_ konzentrieren.


So ists . Ansonsten gäbe s auch noch diese Adresse hier: http://www.debattierclub-stuttgart.de/

Das Wetter ist großartig  Nicht nur zum Biken.


----------



## fabian0989 (1. Juli 2015)

Werde auch versuchen auf 18.30uhr zu kommen.


----------



## oatshred (1. Juli 2015)

Komme auch 
Warum Licht mitbringen? Fahrt ihr bis in die Nacht??


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (1. Juli 2015)

Ich mach auch mal wieder mit! Freu mich auch schon auf das Hefe im Anschluss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (1. Juli 2015)

oatshred schrieb:


> Warum Licht mitbringen? Fahrt ihr bis in die Nacht??






> wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h


+


> wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour


=> gutes Licht mitbringen 

EDIT: Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass einer in der Gruppe irgendwann nicht mehr genug sieht und aussteigen muss und das wäre doch schade. Hinzu kommen so Sachen wie Pannen und Biergarten. Also aus Erfahrung: bring einfach ein Licht mit (oder steig früher aus).


----------



## TheGoOn (1. Juli 2015)

Ich nehm es mir heute auch vor. Werd davor nochmals Bescheid geben


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Juli 2015)

Bin leider doch nicht am Start.


----------



## iDT (1. Juli 2015)

Ich versuch mich heute zwecks Veranstaltung in einer Disziplin, die ich eigentlich gar nicht mag - Laufen. Deshalb komme ich nicht zum RBT.


----------



## oatshred (1. Juli 2015)

Shit, muss wahrscheinlich doch ausfallen lassen...
Gibts eigentlich ne Whatsapp Gruppe für diese Veranstaltung?


----------



## TheGoOn (1. Juli 2015)

Also ich würd mich jetzt gleich aufm Weg zum Treffpunkt machen. Wer ist den nun am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (1. Juli 2015)

Icke . Till same!


----------



## fabian0989 (1. Juli 2015)

Auch da!


----------



## TheGoOn (1. Juli 2015)

Gut dann bis gleich. Wenn ich nicht um 18.30 da bin, bitte kurz warten.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Juli 2015)

Achtung:
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ich.80c89e12-4d57-451f-bf5b-faff26474c7b.html
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ge3.80c89e12-4d57-451f-bf5b-faff26474c7b.html


----------



## Alex1189 (2. Juli 2015)

Oha das ist echt Scheiße, was für Idioten machen sowas ....

Bin gestern auch noch eine Runde gefahren
Bisschen verfahren.... aber es waren echt viele Wanderer unterwegs - auch auf den paar trails die ich gefunden hatte  muss man aufpassen das man die nicht umfährt ...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. Juli 2015)

Sowas (gefahrene Routen) bitte hier nicht posten!


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Juli 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Achtung:
> http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ich.80c89e12-4d57-451f-bf5b-faff26474c7b.html
> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ge3.80c89e12-4d57-451f-bf5b-faff26474c7b.html




Bitte friedlich und vernünftig auch auf FB bei den Zeitungen (s. Links unten) kommentieren:
https://www.facebook.com/stuttgarternachrichten/posts/10153725315996777
https://www.facebook.com/stuttgarterzeitung/posts/10153059781673261

Wir haben jetzt die Chance, als die fairen Partner im Wald aufzutreten, die wir zu 99% ja auch sind und die eine faire Behandlung verdient haben, statt von der Stadt (DH-Degerloch) und dem Land BaWü (2-Meter-Regel) weiter in's Abseits gestellt zu werden. Kein Wunder, dass ein paar Spinner meinen "mit denen kann man's ja machen", wenn die Politik die Biker in BaWü seit Jahren ignoriert und als Waldnutzer 2. Klasse abstempelt.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2015)

Falls jemand morgen früh _sehr früh_ fahren möchte, um der Hitze zuvor zu kommen:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> So… morgen mal wieder Early Birds!
> 
> Nächster Termin am 5. Juli 2015 *um ca. 6.20h* (so früh weil wegen kühl):
> - Treffpunkt oben in Degerloch bei der S-Bahn Station Degerloch/Endhalte Zacke (oben!)
> ...


Wenn dann bitte drüben im Early Birds Thread melden, sonst wird's unübersichtlich.

...


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2015)

Ziemlich interessantes Urteil in Sachen Wegerecht, dass auch über Bayern hinaus Bedeutung haben könnte:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...6687455649/777490919039220/?type=1&permPage=1



> Ein Sieg für das Betretungsrecht
> 
> In den letzten Jahren erhielten wir aus Bayern immer wieder Berichte über die Sperrung von einzelnen Wegen und teilweise sogar ganzen Gebieten für Radfahrer (Mountainbiker). Gegen alle diese Sperrungen gleichzeitig vorzugehen, hätte die Kapazitäten der DIMB erheblich überschritten. Wir haben uns daher einen Präzedenzfall ausgesucht und wurden am 03. Juli 2015 mit einem wegweisenden Urteil des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs (11 B 14.2809) belohnt.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ein Grund, doch noch mal über eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft nachzudenken, denn von nichts kommt nichts. In diesem Urteil steckt in der Vorbereitung viel ehrenamtliche Arbeit der DIMB-Juristen und durchaus auch ein bisschen Budget.

http://www.dimb.de/mitglieder/mitglied-werden


----------



## Dude5882 (7. Juli 2015)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabian0989 (7. Juli 2015)

Wäre dabei!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (8. Juli 2015)

bin auch wiederum dabei


----------



## TheGoOn (8. Juli 2015)

Wäre gern wieder dabei. Aber ich bezweifle das ich es auf 18.30 schaffen werde. Und auf einen Sprint nach degerloch hab ich heut keine Lust. Werde aber heut Abend Richtung Birkenkopf radeln und die bekannten Trails fahren. Evtl trifft man sich ja


----------



## fabian0989 (8. Juli 2015)

wird eventuell ein paar Minuten später bei mir


----------



## oatshred (14. Juli 2015)

Findet der Biketreff morgen statt?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Juli 2015)

Jep.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Juli 2015)

Und wenn sich niemand meldet eben als Solo- Tour...


----------



## fabian0989 (15. Juli 2015)

Bin auch dabei. Andernfalls würd ich mich noch mal melden.


----------



## Bukk (15. Juli 2015)

Komme vermutlich auch - zumindest wenn ich es rechtzeitig heute los schaffe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oatshred (15. Juli 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Und wenn sich niemand meldet eben als Solo- Tour...


komme heute auch!


----------



## staff (15. Juli 2015)

Bin heute auch mit am Start


----------



## jonasrueger (15. Juli 2015)

Schaffe es heute auch endlich mal wieder.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Juli 2015)

...bin leider doch raus


----------



## Derschlankesimo (15. Juli 2015)

komme auch


----------



## fabian0989 (15. Juli 2015)

Bin leider raus. Habe gerade festgestellt das ich ein Loch in der hinteren bremsleitung habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juli 2015)

Mehr Infos zu der Initiative "Gemeinsam Natur erleben" von Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH (STG), Landesforstverwaltung, Schwarzwaldverein, den Naturparks Schwarzwald Mitte/Nord und Südschwarzwald, dem Badischen Radsportverband, ADFC und DIMB finden sich hier: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/783526601768985

Das ist sicherlich noch nicht das Ende der 2-Meter-Regel, aber wenn sich alle Verbände schon mal "gemeinsam" einig sind, dass man auch "gemeinsam" klar kommen kann und sollte, stellt sich früher oder später die Frage, warum das dann nicht auch "gemeinsam" auf schmalen Wegen ganz offiziell und legal möglich sein sollte.

Und warum es nur im Schwarzwald und nicht auch im Reste des Landes Gültigkeit hat.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Juli 2015)

Gibt's das als Bäpper für irgendwo draufbäppen?


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juli 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Gibt's das als Bäpper für irgendwo draufbäppen?



ja, aber nur im Schwarzwald… Lass uns dort mal im RR hinfahren und einen Haufen mitbringen


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Juli 2015)

Nach berufsbedingter Abstinenz in den letzten paar Wochen wäre ich diesen Mittwoch wieder dabei. Angesichts der Temperaturen würde ich eine kompakte Tour mit max. Singletrail-Anteil im schattigen Wald vorschlagen, das Ganze stadtnah, so dass einzelne jederzeit aussteigen können.


----------



## BikeguideMartin (20. Juli 2015)

Bin ebenfalls dabei. Finde Hendriks Vorschlag sehr gut, ansonsten wird´s eine mobile Sauna.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Juli 2015)

Schön warm wird's wohl so oder so und an Höhenmeter wollte ich auch nicht sparen, aber die Stadtnähe sollte zumindest jederzeit einen Ausstieg nach Bedarf ermöglichen. Trotz der Temperaturen würde ich übrigens zu Arm- und Beinschutz raten. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass den Brombeeren und Brennnesseln das Wetter auch ganz gut gefällt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Juli 2015)

Schwitzen soll doch gesund sein....

Ich denke, ich bin dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2015)

Angesichts der Wetterprogonose sollten wir uns vielleicht gegen Nachmittag noch mal kurzschließen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. Juli 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 404750


Der Radfahrer ist das ein Cappietragender "Uphiller" oder was soll das sein?
Finde den Kleber ansonsten gut . Also wenn eienr einen für mich hätte...
Bin heute nicht dabei, wegen anstehendem Umzug nach Botnang. Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. Juli 2015)

Hab soeben diese Kleber bestellt und bring mal welche mit ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2015)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Hab soeben diese Kleber bestellt und bring mal welche mit ;-).



Wo genau kann man die bestellen?


----------



## oatshred (22. Juli 2015)

Bin heute auch dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2015)

Rot bedeutet Unwetterwarnung, ab 15h ist Temperatursturz angesagt (noch ist davon hier in Degerloch nichts zu spüren) und Gewitter dann von Westen kommend ab ca. 17-18h. Bin gespannt! Vielleicht bleibt es ja auch im Westen Stuttgarts und wir können im Osten in Ruhe fahren.

Quelle: http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Wetter/Stuttgart-AgrarWetter.html


EDIT: Ich spekuliere auf kurzes und heftiges Gewitter zw. 17h und 18h und danach perfekte Trail-Bedingungen mit griffigem Boden und angenehmen Temperaturen. 






EDIT: 17h Regen setzt ein, bisher unspektakulär


----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. Juli 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wo genau kann man die bestellen?


look at this man:
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/entdecken/gemeinsam-natur-erleben

Ich habe aber 100 bestellt! Weniger ging nicht :-D


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juli 2015)

17.45h: seit 17h  beständiger, aber kein starker Regen in Degerloch, im Südwesten klart es bereits auf, der Boden ist also max. feucht (legt mich nicht drauf fest, es ist mehr eine realistische Hoffnung von mir) und somit schön griffig, Mudguard ist montiert, ich bin am Start. 

Wer noch?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Juli 2015)

Ich bleib daheim...


----------



## oatshred (22. Juli 2015)

nehm die Zacke um 17:30 vom marienplatz hoch. hoffe, ich steh dann nicht alleine da...


----------



## oatshred (22. Juli 2015)

18:30 natürlich


----------



## BikeguideMartin (22. Juli 2015)

bis vor 10min in ost starker Regen, ich bin jetzt wohl auch raus, weil zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. Juli 2015)

Gestern prima Runde zu viert. Der Regen hat pünktlich kurz vorher aufgehört, die Trails waren sehr gut fahrbar, selbst die üblichen Verdächtigen waren nicht besonders schmierig, nur die Wurzeln etwas glitschig.


----------



## coy_dorner (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo Mittwochsfahrer,
Ich würde gerne mal mitfahren wenn das geht. Ich wollte davor noch fragen ob ich mit einem 29" Hardtail euch überhaupt hinter komme  ich fahre jetzt seit 1,5jahren hier in Stuttgart mtb. 
Danke und evt bis bald!
Coy


----------



## fabian0989 (29. Juli 2015)

Hi zusammen,
wer wäre denn heute dabei? Nachdem mein Fahrrad repariert ist wäre ich am Start.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juli 2015)

Ich bin heute leider nicht dabei.
@coy_dorner: es spricht nichts dagegen!



> Das Kleingedruckte falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
> - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
> - es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
> - wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> ...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (29. Juli 2015)

Ich bin heute auch wieder dabei. @coy_dorner einfach mal mitfahren.*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/coy_dorner.355268/*


----------



## jonasrueger (29. Juli 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeguideMartin (29. Juli 2015)

bin auch dabei, wird aber sehr eng bei mir .. bis gleich


----------



## oatshred (29. Juli 2015)

bin Last Minute mäßig dabei. stehe unten an der Zacke und warte das sie hochfährt. sollte um 18:42 oben sein


----------



## Hockdrik (4. August 2015)

Bin morgen am Start - noch wer dabei?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. August 2015)

Yo!


----------



## Chisum (5. August 2015)

Yepp!


----------



## oatshred (5. August 2015)

Yes


----------



## fabian0989 (5. August 2015)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (5. August 2015)

yupp


----------



## oatshred (5. August 2015)

Bin schon wieder nicht in die Zacke gekommen, weil Fahrrad-Wagen voll 
Bin ca. 18:40 oben


----------



## Hockdrik (5. August 2015)

Grandioser Mittwochsfahrer-Abend trotz Pannen-Rekord! 
35 feine km, 900 knackige Höhenmeter, knapp 3 Stunden in Bewegung + 3/4 Stunde Pausen
(Ketten befreien, Schaltung einstellen, Mitfahrer einsammeln, Mitfahrer verabschieden, Ketten ölen, Licht anschließen, Wasser schöpfen…)

Und mal wieder ein Argument mehr, gescheites Licht dabei zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (6. August 2015)

ja, war ne schöne Tour gestern.

Die Lampe ist schon bestellt

Wenn es zeitlich klappt, dann bin ich nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei!

Grüße,
Roman


----------



## sp8 (8. August 2015)

mal ne Frage an die Lampenverfechter hier: was fahrt ihr denn für welche? hab bisher keine Stirnlampe und keine Vorstellung, was die denn können sollte. Einfach Lupine kaufen ist mir bissl teuer wenns auch brauchbare Alternativen gibt. Das alte Fahrradlicht ist wohl für die Tonne aufn Trails..


----------



## Hockdrik (8. August 2015)

sp8 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an die Lampenverfechter hier: was fahrt ihr denn für welche? hab bisher keine Stirnlampe und keine Vorstellung, was die denn können sollte. Einfach Lupine kaufen ist mir bissl teuer wenns auch brauchbare Alternativen gibt. Das alte Fahrradlicht ist wohl für die Tonne aufn Trails..



Ich fahre seit gut 3 Jahren zwei Magicshines 800 (das aktuelle Nachfolge Modell heißt MJ 872, sieht ähnlich aus, kann aber alles noch besser). Eine am Lenker und eine am Helm. Ich fahre die am Lenker mit der zweitniedrigsten Lichtstufe und die am Helm mit der niedrigsten Lichtstufe. Mit ist das in der Regel hell genug und so halten die Akkus selbst im Winter, wenn ich oft von Anfang an mit Licht fahre und die Kälte die Akku-Laufleistung reduziert, auch nach 3 Jahren noch eine ganze Tour durch. Zur Not (Pannen, sehr kalt, längere Tour als gedacht) habe ich immer einen Ersatz-Akku dabei. Es gibt billigere und teurere Lampen, es gibt welche aus Deutschland und es gibt ganz kleine, aber mit all denen habe ich persönlich keine Erfahrung. Meine Magicshines kann ich aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Als Rücklicht nutze ich ein Lezyne Femto und bin ebenfalls zufrieden (das Rücklicht verwende ich weniger für den Wald, da blendet es den Hintermann, sondern für die letzten Meter zurück auf der Straße).

Zum Thema "Lampenverfechter":


> Wenn man beruflich bedingt erst abends um 18.30h Radfahren geht, will man nicht unbedingt schon um 21h nach Hause fahren. Mir geht es jedenfalls so. Und wenn man um die Uhrzeit als Gruppe unterwegs ist, ist es halt doof, wenn auch nur einer in der Gruppe kein gutes oder gar kein Licht dabei hat. Ich habe es einfach zu oft erlebt, dass die gemeinsame Tour abgebrochen, umgelegt ("Wo ist denn hier die nächste S-Bahn Station?") oder deutlich langsamer fortgesetzt werden musste (manche Äste hängen erstaunlich tief, wenn man mal (nicht) darauf achtet), weil wir _"den einen ohne Licht"_ nicht alleine im Wald zurück lassen wollten. Was man übrigens gerne unterschätzt: im Wald wird es früher dunkel. Und man kann immer mal eine Panne haben. Oder zwei. Daher aus gegebenem Anlass - und selbst bei den aktuell recht langen Abenden - die wiederholten Hinweise darauf, doch bitte gutes Licht mitzubringen. OK?


----------



## Hockdrik (8. August 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Eine am Lenker und eine am Helm.



Und falls sich jemand fragt, warum zwei Lampen:
- die am Lenker leuchtet die Unebenheiten auf dem Trail schön plastisch aus, "dramatisiert" aber auch ein bisschen (Schlagschatten)
- die am Helm erlaubt es einem, in die Senken und Kurven auf dem Trail hinein zu leuchten und tief hängende Äste über dem Trail zu sehen, lässt aber - allein verwendet - den Trail eher "zu harmlos und flach" wirken
- beide zusammen ergänzen sich perfekt
- idealerweise hat man für den Lenker eine Lampe mit etwas breiterem Kegel, die auch den Rand ausleuchtet
- und auf dem Helm eine spottigere

Mit nur einer von beiden Lampen (Helm oder Lenker) zu fahren geht auch, aber ich habe mich an die Kombination gewöhnt und möchte sie nicht missen.


----------



## orudne (8. August 2015)

@sp8 
komm einfach mal ohne Lampe mit (wie ich letzte Woche), dann weißt Du warum 

Besser ist aber mit Lampe zu kommen.

Ich habe mit die hier geholt (aktuell für nen Fuffi)

Bisher nur im Garten getestet: spottig, hell (die dunkelste Stufe sollte für das meiste reichen)


----------



## sp8 (9. August 2015)

Die Frage stößt ja auf viel positive Resonanz  ich komme selber berufsbedingt frühestens um 18:00 (eher 19:00 Uhr) mal aufs Rad, und inzwischen merke ich schon bei meinen eher kurzen 1.5h-Ausflügen am Hausberg, dass es - spätestens mit leicht getönter Brille - einfach gegen Ende sehr finster wird und ich auch schon mal den einen oder anderen Trail deswegen habe liegen lassen müssen . An Herbst und Winter will ich da gar nicht erst denken. Wie mir scheint, läufts wohl auf ne 2-Lampen-Kombi raus und mit den 20€-Stirnlampen wirds wohl nix.

Der flotte Spruch mit "Lampenverfechter" ist also net meiner Coolness sondern eher losem Mundwerk geschuldet  ich brauch nämlich selber welche und überblicke das endlose Feld an Lampen nicht! Also vielen Dank für die Tipps!


----------



## Bukk (10. August 2015)

Loses Mundwerk ist zumindest bei mir sowieso immer willkommen  davon abgesehen hab ich eine *MJ 872 *auf dem Helm. Nun schon seit ein paar Jahren. Am Lenker ist nix - da würde mich persönlich ein Licht auch eher stören durch die entstehende Flatterei - ist aber sicher Geschmacks- und Gewöhnungssache. Einmal musste ich einen neuen Akku kaufen und die Scheibe hat wohl durch einen Asteinschlag einen Riss. Stört aber nicht und Wasser kommt auch nicht durch.

Normal steht die auf unterster Stufe - geht's runter auf oberen Anschlag. Helligkeit passt. Weniger Licht wollte ich aber auch nicht haben wenn man's laufen lässt...

Als Fazit würde ich sagen Preis-/Leistungstechnisch gibt's maximal noch irgendwo etwas ebenbürtiges was ich nicht kenne, oder eben nichts.

Negativ ist halt, dass dir das Ding einfach so ausgeht wenn der Akku schlapp macht - und dann hast du ein großes Problem. Klar ist hinten drauf ein Licht (Grün /Blau/Rot) für ungefähren Akkustand ... aber das sieht man eben selber nicht und ist auch nicht sonderlich genau. Hinzu kommt noch das mir das Ding auch gerne kleiner sein könnte. Bleibt schon häufig irgendwo hängen.


Grüße
Carsten


----------



## sp8 (10. August 2015)

Ich tendiere gerade zu der Armytek Wizard Pro für 120€, schaut ganz potent aus und sollte mit eher flächigem Bild gut am Lenker taugen. Dann mal sehen was es fürn Helm noch gibt. Gibt's Do's und Don'ts was die Akkus angeht? Gibts da sowas wie nen richtig gängigen Standard?

edit: Armytek Wizard Pro V2 und Hope R4 Endurance im Anflug!


----------



## Bukk (12. August 2015)

Hat heute wer Lust auf eine Schwitztour? Gerne etwas kürzer da ich nicht so fit bin. Und wegen mir auch gerne etwas später?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (12. August 2015)

ich bin dabei, wäre aber für 18:30.


----------



## orudne (12. August 2015)

Kann heute leider nicht.
Bin aber nächste Woche wieder am Start.


----------



## Bukk (12. August 2015)

18:30 würde mir super reinlaufen wenn sonst keiner was dagegen hat


----------



## Derschlankesimo (12. August 2015)

dann lass uns doch heute einfach mal 18:30 machen.


----------



## Chisum (12. August 2015)

Jo, bis dann!


----------



## Bukk (12. August 2015)

na wenn der stefan kommt dann machen wir regulär 18:30  bin schon völlig verwirt durch die hitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (12. August 2015)

ne wenn Stefan kommt, lass uns schon 18:20 fahren, sonst will der am Ende noch mit.


----------



## Chisum (13. August 2015)

Frechdachs!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (18. August 2015)

Wer ist morgen dabei außer mir?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. August 2015)

Ich! . Frisch von der Alp ra!


----------



## orudne (18. August 2015)

ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. August 2015)

No way,- back in business...


----------



## coy_dorner (19. August 2015)

ich würde es heute auch mal versuchen


----------



## Hockdrik (19. August 2015)

out of order :-/


----------



## fabian0989 (19. August 2015)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Dude5882 (19. August 2015)

Komme auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeguideMartin (19. August 2015)

bin heute auch am Start


----------



## coy_dorner (19. August 2015)

es regnet ein bisschen...wird trotzdem gefahren? Die Regenzelle soll nach dem Niederschlagsradar ca 19 Uhr weg sein.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. August 2015)

ich bin noch dabei. bin auch gleich da.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. August 2015)

mein TALP-Bericht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/transalp-tourbericht-oberstdorf-nach-riva-del-garda.764971/
Und hier Tobys TALP-Blog:
http://tobyunddiealpen.blogspot.de/2015/08/transalp-2015-bald-gehts-los.html


----------



## oatshred (24. August 2015)

Kann mir vielleicht für diesen mittwoch einer von euch ne lampe leihen?
Bin leider bisher noch nicht zum Kauf gekommen. Diese Woche wär ich sonst wieder einer der Lampenlosen


----------



## Hockdrik (24. August 2015)

bin leider nicht dabei, sonst hätte ich Dir eine mitgebracht


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. August 2015)

Bin auch raus! Auslihen gerne,- müsstest sie evtl. bei mir abholen (näheres gerne per PN)...


----------



## Dude5882 (25. August 2015)

Kommt morgen noch jemand?


----------



## coy_dorner (25. August 2015)

Mein Plan war zu kommen wenn die Zeit reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. August 2015)

I`ll be on the start!
@oatshred:
Hab leider keine Lampe für Dich. Aber Du kannst ja mitfahren bis es dunkel wird.


----------



## fabian0989 (26. August 2015)

Bin leider krankheitsbedingt raus.


----------



## Loulou (26. August 2015)

Hallo! Stelle gerade erfreut fest, dass es Euch noch gibt ;-).Ich bin vor ca 6 Jahren eine ganze Weile bei Euch mitgefahren und wollte mal anfragen, ob Ihr noch Mitfahrer/-innen mitnehmt.. ?Dann würde ich mich nach den Sommerferien wieder auf den Weg nach Degerloch machen...
Grüßle
Claudia


----------



## oatshred (26. August 2015)

Bin heute dabei! Und dank Unterstützung von Guitarman auch mit Lampe


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. August 2015)

Hi Claudia!
Klar, komm einfach mit. So wie vor 6 Jahren auch.


----------



## Chisum (26. August 2015)

Auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (26. August 2015)

auch dabei


----------



## staff (26. August 2015)

bin heute auch am Start


----------



## Loulou (26. August 2015)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Hi Claudia!
> Klar, komm einfach mit. So wie vor 6 Jahren auch.



Danke! das werde ich tun, steht für MItte Sept schon im Kalender 
grüße und Euch viel Spass heute Abend!


----------



## BikeguideMartin (26. August 2015)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Dude5882 (1. September 2015)

Hallo,
fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Chisum (2. September 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Dude5882 (2. September 2015)

Ich bin heute nicht 100%ig fit. Ich schau mal wie lange ich durchhalte


----------



## oatshred (2. September 2015)

komme


----------



## Derschlankesimo (2. September 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## fabian0989 (2. September 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coy_dorner (2. September 2015)

Bin raus, hab klausur morgen da sollte ich fit sein...und noch was mach


----------



## staff (2. September 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Chisum (2. September 2015)

Schaffs leider doch nicht .


----------



## Derschlankesimo (9. September 2015)

wer fährt heute mit? 18-12°C (18-22 Uhr) und kein Regen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. September 2015)

Hab Kreuzschmerzen und kann nicht.


----------



## fabian0989 (9. September 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## coy_dorner (9. September 2015)

bei mir entscheidet sich das kurzfristig


----------



## oatshred (9. September 2015)

Bin leider raus. Viel Spaß


----------



## Bukk (9. September 2015)

ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spacerichie (9. September 2015)

Ich schaff´s evtl. auch mal wieder. Zur Sicherheit wg. Simos Angabe zur Zeit: Start jetzt um 18 Uhr statt 18.30???


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (9. September 2015)

fahr auch wieder mal mit


----------



## fabian0989 (9. September 2015)

Alles beim Alten - Abfahrt 18.30Uhr


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (9. September 2015)

denke die Zeitangabe war auf die Temperatur bezogen.


----------



## spacerichie (9. September 2015)

Danke für die Info aber f*ck - jetzt klappt´s doch wieder nicht


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. September 2015)

nur mal so als Randnotiz: Diesen Herbst 10 Jahre RBT. da müsste man ja eigentlich ein Fässchen aufmachen.
Ride on wr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweikaesehoch (10. September 2015)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> nur mal so als Randnotiz: Diesen Herbst 10 Jahre RBT. da müsste man ja eigentlich ein Fässchen aufmachen.
> Ride on wr


hört, hört!


----------



## Chisum (11. September 2015)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> nur mal so als Randnotiz: Diesen Herbst 10 Jahre RBT. da müsste man ja eigentlich ein Fässchen aufmachen.
> Ride on wr


Musst dann aber auch komm'n.


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. September 2015)

wenn was geht und es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt gerne.


----------



## Chisum (16. September 2015)

Traut sich heute jemand in den Wald?


----------



## Hockdrik (16. September 2015)

Mittwochs ist bei mir leider gerade und bis auf Weiteres schlecht - viel Spaß!
Der Boden war gestern noch so trocken, dass er den regen schnell aufgesaugt haben wird.


----------



## Bukk (16. September 2015)

muss leider noch arbeiten...


----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2015)

Ich bin morgen am Start - sonst noch wer?

Soll zwar tagsüber regnen, aber die Trails sind derzeit noch so trocken, dass sie nicht gleich durchweicht sein werden und die kritischen Trails kann man ja im Zweifel auch meiden.

Allgemein:
- es würde mich freuen, wenn wir den Treff auch über den Winter aktiv halten
- dazu braucht es eigentlich nur jeweils mindestens zwei Leute, die regelmäßig dabei sind
- je regelmäßiger und damit verlässlicher es stattfindet, um so eher kommen auch mal spontan Leute dazu
- dennoch bitte einfach jeweils laut geben, wer mitkommt bzw. fragen, ob gefahren wird

Happy Trails! 

EDIT: Hier noch das "Kleingedruckte" falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:


> - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
> - es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
> - wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> - eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
> ...


----------



## El_Huette (22. September 2015)

Falls familiär nix dazwischen kommt, würde ich morgen mal spontan mitkommen. Wann war noch einmal die Treffzeit? Treffpunkt ist mir die Zackenenstation in Erinnerung. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## El_Huette (22. September 2015)

Ok...im Kleingedruckten steht's...1830


----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2015)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Wann war noch einmal die Treffzeit? Treffpunkt ist mir die Zackenenstation in Erinnerung



Hi Martin,

ja, wir treffen uns immer noch an der Endhalte Zacke oben in Degerloch.
Abfahrt immer mittwochs um 18.30h.

Besten Gruß!



El_Huette schrieb:


> Ok...im Kleingedruckten steht's...1830



kein Ding, das Kleingedruckte hatte ich _nachgereicht _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. September 2015)

Hallo allerseits. 

Da ich jetzt schon mehrfach drauf angesprochen wurde: aus beruflichen Gründen kann ich leider bis auf weiteres nicht mehr am Mittwoch Abend biken 

Sollte es spontan doch mal gehen bin ich einfach da....

Grüße an alle


----------



## orudne (22. September 2015)

Bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei.

@eL Huette
Uhrzeit 18:30
Treffpunkt Endhaltestelle Zacke, Degerloch


----------



## brandeis (22. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin über die MTB-Stuttgart Facebook Gruppe auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Habe hier mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion etwas gestöbert und leider keine GPX Daten oder ähnliches über eure "geläufige" Runde gefunden. 

Morgen wird es vermutlich etwas knapp, aber ich würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. Ich hätte unter Umständen auch noch zwei weitere Mitfahrer, die ab und zu mitkommen würden . Wir sind meist in Feuerbach oder an der Uni Vaihingen unterwegs und fahren so im Schnitt 30km 600-1000hm.

Vermutlich habt ihr ja eine Strecke die ihr nach belieben variiert. Kann mir jemand gpx daten von einem eurer Ausflüge zukommen lassen? Das würde etwas beim Einschätzen des Schwierigkeitsgrad helfen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. September 2015)

Hellou Mr. Brandeins.

NEIN! GPX- Daten oder Strava- Mitschnitte unserer doch sehr unterschiedlichen Touren, die auch so 30- 40km und um die 1000hm haben, wirst Du nicht finden und höchstens per PM bekommen. 

D(t)rollige Frage übrigens...

Aber fahr doch einfach mal mit 




Hockdrik schrieb:


> EDIT: Hier noch das "Kleingedruckte" falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
> - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
> - es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
> - wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (23. September 2015)

brandeis schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand gpx daten von einem eurer Ausflüge zukommen lassen? Das würde etwas beim Einschätzen des Schwierigkeitsgrad helfen.





> - wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> - eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen





> - reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert
> - ansonsten ist aber jeder und jede herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen



Fahr(t) einfach mal mit! Wir fahren auch nur mit Luft in den Reifen. 

Ansonsten: die einzigen "gpx daten" die Du von mir bekommst, sind die für den Treffpunkt:


> - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")



Und das ist nicht blöd gemeint, sondern hat eigentlich ganz gute Gründe.


----------



## Chisum (23. September 2015)

Bin heute auch dabei.


----------



## brandeis (23. September 2015)

Achso verstanden. Manchmal vergesse ich, dass ich nicht mehr in Bayern bin. Um ehrlich zu sein, treffe ich hier aber auch sehr selten jemandem auf den Trails und falls doch, dann verlaufen diese Begegnungen auch zu 99% sehr freundlich.

Also dann komm ich bei nächster Gelegenheit einfach mal mit. Lampe ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. September 2015)

Gestern sehr schöne Runde zu fünft über 35km und mit knapp 900hm ziemlich weit Richtung Osten. Danke an @Chisum für das Guiden! Immer wieder schön, auch nach Jahren noch neue Trails zu entdecken. An das Fahren mit Licht und auf nassen Böden muss man sich nach dem Traum-Sommer zwar erst wieder gewöhnen, aber das ist ja auch ein Teil des Bikens: jede Tour, jede Jahreszeit ist anders. Zwei "Neue" waren gestern dabei und es ist immer wieder klasse, über die Mittwochsfahrer neue Leute kennenzulernen und zu sehen, wie gut es passt, egal wie unterschiedlich das Material ist, mit dem gefahren wird (gestern reichte die Spanne vom 120mm Hardtail bis zum 180mm Freerider). 
Hat Spaß gemacht!

Der Kamerad hier war mit ein paar Kollegen gestern übrigens auch auf den Trails unterwegs:




Also Obacht geben und Slalom fahren!


----------



## El_Huette (24. September 2015)

Als einer der Neuen schließe ich mich den lobenden Worten meines Vorredners an. War echt eine interessante und schön traillastige Tour. Und das Fahrerlevel hat m.E. auch super zusammen gepasst. Also gern wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahe5 (24. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mein Rad endlich in die Wohnung darf und der Fuß hoffentlich bald wieder heile ist, würde ich mich bei Gelegenheit auch gerne mittwochs anschließen. Allerdings hab ich bisher noch keine Lampe und bin auch noch nie wirklich im Dunklen gefahren. Kann jemand mal eine ungefähre Hausnummer geben, was man für eine Lampe investieren muss? So im Studentenpreissegment 

Danke!


----------



## Mofeu (24. September 2015)

Beim Unisport fahren die meisten mit Chinalampen, kosten um die 30€ und sind für den Preis absolut find ich konkurrenzlos...
Natürlich qualitativ und von der Akkulebenszeit nicht vergleichbar mit Lupine etc, aber dafür könnte man zehn Stück kaufen.
Z.B diese: http://www.amazon.de/WEWOM-Fahrradb...7187&sr=8-7&keywords=cree+x2+led+fahrradlampe
Auf Amazon, Ebay und Konsorten findet man da diverse Typen, teilweise auch noch billiger. Schau aber v.a. bei Ebay drauf, dass der Versand nicht aus Hongkong ist, sonst dauerts halt...


----------



## Hockdrik (24. September 2015)

Guck mal 3-4 Seiten nach hinten - Magicshine etc.


----------



## orudne (24. September 2015)

Ja, war super gestern Abend!
Nach anfänglichem Regen sind die Himmelsschleusen ja auch dicht geblieben.


Meine Lampe (http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-high-power-led-helmlampe-r-1200-260393/wg_id-304) kann ich, nach zwei Ausfahrten, bisher empfehlen.

Sie ist recht spottig (aber das ist ja Geschmackssache).
Der Akku hat locker gestern Abend durchgehalten (fast 3h Fahrzeit, davon ca. 50% auf hellster Stufe).
Der Preis, 50,- Euro, ist top.

Langzeiterfahrung (Winter/Kälte, nach mehreren Ladungszyklen) habe ich natürlich noch nicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. September 2015)

Wenn die DH-Strecke Degerloch dann bis Ende Oktober hoffentlich fertig ist, werden wir sie sicherlich ab und zu in unsere Touren einbauen. Nächste Woche besteht noch mal der Bedarf - und die Chance - beim Bauen zu helfen:

Vor allem am kommende Dienstag 29.9., 8:00 - 16:00 Uhr werden Helfer für die Downhill Strecke in Stuttgart-Degerloch gesucht.
Wer möchte kann aber auch die ganze nächste Woche helfen: Mo 10-18h, Di-Fr 8-16h.

Ah… und bitte die halbfertige Strecke (noch keine Deckschicht drauf, halbfertige Obstacles, Gerät auf der Strecke) bis zur Fertigstellung noch nicht befahren - das Befahren beschädigt die Strecke und verzögert die Fertigstellung!



> DH Stuttgart, Helene-Pfleiderer-Straße Degerloch
> 
> Servus Leute,
> 
> ...



https://www.facebook.com/events/770948913014720/


----------



## sp8 (28. September 2015)

wird am Wochenende (Samstag) generell nicht gebaut? das wäre die einzige Zeit, bei der ich vielleicht mal helfen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (29. September 2015)

Wer fährt denn morgen Abend mit?

Ich hab Zeit und würde kommen!
Das Wetter soll ja auch gut sein...


----------



## Hockdrik (29. September 2015)

leider verhindert - viel Spaß!


----------



## fabian0989 (30. September 2015)

Wäre dabei!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (30. September 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## trail0711 (30. September 2015)

bin heute auf Schulung dh. ich schaffe es leider nicht. 

PS: ich bin "der Neue" mit der Panne von letzter Woche 

Happy trails euch


----------



## El_Huette (30. September 2015)

Ich bin planmäßig am Start.


----------



## BikeguideMartin (30. September 2015)

Was´n-Zeit . Wird leider nichts heute.


----------



## coy_dorner (30. September 2015)

komm mit


----------



## orudne (1. Oktober 2015)

War wieder eine schöne Runde gestern Abend!
Ca. 40km und 900hm bei schönstem Herbstwetter und Trails ohne Matsch

Auf der letzten (sehr geilen) Abfahrt, von uns zwei die nochmal hochgefahren sind, gab es auch noch den obligatorischen Snakebite mit anschließender Flickpause.


----------



## El_Huette (1. Oktober 2015)

Ja war echt sehr geil. Abgesehen von der obligatorischen Panne, die mich dieses Mal traf :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (1. Oktober 2015)

orudne schrieb:


> auf der letzten (sehr geilen) Abfahrt



Macht mich ja nun doch neugierig... in welche Richtung seid Ihr denn grob gefahren? also keine Details, aber so grob die Richtung?


----------



## orudne (1. Oktober 2015)

Das war auf einem alten Bekannten (Part 1 und 2).

Ist gerade trocken und wir sind nicht ganz unsportlich runtergefahren.
Am Ende von Part 1 - wo früher das Gitter lag - hatten wir beide an der gleichen Stelle einen Durchschlag.
Bei mir (dank Schlauchlos) ohne Luftverlust... hab jetzt aber eine ordentliche Delle in der Felge hinten 
Naja, solange sie die Luft hält!!

Bei El Huette hat es sich allerdings auch nach Kaltverformung der Felge angehört - oder um es mit Loriot zu sagen "Was für ein gemeiner Ton!" (wenn ich mich nicht irre war das von Loriot)

Part 1 ist, nach wie vor, recht zerbombt, aber Part 2 ist wohl wieder etwas gerichtet worden - soweit ich es mit der Helmlampe sehen konnte.


----------



## El_Huette (1. Oktober 2015)

Oh ja, der Ton war echt fies. Hatte schon die Befürchtung,  dass wirklich wichtiges Material zu Bruch gegangen wäre. War aber wohl doch nur der Schlauch. Die Felge muss ich mir heute abend mal anschauen.


----------



## orudne (6. Oktober 2015)

Thank God, tomorrow is Wednesday! 

Mein Hinterrad ist frisch zentriert und ich wäre dabei....
...wer noch?


----------



## orudne (7. Oktober 2015)

Oh, wenn doch so viele kommen, dann müssen wir evtl. zwei Gruppen machen, damits keinen Stau auf den Trails gibt!


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Oktober 2015)

Es werden schon noch ein paar kommen, Wetter ist ja traumhaft - bin selbst leider verhindert.


----------



## El_Huette (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin zwar jetzt auch hinten tubeless unterwegs und mein Hinterrad ist nicht krumm. Aber mein Husten hält mich von intensiven sportlichen Aktivitäten ab :-/


----------



## orudne (7. Oktober 2015)

Na dann werdet mal wieder schnell gesund!

Ich war dann doch alleine unterwegs.

Nur 20km / 500 hm.
Erstaunlich war für mich nur, dass es gar nicht so viel Matsch gegeben hat wie ich erwartet habe.
Die meisten Trails waren nicht rutschig, sondern richtig griffig!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2015)

Dieses Wochenende kann noch bei der Downhill-Strecke in Stuttgart mitgeholfen werden:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1666333873603838/

Da die Bauzeiten in den vergangenen Wochen immer eher unter der Woche waren, haben alle Stuttgarter Biker, die unter der Woche arbeiten (kommt ja vor...), an diesem Wochenende doch noch mal die Chance, mitzuhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airgrabber (9. Oktober 2015)

Was ich nicht verstehe: Es gibt doch ein Budget von weit über 100 Riesen für die Strecke, und nun sollen freiwillige Helfer für umme mitwirken? Kapier ich nicht.


----------



## orudne (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde es doch eher gut, dass die Öffentlichkeit nicht von der Baustelle ausgeschlossen wird, sondern mitmachen kann wer Lust dazu hat. 

Es gab/gibt von der "MTB Gemeinde" ja auch genügend Vorbehalte gegenüber der "offiziellen" Strecke. 
Vielleicht können diese dadurch etwas abgebaut werden. 

....und wer daran Spaß hat, hat die Möglichkeit legal zu Bauen.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2015)

airgrabber schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: Es gibt doch ein Budget von weit über 100 Riesen für die Strecke, und nun *sollen *freiwillige Helfer für umme mitwirken? Kapier ich nicht.




Sie "sollen" nicht, sie "können". Wenn Du nicht "wollen willst", "musst" Du nicht. 

Ich persönlich finde es einfach cool, an der Strecke, die ich regelmäßig benutzen werde, mitbauen zu können und ich finde es auch nett, anderen Stuttgarter Bikern mal ohne Helm zu begegnen, am Rande der Strecke ein Schwätzchen zu halten (gerade weil man kann, aber nicht soll), sich kennenzulernen etc. Kann der Stuttgarter Bike-Szene nur gut tun.


----------



## airgrabber (9. Oktober 2015)

Das sehe ich genauso, nur wohin fließt die Kohle? Die beauftragte Baufirma steckt das Geld ein, Behörden kassieren für Genehmigungen, und die Biker dürfen selbst Hand anlegen?!
Das ist suspekt.
Dass Biker ansich selbst Strecken anlegen, bauen und pflegen können, ist ausreichend bekannt.


----------



## TheGoOn (9. Oktober 2015)

Wo liegt das Problem? Es ist keine Pflicht da mit zu machen.  Wir dürfen an der Strecke mithelfen die wir befahren werden. Wir beschleunigen nur die Fertigstellung. Ich finds super das ich da mithelfen darf. Tipps und Tricks zur Trailpflege erhalte und Kontakte zu anderen Bikern pflegen kann. Super Sache! 

Das Biker Ansicht selbst Strecken anlegen, bauen und pflegen können ist ganz und gar nicht in BaWü bekannt!! Ganz im Gegenteil. Da muss man eng mit der Stadt zusammen arbeiten um sowas hinzubekommen. Und wenn wir durch Hilfe signalisieren können das wir an solchen Projekten interessiert sind, sind solche extra Schichten am We eine willkommene Einladung.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2015)

airgrabber schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso, nur wohin fließt die Kohle? Die beauftragte Baufirma steckt das Geld ein, Behörden kassieren für Genehmigungen, und die Biker dürfen selbst Hand anlegen?!
> Das ist suspekt.
> Dass Biker ansich selbst Strecken anlegen, bauen und pflegen können, ist ausreichend bekannt.



Warum die Biker die Strecke nicht selbst bauen und warum das so viel Geld kostet, hat sehr viel damit zu tun, dass aus der Ursprungs-Idee über die Jahre eine städtischen Sportanlage geworden ist. Das Ganze in einem dichtumsiedelten Naturschutzgebiet und der Stadt als Betreiber inkl. aller damit verbundenen Sicherungs- und Versicherungs-Auflagen. Nicht ideal und im Effekt ziemlich teuer, aber so ist es nun mal. Man hätte das billiger und einfacher haben können (Verein als Betreiber etc.), wollte die Stadt aber nicht. Der Zug ist abgefahren.

Ein Großteil des Geldes fließt in so Maßnahmen wie Gutachten und vor allem die Ausleitung entlang der Karl-Kloß-Straße, also wird es nicht direkt für die Strecke verwendet, sondern für Rahmenbedingungen. Davon hat die Streckenbau-Firma gar nichts, denn das wird weitgehend von einer anderen Forma übernommen, wie z.B. auch der Bau der Brücke. Was bewegt Dich da zu der Annahme, dass sich die Baufirma "das Geld einsteckt"? Das hört sich irgendwie anrüchig an, so wie Du das schreibst. Die haben ein Angebot abgegeben und werden für ihre Arbeit bezahlt. Ganz normal. Und ja: wenn es keine Helfer gäbe, müssten sie es allein fertig machen und es würde etwas länger dauern.

Was ist daran suspekt? Dass ein paar Leute gerne und freiwillig helfen? 

Und es ist nun wirklich nicht so, dass sich die Strecken-Baufirma um Helfer gerissen oder es den Helfern mit Bauzeiten von 8-16h unter der Woche besonders leicht gemacht hätte. Nein, der Wunsch zu helfen und bei der Strecke mitzubauen, kam von Anfang an aus der Szene selbst. Das mag einem _suspekt _vorkommen, weil es vielleicht ungewöhnlich ist, dass sich Leute irgendwo freiwillig engagieren, obwohl es schon bezahlt ist.
Ist es aber nicht. 

Komm einfach mal vorbei, dann wirst Du es verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Komm einfach mal vorbei, dann wirst Du es verstehen.


Genau! 

Wer kommt morgen? Das Wetter wird aller Voraussicht nach gut. 
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## orudne (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht.


----------



## El_Huette (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich plane zu kommen.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Oktober 2015)

ich auch!


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich komme


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann, wie immer, leider nicht 

Bald sind FERIEN


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. Oktober 2015)

Hach ja, Lehrer sollte man sein   
Waldboden war heute morgen noch etwas angefeuchtet vom nächtlichen Regen, aber das macht uns ja nichts aus


----------



## jonasrueger (14. Oktober 2015)

Ein seltener Gast wird heute auch wieder dabei sein: Ich


----------



## El_Huette (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich schaffe es heute wohl doch nicht. Zu viel Arbeit auf dem Tisch. 
:-( Dann mal viel Spaß!


----------



## fabian0989 (14. Oktober 2015)

komme auch mit. Wird eventuell was später bei mir. Bin gerade erst von der Arbeit los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2015)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es heute wohl doch nicht. Zu viel Arbeit auf dem Tisch.
> :-( Dann mal viel Spaß!




Schade, aber gut, dass Du Bescheid gibst!


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin leider auch raus, bin heute nicht fit. :-/


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich lese schon länger mit und diese Woche würde es mir reinpassen, bei euch mitzufahren.

Wenn ich das richtig einschätze, dann wird die komplette Tour im Dunklen stattfinden. D.h. bei 3-4h Fahrtdauer (hab ich aus dem Kleingedruckten) heißt das, einen Ersatzakku mitnehmen, oder?

Ansonsten habe ich noch eine Frage zu meiner Anfahrt: Ich komme vom Bahnhof, und werde mit der U-Bahn kommen. Linie U5, U6 oder U12 und Degerloch Albstrasse aussteigen. Dann noch ein paar Meter zurückfahren. Passt das?

Ansonsten die Knieschützer noch und was zu Trinken sollte als Ausrüstung ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Oktober 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich lese schon länger mit und diese Woche würde es mir reinpassen, bei euch mitzufahren.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig einschätze, dann wird die komplette Tour im Dunklen stattfinden. D.h. bei 3-4h Fahrtdauer (hab ich aus dem Kleingedruckten) heißt das, einen Ersatzakku mitnehmen, oder?
> 
> ...



Hallo Dirk,

freut mich!

Ersatz-Akku ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt, hängt aber natürlich von Deinem Akku ab.
Aus der U-Bahn musst Du eigentlich nur ‚hoch an’s Tageslicht‘ fahren.
Wir treffen uns immer an der Stelle, wo die Zacken Schiene endet, an dem Brems-Puffer dort.
Knieschützer ist Geschmacksache, manche fahre mit, manche ohne.

Besten Gruß und vielleicht bis Mittwoch (ob es bei mir klappt, muss ich noch sehen)!
Hockdrik


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Oktober 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Aus der U-Bahn musst Du eigentlich nur ‚hoch an’s Tageslicht‘ fahren.
> Wir treffen uns immer an der Stelle, wo die Zacken Schiene endet, an dem Brems-Puffer dort.



Danke für die Info.

Ist das nicht oben in Degerloch?


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Oktober 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist das nicht oben in Degerloch?



Doch, Haltestelle Degerloch passt schon, aber die U-Bahn hält halt unterirdisch, die Zacke oberirdisch - wir treffen uns oben. Du musst dann eben nicht "noch ein paar Meter zurückfahren“, sondern nur _hoch_fahren, also vom Bahnsteig die Schräge hoch, 2mal rechts, noch eine Schräge hoch, dann kommst Du eigentlich direkt am Treffpunkt raus.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Oktober 2015)

> Hier noch das "Kleingedruckte" falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
> - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
> - es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
> - wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Oktober 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Doch, Haltestelle Degerloch Albstrasse passt schon, aber die U-Bahn hält halt unterirdisch, die Zacke oberirdisch - wir treffen uns oben. Du musst dann eben nicht "noch ein paar Meter zurückfahren“, sondern nur _hoch_fahren, also vom Bahnsteig die Schräge hoch, 2mal rechts, noch eine Schräge hoch, dann kommst Du eigentlich direkt am Treffpunkt raus.



Ah, jetzt, ja ...  Danke für die Aufklärung eines Ortsfremden.


----------



## orudne (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich muss diese Woche leider noch mal pausieren.

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (19. Oktober 2015)

Und kleine Korrektur für die U-Bahn anreisenden:

Die Haltestelle ist "Degerloch".
(Albstraße) ist eins weiter.


----------



## TheGoOn (20. Oktober 2015)

Weitere Anmerkung. Das mitnehmen von Bikes ist zwischen 16-18.30 in den uBahnen nicht gestattet! Kann gut sein das der Fahrer dich rausschmeißt. Tipp: fahr vom Hbf zum Marienplatz und dann mit der Zacke hoch. 

Viel Spaß euch


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin jedenfalls morgen dabei.
Wer noch?

Wetter sieht stabil grau aus.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich - wie angekündigt. Muss allerdings gegen 22 Uhr wieder am HBF sein.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Oktober 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Oktober 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Muss allerdings gegen 22 Uhr wieder am HBF sein.



Kriegen wir hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (20. Oktober 2015)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Bukk (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich werds wohl auch mal wieder schaffen


----------



## BikeguideMartin (21. Oktober 2015)

Bin heute auch dabei


----------



## Derschlankesimo (21. Oktober 2015)

bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Oktober 2015)

Milde war’s und trocken die Trails.
Statistik: 26km und 800hm bei mir.

Bilder? Ja, Bilder:
   
Mit Gast immer gerne Birkenkopf und dort dann optional Trial.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Oktober 2015)

Danke fürs Mitnehmen - tolle Truppe und tolle Trails.


----------



## El_Huette (22. Oktober 2015)

Ja, sehr schön wars mal wieder. Und die Trail conditions waren ja echt traumhaft. BTW, ein paar schöne Bilder!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. Oktober 2015)

Klar bei den Models...

Schee wars!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2015)

Am Sonntag gibt es die Early Birds bei "gefühlten 9.00 Uhr" im Schnupper-Angebot:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Liebe Mitleser,
> 
> ja, genau Ihr seid gemeint, die Ihr schon immer mal mitfahren wolltet, es Euch aber dann doch zu früh war. Für Euch gibt es die Early Birds am kommenden Wochenende im Super-Sonder-Schnupper-Angebot. Wir fahren, wie mittlerweile zw. Okt und Febr. üblich, um 8.00 Uhr los, aber durch die Zeitumstellung wird es sich wie 9.00 Uhr anfühlen!  Na, was sagt Ihr? Dabei?
> 
> ...



Weitere Infos ob, wo, wie und wer hier:
Sunday Early Birds Stuttgart


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Oktober 2015)

wie wärs denn mal mit nem Ausritt an einem WE, um das 10-jährige RBT-Jubiläum zu würdigen?
Ride on wr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Oktober 2015)

*Leute, bitte Vorsicht auf dem Panorama- Trail runter zur Eierstr.!!!*

*Da hat ein Scherzkeks ziemlich viel ziemlich fies in den Weg gelegt. Auch Äste auf Kopfhöhe hab ich n Paar weggesägt heut Mittag! Also bitte umsichtig fahren da runter!!!*


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. Oktober 2015)

Alles chlor! Da lagen letzte Woche schon Äste, aber nichts auf Kopfhöhe.
Wer ist denn morgen dabei?`
Ich bin da.


----------



## orudne (27. Oktober 2015)

Wenn geschäftlich nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Dude5882 (27. Oktober 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## El_Huette (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich bemühe mich dabei zu sein. Hängt allerdings nur bedingt von mir ab.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Oktober 2015)

...bin beim Nachwuchsterroristen an der Stromgitarre ausbilden. Also nix biken


----------



## Chisum (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich komm heran (mal wieder)


----------



## jonasrueger (28. Oktober 2015)

bin auch dabei.


----------



## Bukk (28. Oktober 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeguideMartin (28. Oktober 2015)

bin auch dabei


----------



## fabian0989 (28. Oktober 2015)

Komme auch!


----------



## orudne (28. Oktober 2015)

Mensch war das wieder GEIL!

Mit 8 Leuten eine recht große Gruppe, aber wie ich fand sehr homogen!

Heute mal eine andere Richtung (Esslingen). 
Feine Trails, fast alles trocken. 

Bei mir standen am Ende 42 km und 950 hm auf dem Tacho. 

Danke für's Guiden! 
In diese Richtung war ich bis jetzt noch nicht unterwegs...
... aber gerne wieder!


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2015)

Hört sich gut an, kam leider erst um halb acht aus dem Büro...


----------



## Bukk (29. Oktober 2015)

Bittschee. Bilders. Falls wer eins nicht im Netz haben will: PN an mich und ich nehms hier wieder raus.






        


Oh eh ach - und Video geht auch:
www.pixelpampe.de/temp/20151028_Mittwochsrunde.mp4


Viel Spaß


----------



## Bukk (30. Oktober 2015)

Kommt wer morgen zur Eröffnungsfeier der DH-Strecke? Überleg noch ob ich mit Rad oder Kamera hingeh - wird sicher voll werden bei bisher 620 Zusagen - wobei natürlich nicht alle kommen...
Hier die Veranstaltung:

https://www.facebook.com/events/441360336047730/

_".. wollen die Eröffnung aber natürlich mit euch allen zusammen feiern und lassens aus diesem Grund am direkt darauffolgenden Tag, Sa dem 31. so richtig krachen!

Um 12 Uhr wollen wir die Ridersession einläuten (ACHTUNG: Wie euch das Hinweisschild am Startpodest in Zukunft sagen wird, ist das Befahren nur mit entsprechender Schutzausrüstung..."_
​Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (30. Oktober 2015)

Werd anwesend sein. Bin wirklich gespannt wieviele kommen und wie oft man dann fahren kann. Die Zacke wird wahrscheinlich immer rammel voll sein


----------



## orudne (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin das ganze Wochenende weg. 

Werd mir das dann nächste Woche mal anschauen. 

Mittwoch vielleicht?
;-)


...ach ja... 
@Bukk 
Und Danke für die Bilder!
Echt fies, das man auf Bildern nicht sieht wie steil es da wirklich ist!
Sieht ja ganz easy aus!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Oktober 2015)

Open Trails Beitrag mit Bildergalerie zur offiziellen Eröffnung der DH-Strecke heute:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/833214613466850

dazu ein Das Ding Film Beitrag:





und ein überraschend positiver Zeitungsartikel:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...cke.8425d6b5-a7f9-4fd0-8178-bf3ae8b68909.html


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Oktober 2015)

GoPro Aufnahme der kompletten Strecke (nach der Rede):


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Oktober 2015)

Und noch ein Film:
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Lande...berg/Video?documentId=31377242&bcastId=254078


----------



## Bukk (31. Oktober 2015)

Gleich mal mit der kamera hinschlawienern und nen Trackwalk machen  morgen dann mal mit dem Radel hin in der Hoffnung das dann der erste Andrang bisschen verflogen ist. Sieht nach einem ganz guten Kompromiss aus die Strecke. Zum zwischendurch mal runterfahren sicherlich spaßig genug


----------



## El_Huette (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich war am Freitag nach der Arbeit mal auf dem DH Track unterwegs. Macht echt Laune und lässt sich super in die Mittwochsrunde integrieren ;-) Die Kurve nach dem Roadgap sollte man sich aber vorher genauer anschauen. Ich habe es nicht gemacht und landete im Wald


----------



## Bukk (1. November 2015)

nanana - ihr wisst doch: Nur mit Fullface und co  so wie er hier heute ... ungefähr


----------



## Hockdrik (1. November 2015)

Bukk schrieb:


> nanana - ihr wisst doch: Nur mit Fullface und co  so wie er hier heute ... ungefähr




Da wo das herkommt, sind noch mehr:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/77929

Alle Achtung, @Bukk!


----------



## TheGoOn (1. November 2015)

Es gab "einlass" kontrollen! Nicht jeder der gern gefahren wäre, wurde auf die Strecke gelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. November 2015)

Die Strecke ist goil! Sogar meine Freundin ist runtergefahren .
Der Roadgap macht auch Spaß!


----------



## Alex1189 (2. November 2015)

Hey, 
Die strecke wirkt echt cool auf den videos!
Habe leider keinen Fullface Helm und Rückenprotektor... kann man da auch mal ohne runter fahren ? 
oder wie sieht es da aus ?


----------



## Bukk (2. November 2015)

Es handelt sich eher um einen Flow-Trail mit vielen Anliegern und genau einer Stelle (Road-Gap) die man nicht einfach so runterrollern kann. Dennoch steht angeschrieben das Fullface und Protektoren Pflicht sind. Nach gesundem Menschenverstand brauchst du diese jedoch nicht wenn du die Bremse entsprechend bedienst. Dann jedoch macht das ganze auch nur relativ wenig Spaß. So und so alles ohne Gewähr - den ein oder anderen Sturz hab ich schon gesehen. Einer landete wohl auch schon im Krankenhaus. Gestern hatte einer unten nen Loch in seiner nagelneuen POC-Halbschale (teure Abfahrt ). 

Abgehalten wirst du davon wohl von niemandem. Wie gern es gesehen wird keine Ahnung. Es machen einige. Meiner Meinung nach kannst du das auch ruhigen Gewissens tun. Nur Entscheiden musst du dich immer selber


----------



## Steini_99 (2. November 2015)

Ist heute Mittag eventuell jemand an der Strecke? Hätte Lust vorbeizuschauen.

MfG


----------



## Alex1189 (2. November 2015)

Okay alles klar  werd mir die dann mal bei nächster Gelegenheit anschauen


----------



## Hockdrik (2. November 2015)

Dass das mit der Schutzausrüstung so auf den Schildern steht hat sicher auch was mit Haftung zu tun.

Die Strecke ist - wie Bukk schreibt - schön flowig, aber wenn jemand unbedarft da runter fährt, kann es ihn bei zu viel Speed schon mal ordentlich rauskatapultieren und den Road Gap hätte ich persönlich auch deutlicher als solchen markiert. Von daher kann es nicht schaden, dass die Leute ein bisschen Respekt vor der Strecke haben, bevor sie da das erste mal runterrollen


----------



## Alex1189 (2. November 2015)

Joar denk wenn man sie beim erst mal langsam runterrollt um zu schauen wie sie so ist und wo dann was ist wo man aufpassen muss geht beim zweiten mal schon schneller


----------



## El_Huette (3. November 2015)

Ich war heute Nachmittag auf der Strecke, linke Abfahrt. Die erste Abfahrt war etwas holprig. Dann ging es aber immer besser und schneller. Ich finde die Strecke genial und definitiv mit Suchtpotential. Ich glaube am Ende hatte ich 6 Abfahrten auf der Uhr inkl. Uphills. Ist halt eher ein Flowtrail und kein DH Track. Aber gerade das finde ich gut :-D


----------



## Axl_S (4. November 2015)

Nach der tollen Early Bird Tour am Sonntag würde ich gerne heute ein Runde fahren.
Geht etwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (4. November 2015)

Ich bin leider raus für heute.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (4. November 2015)

Wer ist heute Abend dabei?


----------



## Chisum (4. November 2015)

Ich schaffs leider nicht.


----------



## fabian0989 (4. November 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Axl_S (4. November 2015)

wie oben geschrieben würde ich heute mitfahren


----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. November 2015)

Hi Jungs!
Ich habe gerade mein DH-Brillenvisier ausgetauscht und ein Tutorial gemacht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/down...emacht-und-ausgetauscht.775762/#post-13358961
Have phun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. November 2015)

How looks it out tomorrow?
Es wird trocken und soll mollige 9° haben nachts.
Ich bin dabei !


----------



## orudne (10. November 2015)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Geschäft raus komme bin ich dabei!


----------



## Dude5882 (10. November 2015)

Wenn es mein Sohn es zulässt (krank) bin ich auch dabei


----------



## El_Huette (10. November 2015)

Wenn ea


----------



## El_Huette (10. November 2015)

Noch einmal: Wenn ich auch rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. November 2015)

Ich werde mir alle Mühe geben und bin dafür, dass wir u.a. am KB vorbeifahren, um zu gucken, ob und wenn ja, wie kaputt der ist.


----------



## orudne (11. November 2015)

Seit wann soll denn der kaputt sein? Am Sonntag war der KB noch gut. 
1 nach wie vor ordentlich zerschossen, 2 tiptop. 

Aber schauen können wir mal. Den KB fahr ich gerne


----------



## Nightfly.666 (11. November 2015)

Im Facebook stand was von mutwilliger Zerstörung wie immer gepaart mit dem Verdacht aufs Forstamt. Seit neuestem glauben manche daß "der Förster" jetzt erst recht Bikestrecken plattmacht, weil es jetzt eine legale DH-Strecke gibt. Auf Bildern konnte man aber nur ein paar herumliegende Äste von Waldarbeiten sehen. Würde mich auch interessieren ob nicht mal wieder alles halb so wild ist.
Manche Biker haben ja regelrechte Forstamtsparanoia.


----------



## Dude5882 (11. November 2015)

Ich falle heute aus, Sohnemann ist krank.


----------



## orudne (11. November 2015)

Gute Besserung an den Sohnemann!

Zum KB:
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass wieder Holzernte Zeit ist. 

An vielen Stellen werden sich jetzt wieder die Rückewägen durch den Wald wühlen. 

.... aber die Biker machen ja den Wald kaputt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (11. November 2015)

Komme auch wieder mit. Würde auch gerne am KB vorbeifahren, würde mir insofern auch entgegenkommen, da ich mich heute familiär bedingt nach etwa 2 Stunden ausklinken muss.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. November 2015)

falle aus weil wegen Aaabeit... Haut rein Jungs!


----------



## Hockdrik (12. November 2015)

Schöne, satte Mittwochsfahrer Runde zu viert bis sechst.
40km, 1.100hm, 5h unterwegs 

(KB ist befahrbar, der Spitzenhacken-Mann hatte diesmal wohl nur etwas mehr Zeit, lässt sich aber alles richten)


----------



## orudne (12. November 2015)

Ja, wirklich tolle Gruppe gestern!

Unmengen von trockenem Laub, teilweise nabenhoch, sorgten auch für eine herbstliche Akustik (und interessante Sichtbedingungen)

Material wurde getestet (Knieprotektoren)
 und bahnbrechende Erfindungen wurden gemacht (Schleudersitz - wird bald zum Patent angemeldet)

Die Erkenntnis des Abends war allerdings das viel mehr Biker mit Ihren Laternen im Wald waren, als Fußgänger!


----------



## El_Huette (12. November 2015)

Ich schließe mich an. War echt super gestern. Aber auch laaaang. Am Ende des Tages hatte ich knapp 60km auf der Uhr. Inkl Weg zur Arbeit und nach Hause.


----------



## orudne (13. November 2015)

Nach der gelungenen Produktvorführung am Mittwoch, habe ich mir heute auch einen Satz Knieprotektoren geholt. 

Jetzt muss ich sie auch nur noch anziehen 
Mal schauen ob ich mich daran gewöhnen kann...


----------



## Dude5882 (17. November 2015)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## orudne (17. November 2015)

Ja klar, ich bin dabei!


----------



## jonasrueger (18. November 2015)

Hier --> Ich
Und für alle die es sich noch überlegen: Der Waldboden ist schön trocken. Fast schon staubig. Da gibts nichts weiter zu überlegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. November 2015)

Have phun!
Ich kann heute nicht.


----------



## orudne (18. November 2015)

jonasrueger schrieb:


> Hier --> Ich
> Und für alle die es sich noch überlegen: Der Waldboden ist schön trocken. Fast schon staubig. Da gibts nichts weiter zu überlegen!



Und Richtung Wochenende sollen die Temperaturen gen 0 sinken!

Also, letzter schöner Herbsttag noch. 
Ab nächster Woche braucht Ihr wieder die lange Wollunterhose (natürlich selbst gestrickt) ;-)


----------



## El_Huette (18. November 2015)

Allen guten Gründen zum Trotz kann ich heute leider nicht mit. Euch dann viel Spaß!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (18. November 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## Bukk (18. November 2015)

Ich versuch rechtzeitig aus dem Geschäft zu kommen


----------



## Tobile_83 (18. November 2015)

Ich würde mich heute zum ersten Mal mit anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. November 2015)

wird knapp, aber sollte klappen


----------



## orudne (18. November 2015)

Jederzeit gerne. 

Treffpunkt: Zacke Haltestelle Degerloch 
Uhrzeit: 18:30

Gute Lampe noch und schon kann es losgehen. ;-)

Route wird dann vor Ort besprochen. 

Bis nachher dann!


----------



## trail0711 (18. November 2015)

ich schaffe es heute auch.

Bis nachher


----------



## orudne (18. November 2015)

Sauberle!

Feine Runde, heute mal wieder östlich, zu siebt. 
Schöne Trails und Unmengen Laub. 

War tatsächlich die windstillste Zeit, die wir erwischt haben. Jetzt fängts schon wieder an zu stürmen. 

Der Tacho sagt: 30 km, 950 hm und 2h40 Fahrzeit. Höhenprofilkurve wie ein Sägeblatt ;-)

Ich hab nur meine Vario-Sattelstütze vermisst! Die ist leider schon wieder defekt beim Hersteller!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. November 2015)

#herbstlaubpowdersurfing #anliegerbiszumrandmitlaubgefüllt #blattaufblattaufblattfluffglide


----------



## orudne (19. November 2015)

Du hast noch einen vergessen:
#derkickeristkeinkickersonderneinlaubhaufenderwieeinschöngeshapterkickeraussieht

-> Ausgang Schlucht 
;-)


----------



## orudne (19. November 2015)

Du hast noch einen vergessen:
#derkickeristkeinkickersonderneinlaubhaufenderwieeinschöngeshapterkickeraussieht

-> Ausgang Schlucht 
;-)


----------



## Tobile_83 (24. November 2015)

Ist morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2015)

leider beruflich verhindert... :-/


----------



## orudne (25. November 2015)

Ich hab vor zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (25. November 2015)

Ich habe auch vor zu kommen. Hängt von der Arbeit ab.


----------



## jonasrueger (25. November 2015)

bin dabei.


----------



## orudne (25. November 2015)

Bin jetzt auch definitiv dabei!
Endlich Feierabend! ;-)

Muss nur noch meine neue Sattelstütze montieren ;-)


----------



## Tobile_83 (25. November 2015)

Bin leider raus. Hab noch einen Termin rein gedrückt bekommen. Daher schaffe ich es nicht rechtzeitig. Viel Spaß dann.


----------



## El_Huette (25. November 2015)

Bin auch raus :-(


----------



## orudne (25. November 2015)

Feiner Night Ride zu Zweit!

Echt schöne Runde Richtung Leonberg!

42km, 850hm, 2h58 in Bewegung


----------



## orudne (1. Dezember 2015)

So, eine Woche ist schon wieder um!

Wer ist morgen dabei?

Sollte beruflich nichts dazwischen kommen, bin ich morgen am Start!

Na, wem fehlen noch xx km für die Jahresstatistik oder wer will noch vor Weihnachten zwei bis drei Kilo abnehmen?? 
Morgen ist die perfekte Möglichkeit dafür!


----------



## Myan_st (1. Dezember 2015)

Gibt's für die drei Kilo ne Garantie?  ￼also ich probiere es mal...

Am Start


----------



## orudne (1. Dezember 2015)

Myan_st schrieb:


> Gibt's für die drei Kilo ne Garantie?  ￼also ich probiere es mal...
> 
> Am Start



...nur garantiert viel Spaß;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madege (1. Dezember 2015)

orudne schrieb:


> Na, wem fehlen noch xx km für die Jahresstatistik



Mir würden noch 15 Km fehlen... 

Fahrt ihr wieder richtung Leonberg??
Wäre dann evtl. auch das "erste Mal"  dabei.


----------



## El_Huette (1. Dezember 2015)

Da ich Kinderndienst habe, stehen bei mir die Chancen schlecht, dass ich es schaffe. Ich werde es aber trotz allem versuchen. Würde ja morgen eine ordentliche Schlammschlacht nach dem heutigen Regentag werden :-D


----------



## orudne (1. Dezember 2015)

madege schrieb:


> Mir würden noch 15 Km fehlen...
> 
> Fahrt ihr wieder richtung Leonberg??
> Wäre dann evtl. auch das "erste Mal"  dabei.



die Richtung entscheiden wir meistens erst am Treffpunkt


----------



## orudne (1. Dezember 2015)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Da ich Kinderndienst habe, stehen bei mir die Chancen schlecht, dass ich es schaffe. Ich werde es aber trotz allem versuchen. Würde ja morgen eine ordentliche Schlammschlacht nach dem heutigen Regentag werden :-D



Dann nimm die Kids im Hänger mit!
Die haben bestimmt nen Riesen Spaß wenn's mal ordentlich im Matsch den Berg runter geht ;-)
...hat der Hänger auch 180mm Federweg?


----------



## Tobile_83 (1. Dezember 2015)

Bin morgen dann auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Dezember 2015)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (2. Dezember 2015)

@orudne: Nicht ganz 180 ;-P Da wir ja eh nur auf 2m breiten Wegen fahren dürfen, kann ich den Anhänger ja in der Tat mitnehmen *g*


----------



## madege (2. Dezember 2015)

Bin auch dabei, ich hoff ich komm hinterher 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jonasrueger (2. Dezember 2015)

Super, das werden ja viele! Bin dabei!


----------



## Chisum (2. Dezember 2015)

Komme auch.


----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2015)

Bin leider raus. Muss spontan Kinder hüten!

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## madege (2. Dezember 2015)

wo ist der genaue treffpunkt?? 
noch niemand da?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2015)

Mittwochsglitsch zu sechst
Trails schon teils recht schmierig, aber nicht schlammig.
Nur 25km, aber immerhin 820hm.
Vor allem aber: sechs Leute Anfang Dezember am Start!


----------



## El_Huette (3. Dezember 2015)

Tiptop Jungs. Wäre auch gern dabei gewesen!


----------



## madege (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich wäre morgen dabei...

Noch jemand am Start?


----------



## orudne (8. Dezember 2015)

Hab leider einen Termin, den ich nicht verschoben bekomme, kann also nicht kommen. 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myan_st (8. Dezember 2015)

Bin raus muss zum Kindergeburtstag


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Dezember 2015)

Leider nein, bin beruflich verhindert.


----------



## jonasrueger (9. Dezember 2015)

Ja, hier Ich!
Hoffe ich stehe nicht alleine da...


----------



## fabian0989 (9. Dezember 2015)

Schaffe es vielleicht auch noch. Falls ich um 5 nach nicht da bin/mich gemeldet habe könnt ihr ohne mich los.


----------



## madege (9. Dezember 2015)

Super, dann bis gleich... Ich würde vorschlagen wir warten (Bin nämlich vielleicht auch 5 min später dran )


----------



## madege (9. Dezember 2015)

eher 10 min... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jonasrueger (16. Dezember 2015)

Wer ist denn heute dabei?
Ich bin noch am hadern...Überzeugt mich!


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Dezember 2015)

jonasrueger schrieb:


> Ich bin noch am hadern...Überzeugt mich!



mir geht's ähnlich...


----------



## orudne (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin heute nicht am Start. 

@jonasrueger 
Na, die Fangopackung ist heute umsonst dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (16. Dezember 2015)

Dann sag ich auch mal ab für heute.


----------



## madege (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich entscheid mich mal für Sonntag diese Woche...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Dezember 2015)

OK, schade eigentlich, aber bei mir passt es auch nicht recht und die Trails werden es uns eh danken!


----------



## Chisum (22. Dezember 2015)

Wer hat denn morgen Zeit für eine Weihnachtsrunde?
VG Stefan


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich leider, trotz Ferien und ursprünglich anderer Planung, morgen nicht 
Wie siehts denn bei Euch nächste Woche aus?


----------



## Chisum (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich meinte schon zur üblichen Zeit, 18:30. Anybody?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. Dezember 2015)

Nope.


----------



## orudne (23. Dezember 2015)

Bin leider für heute auch raus!

Mittwoch Abends wird bei mir wahrscheinlich erst wieder im neuen Jahr klappen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Dezember 2015)

...hab ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommen  Ist mir so auch noch ich nie passiert! 
Bitte "liken"! Danke 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1940155?in=potdPool

Euch allen ein schönes Fest,- wir treffen uns dann zum abtrainieren!


----------



## jonasrueger (30. Dezember 2015)

Kommt nachher jemand mit? Falls nicht fahre ich im hellen.


----------



## orudne (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin bereits anderweitig verplant. 

Heute also wie gesagt nicht am Start.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Dezember 2015)

Bin anderweitig unterwegs. Viel Spaß!


----------



## ebroglio (7. Januar 2016)

Moin zusammen,

wollte mal Fragen ob es hier jemnden gibt, der im Raum Stuttgart ein YP Capra in M fährt? Ich würde gerne mal Probesitzen um zu wissen, ob mir ein M Rahmen passt oder doch eher zu klein ist. Falls jemand eins hat bitte bei mi melden. Danke!


----------



## jonasrueger (8. Januar 2016)

YT Capra hab ich in unserer Runde und auch in Stuttgart noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## TheGoOn (8. Januar 2016)

Ebroglio: frag mal in der Facebook Gruppe vom woodpecker nach. Gibt schon einige Capras hier in der Gegend. Oder komm einfach an einem gut Wettertag zum Woodi. Da steht sicher jemand rum. Ob die Größe dann aber passt ist Glückssache


----------



## orudne (11. Januar 2016)

Wie sieht's denn aus?
Der Urlaub ist ja für die Meisten vorbei. 

Wer wäre denn bei einem Nightride am Mittwoch dabei?
Fango gibt's auch gratis dazu! ;-)

Ich würde fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2016)

Jau, wobei ich angesichts der tiefen Trails eine Runde Schotter bevorzugen würde.


----------



## orudne (11. Januar 2016)

Kann man ja mischen!

Einige Trails dürften fahrbar sein, viele machen aktuell wenig sinn. 

Aber Hauptsache mal wieder auf dem Rad sitzen!
;-)


----------



## Bukk (11. Januar 2016)

Kämpf noch mit Grippe...


----------



## orudne (11. Januar 2016)

Bukk schrieb:


> Kämpf noch mit Grippe...



Na dann mal gute Besserung!!


----------



## madege (12. Januar 2016)

Bin wieder fit, wäre dabei...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Januar 2016)

Leider ich nix weil Arbeit :/


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Januar 2016)

OK, dann können wir doch eigentlich Schotter und ein bisschen Technik an der Uni kombinieren, oder?


----------



## orudne (13. Januar 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> OK, dann können wir doch eigentlich Schotter und ein bisschen Technik an der Uni kombinieren, oder?



Dann können wir noch nen Schlenker richtung DB machen. ....falls Du da die letzten Tage noch nicht warst.


----------



## orudne (13. Januar 2016)

Schöne Abendrunde zu dritt!

Inklusive kurzem Techniktraining an der Uni und viiiiel Matsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (14. Januar 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Schöne Abendrunde zu dritt!




So ist es.  Allerdings auch ganz schön triefig und am Ende ordentlich kalt.
Für die Statistik: immerhin 40km, 760hm, 4h unterwegs


----------



## Chisum (15. Januar 2016)

Hier mal wieder eine Spitzenleistung der Behörden:

http://enduro-mtb.com/fragwuerdiger-abriss-des-schattenring-pumptracks-in-stuttgart/


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Januar 2016)

sind wir da als vorbeigekommen, wenn wir vom Mahdental; Glemseck aus noch weiter gefahren sind. Da kamen wir ja auch an etwas gebautem unter ner Brücke vorbei - wobei wenns direkt Schattenring ist, passt das glaub ich nicht oder?


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Januar 2016)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> sind wir da als vorbeigekommen, wenn wir vom Mahdental; Glemseck aus noch weiter gefahren sind. Da kamen wir ja auch an etwas gebautem unter ner Brücke vorbei - wobei wenns direkt Schattenring ist, passt das glaub ich nicht oder?




Die Helden von der Straßenmeisterei Leonberg haben schon vor einiger Zeit die Sachen unter der Autobahnbrücke eingeebnet (die Stelle meinst Du) und jetzt eben unter dem Schattenring. Sind zwei verschiedene Stellen, aber beide unter einer Brücke. Die Stelle jetzt war noch weniger störend und sichtbar als die Stelle unter der Autobahn.


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. Januar 2016)

ich mein - wen hat das überhaupt gestört? Eben höchstens Leute, die nichts ertragen können, was nicht offiziell genehmigt ist im Leben.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Januar 2016)

So ist das wohl.

Wann biste denn Mittwochs mal dabei?
Wir müssen da noch ein Jubiläum nachfeiern, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madege (17. Januar 2016)

wird 5 min später ...


----------



## madege (17. Januar 2016)

navi sagt 8:10 
Ich geb alles!!


----------



## jan_sl (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo, komme aus Stuttgart West und bin auf der Suche nach Leuten zum Biken.
Ich fahre ein Enduro und von der Kondition her bin ich nicht der fiteste, bisschen was geht aber.
Ich suche Leute die Touren fahren und auch mal Lust auf ein paar Kicker usw. haben. 
Wenn es nach mir geht könnte es auch nur bergab gehen ;-)
Könnt ja mal Rückmeldung geben wie lange und wie weit ihr so fahrt und ob eher Waldautobahnen oder Trails.

Danke und Gruß
Jan


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Januar 2016)

jan_sl schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Enduro und von der Kondition her bin ich nicht der fiteste, bisschen was geht aber.
> Ich suche Leute die Touren fahren und auch mal Lust auf ein paar Kicker usw. haben.
> Wenn es nach mir geht könnte es auch nur bergab gehen ;-)
> Könnt ja mal Rückmeldung geben wie lange und wie weit ihr so fahrt und ob eher Waldautobahnen oder Trails.




Hallo Jan,


Hockdrik schrieb:


> > Hier noch das "Kleingedruckte" falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
> > - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' oben (!) in Degerloch (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779")
> > - es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
> > - wir fahren eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
> > ...



Kannst ja mal guck, ob das aus Deiner Sicht passt.

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Ev1denz (17. Januar 2016)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> sind wir da als vorbeigekommen, wenn wir vom Mahdental; Glemseck aus noch weiter gefahren sind. Da kamen wir ja auch an etwas gebautem unter ner Brücke vorbei - wobei wenns direkt Schattenring ist, passt das glaub ich nicht oder?


Meinst du unter der Friedensbrücke?


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. Januar 2016)

wie die heisst, weiss ich (jetzt) nicht mehr. Ist ja schon Jahre her. Führte ein nettes Wegle runter - ich glaube ds war etwas weiter draußen RichtungWeil der stadt oder so.

Wann ich mal vorbeikomme- tja, am Anfang war die Resonanz ja etwas mau und dann habe ich mir Ende November nen Rippenbruch zugezogen. jetzt bin ich damit beschäftigt


 



Bike hat Winterschlaf


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Januar 2016)

Ich wäre morgen für eine Tour im Schnee zu haben und die Matsche unterm Schnee dürfte jetzt auch vollends gefroren sein! 
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## jan_sl (19. Januar 2016)

Habe kein licht...


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Januar 2016)

Glückwunsch zum 4.000en Post
Ich geh morgen lieber auf die Piste abends zum Flutlichtfahren, bei mir hat`s mir zu viel Schnee zum Biken.

Aber dieses Jahr komm ich auf jeden Fall nach Stuttgart, muss mir ja die neue Strecke mal anschauen.


----------



## orudne (19. Januar 2016)

Kann leider nicht. 

Beruflicher Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Januar 2016)

jan_sl schrieb:


> Habe kein licht...




Dann musst Du bis Juni warten, denn bei unseren Touren immer mittwochs ab 18.30h braucht man eigentlich früher oder später fast immer Licht.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Januar 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht.
> 
> Beruflicher Termin.


Ich auch...


----------



## jonasrueger (20. Januar 2016)

Bin dabei. Hoffe dass mich die bahn pünktliche als gestern nach Hause bringt.


----------



## El_Huette (20. Januar 2016)

Bei mir entscheidet es sich noch, ob es was wird. Ich sag dann Bescheid, wenn ich 100%ig sicher bin ob ja oder nein.


----------



## El_Huette (20. Januar 2016)

Bin am Start


----------



## jonasrueger (20. Januar 2016)

Bin auch pünktlich.


----------



## madege (20. Januar 2016)

am Start.


----------



## Axl_S (20. Januar 2016)

Bind auch dabei


----------



## Axl_S (20. Januar 2016)

Bin grad aus der Zacke geflogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (20. Januar 2016)

Wegen was denn? War der Wagen zu voll?


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Januar 2016)

Kompakte Mittwochsfahrer-Runde zu siebt bei idealen Bedingungen:
griffiger Schnee, alles durchgefroren, kein Matsch und trockene, nicht zu kalte Luft.

Gut 20km, knapp 700hm, knapp 3h unterwegs


----------



## Chisum (20. Januar 2016)

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Axl_S (20. Januar 2016)

Ja coole Runde heute.



orudne schrieb:


> Wegen was denn? War der Wagen zu voll?



Die Zacke hatte, warum auch immer, keinen Radanhänger dabei und ich bin einfach mal mit Bike in den Fahrgastraum rein. An der nächsten Haltestelle stieg dann ein ältere Mann mit weißen Haaren und hochrotem Kopf ein, der mich maßregelte, dass man doch hier nicht mit Fahrrad rein darf. Darauf hin mischte sich der Fahrer ein und verwies mich aus der Bahn. Hab noch versucht dagegen zu argumentieren und hatte auch diverse Befürworter unter den Fahrgästen, aber letztlich keine Chance. Des isch hald verbodde. Also Weinsteines hochkurbeln.


----------



## sp8 (21. Januar 2016)

seid ihr zufällig an der DH Strecke vorbeigekommen oder war da jemand seit es so kalt ist? das war ja ne üble Sauerei da im Herbst, und letzten Sonntag war aufm Kappelberg tw. noch Matsch in den tiefen Löchern. frag mich ob sich ein Besuch lohnt, wenns aber immer noch so ein Matschloch ist verkneife ich mir den Schlenker..


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Januar 2016)

Zum Woodpecker:
- wenn es wie aktuell deutlich unter 0 Grad kalt ist, ist die Strecke inkl. teils übler Spurrillen hart gefroren (so war es zum Beispiel am letzten Sonntag)
- wenn es wärmer ist, ist es Matsche und das wird auch vorerst so bleiben, bis zur nächsten längeren Trockenperiode


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp8 (21. Januar 2016)

Kenne die neue Strecke nur mit Matsch, da waren Spurrillen eher kein Problem und wären vielleicht hilfreich gewesen  ich würde das Ding auch gern mal trocken fahren, hört sich aber eher so an als ob das kalt auch nicht wirklich Laune macht. Schade..


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Januar 2016)

Ohne Matsch und Spurrillen ist sie ziemlich gut, wenn man flowige und schnelle Strecken mag.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. Januar 2016)

Wie siehts aus morgen? Wäre dabei .


----------



## madege (26. Januar 2016)

auch dabei!!


----------



## orudne (26. Januar 2016)

Ich bin auch am Start!


----------



## El_Huette (26. Januar 2016)

Ich bestimmt auch


----------



## El_Huette (27. Januar 2016)

Ich bin wegen technischem Defekt raus :'(


----------



## jonasrueger (27. Januar 2016)

Ich zähle mal zusammen: Mit mir sind wir 5
Edit sagt 4. Hab die Absage übersehen


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Januar 2016)

Kann leider nicht - viel Spaß!


----------



## Axl_S (27. Januar 2016)

Nr. 5, bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (27. Januar 2016)

Superschöner Mittwochabend Nightride!

Zu fünft, 33km, 750hm, 2h30 unterwegs, Richtung West!

Erstaunlich wie trocken es schon teilweise war, aber ordentlich schmutzig sind wir trotzdem geworden! 

Ach ja, 27.01. und in kurzer Hose unterwegs! Wie Geil!


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Januar 2016)

Weniger erbaulich:
https://www.facebook.com/532858620203816/photos/o.193326687455649/552262001596811/
Gezielt Scherben auf Bike Trails -> was kommt als nächstes?

Was ich nicht ganz auf die Reihe kriege: 
da wirft jemand Scherben in den Wald um Bikern zu schaden. Das verstehe ich schon nicht, aber egal wie sehr man Biker haßt, so eine Aktion schadet doch Hunden und Wildtieren viel mehr als den Bikern. Naja, man kann bei dem Täter wohl eh nicht von großer (Tier-)Liebe und/oder Intelligenz ausgehen. :-/


----------



## airgrabber (2. Februar 2016)

Nun kommt ein Bericht über den abgerissenen Pumptrack in der Zeitung:

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...cht.cb9e2b4e-b18a-4c07-b724-eb290f9bdcbf.html

Interessant find ich die Begründung, dass sich Autofahrer durch die Biker abgelenkt fühlen....
In Wirklichkeit sollte man genau wissen wo die Location sich befindet um ein Blick drauf werfen zu können und selbst dann muss man sich den Hals verrenken um etwas vom Pumptrack zu sehen.


----------



## orudne (2. Februar 2016)

Morgen bin ich aufgrund von zu viel Arbeit im Geschäft leider nicht dabei!

Viel Spaß denen die fahren.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Februar 2016)

ich bin leider ebenfalls anderweitig verpflichtet


----------



## El_Huette (3. Februar 2016)

Ich bin diesmal auch raus.


----------



## madege (3. Februar 2016)

Ich wäre dabei, wenn sich noch jemand opfert...


----------



## jonasrueger (3. Februar 2016)

Ich bin dabei!
Habe gehört, es soll warm und sonnig werden.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Februar 2016)

jonasrueger schrieb:


> Habe gehört, es soll warm und sonnig werden.



Klar, pünktlich um 18.30h kommt die Sondersonne auf Gleis 21 eingefahren. 
Viel Spaß Euch und herzlichen Dank, dass Ihr den Schirm... äh... die Flagge hochhaltet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madege (4. Februar 2016)

Schöne Schlamm-Tour zu zweit Richtung Westen bis ins Krumbachtal.

4Std, 43km, 1050hm.

Und kein Tropfen Regen


----------



## orudne (8. Februar 2016)

Auch für diesen Mittwoch bin ich leider raus :-(


----------



## El_Huette (9. Februar 2016)

Bei mir sieht's ähnlich düster aus :-/


----------



## madege (9. Februar 2016)

auch nicht dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Februar 2016)

auch raus :-/


----------



## LasseCreutz (10. Februar 2016)

Ich auch, hab gerade keine Kettenstreben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (10. Februar 2016)

Die Diebe werden auch immer dreister *g*


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Februar 2016)

Mal andersrum gefragt: fährt jemand?


----------



## Bukk (10. Februar 2016)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Ich auch, hab gerade keine Kettenstreben



Ha bissle Schwund is immer gell 

Bin beim Helge heute. Und morgen beim Orthopäden Knie checken ...
Also nö - bin auch raus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Februar 2016)

Okööh, dann mach ich Hausstaubverstoffwechselung mit Film gucken


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Februar 2016)

Da Ihr ja gerade eh alle auf der Couch liegt, kurz der Hinweis auf eine „politische Veranstaltung“ bei der man Flagge für das Thema MTB in Stuttgart zeigen könnte:



> Am kommenden Montag findet auf Einladung des Baubürgermeisters Pätzold eine öffentliche Plenumsitzung des Stuttgarter Radforums statt: 15.2., 18:30 Uhr, Stuttgarter Rathaus, Marktplatz 1, Mittlerer Sitzungssaal, 4. OG
> 
> Ob es dabei auch um das Thema MTB geht, können die Besucher der öffentlichen Plenumsitzung selbst entscheiden, denn die ist diesmal „interaktiv“: es wird eine offene Diskussion im Plenum geben und man kann an Themeninseln seine Wünsche/Beschwerden/Vorschläge einbringen.
> 
> ...




Mehr Infos hier:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/156613944419215/permalink/1000569893356945/


----------



## orudne (16. Februar 2016)

Nach aktueller Planung würde ich morgen Abend eine Runde radeln gehen. 

Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Februar 2016)

Yippieh*JA*yeah!


----------



## madege (16. Februar 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Yippieh*JA*yeah!


dito


----------



## Nightfly.666 (16. Februar 2016)

Ich komme auch


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Februar 2016)

Bei mir sieht es für heute Abend leider doch nicht gut aus. Rechnet mal nicht mir und wartet nicht auf mich. :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (17. Februar 2016)

Ich komm auch.


----------



## jonasrueger (17. Februar 2016)

Das wird ja mal wieder eine größere Gruppe. Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## El_Huette (17. Februar 2016)

Ich muss heute die Kinder abholen. Bin also leider nicht dabei.


----------



## orudne (17. Februar 2016)

Bin leider raus!

Sitz noch im Büro und weiß nicht wann ich raus komme!

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## El_Huette (24. Februar 2016)

Ist denn heute wer am Start? Wird wohl ziemlich matschig sein nach dem feuchten Tag gestern. Da steht mal wieder generell die Frage im Raum, ob man überhaupt über dir Trails bügeln sollte oder sie lieber schont :-/


----------



## orudne (24. Februar 2016)

Ich muss arbeiten!

Bin raus für heute:-(


----------



## madege (24. Februar 2016)

bin auch raus... :-(


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. Februar 2016)

Bin nicht dabei heute .


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2016)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Da steht mal wieder generell die Frage im Raum, ob man überhaupt über dir Trails bügeln sollte oder sie lieber schont :-/



Es gibt insbesondere im Osten Stuttgarts gerade ein paar Trails die man schonen sollte. Und auch die weniger empfindlichen im Westen sind gerade eher sulzig.

Von daher werde ich - wenn - dann eher Schotter fahren. Es entscheidet sich bei mir aber eh erst kurzfristig, ob ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (24. Februar 2016)

Ich bin dabei. Montag waren einige Sachen ganz gut zu fahren. Bis heute Vormittag wars aber leider noch nass, hier im Westen.


----------



## El_Huette (24. Februar 2016)

Hm, Waldautobahn habe ich jeden Tag von und zur Arbeit. Das reizt mich nicht. Dann schraub ich evtl noch ein bisschen an meinem HT Projekt. Da gibt es nämlich noch die eine oder andere Option zu testen 

BTW: Hat noch jemand eine 1 1/8" Federgabel zwischen 130 und 160 mm Zuhause stehen, die ich mal zum testen bekommen könnte? Mit 9mm QR oder 20mm Steckachse.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2016)

@El_Huette:Wegen der Gabel hast Du eine PM.

@jonasrueger: ich gebe mir Mühe, rechtzeitig aus dem Büro zu kommen, kann aber nichts versprechen.


----------



## El_Huette (24. Februar 2016)

@Hockdrik: Ich hab für alle Bremsaufnahmen einen Adapter  Hättest du da was für mich?

 Ich kann im Gegenzug auch eine Reba Race 1 1/8" 115mm U-Turn 9mm IS2000 inkl. PM Adapter (180mm oder 203mm) ausleihen


----------



## jonasrueger (24. Februar 2016)

@Hockdrik: Wir können uns auch später treffen.


----------



## Mofeu (24. Februar 2016)

Unisport findet heute auch mal wieder statt, falls sich bei euch nix ausgeht. Ab 18:00 an der Sporthalle Allmandring 28. 
Genug geschwommen als Alternativprogramm, vor allem aber gibts in unserer Kneipe für danach momentan Weizenbock der getestet werden will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (24. Februar 2016)

@jonasrueger fährt beim Unisport mit und ich gehe später allein Schotter treten. 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja!


----------



## jonasrueger (24. Februar 2016)

Super runde beim Unisport! Richtung Leonberg. Hinter der Autobahn gab es einiges, was ich noch nicht kannte! @Mofeu danke!


----------



## orudne (2. März 2016)

Auch wenn sich heute keiner angemeldet hat.....
... ich bin für heute raus!

Muss noch ne Weile arbeiten.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. März 2016)

Ich bin morgen am Start.

Da es zwar trocken bleibt, aber die Trails am WOE noch ordentlich durchnässt waren, würde ich eine Mischung aus Schotter und nicht ganz so empfindlichen Trails anstreben.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. März 2016)

> Hier noch das "Kleingedruckte" falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
> - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' oben (!) in Degerloch
> (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779" bzw. Link: https://goo.gl/maps/pNCp9uUeNa32)
> - es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
> ...


----------



## orudne (8. März 2016)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich raus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. März 2016)

Für morgen bin ich auch mal wieder raus. Noch bis zu dn Ferien 
Allerdings war ich heute frühs unterwegs,- der Wald schwimmt...!


----------



## jonasrueger (8. März 2016)

Ich bin wieder im Lande und damit morgen auch dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. März 2016)

Schottrige, aber dennoch sehr schöne Runde zu zweit:
35km, 800hm, knapp 3h unterwegs


----------



## Nightfly.666 (15. März 2016)

How looks it out tomorrow?
Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabian0989 (15. März 2016)

Wetter sieht ja niederschlagstechnisch gut aus. Wenn ich zeitlich pack bin ich dabei.


----------



## orudne (15. März 2016)

Arbeitstechnisch sieht es (erstaunlicherweise) für Mittwoch gut aus. 

Ich glaub es aber erst, wenn ich morgen wirklich auf dem Rad sitze. ;-)

Unter Vorbehalt sag ich mal zu!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. März 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## El_Huette (15. März 2016)

Frau ist auf Seminar und ich mit Kids allein zu Hause. Ergo wird es bei mir nix diesen Mittwoch.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (15. März 2016)

Ich muß doch leider wieder absagen. Habe mir beim Boarden den Finger gestaucht und merke dass die Bremserei beim Radfahren noch nicht so gut ist für die Hand.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. März 2016)

....Nachwuchsstromgitarrenterorristenseminarleitung...
Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, daß sich das bald auf einen anderen Tag verschiebt, dann müsst Ihr mich wieder ertragen


----------



## Hockdrik (16. März 2016)

OK, dann sind wir bisher zu dritt.
Allerdings jeweils mit Vorbehalt.
Sollten wir vielleicht später noch mal 'commiten'.


----------



## Kofure (16. März 2016)

Ich überlege mir grade ob ich mich mal euch anschließen soll, das ewige alleine durch den Wald fahren macht nicht so Spaß  Habt ihr eine Tendenz was ihr heute so fahrt? Wie sieht es trailtechnisch so aus, bei meiner Begehung gestern waren die meisten eher in der Kategorie lieber schonen und die Sonne noch etwas arbeiten lassen.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. März 2016)

Kofure schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir grade ob ich mich mal euch anschließen soll,



Na dann: herzlich willkommen!  



Kofure schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Tendenz was ihr heute so fahrt? Wie sieht es trailtechnisch so aus, bei meiner Begehung gestern waren die meisten eher in der Kategorie lieber schonen und die Sonne noch etwas arbeiten lassen.



Wir entscheiden eigentlich immer erst vor Ort, wo wir lang fahren. Da es heute Sonne und Wind hat, werden die Bedingungen aber ähnlich gut wie am Wochenende sein. D.h. viele Trails sind erstaunlich gut zu fahren und nur manche (Nordhänge, Lehm) muss man meiden.

Aber wenn wir merken, dass alles tief und Matsche ist, weichen wir zur Not auch auf Schotter aus.

Ansonsten:


> Hier noch das "Kleingedruckte" falls jemand noch nie mitgefahren ist und sich fragt, wie, wo und ob es überhaupt was für ihn ist:
> - wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' oben (!) in Degerloch
> (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779" bzw. Link: https://goo.gl/maps/pNCp9uUeNa32)
> - es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kofure (16. März 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Na dann: herzlich willkommen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit den Nordhängen ist ein guter Hinweis 
Dann bin ich mal um 18:30 an der Haltestelle, jetzt sieht das Wetter ja auch richtig schön aus


----------



## madege (16. März 2016)

dabei


----------



## orudne (16. März 2016)

Ich sitze leider noch im Büro und werde es nicht schaffen. :-/

Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. März 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich sitze leider noch im Büro und werde es nicht schaffen. :-/



Wird Zeit, dass Du mal wieder dabei bist!   
Ich werde es schaffen , wird zwar knapp, aber ich schaffe es.


----------



## orudne (16. März 2016)

Nach meinem Plan sollte ich ab April wieder regelmäßig Zeit haben. 

....mal schauen. Ich bin selbst gespannt ob das wirklich klappt. 

Evtl. bin ich am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. März 2016)

Wo ward Ihr/ wie sind die Wege? Will heute Nachmittag auch n Bissl los... (Jemand Lust und Zeit?)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (17. März 2016)

Recht dichte, stadtnahe Runde mit knapp 30km und gut 950hm Richtung südwest.
Trails trockener als gedacht.

Achtung: unter den Stöckchenlegern scheinen ein paar Intensiv-Täter Freigang zu haben.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. März 2016)

Morgen ist Mittwoch und: es sind FERIEN


----------



## Hockdrik (22. März 2016)

Dabei!


----------



## El_Huette (22. März 2016)

Leider nicht dabei wegen Vorbereitungen auf unsere Regenwanderung durch Nordengland. Dann viel Spaß und vergesst die Ersatzpedalen nicht einzupacken


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. März 2016)

Ich werde in Zukunft einfach einen Teamwagen mit komplettem Ersatzrad mitfahren lassen


----------



## orudne (22. März 2016)

Ich versuche es einzurichten!


----------



## Kofure (22. März 2016)

Also jedenfalls heute waren die Trails Stöckchenfrei, kann aber auch sein das der Stöckchenleger sein Werk heute nochmal überpüft


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. März 2016)

Anyone else today?


----------



## Tobile_83 (23. März 2016)

Ich werde es heute Abend auch mal wieder ab Degerloch mit euch versuchen


----------



## Hockdrik (23. März 2016)

ja, immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (23. März 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Tobile_83 (23. März 2016)

Könnt ihr bis 40 auf mich warten? habe gerade die Zacke verpasst


----------



## orudne (23. März 2016)

Schön war's mal wieder im Dunkeln zu fahren!

...auch wenn ich etwas angeschlagen war

Ca. 30km, 900hm ... Für die Statistik ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (24. März 2016)

Ja, feine und ereignisreiche Runde:
- trotz Rumgeniesel vier Leute am Start plus zwei Uni-Sportler
- Akkus als stinkende Taschenwärmer
- Kröten-Salamander-Unken-Slalom
- Bier-Pause
- Männer in Strumpfhosen

Habe ich was vergessen?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. März 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Habe ich was vergessen?



Den zweiten Platz am Männerhügel trotz Bier


----------



## Tobile_83 (24. März 2016)

Wie Bier? Bin ich etwa eine Abfahrt zu früh ausgestiegen?


----------



## Hockdrik (24. März 2016)

Tobile_83 schrieb:


> Wie Bier? Bin ich etwa eine Abfahrt zu früh ausgestiegen?



so gesehen schon, ja


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. März 2016)

Nachdem ich dieses Jahr die Osterfeiertage unbeschadet überstanden habe würde ich morgen gern ein Mittwochsbiker sein 

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## orudne (29. März 2016)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (29. März 2016)

Ich komme zu knapp von einem Auswärts-Termin zurück. Vielleicht fahre ich Euch dann noch suchen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. März 2016)

Ruf an, hab das Handy eh am Lenker!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. März 2016)

Hey Men! If it won´t ship I´ll be there!


----------



## Tobile_83 (29. März 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Nightfly.666 (30. März 2016)

Ich scheide aus, kann bei dem Wetter nicht mitm Rad zur Arbeit fahren (und danach Abends zu Euch).


----------



## orudne (30. März 2016)

Bin leider doch raus.

Bin immernoch leicht angeschlagen und fahr dann lieber Richtung WE wieder, wenn das Wetter besser sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madege (30. März 2016)

Dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. März 2016)

Ich hab mir gestern das hier geleistet 

Mittlerweile tun mir die Knochen doch erheblich weh. Daher, auch in Anbetracht der Wettervorhersage, klinke ich mich für heute ebenfalls aus. 
Sorry!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (30. März 2016)

Toby mit sowas macht man doch gar kein Downhill!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. März 2016)

Ich dachte Hardtail ist Hardtail


----------



## orudne (30. März 2016)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Toby mit sowas macht man doch gar kein Downhill!



Ihr solltet mal die S-Klasse sehen, mit der Toby zusammengestoßen ist!!
Sauber in zwei Teile gespalten!!

Also: Don't mess with the STEELRIDER!

;-)


----------



## Tobile_83 (30. März 2016)

Wird bei mir heute Abend doch nichts. Die Arbeit ruft...


----------



## madege (30. März 2016)

Dann bin ich natürlich auch raus...


----------



## Hockdrik (30. März 2016)

Bin leider ganz raus.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. April 2016)

Hey Leute in Zukunft können uns Stürze und schlechtes Wetter nicht mehr ausser Gefecht setzen. Wir lassen einfach fahren:


----------



## airgrabber (2. April 2016)

Einen Tag zu spät gepostet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iDT (2. April 2016)

Kleiner Hinweis für den Woodpecker: Passt nach der HolzBrücke unter dem Stepdown an dem Anlieger auf. Da sind schon einige fast drüber geschossen. Einer ist heute auf vier Rädern Richtung StadtMitte gefahren. Wahrscheinlich keine bleibenden Schäden, aber definitiv mehr als nur ein paar Kratzer.
Aber die Strecke an sich ist dort okay.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. April 2016)

Fährt morgen jemand trotz der Suppe draußen? Oder gerade wegen...?


----------



## Hockdrik (5. April 2016)

Leider raus. :-/


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. April 2016)

Bin dabei! Ist doch super Wetter!


----------



## El_Huette (6. April 2016)

Heute bin ich raus. Familiäre Verpflichtungen. Am Sonntag plane ich am Start zu sein. Das ist ja jetzt in der neuen Zeit schon 7:00, oder?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. April 2016)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Am Sonntag plane ich am Start zu sein. Das ist ja jetzt in der neuen Zeit schon 7:00, oder?



Nope. Nach demokratischer Abstimmung 8 Uhr


----------



## Bukk (6. April 2016)

Bin auch dabei - irgendwann muss man ja wieder fit werden


----------



## supercollider (6. April 2016)

Wetter ist solide, Bremse scheint zu halten. Bin dabei.


----------



## fabian0989 (6. April 2016)

Spät Antwort aber ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (6. April 2016)

Bin leider raus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. April 2016)

Mittwoch wer am Start?


----------



## orudne (11. April 2016)

sollte bei mir klappen!


----------



## El_Huette (11. April 2016)

Mittwoch ist bei mir noch alles offen. Hab aber einen beruflichen Termin, nach dem ich gern ein bissel Trails schredden würde zum Kopf wieder frei bekommen. Also versuche ich mal dabei zu sein.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2016)

Shredden... 
Ich bin für Waldwege-Wellness mit der doppelten Noppen-Rolle! 

Und: ja, ziemlich sicher dabei!


----------



## supercollider (12. April 2016)

Kann es noch nicht ganz sicher sagen. Werde das Bike mit ins Büro nehmen, kann aber passieren das ich länger ran muss. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. April 2016)

Bin raus


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. April 2016)

Bin drin!


----------



## Myan_st (13. April 2016)

Ich führe heute auch mein neues Pferdchen aus. Bin dabei.


----------



## supercollider (13. April 2016)

Kann sein das ich es nicht pack und könnte sich erst sehr Kurzfristig ergeben. Wartet einfach nicht auf mich. Entweder ich bin 18.30 da oder eben nicht.


----------



## El_Huette (13. April 2016)

Bin raus.


----------



## orudne (13. April 2016)

Myan_st schrieb:


> Ich führe heute auch mein neues Pferdchen aus. Bin dabei.



Uuhhh.... Und dann gleich in den Matsch!  ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. April 2016)

War cool! 
Muddymittwoch triffts ganz gut! Mit 61km und 1100hm waren glaub auch alle neuen und alten (Stahl) Rösser gut versorgt...


----------



## orudne (13. April 2016)

Ja, Coole Sache!

Matschwochsfahrer:
bei mir mit 45km und 890hm. 

Morgen erstmal Radl putzen ;-)


----------



## Myan_st (14. April 2016)

War voll gail.

Neues Radl eigentlich echt gut. Aber ich schicke es glaube ich wieder zurück. Da stimmt irgend etwas nicht. Das ist so dreckig


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. April 2016)

Myan_st schrieb:


> War voll gail.
> 
> Neues Radl eigentlich echt gut. Aber ich schicke es glaube ich wieder zurück. Da stimmt irgend etwas nicht. Das ist so dreckig



Stells einfach vors Haus,- es wird dann abgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (14. April 2016)

Myan_st schrieb:


> War voll gail.
> 
> Neues Radl eigentlich echt gut. Aber ich schicke es glaube ich wieder zurück. Da stimmt irgend etwas nicht. Das ist so dreckig



geht mir mit meinen Schuhen genau so. Dachte ich hätte grau rote gekauft. 
Die Farbangabe stimmt nicht so wirklich.


----------



## supercollider (14. April 2016)

Ich habe einfach einen berg Dreck da liegen, bestehend aus Rad, Klamotten und Rucksack. Ich glaube bis ich heute Abend zum Putzen komme ist das zu einem Klumpen festgebacken...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. April 2016)

supercollider schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach einen berg Dreck da liegen, bestehend aus Rad, Klamotten und Rucksack. Ich glaube bis ich heute Abend zum Putzen komme ist das zu einem Klumpen festgebacken...


Du mußt es in regelmäßigen Abständen befeuchten, dann hälts die Konsistenz


----------



## orudne (19. April 2016)

So, der Kalender sagt mir, dass morgen schon wieder Mittwoch ist!

Ich bin am Start!

Wer noch?

---------
Für alle Mitleser und noch nicht Mit(twochs)fahrer:
Nach wie vor: 18:30 Uhr, Zahnradbahn Haltestelle Degerloch (Endhaltestelle "oben") 
Trail- und Spaßlastig, kein XC-Schottergebolze. So 35-40 km und 800-1000 hm. 
Ordentliches Licht mitbringen! (mit ordentlich ist nicht StVZO-konform gemeint, sondern hell ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (19. April 2016)

dabei!


----------



## supercollider (19. April 2016)

Bei mir könnte es zeitlich wieder knapp werden, aber ich denke ich bin pünktlich da.


----------



## orudne (19. April 2016)

Gern auch mal wieder Richtung Ost!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. April 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Gern auch mal wieder Richtung Ost!


Da versäufst Du grad!

Wegen morgen weiß ich noch nicht, ob's klappt. Meld mich kurzfristig!


----------



## El_Huette (19. April 2016)

Ich denk mal, dass ich es packe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (19. April 2016)

Ich war vorhin richtung Botnang/Solitude/Krumbachtal unterwegs. Es ist nicht trocken, aber so erträglich, dass ich morgen das Fully mit am Start haben werde.


----------



## fabian0989 (20. April 2016)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Myan_st (20. April 2016)

Ich bin raus. Wetter ist zu gut . nee bin leider angeschlagen


----------



## Chisum (20. April 2016)

Ich komm auch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. April 2016)

Ich schaffs, ich schaffs


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. April 2016)

Hoffe, Ihr hattet noch ne geile Runde! Ich hab dann irgendwann geschoben, weil Sattel fest und Hinterbau lose... 

Naja, Sonntag -> Hardtail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (21. April 2016)

@guitarman-3000: unglaubliche Pechsträhne... 

So oder so ereignisreiche Tour mit mind. zwei halbstündigen Pausen (vorgeschädigte Dame mit Hund, Warte-Bier beim Kulinarium), einem gerissenen, beim - wie immer sehr hilfreichen - Armin geflickten Schaltzug (inkl. in die Stadt fahren und dann Gruppe wieder einholen   ) und das Ganze bei Vollmond. 

Bei mir waren am Ende 40km/1.000hm nach satten 5h unterwegs und guten 4h Fahrzeit auf der Uhr. Bis zu 10 Leute in der Gruppe ist auch ziemlich erstaunlich für April. 





Höchste Zeit für Licht


Das war einmal eine Pfütze 


Sehr freundliches Warte-Bier


Gruppenbild mit Vollmond


----------



## El_Huette (21. April 2016)

Danke für die schönen Bilder und die Stats  *thumbsup*


----------



## Chisum (21. April 2016)

Nur 40/1000? Mein Gott, war ich platt. Muss wieder öfters kommen .
VG Stefan


----------



## Mofeu (21. April 2016)

Der UniDH sieht etwas feucht aus


----------



## supercollider (21. April 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> @guitarman-3000: unglaubliche Pechsträhne...



Oder um frei den Fußballer Wegmann zu zitieren: "erst hatte er kein Glück und dann kam auch noch Pech dazu"


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. April 2016)

Lager ist wieder eingeklebt und die Sattelstütze ausgebaut und weggeworfen... 
-> der Gerät geht!
...fürs erste...


----------



## Hockdrik (21. April 2016)

Mofeu schrieb:


> Der UniDH sieht etwas feucht aus




Gut erkannt! Mir völlig schleierhaft, wo das ganze Wasser herkommt. Ich mein, da ist es immer mal matschig, aber auch bei Dauerregen habe ich da noch nicht so einen Pegel gesehen.

Brückenbau fällt nicht unter Trailpflege, oder?


----------



## orudne (21. April 2016)

Ja, vielen Dank an Bike-Sport, der mir noch nach Feierabend auf die Schnelle einen Schaltzug hatte!


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Brückenbau fällt nicht unter Trailpflege, oder?



Frag doch mal die Jungs von der AG Hoch Tief DBurg, ob die noch Kapazitäten für eine Brücke haben.


----------



## orudne (22. April 2016)

... wahlweise auch ein Fetter Gap!


----------



## Hockdrik (22. April 2016)

OK, ab nächsten Mittwoch kostet jede Tour €29,-- 
http://www.besserbiken.com/mountainbike-after-work-out-stuttgart/

Zu bezahlen an… äh… ja, an wen eigentlich?
Am besten von allen an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (23. April 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> OK, ab nächsten Mittwoch kostet jede Tour €29,--
> http://www.besserbiken.com/mountainbike-after-work-out-stuttgart/
> 
> Zu bezahlen an… äh… ja, an wen eigentlich?
> Am besten von allen an alle.



Ich denke man müsste dann schon mit dumping drunter gehen. €28,95!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. April 2016)

...die Jungs haben noch nichtmal ne UId auf der Homepage... Ziemliche Grauzone, was die da machen. Kennt die jemand?


----------



## Myan_st (23. April 2016)

Ich glaub der Tobi war Guide beim bikes and boards hab gehört das der jetzt sein "eigenes Ding " macht


----------



## Hockdrik (23. April 2016)

Myan_st schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Tobi war Guide beim bikes and boards hab gehört das der jetzt sein "eigenes Ding " macht



Yep, und der Tobi ist eigentlich ein Guter, guidet verantwortungsvoll, achtet auf Rücksichtnahme etc. 
Hoffen wir, dass die verantwortungsvoll mit unseren Trails und sensiblem Sozial-Gefüge im Wald umgehen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. April 2016)

Morgen am Start? Ich ja


----------



## orudne (26. April 2016)

Mangels fahrbarem Untersatz....ich leider nicht! :-/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. April 2016)

Mussischguggn. Technical difficulties, u know ?


----------



## Hockdrik (26. April 2016)

nö, leider nicht


----------



## Chisum (26. April 2016)

Ich komm auch. Mach mich dann aber um 20:30 ausm Staub/Schlamm - wegen CL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (26. April 2016)

Ich bin leider raus :-(


----------



## supercollider (27. April 2016)

Verlasse für ein paar Tage das Land = raus.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. April 2016)

Leute der Sommer ist wieder da!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. April 2016)

So wie es momentan aussieht wird das bei mir eher nix.


----------



## weisser_rausch (28. April 2016)

Sommer Wo? ich seh bloß Schnee


----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. April 2016)

Super Wetter zum Biken gewesen gestern! Haben zu zweit Woodpecker und Klabuster unsicher gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Mai 2016)

Bin morgen leider wieder nicht dabei


----------



## orudne (3. Mai 2016)

Das Rad ist wieder einsatzbereit...
... nur meine Erkältung hat beschlossen noch ein paar Tage zu bleiben :-/

bin also auch raus.


----------



## Kyro (3. Mai 2016)

Servus zusammen, 

würde mich gerne euch morgen mal anschließen. Bin seit Ende letzen Jahres hier in Stuttgart und hab auch schon den ein oder anderen netten Trail hier gefunden. Hoffe die Kondition reicht, damit ich auch mit euch spielen gehen kann. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit ist noch immer der gleiche wie in Beitrag Nr.1???

Grüße

Martin


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Mai 2016)

Kyro schrieb:


> Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit ist noch immer der gleiche wie in Beitrag Nr.1???




Herzlich willkommen!

Werde morgen leider nicht rechtzeitig am Start sein, aber hier mal wichtigsten Infos:_



- wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' oben (!) in Degerloch
   (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779" bzw. Link: https://goo.gl/maps/pNCp9uUeNa32)
- es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
- *gutes Licht* ist echt wichtig, sonst hat man keinen Spaß auf den teilweise doch recht verwinkelten Trails
- wir fahren meistens eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
- reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert
- ansonsten ist aber jeder und jede herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen
- "wir" ist jeder der Lust hat, mittwochs um 18.30h von der Endhaltestelle der Zacke oben in Degerloch eine Tour zu fahren
- entsprechend kann auch die Art, Route und Länge der Tour je nach Mitfahrern immer mal variieren
- "wir" sind also eine lose Gruppe und kein Reiseveranstalter oder Verein, jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich
- "wir" bedeutet aber auch, dass wir niemanden hängen lassen und uns bei Defekten und Verletzungen gegenseitig helfen

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## El_Huette (3. Mai 2016)

Bin raus...die Arbeit hat mich im Würgegriff -_-


----------



## supercollider (3. Mai 2016)

Ich denke bei mir klappt es morgen.


----------



## fabian0989 (3. Mai 2016)

Bin leider auch raus


----------



## jonasrueger (3. Mai 2016)

Bin morgen dabei. @Kyro Super, dass du dabei bist!
@fabian0989 ich schulde dir noch ein Bier. Nicht vergessen =)
Die nächsten 3 Wochen bin ich dann leider nicht mit von der Partie.


----------



## Kofure (4. Mai 2016)

Mal ne kurze allg. Frage werde morgen "früh" biken gehen und war die letzten 5 Wochen außer Landes, was erwartet mich da Schlammtechnisch morgen? Bei mir hat es seit Tagen nicht geregnet aber hier sieht es deutlich feuchter aus.


----------



## jonasrueger (4. Mai 2016)

"Griffig" würde ich sagen. "Feucht" wirst du aber sicher an einigen Stellen auch vorfinden.
Die Schlammlöcher sind deutlich zurückgegangen und eigentlich nur noch an Hängen, die immer Nass sind vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kofure (4. Mai 2016)

jonasrueger schrieb:


> "Griffig" würde ich sagen. "Feucht" wirst du aber sicher an einigen Stellen auch vorfinden.
> Die Schlammlöcher sind deutlich zurückgegangen und eigentlich nur noch an Hängen, die immer Nass sind vorhanden.



Danke, dann werde ich wohl meine Hometrails in Rohracker meiden


----------



## supercollider (4. Mai 2016)

bei mir wird es doch ziemlich knapp, da ich noch einen termin habe heute Nachmittag, vermute daher das es bei mir eher doch nicht reicht. Ansonsten wäre ich pünktlich da.


----------



## madege (4. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Mai 2016)

Hey what goes? 
Ich bin am Start morgen . Ihr?


----------



## fabian0989 (10. Mai 2016)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt dabei.


----------



## orudne (11. Mai 2016)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich raus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Mai 2016)

Bei mir auch noch alles im Fluss...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (11. Mai 2016)

Sorry ich muß wieder absagen. War am Mo krankgeschrieben wg. Nacken- und Halsverspannungen. Dachte es wird bis heute wieder gut. Leider kann ich nur wieder arbeiten, aber noch nicht biken . Have phun!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Mai 2016)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyro (11. Mai 2016)

Wenn alles glatt läuft wieder dabei


----------



## El_Huette (11. Mai 2016)

Bin mal wieder nicht dabei :'(


----------



## orudne (11. Mai 2016)

Bin raus. 
Zu viel Arbeit, die noch erledigt werden will!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Mai 2016)

Wer fährt denn nun definitiv? Außer mir


----------



## madege (11. Mai 2016)

ich dabei!!


----------



## fabian0989 (11. Mai 2016)

dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (11. Mai 2016)

Schaffs auch


----------



## Titanbein1302 (13. Mai 2016)

hallo ihr Stuttgarter,
nächste woche bin ich in stuttgart auf lehrgang und im hotel holiday Inn, mittlerer Pfad untergebracht. 
geht irgendjemand am dienstag oder mittwoch fahren, wo ich mich anschließen kann?
gibt mir bitte info.
gruss aus dem saarland


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Mai 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> hallo ihr Stuttgarter,
> nächste woche bin ich in stuttgart auf lehrgang und im hotel holiday Inn, mittlerer Pfad untergebracht.
> geht irgendjemand am dienstag oder mittwoch fahren, wo ich mich anschließen kann?
> gibt mir bitte info.
> gruss aus dem saarland




Bike mitbringen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!  

Ich werde es nächste Woche leider nicht schaffen, aber ob jemand am nächsten Mittwoch fährt, erfährst Du am besten kurz vorher hier im Thread. Ansonsten gibt es auch noch den Unisport Treff um 18h in S-Vaihingen (s. Gruppen-Beschreibung hier: MTB-Stuttgart bei Facebook). Ist aber beides von Deinem Hotel aus recht weit. Ein Dienstags-Treff ist mir aktuell nicht bekannt.

Alles was Du zu dem Mittwochstreff hier wissen musst:
_



- wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' oben (!) in Degerloch
   (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779" bzw. Link: https://goo.gl/maps/pNCp9uUeNa32)
- es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
- *gutes Licht* ist echt wichtig, sonst hat man keinen Spaß auf den teilweise doch recht verwinkelten Trails
- wir fahren meistens eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
- reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert
- ansonsten ist aber jeder und jede herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen
- "wir" ist jeder der Lust hat, mittwochs um 18.30h von der Endhaltestelle der Zacke oben in Degerloch eine Tour zu fahren
- entsprechend kann auch die Art, Route und Länge der Tour je nach Mitfahrern immer mal variieren
- "wir" sind also eine lose Gruppe und kein Reiseveranstalter oder Verein, jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich
- "wir" bedeutet aber auch, dass wir niemanden hängen lassen und uns bei Defekten und Verletzungen gegenseitig helfen

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. Mai 2016)

So Wetter gut, Nacken gut, wer kommt mit morgen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Mai 2016)

Ist bei mir leider mal wieder noch nix sicher, dass aber ganz sicher!


----------



## orudne (17. Mai 2016)

Nach wie vor erkältet :-/

Bin wohl noch nicht fit bis morgen.


----------



## Axl_S (17. Mai 2016)

wahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## madege (17. Mai 2016)

dabei


----------



## Kyro (18. Mai 2016)

nicht dabei


----------



## supercollider (18. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axl_S (18. Mai 2016)

Das mit dem Nacken scheint ansteckend zu sein, ich versuchs aber mal, Bewegung soll ja immer gut sein.


----------



## oatshred (18. Mai 2016)

Dabei. 18:30 Zacke oben immernoch oder?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Mai 2016)

Yes! Same procedure as every week ;-).


----------



## Chisum (18. Mai 2016)

Komm auch dazu!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Mai 2016)

Mir langts ned


----------



## camper69 (19. Mai 2016)

Danke für die schöne Runde von gestern.
War schön, auch alte Bekannte Gesichter wieder zu treffen!


----------



## Yesiarel (19. Mai 2016)

camper69 schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Runde von gestern.
> War schön, auch alte Bekannte Gesichter wieder zu treffen!


Wart ihr in BB unterwegs. Gestern war da ein Trail geflutet


----------



## Mofeu (19. Mai 2016)

Das dürften eher wir vom Unisport gewesen sein  grob 20 Leute...


----------



## Kyro (25. Mai 2016)

Und heute jemand dabei?
Würde vorbei kommen

Kyro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (25. Mai 2016)

Ich bin heute raus. Sonntag auch, da ist Maibike in Karlsruhe angesagt ;D


----------



## Axl_S (25. Mai 2016)

bei mir wirds auch nix


----------



## Kyro (25. Mai 2016)

Kommt noch jemand oder gibts heut ne Einzelrunde?


----------



## TheGoOn (30. Mai 2016)

Ich versuche am Mittwoch auch mal wieder am Start zu sein. Muss fit werden


----------



## orudne (30. Mai 2016)

Diesen Mittwoch langt es mir leider nicht. 

Werd ab nächster Woche wieder mitfahren. 

Viel Spaß Euch.


----------



## Myan_st (31. Mai 2016)

Ich bin auch raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (31. Mai 2016)

In Anbetracht dessen, das für morgen Abend recht starker Regen vorhergesagt ist, bin ich auch raus.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (31. Mai 2016)

Mittlerweile ist laut Wetter.de ist morgen kein Regen mehr angesagt. Wie auch immer: Wenn es morgens nicht regnet, fahre ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und bin Abends dabei .


----------



## Nightfly.666 (1. Juni 2016)

What goes? The sun is shining!


----------



## TheGoOn (1. Juni 2016)

Bin doch leider raus. Hab kein Ersatzhinterrad ...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (1. Juni 2016)

Ich verkaufe grad ein 29er Hinterrrad. Neu von Hand eingespeicht vom Fachmann, Salsa Felge + neue Zahnkränze. Passendes Vorderrad habe ich auhc. Nur zur Info.


----------



## TheGoOn (1. Juni 2016)

Brauch eins inn27.5 aber danke  ist es das in der woodpecker Community?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (1. Juni 2016)

Nein das in der Community ist das 27,5er!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (1. Juni 2016)

Bin raus, bzw. schließe mich heute der Unigruppe an.


----------



## Kyro (1. Juni 2016)

Kommt heute noch jemand?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Juni 2016)

Wie siehts aus morgen? Morgens soll es nicht regnen. Abends vielleicht. Schlage vor wir schreiben hier, wer kommen will und checken um 15h nochmal das Forum und machens fix?
Nicht dass keiner kommt, weil jeder denkt keiner kommt und nachher wollte doch einer kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Juni 2016)

hehe, keiner kommt, weil keiner dachte einer kommt.... Sprache ist schon was nettes zum spielen 

Ich muß morgen Mittag was erledigen und weiß nicht, wann ich wieder zurück bin. Lese auf jeden Fall mit und bin ggf. am Start!


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Juni 2016)

vielleicht liegt das, dass keiner kommt, auch daran, dass es ja nicht nur relevant ist, ob und wie viel Regen aktuell oder dann heute Abend fällt, sondern auch, wie nass/tief/empfindlich die Trails derzeit sind und mein Eindruck ist, dass die gerade noch sehr tief sind, auch wenn es mal 1-2 Tage nicht geregnet hat, weil es eben nie so richtig abgetrocknet ist

aber Ihr könnt ja berichten
ich bin heute so oder so und auch aus anderen Gründen raus

Viel Spaß!


----------



## supercollider (8. Juni 2016)

Also es ist derzeit so matschig/sumpfig das sich meine Lust auf Trails derzeit in Grenzen hält. Bin daher für heute definitiv raus.
Nicht das einer denkt ich komme obwohl keiner dachte das ich kommen könnte!


----------



## orudne (8. Juni 2016)

Ich bin leider noch nicht ganz fit. 
Heute Abend also noch nicht dabei.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Juni 2016)

Ich kann auch nicht. Auch wenn ich dachte, ich könnte...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. Juni 2016)

Würde es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht riskieren: 10l Regen pro qm auf 20h angesagt. Ich geh um 6 an der Uni vorbei wenns nicht schifft. Liegt eh auf meinem Heimweg und ich hab das Rad aufm Auto drauf.


----------



## ouhmygawd (8. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute, bin neu in Stuttgart und hätte große Lust mich euch mal anzuschließen. Wenn ich so eure Posts lese wird's aber heute nichts, oder? In jedem Fall bin ich das nächste Mal dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Juni 2016)

Aktuell Platzregen in Degerloch.
Wenn man strömenden Regen, der über mehr als 10 Minuten geht, noch Platzregen nennen kann...


----------



## orudne (8. Juni 2016)

ouhmygawd schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bin neu in Stuttgart und hätte große Lust mich euch mal anzuschließen. Wenn ich so eure Posts lese wird's aber heute nichts, oder? In jedem Fall bin ich das nächste Mal dabei


Na dann erstmal herzlich willkommen in Stuttgart! 

Ja, heute ist es ins Wasser gefallen, aber ich denke nächste Woche sind wieder ein paar Leute am Start. 

Der Treffpunkt ist immer 18:30, an der Zacke (Zahnradbahn/U10) Endhaltestelle Degerloch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Juni 2016)

Randnotiz:
Ich bin diese Woche auf Exkursion und daher nicht am Start


----------



## orudne (13. Juni 2016)

Die Kondition ist zwar noch nicht so gut, aber eine Runde würde ich am Mittwoch schon drehen. 

Melde mich aber noch mal, kann die Arbeit am Mittwoch noch nicht ganz einschätzen.... Bin aber optimistisch!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Juni 2016)

schottern? für Trails bin ich in dem Zustand - meinem und dem der Trails - nicht zu haben


----------



## orudne (13. Juni 2016)

Ich bin für eine kompakte Trailrunde. 

Die Kondition macht flottes geschotter noch nicht mit.


----------



## jonasrueger (13. Juni 2016)

Ich bin vermutlich auch mal wieder am Start.
Bin für trails. Ich möchte auch die nassen 9 Monate nicht darauf verzichten und wenn wir 5 die trails schonen und alle anderen fahren bringt es leider wenig. Auch wenn ich es absolut verstehen kann, wenn man seine hart erarbeiteten trails nicht kaputt fahren möchte.
Anyway: ich möchte nicht alleine fahren und komme auch auf Schotter mit.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Juni 2016)

Hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (13. Juni 2016)

Ich finde ja schottern sehr viel schonender.
Nicht nur für die Trails, sondern auch konditionell.
Man muss ja nicht Schotter bolzen.
Man kann ja auch locker schottern.

Das mit den Trails kaputtrocken ist so eine Sache.
Dass alle es machen, heißt für mich nicht, dass ich es machen muss.

Aber es fehlt mir natürlich auch. :-/


----------



## Chisum (14. Juni 2016)

Leider muss ich morgen Trails und Schotterwege schonen . Hoffentlich klappts nächstes Mal.


----------



## Kyro (14. Juni 2016)

Kann leider auch nicht...


----------



## orudne (14. Juni 2016)

Ich muss dann auch noch was zum Thema "Trails schonen" beitragen ;-)

Für Leute die nicht gerne bei Regen/Matsch fahren mag das ja alles gut klingen, aber
ich fahre einfach gerne auch mal bei strömenden Regen und wühle mich gerne durch knöchelhohen Matsch oder nabentiefe Pfützen.
(So ein Sommer wie letztes Jahr wäre mir natürlich lieber - da war es dann vielen ja auch schon wieder zu heiß und staubig. Unsere gemäßigte Klimazone hat halt von "ällem ebbes".)

Das mag dann für die Trails nicht wertsteigernd sein, gehört für mich beim Biken aber einfach dazu.
In den letzten 20 Jahren sind hier in Stuttgart diverse neue Trails hinzu gekommen, viele haben sich im Lauf der Jahre verändert und einige die ich früher gefahren bin sind verschwunden (sind zugewachsen oder wurden zu Forstautobahn ausgebaut).
Wir bewegen uns nun mal in der Natur und die ist ständig im Wandel.

Das ist ja auch das schöne am MTB'en, jeder versteht ein bisschen was anderes darunter und findet seine Nische und wir finden jeden Mittwoch (und Sonntag) einen gemeinsamen Nenner, mit dem wir alle Spaß haben. Vom 26" Hardtail bis zum 29" Enduro-Geschoß.

Ist doch geil!


----------



## iDT (14. Juni 2016)

... die Natur darf man verändern, da diese ohnehin ständig im Wandel ist ...


----------



## orudne (14. Juni 2016)

iDT schrieb:


> ... die Natur darf man verändern, da diese ohnehin ständig im Wandel ist ...



Das war nicht das Thema.


----------



## orudne (15. Juni 2016)

Zurück zum Kernthema dieses Threads:

Ich bin heute um 18:30 am Start. 
Das Wetter soll ja auch mitmachen. 

Wer noch?


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Juni 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Zurück zum Kernthema dieses Threads:
> 
> Ich bin heute um 18:30 am Start.
> Das Wetter soll ja auch mitmachen.
> ...



Wenn das Wetter schlecht genug ist, komme ich. Wo wir dann fahren, können wir ja sehen.
Wenn das Wetter zu gut ist, geh ich Rennradfahren.


----------



## Myan_st (15. Juni 2016)

Ich komme heute auch mal wieder. Ich würde auch mitschottern ... oder haben sich alle Gemüter wieder beruhigt?


----------



## jonasrueger (15. Juni 2016)

Ja, ich bin dabei.
Sieht ja im Augenblick recht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (15. Juni 2016)

War eine schöne Runde zu Viert heute. 
Sogar mit schöner Abendsonne!

Ca. 22km, 650 hm.


----------



## jonasrueger (15. Juni 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Ca. 22km, 650 hm.



Hat sich nach mehr angefühlt. 

War aber erstaunlich trocken von oben.


----------



## orudne (15. Juni 2016)

Ja, allerdings. Ich hatte so auf 30-35km geschätzt.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. Juni 2016)

Jau, hat sich nach mehr angefühlt!
Schöne Runde und stets bemüht, die nicht ganz so matschigen Trails aufzusuchen.


----------



## iDT (16. Juni 2016)

Es freut mich, dass ihr eine schöne Runde hattet.
Ich konnte andernorts nicht verhindern mit Gummistiefeln durch Knöcheltiefen Schlamm waten zu müssen.
Sonst hätte ich Euch gern Gesellschaft geleistet.
 sowieso.
Bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. Juni 2016)

nette Bildr - sieht ja fast trocken aus. Ich glaub, ich muss zurückauswandern. Wo sied ihr dnn überall rumgeschottert?
Obwohl gestern hats auch bei uns mal nicht geregnet auf der Ausfahrt


----------



## orudne (16. Juni 2016)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich muss zurückauswandern. Wo sied ihr dnn überall rumgeschottert?


Das ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee! ;-)

Wir waren gestern im Osten unterwegs. 
Von Oben war es trocken und die Trails war größtenteils gut befahrbar. 
Einige schlammige Passagen gab es und ein paar bekannte Schlammlöcher haben wir ausgelassen.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juni 2016)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> nette Bildr - sieht ja fast trocken aus. Ich glaub, ich muss zurückauswandern. Wo sied ihr dnn überall rumgeschottert?



Wie @orudne schon schrieb, haben wir es tatsächlich geschafft, ein paar Strecken zu finden, die nicht ganz so schlammig waren. Zum Beispiel sandig, Süd- bzw. Westhang. Hat mich gerade im Osten auch überrascht. Und dann gab es auch noch die Strecken, auf denen das Wasser den Schlamm schon weggespült hatte und man auf Gestein fuhr. Die waren dann zwar nicht trocken, aber eben auch nicht schlammig. 

Die Strecken kennst Du als alter Mittwochsfahrer übrigens alle.


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. Juni 2016)

hab ich mir schon ein Bisschen gedacht. Ich krieg hier langsam die Krätze. seid Wochen vergeht keine Ausfahrt ohne dass man nass wird. Obwohl gestern gings, da waren nur die letzten 5 Minuten ein paar Spritzer. Auch super ist übrigens die Pfalz, da kannst auch bei viel schlechtem Wetter gut fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (20. Juni 2016)

ich kopiere mal mein "Hallo" aus der Sonntagsgruppe:

"Hallo in die Runde,
ich bin eher stiller Mitleser hier im Forum und fahre eigentlich immer alleine mit meinem Hardtail durch die Gegend (hauptsächlich vogelwild durch den Kräherwald - Solitude - Weilimdorf)
Glücklicherweise bin ich jetzt auf die Early Birds gestoßen Ich würde gerne mal mit euch mitfahren. 
Konditionell sollte es kein großes Problem werden, die 40km nach Tübingen hatte ich in 2h runter (400Höhenmeter allerdings) technisch würde ich mich als durchschnittlich aber ambitioniert bezeichnen "


----------



## orudne (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo zurück! 

Komm einfach mal mit, dann siehst Du ob die Stecken Dir passen. 

Mittwochs fahren wir um 18:30 an der Zacke "oben" -> Endhaltestelle Degerloch los. 

Auf Licht kann man evtl diese Woche verzichten - zweitälteste Nacht des Jahres - ist aber sonst schon notwendig.


----------



## orudne (20. Juni 2016)

Ach ja, ganz vergessen....

Ich bin diesen Mittwoch am Start 
Wer noch?


----------



## majomathes (20. Juni 2016)

Also ich denke, wenn spontan wie wohl bei jedem nichts dazwischen kommt, ich dabei bin 
Ist die Strecke immer schon bekannt oder wird die vor Ort abgesprochen? Dann könnte ich mir das auf Google-Maps mal ansehen wo es in etwa lang geht.


----------



## orudne (20. Juni 2016)

Die Strecke wird (fast) immer vor Ort ausgemacht und NIE hier gepostet, nur grobe Richtungen.*

Normalerweise fahren wir Richtung Ost oder West (Solitude). Je nach Wetter, aktuellen Gegebenheiten (Holzernte) und Laune der Gruppe. 

*klingt erstmal bisschen komisch, ist aber berechtigt. 
z.B. Manche Trails sind sensibel, was Wetterlage oder Uhrzeit (Fußgängerverkehr) angeht. Mit größeren Gruppen meiden wir solche Stellen dann eher.


----------



## supercollider (21. Juni 2016)

Bei mir sollte es morgen auch endlich mal wieder klappen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (21. Juni 2016)

Ich bin definitiv dabei, hab alle Termine verlegt... beim letzten Sturz sind mir beide Lichthalterungen gebrochen aber wie schon gesagt wurde bleibt es ja lange hell 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juni 2016)

Prima! Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei. 

@majomathes und alle anderen, die sich fragen, warum das mit dem Licht so wichtig ist:
klar, ist heute der längste Tag und auch morgen wird es lange genug hell sein, um eine ausreichend lange Runde zu fahren, aber selbst dann kann es passieren, dass 1) Leute eine (oder mehr...) Pannen haben und sich dadurch alles verzögert oder dass wir 2) noch in einen Biergarten gehen und manchmal, je nach Mitfahrern, Lust und Laune fahren wir 3) halt auch ganz schön weit und lang.

Und es wäre doch schade, wenn man irgendwann Richtung S-Bahn abbiegen muss, oder? 
Daher im Zweifel und wenn möglich auch Mitte Juni lieber Licht mitnehmen! 

Zur Vollständigkeit mal wieder das Kleingedruckte:
_



- wir treffen uns immer mittwochs um 18.30h zur Abfahrt an der Endhalte Zacke/U-Bahn Station 'Degerloch' oben (!) in Degerloch
   (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779" bzw. Link: https://goo.gl/maps/pNCp9uUeNa32)
- es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
- *gutes Licht* ist echt wichtig, sonst hat man keinen Spaß auf den teilweise doch recht verwinkelten Trails
- wir fahren meistens eine 3-4 Stunden Rundtour mit 30-40km und ca. 800hm
- eher trail-lastig, Forstautobahnen werden nur als notwendiges Übel für Transfers genommen
- reine Anfänger sind bei uns konditionell und fahrtechnisch vielleicht etwas überfordert
- ansonsten ist aber jeder und jede herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen
- "wir" ist jeder der Lust hat, mittwochs um 18.30h von der Endhaltestelle der Zacke oben in Degerloch eine Tour zu fahren
- entsprechend kann auch die Art, Route und Länge der Tour je nach Mitfahrern immer mal variieren
- "wir" sind also eine lose Gruppe und kein Reiseveranstalter oder Verein, jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich
- "wir" bedeutet aber auch, dass wir niemanden hängen lassen und uns bei Defekten und Verletzungen gegenseitig helfen

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## majomathes (21. Juni 2016)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00C0P1YMG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

hell genug, 2 Akkus hab ich, sollte morgen da sein... Chinaprodukt aber was solls... reicht bis ich mir irgendwann zwei Ersatzhalterungen für meine 2 anderen Lampen gebastelt habe.

Ich hoffe doch der Bote klingelt auch und schmeißt nicht einfach einen Zettel rein...


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juni 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch der Bote klingelt auch und schmeißt nicht einfach einen Zettel rein...



Wir lassen keinen allein im Wald zurück. Zur Not ziehen wir Dich mir unseren Lampen aus dem Wald raus.


----------



## majomathes (22. Juni 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wir lassen keinen allein im Wald zurück. Zur Not ziehen wir Dich mir unseren Lampen aus dem Wald raus.


Ich hab meine Lampe repariert, wird dann heller als am Tag und der DHL Bote sollte auch gleich klingeln - Ersatzlicht gibt es also auch


----------



## orudne (22. Juni 2016)

Aber ich will heute keinen meckern hören, dass es zu heiß ist. 
;-)

Dem such ich dann ein schönes Schlammloch zum Abkühlen!


----------



## Myan_st (22. Juni 2016)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## Axl_S (22. Juni 2016)

Boah, ist euch auch so heiß? 
Hoffentlich ists im Wald nachher etwas kühler.

Bis später


----------



## majomathes (22. Juni 2016)

gerade ne Runde durch die Stadt geradelt zwecks Erledigungen... mir lief sofort die Brühe


----------



## fabian0989 (22. Juni 2016)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (22. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube ich gehe morgen fahren. Da soll es noch heißer werden. Ich glaube das Schlammloch suche ich mir dann freiwillig.


----------



## majomathes (22. Juni 2016)

Also schön wars, der Döner hat mich gerettet - nächstes mal wird eine Packung Snickers eingepackt 
So als Info weil es mal um die Höhenmeter ging, ich habe insgesamt 775 bergauf und 983 bergab...

Hat Spaß gemacht, super Tour! Dank euch =)
Die Strecke poste ich nicht, nur die Zahlen... ich kann sie aber gerne löschen falls erwünscht.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juni 2016)

Joa, schön war’s und lang, wobei lang ja relativ ist. Wenn man erst aus dem Westen angefahren kommt und zurück, sind am Ende 46km und knapp 1.100hm auf der Uhr, oder @Axl_S?  Wenn man nur von Degerloch aus die Runde fährt, waren es heute auch immerhin 38km bei fast 1.000hm und dann war da noch der Martin, der aus Leonberg angeradelt kam und jetzt wohl gerade noch auf dem Rückweg ist. 
 

Auf dem Bild kann man sehen, dass Mitte Juni dann doch auch mal acht Leute dabei sind. Was man vielleicht nicht ganz so gut sehen kann: ein Tag Sonne macht noch keine staubigen Pisten, die Wege waren heute tiefer und matschiger als am Wochenende.


----------



## Axl_S (23. Juni 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> sind am Ende 46km und knapp 1.100hm auf der Uhr, oder


sehr gut hochgerechnet @Hockdrik, stimmt exakt.
Allerdings startet meine Aufzeichnung immer erst in Degerloch, damits nicht hinterher heißt, der schummelt Höhenmeter mit der Zacke.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (25. Juni 2016)

Hier ist mein Aufbauthread, falls es jemanden interessiert .
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/orbea-rallon-aufbaufred.807887/


----------



## orudne (28. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich es terminlich hin bekomme, bin ich morgen wieder am Start!

Wie sieht's bei Euch aus?


----------



## majomathes (28. Juni 2016)

Ich denke ich werde dabei sein wenn meine Stiche vom Samstag bis dahin halbwegs abgeklungen sind.
Merke Markus.... Riegel & Mückenspray... 
Übrigens, der HD Performance vorne läuft wie geschmiert durch den Matsch. Keine Rutschpartie wie letzte Woche mehr


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juni 2016)

Ich hadere noch zw. Straße und Trails.
Ich meld mich.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Juni 2016)

Ebenfalls unentschlossen. Hab dezente Nachfolgeerscheinungen vom AlbExtrem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (28. Juni 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls unentschlossen. Hab dezente Nachfolgeerscheinungen vom AlbExtrem



Nach 300 km und 6500hm hast Du schon Muskelkater?


Da wäre doch so ein bisschen lockeres Mittwochsgeradel genau richtig zum Regenerieren!


----------



## 00samson (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin noch recht neu in Stuttgart und würde mich gerne der heutigen Abendrunde anschließen.
Ist bereits sicher, dass sie stattfindet?


----------



## majomathes (29. Juni 2016)

Verdammt ich will unbedingt mit, meine Beine jucken noch das es kracht... ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das mit nem Stulpen funktionieren wird oder ob es eher eine Qual wird  zu 80% bin ich aber dabei...


----------



## orudne (29. Juni 2016)

00samson schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin noch recht neu in Stuttgart und würde mich gerne der heutigen Abendrunde anschließen.
> Ist bereits sicher, dass sie stattfindet?


Hi @00samson 
Dann willkommen in Stuttgart!

Heute Abend werde zumindest ich am Start sein. 
@guitarman-3000 muss noch seine Beine befragen 
@Hockdrik schaut noch nach dem Wetter
@majomathes kommt zu 80%
;-)

Treffpunkt ist um 18:30 Uhr an der Zacke (Zahnradbahn U10) Endhaltestelle Degerloch ("oben").


----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. Juni 2016)

Ich kann leider nicht wegen Fortbildungsseminar .


----------



## majomathes (29. Juni 2016)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht wegen Fortbildungsseminar .


du bastelst doch nur an deinem Neuaufbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 00samson (29. Juni 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Hi @00samson
> Dann willkommen in Stuttgart!
> 
> Heute Abend werde zumindest ich am Start sein.
> ...



Super. Dann bis später.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Juni 2016)

Schei$$ auf die Muskelkatze! Bin dabei


----------



## supercollider (29. Juni 2016)

Ich leider nicht.


----------



## majomathes (29. Juni 2016)

Ich leider auch nicht 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juni 2016)

Bei mir wird es knapp, aber klappt.


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juni 2016)

00samson schrieb:


> Super. Dann bis später.



Hey, 

wir haben Dich gerade verloren und suchen noch in der Gegend, fahren dann aber weiter Richtung Kubus.


----------



## 00samson (29. Juni 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wir haben Dich gerade verloren und suchen noch in der Gegend, fahren dann aber weiter Richtung Kubus.


Da bin ich jetzt auch...


----------



## orudne (29. Juni 2016)

Wir kommen zum Kubus!
;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Juni 2016)

Äh... Kubus zw. Kaltental und Heslach, nicht der am Schloßplatz. Wir sind jetzt gerade an Ersterem, aber Du nicht!?

Wir fahren dann weiter Richtung Birkenkopf.


----------



## 00samson (29. Juni 2016)

Macht mal Eure Runde zu Ende und wartet nicht auf mich. Werde nächste Woche wieder da sein. Dann bleib ich dran ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (29. Juni 2016)

Genial  verdammt und ich konnte nicht 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orudne (29. Juni 2016)

Sehr schöne Feierabendrunde!
Sitzen jetzt beim verdienten Bier!

Prost!

25 km, 750 hm


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Juni 2016)

Yo, goil! Prost!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juni 2016)

Joa, das war doch jetzt wirklich mal ein geselliger Abschluss, wo wir doch sonst immer nur Trails maximieren und dann direkt nach Hause gurken. 

Ergänzend zu der Statistik: überraschend trocken war’s! Klar, manche Stellen sind noch sulzig, aber insgesamt absolut in Ordnung. 
Der Sommer ist mit einer guten Woche Verspätung da und kann dann bitte gerne so bleiben! 




 

@majomathes: das mit den juckenden Beinen habe ich gerade auch, trotz langer Socken. Könnte an den zugewachsenen Trails vom letzten Mittwoch liegen. Oder an irgendwelchen klimaerwärmten, exotischen Mücken. Durchhalten! 

@00samson: das haben wir so nicht gewollt! Irgendwie war ich mir sicher, dass ich in Sichtweite war, als ich links den Hang hoch die angekündigte „andere Variante“ gefahren bin. Gitarrenmann ist dann noch die vorherige Variante abgefahren und wir haben auch noch die anderen naheliegenden Abzweigungen und Querwege abgesucht, gerufen und gepfiffen, aber Du warst weg. Würd’ uns jedenfalls freuen, wenn Du nächstes Mal wieder dabei bist! Oder auch Sonntag.


----------



## 00samson (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Kein Problem. War ja mein Fehler, dass ich nicht dran geblieben bin...
Hatte trotzdem viel Spaß mit Euch und immerhin die Gelegenheit, einen ersten Eindruck von den vielfältigen Bike-Möglichkeiten rund um Stuttgart zu bekommen. Bin sicher bei einer der nächsten Runden wieder mit dabei und werde dann alles daran setzen, mich nicht abhängen zu lassen ;-).

Bis ganz bald also!


----------



## orudne (4. Juli 2016)

Neue Woche, neues Glück!
Wer ist am Mittwoch dabei?

Wales - Portugal geht eh 2:1 aus. Müsst Ihr nicht extra anschauen ;-)

...oder wir fahren ein bisschen kürzer.


----------



## majomathes (4. Juli 2016)

Kurze runde bin ich wohl dabei wenn ich es schaffe bis dahin noch mein vorderrad umzuspeichen, hab alte magic f219 gefunden die schwimmen nicht so wie die Alex en24...  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Juli 2016)

I´ll try hard! Werd mich zu dem Thema morgen Nachmittag endgültig äußern...


----------



## Axl_S (5. Juli 2016)

Stand heute wäre ich für ne kurze Runde morgen zu haben. Auch wenn @orudne schon weiß wie das Spiel ausgeht, würd ichs gerne sehen. Aber vielleicht sollte ich vorher noch im Wettbüro vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. Juli 2016)

Mittwoch ist Fußball?! Cool!
Dann könnten wir doch eigentlich eine richtig lange Runde machen, wenn wir den Wald schon mal für uns haben. 
Aber kompakte Runde und mit dem ersten Torschrei wieder daheim, passt für mich auch.


----------



## orudne (5. Juli 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist Fußball?! Cool!
> Dann könnten wir doch eigentlich eine richtig lange Runde machen, wenn wir den Wald schon mal für uns haben.



D spielt erst am Donnerstag. Da wäre der Wald leer!


----------



## orudne (5. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> ... hab alte magic f219 gefunden die schwimmen nicht so wie die Alex en24...



Schau mal nach der Speichenspannung!
Manchmal ist gar nicht die Felge schuld, sondern die (nicht vorhandene) Spannung der Speichen.


----------



## majomathes (5. Juli 2016)

Spannung passt und auch sonst alles. Also liegt am Material nicht an der Einstellung. War schon immer so auch nach dem nachzentrieren... Jetzt im Wald merk ich es halt extrem-davor auf waldautobahn etc. Auch hin und wieder aber war akzeptabel... Übersteiger vorwärts hab ich ja am Sonntag gesehen...Rolle rückwärts kann ich ja ziemlich gut wie am Mittwoch vor 2 Wochen unter Beweis gestellt (das lag aber nicht an der Felge sondern meinem Unvermögen Berg auf zu treten )

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orudne (5. Juli 2016)

Meine Rolle vorwärts lag aber nicht am Material. 
Das 100% Fahrfehler ...oder Übermut. ;-)


----------



## majomathes (5. Juli 2016)

Erhöhter Spieltrieb  ja aber wenn mir das Rad wegknickt als hätte ich nen Platten dann kommt es fast aufs selbe raus, deshalb bin ich auch noch n Angsthase bei engen kurven 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> wenn mir das Rad wegknickt



Was hast Du denn für ne Gabel? Schnellspanner? Ist auch ein erheblicher Weichmacher...


----------



## majomathes (5. Juli 2016)

Reba SL 100mm und Deore Standard... da kann man evtl Luft rein machen


----------



## majomathes (5. Juli 2016)

mir fällt gerade ein - auf grund von budgettauglichem gewichtstuning kommen demnächst die 
KCNC Z6 KQR Schnellspanner


----------



## Kyro (6. Juli 2016)

Bin ab nächster Woche wieder mit dabei muss heute nochmals arbeiten....


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> mir fällt gerade ein - auf grund von budgettauglichem gewichtstuning kommen demnächst die
> KCNC Z6 KQR Schnellspanner




Wenn Du ein schwammiges Frontend beklagst, würde ich die Prio nicht auf Gewichtstuning legen, oder? 

Die Lösung für "so viel Steifigkeit wie möglich trotz 9mm Schnellspanner" lautet DT Swiss RWS.
Keine Ahnung wie die im Verglaich zu KCNC etc. beim Gewicht liegen, aber es gibt auch eine Titan-Version.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Juli 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein schwammiges Frontend beklagst, würde ich die Prio nicht auf Gewichtstuning legen, oder?
> 
> Die Lösung für "so viel Steifigkeit wie möglich trotz 9mm Schnellspanner" lautet DT Swiss RWS.
> Keine Ahnung wie die im Verglaich zu KCNC etc. beim Gewicht liegen, aber es gibt auch eine Titan-Version.


Punkt.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. Juli 2016)

Ich bin dabei heute nach Radfahrabstinenz und Sportmangel, dank Seminarhausarbeit.


----------



## Chisum (6. Juli 2016)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Axl_S (6. Juli 2016)

Komme auch


----------



## majomathes (6. Juli 2016)

Ich muss leider passen

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (6. Juli 2016)

Heute zu sechst kompakte und knackige Mittwochsfahrer-Runde mit 850hm auf 28km.
Perfekte Bedingungen, Trails weitgehend leer und trocken.


----------



## orudne (7. Juli 2016)

ja, war eine schöne kompakte Runde auf einigen der leckersten Wegen, die es rund um den Kessel so gibt - natürlich alle 2m breit oder breiter ;-)
...mit der Erkenntnis, dass der Woodpecker mit Hardtail und ge-lockouteter Gabel echt garstig ist 

Mit 2:1 bei WalPor lag ich zwar knapp daneben, aber dafür lagen wir 6 alle goldrichtig, dass wir bei diesen wunderbaren Bedingungen auf dem Rad saßen und Spaß hatten!! ....trotz der zwei Bauchlandungen


----------



## majomathes (7. Juli 2016)

6 Personen - 4 Räder - 2 Unfälle = 0 Frust!
Formel des Glücks?


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> 6 Personen - 4 Räder - 2 Unfälle = 0 Frust!
> Formel des Glücks?




6 Personen, davon zwei gegen Ende "freiwillig" früher ausgestiegen, 
daher nur noch 4 Personen vor der allerletzten Abfahrt dabei.


----------



## majomathes (7. Juli 2016)

Ok, kein Nobelpreis 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Ok, kein Nobelpreis



aber ganz knapp


----------



## iDT (7. Juli 2016)

+1 verhindert -1 Grillplatte = 0 ;-)


----------



## orudne (7. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> 6 Personen - 4 Räder - 2 Unfälle = 0 Frust!
> Formel des Glücks?


Dabei weiß doch jeder, dass die Antwort 42 ist!!!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Juli 2016)

Schee wars. Wir sollten die Tradition des Afterbikebeers wieder einführen. Gerne auch am Bärenschloß bspw..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (8. Juli 2016)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Schee wars. Wir sollten die Tradition des Afterbikebeers wieder einführen. Gerne auch am Bärenschloß bspw..



ich persönlich wäre eher für Degerloch ;-)


----------



## orudne (12. Juli 2016)

Ganz egal ob mit oder ohne Feierabendbier....
Morgen ist Mittwoch.

Da die letzten Ausfahrten recht heiß waren können wir uns schon mal über das erfrischende Nass von oben freuen ;-)

Egal, ich bin am Start.

Wer noch?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Juli 2016)

Ich kann morgen nicht,- habe nicht -Bike- affinen Besuch...


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Juli 2016)

leider nicht dabei


----------



## orudne (13. Juli 2016)

Keiner?


----------



## majomathes (13. Juli 2016)

heute auf Arbeit
Sonntag in Ravensburg
nächsten Mittwoch ebenso arbeiten
Sonntag in Innsbruck
somit wohl erst wieder am Mittwoch den 27. dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (13. Juli 2016)

Für die unentschiedenen und stillen Mitleser:
Falls sich bis 18:15 keiner meldet, fahre ich alleine ab zu Hause los. 

Anscheinend gibt es heute dann keine Mittwochsfahrer-Runde um 18:30 Uhr an der Zacke!


----------



## orudne (13. Juli 2016)

So, das habt Ihr nun davon!

Was passiert, wenn 
- das Wetter schlecht ist
- es (verhältnismäßig) kühl ist
- und der orudne alleine am Start steht??

Der orudne ist dann total orientierungslos und seine alte Krankheit, die Radelthonitis, bricht wieder aus!

85 km und ca. 900 hm später hab ich ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht und freu mich erstmal auf die Dusche!

PS: heute mit dem BFe in Trail-Ausstattung gefahren! 
Geht auch


----------



## orudne (19. Juli 2016)

Neue Woche, neues Glück!

Morgen ist Mittwoch!

Ich bin am Start, wer noch?


----------



## El_Huette (19. Juli 2016)

Ich will auch mal wieder mittwochsfahren. Wobei ich noch mit dem Gedanken spiele, eine Woodpecker-Session einzulegen. Mal schauen, ich gebe dann noch einmal Bescheid.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juli 2016)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal wieder mittwochsfahren. Wobei ich noch mit dem Gedanken spiele, eine Woodpecker-Session einzulegen. Mal schauen, ich gebe dann noch einmal Bescheid.


Deutlich, gell 

Ich bin dabei, wenn ich mit irgendwas fahrbarem kommen kann...


----------



## orudne (19. Juli 2016)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal wieder mittwochsfahren. Wobei ich noch mit dem Gedanken spiele, eine Woodpecker-Session einzulegen. Mal schauen, ich gebe dann noch einmal Bescheid.



Woodpeckern kann man jeden Tag, mittwochsfahren nur ein mal in der Woche!




guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, wenn ich mit irgendwas fahrbarem kommen kann...



Ich sehe, Du hast eindeutig zu wenige Fahrräder!! 

Aber im Ernst... Brauchst Du noch Teile?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juli 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Brauchst Du noch Teile?


Danke - alles am Start  
...nur halten muss es!


----------



## mzonq (19. Juli 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Danke - alles am Start
> ...nur halten muss es!



Fahrbare Untersätze gibt es hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...rward-27-5-29-bike-der-woche-geniales-bike-xl


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juli 2016)

ähm... ich kündige mich auch mal an! 
Woodpeckern muss für mich nicht mehr als eine Abfahrt sein. Ich wäre eher für die "Wunder von Eltingen" zu haben, selbst wenn's dafür eine eher Schotter-lastige Anfahrt wird.
Wir könnten bei den Temperaturen aber auch kurz und kompakt fahren und danach noch ein Eis/Bier schlonzen.

As you like it!


----------



## Chisum (19. Juli 2016)

Prima! Komm auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juli 2016)

OK, die Zeichen stehen morgen eher auf eine längere Ausfahrt, um die noch relativ langen Tage zu nutzen.
Also nicht kurz und kompakt, sondern eher lang und staubig.
Sozusagen eine Expedition.

Wohin genau, können wir gerne vor Ort klären, aber es wird wohl keine "modulare Aussteiger"-Runde, auf der man mal eben zur nächsten S-Bahn-Station abbiegen kann, wenn es einem zu lang wird, sondern eine "jetzt sind wir am entferntesten Punkt und mitten im Wald, jetzt musst Du da durch"-Runde.

Packt also auf jeden Fall die 3-Liter-Blasen und das Licht ein!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. Juli 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei. Egal wo wir hinfahren, Ich würde mich dafür aussprechen, die Bikerunde mal wieder bei einem gemütlichen Bier ausklingen zu lassen. Der Mensch lebt nicht vom Bike allein!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juli 2016)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Egal wo wir hinfahren, Ich würde mich dafür aussprechen, die Bikerunde mal wieder bei einem gemütlichen Bier ausklingen zu lassen.



...oder wir splitten morgen einfach in eine „eher mehr Biken"- und eine „eher mehr Bier“-Gruppe. 
Letztere könnte auf dem Weg beim Bärenschlössle bleiben und wird dann auf dem Rückweg wieder abgeholt. 
Wobei… die machen schon um 22.00 Uhr zu.


----------



## El_Huette (19. Juli 2016)

Aufgrund Fahrdienstes für Frau und Kind bin ich bei der morgigen Monsterexpeditionstour nicht dabei. Aber vielleicht sehen wir uns nochmal beim Treffpunkt in Degerloch  so long


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juli 2016)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Aufgrund Fahrdienstes für Frau und Kind bin ich bei der morgigen Monsterexpeditionstour nicht dabei. Aber vielleicht sehen wir uns nochmal beim Treffpunkt in Degerloch  so long



wo ist der „Schade!“-Button wenn man ihn mal braucht


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Juli 2016)

Gute Idee mit dem Aufteilen, jedoch wären wir nur 3 oder vier Leute. Mir lief heute morgen nach 20km echt die Brühe. Ich fahre ne lockere runde bei der Uni mit. Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## supercollider (20. Juli 2016)

Nach 10 Tagen Gardasee sind bei mir Körper und Geist noch im regenerationsmodus. Bin daher raus.


----------



## orudne (20. Juli 2016)

Bei mir wird es knapp, aber ich komme!


----------



## Axl_S (20. Juli 2016)

Ich fahr direkt in den Wald, vielleicht trifft man sich ja zufällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Juli 2016)

Aaaaah! 


War das GEIL! 


Ich muss da öfters hin!


----------



## orudne (21. Juli 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Aaaaah!
> 
> 
> War das GEIL!
> ...



Ich komme mit!

Traumhafte Runde heute. 
Trockene Sommertrails, tolle Gruppe!

Ca. 50 km und 1000hm.


----------



## majomathes (21. Juli 2016)

Ich bin nächste Woche wieder dabei 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juli 2016)

Jau, schöne, große, lange, hohe, weite Runde zu siebt (!).
Darunter überwiegend die „Trails statt Bier“-Fraktion.
Und dennoch gab es am Ende - also nach ca. 5h Tour - noch Bier.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juli 2016)

Der Sonderpreis „Parke nicht auf unseren Trails“ geht übrigens an den Besitzer dieses Gefährts, der sich laut Aufschrift mit der Devise „Gut gemacht, mit Sicherheit!“ rühmt, aber formatfüllend im Trailausgang parkte.


----------



## majomathes (21. Juli 2016)

Sehr nice!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk

da freue ich mich ja schon auf nächste Woche =) War gestern abend nochmal ne Runde laufen und hab dabei für euch aufgeräumt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (21. Juli 2016)

Junge, Junge. Da hab ich mir ja was entgehen lassen. Echt tolle Bilder. Gut gemacht!


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juli 2016)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Junge, Junge. Da hab ich mir ja was entgehen lassen. Echt tolle Bilder. Gut gemacht!



Ach, die Fotos zeigen nur den idyllischen Teil. Gerade Du hättest „auf den Trails dahinten“ richtig Freude gehabt! 
Müssen wir Dir unbedingt zeigen, wenn Du mal wieder am Start bist. Bald hoffentlich!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Juli 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Müssen wir Dir unbedingt zeigen, wenn Du mal wieder am Start bist. Bald hoffentlich!



Genau! 
Bis dahin lautet die Devise:


----------



## orudne (25. Juli 2016)

Mittwoch??

Ich bin dabei!

Vielleicht machen wir mal wieder zur Abwechslung eine ganz "normale" Runde?
So den klassischen West-Loop bis DB?


----------



## majomathes (25. Juli 2016)

DB?
Ich bin dabei diesen Mittwoch!!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Juli 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Vielleicht machen wir mal wieder zur Abwechslung eine ganz "normale" Runde?



Du meinst <40km.  Meine Beine wären dankbar!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> DB?



Wir schreiben hier bewusst und gerne in Codes, die man nur versteht, wenn man schon länger dabei ist oder sich ansonsten eh gut in Stuttgart auskennt, um weitere Staus auf den Trails zu vermeiden. Einfach mitkommen, sehen und verstehen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Juli 2016)

Westen 

Osten! 

Ach was, beides!


----------



## orudne (25. Juli 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Du meinst, <40km.  Meine Beine wären dankbar!



Ja, auch zeitlich.
Bin die letzten Mittwoche immer erst deutlich nach 12 Uhr ins Bett gekommen....da ist der Donnerstag dann immer sooo lange!


----------



## mzonq (25. Juli 2016)

Meine Frau hat sich auch schon beschwert,  dass ich nach der MI Runde noch übellauniger war als sonst. 

Liegt m.M. nach an dem hohen Erschöpfungsgrad. 
Von daher: klein ist fein 
Hoffentlich schaffe ich es am MI.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo RBT`ler, es steht ein Bild von mir zur Wahl des tagesfotos. falls es gefällt, würd ich mich über Eure Unterstützung freuen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2038083
Einen schönen Mittwochstreff morgen, Wetter soll ja passen.
Grüßle wr


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Juli 2016)

Wer steigert denn heute Abend, mit oder ohne Bier, Licht und sonstige Schnörkel, seinen Erschöpfungsgrad?

Hier, ich (*streckschnipsfuchtel*)

Um Verwirrung zu vermeiden: BlackBeauty läuft wieder und wird heut getestet!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## orudne (27. Juli 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wer steigert denn heute Abend, mit oder ohne Bier, Licht und sonstige Schnörkel, seinen Erschöpfungsgrad?
> 
> Hier, ich (*streckschnipsfuchtel*)
> 
> Um Verwirrung zu vermeiden: BlackBeauty läuft wieder und wird heut getestet!



und dahin ist sie.... meine kurze gemütliche Runde!!
;-)


----------



## Axl_S (27. Juli 2016)

wird leider heute nix


----------



## orudne (27. Juli 2016)

Axl_S schrieb:


> wird leider heute nix



Auch nicht später? Es geht ja (höchstwahrscheinlich) in Deine Richtung.


----------



## Axl_S (27. Juli 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Auch nicht später?


leider auch nicht, ich setz schon mal auf Sonntag und dreh davor event. ne spontane Runde


----------



## jonasrueger (27. Juli 2016)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## weisser_rausch (27. Juli 2016)

ein Dankeschön in meine heimat für Eure Unterstützung. Diesmal hat`s geklappt. Wünsch Euch heut nen aschönen, trockenen RBT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 00samson (27. Juli 2016)

Wäre auch wieder am Start.


----------



## BikeguideMartin (27. Juli 2016)

Wann geht's nochmal los?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Juli 2016)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns regelmäßig am Mittwoch um 18:30 am Degerlocher Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zacke für unsere Touren in und um Stuttgart.
> (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779" bzw. Link: https://goo.gl/maps/pNCp9uUeNa32)
> 
> es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juli 2016)

komme knapp zu spät, aber ich komme!


----------



## BikeguideMartin (27. Juli 2016)

Kommw auch knapp zu spät. Stehe unten an der Zacke und muss warten.


----------



## majomathes (27. Juli 2016)

Ich komme wohl 5min zu spät, sorry! Bitte warten!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (27. Juli 2016)

Turbulente Mittwochabend-Runde heute!

Gestartet mit 9 Leuten. 
6 - 5 - 4, am ende zu zweit!

Bei mir stehen 45 km und 1100 hm auf dem Tacho. 
Die erhoffte kurze Runde war es nicht, aber Spaß hat es allemal gemacht!

Gute Besserung an alle Verletzten des Abends ;-)


----------



## majomathes (27. Juli 2016)

22km mit 590hm. Meinem Bein geht's schon wieder besser  habt ihr ja noch ganz gut gerockt! 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orudne (27. Juli 2016)

@00samson 
Du bist auch wieder gut angekommen?


----------



## weisser_rausch (28. Juli 2016)

Respekt, ganz gute Runde-sed´s zu stramm gefahren, dass es wie bei den 10 kleinen Negerlein war?
Hauptsache, ihr hattet Spaß.
ride on wr


----------



## jonasrueger (28. Juli 2016)

...so kommt es eben, wenn man zur DB möchte und unterwegs alles mitnimmt, was nicht bei drei auf dem Bäumen ist. Ich hab mit West-Anfahrt 1150hm und 46 KM
Am Saubuckel hab ich noch den letzten Mitstreiter aufgehalten, trotz meinem persönlichen Strava Rekord und seinem Hardtail =(


----------



## 00samson (28. Juli 2016)

@orudne 
Danke. Alles bestens. 
Verspreche an meiner Fitness zu arbeiten, um Euch in Zukunft weniger zu bremsen. 
Ich hatte in jedem Fall trotz der verkürzten Runde viel Spaß mit Euch.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juli 2016)

00samson schrieb:


> Ich hatte in jedem Fall trotz der verkürzten Runde viel Spaß mit Euch.



dann passt es doch! Bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## orudne (28. Juli 2016)

jonasrueger schrieb:


> ...so kommt es eben, wenn man zur DB möchte und unterwegs alles mitnimmt, was nicht bei drei auf dem Bäumen ist. Ich hab mit West-Anfahrt 1150hm und 46 KM
> Am Saubuckel hab ich noch den letzten Mitstreiter aufgehalten, trotz meinem persönlichen Strava Rekord und seinem Hardtail =(



Dafür seh ich auf dem MH nicht mal mit dem Fully Dein Hinterrad! ;-)


----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. Juli 2016)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Respekt, ganz gute Runde-sed´s zu stramm gefahren, dass es wie bei den 10 kleinen Negerlein war?
> Hauptsache, ihr hattet Spaß.
> ride on wr


Ne waren verschiedene Gründe. Materialpanne, Familie und zu guter Letzt Hunger auf Döner.


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Juli 2016)

so wie schon immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (2. August 2016)

Morgen ist Mittwoch.
... aber diese Woche bin ich leider nicht dabei!

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## majomathes (2. August 2016)

Das schreit nach einer gemütlichen Runde!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Das schreit nach einer gemütlichen Runde!


Kannst noch lauter schreien,- ich bin auch nicht da


----------



## majomathes (2. August 2016)

Ist denn überhaupt ein guide am Start?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. August 2016)

Wieso Guide? Warst doch auch schon n Paar Mal dabei...


----------



## Mahe5 (2. August 2016)

wenn sich noch ein paar "anmelden" bin ich morgen auch mit dabei. Ansonsten würde ich schon früher los.


----------



## majomathes (2. August 2016)

Ich bin zu 80prozent dabei für so 25-30km aber ich kenn mich jetzt nicht so super aus...War auch nur drei mal dabei

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## theWatzman (2. August 2016)

Währe Dabei


----------



## Myan_st (3. August 2016)

Ich kann leider auch nicht. zu viel Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (3. August 2016)

Sonst keiner.....????


----------



## majomathes (3. August 2016)

Ich werd es zeitlich auch nicht mehr schaffen, Arbeit dauert heute leider länger 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2016)

Ich kann's beim besten Willen noch nicht sagen, da ich erst zu Ende arbeiten muss.
Wenn, dann entscheidet es sich knapp vorher und ich komme 2-3 Minuten zu spät.

So oder so werde ich heute nur so eine Art 2-Sunden-Sprint fahren: max. mal viel Trails in max. 2 1/2 Stunden.

Und jetzt wieder an die Arbeit, damit es überhaupt eine Chance hat.


----------



## Axl_S (3. August 2016)

theWatzman schrieb:


> Sonst keiner.....????


doch ich
wird aber knapp


----------



## Mahe5 (3. August 2016)

dann 18:30 an der Zacke? Können ja auch mit ein wenig Verspätung starten...


----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2016)

Heute zu viert + ein Satellit* kompakte Ostrunde mit 25km und 600hm bei Spitzen-Bedingungen gefahren.
Wir haben im Wald sogar alte Fahrensleute getroffen, gell @Derschlankesimo?! 



Team Green

* @theWatzman wollte trotz mehrfacher Anläufe nicht zu uns finden und ist immer um uns rum satelliert.

Moral von der Geschicht: 
- abweichende Treffpunkte und -zeiten bringen nur Verdruss auf allen Seiten
- und erfordern zumindest gute Ortskenntnisse und Flexibilität/Geduld
- einheitliche, eineindeutige Trailnamen wären manchmal echt hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (3. August 2016)

War wirklich eine sehr schöne Runde  Da bin ich sehr froh, dass ich es heute noch zur rechten Zeit zum rechten Ort geschafft habe


----------



## majomathes (3. August 2016)

Ich bin jetzt aus m Geschäft raus... Ich sehe ihr hattet Spaß!  Top!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Myan_st (9. August 2016)

Ich würde morgen fahren. Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. August 2016)

Wenn ich 
a) rechtzeitig Zuhause bin und 
b) der Familienrat gnädig ist 
bin ich dabei. Melde mich nochmal!


----------



## orudne (9. August 2016)

Ich muss schauen. 
Komm gerade immer erst spät aus dem Geschäft raus. 

Ich gebe dann auch morgen noch mal Bescheid.


----------



## majomathes (9. August 2016)

Bei mir gehts grad auch drunter und drüber - arbeiten & uni... ich muss schauen aber eher schlecht


----------



## jonasrueger (9. August 2016)

Bin dabei.


----------



## theWatzman (9. August 2016)

Bin raus....leider.........kann erst wieder Ende Aug.....


----------



## Chisum (10. August 2016)

Ich komm auch.


----------



## orudne (10. August 2016)

Bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich nichts. 
Zu viel Arbeit, zu wenig Zeit. 

Wenn ich 18:30 an der Zacke stehe, komm ich mit, falls nicht, dann müsst ihr nicht auf mich warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. August 2016)

Bin raus für heute, schaff ich nicht... 

Ich werde morgen gegen Mittag eine größere Runde starten! 

Haut rein!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. August 2016)

Bin auch dabei heute.


----------



## orudne (16. August 2016)

Für morgen bin ich raus ....
Zu viel Arbeit!
:-(

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Myan_st (16. August 2016)

Ich fahr morgen. Wer noch?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. August 2016)

Ich nix bei der Gerät


----------



## Hockdrik (16. August 2016)

Nöp.


----------



## majomathes (16. August 2016)

Ich bastel wohl am fahrrad, wenn es bis dahin fertig ist bin ich dabei - unwahrscheinlich 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. August 2016)

heute mal wieder dabei


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (17. August 2016)

Ich würde mich heute auch erstmalig anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myan_st (17. August 2016)

Kacke bin raus heute. komm nicht aus der Arbeit und das bei dem Wetter


----------



## majomathes (21. August 2016)

Ich hab am Mittwoch Zeit und muss unbedingt fahren =)
Gibts schon Zu- oder Absagen?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (22. August 2016)

ich bin dabei am Mittwoch.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. August 2016)

Myan_st schrieb:


> Kacke bin raus heute. komm nicht aus der Arbeit und das bei dem Wetter


Arbeiten kannst doch jeden Tag! 
Bin dabei morgen


----------



## majomathes (23. August 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man Spiel an der hope2pro Vorderrad nabe wegbekommt?  Ansonsten ist es bei mir unsicher. Gestern ne kleine Runde bei degerloch gemacht - grenzwertig. Vorderrad lässt sich mit etwas druck leicht nach links und rechts kippeln und bei fahrt zieht es gerne nach links. 
Hab jetzt nur ne Art Hammer - Methode gefunden. Im ausgebauten Zustand ist es wohl normal das man an den Abdeckkappen rumwackeln kann. Ich weiß Techniktalk ist hier nicht unbedingt erwünscht aber evtl. Hat ja jemand einen kleinen Tipp.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chisum (23. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Ich weiß Techniktalk ist hier nicht unbedingt erwünscht aber ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



... das ist mir ganz egal, ich stelle meine Frage trotzdem hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. August 2016)

Probiers mal hiermit:

;-)
Martin kommt auch. Sonst noch wer?


----------



## Bukk (24. August 2016)

Ich versuche es auch mal wieder zu schaffen. Ist arbeitstechnisch leider blöd geworden der Mittwoch.


----------



## orudne (24. August 2016)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Probiers mal hiermit:
> Anhang anzeigen 522411
> ;-)
> Martin kommt auch. Sonst noch wer?



Vorsicht, der rote Getriebesand ist metrisch!!
Bei Hope (englisch) musst Du zwingend Inch-Körnung nehmen!

;-)


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. August 2016)

Allerdings ja! Unbedingt von Hand rühren und nach dem Mondkalender einfüllen. Sorgt für besseren Energiefluß und somit für mehr Flow.


----------



## majomathes (24. August 2016)

Der Sand war nirgends zu bekommen, hab unterm Mikroskop jetzt aber die vom Spielplatz gefundenen Körner hoffentlich richtig sortiert. Maxle - Schweiz - Metrisch / Hope - UK - Inch

Welche nehm ich jetzt? Oder gilt hier - die goldene Mitte, also die exotischen Körner? Ist mir zu kompliziert, ich kauf ne neue...


----------



## orudne (24. August 2016)

Ok, soviel ich weiß hat die Hope Industrielager drin. Wenn da was wackelt, dann sind die Lager durch. Spiel einstellen kann man da nicht. 

Die Buchsen, mit denen Du die Nabe an die entsprechende Vorderachse anpassen kannst, sind nur eingesteckt. Da wackelt aber nix mehr, wenn der Schnellspanner / die Achse angezogen ist. 
.... Und wenn die richtigen Buchsen drin sind! Es gibt ja 15 und 20 mm Steckachsen!


----------



## majomathes (24. August 2016)

Ich habs folgendermaßen gelöst - eventuell nur vorübergehend: Kappen ab - Lager raus - gesäubert - gefettet - wieder alles zusammen: TipTop

Ich hab deshalb hier gefragt weil evtl. ja jemand in einem Satz kurz hätte sagen können was evtl. zu tun ist  Bei jeder Kleinigkeit hier n Topic aufzumachen finde ich dann auch etwas zu viel Spam. Alles was ich fand war neu (3 Monate alt oder sonst was) - eingeschickt - neue bekommen... Da unser Gitarrenmensch aber auf den Alpen turnt und danach beruflich unterwegs ist und außerdem längst keine Garantieansprüche mehr gestellt werden können dachte ich ich frag mal kurz und bekomme eine eventuelle schnelle Lösung.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (25. August 2016)

War eine tolle Tour gestern, bei Bombenwetter, mit Ausklang am Marienplatz.


----------



## Dude5882 (25. August 2016)

Ahoi!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (31. August 2016)

wer fährt heute außer mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (31. August 2016)

Bin heute raus. Pedale sind komplett Schrott und die Neuen auf dem Weg von Belfast zu mir noch nicht angekommen. Ersatz hab ich momentan nicht rumfahren. Also Zwangspause.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (31. August 2016)

Kann leider nicht heute.


----------



## TheGoOn (3. September 2016)

Ich kündige mich hiermit mal für den 14.09 an


----------



## Myan_st (5. September 2016)

Fährt jemand am Mittwoch? Ich würde mitfahren.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. September 2016)

Ich bin nicht in Stuttgart.... Also ohne mich


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. September 2016)

Dabei .
Danach kommt was gutes im Fernsehen:
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/tv/ard...ber-freediving-und-basejumping-a-1103067.html


----------



## Derschlankesimo (6. September 2016)

Bei mir morgen nur fernsehen. 
Leider Krank.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. September 2016)

Dabei!


----------



## El_Huette (6. September 2016)

Endlich auch wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (6. September 2016)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Bei mir morgen nur fernsehen.
> Leider Krank.



Gute Besserung!

Ich bin auch erst ab nächster Woche wieder dabei.


----------



## theWatzman (6. September 2016)

Versuch auch am Treffpunkt zu sein....wenn ich nicht rechtzeitig dabin einfach los fahren.......


----------



## Chisum (6. September 2016)

Auch dabei!


----------



## jonasrueger (6. September 2016)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## blackleaf (6. September 2016)

Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich's überlesen habt, aber wo und wann trefft ihr euch? Wie traillastig sind die Touren am Mittwoch?


----------



## Chisum (6. September 2016)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> 
> Wir treffen uns regelmäßig am Mittwoch um 18:30 am Degerlocher Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zacke für unsere Touren in und um Stuttgart.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (6. September 2016)

Dankeschön! 3-4 h ist aktuell? Frage vor allem weil ich KEIN trailtaugliches Licht besitze.


----------



## majomathes (6. September 2016)

Abend, Ich bin ab nächster Woche auch wieder dabei. Muss morgen leider länger arbeiten.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orudne (6. September 2016)

blackleaf schrieb:


> Dankeschön! 3-4 h ist aktuell? Frage vor allem weil ich KEIN trailtaugliches Licht besitze.



Licht ist normalerweise Pflicht (bis auf ein paar Wochen um die Sonnenwende im Juni rum). Im Wald ist es immer schon ein bisschen dunkler und wir sind nicht in Schrittgeschwindigkeit unterwegs. 

Je nach Route die gefahren wird (z.B. wenn stadtnah gefahren wird) kannst Du ja mal mitkommen und dann etwas früher aussteigen, allerdings wird die Route erst am Startpunkt von der Gruppe die sich einfindet beschlossen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. September 2016)

@blackleaf:
Wir fahren möglichst viel auf Trails, denn wir sind Geländeradsportler . Komm einfach mit, bis es dunkel wird und nimm die nächstgelegene Bahn, wenns nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Bukk (7. September 2016)

Will ja nicht der Spielverderber sein, aber mittlerweile ist es doch schon um 19:30 im Wald zu dunkel für ohne Licht fahren...vielleicht ohne Wolken ein paar Minuten länger.


----------



## blackleaf (7. September 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldung! Ich seh zu, dass ich mir ne Funzel (wenn wir grad dabei sind, habt ihr ultimative Preis-/Leistungstipps an der Stelle? Fokus läge beim Preis) besorg und komm dann einfach mal dazu. Bis dahin und euch viel Spass!


----------



## Hockdrik (8. September 2016)

Äh… spät geworden, schön gewesen, Bier getrunken. 
Ah, und vorher noch 35km und 1.000hm auf feinsten Trails mit 8 netten Leuten gefahren. 


Und zum Thema Licht: nicht ganz 19.30h und die Meute legt die Lichter an,
weil die Trails im schattigen Wald halt schon ziemlich duster sind



Glühwürmchen


Ausklang in der Stadt


----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. September 2016)

War gut gestern!


----------



## jonasrueger (9. September 2016)

Ich hab mir eine extrem günstige Lampe gekauft. Leider ist die nicht mehr verfügbar,  war aber in etwa diese: WEWOM Fahrradbeleuchtung mit 3 CREE LED 3600 Lumen mit Schnellbefestigung 4800 mAh Lithium-Ionen-Akku und Stirnband für Kopflampe https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00LIXX582/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_6yK0xbPK89WF3

Vielen Dank noch für den Tipp mit brakepads.de mag hier noch jemand einen Belag zum probieren mitbestellen?


----------



## m0rphling (9. September 2016)

3x CREE XM-L U2 LED Licht 
6400 mAh Batterie mit Ladegerät.
Bestellt am 26.08.2016 angekommen am 07.09.2016.
18,42€, wird so auch auf Amazon.de verkauft. Es gibt auch einige Tests dazu.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free...2031954197.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.68.Qel2vd

oder Amazon für 33€
https://www.amazon.de/Kranich-Fahrr...8&qid=1473405282&sr=8-8&keywords=CREE+XM-L+U2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. September 2016)

Hey Jonas! Kannst mir 1 Paar MT7 Bläge mitbestellen? Danke!


----------



## majomathes (12. September 2016)

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...tzt.baa918df-0907-411b-aa55-1d0c32cf9900.html

Da bekommt man ja Lust auf Mittwoch! 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hockdrik (12. September 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...tzt.baa918df-0907-411b-aa55-1d0c32cf9900.html
> 
> Da bekommt man ja Lust auf Mittwoch!



wohl wahr :-/


----------



## majomathes (12. September 2016)

seltsam nur das des seil weg war, d.h. jemand hat zugeschaut und das seil wieder abgebaut - also vorsicht!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. September 2016)

Ich bleib erstmal bei PECH
(Pause, Eis, Compression, hochlegen)


----------



## orudne (13. September 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich bleib erstmal bei PECH
> (Pause, Eis, Compression, hochlegen)


Och ne!

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich bleib erstmal bei PECH
> (Pause, Eis, Compression, hochlegen)



OK, also doch heftiger  gute, schnelle Besserung!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. September 2016)

Danke  wird schon werden! Merke: niemals schieben!


----------



## orudne (13. September 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Danke  wird schon werden! Merke: niemals schieben!



Sag ich doch:
Springen ist sicherer als schieben!
;-)

It's not the fall that hurts, it's when you hit the ground ... oder so ähnlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. September 2016)

Meine Freundin hat sich auch beim Absteigen den Mittelfußknochen gebrochen. Echt gefährlich!

Wer ist morgen dabei? Ich ja wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2016)

Dabei!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. September 2016)

Dann erzähle mir morgen bitte vom Bombenkrater- und Canadiantrail. Muß beruflich am Fr nach Freiburg und bleibe bis Sa zum biken dort. Schwabe halt .


----------



## orudne (13. September 2016)

Sollte auch dabei sein. 

Fahrrad ist gerichtet, Fahrer kommt hoffentlich rechtzeitig aus der Arbeit ;-)


----------



## majomathes (13. September 2016)

Ich bin am Start - endlich!
a) komplette Runde wenn mein Nachbar erreichbar ist um mir mein neues Licht auszuhändigen
b) bis zum Sonnenuntergang
c) komplett insofern der Trick mit der Schalterüberbrückung via Taschenmesser funktioniert da bei meinen China-Leuchten leider nacheinander die Schalter hops gehen

bin ich mal gespannt 

gute Besserung allen Verletzten bei dieser Gelegenheit!!


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> c) komplett insofern der Trick mit der Schalterüberbrückung via Taschenmesser funktioniert da bei meinen China-Leuchten leider nacheinander die Schalter hops gehen



hört sich ein bisschen nach vorprogrammiertem Stop'N'Go an... 
wir bringen Dich dann zur nächsten S-Bahn-Haltestelle - falls sie auf dem Weg liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (13. September 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> hört sich ein bisschen nach vorprogrammiertem Stop'N'Go an...
> wir bringen Dich dann zu nächsten S-Bahn-Haltestelle - wenn sie auf dem Weg liegt


hab mein licht und habe eh schon oft genug ein schlechtes Gewissen da langsamer.... da mach ich keine Elektrowerkstatt auf


----------



## orudne (14. September 2016)

Bin leider raus für heute Abend.


----------



## TheGoOn (14. September 2016)

Bin heut Abend auch um 18.30 anwesend. Werd es nur als Zwischenstationen nutzen um "hallo" zu sagen. Wenn es Richtung Westen geht fahr ich mit


----------



## jonasrueger (14. September 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> hab mein licht und habe eh schon oft genug ein schlechtes Gewissen da langsamer....



Brauchst Du echt nicht haben, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen und selbst wenn, kann man auf einen Nachzügler immer warten. Die einzelnen Ab- und Auffahrten in Stuttgart sind ja nicht lang und auch die meisten "Schnellen" sind für 1-2 Minuten Pause zwischendurch dankbar.


Ganz allgemein zu dem Thema:
Was manchmal echt blöd ist - und damit meine ich nicht Dich @majomathes - wenn die Gruppe schon ein paar Minuten gewartet hat und dann einem, obwohl eigentlich genug Zeit war und alle weiter fahren wollen, einfällt, dass er vielleicht doch noch Knieschoner an- oder seine Jacke ausziehen will etc. und sich die Pause dann unnötig in die Länge zieht. Zumal das dann oft wie eine Kettenreaktion abläuft: Leute die eigentlich schon abfahrbereit waren, nehmen dann auch noch mal den Rucksack ab, holen einen Riegel raus und plötzlich steht man 15 Minuten und das finde ich echt ätzend (Schade um die Zeit und blöd wenn man verschwitzt ist). Da wäre es dann besser, bis zur nächsten Pause zu warten und sich dann gleich zu Anfang der Pause umzuziehen.

Was ich auch ein bisschen _asi _finde: zu spät zum Treffpunkt kommen und dann noch seine Stulle auspacken und erst mal gemütlich essen. Ich glaube den Leuten ist manchmal gar nicht klar, dass die anderen eh schon gewartet haben und endlich los wollen. 

Aber vielleicht nervt das ja auch nur mich.


----------



## fabian0989 (14. September 2016)

Falls ich pünktlich von der Arbeit komme wäre ich heute seit Ewigkeiten auch noch mal dabei. Wenn ich es schaffe bin ich pünktlich, andernfalls komme ich gar nicht :-(


----------



## fabian0989 (14. September 2016)

Ok wird wohl nix. Dreh später noch eine Privatrunde, vielleicht trifft man sich ja. Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## 00samson (14. September 2016)

werde mich auch mal wieder anschließen.


----------



## Mahe5 (14. September 2016)

Komme auch. Bis später


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2016)

Platten ist geflickt...

...ich fahre nach 10 Minuten Warten jetzt mal die Route ab und komme dann wieder zum Waldfriedhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (14. September 2016)

19km, 560hm, 1:40 Fahrzeit, 2:00 Pause (Belohnungsbier nicht einberechnet)

hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht und allen eine gute Besserung!
Alles gut beim ersten Abgänger?


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2016)

Pleiten, Pech und ein Platten

Joa, das lief diesmal alles etwas anders als sonst und nicht immer gut, aber der Reihe nach:
- am Start standen 12 Leute  
- das ist erstmal gut, kann aber kompliziert werden, wenn das Ende nicht weiß, wo der Anfang hingefahren ist oder umgekehrt
- muss aber nicht, so haben wir in verteilten Rollen versucht, den Anfang durchzuziehen und dabei das Ende im Blick zu behalten
- was so lange gut lief, bis der für einen Moment unbeaufsichtigte Anfang meinte, dass er an einer Stelle unbedingt links abbiegen muss, wo wir immer, ich wiederhole: immer! rechts abbiegen, um dann um die Ecke und damit außer Sichtweite zu warten. Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen. Als jemand der regelmäßig mitfährt. 
(tut mir leid Jungs, da verstehe ich keinen Spaß: wenn man in einer Gruppe _mit_fährt, muss man entweder auch _mit_denken oder einfach mal hinten bleiben; vorweg fahren, wenn man keinen Plan hat und keinerlei Gruppenverantwortung verspürt, ist einfach Käse. Nachvollziehbar?!)
- aber gut, der verlorene Anfang, der auch noch zwei Neue mitgenommen hatte, wurde gefunden und es konnte weitergehen
- während ich einen Platten geflickt habe, wollten die anderen eine Schleife fahren und mich wieder treffen, kamen aber nicht, längers nicht
- da ich nicht besonders schnell beim Schlauchwechsel bin, aber längst fertig war und immer noch wartete, dachte ich an einen weiteren Platten… oder Unfall...
- leider war es ein Unfall, einen von uns hat es ordentlich zerlegt
-> gute Besserung, hoffe der Arm ist heil und die Farbe wieder im Gesicht!
- und herzlichen Dank, an die beiden, die ihn noch begleitet haben!
- bisschen den Schock verdaut, kurze Erinnerung daran, dass vorne weg _ver_fahren und vom Rad fallen nicht so gut ist und weiter geht’s
- nächster Trail, keine Verluste - puh! 
- ein weiteres Mal versucht, in verteilten Rollen den Anfang und das Ende im Blick zu behalten, nur diesmal hatte das Ende einen Abzweig vergessen und der Anfang war die Strecke letztes Mal anders gefahren, was erneutes Suchen und um den Berg fahren zur Folge hatte, bis sich Anfang und Ende wieder gefunden haben
- ach: zwischendurch wurde noch ein Tachomagnet zerschreddert
- bei der folgenden Passage wurde etwas deutlich, was wir vielleicht bisher unterschätzt haben: auch gute Fahrer haben bei Dunkelheit mit ihnen noch unbekannten, anspruchsvollen Strecken ihre Probleme - da wir zu dem Zeitpunkt ca. 30% Neue dabei hatten, ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor
- mein Tipp zu dem Thema: zwei gute Lampen, eine am Lenker, eine auf dem Helm, helfen dabei, den Trail dreidimensionaler zu sehen (nicht zu krass und nicht zu flach)
- ach: Brille verloren, Brille wieder gefunden 
- zu dem Zeitpunkt haben wir das erste Mal überlegt, das mit den Trails zu lassen und direkt zum Bier überzugehen
- Gedanken schnell verworfen: Berg hoch, Gruppe aufgeteilt und mit aller Vorsicht durch den nächsten Trail gezogen
- Triumph! keiner verloren gegangen, alle noch da und alle noch heil...
- oh… nein… auf dem buchstäblich letzten Meter dann doch noch ein Abgang, aber glücklicherweise eher schmerzhaft als schlimm
- noch mal hoch, noch mal runter, alle da, alle heil - puh! 
- wieder hoch und rüber, Strecke erklärt und schnell vorweg runter, schaut gut aus, auf Schotter wieder hoch…
- aber nein, im Augenwinkel fährt einer den Trail wieder hoch… warum bloß? auf der Jagd nach dem Uphill-KOM? nein, er hat dankenswerterweise durchgezählt, Zwei fehlen…
- auf halber Strecke liegt einer von uns auf dem Boden, von einem Ast frontal auf der Brust getroffen… 
- der vermeintliche KOM-Jäger ruft rüber „Wir brauchen zwei Minuten!“ OK… puh! das klingt fast gut… und ein paar kümmern sich noch um den bösen Ast
- jetzt bitte keine Trails mehr, aber Aussicht, Aussicht ist gut und danach ein Bier
- die Aussicht vom Birkenkopf ist grandios, und das Ende wurde bei der Auffahrt diesmal nur fast verloren
- Abfahrt zum Bier auf weniger Trails und mehr Schotter
- zurück in der Zivilisation... Halt! Drei fehlen! wie jetzt? noch mal durchgezählt… ja, Drei fehlen, aber wie kann das denn sein, wir waren doch auf breiten Pisten… schön übersichtlich… und nicht schnell unterwegs… oder?
- wohl doch zu schnell, aber nach einer Weile tauchen sie dann dank Pfadfinder doch noch auf - jetzt aber!
- am Ende saßen wir zu acht beim Bier, alle halbwegs gesund und munter -> dafür wie es zwischendurch aussah, eine super Quote!

Fazit:
- 12 Mann ist viel!
- neue Leute kennenlernen ist super!
- die Trails die wir fahren sind - bei Dunkelheit und wenn man sie noch nicht kennt - wohl doch einigermaßen anspruchsvoll

Statistik? S.o., aber den heutigen Abend kann man eh nicht in die üblichen Zahlen fassen (Mann, habe ich zwischendurch geschwitzt!).

Meinen herzlichen Dank an @El_Huette, @jonasrueger und @Mahe5 für das Mitguiden, Mitzählen und Mitdenken!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2016)

(tut mir leid, dass der Bericht jetzt so lang und deutlich geworden ist, ich musste das Erlebte wohl irgendwie verarbeiten…  )


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. September 2016)

ganz schön was los bei Euch. waren gestern aber auch so viele bei usnerer Mittwochsrunde. Udn zwei sind auch mal verlustig gegangen im Wald. dachte aber, ist nicht so schlimm, einer der beiden wohnt dort angrenzend, kennt sich also aus.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2016)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ganz schön was los bei Euch. waren gestern aber auch so viele bei usnerer Mittwochsrunde. Udn zwei sind auch mal verlustig gegangen im Wald. dachte aber, ist nicht so schlimm, einer der beiden wohnt dort angrenzend, kennt sich also aus.



Problem: wenn einer plötzlich nicht mehr dabei ist, kann es natürlich sein, dass er wirklich einfach nur allein weiter fährt. Bisschen schade, aber kein Problem. Es kann aber auch sein, dass er gestürzt ist und bewusstlos im Busch liegt. Gestern hatten wir genau so eine Situation: ich dachte, alle sind durch, aber Zwei fehlten, davon war einer gestürzt. Gemerkt haben wir das nur, weil sich einer von uns die Mühe gemacht hat, noch mal durchzuzählen.

Wir haben auch schon mal eine Stunde links und rechts der letzten 3km unserer Tour gesucht, weil sich einer einfach wortlos ausgeklinkt hat. Nicht so lustig.

Wir sind ein loser Haufen, aber bestimmte Dinge sollte man schon beachten, sonst kann auch jeder allein fahren.


----------



## majomathes (15. September 2016)

Hab gestern noch die bear Bell bestellt nachdem ich n paar Kommentare über Radfahrer gelesen habe das einem die hutschnur hochgehen lässt (z.b.: hab auch schon oft überlegt Nägel auszulegen aber da laufen ja auch Tiere rum)....Kam eben an nun hört mich jeder 
An den der an den China Netzteilen interessiert ist schreib mir bitte eine pm.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. September 2016)

ich seh das ähnlich. ist schon blöd, sich einfach abzusetzen. Aber wie gesagt, da war ganz schön was los bei Euch gestern. Wünsch auch allen Gestürzten etc. gute Besserung.


----------



## fx99 (15. September 2016)

Hey leute 
Bin ganz neu hier in dem Forum und auf eure mittwochsfahrergruppe gestossen. 
Was für Altersgruppen sind bei euch denn so vertreten und welche Schwierigkeit fahrt ihr?  

-Felix (16)


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2016)

fx99 schrieb:


> Hey leute
> Bin ganz neu hier in dem Forum und auf eure mittwochsfahrergruppe gestossen.
> Was für Altersgruppen sind bei euch denn so vertreten und welche Schwierigkeit fahrt ihr?
> 
> -Felix (16)



Herzlich willkommen, Felix!

Die Frage nach der Altersstruktur hatten wir noch nicht. 20 bis 50 würde ich schätzen. Kann aber von Mittwoch zu Mittwoch recht unterschiedlich sein. Sollte aber kein Thema sein.

Schwierigkeit? Ist immer so eine Sache, weil das ja auch immer sehr subjektiv ist. S1-S2 nach Singletrailscala würde ich schätzen, fühlt sich im Dunkeln halt manchmal nach mehr und manchmal nach weniger an.

Ansonsten:


weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns regelmäßig am Mittwoch um 18:30 am Degerlocher Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zacke für unsere Touren in und um Stuttgart.
> (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779" bzw. Link: https://goo.gl/maps/pNCp9uUeNa32)
> 
> es kann auch mal sein, dass keiner kommt, im Zweifel einfach hier nachlesen/fragen/ankündigen
> ...



Das mit dem Licht bitte ernst nehmen, sonst musst Du aktuell nach einer halben Stunde wieder aussteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx99 (15. September 2016)

Ok cool danke für die Antwort, hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an 
Noch hab ich selber kein Bike, bin bis jetzt mit Bikes von und mit nem Kumpel gefahren und bin auch diesen sommer mit nem leihbike fahren. Stufe 2 sollte ich gut schaffen. 
Fahrt ihr auch im Winter? Ich werd mir mit dem geburtstags/weihnachtsgeld und ersparnissen hoffentlich dieses jahr ein bike kaufen können. Falls das finanziell klappt sehen wir uns sicher mal 

Ich werd mir ein gebrauchtes bike holen, da kann man ja gut sparen bei nem mtb. Soll n enduro werden.
Ich bin nicht so der fan von ebay, die seite bikesale.de hat mir dagegen echt gefallen.
Hat jemand empfehlungen für weitere websites?

Ach und wie lange fahrt ihr so im Normalfall?


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2016)

fx99 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr auch im Winter?



yep, das ganze Jahr durch, außer bei allerübelstem Wetter und allzu tiefen Trails



fx99 schrieb:


> Ach und wie lange fahrt ihr so im Normalfall?



Guck mal, ich nehm' mir die Zeit, Dir eine Antwort zu schreiben, dann nimm Du Dir doch bitte auch die Zeit, meine Antwort zu lesen. 
Da steht das alles schon drin.


----------



## fx99 (15. September 2016)

Oh sorry war vorhin zu blöd und hab nicht kapiert wie ich das zitat am handy (keine ahnung obs am pc anders ist aber am handy wars abgeschnitten) ganz lesen kann. Habs jetzt kapiert


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. September 2016)

übrigens gibts hier im Bikemarkt auch öfters ganz gute Bikes


----------



## Derschlankesimo (21. September 2016)

wer fährt denn heute mit außer mir?


----------



## orudne (21. September 2016)

Bin leider raus. 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (21. September 2016)

Hallo Simon, ich bin dabei. Hoffe ich bekomme noch ein Fahrrad fit bist dahin


----------



## majomathes (21. September 2016)

Ich habe meiner besseren Hälfte leider Gottes "Spinning" zugesagt... ich dachte es soll regnen, verdammt! Bin also auch raus, wünsche euch aber eine bessere Fahrt als letzte Woche


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. September 2016)

Weiß noch nicht sicher, obs klappt. Ggf. bin ich einfach da!


----------



## El_Huette (21. September 2016)

Ich versuche zur rechten Zeit da zu sein. Falls nicht, bitte nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. September 2016)

Nicht im Lande - viel Spaß!


----------



## Myan_st (21. September 2016)

Ich versuche zu kommen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. September 2016)

Klappt, bin dabei


----------



## Axl_S (21. September 2016)

Ich komme auch


----------



## Myan_st (21. September 2016)

Bin raus. .. Arbeit


----------



## Axl_S (21. September 2016)

E-Bikes in der Zacke
Naja, Hauptsache ich bin drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myan_st (21. September 2016)

He nicht motzen vielleicht ist der Akku alle. .. oder kein Bosch Antrieb


----------



## Axl_S (21. September 2016)

und du sollst Arbeiten und nicht in irgendwelchen Foren surfen


----------



## Myan_st (21. September 2016)

Menno


----------



## jonasrueger (21. September 2016)

Leider haben wir eine zerstörte runde gefunden. Anlieger sind lose geharkt, Baumstämme wurden untergraben und die Sprünge entfernt. Powerh. Ist auch betroffen, genau so wie die heslacher W.


----------



## m0rphling (22. September 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich Ideen oder Termine für eine Trailpflege?
Kasten Bier und ich wären aufjedenfall am Start.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. September 2016)

Dann kauf n Kasten Bier und leg los! 
Stand heute Morgen gibt's genug zu tun...


----------



## m0rphling (22. September 2016)

Klar, gerne!
Ob das allerdings so eine gute Idee ist, wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat und generell eher auf Anfänger Niveau durch den Wald kachelt, würde ich verneinen.
Also falls jemand auch Lust & Zeit hat, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2016)

m0rphling schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Ideen oder Termine für eine Trailpflege?
> Kasten Bier und ich wären aufjedenfall am Start.



Grundsätzlich sehr nettes Angebot, aber Trailpflege? Ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff für eine öffentliche Verabredung.

Komm doch vielleicht zunächst einfach mal nur zum Radfahren vorbei.


----------



## m0rphling (22. September 2016)

Da habe ich wohl mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.
Habe einfach zu wenig Ahnung und den falschen Terminus verwendet.
Bin mit euch ja auch erst 2mal mitgefahren, dann halt ich mal die Füße still. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. September 2016)

Kein Problem und sorry: ich kriege nicht immer alle Usernamen und echten Gesichter voreinander.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. September 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sehr nettes Angebot, aber Trailpflege? Ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff für eine öffentliche Verabredung.
> 
> Komm doch vielleicht zunächst einfach mal nur zum Radfahren vorbei.



@m0rphling 
Genau, ich hätte jetzt auch vorgeschlagen, erstmal am Sonntag zu den EarlyBirds zu kommen, alternativ nächsten Mittwoch, dann hast Du auch gleich Insider- Info, was wo zu tun ist. Gibt n Bissl Ärger momentan im Wald, darum war ich etwas direkt heute Morgen. Sorry!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. September 2016)

Noch kurz wegen der roten Buchstaben im Sonnenberg-/ Zeckentrail. Die galten nicht uns. Dort steht "dies ist ein Wald und keine Biotonne"



 

Und bezieht sich auf das hier:


----------



## Derschlankesimo (27. September 2016)

Der KB2 ist auch zerstört.
wer fährt mit morgen?
Ich


----------



## orudne (27. September 2016)

Die Arbeit hat mich fest im Klammergriff :-/

Bin morgen nicht dabei.


----------



## Dude5882 (27. September 2016)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Der KB2 ist auch zerstört.
> wer fährt mit morgen?
> Ich


Die Schwe***..... :-( 

bin dabei morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (28. September 2016)

Wir sind mit 2-3 Leuten morgen anderweitig unterwegs, aber vielleicht sieht man sich zwischendurch.


----------



## Myan_st (5. Oktober 2016)

Wetter toll heute. Wer fährt mit?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Oktober 2016)

Müsste mal wieder klappen bei mir


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Oktober 2016)

yo!


----------



## Chisum (5. Oktober 2016)

Fein! Ich komm auch.


----------



## Dude5882 (5. Oktober 2016)

Simon und ich kommen auch. Wir würden gerne mal wieder die Kappelbergrunde fahren


----------



## Tobile_83 (5. Oktober 2016)

Würde mich nach meiner Sommerpause auch mal wieder dazugesellen.


----------



## orudne (5. Oktober 2016)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Simon und ich kommen auch. Wir würden gerne mal wieder die Kappelbergrunde fahren



Kappelbergrunde... das ist doch eher was für milde Sommerabende 

Aber ich bin leider sowieso raus. 
Ich muss noch etwas zum Bruttosozialprodukt beitragen!

Euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## Dude5882 (5. Oktober 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Kappelbergrunde... das ist doch eher was für milde Sommerabende
> 
> Aber ich bin leider sowieso raus.
> Ich muss noch etwas zum Bruttosozialprodukt beitragen!
> ...



So lange es trocken ist geht das super auf dem Kappelberg


----------



## TheGoOn (5. Oktober 2016)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> So lange es trocken ist geht das super auf dem Kappelberg



Dann könnt ihr gleich berichten welche Trails nicht vernichtet wurden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. Oktober 2016)

Volle Packung Kappel Karma, immer noch geflasht! 

Danke @Chisum für das hinziehen! 

Danke @Derschlankesimo für das durch- und drüberziehen! 

Danke @guitarman-3000 für das hochziehen! 

Weinberg - Wiege Baden-Württembergs - Wald - Wallride - Whoa! - Wurzeltrail - Weinberg - Wasn

Randnotiz: 40km, 900hm, 7 Mitfahrer

Bilder morgen


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Oktober 2016)




----------



## weisser_rausch (6. Oktober 2016)

coole pics


----------



## fx99 (9. Oktober 2016)

hab ne Weile nicht mehr geschrieben, da ich mir beim Dirtbike fahren den Arm gebrochen hab ... 8 Wochen Gips
naja hätt ja wie immer auch schlimmer kommen können und da ich jetzt ja genug Zeit hab mich umzuschauen bin ich auf bikesale.de auf das hier gestossen: http://www.bikesale.de/fahrrad/535e90ce3f8f9abb5d41c502 
Ich wollt mal kurz fragen da hier ja denk ich mal n paar Leute Erfahrung haben ob der Preis fair ist und wie weit ich da noch runterhandeln könnte. Wär nett wenn sichs jemand mal anschauen könnte


----------



## BrotherMo (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde für ein 6 Jahre altes Rad keine 1000 mehr zahlen.....


----------



## fx99 (9. Oktober 2016)

Danke dir für die Antwort, ich hab nämlich gar keine Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet und hätts für 100-200 Euro weniger vllt sogar gekauft. Ist schwer was gebrauchtes zu finden was seinen Vorstellungen entspricht und dann auch noch die richtige Rahmengröße hat.


----------



## fx99 (9. Oktober 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Ich würde für ein 6 Jahre altes Rad keine 1000 mehr zahlen.....



Was hälst du von dem hier: http://www.bikesale.de/fahrrad/553d03aff7a47a573684d559
scheint das 2014 Modell zu sein, aber der verkäufer gibt nur wenig daten an und ist anscheinend zu blöde scharfe bilder zu machen was nicht gerade n guten eindruck macht.


----------



## fx99 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab dem Verkäufer mal n paar Fragen gestellt (Baujahr, Zustand und letzte Wartung)


----------



## Derschlankesimo (9. Oktober 2016)

Wayne? Hat jemand Wayne gesehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (9. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank für die äußert freundliche Aufforderung diesen Verabredungs-Thread nicht mit Beratungsfragen und entsprechend Antworten zu spamen....

Falls du heute noch Zeit hast kannst du etwas Freundlichkeit aus dem Keller holen.....

Ich möchte mich hiermit bei allen geneigten Lesern entschuldigen.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2016)

Leute, @Derschlankesimo ist einer der freundlichsten Menschen, die man sich vorstellen kann. Entsprechend kam der Hinweis auch nicht gleich zu Anfang, sondern erst als wir über die Details der Konversation mit einem weiteren Verkäufer informiert wurden. Dafür gibt es in der Tat deutlich besser geeignete Threads und ich bin sehr dankbar, dass jemand einen kleinen, aber deutlichen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl gegeben hat, bevor das hier weiter ausartet. Warum Du @BrotherMo Dich da überhaupt so angefasst fühlst, verstehe ich gar nicht. Deine Antwort war knapp und hilfreich, also wirklich nicht das Problem und sicherlich nicht der Anlass für das 'Wayne'.


----------



## BrotherMo (9. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Leute, @Derschlankesimo ist einer der freundlichsten Menschen, die man sich vorstellen kann. Entsprechend kam der Hinweis auch nicht gleich zu Anfang, sondern erst als wir über die Details der Konversation mit einem weiteren Verkäufer informiert wurden. Dafür gibt es in der Tat deutlich besser geeignete Threads und ich bin sehr dankbar, dass jemand einen kleinen, aber deutlich Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl gegeben hat, bevor das hier weiter ausartet. Warum Du @BrotherMo Dich da überhaupt so angefasst fühlst, verstehe ich gar nicht. Deine Antworten waren knapp und hilfreich, also nicht das Problem.



Sorry, vermutlich allgemeine Angepisstheit das in jedem Thread nur noch rumgemotzt und belehrt wird.
Irgendwie hätte mich ein freundliches "Bitte besprecht das doch im .....-Beratungs-Thread.." halt gefreut. Lese hier oft mit (auch wenn ich es noch nie geschafft habe mal mitzufahren) und bin immer über die lockere Stimmung erfreut...
Schwamm drüber...


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2016)

Dir @fx99 viel Erfolg bei der Suche! Probier’ es doch mal hier oder hier oder versuch es nach dem Muster mit einem eigenen Thread. Da finden sich bestimmt ein paar Leute, die mehr Zeit und Lust auf diese Art von Beratung haben.


----------



## fx99 (9. Oktober 2016)

Danke @BrotherMo und @Hockdrik  und Tschuldigung @Derschlankesimo aber ich hab halt einfach null Ahnung von Foren. Aber jetzt weiß ich ja dass es ein Beratungs-thread gibt. Ich werd mir die links anschauen @Hockdrik


----------



## BrotherMo (9. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Dir @fx99 viel Erfolg bei der Suche! Probier’ es doch mal hier oder hier oder versuch es nach dem Muster mit einem eigenen Thread. Da finden sich bestimmt ein paar Leute, die mehr Zeit und Lust auf diese Art von Beratung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Oktober 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Volle Packung Kappel Karma, immer noch geflasht!
> 
> Danke @Chisum für das hinziehen!
> 
> ...



Und am Ende noch einen durchgezogen? 

Mittwoch soll das Wetter gut werden. Hab Bikeentzug seit 2 Wochen.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (10. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch dabei am Mittwoch


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2016)

Leider verhindert.


----------



## orudne (11. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch raus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Oktober 2016)

Mich nix bei diese Gerät


----------



## Dude5882 (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich komme auch


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss leider wieder absagen wegen Krankheit. Kein Witz: Das Bananenweizen war schlecht. Habe mit meiner Freundin eins (ja nur eins !) getrunken und jetzt heute wir beide sogar arbeitsunfähg.


----------



## Bukk (12. Oktober 2016)

Bananenweizen? - Sorry selbst schuld


----------



## Tobile_83 (12. Oktober 2016)

Bukk schrieb:


> Bananenweizen? - Sorry selbst schuld


 Biermischgetränke gehören generell verboten!

Back to topic. Bin heute auch dabei!


----------



## zuradfahrender (19. Oktober 2016)

Servus zusammen,
bin neu hier und würd mich auch gerne mal anschließen. Findet es denn heute statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Oktober 2016)

zuradfahrender schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> bin neu hier und würd mich auch gerne mal anschließen. Findet es denn heute statt?


Herzlich willkommen!

Wetter und Bodenverhältnisse sind ideal,- ich kann leider nix damit anfangen... Muß arbeiten.


----------



## orudne (19. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch raus!


----------



## zuradfahrender (19. Oktober 2016)

Ok schade, ich warte dann auch mal noch bis nächsten Mittwoch ab, da ich mein Rad jetzt daheim gelassen hab.


----------



## Tobile_83 (19. Oktober 2016)

Heute wird das bei mir nichts.
Ich bete schon mal für besseres Wetter nächste Woche.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (19. Oktober 2016)

Bin nicht fit und muss leider aussetzen.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (25. Oktober 2016)

Wieder fit, wer noch?


----------



## orudne (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin leider raus :-/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Oktober 2016)

Sollte klappen. Aber fit is anders


----------



## Tobile_83 (25. Oktober 2016)

Naja, muss mal abwarten ob die Nase morgen immer noch davonläuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (25. Oktober 2016)

If it won`t ship, I'll be on the start!
Toby hast Du kein WhatsApp mehr? Habe Dir mal eine Nachricht geschickt, aber die kam nicht an. Sprunggelenk wieder i.O.?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Oktober 2016)

WhatsApp hab ich gekillt. SMS oder Threema... 
Der Haxn taugt zumindest zum biken wieder


----------



## Dude5882 (25. Oktober 2016)

Bin morgen wohl auch wieder am Start


----------



## El_Huette (25. Oktober 2016)

I try to be dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin aus Nestpflege-Gründen raus: viel Spaß!


----------



## zuradfahrender (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde dann heute auch mal reinschnuppern Stimmen Zeit und Ort noch mit Seite 1 überein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. Oktober 2016)

ja: 18:30 Endhaltestelle Zacke Degerloch


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Oktober 2016)

Potentes Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. Oktober 2016)

Genau! Ich bekomme bis nächste Woche übrigens nen Prototyp zum Testen. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## zuradfahrender (26. Oktober 2016)

Alles klar, Licht ist eingepackt, dann bis heute Abend.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Oktober 2016)

Schöne Runde zu 7. gestartet, zu viert begossen, zu zweit beendet. Drei Platten, eine defekte Lampe und massenhaft Pilze... 
Bei mir 45km mit etwas über 900hm.

Gut n8!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. Oktober 2016)

Ja war top gestern!


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das für irgendjemanden hier interessant ist, sonst einfach nur zur Info:


> Im organisierten Sport soll und wird sich in Stuttgart im Bereich MTB etwas bewegen. Den Rahmen dafür schafft der DAV Schwaben mit Sitz auf der Waldau und als größte Sektion des Alpenvereins in Baden-Württemberg die optimale Basis als Interessenvertreter der Biker, Initiator neuer Angebote etc. Wer Interesse hat, sich einzubringen und von Anfang an mitzugestalten, bitte pn an mich [Florain Mönich bei Facebook]. Wir freuen uns über Mitstreiter!


 https://www.facebook.com/groups/156613944419215/permalink/1185163738230892/


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. November 2016)

Wäre heute jemand dabei? Ich nehm mal das Rad ins Auto, für den Fall, dass es nicht mehr regnet bis Abends. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. .


----------



## orudne (2. November 2016)

Bin leider raus für heute.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. November 2016)

Bin auch raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (2. November 2016)

Bin auch raus, war gestern biken.


----------



## El_Huette (2. November 2016)

Also ich hab es ja schon vor zu kommen. Schauen wir mal, wie sich der Tag auf Arbeit so entwickelt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. November 2016)

Bei mir heute andersfarbige Abendgestaltung...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. November 2016)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Bin auch raus, war gestern biken.


Und, war es etwa nicht gut?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. November 2016)

So ElHuette kann nicht, somit komme ich auch nicht. Ggf. würden wir morgen fahren. Donnerstag 3.11., 18:30 Endstation Zacke. Wäre für meine Planbarkeit gut, wenn heute Abend/morgen ganz früh schon eine Zusage da wäre.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. November 2016)

Ich kann leider nicht


----------



## Dude5882 (2. November 2016)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Und, war es etwa nicht gut?


Doch, zumal es noch hell war ;-). Hab aber nicht so viel Ausgang.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. November 2016)

Bei mir wirds eng heute... Fährt jemand? So als kleine Motivationsgrundlage das Stresspensum zu erhöhen


----------



## Hockdrik (9. November 2016)

ich leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (9. November 2016)

ich bin auch raus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. November 2016)

So, wäre fertig mit Unterrichten. Wer kommt mit duschen?


----------



## orudne (9. November 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> So, wäre fertig mit Unterrichten. Wer kommt mit duschen?



Ich werd nachher leider nur noch eine Runde auf der Rolle drehen :-(


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. November 2016)

überlege ich auch grad....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. November 2016)

Morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## orudne (15. November 2016)

Eventuell!

Melde mich aber noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. November 2016)

dito


----------



## flomo1 (15. November 2016)

wenns nicht in strömen regnet ja


----------



## jonasrueger (16. November 2016)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (16. November 2016)

Ich kann nicht. Würde aber vielleicht am WE ne kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## orudne (16. November 2016)

Bei mir sollte es klappen!

Bin auch bei Regen dabei.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (16. November 2016)

Bin heute Abend auch dabei


----------



## Tobile_83 (16. November 2016)

Die Schlammpackung heute lass ich mir nicht entgehen.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. November 2016)

wird eher nichts :-/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. November 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> wird eher nichts :-/


----------



## orudne (16. November 2016)

Eigentlich eine sehr schöne Herbstrunde anfänglich zu sechst. 
Leider wieder ein Verletzter. 

GUTE BESSERUNG!!!!
Hoffentlich nichts ernstes!!

...und einen kuriosen Rahmenbruch gab es auch noch. 
Kein Sprung, kein Drop... einfach beim eben dahinfahren hat's Knack gemacht!



 

Ach ja, für die Statistik:
25 km 660 hm, kein Regen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (16. November 2016)

Laut Canyon gibts 6 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen (ab Kaufdatum, für den Erstbesitzer). Bist du da noch drin?


----------



## flomo1 (16. November 2016)

Nach Untersuchung im KH könnt ich Glück gehabt haben. Auf den Röntgenbildern war nichts zu sehen und ich hoffe auf ne böse Schulterprellung. Sonst geht's Montag nochmal zum doc...Wird schon und bis bald aufm bike


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. November 2016)

Gute Besserung für Fahrer und Rahmen!


----------



## Hockdrik (17. November 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Kein Sprung, kein Drop... einfach beim eben dahinfahren hat's Knack gemacht!



...just riding along...

Bei Fahrradhändlern ja eher so der ironische Ausdruck für vermuteten Anwender-Fehler, aber gibt es offenbar doch.

Auch interessant: die Angst, dass plötzlich und ohne sichtbare Vorschädigung der Rahmen komplett versagt, hat man ja gemeinhin eher bei Carbon. Also ich jedenfalls. Und bleibe bei dickwandigem Alu oder eben Stahl. 

Gute Besserung auf allen Seiten!


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. November 2016)

sieht nicht so gut aus. und a`propos Notaufnahme im KH - ich hab aus persönlicher kürzlicher erfahrung udn Berichten vieler anderer das Gfühl, da geht´s eher zu wie in der Lotterie - ob man die richtige Diagnose bekommt. Also ggf. noch nen Spezialisten drüberschauen lassen, vor allem, wenn Beschwerden bleiben.
 Ansonsten: ride on


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. November 2016)

Ihr habt Euch also tatsächlich ne Fangopackung ins Gesicht gehauen gestern :-D. Wer Bock hat am WE, kann sich melden. Hätte Lust auf Indiana Jones und BD. 

@ flomo: Gute Besserung!


----------



## BrotherMo (17. November 2016)

Wollte mich eventuell auch mal anschließen... Aber ich glaub ihr seid mir zu hart unterwegs.....
Rahmenbruch ist echt heftig...


----------



## orudne (17. November 2016)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Ihr habt Euch also tatsächlich ne Fangopackung ins Gesicht gehauen gestern :-D. ...
> 
> @ flomo: Gute Besserung!



Na klar! Das ist gut für die Haut!
Gebräunt von der Sonne, das ist die nächsten Monate nicht mehr drin
;-)



BrotherMo schrieb:


> Wollte mich eventuell auch mal anschließen... Aber ich glaub ihr seid mir zu hart unterwegs.....
> Rahmenbruch ist echt heftig...



Das was bei uns so kaputt geht, ist statistisch gesehen wahrscheinlich noch eher unter .... blablabla

Komm einfach mal mit! Dann kannst Du Dir selbst ein Bild davon machen, wie hart die Fullyfahrer und wie weich die Hardtailfahrer bei uns sind 
;-)


----------



## Bukk (17. November 2016)

Man man wenn der Babba mal net dabei isch goht's glei drunter und drüber. Aber was ist das bitte für eine kuriose Stelle für einen Rahmenbruch? So viel Druck auf dem Dämpfer das es das Rohr zerissen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. November 2016)

Bukk schrieb:


> Man man wenn der Babba mal net dabei isch goht's glei drunter und drüber. Aber was ist das bitte für eine kuriose Stelle für einen Rahmenbruch? So viel Druck auf dem Dämpfer das es das Rohr zerissen hat?




Die Kompression war einfach zu krass....


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. November 2016)

Ja, vielleicht was falsches gegessen. In einer leichten Rechtskurve ist es passiert, da habe ich ausversehen einen so gewaltigen Furz direkt auf den Sattel genagelt, dass das Sattelrohr wohl nicht mehr genügend Gegendruck ausüben konnte und unter der Last jämmerlich zerbarst. 
Erbärmlich, ich weiß!


----------



## BrotherMo (17. November 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Na klar! Das ist gut für die Haut!
> Gebräunt von der Sonne, das ist die nächsten Monate nicht mehr drin
> ;-)
> 
> ...



Wenn dann würde ich wohl mit der Ausrede ääääh Hardtail kommen.... Dann ist (wie immer) das Material schuld....


----------



## jonasrueger (17. November 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Wenn dann würde ich wohl mit der Ausrede ääääh Hardtail kommen.... Dann ist (wie immer) das Material schuld....


Komm ruhig mit dem hardtail vorbei. Die fullys sind im winter meist in der unterzahl. Oder geben gleich mit Rahmenbruch auf.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. November 2016)

Verrückter Bruch, wo doch in der Mitte des Rohres die Belastung am geringsten ist. Sieht nach Materialfehler das. Würde mich interessieren was der Hersteller sagt.


----------



## orudne (18. November 2016)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Verrückter Bruch, wo doch in der Mitte des Rohres die Belastung am geringsten ist. Sieht nach Materialfehler das. Würde mich interessieren was der Hersteller sagt.


 ++++off Topic++++
Passieren darf sowas natürlich nicht, aber die Stelle gegenüber dem Dämpfer ist schon ordentlichen Momenten ausgesetzt.

Die Kraft wird ja nicht geradlinig und in eine Richtung eingeleitet (klassischer Druck und Zug). Da sind dann auch ordentlich Biegemomete (spätestens bei einem Durchschlag) am werkeln.
 ++++off Topic ende++++


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (18. November 2016)

An anderer Stelle schon gepostet, aber das passt hier auch rein:

Noch als kleine Anmerkung....

Bei den letzten Ausfahrten (So und Mi) hatten wir doch einige Stürze, die bis auf einen zum Glück alle glimpflich verlaufen sind.

Der Herbst, samt Matsch, ist wieder da.
Vielleicht einfach wieder bewusst von Sommer- auf Winterfahrmodus umstellen!
... und eventuell ist ein Nobby Nic am Vorderrad jetzt nicht mehr der optimale Reifen.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will hier nicht den Lehrer spielen (da kann es sowieso nur einen geben ;-), nur 2x Krankenhaus sollte dieses Jahr ausreichend sein. Da müssen wir nicht Richtung Jahresende noch zulegen...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. November 2016)

Oh ja. Simon und ich haben gestern auch elegante Eiskunstlaufeinlagen eingelegt. .
Wer kommt diesen Mi.? Das Wetter soll die ganze Woche gut werden.


----------



## orudne (21. November 2016)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Oh ja. Simon und ich haben gestern auch elegante Eiskunstlaufeinlagen eingelegt. .
> Wer kommt diesen Mi.? Das Wetter soll die ganze Woche gut werden.



Ja, das Wetter soll die ganze Woche trocken bleiben 

Kann noch nicht definitiv zusagen, versuch aber zu kommen!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (22. November 2016)

Ich sag mal zu.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. November 2016)

Bei mir sodds au ganga...


----------



## El_Huette (23. November 2016)

Ich bin, wie schon seit Langem leider, raus für den Mittwoch...und wegen Arbeit sieht sie Zukunft ebenso unrosig aus  Vielleicht mal wieder auf einen Sonntag *hoff*


----------



## Derschlankesimo (23. November 2016)

Um das Thema Rahmenbruch abzuschließen. Canyon schickt mir kulanterweise gegen Erhalt des gebrochenen Rahmens einen neuen. 

Kann mir heute Abend jemand eine Zange zum Öffnen des Kettenschlosses ausleihen?


----------



## Bukk (23. November 2016)

Guter Move von Canyon  Ich versuch's heut auch mal wieder. So ganz sicher ist's aber leider noch nicht.

Edit: Ich persönlich hab ein einmal geschlossenes Kettenschloss glaube ich erst einmal unter fingerbrecherischer Gewalt wieder auf bekommen. Seit dem drück ich nen Niet raus ...


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2016)

an Bord


----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. November 2016)

Bis heute Abend! Und nicht auf Laub ausrutschen, oder wie Xavier Naidoo sagen würde: "Bleibt sauber Leute, bleibt sauber!".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobile_83 (23. November 2016)

Bin Dabei!



Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Kann mir heute Abend jemand eine Zange zum Öffnen des Kettenschlosses ausleihen?



Kann ich dir mitbringen!


----------



## orudne (23. November 2016)

Schee wars, auch wenn ich heut nicht so fit war!

Kompakte 26km mit 820hm.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Kompakte 26km mit 820hm.



...zu siebt und erstaunlich wenig nass.

Schönen Gruß an das Unisport-Rudel! Ihr wart mindestens ein Dutzend, oder?


----------



## Mofeu (24. November 2016)

War echt richtig geil für Ende November..warm und fast durchgehend trocken 
Wir waren 15 Leute (bei 25 Anmeldungen!), eine erstaunlich gute Quote fürs Wintersemester.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2016)

Das war so ein Moment in dem man denkt: 
hey, die Stuttgarter Bike Szene ist vielleicht doch nicht ganz so fraktal wie es sich manchmal anfühlt, wenn wieder ein Biker stoisch tretend und grußlos an einem vorbeischottert. 
Wir dachten uns schon von der anderen Talseite aus, dass Ihr das seid, haben Euch dann aber eindeutig erst an Tims Klingel erkannt.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. November 2016)

Ah das ist der mit dem 2Souls? Hab mich noch gewundert, als ich die Klingel gehört habe.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. November 2016)

Wie sieht's aus Morgen?


----------



## orudne (29. November 2016)

Aktuell noch gut, genau weiß ich es aber erst morgen Nachmittag. 

Ich meld mich sonst nochmal. (Wenn's nicht klappt)


----------



## Derschlankesimo (29. November 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (30. November 2016)

Bin raus


----------



## Nightfly.666 (30. November 2016)

Dann bis heute Abend, an alle die dabei sind!


----------



## Tobile_83 (30. November 2016)

Bin auch dabei! Bis gleich dann.


----------



## orudne (30. November 2016)

Bin höchst wahrscheinlich raus für heute Abend!
(Wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin, dann fahrt einfach)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Dezember 2016)

War ganz schön neblig grad im Wald.... Gibt sich das jemand morgen?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (6. Dezember 2016)

Wenn der Hals morgen nicht mehr kratzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Dezember 2016)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Wenn der Hals morgen nicht mehr kratzt.



...oder der Rahmen...


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Dezember 2016)

Leider Dienstreise-bedingt raus.


----------



## orudne (7. Dezember 2016)

Bin auch raus.


----------



## jonasrueger (7. Dezember 2016)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Wenn der Hals morgen nicht mehr kratzt.


eigentlich wollte ich ja gefällt mir drücken...bei mir kratzt der Hals auch - ich bin daher auch nicht dabei =(


----------



## El_Huette (7. Dezember 2016)

Nicht am Start wegen fucking Arbeit


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. Dezember 2016)

Hals kratzt noch bisschen, aber eine entspannte Enduro-Tour ist drin, nur kein CC-Geballere.


----------



## Bukk (7. Dezember 2016)

<- Hals kratzt definitiv zu stark


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Dezember 2016)

Dabei! Simon auch? Tobi?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. Dezember 2016)

Ja


----------



## Tobile_83 (7. Dezember 2016)

Bin heute auch mal wieder dabei!
Bleibts beim Treffpunkt?
Bei den Bedingungen und Mitfahrern ist wohl eher das Fully angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. Dezember 2016)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Hals kratzt noch bisschen, aber eine entspannte Enduro-Tour ist drin, nur kein CC-Geballere.




ähhh... aber was machen wir denn sonst immer?
Leicht endurierendes Trail-Gefahre. Dachte ich. 
OK, einmal im Jahr den Radelthon aus Schmotz- und Schmodder-Frust, aber sonst.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Dezember 2016)

Melde mich ab für heute,- sorry und viel Spaß!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Dezember 2016)

Tobile_83 schrieb:


> Bin heute auch mal wieder dabei!
> Bleibts beim Treffpunkt?
> Bei den Bedingungen und Mitfahrern ist wohl eher das Fully angebracht.


Ja wenn nur Weicheier kommen, dann fahr auch mitm Fully. :-D
Bis nachher um halb 7!


----------



## jonasrueger (13. Dezember 2016)

ich stehe in den Startlöchern für morgen. Das Fully bleibt allerdings zu Hause. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin mangels Alternativen mit dem Freerider am Start.


----------



## Chisum (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube, ich nehme morgen mal das Enduro.


----------



## orudne (13. Dezember 2016)

Bin leider raus. 

Euch viel Spaß beim Fahren!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich nehm mal mein Winterenduro. Martin kommt auch.


----------



## fx99 (13. Dezember 2016)

Sag mal wie viele Bikes habt ihr denn alle? [emoji23] 
Ich bin ja schon arm wenn ich mir nächstes jahr mein erstes enduro hole [emoji14]
Andererseits wenn ich das Geld hätte dann hätte ich auch mindestens ein Hardtail, ein Allmountain und ein Enduro ... 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Dezember 2016)

fx99 schrieb:


> Sag mal wie viele Bikes habt ihr denn alle? [emoji23]
> Ich bin ja schon arm wenn ich mir nächstes jahr mein erstes enduro hole [emoji14]
> Andererseits wenn ich das Geld hätte dann hätte ich auch mindestens ein Hardtail, ein Allmountain und ein Enduro ...



Also, wenn Du nicht mindestens eins für jede Wetterlage, eins für die diversen Trails und noch eins für die Straße und eins für die Stadt hast ist das schon n Bissl wenig! Die Anzahl zu besitzender Räder ist folglich n+1, wobei n niemals < oder = 1 sein darf! 
Alles klar? 

Ich komm jedenfalls mit dem Hardtail


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. Dezember 2016)

Das war nur Spaß. Winterenduro = Sommerenduro bei mir. Hab sonst nur noch 2 E-Bikes, ein 25 Jahre altes GT, ein Damenrad von 1950 ca. und ein MTB vom Schrottplatz. Das waren glaub alle. Habe in diesem Jahr 2 verkauft, um Platz zu schaffen .


----------



## fx99 (14. Dezember 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Also, wenn Du nicht mindestens eins für jede Wetterlage, eins für die diversen Trails und noch eins für die Straße und eins für die Stadt hast ist das schon n Bissl wenig! Die Anzahl zu besitzender Räder ist folglich n+1, wobei n niemals < oder = 1 sein darf!
> Alles klar?
> 
> Ich komm jedenfalls mit dem Hardtail


Hahaha [emoji1] [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. Dezember 2016)

Zudem sollte n Element der natürlichen Zahlen sein.


----------



## fx99 (14. Dezember 2016)

n wird häufig zur Benennung von Variablen verwendet, deren Werte auf natürliche Zahlen beschränkt sind
Wikipedia
[emoji14] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fx99 (14. Dezember 2016)

Mathe ist scheisse ich weiss. Ich schäme mich fürs klugscheissen 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. Dezember 2016)

Häufig ist nicht immer. Wollte nur sichergehen!


----------



## Axl_S (14. Dezember 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich komm jedenfalls mit dem Hardtail


Ich auch


----------



## Nightfly.666 (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich konnte gestern nicht kommen, weil meine MagicShine plötzlich nicht mehr ging. Hab nochmal geladen, aber der Akku ist scheint defekt. Ich bringe die Leuchte mal nächste Woche mit. Denke mal da wird sicher einer mitfahren der einen passenden Akku dabei hat, um sie zu testen.


----------



## Bukk (15. Dezember 2016)

jo den Plötzlichen Magicshine Akkutod hatte ich vor 3 Jahren auch. Ging nix mehr - geladen hat er auch nicht mehr (Lampe am Ladegerät wurde auch nicht mehr rot). Hab das Ding aufgeschnitten aber an den Akkus nichts erkennen können.
Dann neue bestellt (diesmal die etwas teureren 'Markenakkus' mit bisschen mehr Ausdauer) und seitdem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Dezember 2016)

Immer wenns nicht regnet,
muss ich an Euch denken....

Wie siehts aus morgen Abend? Bin dabei!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Dezember 2016)

Kann mir jemand einen MagicShine Akku mitbringen zum Ausleihen? Wenn nicht kann ich trotzdem fahren, aber halt nicht so schnell .


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Dezember 2016)

Hab noch einen,- das Blechding. Wenn Dir das reicht...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich bring auch beide MS Lampen mit.


----------



## orudne (20. Dezember 2016)

Bin nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Dezember 2016)

Mist, morgen letzter Schultag... Stress! Bin raus


----------



## Derschlankesimo (27. Dezember 2016)

Wer begleitet mich morgen?


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Dezember 2016)

Leider verhindert.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## orudne (27. Dezember 2016)

Bin auch raus


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Dezember 2016)

Könnte klappen bei mir!


----------



## jonasrueger (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (28. Dezember 2016)

Super, dann seid ihr ja schon zu zweit, mir ist nämlich leider was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Dezember 2016)

Schaffe es definitiv!


----------



## jonasrueger (28. Dezember 2016)

alles klar, bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Dezember 2016)

Mit 2 Stunden 45 Minuten und genau 39,5 km wars ziemlich knackig, kurz und geil 
Zu zweit die Ostrunde geshreddert. Soweit sehr nett, größtenteils trocken bis sämig und erstaunlich gut gepflegt 

Fazit: mehr Rückentraining für weniger Federweg!


----------



## orudne (28. Dezember 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Fazit: mehr Rückentraining für weniger Federweg!



Ich arbeite gerade an "mehr Rückentraining und mehr Federweg"
;-)


----------



## Derschlankesimo (30. Dezember 2016)

Tadaa


----------



## mzonq (30. Dezember 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich arbeite gerade an "mehr Rückentraining und mehr Federweg"
> ;-)



Na..da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Januar 2017)

Aloha! 

Ich hoffe, dass wir uns alle bald von unseren diversen (Rücken- und Rahmen-)Zipperlein erholen und mit mehr oder weniger Federweg gut ins neue Jahr starten!

Hoffnung macht auch dieser Facebook Beitrag zum DAV Schwaben:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1129303743857934:0


----------



## Bukk (2. Januar 2017)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Tadaa



uiiiiii na da kannst ja direkt wieder einen schicken Hobel draus zimmern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (3. Januar 2017)

Bukk schrieb:


> uiiiiii na da kannst ja direkt wieder einen schicken Hobel draus zimmern!


Der neue Hobel möchte morgen raus ins Schneegestöber. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Januar 2017)

Sehr chick! 

Ich bin für morgen raus,- hab mich heut n Bissl abgelegt... Net schlimm, aber schmerzhaft!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Januar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!
> 
> Wir haben neue Freunde im Wald.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. Januar 2017)

Fast das Gleiche bei mir gestern  am Spot. Konnte den Sturz aber noch verhindern.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Januar 2017)

... komische Zeit zur Zeit...


----------



## Dude5882 (8. Januar 2017)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Der neue Hobel möchte morgen raus ins Schneegestöber. Wer ist dabei?


Sieht potent aus


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Januar 2017)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Der neue Hobel möchte morgen raus ins Schneegestöber. Wer ist dabei?



Morgen sieht gut aus. Zumindest zeitlich...


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2017)

Regen auf abtauendem Schnee? Nö.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Januar 2017)

Radelthon?!?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Januar 2017)

Mist, bin dann doch raus für heute... Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (17. Januar 2017)

Wer hat das große Kreuz in der Liste für Zubehör gemacht? Sitzheizung, usw...? Ist derjenige morgen auf dem Radel unterwegs?


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Januar 2017)

Oh yes!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Januar 2017)

Hier, ich


----------



## Derschlankesimo (18. Januar 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## El_Huette (18. Januar 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei, wenn ich vorher nix gegenteiliges schreibe


----------



## Axl_S (18. Januar 2017)

Auch am Start.


----------



## orudne (18. Januar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Radelthon?!?


Das ist ja mein Stichwort sonst, aber bei mir dauert es noch ein bisschen bis das wieder geht 
:-/


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Januar 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Das ist ja mein Stichwort sonst, aber bei mir dauert es noch ein bisschen bis das wieder geht
> :-/




Schnelle gute Besserung - wir vermissen Dich!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Januar 2017)

Gestern 6 Mittwochsfahrer bei frostigen -5°C unterwegs. 

Schneedecke weitgehend griffig, unter Bäumen auch mal nur so ein bisschen Schneestaub, an einigen wenigen Stellen aber auch Eis (tückisch unter Schnee) bzw. Eisspuren (komprimierter Schnee angetaut und dann überfroren). Ich hatte 24km und 670hm auf der Uhr (ein paar Mittwochsfahrer mit weiter Anfahrt haben teils deutlich mehr, meine Angaben sind immer relativ nah an der eigentlich Runde ab Degerloch und zurück). Das ist für die Mittwochsfahrer eher wenig, war aber aus meiner Sicht bei dem Schnee und der Kälte reichlich.  


Geht die Abfahrt bei dem Schnee? 

 <- wie die Lemminge an der Klippe 

Ja, geht! 


Griffig und gut zu fahren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. Januar 2017)

Sa wat di krap! Ganz schön kalt hier! Meine letzte MTB-Fahrt war bei über 30 grad im Dschungel Thailands vor 2 Wochen. . 
Geringfügig anders stellt sich die Wetterprognose für kommenden Mittwoch dar. Wäre dennoch dabei.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (23. Januar 2017)

Ich hänge mich mal an den Thailänder am Mittwoch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (23. Januar 2017)

schgugge...


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Januar 2017)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich mal an den Thailänder am Mittwoch.



ich nicht


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Januar 2017)

Bin heut nicht dabei.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. Januar 2017)

Paßt auf beim Fahren! An mehreren Stellen (u.a. Salamandertrail) hat jemand Überfahrrampen, die über Baumstämme u.ä. führen zerstört. Immer den hinteren Teil, zum Abrollen, den man erstmal nicht sieht. So merkt man erst beim drüberfahren, dass man hätte schanzen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Januar 2017)

War gerade im Wald. Schwimmt alles... Fährt morgen trotzdem jemand?


----------



## Chisum (31. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht ne Forstwegrunde? Da wär ich dabei.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (31. Januar 2017)

Wäre auch dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2017)

Jau, FortbewegungsForstwegRunde (FFR) statt TrailZerstörungsSchlammSchlacht (TZSS). 

@orudne das wäre doch auch etwas für Dich, oder?


----------



## orudne (31. Januar 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Jau, FortbewegungsForstwegRunde (FFR) statt TrailZerstörungsSchlammSchlacht (TZSS).
> 
> @orudne das wäre doch auch etwas für Dich, oder?



Wenn, dann wäre ich für die Schlammschlacht zu haben!! ;-)

Aber Radfahren geht so oder so noch nicht :-(

PS: Die Forstwege sind heute morgen spiegelglatt gewesen. Ob8!!


----------



## jonasrueger (31. Januar 2017)

Ich wäre gerne dabei. Hoffe es reicht mir, da ich morgen Kundentermine habe. Falls ich nicht da bin bitte pünktlich ohne mich los!

Auch wenn wir jedes Jahr die gleichen Diskussionen haben und ich @Hochdrik verstehen kann würde ich lieber auf die ungeschotterten Wege. Fahre aber auch gerne und ohne murren eine Schotterrunde mit.


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Februar 2017)

Bei mir aus berufsterminlichen Gründen gerade eh eher fraglich, ob ich es schaffe.

Bitte nicht mit mir rechnen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Februar 2017)

Chisum schrieb:


> Forstwegrunde





Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> auch dabei


Wir können ja crossern...


----------



## Hockdrik (1. Februar 2017)

Ihr habt alle Crosser?
Ich will auch...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Februar 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle Crosser?
> Ich will auch...



War eine reine Mutmaßung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (1. Februar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wir können ja crossern...



Das war mein Plan. Kann mich aber ausklinken, wenns nicht passt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Februar 2017)

Chisum schrieb:


> Das war mein Plan. Kann mich aber ausklinken, wenns nicht passt.


Nö, is doch gut. Muss sehen, ob ich das noch hingebastelt bekomm bis heut Abend, aber sonst halt HT...


----------



## jonasrueger (1. Februar 2017)

komme auch. Allerdings mit dem HT - sollte euch aber nicht stören. Hab kein Problem damit 50KM Hardtail-Schotter schnell zu fahren.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Februar 2017)

Komm auch mit dem HT. Keine Zeit mehr zum schrauben... Fahr auch gern 82 Km schnell (das ist dann Radelthon  )...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Februar 2017)

War ne ganz schöne, aber auch schöne, Sauerei heut. Wir sind quasi keinen Meter Trail gefahren, war auch gut so. Teils hat's fiese Eisplatten ziemlich unvermittelt im Wald. Und kräftig Holzernte!
Hatte 50/900 auf der Uhr... Und dann noch putzen!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. Februar 2017)

Morgen wieder ne normale Runde?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Februar 2017)

Prinzipiell gerne! Meld mich morgen im Laufe des Tages nochmal...


----------



## jonasrueger (7. Februar 2017)

Ich hoffe auch, dass ich es schaffe.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. Februar 2017)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Morgen wieder ne normale Runde?


Bin auch für eine völlig durchschnittliche Fahrt. 
Bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Februar 2017)

Hab mich grad selbst ins Aus gestellt... Nix heut :-/


----------



## El_Huette (8. Februar 2017)

Wenn alles glatt läuft, bin ich am Start.


----------



## jonasrueger (8. Februar 2017)

Muss absagen.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Februar 2017)

Hatte es versucht, schaffe es aber leider nicht - viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## El_Huette (9. Februar 2017)

Da unser üblicher Protokollant nicht mit am Start war, übernehme ich das mal kurz.

Wir müssten ca. 25-30 km in ca. 2h unterwegs gewesen sein. Das alles zu viert mit einem Novizen  Mit Höhenmetern kann ich leider nicht dienen. Es ging Richtung Heslach auf den üblichen Pfaden unter sehr guten Trail-Bedingungen, wie ich finde. Sogar der Woody war in guter Verfassung.

Am Ende des Woodys hatten wir dann auch noch eine Begegnung mit einem Eiernest-Bewohner. Der hat uns erst einmal Belehrt, dass wir da nicht des Nachts fahren dürfen und dass uns das auf die Füße fallen wird, wenn es zur weiteren Genehmigung kommt. Der Man blieb bei allem aber sachlich und gab sich dann auch als Befürworter der Strecke zu erkennen. Im Grunde hatte er mit seiner Predigt recht und so kamen von uns im Grunde keine Widerworte...
Alles in allem eine feine Runde zu 4t mit Ausklangbier zu 3t (danke nochmal an Daniel fürs Ausgeben )

in diesem Sinne...ride on und happy trails


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. Februar 2017)

Bitte bitte! 
Sollten wir einen neuen Thread starten der etwas moderner klingt? Habe mir sagen lassen "Regelmäßiger Biketreff" hört sich nach Altherren- und Forststraßenfahrertreff an . Gibt`s hier einen BWLer? Wie wäre es mit "Wednesdayriders" o.ä..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Februar 2017)

Traditionen müssen manchmal auch einfach gewahrt werden


----------



## Chisum (9. Februar 2017)

Bei mir passt das Kriterium "Altherr" aber, als "Rider" gehe ich nicht mehr durch .


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2017)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Gibt`s hier einen BWLer?



yep



Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Sollten wir einen neuen Thread starten der etwas moderner klingt?



Klar. Wie lautet die Zielsetzung des Re-Namings?
Besteht Bedarf für einen Re-Launch? Nimmt der Marktanteil ab?
Liegt eine Abweichung zw. Ist- und Wunsch-Zielruppe vor?
Wollen wir andere Mitfahrer anziehen? Oder mehr Mitfahrer?



Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Habe mir sagen lassen "Regelmäßiger Biketreff" hört sich nach Altherren- und Forststraßenfahrertreff an.



Aha. Wie relevant* und wie groß war die Teilnehmerzahl dieser Umfrage?
*Zugehörigkeit zur Ist- bzw. Wunsch-Zielgruppe



Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit "Wednesdayriders" o.ä..



Kann man erst nach einer Verprobung mit der relevanten Zielgruppe (s.o.) entscheiden.
Dabei sollte nicht nur die Präferenz abgefragt werden, sondern auch die Bereitschaft aufgrund der Namensänderung öfter/erstmals mitzufahren sowie den Treff weiterzuempfehlen.

Vor einer Änderung sollte man dann den vermeintlichen Vorteilen noch etwaige Nachteile gegenüberstellen:
- Verlust sporadischer Mitleser und Mitfahrer, die die Änderung nicht mitbekommen
- Verwirrung (gilt der alte oder der neue Thread?)
- Unübersichtlichkeit (parallele Verabredung in beiden Threads)
- Notwendigkeit, den Link an verschiedenen Stellen zu aktualisieren (z.B. Gruppenbeschreibung FB-Gruppe MTB Stuttgart)
- Verlust alter Mitfahrer, die sich mit so modernen Begriffen wie Wednesdayriders nicht identifizieren wollen
- Teilnahme neuer Mitfahrer, die auf so moderne Begriffe wie Wednesdayriders abfahren

Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch mehrere Test-Threads mit unterschiedlichen Namen aufmachen und gucken, welcher sich durchsetzt:
- Wednesdayriders
- Geländeradfahrer Treff Degerloch
- Wednesday Cool Bikers
- Forst Reiter Stuttgart
- Nachtschreck Süd
- Bike Angels Zacke


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Februar 2017)

P.S.: Im Herbst hat dieser Thread 10-jähriges Jubiläum. Das sollten wir vielleicht noch mitnehmen bevor wir einen neuen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## BrotherMo (9. Februar 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arbeitest du im gleichen Laden wie ich.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Februar 2017)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber:


guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Traditionen müssen manchmal auch einfach gewahrt werden


----------



## El_Huette (10. Februar 2017)

Ich sehe keinen Bedarf. Weder bzgl. Namensvercoolerung noch bzgl. Gruppenexpansion.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Februar 2017)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Besteht Bedarf für einen Re-Launch? Nimmt der Marktanteil ab?
> Liegt eine Abweichung zw. Ist- und Wunsch-Zielruppe vor?
> Wollen wir andere Mitfahrer anziehen? Oder mehr Mitfahrer?


Bedarf ja, könnte sein. Manchmal sind wir nur zu zweit oder dritt unterwegs. Einmal im Sommer fiel die Runde bei bestem Wetter aus, da ich der einzige war der fahren wollte. Also eine handvoll mehr Leute könnten wir schon vertragen. Ob das jetzt durch eine Umbenennung passierern muss sei dahingestellt. War nur so eine spontane Idee.


----------



## orudne (10. Februar 2017)

Ich seh da ebenso erstmal keinen Bedarf. 

Wir hatten 2016 auch einige größere Gruppen - bei denen man schon ernsthaft über Aufteilung in zwei Gruppen hätte nachdenken sollen (wie das die Unisportler betreiben) 

Einige der regelmäßigen Mitfahrern sind z.Zt. nicht regelmäßig dabei, wegen Beruf oder Krankheit. 
Ich würde sagen, dass gibt sich wieder. 

Auch 2015 gab es Tage, an denen ich dann alleine an der Zacke stand. Um dann die Woche drauf mit 9 Leuten durch den Wald zu toben. (Und die Teilnehmerzahl in der Sommerferienzeit halte ich nicht für repräsentant)

Mir kommt es allerdings so vor, wie wenn die Gruppen 2015 großteils fahrtechnisch und vor allem auch menschlich homogener waren. 

Das soll sich jetzt gar nicht gegen "Neulinge" richten. Wir waren alle mal neu dabei. Und mancher hat sich auch erst in der Mittwochsfahrer Gruppe fahrtechnisch weiterentwickelt. 

Ich denke, dass der ein oder andere (neue oder auch alte) Mitfahrer keine Lust auf eine latente Anspannung in der Gruppe hat, weil er einfach noch nach der Arbeit auf den herrlichen Trails, die wir hier so haben, entspannen will.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2017)

Demnächst Bikeshop in der Nähe unseres Treffs 






> Am 4. März 2017 eröffnet in der Löffelstraße 20 in Degerloch nahe der offiziellen Downhillstrecke Bobo's Bikeshop. Hier gibt's vom Bikeservice über Getränke und Snacks bis hin zu Ersatzteilen nahezu alles damit ihr beim Biken nicht den Spaß verliert - denn darum geht's in unserem Lieblingssport. Auch wer nur mal eine Runde am Flipperautomat stehen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen!


Quelle: Facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Februar 2017)

Super der sitzt ja direkt an der "Quelle". Snackbar klingt auch gut.

Wie sieht diesen Mittwoch aus, mit dem regelmäßigen Biketreff? Ich wäre dabei, um dem virtuosen Geländeradsport zu fröhnen.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2017)

Kollidiert diese Woche leider mit Geschäftstermin.


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. Februar 2017)

Eins fällt mir zumindest auf - Mädels hat der Name irgendwie kaum angelockt bzw. nie arg lange dabei gehalten. Vielleicht sollte man mal in die Richtung was überdenken - rein Marketingtechnisch. 
Und wenn der Theo noch dabei wär - dann könnt man die Frabe Pink eh mit einbauen.
Nur mal so als Anregung und ursprünglicher Mitnahmensgeber eingeworfen (wobei Hauptverantwortlich für den namen war Stefan, gegebenfalls beschwerden bitte primär an ihn, wenn er einfach zu uncool geworden ist)
ride on
wr


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2017)

"Pink Wednesday Ride" ist notiert und geht an die Mafo. 

Passendes Werbevideo:


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. Februar 2017)

Bis jetzt noch keiner dabei . Vielleicht sollten wir Ladydrinks anbieten. Das Konzept geht ja anderswo auch auf.


----------



## El_Huette (14. Februar 2017)

Ich bin für diesen Mittwoch leider raus :-(


----------



## Derschlankesimo (14. Februar 2017)

Finden sich für morgen noch ein paar rüstige Herren oder auch Damen für die wöchentliche Runde auf dem Drahtesel?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Februar 2017)

Ich hab heut Nachmittag n Termin mit ungewissem Ausgang. Würde mich ggf. spontan melden und dazugesellen. Aber ohne pinkne Socken?! Darf ich?


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Februar 2017)

das wär doch was - pinke drinks für die Trinkflasche oder Rucksack. Udn hinterher ein Schöfferhofer Grapefruit Weizen. Vielleicht zieht das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (15. Februar 2017)

"Die Trailboys und Downhillladies Stuttgart"
"Muddy Mary & Hans Dampf Trailrunde" - hmm, da fühlen sich eventuell die Maxxis Fahrer nicht angesprochen
wir könnten dann ja auch das Angebot erweitern mit z.B. Bikefitting - finde die richtigen Klamotten zu Deiner Fahrradfarbe (passend zur Jahreszeit)


....aber eigentlich will ich doch nur Radfahren!!!!
Mit netten Leuten, egal ob auf Hardtails, Fullies, Pedelecs....
;-)


----------



## GG71 (15. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute, das klingt alles sehr verlockend, leider ist mir 18:30h too early, da habe ich noch mein Monitor im Büro vor der Nase.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (15. Februar 2017)

Arbeiten wird im allgemeinen völlig überschätzt .

So denn sind wohl nur Simon und ich heute hoch zu Rosse? Und Tobi evtl..
Habe heute im Übrigen kein Handy dabei. Also wenn doch was dazwischenkommt, bitte hier bescheid sagen.


----------



## AnReli (15. Februar 2017)

MoinMoin!
bin auch dabei (Sonntagsfahrer ;-) )


----------



## Kompostman (15. Februar 2017)

Heute 1830 oben an der Zacke?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (15. Februar 2017)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Heute 1830 oben an der Zacke?


Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (15. Februar 2017)

Schon wieder Hals- und Kopfweh ... daher raus. Beim Threadnamen einfach weitere 5.000 Posts warten, dann ist der wieder Hip


----------



## Nightfly.666 (15. Februar 2017)

Möglich. Die Trompetenjeans war ja auch irgendwann wieder in. Sind ja nun doch 4-5 Leute . Bis gleich!


----------



## Kompostman (15. Februar 2017)

Staue mich gerade nach Hause. Bin evtl 5-10min später da.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Februar 2017)

Schöne Runde gestern mit 6, je nach Zählweise bis zu 16 Teilnehmern (Lampen pro Kopf...) 
Hatte auf der Harrison Ford - Gedächtnisrunde 61 km mit 1300 hm zusammen. Mit 15,xxx Schnitt 

-No Foto-


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Februar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> 61 km mit 1300 hm zusammen. Mit 15,xxx Schnitt


----------



## GG71 (16. Februar 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Gedächtnisrunde 61 km mit 1300 hm zusammen. Mit 15,xxx Schnitt


Habt Ihr unterwegs Wölfe oder Bären getroffen?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Februar 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr unterwegs Wölfe oder Bären getroffen?


Nein, gejagt und gegrillt


----------



## Nightfly.666 (16. Februar 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr unterwegs Wölfe oder Bären getroffen?


Nein aber einen Fuchs. Letzte Woche rannte er noch 50m vor mir her, bis er draufkam, dass er auch in den Wald abbiegen kann. Gestern ist er gleich abgehauen. Schlauer Fuchs sag ich da nur.


----------



## Kompostman (16. Februar 2017)

Schöne Runde am Mittwoch! Gerne wieder & Danke für den Indiana Jones!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. Februar 2017)

Wenn jemand den heiligen Gral sucht, helfen wir immer gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. Februar 2017)

Ich bin ja letzten Mittwoch mit dem Vorderrad weggerutscht. Nicht der Rede wert aber: Habe mir ins Nagelbett des linken Zeigefingers einen Fremdkörper eingefangen, als ich an einem Ast streifte. Kaum was gespürt, aber zwei Tage später schwoll es an und eiterte. Heute wurde mir der Nagel operativ entfernt. Wächst wohl wieder so nach wie vorher.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Februar 2017)

Na dann: beste Besserung! 
Fährst morgen trotzdem? 
Ich weiß, wie immer, noch nicht sicher, obs reicht...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. Februar 2017)

Nein das geht nicht . Zudem gehe ich Do früh zum Skifahren. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich auf die Skier stehe, aber ich geh mal mit.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (21. Februar 2017)

Ich bin dabei morgen.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Februar 2017)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## orudne (21. Februar 2017)

Von mir auch: Gute Besserung!


----------



## jonasrueger (22. Februar 2017)

Gute Besserung Daniel. Hoffe die Erschütterung auf den Skiern tut am Finger nicht so weh. Den Stock kann man ja weglassen. 

Ich bin auch dabei, heute abend.


----------



## Kompostman (22. Februar 2017)

Bei mir klappt es zu 99% nicht. Wenn doch melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. Februar 2017)

Ich werd heut doch nicht aufkreuzen... Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Februar 2017)

Wie isses denn morgen? Ich könnte, evtl., unter gewissen Umständen, versuchen vielleicht am Start zu stehen...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (28. Februar 2017)

Dito


----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. Februar 2017)

Ich erhole meinen Finger und widme mich meiner Fortbildung. 4 Tage Skifahren und Snowboarden ging übrigens . Danke für die Genesungswünsche! Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## El_Huette (1. März 2017)

Ich plane am Start zu sein. Falls ich nicht da bin, komme ich nicht. Also nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (1. März 2017)

Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, außerdem regnet's.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. März 2017)

Okay, aus Wetter- und Zeitgründen bleib ich auch daheim! Save the Trail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (1. März 2017)

Me too ... bzw ich bleibe noch ein bissel im Büro :-/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. März 2017)

Es ist nass, eklig, erntevershreddert und zeitlich ungewiss....

Fahmatrotzdem?


----------



## Hockdrik (8. März 2017)

ich nüt, Dienstreise


----------



## Derschlankesimo (8. März 2017)

Mussischgucken mitwetter


----------



## jonasrueger (8. März 2017)

Das klingt ja hochmotiviert.
Ich hab mir auch überlegt, klettern oder joggen zu gehen. Zeit hätte ich vermutlich.
Regen soll wohl zur Mittagszeit einsetzen und deutlich spürbar werden.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. März 2017)

Kann nicht.


----------



## jonasrueger (8. März 2017)

Dann sage ich jetzt (für mich) heute abend ab.


----------



## flomo1 (8. März 2017)

Wollte eigentlich auch mal wieder dazustoßen. Hab leider noch nen Termin reinbekommen. Motivation sieht hier aber auch nicht besonders hoch aus.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (8. März 2017)

Um heute im Regen zu fahren fehlt mir die Motivation. Bin auch raus.


----------



## El_Huette (8. März 2017)

Also ICH........fahre heute nur noch nach Hause mit dem Radl. Zu wenig Zeit und zu nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. März 2017)

Hätte nen neuen Threadtitel:
"RBT - Realbiketrailsurfers - Wer kommt heute nicht?"


----------



## Hockdrik (9. März 2017)

Das Wetter wird ja auch mal wieder besser und wenn man dann mal Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour zum Beispiel am Wochenende hat - egal ob in Stuttgart oder anderswo - bietet sich mit dem DAV Schwaben jetzt eine neue Möglichkeit. Die DAV Sektion Schwaben hat nämlich seit Ende letzten Jahres eine neu gegründete MTB-Gruppe Stuttgart, die gerade ihr erstes Kurs- und Touren-Programm veröffentlicht hat.

Von Fahrtechnik-Kursen für Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und Frauen sowie Touren im Schwarzwald, Allgäu, Pfalz und Schweiz, aber auch hier in Stuttgart ist alles dabei. Insgesamt zwölf Termine stehen zur Auswahl.
Hier der Link zu dem Touren- und Kurs-Angebot für 2017:
http://www.alpenverein-schwaben.de/gruppen/gruppen-in-stuttgart/mountainbikegruppe/programm.html

Zum Kennenlernen gibt es jeden Dienstag bis Ostern in der Turnhalle der Waldschule (Georgiiweg, Waldau) eine Stunde Ausgleichsport für Biker und Bikerinnen. Aktuelle Infos gibt es auch immer mal wieder auf der Seite des DAV Schwaben bei Facebook.

Jeder der mitmachen und sich mit Stuttgarter Bikern vernetzen will, vielleicht sogar Interesse hat, selbst als Guide mitzuwirken oder sich insgesamt für das Biken in Stuttgart engagieren will, ist natürlich auch als Mitglied herzlich willkommen. Zur Anmeldung geht es hier.
Bitte im Kommentarfeld angeben, dass Ihr insbesondere Interesse an MTB habt, dann kommt Ihr auf den internen Verteiler.
Auch bestehende DAV Schwaben Mitglieder können sich natürlich für die MTB-Gruppe melden, dazu einfach an die Geschäftsstelle wenden.


----------



## jonasrueger (14. März 2017)

...und wöchentlich grüßt das Murmeltier...oder so ähnlich.
Nachdem auch alle Winterschläfer durch dir aktuellen Temperaturen aufgeweckt sein sollten stellt sich mir die Frage:

Wer kommt morgen mit? Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. März 2017)

dabei


----------



## Derschlankesimo (14. März 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. März 2017)

Ich auch!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (14. März 2017)

Doch nicht dabei, Konzertkarten...


----------



## Chisum (15. März 2017)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. März 2017)

Irgendwie waren die 38km und gut 1.000hm heute Abend ganz schön hart. Aber auch schön und teilweise ganz schön schnell. 
Zu sechst waren wir und es lagen ganz schön Frühlingsgefühle in der lauen Luft. Und auf dem losen Schotter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. März 2017)

Ja, wir waren fleißig heute! 

51km mit 1260hm stehen auf meiner Uhr!

Geil!!!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (16. März 2017)

War top gestern!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. März 2017)

Ich bin für heute raus, muß arbeiten.


----------



## Hockdrik (22. März 2017)

Ich bin für heute raus. Im Wald ist es pitsche-patsche nass und das muss ja nicht sein.
Nicht für Mann und Maschine, aber auch nicht für die Trails.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (22. März 2017)

Ich wäre dabei


----------



## El_Huette (22. März 2017)

Bin auch raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (22. März 2017)

Meine Motivation reicht auch nicht mehr für das Gewühle im Schlamm.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (22. März 2017)

Okay dann eben Poldi vs. England.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. März 2017)

Ich mach das hier:


----------



## Dude5882 (28. März 2017)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Hockdrik (28. März 2017)

jau!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (28. März 2017)

Ha glaaar


----------



## fabian0989 (28. März 2017)

Versuche morgen auch dabei zu sein - endlich noch mal!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dude5882 (28. März 2017)

Ich bin halt noch etwas langsam. ... Lange Pause.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. März 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. März 2017)

Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, kann leider nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (29. März 2017)

Bin dabei. Leider grad total im Stress und daher bissel durch den Wind. Somit auch nicht 100% auf der Höhe. Aber hab gehört Bewegung soll da gut sein. Zur Not lass ich mich dann halt mit dem Ingmar zurückfallen.


----------



## El_Huette (29. März 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (29. März 2017)

Stau - bin raus


----------



## El_Huette (29. März 2017)

Wird knapp bei mir. Bitte nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## orudne (29. März 2017)

Schöne Runde mal wieder, bei traumhaftem Wetter!

Zum Glück war ich nicht der Einzige mit schlechter Kondition!
;-)

Aber bis zum Sommer wird das wieder!!!


----------



## Dude5882 (4. April 2017)

Wer fährt morgen?


----------



## orudne (4. April 2017)

Bin für morgen leider raus :-/


----------



## fabian0989 (4. April 2017)

Versuch am Start zu sein

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dude5882 (5. April 2017)

Ich komme wenn min. einer verbindlich zusagt --> lange Anfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (5. April 2017)

Bei mir wird es auch ein Versuch.


----------



## Hockdrik (5. April 2017)

ich sage verbindlich zu


----------



## Chisum (5. April 2017)

Ich auch.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. April 2017)

I`ll be on the start. I swear!


----------



## fabian0989 (5. April 2017)

Bin auch dabei - gerade Feierabend.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. April 2017)

Yeah! Heavyest RBT seither... 71/ 1700 sagt Strava  sehr fein, meine Damen und Herren! Danke fürs mitkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (6. April 2017)

Ja, war schön und heavy. Wobei es da ja schon auch Abstufungen bei der Laufleistung gab. So hatte ich zum Beispiel nur 58/1.400.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. April 2017)

In der Orux- Aufzeichnung waren es 3600hm und dafür nur 12 Auszeichnungen... Vielleicht brauche ich auch noch so n Sigma-Kabel am Rad- Barometer- Ding... Alles unzureichend!


----------



## orudne (6. April 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> In der Orux- Aufzeichnung waren es 3600hm und dafür nur 12 Auszeichnungen... Vielleicht brauche ich auch noch so n Sigma-Kabel am Rad- Barometer- Ding... Alles unzureichend!


Strava ist schon ganz ok bei den HM. Die gleichen die Strecke mit der Karte ab. (was bei RR Runden besser funktioniert, als im Gelände)
Sonst gibt es noch Garmin Geräte, die einen barometrischen Höhenmesser haben.
Reine GPS-Aufzeichnungen kann man für die hm-Berechnung vergessen.

Nen Sigma ROX mit barometrischer hm-Erfassung kann ich dir mal ausleihen, meiner liegt im Keller und verstaubt ;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. April 2017)

Sehr cool! Geil wäre ja ein Gerät, welches Hm barometrisch erfasst, per GPS trackt und das Ganze dann zu Strava hochlädt. Outdoorhandy mit Barometer oder Garmin Fenix oder sowas...


----------



## orudne (6. April 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sehr cool! Geil wäre ja ein Gerät, welches Hm barometrisch erfasst, per GPS trackt und das Ganze dann zu Strava hochlädt. Outdoorhandy mit Barometer oder Garmin Fenix oder sowas...



Mein Sigma ROX kann noch kein GPS, deshalb ist er jetzt auch im Keller und der kleine Garmin am Lenker. ;-)
Aber zum Abgleichen mit anderen Geräten würde er es tun.


----------



## Nuc89 (6. April 2017)

Ich hab mir den Lezyne micro c gps bestellt der soll das alles können.  Und ist klein.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. April 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sehr cool! Geil wäre ja ein Gerät, welches Hm barometrisch erfasst, per GPS trackt und das Ganze dann zu Strava hochlädt. Outdoorhandy mit Barometer oder Garmin Fenix oder sowas...


Ich habe das Outdoorhandy BlackView6000. Hat einen Atmosphärensensor (= Barometer). Habe mich aber noch nicht damit befasst, ob es eineSoftware gibt die nach dem Barometer aufzeichnet.


----------



## Advii (6. April 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Yeah! Heavyest RBT seither... 71/ 1700 sagt Strava


wow! wann hast Du beendet?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. April 2017)

War so gegen 1 Uhr im Bett  daheim etwa 0.15 Uhr...


----------



## orudne (6. April 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> War so gegen 1 Uhr im Bett  daheim etwa 0.15 Uhr...


Also eher Die klassische "kurze" Feierabendrund.
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. April 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Also eher Die klassische "kurze" Feierabendrund.
> ;-)



Gööönau 

Seltsamerweise war ich erstaunlich fit heut morgen. Nachdem ich den Wecker erschlagen hab. Und nach drei Liter Espressssso...


----------



## GG71 (6. April 2017)

Hallole,

auch in Orux kann man Höhe vom Barometer, Höhe aus DEM (optional interpoliert) und NMEA-Höhenkorrektur zu verwenden.
Dann muss aber die entsprechende Daten\Karte heruntergeladen haben.

Wie lange heben Eure Lampen-Akkus?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. April 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Wie lange heben Eure Lampen-Akkus?


Desto weniger Licht und desto voller geladen desto länger


----------



## GG71 (6. April 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Desto weniger Licht und desto voller geladen desto länger


Sag' bloß, das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet ;-) 
Wenn Ihr die halbe Nacht in Wälder herumgurkt, dann habt Ihr bestimmt Akkus mit dem Fahr-Akku meiner E-MTB vergleichbar dabei.
Oder sind es Sternfahrten um einer Akku-Depponie?


----------



## orudne (6. April 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Sag' bloß, das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet ;-)
> Wenn Ihr die halbe Nacht in Wälder herumgurkt, dann habt Ihr bestimmt Akkus mit dem Fahr-Akku meiner E-MTB vergleichbar dabei.
> Oder sind es Sternfahrten um einer Akku-Depponie?



Ich hab normalerweise sowas auf dem Kopf und so eine am Lenker.
Wenn ich nicht immer auf 100% fahre, dann hält das auch für einen längeren Nightride.

Ersatzakkus hab ich nicht dabei.

Edit:
Die Ausleuchtung der Radon Lampen ist nicht soooo toll, aber dafür kosten die auch nur 25% von Lupine.


----------



## GG71 (6. April 2017)

Habe im Prinzip was Vergleichbares, das heißt, mein Akku ist Defekt\Ausschluss :-\
Bei 100% max 2h, ab dann sinkt die Helligkeit step by step.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. April 2017)

Ich fahre mit einer MagicShine und komme immer gut klar, wenn ich die volle Leistung nur bei Abfahrten einschalte.


----------



## Dude5882 (10. April 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> War so gegen 1 Uhr im Bett  daheim etwa 0.15 Uhr...


Das nenne ich mal motiviert!


----------



## orudne (11. April 2017)

Wenn ich morgen pünktlich aus dem Geschäft komme,  dann bin ich am Start.
Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (11. April 2017)

klappt bei mir zeitlich wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. April 2017)

...politisch komplexe Situation bei mir. Melde mich...


----------



## fabian0989 (11. April 2017)

Bin morgen auch dabei!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dude5882 (11. April 2017)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## orudne (12. April 2017)

ich versuch es, wird aber knapp.

Bitte nicht warten.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. April 2017)

Bei mir wird das definitiv nix heut! Viel Spaß- es staubt grad überall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. April 2017)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Chisum (12. April 2017)

Komme auch.


----------



## Kompostman (18. April 2017)

Wie schaut es morgen bei dem Schietwetter aus?


----------



## jonasrueger (18. April 2017)

Ich wollte das gute Wetter nutzen und nochmal eine Runde drehen bevor man wegen des ungeeigneten Wetters ins Schwitzen gerät.


----------



## orudne (19. April 2017)

Ich bin für heute leider raus.


----------



## jonasrueger (19. April 2017)

Wer kommt denn heute Abend sicher? @guitarman-3000 @Kompostman 
Ich bewege mich keinen Meter vor die Türe, wenn ich in Degerloch alleine stehe.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. April 2017)

Sorry, ich kann derzeit nur sagen, dass es wenn dann knapp wird, aber vielleicht auch gar nicht klappt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. April 2017)

Ich bin da 

@Hockdrik wir können auch warten, falls Dir das hilft...


----------



## Hockdrik (19. April 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> @Hockdrik wir können auch warten, falls Dir das hilft...



Nö danke, entweder ich bin da oder nicht!


----------



## Kompostman (19. April 2017)

Ich kann frühestens um 1700 definitiv zu oder absagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (19. April 2017)

Eine Zusage reicht mir. Ich bin dabei, bis später!


----------



## Kompostman (19. April 2017)

Noch jemand online?


----------



## jonasrueger (19. April 2017)

Nein, alle in Degerloch. Jetzt geht's los.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. April 2017)

War doch ne nette, kleine Runde gestern... Mit meinem Schädelweh und sich dazugesellendem Schüttelfrost war ich froh, nach knapp 40km mit 750hm ins Bettchen fallen zu dürfen (ohne Protektoren versteht sich  )! 

Aprilwetter


----------



## Hockdrik (20. April 2017)

Ja, war eher eine kompakte und auch ohne Schüttelfrost frostige Runde. Jetzt war das Wetter so lange gut*, dass man sich an den Glitsch auf den Trails erst wieder gewöhnen muss. 

Blick gegen Ende der Tour Richtung Fernsehturm:





*Ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass sich v.a. Leute, die sich kaum draußen aufhalten, ständig über das Wetter beklagen? Die wissen scheinbar gar nicht, wie gut das Wetter gerade auch in Stuttgart ist. Ich bin dieses Jahr vielleicht an fünf Tagen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit etwas nass geworden und die trockenen Trails in der letzten Zeit sprechen auch Bände. Etwas Regen war eigentlich überfällig.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. April 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> *Ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass sich v.a. Leute, die sich kaum draußen aufhalten, ständig über das Wetter beklagen? Die wissen scheinbar gar nicht, wie gut das Wetter gerade auch in Stuttgart ist. Ich bin dieses Jahr vielleicht an fünf Tagen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit etwas nass geworden und die trockenen Trails in der letzten Zeit sprechen auch Bände. Etwas Regen war eigentlich überfällig.


 Meine autofahrenden Kollegen jammern auch immer, während ich mit Skihandschuhen zur Arbeit fahre . Mir ist es dabei warm.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. April 2017)

Kommt heut Abend jemand mit Boot fahren? Wir können ein Bissl Richtung Schönbuch radeln, oder mal wieder unsere Lieblings- Tour. Maybe Rössleweg... Oder urbanes Techniktraining... Oder... Oder...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. April 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr vielleicht an fünf Tagen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit etwas nass geworden



Gestern war so n Tag


----------



## orudne (26. April 2017)

Ich mag zwar Wassersport sehr, bin aber raus wegen Termin Kollisionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. April 2017)

Bisschen Schottern würde ich schon, nur die Trails kaputt fahren, muss nicht sein. Urban finde ich auch gut. 

Dabei!


----------



## mzonq (26. April 2017)

ich bin raus! - wenn ich denn schon drin war?


----------



## El_Huette (26. April 2017)

Ich falle heute aus. Hab zu viel zu tun.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. April 2017)

36km und 660hm zu dritt. Nass? Ja, schon auch nass, aber war schon schlimmer. 
Im Osten hat der Forst zum Teil wieder ganz ordentlich aufgeräumt.
An anderen Stellen findet man den Weg nicht mehr vor lauter Rückegassen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. April 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> 36km und 660hm zu dritt. Nass? Ja, schon auch nass, aber war schon schlimmer.
> Im Osten hat der Forst zum Teil wieder ganz ordentlich aufgeräumt.
> An anderen Stellen findet man den Weg nicht mehr vor lauter Rückegassen.



Stellenweise wars auch richtig schön


----------



## orudne (2. Mai 2017)

Morgen ist mal wieder Mittwoch ;-)

Wer ist dabei?

Wenn ich rechtzeitig aus der Arbeit raus komme, dann bin ich am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Mai 2017)

Ich kann nicht


----------



## Derschlankesimo (2. Mai 2017)

Bin wieder dabei


----------



## GG71 (3. Mai 2017)

Seid Ihr auch trotz aufgeweichten Trails heute abend unterwegs? 
Ich habe Urlaub und bin schmutzresistent, habe allerdings Rippenprellung wg. Abflug am Montag (beim fahren hat es aber nicht gestört)


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Mai 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Seid Ihr auch trotz aufgeweichten Trails heute abend unterwegs?



ich bin genau aus dem Grund heute nicht dabei, sondern werde wenn dann schottern

der Boden ist durchweicht und das Befahren bei diesen Bedingungen verbessert nicht gerade den Pflegezustand der Wege


----------



## orudne (3. Mai 2017)

GG71 schrieb:


> Seid Ihr auch trotz aufgeweichten Trails heute abend unterwegs?



Wird schon schmutzig werden, heute Abend.

Ich würde heute Abend Richtung Osten fahren. Da gibt es noch genügend natürliche Trails und die empfindlichen Stellen kann man gut umfahren. (bzw. nach der Holzernte erübrigt sich das mit dem schonen in manchen Bereichen)


----------



## El_Huette (3. Mai 2017)

Ich bin raus. Viel Arbeit...krankes Kind...doofes Wetter...


----------



## orudne (3. Mai 2017)

Schöne kompakte Runde im Osten, zu dritt, 23 km, 750 hm, 2 h in Bewegung.
Das Tageslicht komplett ausgenutzt und nur auf der Letzten Abfahrt (und für die Heimfahrt) das Licht am Lenker gebraucht. 

Schee wars ;-)


----------



## Derschlankesimo (3. Mai 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Schee wars ;-)


Schdemmd!


----------



## olli2p (9. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin der Neue hier 
und möchte mich morgen Abend gerne anschließen!
Wer fährt denn Morgen Abend?

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## orudne (9. Mai 2017)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich raus.

Zu viel Arbeit .... :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (9. Mai 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen Olli,
ich bin morgen dabei. 
Gruß 
Simon


----------



## olli2p (9. Mai 2017)

Danke, freu mich!

War einmal bei den Early Birds dabei und bin nun "trail-addicted"


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Mai 2017)

Herzliches willkommen auch von mir! 
Kennenzulernen wirst Du mich morgen allerdings nicht... Nächste Woche vielleicht!


----------



## Chisum (10. Mai 2017)

Ich komme auch mit meinem Pony.


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Mai 2017)

Kommt morgen jemand?


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Mai 2017)

Kommt morgen jemand?


----------



## orudne (16. Mai 2017)

Bin leider raus :-/


----------



## Derschlankesimo (16. Mai 2017)

Ich bin dabei morgen


----------



## olli2p (17. Mai 2017)

bin leider nicht in der Gegend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (17. Mai 2017)

Bin heute nicht bei den Mittwochsfahrern dabei - viel Spaß!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Mai 2017)

Kurze Werbeeinblendung für ein besser vernetztes Bike-Stuttgart 

Der DAV Schwaben hat ja seit Ende letzten Jahres eine MTB-Gruppe in Stuttgart. Die Gruppe präsentiert sich jetzt bei den FahrRad Aktionstagen (am Wochenende auf dem Schlossplatz). Pumptrack ist auch vor Ort. 

Aktueller Facebook Beitrag vom DAV Schwaben dazu: 
https://www.facebook.com/dav.schwaben/posts/1905015279717135

Bitte gerne liken und teilen, damit möglichst viele Biker mitbekommen, dass man sich dort mal unverbindlich beschnuppern kann.

Ganz interessant ist vielleicht auch das Positionspapier der Gruppe:
http://www.alpenverein-schwaben.de/...gart/mountainbikegruppe/postitionspapier.html


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Mai 2017)

wer kommt morgen? Hätte Lust auf Kappelberg.


----------



## orudne (23. Mai 2017)

bin leider noch raus 

Mittwochs wird erst im Juni wieder bei mir klappen


----------



## Derschlankesimo (23. Mai 2017)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Mai 2017)

Kappelberg ist nicht verkehrt 
- aber gerne mit schönerer/längerer Anfahrt-Variante als sonst üblich (mehr Trails, weniger Asphalt)* -
danach noch Stadtstrand? 

*wenn das nicht mehrheitsfähig ist, können wir ja auch splitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli2p (24. Mai 2017)

kann heute leider auch nicht


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Mai 2017)

olli2p schrieb:


> kann heute leider auch nicht



Schade!  Nächstes Mal!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Mai 2017)

Sollte mal wieder klappen bei mir...


----------



## Myan_st (24. Mai 2017)

Ich bin heute endlich auch mal wieder am Start


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Mai 2017)

Ich würde ggf. in Obertürkheim dazustoßen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Mai 2017)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich würde ggf. in Obertürkheim dazustoßen.


Kommen wir auf dem Rückweg vielleicht durch...


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Mai 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Kommen wir auf dem Rückweg vielleicht durch...


Wie ist denn der Hinweg geplant?


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Mai 2017)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Hinweg geplant?



der Gitarrenmann und ich hatten an eine Trail-Anfahrt gedacht, die den Neckar eher weiter östlich quert
aber vielleicht splitten wir die Gruppe ja auch einfach und ein Teil fährt die normale Route


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Mai 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> der Gitarrenmann und ich hatten an eine Trail-Anfahrt gedacht, die den Neckar eher weiter östlich quert
> aber vielleicht splitten wir die Gruppe ja auch einfach und ein Teil fährt die normale Route


Ich fahre einfach direkt zum Kappelberg hoch und Ihr meldet Euch wenn Ihr da seid


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Mai 2017)

Also, mal ganz ohne böse klingen zu wollen oder so, aber das wird doch nix! Bisher hat solcherlei Verabredungsversucherei immer ein heilloses Chaos hervorgerufen,- nach dem Motto:


_"Wir sind jetzt da."
"Wo genau?"
"Oben an dem einen Baum."
"Ist das da, wo sich die beiden Wege kreuzen?"
"Glaub schon."
"OK, ich bin gerade unten, ich komm dann hoch."
"Äh... wie lange brauchst Du?"
"Weiß nicht. 15 Minuten?!"
"Hm, aber dann warte doch lieber, bis wir unten sind. Geht schneller."
"OK, wo kommt Ihr dann raus?"
"Unten an dem einen Baum."
"Ist das da, wo sich die beiden Wege kreuzen?"
"Glaub schon."_

Komm doch einfach zum Treffpunkt, dann wird alles gut. Wir können dann auf den evtl. Neuen Rücksicht nehmen, unterwegs alle Tubeless- Platten flicken, ein Eis essen, wenn uns danach ist und keiner braucht sich zu einer Zeit an einen Punkt stressen, an dem die andere Partei dann ja doch (noch) nicht (mehr) ist!

Zudem finde ich, daß Nebenabreden in dieser öffentlichen Form nicht gerade vertrauen- oder verlässlichkeitserweckend auf Mitleser und Nicht- So- Oft- Mitfahrer wirken.

Hugh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukk (24. Mai 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> der Gitarrenmann und ich hatten an eine Trail-Anfahrt gedacht, die den Neckar eher weiter östlich quert
> ...





guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> ...
> Zudem finde ich, daß Nebenabreden in dieser öffentlichen Form nicht gerade vertrauen- oder verlässlichkeitserweckend auf Mitleser und Nicht- So- Oft- Mitfahrer wirken.
> ...
> Hugh!



Nur um mich aus dem Off ein wenig unbeliebt zu machen  Ich hoffe das ich dann auch bald mal wieder mit am Start sein kann. Noch klappt's leider nicht.

Ahh ehhh östlicher als Obertürkheim? Hmmm hmmm ich muss wirklich mal wieder mit 

Edit: Klinik vorbei und diese geschwungene Fahrrad/Fußgängerbrücke?


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Mai 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Also, mal ganz ohne böse klingen zu wollen oder so, aber das wird doch nix! Bisher hat solcherlei Verabredungsversucherei immer ein heilloses Chaos hervorgerufen,- nach dem Motto:
> 
> 
> _"Wir sind jetzt da."
> ...



ok, überzeugt.  Ich komme nach Degerloch


----------



## jonasrueger (25. Mai 2017)

Schöne Runde mit gemütlichem Getränk und doch noch was zu Essen. Danke für den neuen Trail. Ich habe 55km Mil An/Abfahrt Stuttgart-West


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Mai 2017)

So ist es! Da bleiben mir nur noch Bilder:

Ausblick

  

Ausklang


----------



## Dude5882 (25. Mai 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> So ist es! Da bleiben mir nur noch Bilder:
> 
> Ausblick
> Anhang anzeigen 607806 Anhang anzeigen 607805
> ...


Nice! War wirklich eine schöne Runde! Nass geworden seid Ihr demnach nicht.  Als ich in Untertürkheim am Auto war hat es angefangen zu tröpfeln und ab Esslingen / Plochingen zu schütten.


----------



## jonasrueger (25. Mai 2017)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Nice! War wirklich eine schöne Runde! Nass geworden seid Ihr demnach nicht.  Als ich in Untertürkheim am Auto war hat es angefangen zu tröpfeln und ab Esslingen / Plochingen zu schütten.


Bei uns hat es nur getröpfelt. Der Schirm unter dem wir saßen war dennoch angenehm.


----------



## Myan_st (25. Mai 2017)

Also ich war schon nass so von innen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Mai 2017)

Myan_st schrieb:


> Also ich war schon nass so von innen


----------



## Kompostman (30. Mai 2017)

Wer ist morgen mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich wohne seit wenigen Tagen in Stuttgart und suche MTB-Anschluss. Ich will morgen gern endlich mal meine neuen Hometrails kennenlernen und Mal bei Euch vorbeischauen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Treff- und Zeitpunkt noch unverändert 

Mittwoch um 18:30 am Degerlocher Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zacke für unsere Touren in und um Stuttgart.
(Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779" bzw. Link: https://goo.gl/maps/pNCp9uUeNa32)

sind, richtig?

Ich freue mich.
Micha


----------



## Nightfly.666 (30. Mai 2017)

Herzlich willkommen! Ja es ist noch alles korrekt. Bis morgen!


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Mai 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich wohne seit wenigen Tagen in Stuttgart und suche MTB-Anschluss.



Herzlich willkommen - hier bist Du richtig!  

Ich kann leider die nächsten zweimal nicht dabei sein, aber es werden sich sicherlich genug finden - viel Spaß!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Mai 2017)

Aus gegebenem Anlass werd ich morgen auch nicht anwesend sein... 



[email protected] schrieb:


> richtig?


Richtig! 
Willkommen in Bretzeltown


----------



## Dude5882 (30. Mai 2017)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Chisum (31. Mai 2017)

Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myan_st (31. Mai 2017)

Ich komme auch


----------



## olli2p (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo Micha,

herzlich willkommen!
ich bin auch noch relativ neu in S, durfte jedoch schon ein paar Trails geniessen 
Bin heute Abend dabei!

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## Derschlankesimo (31. Mai 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## fabian0989 (31. Mai 2017)

Versuche auch zu kommen. Falls ich um halb nicht da bin braucht ihr nicht warten.


----------



## Myan_st (31. Mai 2017)

Bei mir wird es leider auch immer unsicherer also bitte nicht warten


----------



## Kompostman (31. Mai 2017)

Leute von heute. War eine sehr schöne Tour - Danke!
Und zum Schluss das Radler nicht vergessen!


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die schöne Runde. Leider hat es einem Lager unter meinem Freilauf nicht gefallen. Das hat sich zerbröselt. 

Bis nächste Woche.

Grüße,
Micha


----------



## Myan_st (7. Juni 2017)

Ist heute jemand am Start? ab heute Mittag kein Regen mehr und angenehme Frische


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. Juni 2017)

Bin am Start


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Juni 2017)

I`ll be on the start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (7. Juni 2017)

Moi aussi!


----------



## the0 (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde auch mitkommen. Bin neu in Stuttgart und hab Bock auf Biken. Habe euch letzte Woche leider verpasst.


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Juni 2017)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Juni 2017)

Chlor!


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Juni 2017)

Alles klar, dann sind wir min. zu zweit.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Juni 2017)

Zu dritt. Meine Freundin kommt auch mit!


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2017)

Ich würde gern aber ich besitze momentan keinen Helm und ich muss noch etwas am Rad bauen. Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Juni 2017)

Heid leidr edda...


----------



## Myan_st (14. Juni 2017)

Zu viert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myan_st (14. Juni 2017)

Ka*k komm doch nicht raus hier


----------



## Derschlankesimo (19. Juni 2017)

Mittwoch wieder dabei. 
Dann sind wir zumindest schonmal einer.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juni 2017)

Ich kann zumindest definitiv absagen


----------



## Radio_ (19. Juni 2017)

Ich hoffe ich kann auch bald mal mit euch biken gehen..Aber bei meinem jetzigen kampfgewicht bin ich ersmal froh wenn ich n woodpecker ohne Probleme fahren kann  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. Aber wünsch euch viel spaß.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2017)

ziemlich sicher dabei


----------



## Dude5882 (20. Juni 2017)

Bin wohl auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ansina (20. Juni 2017)

Wohin soll es denn gehen? Wenn es einigermaßen stadtnah bleibt (also gut abkürzbar ) wär ich dabei...


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juni 2017)

Bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Juni 2017)

Ich bin auch am Start. Almut kommt auch wieder mit


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juni 2017)

Ansina schrieb:


> Wohin soll es denn gehen? Wenn es einigermaßen stadtnah bleibt (also gut abkürzbar ) wär ich dabei...




wohin es geht, legen wir eigentlich immer erst vor Ort fest und die Route wird dann teils auch noch während der Tour angepasst (je nach Mitfahrern, Stimmung, Trail-Zustand etc.), aber Deine Anforderung können wir dann ja auch berücksichtigen und eigentlich bleiben die meisten Ausfahrten eh die meiste Zeit relativ stadtnah


Passend zu dem Thema: wenn wir heute mehr als 7-8 Leute sind, sollten wir überlegen, die Gruppe zu splitten.
Kann sich ja vielleicht schon mal jeder überlegen, ob das eine Option ist und wonach wir splitten könnten (kurze/lange Tour, schnelle/langsamere Gruppe etc.).


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. Juni 2017)

Gruppe splitten könnte Sinn machen. Meine Freundin fährt erst seit einem Jahr ca..
Ganz wichtig: Heute ist der längste Tag im Jahr und es ist schön mollig warm... Abkühlung am Marienplatz wäre nicht schlecht am Ende.


----------



## Kompostman (21. Juni 2017)

Ich komme heute zu zweit.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. Juni 2017)

War eine tolle Tour!


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Juni 2017)

Yep, sehr nette Runde mit um die zehn Leuten. Sorry noch mal für die vielen Pannen und entsprechende Warterei.
Bei mir standen am Ende 36km und 1.000hm auf der Uhr, bei einem für Mittwochsfahrer (und die Temperaturen!) ziemlich hohen Schnitt.

Bilder eher so atmosphärisch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Juni 2017)

Morgen wieder Atmosphäre tanken? Bodenbeschaffenheit müsste ja traumhaft sein... Und das Beste: ich hab sogar Zeit!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (27. Juni 2017)

Hätte auch Zeit, es könnte aber den ganzen Tag regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ansina (27. Juni 2017)

Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juni 2017)

dafür und dabei in der Hoffnung, dass der trockene Boden die paar Schauer schnell aufsaugt


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juni 2017)

Ich will auch gern kommen. Es sei denn es regnet morgen gegen 18 Uhr stark, was ich nicht hoffe...

Gruße,
micha


----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. Juni 2017)

I´ll be on the start , if it doesn`t ship!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (28. Juni 2017)

Regentechnisch sieht es ganz gut aus, zumindest bis 20:00 Uhr. 
Ich empfehle dringend eine Helmlampe, da bei bewölktem Himmel schon um 20:00 die Sicht teils äußerst grenzwertig ist.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Juni 2017)

....zwei bis sieben Ersatztrikots schaden bei der Subtropensuppe auch nicht, falls man anschließend noch was trinken will....


----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. Juni 2017)

Licht, Ersatztikot....

Früher da sind wir noch ungefedert und ohne Protektoren gefahren...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (28. Juni 2017)

Regenhaube für den Rucksack


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Juni 2017)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Regenhaube für den Rucksack


Sealskinz!
Nagelfeile!!
Ersatzbremszug!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ansina (28. Juni 2017)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei. Hab Kinder-Dienst... Hoffentlich nächste Woche!!


----------



## KnallPengBumm (28. Juni 2017)

Nachdem ich schon zweimal bei den Early Birds dabei war, bin ich heute auch mal beim Mitwochstreff dabei. 18:30, Degerloch stimmt ja noch?
Gruß


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Juni 2017)

KnallPengBumm schrieb:


> Nachdem ich schon zweimal bei den Early Birds dabei war, bin ich heute auch mal beim Mitwochstreff dabei. 18:30, Degerloch stimmt ja noch?
> Gruß


yessss! Bis gleich


----------



## jonasrueger (28. Juni 2017)

Ich hoffe ihr habt es vor dem Regen nach Hause geschafft?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (28. Juni 2017)

Nicht ganz, musste mich zuhause erst mal trockenduschen.


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juni 2017)

Kennt Ihr das, wenn man sich auf der Matte komplett auszieht, damit man nicht alles volltropft? 

Soooo nass war das, aber wir haben es immerhin halbwegs trocken durch die Tour und unter den Biergartenschirm geschafft. Der starke Regen kam dann erst, als wir kuschelig beim Radler saßen.  (Danke an den edlen Spender!)

Statistik: 38km, 1.100hm, Schnitt wieder gut 1km/h höher als sonst

EDIT: meine Kamera hat das schöne Abendlicht vom Mittwoch (s.u.) leider nicht eingefangen
->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (28. Juni 2017)

Noch etwas Mecker aus gegebenem Anlass:
wenn sich jemand - aus welchem Grund auch immer - während der Tour ausklinken will, sagt doch bitte kurz persönlich Bescheid. Per Telefon ist besser als gar nicht, aber nicht alle haben ihr Telefon während der Tour an und im Wald hat man teils eh keinen oder nur verzögerten Empfang.

So haben wir erst 10 Minuten gerätselt, ob Ihr noch nachkommt oder ausgestiegen seid, bis sich dann einer erbarmt hat und zurückgefahren ist, um nachzugucken. Erst dann haben wir auch die Nachricht erhalten, dass Ihr Euch schon abgeseilt habt.


----------



## Hockdrik (30. Juni 2017)

Hatten wir gegen Ende unserer Tour ja auch:




Artikel mit Erläuterung zu dem Himmels-Farbspiel vom Mittwochabend


----------



## Nightfly.666 (3. Juli 2017)

Man könnte ja auch mal warten. Wir haben nicht gewußt wir Ihr abgebogen seid. Wenn man zusammen (!) fährt, sollte man entweder Rücksicht nehmen oder vorher die Gruppen aufteilen. Bringt nichts die ganze Zeit durchzuhetzen so dass es zumindest den langsameren keinen Spaß mehr macht. Meine Freundin kann ich nicht mehr mitbringen deshalb.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Juli 2017)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch mal warten.


Korrekt. Habe ich auch. Zumindest hab ich euch an der Auffahrt zum R.S.- Stift gesehen, bevor ich weitergefahren bin. Fatal, daß Ihr mich scheinbar _nicht _gesehen habt!

Vermutlich sollten wir ab einer bestimmten Gruppengröße wirklich mal über Teilung nachdenken,- zur Entspannung aller!


----------



## orudne (3. Juli 2017)

Bei der Unisportgruppe gibt es ja meistens zwei Gruppen, je nach Kondition/Können.
Das schein da gut zu funktionieren!

Wobei die ja in der Regel auch deutlich mehr Mitfahrer haben....


----------



## Dude5882 (4. Juli 2017)

Wer fährt morgen?


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2017)

yep!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Juli 2017)

Am Start


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## KnallPengBumm (5. Juli 2017)

Ebenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. Juli 2017)

Habe mal das Kleingedruckte ausgegraben, falls jemand Fragen in der Richtung hat:


weisser_rausch schrieb:


> (...)
> Wir treffen uns regelmäßig am Mittwoch um 18:30 am Degerlocher Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zacke für unsere Touren in und um Stuttgart.
> (Google Maps "48.748767,9.168779" bzw. Link: https://goo.gl/maps/pNCp9uUeNa32)
> 
> ...



...und würde das gerne noch um folgende Punkte ergänzen:


> - Wir sind eine lose Gruppe, kein Verein mit Übungsleiter etc. und auch kein Reiseveranstalter. Jeder ist für sich und seine Fahrweise selbst verantwortlich.
> 
> - Am wichtigsten ist, dass man seine eigenen Grenzen kennt und nicht vor'n Baum ballert. Wenn man - zumal auf unbekannten Strecken - mal etwas langsamer bergab fährt oder an einem technischen Anstieg absteigen und schieben muss, ist das gar kein Problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackleaf (5. Juli 2017)

Wäre tatsächlich gern mal dabei, allerdings hält mich momentan vor allem der letzte Punkt ab:



Hockdrik schrieb:


> - das mit dem Licht bitte beherzigen, selbst wenn es gerade lange hell ist. Wir fahren teils entsprechend weit/lang. Man kann man immer mal'ne Panne haben, wozu sich alles verzögert und dann ist es schade, wenn man bergab schieben muss.



Vielleicht schaff ich's mal zu der Sonntags-Runde oder es muss doch so ne Funzel her.


----------



## Axl_S (5. Juli 2017)

komme auch


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Juli 2017)

Schöne Runde heute in den Osten. Zu 10. gestartet, zu zweit beendet, unterwegs Saft getrunken und lang vergessene Trails wieder entdeckt 
So etwa 50km mit 1200hm.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Juli 2017)

Wenn das so weiterschifft muss ich morgen nach der Runde glatt mal wieder mein Rad putzen 


Kommt äbbr mid?


----------



## orudne (11. Juli 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiterschifft muss ich morgen nach der Runde glatt mal wieder mein Rad putzen
> 
> Hab gehört, richtung Böblingen soll es immer schön trocken sein... und man kommt zügig durch
> 
> Kommt äbbr mid?



Ab nächster (eventuell übernächster) Woche kannst Du wieder mit mir rechnen!
Morgen muss ich leider nochmal aussetzen :-/


----------



## El_Huette (11. Juli 2017)

Bei mir entscheidet es sich morgen. Ich melde mich.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Juli 2017)

Bei mir aussichtslos - viel Spaß!


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2017)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (12. Juli 2017)

Wenn's Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht, ja.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. Juli 2017)

Ich auch . Almut kommt auch mit. Wir können auch extra fahren oder halt 2 Gruppen bilden. Ich bin selbst auch etwas fußlahm, weil ich mir am So den Fuß verknackst habe. Fahren geht, nur keine hohen Sprünge.


----------



## El_Huette (12. Juli 2017)

Da heute Volleyball mit da Kollegaz stattfinden wird, bin ich heute leidererweise raus aus der Mittwochsfahrernummer. Ich wünsch gutes Gelingen und viel Spaß!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Juli 2017)

Leutz, ich häng hier mit meiner Arbeit hinterher,- wird heute leider nix mit Biken bei mir,- zumindest nicht auf 18.30 Uhr 

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (12. Juli 2017)

Ruf einfach an, dann kannst du noch dazu, sind ja nicht viele heute.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Juli 2017)

Deschliab, dangge! Aber rechnet mal nicht mit mir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. Juli 2017)

Bis gleich!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Juli 2017)

War top gestern! Auch bei Matsch sollte man fahren.  Und Armytrail richtig rum wäre ja langweilig


----------



## Dude5882 (18. Juli 2017)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Juli 2017)

Jep!


----------



## KnallPengBumm (19. Juli 2017)

Jo.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juli 2017)

Bin dabei. Bis gleich


----------



## Axl_S (19. Juli 2017)

Auch am Start


----------



## Dude5882 (19. Juli 2017)

Hier fängt es grad an zu schütten. Komme daher doch nicht sondern fahre später.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juli 2017)

Dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Juli 2017)

Gestern kompakt-knackige Mittwochsfahrer-Runde mit 30km und 950hm in der Hitze. Zu sechst angefangen, zu dritt im Biergarten beendet und dort kurz vorm Regen die Gläser geleert. (seid Ihr auf dem Rückweg nass geworden?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Juli 2017)

Ja, feine Sause gestern!

Nass geworden bin ich nicht, aber fast von der Straße geblasen hats mich! Nettes Schauspiel am Himmel inbegriffen...


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2017)

Mich hat es auf den letzten Metern noch erwischt. Wie schaut es denn morgen aus? Traut sich überhaupt einer vor die Tür, bei dem ungemütlichen Wetter?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Juli 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Traut sich überhaupt einer vor die Tür, bei dem ungemütlichen Wetter?


Das schon, aber die Route sollten wir gut überlegen...


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Juli 2017)

Schotter...


----------



## El_Huette (25. Juli 2017)

Ich bin geschäftlich in München unterwegs und somit "leider" nicht dabei


----------



## Ansina (25. Juli 2017)

Ich wär dabei! Wir sind die nächsten 3 Monate auf Reisen, daher ist es der vorerst letzte Mittwoch für mich..!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (25. Juli 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2017)

Komme auch. Bis gleich


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2017)

Diesmal ein Bild von vor der Tour: vier Mittwochsfahrer am Treffpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Juli 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Diesmal ein Bild von vor der Tour: vier Mittwochsfahrer am Treffpunkt
> Anhang anzeigen 627884


....die dann mit etwa 40km auf 900hm eine erstaunlich schlammfreie Runde über den Amitrail gerollt sind 





Leider musste ich mit nem nicht mehr dicht zu bekommenenden Hinterrad heimschieben


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. August 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Hinterrad


Ist geflickt und will morgen Dreck sehen! Kommt äbbr midd?


----------



## orudne (1. August 2017)

Ich hab nen späten Geschäftstermin.
Bin leider raus


----------



## Derschlankesimo (1. August 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Kommt äbbr midd?


Jo


----------



## theWatzman (1. August 2017)

Wackelkandidat.....


----------



## El_Huette (1. August 2017)

Ich versuch auch mal wieder mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. August 2017)

If it doesn`t ship, I`ll be on the start!


----------



## Dude5882 (2. August 2017)

Bin auch dabei. Gibt es schon eine Tendenz in welche Richtung es gehen soll?


----------



## blackleaf (2. August 2017)

Binn heut auch mal dabei. Zumindest ist das bis jetzt der Plan


----------



## theWatzman (2. August 2017)

dabei.......


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2017)

Komme auch


----------



## El_Huette (2. August 2017)

Leidererweise hatte ich bis 19:00 den Prüfstatiker am Rohr  Daher war ich nicht am Start


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. August 2017)

Gestern knapp 50 auf 1300, gefühlt 8 Liter Wasser verloren, vier in der Südlage wieder getankt, gestartet zu neunt, unterwegs zwei Speichen und fünf Fahrer eingebüßt, die Notwendigkeit von Wechseltrikots erkannt und dann nur ein Foto vom Mitternachtssnack


----------



## Nightfly.666 (3. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin jetzt ca. 4-5 Jahre dabei und mir gefällt die Entwicklung der letzten Monate nicht. Gestern wurde wieder durchgehetzt, kaum Pause gemacht und am Schluß die Gruppe wieder aufgetrennt weil, nicht auf uns gewartet wurde. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir zukünftig 2 Gruppen machen. Für mich war das immer eine ausgeglichene Feierabendrunde, ohne Leistungsdruck. Wie ist das Stimmungsbild bei den anderen? Laßt uns doch einfach in 2 Gruppen fahren. Ich würde gerne dabei bleiben und auch mal meine Freundin mitbringen können.


----------



## orudne (3. August 2017)

Hallo @Nightfly.666 ,
ich finde den Vorschlag gut.
Auch letztes Jahr - dieses Jahr war ich ja leider noch nicht so viel dabei - gab es schon immer wieder Unstimmigkeiten "wie weit", "wie schnell" gefahren werden soll und wie viele Pausen gemacht werden sollen. - wobei ich mich auf der Seite der "Durchhetzer" sehe ;-)

Bei der Anzahl der Mitfahrer zur Zeit sollte das dann auch kein Problem zwei Gruppen zu bilden - Unisport macht das ja schon lange so.


----------



## El_Huette (3. August 2017)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> ...Laßt uns doch einfach in 2 Gruppen fahren...



Klingt vernünftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myan_st (3. August 2017)

Find ich auch gut


----------



## blackleaf (3. August 2017)

Danke für die nette Aufnahme. Hat trotz Speichenverlust richtig Laune gemacht. Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## Chisum (3. August 2017)

Gemeinsam starten und beenden hat schon was, daher denke ich auch, dass es ne gute Idee ist, ab sechs oder sieben Startern zu splitten. DAV und Uni machen das ja auch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. August 2017)

Prinzipiell finde ich auch eine Unterteilung in zwei oder ggf. mehr Gruppen auch sinnvoll. Schließlich, und das wird hier sehr deutlich, möchte jeder seine entsprechende Quintessenz aus der Runde ziehen. 

Allerdings möchte ich ein Paar Dinge richtigstellen:


Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Gestern wurde wieder durchgehetzt


Nein,- oder warum sind wir auf Deine, teils auch recht unumgänglichen, Pausenwünsche jedes mal eingegangen?


Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> kaum Pause gemacht


Siehe oben,- ich komme im Nachhinein auf 7 Pausen, davon 3 längere!


Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> am Schluß die Gruppe wieder aufgetrennt weil nicht auf uns gewartet wurde.


Das ist so nicht richtig! Wir haben nicht nur eine recht lange Zeit am Trailende auf Euch gewartet (oben wart ihr ja noch da), sondern euch sowohl versucht anzurufen als auch diverse Nachrichten geschickt, was beides unbeantwortet blieb. Ist also nicht nur nicht richtig, sondern im Sinne der Gruppe auch eigentlich ein Unding, sich da kommentarlos abzusondern. Anbei: geht es jetzt um ein "ich" oder ein "wir"?


Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> eine ausgeglichene Feierabendrunde ohne Leistungsdruck.


Ist es für mich auch! Wobei, wie schon geschrieben, da scheinbar jeder andere Dinge wertschätzt. Damit sind wir dann wieder beim AUsgangspunkt:


Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Laßt uns doch einfach in 2 Gruppen fahren.


Wer dann warum und wie mit wem fährt bzw. Pause macht wird sich sicher finden. Ich werde weiterhin die Touren so wie bisher fahren,- auch gestern hatten wir übrigens ziemlich exakt die gleichen Daten, was Entfernung, Höhe und Schnittgeschwindiglkeit angeht, wie die letzten drei Jahre.

In diesem Sinne: einen schönen Sommer,- die nächsten vier Wochen bin ich unterwegs


----------



## Chisum (3. August 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> auch gestern hatten wir übrigens ziemlich exakt die gleichen Daten, was Entfernung, Höhe und Schnittgeschwindiglkeit angeht, wie die letzten drei Jahre.



Tobi, aber nur, wenn du dabei warst. Ich war auch schon ein paar Mal Mittwoch am Start und wir sind auch schon weniger als 50/1300 gefahren .


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. August 2017)

Chisum schrieb:


> Tobi, aber nur, wenn du dabei warst. Ich war auch schon ein paar Mal Mittwoch am Start und wir sind auch schon weniger als 50/1300 gefahren .


Da sind 15km Anfahrt dabei...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (3. August 2017)

Es sollte halt allen Spaß machen und da spreche ich nicht nur für mich. Ich denke es wäre gelöst mit der Aufteilung in 2 Gruppen. Hat sich niemand dagegen ausgesprochen, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2017)

Ich war zwar gestern nicht dabei, aber ja, ich fände es absolut sinnvoll, die Gruppe ab und an zu splitten.

Und das hat tatsächlich nicht nur was mit der Gruppengröße zu tun, sondern auch mit den unterschiedlichen Präferenzen (vereinfacht: entspannte Pausen-Palaver-Biker vs durchhetzende Trail-Maximierer).

Nur muss das mit dem Splitten dann halt auch gemacht werden. 

Gerade Du, @Nightfly.666, bist die letzten zweimal, die wir beide dabei waren, leider nicht auf meinen Vorschlag, die Gruppe zu splitten, eingegangen, hast dann aber jeweils hinterher gemeckert, dass "man" die Gruppe hätte splitten müssen.

Die Frage ist also: 'wer' splittet die Gruppe 'wie' bzw. nach welchen Kriterien.

'Wer':
Da würde ich vorschlagen, dass "selbst" der "man" ist, zumal wenn "man" mit der Entwicklung der letzten Monate unzufrieden ist. Dabei helfe ich Dir sehr gerne, indem ich dann jeweils in die andere Gruppe gehe, denn...

'Wie':
Mein Vorschlag: wir splitten einfach grundsätzlich nach den 'entspannten Pausen-Palaver-Bikern' und den 'durchhetzenden Trail-Maximierern'.

Ich zähle mich eher zu den Trail-Maximierern und wäre deshalb gerne in 'der anderen' Gruppe, denn ich möchte die paar Stunden Feierabend gerne zum biken nutzen und nicht zum 'unnötigen' rumstehen, rumdiskutieren und warten.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2017)

Noch mal zum Reiz-Thema 'Warten':

Wenn jemand eine Panne hat oder sich verletzt, ist warten und kümmern absolut selbstverständlich.

Auch das Warten auf Langsamere ist bei uns ganz normal, aber wenn das Tempo zu weit auseinanderklafft, können auch mal die Langsameren von sich aus während der Tour aussteigen. Klappt gerade in letzter Zeit hervorragend, wir fahren zusammen 15/20/30km und manche steigen  dann - mit Ansage und Abschied! - früher aus. Man muss nur miteinander reden.

Worauf ich persönlich allerdings überhaupt keinen Bock habe, ist das 'unnötige' Warten:
- wenn z.B. jemand schon mit Verspätung zum Treffpunkt kommt und dann erstmal sein Brötchen auspackt, um es in aller Ruhe zu verspeisen, während alle anderen noch länger warten müssen
- wenn jemand sich nicht an Absprachen hält und während der Tour woanders als verabredet wartet, wir also sozusagen unnötig aneinander vorbeiwarten
- wenn jemand erst gegen Ende eines Zwischenstopps, wenn alle anderen bereits ihre Jacke an/ausgezogen und den Riegel gegessen haben, sich nochmal umzieht, den Riegel etc. auspackt und so den Zwischenstopp unnötig in die Länge zieht, statt es so wie alle anderen auch direkt zu machen
- wenn sich jemand wiederholt ohne Ansage und Abschied abseilt und der Rest unnötig warten und sich Gedanken machen muss, ob die fehlende Person verloren gegangen oder verunglückt ist oder einfach nur mal wieder ohne Info ausgestiegen ist

Und wenn das immer wieder passiert, obwohl mit kleinen wie großen Zaunpfählen gewunken wurde, dann ist es tatächlich an der Zeit zu splitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (3. August 2017)

Wer hat eigentlich bestimmt, dass Du hier die Regeln aufstellst, an die such alle zu halten haben?


----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2017)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich bestimmt, dass Du hier die Regeln aufstellst, an die such alle zu halten haben?



Hä? Was meinst'n Du jetzt damit genau?
Ich habe doch nur zwei Vorschläge gemacht, wie man Deinen sehr guten und richtigen Vorschlag, die Gruppen zu splitten, dann auch umsetzen könnte.

Ob und wer meine Vorschläge annimmt oder einen eigenen, anderen Vorschlag macht, kann nur jeder für sich selbst "bestimmen".


----------



## orudne (3. August 2017)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich bestimmt, dass Du hier die Regeln aufstellst, an die such alle zu halten haben?



Wieso, war doch klar als persönliche Meinung zu erkennen??


Hockdrik schrieb:


> ..
> 'Wer':
> Da würde ich vorschlagen, dass ....





Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...
> Worauf ich *persönlich* allerdings überhaupt keinen Bock habe, ist ...



Das ich mit @guitarman-3000 und @Hockdrik allerdings große Schnittmengen in der Ansicht "so macht mir Mountainbiken Spaß" habe ist aber auch kein Geheimnis. Sonst würden wir auch nicht seid geraumer Zeit zwei mal in der Woche miteinander radfahren.


----------



## Bukk (4. August 2017)

Bin da mit meinen Eindrücken und Erfahrung ganz beim Daniel. Bin nun auch schon seid mehr als 5 Jahren dabei. Dabei haben wir jahrelang überhaupt niemanden zwischendurch verloren, oder evtl. auch abgehängt (wenn auch vermutlich unabsichtig). Selbst ausgestiegen ist zwischendurch fast niemand. Leistungsdaten hat keinen interessiert. Und ja wir hatten auch da schon immer mal solche Werte zusammen wenn die die da waren geschlossen gerade fit waren. Mitlerweile geht es auch mir so, dass ich wenns mal ein stressiger Tag oder Wochenstart war und ich sehe, dass 2-3 Leute mitfahren von denen ich weiß wie sie unterwegs sind, vom mitfahren absehe. Ich glaub schon, dass diejenigen wissen wer gemeint ist. Und ja ich finde das sehr schade. Zudem hab ich direkt welche im Kopf die deshalb garnicht mehr kommen.

Mir scheint auch, dass es hier immer wieder unterschiedliche Auffassungen davon gibt, was denn geschehen ist (Abgehängte / Abhänger ). Und ich glaube das hat auch damit zu tun, dass man unterschiedliche Ansichten von der RBT-Runde hat. Wie gesagt - das war jahrelang überhaupt kein Thema.

@Hockdrik nun du hast ja schon ein "Regelwerk" aufgestellt und es nach deinen Wünschen verfeinert und verfasst (und stetig wiederholt). Für mich lesen sich zumindest so manche Beiträge so. Können wir uns aber auch gerne persönlich mal drüber unterhalten. So im Forum wird da schnell mal was falsch aufgefasst. Ich hab z.B. nix dagegen wenn ma einer nachträglich noch seine Lampe nach allen anderen anschnallt weil ers halt in der Anstrengung verplant hat. 

Long story short: Eine Aufteilung ist meiner Meinung nach eine gute Chance zurück zu alten Werten


----------



## Hockdrik (4. August 2017)

Vielen Dank für die klaren Worte!



Bukk schrieb:


> Mitlerweile geht es auch mir so, dass ich wenns mal ein stressiger Tag oder Wochenstart war und ich sehe, dass 2-3 Leute mitfahren von denen ich weiß wie sie unterwegs sind, vom mitfahren absehe.



Nur kurz zur Info, weil es bisher nicht erwähnt wurde: genau so geht es hier ja auch andersrum einigen inkl. mir wenn sich ein paar oder speziell ein anderer ankündigt, die/der immer wieder dazu beiträgt, dass man die Tour mit unnötiger Warterei verbringt. Gut also, dass wir das endlich mal ansprechen, denn nur so kann man es lösen.



Bukk schrieb:


> @Hockdrik nun du hast ja schon ein "Regelwerk" aufgestellt und es nach deinen Wünschen verfeinert und verfasst (und stetig wiederholt). Für mich lesen sich zumindest so manche Beiträge so.



Meinst Du das Kleingdruckte? Das hat sich bei den Early Birds als Antwort auf die immer wieder gleichen Fragen von Neulingen bewährt. Es ist mehr als Info denn als Regelwerk gedacht. Gibt es darin denn etwas, was nicht passt und geändert werden sollte?



Bukk schrieb:


> Ich hab z.B. nix dagegen wenn ma einer nachträglich noch seine Lampe nach allen anderen anschnallt weil ers halt in der Anstrengung verplant hat.



Ich habe auch nichts dagegen, zumal wenn es Leute sind, die neu dabei sind, aber es nervt halt wenn es immer wieder die immer gleiche Person ist.




Bukk schrieb:


> Eine Aufteilung ist meiner Meinung nach eine gute Chance zurück zu alten Werten



Einverstanden.

Nur frage ich mich, wie das in Zukunft klappen soll. Ich habe das immer wieder im Forum und auch vor Ort angeboten bzw. angeregt, aber darauf ist bisher niemand eingegangen. Warum, wenn es Euch doch schon so lange stresst?

Das wird aus meiner Sicht auch das Hauptproblem bei der "Lösung" mit den zwei Gruppen in Zukunft sein: wenn das klappen soll, müssen mehr Leute als bisher den Treff mitgestalten und nicht nur mitfahren.

EDIT: Und das ist übrigens auch beim DAV und beim Uni-Treff so, die hier als Beispiele für die Trennung in zwei Gruppen genannt wurden. Da gibt es dann halt zwei Übungsleiter, die die Aufteilung etc. übernehmen. Wir sind hingegen eine lose Gruppe, die sich irgendwie selbst organisieren muss.

Sonst fängt es nämlich schon vor dem Losfahren mit zusätzlichen Wartereien und Diskussionen an:
- splitten wir heute ja/nein
- wer fährt mit wem
- wo fahren wir denn hin



Bukk schrieb:


> Können wir uns aber auch gerne persönlich mal drüber unterhalten.



Sehr gern! Bis Ende August bin ich viel unterwegs, vielleicht dann mal vor oder nach den Mittwochsfahrern.


----------



## Ansina (6. August 2017)

Huhu!! Zwar etwas off-topic an dieser Stelle, aber bevor ich es vergesse: 
Ich bin mit Sack und Pack (insbesondere Bike) in Elternzeit und kommende Woche im Aostatal unterwegs und Ende August / Anfang September dann in Finale. 
Mir haben die Touren mit Euch einschließlich Geschwindigkeit, Schwierigkeit und besonders Gesellschaft (!!) bisher sehr getaugt, daher würd ich mich freuen, wenn - falls von Euch jemand zufällig dieselben Locations anpeilt - man sich dort für ein wenig gemeinsames Biken treffen würde!! 
In diesem Sinne... Ride on - hauptsache es fetzt!!   
Gruß Simone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. August 2017)

Klingt gut, viel Spaß! 
Wir sind 8. Sept. in Nauders. Am Wochendende zu viert oder sechst (unsicher) und die Woche drauf noch zu zweit. Also falls Du auf dem Rückweg Nauders auch noch mitnehmen willst...


----------



## Derschlankesimo (8. August 2017)

Wer ist morgen dabei, außer mir?


----------



## orudne (8. August 2017)

Wird bei mir eher nichts. 
Muss noch einiges weg arbeiten, bevor's in den Urlaub geht!

Evtl. komm ich spontan.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. August 2017)

Leider morgen nicht im Ländle.


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2017)

Hi zusammen, ich bin heute mal die kompletten Beiträge der letzten Wochen durchgegangen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass einige Punkte sicher eine Enttäuschung für die Leute sind, die sich wöchentlich besonders für die Gruppe bereitstellen, Leute zum Biken zusammenbringen, immer wieder gute Ideen für einen gemeinsamen Tourenverlauf ins Spiel bringen, sich die Mühe machen eine Zusammenfassung der letzen Tour in dieses Forum zu schreiben und offen gegen über neuen Leuten sind. 

Sicher sind die gemeinten Personen offen gegenüber Kritik und würden sich bestimmt auch darüber freuen wenn "mehr Leute als bisher den Treff mitgestalten und nicht nur mitfahren." Nur wenn dann nach all dem entgegengebrachten Einsatz unkonstuktive Kritik wie "Wer hat eigentlich bestimmt, dass Du hier die Regeln aufstellst, an die such alle zu halten haben?" einstecken muss, dann ist die Enttäuschung doch vorprogrammiert. Ich will mich mal an dieser Stelle für all den Aufwand bedanken.

Und der Punkt der dieses Problem lösen kann geht an der Gruppenteilung nicht vorbei aber das haben ja auch schon alle Beteiligten erkannt. An dieser Stelle kann man aber auch nicht erwarten, dass eine Person aller 5 Kilometer eine Umfrage in Gruppe startet, welche die Notwendigkeit einer Gruppenteilung abfragt, um dann bei Bedarf noch einen weiteren Plan inklusive Guide aus der Tasche zu zaubern. Bei einer Trennung ist Eigeninitiative gefragt - hat einer das Gefühl, dass das Tempo der Gruppe nicht zur eigenen Tagesverfassung passt, dann muss er es offen äußern und natürlich auch Schlüsse daraus ziehen - Gruppe an dem Tag verlassen oder eine neue Gruppe aufmachen und sich mit eigener Tourenführung vielleicht auch bei anderen Mitfahreren für eine Gruppenabspaltung interessant machen.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die bisherigen Touren an denen ich teilgenommen habe und sicher mehr davon profitiert habe, als ich aufgrund mangelnder Ortskenntnisse zurückgeben konnte! Vielen Dank auch, dass sich oft noch eine Gruppe für ein Bier zusammenfindet. Ich habe mich immer sehr gern der Gruppe angeschlossen und hoffe, dass die Zurückhaltung für den morgigen Tag eher durch ein Sommerloch begründet ist. 

Ich werde morgen 18:30 Uhr am Start sein und freue mich auf Mitfahrer.

Beste Grüße,
Micha


----------



## Bukk (9. August 2017)

Jemand Bock auf ne Rampe um mal ein paar Lakejumps abzuliefern ?
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/956422-rampe-dirt-jump


----------



## blackleaf (9. August 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich habe mich immer sehr gern der Gruppe angeschlossen und hoffe, dass die Zurückhaltung für den morgigen Tag eher durch ein Sommerloch begründet ist.



Ich weiß nicht ob ich es nach der Arbeit noch rechtzeitig schaffe, mein Laufrad abzuholen. Ansonsten eben nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. August 2017)

Unglücklicherweise bin ich hier festgehalten...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. August 2017)

...und danke für den Bruch der Lanze @[email protected]!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. August 2017)

Komme auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (9. August 2017)

Heute wieder mit Regenhaube und Katzenaugen


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. August 2017)

Mach ich mir aufn Gepäckträger!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. August 2017)

Neueste News: KB1 fahrbar.


----------



## [email protected] (15. August 2017)

Hi Rockers, wie schaut es bei Euch aus? Wer will morgen? Wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (15. August 2017)

Mit!


----------



## Chisum (15. August 2017)

Dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. August 2017)

Leider noch nicht wieder im Ländle...


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2017)

Wer ist am morgigen Abend an Geländeradfahren interessiert?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. August 2017)

Interessiert wäre ich, bin leider aber unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (22. August 2017)

Dabei!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (22. August 2017)

Immer interessiert an Leibesübungen mit Zweiradunterstützung, am Mittwoch leider nicht im Ländle.


----------



## fabian0989 (22. August 2017)

Dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. August 2017)

Schaffe es leider doch nicht.


----------



## Kompostman (27. August 2017)

Wie schaut es am Mittwoch bei euch aus?
Was haltet ihr davon mal am Marienplatz zu starten?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (27. August 2017)

Bin dabei. Start bleibt aber in Degerloch, weitere Meinungen sind unnötig, Diskussion beendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (27. August 2017)

Auch dabei. 



Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Start bleibt aber in Degerloch, weitere Meinungen sind unnötig, Diskussion beendet.


----------



## Kompostman (27. August 2017)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Start bleibt aber in Degerloch, weitere Meinungen sind unnötig, Diskussion beendet.


Sagt wer?


----------



## Hockdrik (27. August 2017)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Sagt wer?



Das sagt die Erfahrung. Den Mittwochstreff gibt es u.a. deshalb - als einen der wenigen offenen Treffs in Stuttgart - seit mehr als 10 Jahren, weil er Jahr für Jahr fast das ganze Jahr über immer zuverlässig zur selben Zeit vom selben Ort losgeht. Diese Regelmäßigkeit führt dazu, dass man sich nicht jedes Mal neu verabreden und über Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt diskutieren muss.

Es gibt einige Leute, die seit Jahren dabei sind, aber nicht jede Woche kommen können und auch keinen Bock haben, jedes mal wenn sie können, was eigenes zu organisieren. Da ist es praktisch, wenn es irgendwo einen regelmäßigen Treff gibt, bei dem man sich einfach spontan einklinken kann, ohne vorher groß fragen zu müssen ob/wann/wo etwas stattfindet.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (27. August 2017)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Sagt wer?


Ich hatte befürchtet, dass die direkte Schreibweise anders rüberkommt als gemeint. War nicht böse gemeint, ich bin nur für Übersichtlichkeit im Forum und wollte nicht dass die Diskussion jetzt wieder über 2 Seiten geht. Das verwirrt die Teilzeitleser, das ist ungefähr so verwirrend, wie wenn man den bewährten Treffpunkt ab und zu mal verlegt. Wir hatten das alles im Threadverlauf schon mehrfach. Bin da ganz bei Hockdrik. Ich hoffe, wir haben am Mittwoch trotzdem gemeinsam Spaß .


----------



## weisser_rausch (27. August 2017)

ist bei meinem Mittwochstreff in Tuttlingen übrigens genauso. Jeden Mittwoch selber Uhrzeit, selber Startplatz zu jeder Jahreszeit, außer es liegt zu viel Schnee, dann gibt`s als Skilanglauf.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. August 2017)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Bukk (28. August 2017)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ist bei meinem Mittwochstreff in Tuttlingen übrigens genauso. Jeden Mittwoch selber Uhrzeit, selber Startplatz zu jeder Jahreszeit, außer es liegt zu viel Schnee, dann gibt`s als Skilanglauf.



oh jesses - Diskussionen über MTB vs. Skilanglauf...wärste lieber mal im schönen Kessel geblieben 
werde versuchen am Mittwoch bei zu sein


----------



## weisser_rausch (28. August 2017)

oh jeh, dann wär die Luft bei meim Diesel dort ja noch schlechter


----------



## Kompostman (28. August 2017)

Kein Ding, viel Spaß euch.


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2017)

Ich will auch Mittwoch dabei sein, hoffe nur, dass ich morgen noch mein Rad fahrbereit zusammengeschraubt bekomme. Bin aber guter Dinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (28. August 2017)

Bin auch wieder dabei. 
@Kompostman: Ich bin gegen 18h am Marienplatz, um mit der Zacke auf 18:30 hochzufahren. Komm doch mit!


----------



## Dude5882 (29. August 2017)

Komme morgen auch


----------



## [email protected] (29. August 2017)

Rad fahrbereit -> morgige Tour gesichert -> selbe Zeit / selber Ort -> wie immer.


----------



## Dude5882 (30. August 2017)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Komme morgen auch


Wenn denn das Wetter hält. Könnte gewittern


----------



## Axl_S (30. August 2017)

Komme auch


----------



## Nightfly.666 (30. August 2017)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wenn denn das Wetter hält. Könnte gewittern


Nimm ein Schutzblech auf dem Gepäckträger mit. Für den Fall der (Regen-)Fälle.


----------



## Dude5882 (30. August 2017)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Nimm ein Schutzblech auf dem Gepäckträger mit. Für den Fall der (Regen-)Fälle.



Regen ist nicht das Problem. Ein mobiler Blitzableiter wäre gut.. oder willst Du die Funktion übernehmen? :-D


----------



## Derschlankesimo (30. August 2017)

Es wird kein Gewitter geben.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (30. August 2017)

Hat Spaß gemacht heute! In der Ecke war ich schon lange nicht mehr .
Für alle die nicht dabei waren: Licht und Batterie sind wieder angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (30. August 2017)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht heute!



Yep!  zu neunt 25km und 750hm. 



Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Es wird kein Gewitter geben.


Tatsächlich hat es (hier in Degerloch) freundlicherweise erst um 23h angefangen zu regnen.

Gesplittet wurde nur während der einen Reparatur...

 
(links Bikes reden, rechts Bikes reparieren)

...dann noch mal durch Licht...


Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Licht und Batterie sind wieder angesagt.



...und schließlich durch die fortgeschrittene Zeit und den heimischen Flammkuchen...

...so dass das letzte Bier beim Lacrosse zu dritt getrunken wurde.


----------



## Dude5882 (31. August 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Yep!  zu neunt 25km und 750hm.
> 
> 
> Tatsächlich hat es (hier in Degerloch) freundlicherweise erst um 23h angefangen zu regnen.
> ...



@ Tobi & Hendrik:
Vielen Dank auch für das gute Guiden!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. August 2017)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> @ Tobi & Hendrik:
> Vielen Dank auch für das gute Guiden!


Gerne!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. September 2017)

Ahoi folks. Morgen bin ich verplant. Also nicht verpeilt wie sonst,- verplant. Anderweitig. Kann nicht. Keine Mittwochsrunde. Mist. Zeitplan vergurkt. Meine neue Lieblingsvorversilbe...


----------



## Hockdrik (5. September 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> verplant


dito: _ver_plant, schon auch _ver_peilt, aber nicht _ver_grämt


----------



## Derschlankesimo (5. September 2017)

Bei rechtzeitiger Vertigstellung meines zerlegten Arbeitsgerätes, wäre ich morgen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. September 2017)

Ich werde an Ort und Stelle sein. Wetter soll ja auch ganz okay sein. Bis morgen!


----------



## Bukk (6. September 2017)

Keine Zeit. Bin raus.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. September 2017)

Dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (12. September 2017)

Diese Woche leider Dienstreise... :-/ ...viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (12. September 2017)

Ich würde auch bei Regen fahren. Regenhaube für den Helm nicht vergessen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. September 2017)

Nicht da . In Nauders regnets auch.


----------



## orudne (13. September 2017)

Kann es noch gar nicht glauben, aber ich bin heute Abend (zu 99%) dabei ;-)


----------



## Derschlankesimo (13. September 2017)

Regnet eher stärker und permanent, windig wird es auch. 
Wie sieht's @orudne ?


----------



## flomo1 (13. September 2017)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Regnet eher stärker und permanent, windig wird es auch.
> Wie sieht's @orudne ?



Hm, sehe es grade auch auf dem Regenradar und hab keine Regenklamotten dabei... Würde mal bis sechs abwarten und spontan entscheiden zu kommen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. September 2017)

Ich häng hier noch an der Kreissäge, denke aber, ich schaffe es rechtzeitig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (13. September 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich häng hier noch an der Kreissäge, denke aber, ich schaffe es rechtzeitig.


Dann bin ich auch da.


----------



## orudne (13. September 2017)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Regnet eher stärker und permanent, windig wird es auch.
> Wie sieht's @orudne ?


puuuh.... keine Ahnung.

Ich hab ja schon starken Entzug ...
Da ich nah am Startpunkt wohne würde ich einfach mal um 18:30 an der Zacke stehen und im Notfall dann wieder heimschwimmen ;-)

@flomo1 
Nass wird es aber sicher werden .... :-/


----------



## El_Huette (13. September 2017)

Ich habe zwei Ausreden:
- Zu viel Regen
- Vergessen, die absenkbare Sattelstütze ans HT zu bauen

Somit bin ich leider raus für diesen Mittwoch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. September 2017)

flomo1 schrieb:


> Regenklamotten


Soll ich Dir ne Regenjacke mitbringen?


El_Huette schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Ausreden:
> - Zu viel Regen
> - Vergessen, die absenkbare Sattelstütze ans HT zu bauen
> 
> Somit bin ich leider raus für diesen Mittwoch.


Ausrede triffts gut 

Ich bin am Start. Falls das Wetter zu wettrig wird können wir ja ne Kneipe entern


----------



## flomo1 (13. September 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir ne Regenjacke mitbringen?



@Guitarman das wäre der Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## El_Huette (13. September 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ausrede triffts gut



Ja klar...ehrlich währt am längsten, sacht meine Omma immer


----------



## orudne (13. September 2017)

Sau geil!

Auf den Abflug über den Lenker auf der letzten Abfahrt hätte ich verzichten können, aber sonst wars sehr schön. 
(nichts passiert, außer ein bisschen Haut ab). 

32 km 900 hm bei mir. 




 
Von den Kollegen waren heute Dutzende unterwegs!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. September 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Sau geil!


Und dazu sau trocken! 

Die Salamander waren irgendwie größer als gedacht! Wollen die die Herrschaft übernehmen?


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2017)

Hört sich sehr tapfer und sehr gut an! 


Dafür bin ich trotz gegenteiliger Wettervorhersage auf meiner Dienstreise-Abendrunde im Ruhrgebiet in den absoluten Vollschiff gekommen, so mit schwappendem Wasser in den Schuhen. War trotzdem fein, nur Kesselbiken in Stuttgart ist halt doch um Welten besser als Haldenbiken im Pott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (16. September 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die Salamander waren irgendwie größer als gedacht! Wollen die die Herrschaft übernehmen?



Es ist doch schon lange so weit:

http://www.freigeist-forum-tuebingen.de/2015/02/reptiloide-kleines-1x1-der.html?m=1

https://m.futurezone.at/meinung/gerechtigkeit-fuer-reptilien-aliens/69.899.166

:-D Viel Spaß!


----------



## orudne (19. September 2017)

Morgen ist schon wieder Mittwoch!

Ich bin dabei!
Wer noch?


----------



## Chisum (19. September 2017)

Komme auch heran.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (19. September 2017)

Ich werde zeigen mein Dasein zur morgigen Abendstund'.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. September 2017)

bin sehr dafür, meinen Rücken muss ich erst noch überzeugen
-> falls ich nicht aufschlage: nicht warten


----------



## Dude5882 (19. September 2017)

Komme auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. September 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> bin sehr dafür, meinen Rücken muss ich erst noch überzeugen
> -> falls ich nicht aufschlage: nicht warten


So tönet es auch aus meinem Munde: erscheinet nicht das blau gefärbte Stahlross zur üblichen Stund mögen die Gesellen sich ohne zu zögern von Dannen machen!

(Geil, dieses Pseudo-Mittelhochdeutsch!)


----------



## orudne (20. September 2017)

Fahrrad defekt --> bin raus!

...ich könnt kotzen :-/


----------



## Dude5882 (21. September 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Fahrrad defekt --> bin raus!
> 
> ...ich könnt kotzen :-/


Gestern war der Tag der Defekte:

- das Verlängerungskabel meiner Lampe
- Stefans Akku der Variostütze
- Hendriks Hinterradschlauch


----------



## orudne (21. September 2017)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Gestern war der Tag der Defekte:
> 
> - das Verlängerungskabel meiner Lampe
> - Stefans Akku der Variostütze
> - Hendriks Hinterradschlauch



Geteiltes Leid!
;-)



Dude5882 schrieb:


> - Hendriks Hinterradschlauch



Deja vu!?


----------



## Hockdrik (21. September 2017)

die Milch war halt noch zwischen Schlauch und Mantel und nicht im Schlauch...
Irgendwas läuft da falsch.


----------



## Dude5882 (26. September 2017)

Wer fährt morgen?


----------



## orudne (26. September 2017)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (26. September 2017)

ja!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (26. September 2017)

Dabei


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2017)

Ich werde auch kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. September 2017)

Hab nen Termin Abends


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. September 2017)

Sollte klappen


----------



## Bukk (27. September 2017)

Wird eng...


----------



## blackleaf (27. September 2017)

Verdammt, Zacke voll. Selber hochtreten pack ich heut auf die schnelle nicht. Mit der nächsten wäre ich 18.40 Uhr da. Würdet ihr warten?


----------



## orudne (27. September 2017)

Ja klar.


----------



## blackleaf (27. September 2017)

Stark, danke und bis gleich!


----------



## orudne (28. September 2017)

Sehr schöne Runde wieder!
Trotz einiger Pannen kamen dann noch knapp 30 km / 900 hm zusammen. 

Mit nettem Bierchen als Ausklang in Degerloch. 

Ach ja, 10, 8, 5 Mittwochsfahrer waren heute am Start. ;-)


----------



## blackleaf (28. September 2017)

Da kann ich mich trotz Kettenriss, vorzeitigem Ausstieg und dem verpassten Bier nur anschließen


----------



## Hockdrik (28. September 2017)

"Biker die größere Mengen Wald mitbringen, müssen leider draußen bleiben."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (28. September 2017)

Übrigens, es waren gestern doch keine Halluzinogene in der Luft, sondern es gibt tatsächlich orangefarbene Feuersalamander. 
Es ist laut Wikipedia allerdings eine eher seltene Farbvariante.


Die schwarz-gelbe Variante war am späten Abend wieder zu Dutzenden unterwegs und man muss höllisch aufpassen, dass man sie nicht aus Versehen überfährt.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Oktober 2017)

Zu meiner Überraschung musste ich feststellen, dass morgen gar nicht Montag ist, sondern Mittwoch. 
Eine mehr als 10jährige Tradition beinhaltet, dass man sich an einem Mittwochabend zum Radfahren trifft.

Jemand willens?


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Oktober 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> mehr als 10jährige Tradition



Der erste Beitrag in diesem Thread ist jedenfalls vom 1. November 2007 und davor gab es auch schon einen Mittwochstreff und -thread.
Letzterer musste wegen “Überfüllung” geschlossen werden, soweit ich weiß. @weisser_rausch und @Chisum können uns sicherlich mehr dazu sagen.

So oder so könnten wir in vier Wochen Zehnjähriges feiern: der 1. November fällt auf einen Mittwoch.  
Eine Kiste Bier würde ich spendieren, das “kalt stellen” dürfte auch kein Problem sein. Nur wie und wo müsste man noch definieren. Vor- nach der Tour? Grillstelle irgendwo im Wald? Oder Jugendhaus-Degerloch fragen? Wir können natürlich auch ganz unromantisch am Ende der Tour bei der Tanke zw. Heslach und Kaltental vorbeiradeln.


----------



## orudne (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin heute, am gefühlten Montag, am Start.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Oktober 2017)

Mein Hals sacht, ich hätte gestern zu wenige Schichten getragen.  Mal sehen, ob das bis heut Abend anderst wird. Dann noch kurz ne neue Kette ran und ich bin dabei


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Oktober 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Mein Hals sacht, ich hätte gestern zu wenige Schichten getragen.



ich kann Deinen Hals verstehen 
hoffe, er spielt trotzdem mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (4. Oktober 2017)

@orudne wird bei mir heute leider doch nichts :-/


----------



## Chisum (4. Oktober 2017)

Dafür klappts heute bei mir.


----------



## Bukk (4. Oktober 2017)

Bin mir nicht 100% sicher ob es mir zeitlich langt. Werde es aber versuchen und bin zu 90% dabei.


----------



## dellmath (4. Oktober 2017)

Hi, 

würde gerne heute Abend mitfahren, wäre um 25 oben in Degerloch (fahre mit der Zack hoch).

Gruß, 
Mathias


----------



## jonasrueger (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei. Bis gleich.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (4. Oktober 2017)

I`ll be on the start.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Oktober 2017)

Melde mich mein Rad krank


----------



## orudne (4. Oktober 2017)

dellmath schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde gerne heute Abend mitfahren, wäre um 25 oben in Degerloch (fahre mit der Zack hoch).
> 
> ...



Kann sein, dass Du um 25 dann der erste bist ;-)


----------



## orudne (4. Oktober 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 650210 Melde mich mein Rad krank



Aua! Schnell nen Pflaster drauf und dann zum Speichen-Doc!


----------



## orudne (4. Oktober 2017)

Klasse Runde im Westen zu 5,5t ;-)

Mit Abschlussbierchen:



 

Bei mir warens dann 33 km und 1100 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (4. Oktober 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 650210 Melde mich mein Rad krank


Nichtmal beim Alpencross braucht man alle Speichen :-D


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Oktober 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Klasse Runde im Westen zu 5,5t ;-)
> 
> Mit Abschlussbierchen:
> Anhang anzeigen 650340
> ...


Sieht aus, als ob der Herr im Hintergrund die Magazine der unteren Reihe studiert...


----------



## Hockdrik (5. Oktober 2017)

Noch mal zu dem Bild:
die Räder sehen erstaunlich sauber aus. 
Wart Ihr da schon beim Hochdruckreiniger?


----------



## orudne (5. Oktober 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Noch mal zu dem Bild:
> die Räder sehen erstaunlich sauber aus.
> Wart Ihr da schon beim Hochdruckreiniger?



Nö,
wir hatten großteils super Trail Bedingungen und kaum Matsch im Wald.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. Oktober 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als ob der Herr im Hintergrund die Magazine der unteren Reihe studiert...



Eigenartig da doch die Interessanten immer oben liegen.


----------



## orudne (10. Oktober 2017)

Morgen ist Mittwoch!

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei. 

(das Wetter soll ja noch mal ganz gut werden)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Oktober 2017)

Auch!


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Oktober 2017)

Eher nicht - viel Spaß!


----------



## [email protected] (10. Oktober 2017)

Hi MTB-Crowd,
ich bin morgen leider auch wieder nicht dabei. Nächsten Mittwoch sollte es wieder klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Oktober 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Der erste Beitrag in diesem Thread ist jedenfalls vom 1. November 2007 und davor gab es auch schon ........




Hallöchen,

ich werde auch am 01.11. nicht in Stuttgart sein, auch wenn ich gern bei einem 10-jährigen dabei wäre. Ich werde an Euch denken. An dieser Stelle auch mal einen dicken Dank an diese Biker-Vereinigung und das zusammen radeln.

Wäre ich dabei, würde ich MTB+Bier priorisieren. Das kommt immer gut.

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (11. Oktober 2017)

Bin auch dabei heute.


----------



## blackleaf (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann's noch nicht sagen


----------



## blackleaf (11. Oktober 2017)

Bin für heute raus und dann hoffentlich nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei.


----------



## Chisum (11. Oktober 2017)

Komme dann auch


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Oktober 2017)

Gestern zu sechst 30km und 900hm.
Lieblings-Jahreszeit, keine Zeit für Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Oktober 2017)

Ja, geil wars!

Vielleicht mag Mick ja eines seiner Hammerbilder einstellen?! Nickname für Tagging hab ich leider grad nicht parat...


----------



## Dude5882 (14. Oktober 2017)

Brauch jemand eine neue Lupine Piko 7 1200 Lumen mit SmartCore Akku 3,3Ah für 200,- (bei Bike discount aktuell 269,-)?

Hab ich als Angebot für meine kaputte Piko 3 erhalten. Müsste ich aber sehr bald wissen, ansonsten lehne ich das Angebot ab, da ich selber schon die Piko 4 habe.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Oktober 2017)

Danke nein,- bin versorgt.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich auch - aber vielen Dank!


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Oktober 2017)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Brauch jemand eine neue Lupine Piko 7 1200 Lumen mit SmartCore Akku 3,3Ah für 200,- (bei Bike discount aktuell 269,-)?
> 
> Hab ich als Angebot für meine kaputte Piko 3 erhalten. Müsste ich aber sehr bald wissen, ansonsten lehne ich das Angebot ab, da ich selber schon die Piko 4 habe.



Habe nun das Angebot abgelehnt.


----------



## Dude5882 (17. Oktober 2017)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. Oktober 2017)

Hier!


----------



## orudne (17. Oktober 2017)

wenn es die Arbeit zulässt ...
...dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Oktober 2017)

Kann morgen leider nicht


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Oktober 2017)

Teilnahme unsicher, könnte knapp werden, aber ich geb alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2017)

Traurig aber wahr - ich schaffe es auch diesen Mittwoch wieder nicht auf mein Pony. Bin leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Oktober 2017)

Dabei


----------



## blackleaf (18. Oktober 2017)

Am Start falls nicht noch irgendwas dazwischen kommt.


----------



## jonasrueger (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## orudne (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich komm... ;–)
...eventuell 5 Minuten später :–/


----------



## blackleaf (18. Oktober 2017)

Steh mit Daniel am Marienplatz, Zacke war voll und mit der nächsten wird's auch nix. Vorschlag wäre, dass wir uns am Kubus oder beim Autoverwerter im Kaltental treffen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. Oktober 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Der erste Beitrag in diesem Thread ist jedenfalls vom 1. November 2007 und davor gab es auch schon einen Mittwochstreff und -thread.
> Letzterer musste wegen “Überfüllung” geschlossen werden, soweit ich weiß. @weisser_rausch und @Chisum können uns sicherlich mehr dazu sagen.
> 
> So oder so könnten wir in vier Wochen Zehnjähriges feiern: der 1. November fällt auf einen Mittwoch.
> Eine Kiste Bier würde ich spendieren, das “kalt stellen” dürfte auch kein Problem sein. Nur wie und wo müsste man noch definieren. Vor- nach der Tour? Grillstelle irgendwo im Wald? Oder Jugendhaus-Degerloch fragen? Wir können natürlich auch ganz unromantisch am Ende der Tour bei der Tanke zw. Heslach und Kaltental vorbeiradeln.



nachdem ich gefragt wurde, was zur Geschichte des RBT beizutragen, will ich das gerne mal machen, sofern das Stefan nicht schon mündlich gemacht hat.
Wir haben uns angefangen, im Frühherbst 2005 lose zu treffen zum Biken - über einen Therad, in dem jemand steile Rampen in Stuttgart gesucht hat zum hochfahren. Erst mal wurde etwas diskutiert, dann haben Bernd und ich usn mal spontan verabredet zum Biken. Als nächster hat sich dann Stefan uns beiden angeschlossen. Glaub der erste gemeinsame Ausritt mit stefan ging Richtung Möhrignen udn Kaba. 
Der ursprüngliche Theraderöffner hat sich aber nie Blicken lassen. Bald kamen noch weitere Mitfahrer hinzu - wie Matthias (camper) oder Sandro und Theo Trucker udn Ingmar. nachdem wir anfangs ohne ganz fixen zeitpunkt zu verschiendenen Zeiten und verschiedener Besetzung rumgekurvt sind, kam der Vorschlag auf, es sei besser, sich regelmäßig zu nem fixen Termin zu treffen, dann kann jeder besser planen. Schnell einigten wir uns auf Mittwoch Abend. da dies nun regelmäßig stattfand hatte Stefan die Idee, das RBT zu nennen - was auf mein nachfragen eben Regelmäßiger Bike Treff bedeutet. damit sind wir dann auch gleich vom Singletreff-Forum ins das Regionalforum nach Stuttgart umgezogen - waren ja nun keine Singles mehr.
In Anlehnung an einen der Thread-Urgesteine hier im Forum - die Sonntagsfahrer - haben wir uns dann die Mittwochsfahrer genannt. Dieser RBT-Theat lief dann so 1 1/2 Jahre in seiner ursprünglichen Form. Im November 2007 wurdedann der zweite teil eingeführt, da es damals noch eine Obergrenze für beiträge gab und diese dann geschlossen und einneuer teil aufgemacht wurde.
Viele regelmäßige Teilnehmer  die den früheren harten Kern ausgemacht haben, sind im laufe der Zeit (leider)  ausgeschieden - wie Theo Trucker  - Nightmare Jörg (Albtraum)und irgendwann auch ich. Aber ich verfolge es gerne immer wieder, was in meiner alten Heimat noch so los ist.
Randbemerkung : auch in meiner neuen Heimat sind wir Mittwochsfahrer - heissen nur anders - ist wohl in vielen Gegenden so, dass Mittwochs gefahren wird.

mal sehen, wenn ihr am 01.11.2017 einen Jubiläumsride macht - und wir nicht Bikebesuch bei uns haben - udn das Wetter taugt, müste ich eigentlich mal nen Abstecher auf meine alten Hometrails machen - sehen, was es noch gibt und auch Neues erfahren.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2017)

Herzlichen Dank für die Geschichts-Forschung!  

Da am 1.11. Feiertag/langes Wochenende ist und die Jahreszahl ja jetzt eh nicht eindeutig "rund" ist (ungefähr 12 Jahre Treff, grob 11 Jahre mittwochs, ziemlich genau seit 10 Jahren im jetzigen Thread...) gab es die Überlegung, die Jubiläums-Feierlichkeiten "(Mehr als) *10 Jahre RBT Mittwochsfahrer*" auf den 8.11. zu legen.

Wobei es bisher keine konkreten Pläne (bzw. Feedback) dazu gibt, es "groß" zu feiern - also wenn dann spontan und zur Not mit Bier von der Tanke.
Daher: wer kommt, fährt und feiert einfach mit. 

EDIT:
Es wäre natürlich super, wenn am 8.11. möglichst viele von den ursprünglichen Mittwochsfahrern wie @weisser_rausch @Chisum @trucker @Dude5882 @camper69 @Night-Mare @supercollider dazu kommen. (Falls ich aus Unwissenheit jemanden vergessen habe zu taggen, bitte ergänzen.)


----------



## orudne (24. Oktober 2017)

Und ganz abgesehen von dem nahenden Jubiläum ....

... Morgen ist Mittwoch!!!
Ich hab nochmal ganz gutes Wetter bestellt und die Trails sollten auch fein sein!

Ich bin dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich auch


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2017)

dabei dabei


----------



## [email protected] (24. Oktober 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> *10 Jahre RBT Mittwochsfahrer*" auf den 7.11. zu legen.




Das würde mir gefallen. 7.11 ist aber ein Dienstag, was mir auch gut passt, nur falls es sich da um einen Verrutschen im Kalender handelt.

Diesen Mittwoch werde ich es wohl wieder mal nicht schaffen und nächsten Mittwoch bin ich nicht in Stuttgart aber die Jubiläumsausfahrt möchte ich gern mitnehmen.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. Oktober 2017)

8.11. klar - sorry und danke für den Hinweis - ich korrigiere es


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Oktober 2017)

Morgen bin ich jedenfalls, unabhängig vom Datum, nicht dabei


----------



## Nightfly.666 (25. Oktober 2017)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (25. Oktober 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank für die Geschichts-Forschung!
> 
> Da am 1.11. Feiertag/langes Wochenende ist und die Jahreszahl ja jetzt eh nicht eindeutig "rund" ist (ungefähr 12 Jahre Treff, grob 11 Jahre mittwochs, ziemlich genau seit 10 Jahren im jetzigen Thread...) gab es die Überlegung, die Jubiläums-Feierlichkeiten "(Mehr als) *10 Jahre RBT Mittwochsfahrer*" auf den 8.11. zu legen.
> 
> ...



Wow...das dies schon so lange her sein soll :-o 
Ich erinnere diese Zeit sehr gerne. 
Dir RBT's waren vom Erlebnis- und Entspannungsfaktor immer wie ein kleines kurzes Wochenende in der Woche 
Anfangs hätte ich niemals gedacht, welch schöne und auch anspruchsvolle Trails in und um Stuggi liegen.
Einige von uns sind von Stuggi weg gezogen; ich bin in den letzten Jahren lediglich von Nord-Stuttgart ( Lubu/ Bietigheim ) nach Süd-Stuttgart ( Böblingen ) gewechselt und konzentriere mich seit einigen Jahren auf SamstagsTouren und MTB-Urlaube. Ich bin wohl auch ein wenig anspruchsvoller bzgl. der Trailauswahl geworden. Meine Form ist auch nicht mehr die von vor 10 Jahren. Doch waren wir ( gemäß unseres Alters ) in der Zeit schon sehr fit. 
Ich trage mir nun den 8.11. mal dick in meinen Kalender ein, um zum JUBI-RBT dazu zu stoßen. 
Wäre schön, neben "dem Nachwuchs" auch ein paar alte Säcke zu sehen


----------



## blackleaf (25. Oktober 2017)

Dabei!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich schaffe es nicht rechtzeitig, bitte nicht warten.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Oktober 2017)

Laubige 27 km und 840hm zu fünft im ziemlich nassen Osten Stuttgarts. 


Treffpunkt bei Sonnenuntergang:


----------



## camper69 (26. Oktober 2017)

Trailjunkie
Sickgirl
radi01

gehören ebenso noch zu der alten Garde.

Wäre doch genial alle mal wieder zusammen zu trommeln.


----------



## supercollider (26. Oktober 2017)

8.11 merke ich mir auch mal vor, aber jetzt erst mal Urlaub und warm...


----------



## Dude5882 (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich wäre am 8.11. echt gerne dabei, allerdings haben meine Frau und ich Hochzeitstag :-/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Oktober 2017)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich wäre am 8.11. echt gerne dabei, allerdings haben meine Frau und ich Hochzeitstag :-/


Bring sie mit


----------



## orudne (30. Oktober 2017)

Wer wäre denn am Mittwoch diese Woche dabei?
(Falls keiner Abends fährt drehe ich bei Tageslicht ne Runde)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich auch!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Oktober 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank für die Geschichts-Forschung!
> 
> Da am 1.11. Feiertag/langes Wochenende ist und die Jahreszahl ja jetzt eh nicht eindeutig "rund" ist (ungefähr 12 Jahre Treff, grob 11 Jahre mittwochs, ziemlich genau seit 10 Jahren im jetzigen Thread...) gab es die Überlegung, die Jubiläums-Feierlichkeiten "(Mehr als) *10 Jahre RBT Mittwochsfahrer*" auf den 8.11. zu legen.
> 
> ...



Das wäre doch auch für den @jazzist die Gelegenheit!


----------



## orudne (1. November 2017)

Ich hab etwas Freizeitstress. 

Wahrscheinlich bin ich für heute raus :-/


----------



## Derschlankesimo (1. November 2017)

Dann springe ich für @orudne ein


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. November 2017)

Braucht leider auch einen Ersatz für mir. Grad heim gekommen, jetzt erstmal in die Werkstatt...
Sorry - viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Hockdrik (4. November 2017)

Wetter sieht für unseren Jubiläums-Mittwoch gar nicht sooo schlecht aus:
https://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Baden-Württemberg/Stuttgart/long.html


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. November 2017)

also wenn es sich arbeitstechnisch irgendwie einrichten lässt  (ist halt schon ne weite Anreise - bei den blöden Verkehrsverhältnissen nach Stuttgart rein oft über 1,5 Std.) und das Wetter mitspielt, möchte ich schon gern mal vorbeischauen zum Jubiride.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (5. November 2017)

Ich weiß leider schon, dass ich nicht zum Jubiride komme. Gestern Abend auf dem Weg zu einem Konzert wollte ich meine übliche Abkürzung über eine Treppe nehmen und bin die Kinderwagenspur runter und gecrasht. Habe dann auf dem Konzert noch schnell 2 gerstenhaltige Heiltränke geordert, aber sie wirkten nicht. Heute Morgen konnte ich nichtmal mehr laufen und war dann im KH. Das Sprunggelenk ist überdehnt. Nix gebrochen zum Glück . Vielleicht bin ich übernächste Woche wieder dabei.


----------



## orudne (5. November 2017)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider schon, dass ich nicht zum Jubiride komme. Gestern Abend auf dem Weg zu einem Konzert wollte ich meine übliche Abkürzung über eine Treppe nehmen und bin die Kinderwagenspur runter und gecrasht. Habe dann auf dem Konzert noch schnell 2 gerstenhaltige Heiltränke geordert, aber sie wirkten nicht. Heute Morgen konnte ich nichtmal mehr laufen und war dann im KH. Das Sprunggelenk ist überdehnt. Nix gebrochen zum Glück . Vielleicht bin ich übernächste Woche wieder dabei.



Gute Besserung!

Bei dem Wetter ist die Füße hochlegen auch nicht so ganz falsch!
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2017)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## El_Huette (5. November 2017)

Autsch...gute Besserung!


----------



## El_Huette (5. November 2017)

Ich versuche Mittwoch als Überraschungsgast zu kommen  Das hängt noch davon ab, ob ich nach München muss oder nicht.


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. November 2017)

Gute Besserung. Und net so viel Blödsinn machen. hatte letztes jähr ein ähnliches Problem. Im KH haben sie dann nur von nem Bänderanriß gesprochen 6-Wochen Pause. Daraus wurden dann 6 Monate, da doch an zwei Stellen was gebrochen war, wie sich rausstellte (einige Wochen später, nachdem 2 Ärzte meinten gerochen sei nix.
Auf die Notaufnahme ist halt nicht immer Verlaß.
Hoffe, das Wetter wird ok.


----------



## Chisum (6. November 2017)

Konnte gerade meinen Mittwochstermin verlegen, klappt also mit dem Jubiride


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. November 2017)

wie seht ihr denn die Wetterprognose für morgen abend? So ganz der burner wird´s wohl nicht. Wie ist der Plan - fahrt ihr auf jeden Fall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (7. November 2017)

kuschelige 7°C, aber trocken ;-)

bei mir entscheidet es leider erst morgen, ob ich (pünktlich) kommen kann


----------



## El_Huette (7. November 2017)

Also bei mir sieht's gut aus. Bin eigentlich auch ziemlich wetterfest


----------



## Hockdrik (7. November 2017)

Also ich werde wohl nicht pünktlich kommen, bin aber entschlossen Euch trotzdem irgendwie/irgendwo zu finden und wenn es erst zum Bier ist.


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. November 2017)

Soll es gehgen Abend nicht regnen? Wie sieht denn der Plan aus - wo wollt ihr noch einkehren bzw. Kalt- oder Warmgetränke zu Euch nehmen?


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2017)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> .....Kinderwagenspur runter und gecrasht. ...




Arrr,  die Gefahr lauert überall. Gute Besserung.

Ich bin morgen 18:30 Uhr am Start.

Bis dahin!


----------



## Hockdrik (7. November 2017)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Soll es gehgen Abend nicht regnen? Wie sieht denn der Plan aus - wo wollt ihr noch einkehren bzw. Kalt- oder Warmgetränke zu Euch nehmen?



Nein, kein Regen vorhergesagt.
Einkehr ist bisher nicht definiert.


----------



## supercollider (8. November 2017)

Bin heute Abend am Start.


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. November 2017)

hab´s Bike mal mitgenommen zur Arbeit. Hab um 16:00 noch nen termin in Niedereschach udn hoffe, so gegen 16:30 loszukommen. Sicher wirds wieder vor Stuttgart viel Stau geben, hoffe aber unter 2 Std. durchzukommen, muss mich ja noch umziehen.
Hoffentlich bis später und hoffentlich hört´s noch auf zu regnen. hier im Schwarzwald - VS nieselt´s noch - eben garstigsten Novemberwetter.


----------



## camper69 (8. November 2017)

bin auch am Start...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. November 2017)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bis später und hoffentlich hört´s noch auf zu regnen. hier im Schwarzwald - VS nieselt´s noch - eben garstigsten Novemberwetter.



Wie gesagt: vor morgen kein Regen vorhergesagt! 




Quelle: www.yr.no

Solltest Du zu spät kommen, schreib einfach hier rein. Es werden eh ein paar "nach" kommen, die wir dann zum Bier oder sonstwohin koordinieren müssen. Wir kriegen das hin. Heute sollte es ja eh nicht um Trail-Maximierung, sondern um Geselligkeit gehen. 
Ausnahmsweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (8. November 2017)

Das ist doch cool. Gemeinsam schauen, ob ich noch nen Trail wiedererkenne und dann gemeinsam darauf


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. November 2017)

das fehlte vorhin noch-hat´s nicht übertragen


----------



## orudne (8. November 2017)

Land Unter auf der Arbeit :-/

Bin aber auch bei den "zu-Spät-kommern" ;-)


----------



## jonasrueger (8. November 2017)

Ich bin pünktlich. Freue mich. Bis später.


----------



## El_Huette (8. November 2017)

Super Jubi-Ride Männer! Sollten wir jetzt jedes Jahr machen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. November 2017)

Definitiv!


----------



## Hockdrik (9. November 2017)

*10-11-12-Jahre-Mittwochsfahrer-Jubi-Ride*

Das war sehr schön und sehr besonders! Neun Biker, ziemlich genau zur Hälfte Mittwochsfahrer der ersten Stunde und aktuelle Mittwochsfahrer, Erstere teilweise von weiter weg angereist. @Chisum als Bindeglied zwischen beiden und als Guide durch die Stuttgarter Trail-Evolution. Wir “Neuen”, die sich mitfreuen an der Wiedersehensfreude und an den alten Zeiten. Alte Zeiten die spürbar aufleben und auf neue Zeiten treffen. Das Bier beim Döner danach, die separaten und die gemeinsamen Gespräche, der gegenseitige Respekt.
“*Danke*, für das, was Ihr damals aufgebaut habt!”
“Toll, dass es das immer noch gibt, dass es immer noch weiterlebt.”


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. November 2017)

mir hat`s gefallen, wieder mal nach so langer Zeit mit on Tour zu sein. Udn schön zu sehen, was sich weiterentwickelt hat - eine prima Truppe und auch die Trails haben sich sehr schön weiterentwickelt. Muss mal wieder zur näheren Inspektion vorbeikommen.
Bin dann noch gut nach Degerloch hochgekommen. Die heimfahrt ging dann Gott sei Dank ne Stunde schneller als die Anreise. Das hat auch geschmeckt - danke Stefan - und das war auch gut.
ride on
wr


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. November 2017)

Schön zu lesen Jungs! Ich laufe schon wieder ohne Krücken. Alles großartig! Bei der 20-Jahrfeier werde ich es dann einrichten können hoffentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (9. November 2017)

Geiler Abend…
mit einer geilen Biketruppe…
mit geil- matschigen Trails, die uns die eine und andere Schlittenpartie verabreichten
und mit einem geil-genialem Döner-König, der als Abschluss leckeres Bier und seine kuschelige warme Bude für uns bereit gehalten hat.

Perfekte Orga und ein perfekter Abend!

*Geil, dass ihr die Institution RBT so lässig und gechillt fort führt.
Ich klinke mich spätestens im neuen Frühjahr mal wieder ein!*


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2017)

Wer wird denn morgen Abend auf dem MTB sitzen? Ich werde 18:30 Uhr in Degerloch sein. Die Lampe wird bereits geladen.


----------



## orudne (14. November 2017)

Zu viel Arbeit - bin raus :-/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. November 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Lampe


Gutes Stichwort! 
Wenn die Akkus voll sind (auch meine!) bin ich dabei!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (15. November 2017)

Ich hab noch Fuß. E-Biken geht schon wieder. Setze diese Woche noch aus.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. November 2017)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Huette (15. November 2017)

Thereby


----------



## Derschlankesimo (15. November 2017)

I be oak therby today evening


----------



## Hockdrik (15. November 2017)

El_Huette schrieb:


> Thereby





Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> I be oak therby today evening



So langsam erinnert mich das hier ans Plattdeutsche, was ja sprach-geschichtlich als Remix aus Deutsch und Englisch auch gar nicht sooo abwegig ist. 

In diesem Sinne:
Ik bün vanavend _ok daarbi_. Halv söven - as alltied! 
Un warm antrecken - dat is hüüt heel kold!_ _


----------



## Chisum (15. November 2017)

Na denn man tau, bis später!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (15. November 2017)

Probleme mit dem Freilauf bin raus


----------



## Nightfly.666 (15. November 2017)

Was hast Du denn ausgefressen, dass Du nicht raus darfst?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. November 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> heel kold!_ _


Szeel!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. November 2017)

War eine lustige Mischung aus “noch nicht kalt genug, um sich richtig warm anzuziehen” und “ganz schön schattig” sowie "noch nicht frostig genug, um griffig zu sein" und "sehr glitschig unterm Laub". 

Sechs Leute waren am Start und dann setzte sukzessiv der Schwund ein. Erst wurde aus Bremsdruck viel zu früh ein Bremshebelbruch, dann schlug der Frostbite zu und die Schwerkraft tat ihr übriges, so dass am Ende nur drei Mitfrostfahrer die 36km und 900hm Runde beendet haben.

Schön war es auf jeden Fall! Der Winter kann ruhig kommen.


----------



## [email protected] (21. November 2017)

Wer ist morgen dabei? Ich werde 18.30 Uhr in Degerloch sein. Mein Silberpfeil freut sich auf einen Ausritt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. November 2017)

Me not


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (21. November 2017)

Bin die Woche nicht raus


----------



## Hockdrik (21. November 2017)

Bin leider auch anderweitig verplant - viel Spaß!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. November 2017)

Ich muss maloochen.


----------



## jonasrueger (22. November 2017)

Motiviert mich! Ich könnte es einrichten, es ist warm, aber sicher auch nass. Ist der matsch im Wald tief oder fahrbar?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. November 2017)

jonasrueger schrieb:


> Motiviert mich!



Tschacka Du schaffst es! You rock! Hau auf die Kacke!


----------



## jonasrueger (22. November 2017)

Ich komme. Wird aber wohl eine kurze Runde für mich.


----------



## El_Huette (22. November 2017)

Ich kann heute nicht.


----------



## natzer (22. November 2017)

Um mich mal hier im Forum einzuklinken: bin heut auch dabei.

@jonasrueger: Sonntag waren die Heslacher Trails gut fahrbar


----------



## blackleaf (22. November 2017)

Wär bei dem Wetter heut gern dabei gewesen, aber mir reicht's zeitlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonasrueger (23. November 2017)

Ich hatten gestern 25 Kilometer und fast 800hm auf der Uhr. Bedingungen waren extrem rutschig, aber nicht so nass wie befürchtet.


----------



## [email protected] (28. November 2017)

Hi. Wer will morgen? Wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. November 2017)

Ich!  Beides! 

Obs klappt weiß ich erst morgen...


----------



## Hockdrik (28. November 2017)

Kann leider nicht. Kränklich. 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## orudne (28. November 2017)

Ein Blick in die Kristallkugel sagt mir ...
... noch nichts. 

Bei der aktuellen Lage im Geschäft, wohl eher nicht.  :-/


----------



## Derschlankesimo (29. November 2017)

Ich wäre heute mal wieder dabei bin aber nicht mehr ganz fit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. November 2017)

Ich schaff es nicht  Mal wieder Hausstaub auf der Rolle verstoffwechseln...


----------



## theWatzman (29. November 2017)

Krank-Männerschnupfen

Also so zu sagen dem Tode geweiht


----------



## orudne (29. November 2017)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. November 2017)

Ich muss wieder maloochen. Aber nächste Woche....


----------



## [email protected] (29. November 2017)

Hi, muss leider wieder abspringen. Viel Spaß Euch


----------



## Derschlankesimo (29. November 2017)

Komm nicht raus


----------



## orudne (29. November 2017)

Noch jemand außer mir dabei??


----------



## El_Huette (29. November 2017)

Ich kann dich leider nicht unterstützen.


----------



## orudne (29. November 2017)

Ok. Ich hab bei dem Wetter auch keine Lust alleine zu fahren :-/

Bin auch raus


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Dezember 2017)

Gesellinnen und Gesellen, ich hab morgen fieses Programm und kann erst ganz knapp sagen, ob es mir reicht. 
Fährt denn bei dem zu erwartenden Gnatsch überhaupt jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (5. Dezember 2017)

Bin leider beruflich raus.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Dezember 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Bin leider beruflich raus.


dito


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. Dezember 2017)

Heute ist der N*kol*usr*de, habe ich gehört.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. Dezember 2017)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Heute ist der N*kol*usr*de, habe ich gehört.


Okay, ich war eh unartig... Melde mich für heute ab.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. Dezember 2017)

Der Nikolaus hätte auch eine Rute dabei gehabt. 

Wer ist Morgen dabei ?


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Dezember 2017)

weiß leider noch nicht :-/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Dezember 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> weiß leider noch nicht :-/


Dito...


----------



## orudne (12. Dezember 2017)

Leider fest im Griff der Arbeit!
:-/


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Dezember 2017)

Bin raus - Kombination aus Wetter-Mimi und Jahresend-Rallye auffe Arbeit. 

Wird wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Dezember 2017)

OK dann komme ich auch nicht. Bin um 19h am Südheimer Platz um von dort zu starten, falls noch jemand mit möchte. Sind bis jetzt zu dritt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Dezember 2017)

Da ich auch immer noch in der Werkstatt bin erkläre ich mal den Treff für heute als abgesagt...


----------



## [email protected] (19. Dezember 2017)

Hi zusammen, morgen ist ja die letzte Chance vor Weihnachten für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt, zumindest die Mittwochsausfahrt. Ich kann leider wieder nicht dabei sein, wie die letzten Wochen schon. Mein Rad steht seit Wochen unbefriedigt im Keller. Hauptsächlich gesundheitlich bedingt. Ich wünsche Euch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch. 
Nächstes ja bin ich sicher wieder am Start. Bis dahin halte ich mich mit MTB-Videos über Wasser.

Grüße, Micha


----------



## orudne (20. Dezember 2017)

Bin leider auch für heute raus.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab, wie schon zuvor, bis Anschlag Unterricht. Wenn äbbr mitkommt komm ich mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (20. Dezember 2017)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wenn äbbr mitkommt komm ich mit...



Hier, ich komm mit!  Sonst noch jemand?

Bei den Trail-Verhältnissen könnte es auf einen hohen Schotter-Anteil hinauslaufen, müssen wir dann gucken.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Dezember 2017)

1.000hm und 40km Runde auf Schotter zu zweit. 
Spaß ist anders, aber schön war es dennoch.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. Januar 2018)

A guads Neis!
Diesen Mittwoch soll es mollige 11° haben und keinen Regen. 
Wer kommt? Ich bin dabei .


----------



## orudne (8. Januar 2018)

Bin (wahrscheinlich) raus wegen der Arbeit :-/


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Januar 2018)

Sorry, kann noch nicht abschätzen, ob ich dabei bin.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Januar 2018)

Ich geh morgen direkt mit dem Bike zur Arbeit,- vielleicht reichts mir dann rechtzeitig. Melde mich hier nochmal gegen Nachmittag!


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Januar 2018)

wird bei mir heute leider nichts, komme zu spät heim

Viel Spaß, falls wer fährt!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Januar 2018)

Wenn keiner fahren kann zum Frühlingsanfang, dann dichte ich heute Abende eben meine Rückleuchten am Auto ab.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. Januar 2018)

Mach das,- bei mir wird es auch nix


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Geländeradsports. Morgen ist Fango angesagt... Wer macht mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (16. Januar 2018)

nö


----------



## orudne (16. Januar 2018)

Würde gerne, aber die Arbeit ist dagegen :-/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Januar 2018)

Gut,- alleine fahre ich dann auch nicht bei dem Sauwetter. Somit fällt die Runde für heute wohl aus!

Cheers!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (23. Januar 2018)

Morgen wieder dabei


----------



## orudne (24. Januar 2018)

Ich kann leider nicht. 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. Januar 2018)

I`ll be on the start!


----------



## Timperator (24. Januar 2018)

Ich komm' heute auch mal spntan rum!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Januar 2018)

Ich erspare mir und den Wegen die heutige U-Boot - Fahrt. Wer auch immer unterwegs ist: viel Glück! Gestern war die Situation am und um den Amitrail auf Grund von Wasser und Ernte katastrophal...


----------



## orudne (31. Januar 2018)

für die Statistik:

ich bin auch raus 

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (31. Januar 2018)

auch


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. Februar 2018)

Morgen?


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Februar 2018)

Habe leider einen konkurrierenden Termin.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. Februar 2018)

Arbeit wird völlig überschätzt . Sollten wir den Thrad umbenennen in: 
"Unregelmäßiger Biketreff in Stuttgart (Mittwochsfahrer)"
kurz: "UBT"?


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Februar 2018)

Ich finde es gut, dass Du in diesem Winterhalbjahr so oft dabei bist und die Mittwochsfahrer-Fahne hochhältst, damit der Treff eben nicht unregelmäßig wird.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. Februar 2018)

Also wenn sich heute Abend noch einer meldet komme ich, ansonsten gehts nicht, da ich ohne MtB zur Arbeit gehe dann. Bitte um Vorrausplanung um einen Tag, auch im digitalen Smartphonezeitalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (6. Februar 2018)

Ich kann leider erst morgen gegen Mittag sagen, ob es klappt oder nicht.
Das hängt noch von zu vielen Dingen ab :-/

Mein Fahrrad ist jedenfalls gerichtet und das Licht ist montiert.....
... fehlt nur der Fahrer ;-)


----------



## orudne (7. Februar 2018)

bin leider raus.
Noch zu viel zu Arbeiten :-/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Februar 2018)

Bei mir kam grad noch der Betriebsarzt rein.


----------



## Chucknorman (12. Februar 2018)

Hey, bin neu in Stuttgart und wollt mal fragen ob man sich am Samstag oder Sonntag bei jemandem anschließen kann um bisschen die lokale Flora zu erkunden
Hab sowohl Enduro als auch Crosser am Start.

lg Heiko


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Februar 2018)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Hey, bin neu in Stuttgart und wollt mal fragen ob man sich am Samstag oder Sonntag bei jemandem anschließen kann um bisschen die lokale Flora zu erkunden
> Hab sowohl Enduro als auch Crosser am Start.
> 
> lg Heiko


Moin Heiko.

Willkommen in der Hauptstadt. Der Bretzeln, der Kehrwoche und der gepflegten Geländeradfahrerei!
Hier bist Du bei den (regelmäßigen!) Mittwochsfahrern, es gibt, ausgehend vom selben Startpunkt, noch die EarlyBirds und daraus verzweigen sich diverse Privatveranstaltungen ohne Regelmäßigkeit. Komm am Sonntag einfach mal vorbei, es lohnt sich!

Grüße


----------



## Chucknorman (13. Februar 2018)

Wo ist denn der Startpunkt? Fährt zufällig jemand von Untertürkheim aus ?


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Februar 2018)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Startpunkt? Fährt zufällig jemand von Untertürkheim aus ?



Klick’ doch mal auf den Link (oder hier auf den ersten Beitrag) und dort findest Du dann auch Infos zum Startpunkt (Degerloch). Ich denke, klicken ist für Dich einfacher, als für uns, die Infos hierhin zu kopieren. 

Von Untertürkheim aus fahren sicherlich auch Leute, aber ich kenne dort keinen regelmäßigen Treff. Vielleicht mal nach SG Stern googeln.

Ansonsten gibt es in der Gruppenbeschreibung der Facebook-Gruppe MTB Stuttgart eine halbwegs aktuelle Liste der offenen Treffs in Stuttgart. Dort könntest Du auch noch mal Deine Frage stellen. Vielleicht kennt jemand einen Treff in Untertürkheim.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Februar 2018)

Lesen bildet.... Hab ich gehört....



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Habe mal das Kleingedruckte ausgegraben, falls jemand Fragen in der Richtung hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Februar 2018)

Ich wäre am Start Morgen. Heiko Du auch? Mittwoch 18:30Uhr  Endstation (oben) Zahnradbahn.
Was machen die anderen? Arbeit und Krankheit (ausgenommen Männerschnupfen) werden fortan nicht mehr als Ausreden akzeptiert.


----------



## Chucknorman (13. Februar 2018)

hey, hab Freitag letzte Prüfung und bin erst ab Samstag in Stuttgart, dann aber aufjedenfall am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (13. Februar 2018)

Ich sag jetzt mal provisorisch für morgen zu!
(muss mir noch ne neue Ausrede einfallen lassen )


----------



## guitarman-3000 (14. Februar 2018)

So viel Nachwuchsförderung und dann selbst nicht kommen... Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## orudne (14. Februar 2018)

ich muss leider nochmal kneifen :-/

weil:
mir ist der Himmel auf den Kopf gefallen und ich hatte mein Schild nicht dabei
und
ich bin von einer Subrauminterferenz in ein Paralleluniversum gezogen worde...

Naja, eigentlich wurde nur ein Abgabetermin nach vorne gezogen und hat meinen Wochenplan ruiniert, aber Arbeit zählt ja nicht mehr ;-)


Sorry für's spontane absagen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. Februar 2018)

OK dann komme ich auch nicht.  Bin eh auch hundemüde. Scheiß Termine in aller Herrgottsfrüh. Werd ich nie verstehen


----------



## Hockdrik (14. Februar 2018)

Ja, schade, dass es heute wieder ausfällt, aber das gab es ja in der Wintersaison immer mal wieder in den mehr als 10 Jahren, die es die Mittwochsfahrer jetzt schon gibt. Kommt halt auch einfach darauf an, dass regelmäßig mindestens zwei Leute dabei sind.

Ich für meinen Teil werde in absehbarer Zeit nicht regelmäßig dabei sein. Falls doch mal, komme ich einfach spontan dazu.


----------



## mttam (21. Februar 2018)

Nachdem ich es erstmals geschafft habe am Sonntag dabei zu sein,  bin ich heute motiviert abends zu fahren. Wer noch?


----------



## orudne (21. Februar 2018)

Ich bin leider raus.


----------



## mttam (21. Februar 2018)

Ich nutze die Sonne und breche schon jetzt auf. Bin also für den 18:00 Uhr Treff raus.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. März 2018)

Ich starte nochmal einen Versuch. Wer wäre heute dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theWatzman (7. März 2018)

Leider nein.....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. März 2018)

Bin krank


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. März 2018)

Orbait


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. März 2018)

Wenn bis 16:00 keiner zusagt arbeite ich auch länger und wäre dann raus.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (14. März 2018)

Heute ne kürzere gemütliche Rentnerrunde?


----------



## theWatzman (14. März 2018)

Bin leider Raus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (14. März 2018)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Heute ne kürzere gemütliche Rentnerrunde?


Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## orudne (14. März 2018)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Heute ne kürzere gemütliche Rentnerrunde?


Drei rüstige Rentner hatten heute eine Holzernte-Pfadfinder Tour ;-)

Bei mir waren es am Ende 37 km 900 hm. 

Schee wars


----------



## jr.tobi87 (20. März 2018)

Startplatz für Schönbuch Trophy MTB 24km günstig abzugeben.

Bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. März 2018)

How looks it out?  Noch jemand dabei bei dem tollen Wetter?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (21. März 2018)

Jäss


----------



## orudne (21. März 2018)

Ich bin für diese Woche raus.  :-/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. März 2018)

Ich setzte nochmal aus. Verschleppe grad ne Grippe, langsam wird das bedenklich 
Haut rein!


----------



## Ridge.Racer (22. März 2018)

Euch gute Besserung, ich hab die 3 Wochen Auszeit wegen Grippe schon hinter mir. 

Könnt Ihr eine kurz Info geben, wenn die Downhillstrecke wieder offen ist.

Danke!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (4. April 2018)

Heute?


----------



## orudne (4. April 2018)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Heute?


Arbeit!
:-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (10. April 2018)

Wer fährt morgen? Ich melde mich zurück


----------



## orudne (10. April 2018)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen? Ich melde mich zurück


Leider nicht im Lande!


----------



## Chisum (10. April 2018)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. April 2018)

Dabei


----------



## Derschlankesimo (11. April 2018)

Dabei.


----------



## Bukk (11. April 2018)

Wach dann auch mal aus dem Winterschlaf auf. Da ich allerdings noch nicht so recht abschätzen kann, ob mir das nach der Arbeit nach Botnang und denn nach Degerloch reicht - bitte nicht auf mich warten.

I try.


----------



## blackleaf (11. April 2018)

Vermutlich am Start.


----------



## Chisum (11. April 2018)

Muss leider absagen. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. April 2018)

30 km, 550hm, Steinbruch, Bärensee, Glemseck, 5 Leute. War kewl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. April 2018)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Steinbruch


Ist der wieder fahrbar? lag zuletzt voll mit Ernte...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. April 2018)

Ja alles easy.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. April 2018)

Habe morgen vor zu fahren. Leider ist mein Job grad etwas unkalkulierbar. Ich melde mich nochmal.


----------



## Dude5882 (17. April 2018)

Wenn morgen noch jemand kommt bin ich dabei!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. April 2018)

Ich fahr‘ morgen mit.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. April 2018)

Ich hab Besuch und schau mir das schöne Wetter vom Sofa aus an. Haut rein (empfehle KB1!)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. April 2018)

I`ll be on the start!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (25. April 2018)

Hi! Bin dabei heute, wer noch?


----------



## theWatzman (25. April 2018)

Bin raus.....


----------



## Dude5882 (25. April 2018)

Ich falle heute erkältungsbedingt heute  leider aus.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (25. April 2018)

OK komme auch nicht.


----------



## Dude5882 (29. April 2018)

Ich fahre morgen Vormittag mal zur Esnos. Falls jemand Lust hat kann er sich melden.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. April 2018)

Leider kein Brückentag... Hau rein


----------



## Dude5882 (30. April 2018)

Hab ich, hab ich. EsNos und Trails am Kappelberg. Top Wetter,  top Bodenverhältnisse  Nur die Bäume haben wegen des Windes geächzt.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (2. Mai 2018)

Wer fährt heute mit?


----------



## Chisum (8. Mai 2018)

Morgen noch jemand dabei? Macht mega Spaß zur Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (8. Mai 2018)

Habe leider einen Termin Abends.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. Mai 2018)

Ich denke, heut klappts!


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2018)

Ich bin heute natürlich auch wieder dabei, wie nahezu jede Woche.


----------



## Trixi2701 (16. Mai 2018)

hi,
ich würde gern am Mittwoch mitfahren, wäre das 1. Mal. Treffen um 18.30h Endstation Zacke, richtig?

Hallo nochmal,
muss absagen, schaff es zeitlich nicht


----------



## orudne (16. Mai 2018)

Ich bin leider raus. 

Terminkollision :-/
(und das Wetter ist heute auch nicht sooo geil ;-)


----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. Mai 2018)

Wenn Zeus nicht zuschlägt, würde ich heute wieder dem virtuosen Geländeradsport fröhnen.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (29. Mai 2018)

Wenn es morgen nicht gewittert, fahre ich. Wer noch?


----------



## orudne (29. Mai 2018)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen nicht gewittert, fahre ich. Wer noch?


Bei mir wird es nichts.
Drei Arbeitstage für Arbeit für fünf Tage
;-)


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (30. Mai 2018)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen nicht gewittert, fahre ich. Wer noch?


Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Mai 2018)

Bei mir wirds zeitlich nicht ganz hinhauen. Ich fahr mal los, vielleicht finde ich Euch...


----------



## jjom (30. Mai 2018)

Hi,  
ich bin zu Besuch in Stuttgart und habe Freitag tagsüber Zeit für eine Tour.
Ist zufällig jemand unterwegs und kann mich mitnehmen? 
Bergauf passe ich nich an, bergab habe ich Spaß an jeder Art von Trails  
Grüße Jonas

Ps: ich revanchiere mich gerne bei Gelegenheit in Darmstadt..


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Mai 2018)

[hier stand Mist]


----------



## Dude5882 (5. Juni 2018)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## orudne (5. Juni 2018)

Bin leider raus :-/


----------



## Derschlankesimo (5. Juni 2018)

Ja, vorwärts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. Juni 2018)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (6. Juni 2018)

Da sich sonst keiner mehr gemeldet hat treffen @Nightfly.666, @Dude5882 und ich uns ausnahmsweise in Cannstatt. Wenn noch jemand dazustoßen möchte bitte hier oder pn.


----------



## Dude5882 (12. Juni 2018)

Fährt morgen Abend jemand?


----------



## orudne (12. Juni 2018)

Ich nicht.
Bin noch nicht fit :-/


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Juni 2018)

Ne, meine Badehose ist kaputt ...


----------



## Dude5882 (12. Juni 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ne, meine Badehose ist kaputt ...


So alles unter Wasser im Wald?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Juni 2018)

Teilweise kannst Du mit dem Boot fahren. Sehr lokal, aber wenn, dann richtig unter Wasser!


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Juni 2018)

Ok, ich bin auch raus.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Juni 2018)

Hätte schon Bock auf ne Fangopackung heute, aber habe spätnachmittags nen Termin. Scheiß System...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. Juni 2018)

Wie siehts aus Morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (19. Juni 2018)

Dabez


----------



## orudne (19. Juni 2018)

Nicht im Ländle!


----------



## Bukk (19. Juni 2018)

Ich versuche es mal wieder zu schaffen


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. Juni 2018)

War eine tolle Tour gestern mit etwas Schrauberanteil, phänomenal hoher Frauenquote und einem stilvollen Ausklang in einem gediegenen Ambiente, das unserem gehobenen Gastroniemieanspruch in Teilen gerecht wurde.  Die Küche hätte einen Schwalbestern mehr verdient, wenn wir uneingeschränkte Sicht auf unsere Räder gehabt hätten.

Toller neuer Trail in Botnang. Danke fürs professionelle Guiden und den Techniklehrgang "Schaltaugenwechsel in 45 Minuten"


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. Juni 2018)

45 min? Das muss da schneller gehen Müsst`s mal noch ein Bisschen üben.


----------



## Dude5882 (2. Juli 2018)

Wer fährt am kommenden Mittwoch?  Ich wäre mal wieder dabei!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. Juli 2018)

#metoo


----------



## Nightfly.666 (4. Juli 2018)

Ich muss meine Zusage doch wieder zurückziehen. Viel Arbeit . Wenn ich da bin bin ich da, wenn nicht, fahrt los und sagt wie es war .
Grüße!


----------



## Dude5882 (4. Juli 2018)

Wenn sich hier bis ca. 16:30 Uhr keiner mehr meldet komme ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweikaesehoch (4. Juli 2018)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wenn sich hier bis ca. 16:30 Uhr keiner mehr meldet komme ich auch nicht.


bin dabei!


----------



## Petter78 (5. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute
Fahrt ihr nächste Woche wieder ?
Wohin fahrt ihr und würdet ihr ein Neuling mitnehmen
Kurze Vorstellung meiner Seite ...
Ich bin Patrick, 39 Jahre und komme aus Remseck ... ich hasse steile Berge und liebe Trails


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (10. Juli 2018)

Petter78 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Fahrt ihr nächste Woche wieder ?
> Wohin fahrt ihr und würdet ihr ein Neuling mitnehmen
> Kurze Vorstellung meiner Seite ...
> Ich bin Patrick, 39 Jahre und komme aus Remseck ... ich hasse steile Berge und liebe Trails



Hi Patrick!
Wetter wird gut. Klar kannst du mitfahren!
Mal abwarten, wer sich noch findet...
Wo wir hinfahren wird meist spontan am Start entschieden.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Juli 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## orudne (10. Juli 2018)

Halbfinale!

;-)


----------



## Dude5882 (10. Juli 2018)

Ich versuche es zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (11. Juli 2018)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es zu kommen.


sieht bisher gut aus


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (11. Juli 2018)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> sieht bisher gut aus


Prima, dann sind wir heute zu viert, wenn es wieder heißt:
Das Rad ist rund und muss übers eckige!


----------



## Bukk (11. Juli 2018)

bin heut auch dabei


----------



## Derschlankesimo (16. Juli 2018)

Mittwoch wieder dabei


----------



## Nightfly.666 (17. Juli 2018)

Bin segeln.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. Juli 2018)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Bin segeln.


Viel Spaß, Dumbo.


----------



## natzer (18. Juli 2018)

Wenn noch mehr Leute am Start sind, wär ich auch mal wieder dabei. Wenn nicht würde ich wahrscheinlich nach Böblingen gehen.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (18. Juli 2018)

natzer schrieb:


> Wenn noch mehr Leute am Start sind, wär ich auch mal wieder dabei. Wenn nicht würde ich wahrscheinlich nach Böblingen gehen.


Wir sind bis jetzt zu viert.


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (18. Juli 2018)

inklusive mir!


----------



## natzer (18. Juli 2018)

Okay. Bin mir leider doch nicht sicher ob ich es schaffe, lernen klappt nicht so gut wie gehofft. Ich schreib kurz vorher nochmal hier oder in WA ob ich dabei bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natzer (18. Juli 2018)

Ich schaffs leider nicht. Ne gute Runde euch!


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (24. Juli 2018)

Morgen durch die Wälder stauben?


----------



## Dude5882 (25. Juli 2018)

Bin krank :-(


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Juli 2018)

Leider nix bei mir. Mal wieder ...
Viel Spaß allen, die das geile Wetter nutzen können!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (31. Juli 2018)

Wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (1. August 2018)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Derschlankesimo (1. August 2018)

Heute ist der Treffpunkt ausnahmsweise an der Kreuzung neben der U-Bahnhaltestelle Heumaden.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. August 2018)

Das ist doch prima. Bei dem Wetter gleich vor der Haustür los ....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. August 2018)

Schöne, kompakte Runde zu dritt heute. Erst drei Liter Wasser raus ,dann im Neckarblick aufgefüllt. Fazit: ab sofort wieder Lampe mitnehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (8. August 2018)

Fährt heute noch jemand?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (21. August 2018)

Morgen dann mal wieder. Licht nicht vergessen (Akku laden!)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. August 2018)

Unterrichtsfreie Zeit


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (22. August 2018)

rock on!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (22. August 2018)

Zweikaesehoch schrieb:


> rock on!


Flattert das nicht beim Fahren?


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (22. August 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Flattert das nicht beim Fahren?



Ne, ich behalte die Hosen an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. August 2018)

Ganz vorsichtig, liebe Fahrerinnen und Fahrer grobstollig bereifter Bergfahräder, unter Vorbehalt und mit Mallorca-Klausel, würde ich die Mittwochsbärte, ähm, Mittwochsfahrerfahne hissen wollen. Anybody in?


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (29. August 2018)

Bin dabei. Wir könnten ja wieder ne Ostrunde drehen und uns an dem Mauer-"Kunstwerk" treffen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. August 2018)

Zweikaesehoch schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Wir könnten ja wieder ne Ostrunde drehen und uns an dem Mauer-"Kunstwerk" treffen.


Die Erfahrung zeigt leider, dass ein regelmäßiges Treffen einen gleichbleibenden Treffpunkt braucht. Daher bitte derlei Nebenabsprachen privat halten . Danke


----------



## [email protected] (29. August 2018)

Werde heute 18:30 Uhr an der Zacke sein und fahrbereit bekleidet und besattelt sein.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. August 2018)

[email protected] schrieb:


> bekleidet





[email protected] schrieb:


> besattelt


Bringst noch n Bike mit


----------



## El_Huette (29. August 2018)

Ich plante heute auch zu kommen, mir fehlt allerdings der Akku zur Leuchte auf dem Kopf. Außerdem muss ich sehen, wie weit ich im Büro komme.

Also wenn ich's schaffe, dann muss ich mich ab Anbruch der Dunkelheit ausklinken. Schauen wir mal und vielleicht bis dann.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. August 2018)

Coole Fünferrunde durch den Westen, staubige Trails, alle mit Licht versorgt und fett am grinsen! Trailpark Stuttgart 
Bilder gibt's keine, Fahren war wichtiger...


----------



## El_Huette (29. August 2018)

Und schöner Abschluss im Biergarten nicht zu vergessen  war echt Top und hat riesen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Dude5882 (3. September 2018)

Fährt jemand am Mittwoch? Ich wäre am Start.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. September 2018)

Ich kann nicht. Termingulasch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (3. September 2018)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Mittwoch? Ich wäre am Start.


Muss doch passen


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (4. September 2018)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Mittwoch? Ich wäre am Start.


ready to rock!


----------



## Dude5882 (4. September 2018)

Zweikaesehoch schrieb:


> ready to rock!


Ich bin nicht dabei.


----------



## orudne (4. September 2018)

Diese Woche klappt es noch nicht, aber ab nächster Woche hoffentlich wieder regelmäßiger ;-)


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (5. September 2018)

ich bin auch wieder raus.


----------



## orudne (11. September 2018)

Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass ich morgen um 18:30 an der Zacke bin und Radfahren will.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. September 2018)

#metoo


----------



## jonasrueger (11. September 2018)

Ich lasse mich auch mal wieder sehen.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (11. September 2018)

Auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (11. September 2018)

Wenn so viele kommen fällt es doch sicher nicht auf wenn sich ein Fremder einschleicht oder?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. September 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Wenn so viele kommen fällt es doch sicher nicht auf wenn sich ein Fremder einschleicht oder?


Fremde gibt es nicht! Nur CC-Fahrer 

Bitte Eingangspost beachten!


----------



## orudne (11. September 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Wenn so viele kommen fällt es doch sicher nicht auf wenn sich ein Fremder einschleicht oder?


Komm einfach vorbei, aber die Lampe(n) nicht vergessen. 
Sonst geht ab 19:30 nicht mehr viel.


----------



## write-only (12. September 2018)

Alles klar, dann bis heute Abend


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (12. September 2018)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## write-only (12. September 2018)

Überlebt 
Danke fürs mitnehmen Leute, war echt ne super Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. September 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Überlebt
> Danke fürs mitnehmen Leute, war echt ne super Tour


Gerne,- hoffe, Du kommst wieder zum "Survival Training" 

Statistik und Bilder heute leider mangels Technik nicht am Start, aber schöne, schon wieder zu 4/5 mit Lampe gefahrene Runde mit teilweise 9 Leuten. Immer wieder erstaunlich,
- wie lange sich Wasser an manchen Stellen hält
- Trails bei Nacht ganz neu zu erleben sind
- es auch für mich manchmal den Gemütszustand "kein Bock zum Weiterfahren" gibt!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## write-only (14. September 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Gerne,- hoffe, Du kommst wieder zum "Survival Training"


Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (19. September 2018)

Wie schaut's heut aus?
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## write-only (19. September 2018)

Bin noch im Büro


----------



## write-only (26. September 2018)

Heute abend jemand am Start?

E: Bin auch raus.


----------



## kiri123 (2. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen, hätte morgen (Mittwoch, Feiertag) jemand Lust, ne Runde zu fahren? Wir sind zu zwei, kennen uns hier in der Region aber leider nicht so aus. Vielleicht finden sich ja Mitfahrer, die ne gute Runde kennen. Zeitlich sind wir flexibel!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Oktober 2018)

kiri123 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hätte morgen (Mittwoch, Feiertag) jemand Lust, ne Runde zu fahren? Wir sind zu zwei, kennen uns hier in der Region aber leider nicht so aus. Vielleicht finden sich ja Mitfahrer, die ne gute Runde kennen. Zeitlich sind wir flexibel!



Tach zusammen.

Da morgen (Feiertag) alles etwas anderster läuft, treffen wir uns erst um 19 Uhr am Treffpunkt Endstation Zacke (siehe Anfangspost, da steht alles Wissenswerte!). Kommt einfach dazu, dann gibts Stuttgarts finest, je nach Bedürfnissen...
Bitte an potentes Licht denken!
Cheers


----------



## Derschlankesimo (2. Oktober 2018)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## kiri123 (3. Oktober 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> 
> Da morgen (Feiertag) alles etwas anderster läuft, treffen wir uns erst um 19 Uhr am Treffpunkt Endstation Zacke (siehe Anfangspost, da steht alles Wissenswerte!). Kommt einfach dazu, dann gibts Stuttgarts finest, je nach Bedürfnissen...
> Bitte an potentes Licht denken!
> Cheers



Danke für die Antwort!! Wir haben leider keine Lampen, haben aber ne Gruppe gefunden, die Mittags schon fährt. 
Gute Fahrt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## write-only (9. Oktober 2018)

Fährt morgen jemand das Gebirgsrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (9. Oktober 2018)

habe es vor bin aber noch nicht sicher ob ich fit bin morgen.


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (10. Oktober 2018)

ich bin nicht ganz fit, werd aber trotzdem fahren.


----------



## write-only (10. Oktober 2018)

Frische Luft ist gesund


----------



## Derschlankesimo (10. Oktober 2018)

dito


Zweikaesehoch schrieb:


> ich bin nicht ganz fit, werd aber trotzdem fahren.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (16. Oktober 2018)

Morgen ist wieder Mittwoch bei Topwetter. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## write-only (16. Oktober 2018)

Hier


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (16. Oktober 2018)

dabei!


----------



## Dude5882 (16. Oktober 2018)

Dabei!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (16. Oktober 2018)

I`ll be on the start guys!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (17. Oktober 2018)

Muss leider absagen, schaffs nicht mehr rechtzeitig nach Degerloch


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Oktober 2018)

Schick wars gestern in lockerer 3er Runde . 22km und 550hm. Ohne Pause, ist ja logisch .


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Oktober 2018)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Ohne Pause, ist ja logisch


----------



## Derschlankesimo (24. Oktober 2018)

Fährt heute jemand mit?


----------



## orudne (24. Oktober 2018)

Ja, zumindest hab ich das vor. 
(Arbeit schwer einschätzbar)

Ich kann Dir bis 16:30 endgültig Bescheid geben.


----------



## orudne (24. Oktober 2018)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand mit?


Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (24. Oktober 2018)

Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr gerade gehen wollt und dann jemand mit einem Thema um‘s Eck kommt???!?!

Sorry, ich bin raus :-/


----------



## Derschlankesimo (24. Oktober 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr gerade gehen wollt und dann jemand mit einem Thema um‘s Eck kommt???!?!
> 
> Sorry, ich bin raus :-/


Nein kenne ich nicht


----------



## orudne (31. Oktober 2018)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (7. November 2018)

Jemand dabei heute?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. November 2018)

Ne, steh noch auf der Autobahn 
...


----------



## GG71 (7. November 2018)

Seid Ihr heut oben bei Bosch auf der Schillerhöhe gewesen?
Ich traf eine ganze Truppe, 15-20 MTB Fahrer mit Licht.
Sah schon fast wie ein Fahrrad-Demo aus


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. November 2018)

GG71 schrieb:


> Seid Ihr heut oben bei Bosch auf der Schillerhöhe gewesen?
> Ich traf eine ganze Truppe, 15-20 MTB Fahrer mit Licht.
> Sah schon fast wie ein Fahrrad-Demo aus



Unisport- Gruppe


----------



## Derschlankesimo (28. November 2018)

Fährt heute noch jemand?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. November 2018)

Bin dabei!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. November 2018)

Irgendwie unwirklich sauber, dass Rad für Ende November 



 
Dafür mit drei Mann gut den Westen befahren. Fies rutschende Wurzeln unter dem Laub! Hoffe, mein Besen kommt bald an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (11. Dezember 2018)

Morgen bleibt es trocken, wer fährt mit?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Dezember 2018)

Ein Solaris wäre am Start


----------



## Derschlankesimo (19. Februar 2019)

Morgen jemand dabei?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Februar 2019)

No, Termingulasch...


----------



## write-only (19. Februar 2019)

Ich sag mal ganz vorsichtig zu, bin zwar nicht ganz fit aber n bisschen wird schon gehen.


----------



## natzer (20. Februar 2019)

Ich komme auch, schaffe aber leider erst die Zacke um halber. Wäre lieb, wenn ihr noch kurz wartet.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (26. Februar 2019)

Wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## write-only (26. Februar 2019)




----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Februar 2019)

Ich mach nochmal Reha. Noch nicht ganz stabil, das ganze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derschlankesimo (26. März 2019)

Morgen wieder 18:30 an der Zacke.


----------



## BikeguideMartin (2. April 2019)

Wie siehts aus? Morgen jemand dabei, 18:30 Zacke?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (2. April 2019)

Ich hab‘ kein Taucheranzug.


----------



## BikeguideMartin (2. April 2019)

Also nach eingehender Prüfung meiner Wetter-App bin ich morgen auch raus.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (3. April 2019)

Ich habe auch was anderes vor, weil Regenwetter angesagt war. Und jetzt schiffts gar nicht.


----------



## orudne (3. April 2019)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch was anderes vor, weil Regenwetter angesagt war. Und jetzt schiffts gar nicht.


Oh, hier in Degerloch ist es gerade schlagartig dunkel geworden.
Dunkelst graue Wolken .... ich würde kein Geld darauf wetten, dass es noch lange trocken ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. April 2019)

In Kemnat schneit es


----------



## Nightfly.666 (4. April 2019)

Zum Glück! Ich ärgere mich immer wenn ich nicht biken gehe, weil schlechtes Wetter angesagt ist und nachher kommt es gar nicht. :-D

Wollt Ihr mal wieder nen Ausflug nach Esslingen machen, kommende Woche?


----------



## Derschlankesimo (10. April 2019)

Wen es noch reicht, heute wird gefahren.


----------



## BikeguideMartin (10. April 2019)

Ich schaffe es nicht mehr rechtzeitig heute. Bin leider raus


----------



## BikeguideMartin (17. April 2019)

Heute Abend 18:30. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (17. April 2019)

Bin auch dabei. 
Hans kommt auch.


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (24. April 2019)

Wer drückt heute die Pedale?


----------



## write-only (24. April 2019)

Werde sehr wahrscheinlich drücken


----------



## Derschlankesimo (24. April 2019)

Dabei


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (24. April 2019)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Dabei


abgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (24. April 2019)

Schaffs nicht


----------



## write-only (5. Juni 2019)

Heute Abend jemand am Start?


----------



## BikeguideMartin (5. Juni 2019)

ich bin dabei. 18:30 Zacke oben.


----------



## Derschlankesimo (11. Juni 2019)

Morgen jemand dabei?


----------



## theWatzman (11. Juni 2019)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Morgen jemand dabei?


Leider raus


----------



## write-only (12. Juni 2019)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Morgen jemand dabei?


Dabei


----------



## Zweikaesehoch (12. Juni 2019)

Derschlankesimo schrieb:


> Morgen jemand dabei?



ja, wir geben es uns dreckig!
bei dem, was grad runterkommt, wirds untenrum noch ziemlich feucht sein.


----------



## write-only (12. Juni 2019)

Nasser als heute morgen kann ich eh nicht mehr werden


----------



## write-only (19. Juni 2019)

Nach dem Matsch letzte Woche heute mal so richtig grillen lassen? Wär Wer dabei?
E: Schaut eher nach Elektrogrill aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 500750 (21. Juni 2019)

Wann und wo macht ihr es fix aus?


----------



## BikeguideMartin (10. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## Welshfarmer (19. Juli 2019)

Ich fahre nach Stuttgart Plieningen am kommende Mittwoch und bringe ein MTB mit (entweder Scott Spark oder Liteville 301). Darf ich mit fahren? Wenn ja dann brauch ich nur ein Zeit und treffpunckt. Danke. Mark


----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. Juli 2019)

Auf Seite 1 steht der Treffpunkt. Und man muss nicht fragen um mitfahren zu können . Schau hier rein ob der Treff aktuell stattfindet (Ich bin nicht dabei in nächster Zeit).


----------



## Welshfarmer (22. Juli 2019)

Danke Nightfly.666. Hoffentlich passiert was.


----------



## Welshfarmer (24. Juli 2019)

So nobody is riding this evening? I may ride up to Degerloch and have a look at the woodpecker trail if I can find it. I will check the meeting point at 18.30 just in case


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (10. September 2019)

Wär morgen eventuell mal wieder am Start


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. September 2019)

Ich nicht. Winterberg


----------



## write-only (10. September 2019)

Auch schön, viel Spaß!

P.S. Gibts noch ein Foto vom Downhill? 


*E: Bin dann auch raus, fahr schon früher los wenn niemand dabei ist.*


----------

